# Clomid Buddies (moved to LTTTC board)



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - I am set to start clomid this cycle and have my 3 day ultrasound tomorrow. I am kinda freaked out about having a vaginal ultrasound while on AF. Just looking for other women who are on or have tried clomid for support!

Thread Rules:

- All are welcome! We ask that those who are currently pregnant please hide pregnancy tickers if posting in this thread as they may be a trigger for those who have experienced loss and/or infertility.

- Pregnancy updates, beyond sharing news of a BFP, should not be included in this thread.


----------



## Rawan

Hi,
I just had my day 3 ultrasound while on AF (it was ok), and I was told to start clomid tonight. Good luck! Hope this will be the cycle you get you BFP! :)


Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - I am set to start clomid this cycle and have my 3 day ultrasound tomorrow. I am kinda freaked out about having a vaginal ultrasound while on AF. Just looking for other women who are on or have tried clomid for support!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Rawan. Hoping the same for you!


----------



## Rawan

Thanks! :)


----------



## sarah2211

I'm currently CD 12 and took clomid cycle day 4-8 this cycle. I didn't have the ultrasound and I'm not being monitored, other than just a CD 21 blood test. I had no side effects and felt fine on clomid.


----------



## mod19

Hello!

I took clomid to conceive dd. We got a bfp on the first cycle.
I was just prescribed it again for next cycle. I'm only in day 15 of this one, so will be taking it in about 20ish days.

I'm probably taking it for different reasons than some here are, so please excuse me for being naive, but what does a day 3 ultrasound look for? I'm taking it because I only have one tube, and apparently it helps the correct ovary with the one good tube form the follicles and not the useless one.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - nice to have some buddies to go through this with. The 3 day ultrasound is to establish a baseline so they can see how you respond to clomid.


----------



## sarah2211

I didn't get one of those either mod and I'm taking Clomid for anovulation/PCOS. I'm not being monitored apart from the CD21 test. 

When do you take your first Clomid ask? What days and what dose? 

Anyone else feeling overly optimistic about it? After months of feeling pretty negative all of a sudden I've almost convinced myself we will get a BFP this cycle. I know it'll probably end up with disappointment and we'll be onto the next cycle.


----------



## Ask4joy

Had my ultrasound - thankfully it was just external and not transvaginal! Doctor said no cysts so I can start clomid tomorrow (cd 4). It's 50mg. I'm hopeful but I already ovulate on my own so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Rawan

Did the doctor mention anything regarding when you will ovulate after using clomid since you already ovulate on your own? Because I am kind of in similar situation, I am already ovulating on my own, but I just want to increase the chance that one of eggs will be fertilized. Thanks!


Ask4joy said:


> Had my ultrasound - thankfully it was just external and not transvaginal! Doctor said no cysts so I can start clomid tomorrow (cd 4). It's 50mg. I'm hopeful but I already ovulate on my own so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## sarah2211

I would imagine it should make you O earlier. It's speeding up the ripening of the follicle so you'd imagine it'd be released earlier. But it's probably no guarantee. What CD do you ladies usually O? 

I'm not sure if I O naturally or not. I've been charting my cycles for the past 6 cycles. In each of those cycles I have had a temp rise, generally fertile CM around the same time but never a positive OPK. I usually get the temp rise around CD22-23 and AF arrives 12-15 days later. But I've had blood tests to check my progesterone level in three of those cycles, the blood tests were all done after my temp rise and none of them showed ovulation. My ovaries were also full of follicles/cysts which the fertility specialist said meant a dominant follicle wasn't being released to kill the smaller follicles off. He said based on that, I'm not ovulating and I have PCOS. 

Ive Googled a lot and haven't found much about getting a temp rise but still not ovulating. So who knows what's going on for me. 

Hopefully we all just make some super eggs on clomid and all get BFPs this cycle!


----------



## mod19

sarah2211 said:


> I didn't get one of those either mod and I'm taking Clomid for anovulation/PCOS. I'm not being monitored apart from the CD21 test.
> 
> When do you take your first Clomid ask? What days and what dose?
> 
> Anyone else feeling overly optimistic about it? After months of feeling pretty negative all of a sudden I've almost convinced myself we will get a BFP this cycle. I know it'll probably end up with disappointment and we'll be onto the next cycle.

I'm taking 50mg days 5-9...but I threw myself a curveball and may have to wait one more cycle to try. I work at a health foods store and my supervisor suggested I use progesterone creamy, so I did but misunderstood the days I was supposed to use it (oops!). I used it days 1-14 instead of the 14 days prior to the start of my period. And today I had brown spotting. Then when I went to the bathroom after dtd there was light bleeding, like the start of my period, but I'm only on cd17 with no ovulation yet...hopefully I didn't screw things up too much where it takes a few cycles to get back on track. I'll see what the bleeding looks like tomorrow to get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Ask4joy

My doc didn't say when it will make me O. I O between CD 14-16. My next ultrasound is on cd13. Just took my first pill! 

Mod-I did the same thing with natural progesterone cream 7 months ago but I think I still ovulated...but I've heard it can prevent you from ovulating if you take it before O.


----------



## Rawan

I asked the fertility clinic about how clomid will affect the ovluation date, but they told me each woman responds differently, so we have to wait and see. My next ultrasound is day 8. Anyone heard of trigger shot before? I heard that some women on clomid use trigger shot to release the egg. I also read that clomid can dry up cm, anyone has any suggestion for that? EPO? Preseed? Hope we all get our bfp soon!


----------



## Weebles

Hi ladies! I'm so glad you made a thread Ask. This is my first cycle on Clomid too, 50mg on days 5-9 so I won't start until Tuesday. I go in for an ultrasound on the 14th of October and have to decide at that point if I want to trigger or not with Ovadrel. I think I'm going to just go for it! I'm not going to stress this month at all and let someone else be in control.


----------



## sarah2211

Welcome weebles. That's exciting you get a trigger shot. I'd do it too. It'll give you more accuracy with BDing too. Good luck, I hope you have no side effects on Clomid! 

My doctor said to BD between CD 11-18. I'm currently CD14 with nothing on my OPKs. I'm starting to feel a little antsy about it not happening!


----------



## Weebles

Maybe you'll just have a short but strong surge! I'm looking forward to BD when the dr says, not having to think or worry anymore. Did your dr recommend opk's? Mine just wants me to come in for an ultrasound.


----------



## sarah2211

I hope so! The dog woke me up early so I didn't temp this morning. I don't usually get positive OPKs so I don't know if they'll actually work for me on clomid. I tried to check my CM last night and I think it was watery but there's not that much of it. 

No the doctor was strictly against me tracking my cycle at all. He said no temping, OPKs and CM checking. He said just BD and CD21 test to check if I ovulated. I can't help myself though so I'm doing all of those things haha.


----------



## mod19

Sarah I know for a fact that I ovulated on cd 16 with dd. I had a positive opk that morning but by the time I went to the dr the eggs must have already released because they said there were no follicles and didn't look like I had ovulated.. well I ovulated all right!


----------



## sarah2211

Haha you definitely did ovulate! 

We are getting plenty of BDing in so even if I miss my surge on the OPKs I'll be covered. I'm feeling nothing in my ovaries though. The one cycle I know that I definitely O'd on my own, I got ovulation pains. 

I've read of others Oing as late as CD 20 on Clomid so I know I still have time. I was just hoping it'd be early in my cycle.


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome, Weebles! My doc didn't say anything about a trigger shot...wondering if I should ask when I go in on CD13?

Took pill #2 today (taking CD4-CD8). So far no side effects that I've noticed.


----------



## sarah2211

That's good to hear Joy. I didn't have any side effects except a slight headache on day 4 of taking it. 

I'm CD 15 today and still no O. Temps dropped and OPK was ever so slightly darker. My CM has definitely dried up so I might try and get some muccinex and grapefruit juice today and keep using preseed. 

I ended up taking clomid on CD4-8 because I had a really light bleed after provera and checked in with the specialist. By the time I got blood test results and the go ahead to start I was on CD4 not CD3 like I was prescribed. I've seen lots of people taking it 3-7 or 5-9 but no one really on 4-8. Initially I assumed 1 day would be no big deal but I hope I didn't ruin my chances.


----------



## Weebles

Ask, TBH I was feeling really hesitant about the trigger shot and almost turned it down.. In the end I decided to trust my dr and if he suggests something I will do it and if he doesn't I will not. It feels good to just leave it all up to someone else!

Sarah, when do you normally ovulate? Is this late for you?


----------



## sarah2211

Definitely go for it if it increases your chances. 

Well I'm not sure if I do O. My blood tests and ultrasound suggest that I don't ovulate but I get a rise in my chart anywhere between CD 20-27. The specialist said I would ovulate between CD11-18 on Clomid. 

My CM has gone back to creamy. I wish I was being monitored so I knew if there was something happening.


----------



## Ask4joy

I don't know why my doc prescribed cd4-8...but I've read other posts where women said it worked for them!


----------



## sarah2211

Oh Joy that makes me feel relieved! I couldn't find much about Clomid CD4-8. I read that 3-7 increases the chance of multiples of 5-9 increases the chance of a good quality egg. They also did a study of CD1-5 and found women who'd failed 5-9 had a good chance on 1-5. 

I showed DH my OPKs and he agreed they're getting darker. 

Joy, why did the doctor start you on Clomid?


----------



## sarah2211

Also, I took my last dose 7 days ago and the past 3-4 nights I've been really hot when I sleep and today and yesterday I've been having hot flushes.


----------



## Ask4joy

I was really hot last night too, Sarah. Headache today and felt more emotional yesterday. Not sure if its just me or side-effects. Anyone else need to pee a lot more?


----------



## Weebles

I start tomorrow and I'm curious about what side effects I might have. I'll update if I notice anything.. It'll almost be like symptom spotting during the tww. I'm more excited about this than I should be, lol.


----------



## sarah2211

I had a little bit of a headache on day 4 but I didn't need to take anything for it. No increased weeing that I noticed. I know it can make you emotional and give you mood swings. DH told me I wasn't allowed to turn into a 'Clom-a-monster'. I only started getting the hot flushes 4-5 after finishing my last tablet. 

I'm CD 16 and no ovulation. My left ovary feels a little bruised though


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-I also read on some forums that some women got pregnant while on clomid 4-8, so i think you will be ok!
I will be taking my last clomid tonight, so far I feel ok, maybe a bit moody, and going for my ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow.
Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Rawan

By the way, I heard right after clomid, if we use opk, it might give us false positive? Anyone heard about that? I was planning to use opk tomorrow morning because tonight is my last dose of clomid.


----------



## Ask4joy

My headache turned into a migraine but I'm feeling better now after DH took care of me. 

Weebles - now we get to symptom spot the whole month! Lol
Sarah - my ovary sometimes hurts during sex right around ovulation.
Rawan - I just read that you should wait 3 days after stopping clomid to use an OPK or you could get a false pos.


----------



## Rawan

Ask-glad to hear that you are feeling better! hope you won't experience more side effects.
Thanks for the info! :)


----------



## sarah2211

Rawan, OPKs aren't always accurate if you have PCOS. But I've heard lots of women with PCOS who use OPKs with accuracy on Clomid. I've never had a positive OPK. I'm CD 16 today and still a negative OPK. 

Ask, this is a dull pain and it's not very intense. I've never had this before. I'm glad your migraine was ok. Try to avoid anti-inflammatories if you can! 

Be aware that you can get side effects even after you stop taking Clomid. I'm still getting hot flushes.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-hope your hot flushes will go away soon! And hope you get your positive opk soon! :)
I finish the last dose of clomid last night, and had ultrasound today, and they told me my lining is kind of thin, but they told me that's normal with clomid. I don't have pcos but I heard after clomid use, you can get false positive for a few days, I tried one opk this morning, and it was negative.
When I asked the clinic about trigger shot, they told me only if the woman can't ovulate on her own, then they will consider giving trigger shot.
Anyone had ultrasound done? I am a bit worried that my lining is a bit thin after clomid...


----------



## Rawan

Also, if clomid thins the lining of uterus, doesn't it increase the chance of miscarriage?!
Anyone knows of any supplement we can take to help with uterus lining? Thanks!


----------



## Ask4joy

Fx for you Rawan! I have an ultrasound on October 3rd.

Not sure if it's the clomid but I've been feeling very tearful/emotional.


----------



## Rawan

Clomid made me a bit moody too the previous days when I was taking it...
Ask-good luck on your ultrasound!


----------



## sarah2211

Yup I think emotional and moody are pretty typical Clomid symptoms. 

I think I have a thin lining. My ultrasound a few cycles showed it was 4.7mm at CD30. It should have been at least 8mm. The doctor didn't mention it. I've been taking aspirin and trying to keep active. I'm not sure there's much more we can do. But it does mean if you get a BFP it might not stick.


----------



## Weebles

I think I have a stiff neck from clomid. The back of my neck and between my shoulder blades, like the upper half of my trapezius... I'm going to phone my doc, I can't find if this is an adverse reaction or just something "fun" to deal with.


----------



## Ask4joy

No fun, Weebles. Hope it doesn't last!

I've noticed my pre-o temps are much higher than ever before...97.3-97.5 when they are usually below 97.2.


----------



## Rawan

Weebles, hope your stiff neck goes away soon!
Sarah-Maybe I should ask the clinic about aspirin? When did your doctor to tell you to take aspirin, eg, from which day to which day to be effective? thank you!
What supplement are you all taking? I am taking prenatal vitamin and CoQ(the clinic told me that would be the most important supplement if I am going to take something extra). 
I really want this bfp to stick! Baby dust to everyone on this clomid cycle!


sarah2211 said:


> Yup I think emotional and moody are pretty typical Clomid symptoms.
> 
> I think I have a thin lining. My ultrasound a few cycles showed it was 4.7mm at CD30. It should have been at least 8mm. The doctor didn't mention it. I've been taking aspirin and trying to keep active. I'm not sure there's much more we can do. But it does mean if you get a BFP it might not stick.


----------



## sarah2211

Weebles, I hope that passes for you! Have you got a wheat bag and your other half on call to be giving you a massage. It's only fair! 

Joy, I've noticed the same thing. My temps usually hover about the 35.8-36.0 but mostly they've been around 36.1-36.20. 

Rawan, my doctor prescribed the aspirin when I got the BFP. Because I have lupus and had problems with my platelets the OB/GYN at the hospital said it was best I took it to 'sweep up' any antibodies hanging around. I don't have anti-phosolipid syndrome but he thought it was just better to be safe than sorry. I am assuming you can take it all throughout the month if they told me to take it until 12 weeks pregnant. 

I'm also taking coQ10, folic acid, pregnancy multivitamin and metformin. I've also been taking evening primrose oil the past few days. I couldn't find anything to say you couldn't take it with Clomid so I decided to try. 

I've heard that ovulating on Clomid can be quite painful but I've had no pain. 

CD18 today and have to do the progesterone blood test on CD22 (21 is Sunday). I wonder if I ovulate today or tomorrow if it'd show anything.


----------



## Weebles

Ask, my pre-O temps are higher too! I wasn't sure what was going on, I'm glad you mentioned that.

Congrats Rawan!

Sarah.. Painful ovulation?? I have hear people talking about it but didn't realize it was a clomid thing, I thought it was just heir normal. Yikes!

My stiff neck is better today.. First two days We're the worst. I'd wake up and be fine, after the pill it would be awful but would go away later on in the day. Today, third pill I noticed it but it wasn't nearly as bad. I still think next cycle (if there even is one) I'll take them at night so I can just sleep through it. Dr said they haven't heard of it before but that it was certainly possible as people react differently. I was told as long as it doesn't get worse I can continue. I'll do pretty much anything for a baby.


----------



## Ask4joy

Rawan - did you get a bfp? 

I'm feeling pre-o cramping which is typical for me at cd9. Took my last pill yesterday morning. Otherwise feeling good!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-thanks for the info! I asked the clinic about aspirin today, and they told me today my lining is getting thicker, and they don't think aspirin will help that much in my case. I prob will stop EPO tomorrow because I read it should be taken until ovulation, the clinic will give me trigger shot, and they told me I should expect to ovulate in the next 36 hours after the shot. I bought raspberry tea today, because I read it might help will thickening the uterus lining? (I read it should be red leaf raspberry, but I couldn't find it in grocery stores). Have you heard about raspberry tea? Does your clinic monitor you and tell you how many mature follicle you have? 

Btw, everyone, I don't have bfp yet, I meant if I get BFP this cycle, I really want it to stick.

Weebles-glad to hear that your stiff neck is getting better! Hope you won't experience more side effects!

Ask-glad to hear that you haven't experienced much side effect!


----------



## sarah2211

Exciting Joy, hope it's a nice ripe egg

Rawan, that sounds promising. I know it definitely has to be raspberry leaf not raspberry tea. I'm sure it'll taste nice though. No monitoring at the moment except for the CD21 blood test. We weren't offered a monitored cycle and he was confident we'd pregnant within the 3 months. 

CD19 today and I'm feeling fed up. No pains or anything to suggest I'm going to O. My CM is creamy/watery and my temp hasn't risen. My OPK was slightly darker yesterday but nothing else really points to Oing. I've almost resigned to the fact I'm not going to O before my blood test on Monday, if at all this cycle. So F---ing over it!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-have you considered a trigger shot? Did your doctor offer that? Maybe that way you will know for sure ovulation is going to happen?



sarah2211 said:


> Exciting Joy, hope it's a nice ripe egg
> 
> Rawan, that sounds promising. I know it definitely has to be raspberry leaf not raspberry tea. I'm sure it'll taste nice though. No monitoring at the moment except for the CD21 blood test. We weren't offered a monitored cycle and he was confident we'd pregnant within the 3 months.
> 
> CD19 today and I'm feeling fed up. No pains or anything to suggest I'm going to O. My CM is creamy/watery and my temp hasn't risen. My OPK was slightly darker yesterday but nothing else really points to Oing. I've almost resigned to the fact I'm not going to O before my blood test on Monday, if at all this cycle. So F---ing over it!


----------



## sarah2211

Nope he didn't offer me a trigger shot. He was really hopeful that I'd ovulate around CD14 and I'd have a 28 day cycle and get a BFP in the next 3 months. I'll do the blood test on Monday and I'll ring up on Tuesday to see what the results are. I'll ask about a trigger shot and if there's anything they can do to 'save' this cycle. 

Yesterday my OPK wasn't positive but it was pretty dark. Today it was fainter than it has been before. I'm only testing once ever 24 hours so it's possible I missed a short surge. I haven't felt any ovulation pain or anything. I guess I'll wait and see what my temp does in the morning and just keep BDing


----------



## Babydust28

Hey ladies,

Well after so many years of trying and just having no luck, we seeked help 

Our consultant has been amazing. 

To cut a long story short after lots of tests, OH :spermy: is good, i however have PCOS and felt devastated to be told that :cry:
I read up a lot about it and just felt that id never get the baby we longed for.

Anyway, last week i was prescribed 100mg Clomiphene, to be taken on CD2-CD6. I have never wanted the :witch: to come so desperately! The :witch: is due around 11th October, but my cycles are irregular so who knows when she will actually show up 

I'm just looking for support as its all so new to me.

:dust:


----------



## Weebles

I don't have pcos but I felt the exact same way waiting for AF. It was a different feeling than I've been used to, looking forward to it. It's making the wait to O a bit more bearable too. One more day of clomid and then I count down to an u/s and trigger. I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## sarah2211

Oh you found the thread I suggested :) 

I already knew I had PCOS but I didn't think it was the cause of our infertility (based on my charts, I was ovulating). But I can understand how it would be a complete shock if you weren't expecting it. I hope you don't mind me saying, but by the look of your photo, it doesn't look like you suffer from weight related PCOS problems. I'm in the same boat. For those who are overweight, losing a little bit of weight can bring on ovulation, but if you're not overweight, losing weight isn't going to help. 

I guess I'm kind of grateful they found PCOS to be the cause. It's something they can work with and generally have quite good success treating. For those who are diagnosed with unexplained infertility, these treatments don't generally have a lot of success. Where as ovulation induction for PCOS has good odds. 


But I'm on CD 20 with still low temps. I'm guessing the doctor is going to decide it'll be 100mg next cycle. Blah :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Happy Friday! Welcome babydust! 

I caved and got a half caffeine pumpkin spice latte after work today. Hope it doesn't mess anything up! I'm too paranoid. 

Sarah - maybe you can request to have a monitored cycle? My doctor monitors so you don't end up with high order multiples - if you have more than 2-3 mature follicles they tell you to skip the cycle! 

I've been having intense hot flashes today. Not fun but makes me think the clomid is working.


----------



## Weebles

If you're caving is getting one half caff that's soooo good! Mm, who can resist pumpkin spice? I'm still struggling giving up coffee.. It's tough! 

Hope this is our month, the side effects are not among my favorite things!


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I'm not sure if monitored cycles are their first point of call. I know they do them but they're expensive. Plus it would be a pain with work. But one ultrasound to know if a follicle is growing would be nice.

I've heard good things about femara too. If after 3 months we don't have any luck I'll be asking to try that I think. 

I'm sorry you guys have been having bad side effects. Hopefully that means it's doing the job. 

Haha one coffee is your vice!? One coffee a day is a good day for me!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I understand. It is difficult to schedule the appointments with work. I got lucky this cycle and my next one is on Monday when school is closed. (Yay 3 day weekend!)

I gave up coffee last Spring and went through hell for a week or so but now I don't notice a difference...if anything I feel more awake without it because I don't start feeling like I'm crashing mid day. I still drink decaf every morning. Everything I've read says 1 cup a day is fine.


----------



## Weebles

My dr is doing just one ultrasound mid cycle to monitor follicle development. I'm so relieved about this, it's much cheaper with my insurance than 21 day blood labs. Sarah, What cd do you normally ovulate? I've read some ladies saying it makes them O late so maybe that's what's going on. Or maybe the clomid is just messing with your bbt?


----------



## sarah2211

That's worked out well Joy. I'm a teacher too and it's a bit tricky to just get a few hours off for appointments, especially when you don't really want to go into detail about what it's for! That's a good effort with the coffee too. I probably could cut it out completely but I'm not sure if 1-2 a day is really that bad. I've read that under 6 a day is fine, so we are well under!

Weebles, that's interesting. Where I live, no on really has healthcare insurance. It's only really needed if you want to claim part back for dental and optical appointments or if you want to jump the public waiting list, which isn't usually that bad anyway. But insurance here doesn't cover fertility treatments. But blood tests are generally free so they go with that option first. I know a full monitored cycle costs about $300-$400, whereas unmonitored is free (aside from the cost of the appointment). 

In terms of the CD I ovulate, I'm not sure that I ovulate at all. I've had 3 progesterone blood tests late in my cycle and all three have shown no ovulation. My ovaries are full with cysts and the FS said that indicates a dominant follicle isn't growing and killing off the little cysts. But on my chart, I do get a temp rise, last cycle was CD27 and before that was 22-25. My FS said that my temp chart wouldn't be accurate and his blood tests and ultrasounds are. So I don't know...

I have don't a bit of Googling and found a site that said if you don't O within 5-10 days of your last pill you haven't responded to it the way you should have and a higher dose is recommended. 

Blood test tomorrow and hopefully I'll know what's going on on Tuesday.


----------



## Rawan

Welcome babydust!

Ask-wow it's amazing that you cut out coffee, I have one cup per day, but I think I will stop it completely once I get my bfp. 

Weebles- it's good that your insurance covers some of the costs, my insurance covers only prescription, but here blood test/ultrasound is free unless for specific things like AMH

Sarah-hope you will ovulate/ovulated this cycle! I guess the blood test will give you a better answer to what's going on. 

I had the trigger shot yesterday morning, and was told to bd last night and tonight. Me and DH bd 4 times so far in 2 days, I was hoping that the greater the quantity of sperms waiting there, the higher the chance of pregnancy, also used preseed and soft cup. My uterus lining is around 0.7, I was worried that's on the low side, but the clinic told me that's still ok. What do you think? Do you know the measurement of your uterus lining? I feel some ovulation pain today, really hoping this cycle will be our cycle! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## sarah2211

I hope so too but I'm slowly losing hope. It feels like if it was going to happen it would have by now. I'm expecting to be told I haven't ovulated and next cycle I'll be going up to 100mg. I just hope I don't have to take provera again. 

FX for you Rawan. Hopefully the more swimmers the better.


----------



## Weebles

Sarah, That's just.not true. Even if you don't end up ovulating this cycle you're not out of options. It's still way too early to be loosing hope. 

I'm not sure what my body is doing because of clomid. My temperatures seem really volatile so far and it makes it though to tell... BUT I feel like I just entered my fertile window and I had a huge spike that was taken only 45 minutes later than usual. i hope I didn't O already..


----------



## Ask4joy

I know it's hard to keep hope alive, Sarah, but we are all going to get our bfps...hopefully on clomid! 

Rawan - I've wondered if more is better too but DH's doc told him every other day which is a relief because any more than that and we both start feeling kinda depleted! So far we've been sticking to eod this cycle.

Weebles - my temps have been very different this cycle (higher than ever before pre-o) but have kinda stabilized the last few days...looks like they are slowly dipping. I've read clomid can dry up cm but I'm having more watery can than I've noticed before. Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-please don't lose hope, I know it can be depressing cycle after cycle keep getting bfn, but I am sure with the doctor's help, they can figure out a plan that works for you! 

Ask-glad to hear that you have more watery cm, hope that's a good sign for you! I didn't pay too much attention to my cm, but I still used preseed.

Weebles-i haven't been temping because I used to temp orally, but I found it wasn't very accurate for me so I stopped...hope you manage to bd during your fertile window!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I just meant losing hope for this cycle. I know that we will get there but I had hoped we'd be one of the lucky ones with a BFP on our first Clomid cycle. I just mean I'm losing hope that I'll ovulate this cycle. Plus my skin has broken out and I just feel terrible. 

Weebles, that looks like a decent rise, if it stays up then I'd say you did O. 

I'm going to get my blood test soon and results tomorrow and hopefully advice from the doctor.


----------



## Ask4joy

Keep us posted, Sarah! I'm breaking out too. Ugh. My ultrasound is tomorrow afternoon...anxious to find out how I've responded.


----------



## Weebles

That's exactly what I'm worried about Sarah. We BD but it was after I saw the temp so it might have been too late. I really hope it was just a wonky temp otherwise I won't have much hope for this cycle either.. It's the only time we dtd. I hope you hear something encouraging from your doc and I hope both are charts are just a little off looking from the clomid. 

Ask, can't wait to here how your appt goes! Mines on Thursday and I'm anxious about it too. Anxious and excited. And a little worried now but still, I hope you have at least one big ol follicle!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Weebles! Same for you! Just did another opk before bed and it's almost positive. 12dpo and been testing since 9dpo...definitely darkest tonight. 2-3 days earlier than normal...hopefully the egg(s) doesn't release before my ultrasound! I hope it was a wonky temp for you! If not, you still may have just caught it in time!


----------



## Ask4joy

Was just thinking about the ultrasound later today and realized that the gel they use may not be sperm friendly! I'm going to bring some preseed and ask them to use that instead.


----------



## Weebles

That's a really good idea!


----------



## Weebles

Just bought some more pressed, definitely don't have enough left to bring for my ultrasound on Thursday. How did they react to you bringing and requesting it to be used? 

I also bought some generic mucinex, pills that only have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It's supposed to help thin mucus.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Hi everyone! 

This is my first cycle of on clomid. I was a tad disappointed with my ob/gyn as we waited 6 months for an appointment, and he basically just gave me an rx for clomid and said to come back in a few months if things don't work out... I ovulate on my own and I suppose it is supposed to help increase the number of eggs that get released. The reason we might not have been able to conceive prior to is because we were dealing with quite a bit of stress... which of course can cause your system to shut right down. I took clomid days 4-8. 100mg. We also use preseed. :) 

The only major side effect I experienced was I was extremely dizzy the day before ovulation. The world was spinning! And this days after I had taken the last pill. 

I just ovulated yesterday/today so we shall see! I am still feeling hopeful that everything works out. :happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome fluff! Yay for ovulation! Hope you get your bfp! What cd are you on?

Just got back from my cd13 ultrasound. Doc said I probably won't ovulate until Thursday or Friday of this week, which is late for me. I had 1 15mm follicle on my left ovary which she said I should ovulate and 1 9mm on my right which I might ovulate. I feel a little disappointed as last cycle with no clomid I had a 22mm follicle and a 15mm on cd13. She said not to give up on it. She said it can change everything and make you ovulate later and potentially correct problems in your cycle (such as luteal phase defect). 

Weebles - she had no issue using the preseed and was just like, "oh ok, great". :)


----------



## Shocklee16

Hi everyone! I am a surrogate and egg donor and now I am trying for my second "keeper" baby haha. I just recently got informed that I have PCOS. I am 25 years old and have never once been told I had PCOS. Anyways, they started me on clomid. The first cycle I ovulated but I didn't get pregnant. I am just now starting my 2nd cycle and am hoping this will be the time it works. Any tips on increasing pregnancy while on clomid? I am nervous and so ready for this to happen! Eeeek.


----------



## sarah2211

Welcome newbies. 

The nurse rung and I haven't ovulated. Unfortunately my doctor is away until next Monday so I will have to wait until then to find out what the next step is. She said it was likely I'd go up to 100mg after a course of Provera, but of course she couldn't make that call. She also said that he might decide to do a monitored cycle, so we will see. The nurse also said there was a slight chance I still might ovulate this cycle but it won't be a good egg and it's pretty unlikely that'll result in a pregnancy..

Blah... No surprises there... :(


----------



## Rawan

Welcome Shocklee16 and fluffpackmama!

Ask-I never thought about bringing preseed to my ultrasound appt, maybe I will think about it for the future. Hopefully your follicle will grow bigger by Thu/Fri. Did they offer trigger shot? 
 
Weebles-I also used something like mucinex, the cough syrup that contains Guaifenesin.

Sarah-sorry to hear that you haven't ovulated. Hopefully for next cycle when they up the dosage you will ovulate! 

I am still a bit worried about my uterus lining, since it's around 7mm, and I know ideally it should be 8-11mm, I asked the clinic and they told me I don't need anything, but I am wondering if I should request estrogen supplement to thicken the lining? What do you think? Thanks!
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry you haven't ovulated Sarah, but I've read a lot of posts on Google from women on clomid that didn't ovulate until day 20-something and got a bfp. 

I hope my eggs mature too! If not this will be my first cycle not ovulating! Doc seemed to think I'll ovulate at the end of the week. 

It doesn't hurt to ask about a supplement, Rawan!

Do any of you use soft cups? I just tried one for the first time and still had a lot of leakage when I stood up...maybe I didn't put it in right? Also, how much preseed do you put in the cup or do you not do that?


----------



## Rawan

Ask-I use soft cup, I practiced first when i had menstrual period. After I put it in, there seems to be no leakage, and when I remove it, after around 12 hrs, there are less fluid in there. And yes, I put in some preseed in the softcup before inserting, I put in around 5-7.5ml, not sure if that's enough, but that's what I do.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Ask and Rawan. The nurse did say that I could ovulate this cycle, but it's probably not going to be a great egg. She said it was possible I could still get pregnant if I did ovulate, but there wasn't really a great chance. We will keep BDing because I do usually get a temp rise around CD 25-27, but the blood tests and ultrasounds after CD 25-27 haven't confirmed ovulation in the past. It'll just be waiting for the doctor to get back to us next week.

Rawan, you can get estrogen cream, I'm not sure if you can buy it online or you need a script. I watched an episode of Doc Martin where a lady was using estrogen cream but her husband (and the man she was cheating on him with) started developing moobs from the estrogen cream. What's your estrogen like in your blood test? If it's not low, I'm not sure if that'll actually help though? My estrogen is low and my doctors haven't suggested supplementing it.

I use a reusable cup. The first cycle I used it I got a BFP. Since then nothing obviously. But I really like it for the leaking. I'm not sure if it helps but it probably doesn't hurt. If you have leaking it probably isn't in properly.


----------



## Weebles

Welcome shock and fluff!

Sorry you didn't ovulate sarah.. I hope bumping it up to 100 mg next cycle does the trick for you. 

Rawan, I'm not entirely sure about your lining.. But I find mine is very much effected by my weight. Or at least I believe it to be as AF is hardly noticiable when I'm at a lower weight. It made me nervous when we started ttc. 10lbs makes a huge difference for me and estrogen is fat soluble so it makes sense, I don't know if you're underweight or not, I'm just stabbing in the dark, but if you are it's something to think about.


----------



## Rawan

Thank you for the suggestions, ladies! I asked the clinic, and they told me 7mm is fine, and they are still saying no supplement for now. I think my weight is average, my bmi is around 19, so it's within healthy range. I was told my estrogen is low, but I don't know the exact value. I thought you need prescription for estrogen, that's why i asked the clinic. Maybe I will look online to see if I can buy estrogen cream online. Sometimes I feel we need to be our own advocate at these clinics...before they were not even going to prescribe any fertility medication for me. 

Sarah-keep bding and hope you and DH will catch that egg soon!


----------



## fluffpackmama

Sorry to hear that Sarah... I have come to an understanding that it sometimes can take two cycles for Clomid to kick in. It's going to happen for you. Be strong. :hugs:


----------



## fluffpackmama

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies!! 

I couldn't agree with you more Rawan. You really have to go in there with an in-depth knowledge of where it is you're at and where you need to be. I read the book 'Making Babies' by Sami David and Jill Blakeway. It was so informative and helped resolve a lot of issues and get a lot of testing done prior to even going for my appointment at the fertility clinic. It is also wonderful to be more aware of the inner workings of our reproductive health. I definitely recommend that book to everyone trying to conceive. It just takes a lot of the guesswork out of, and especially, undiagnosed infertility. And I love that it combines eastern and western medicine. 

I've actually also been going for acupuncture from an MD specializing in Chinese Medicine. It's evidence based research that acupuncture prior to the use of ARTs has a higher chance of success. I mean I could go on, and I sound like I'm selling the book now lol... but it was just that great to be more so in the know.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...I'm not sure what to think about my opks. Doc said I probably wouldn't ovulate until Thurs or Fri but my opk this morning looked positive but negative this evening...they've been darker than usual this cycle with clomid...the one on the top is at 9dpo (took clomid cd4-8) and the one 2nd to the bottom was this morning cd14 (bottom was this eve). Temp dipped way down this morning too. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5336.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Weebles

With the temp dip and that opk second from the bottom I think you might have O'd... Won't really be able to tell until you get a temp shift though. Doc sounds like he was just guesstimating and us ttcers know our stuff pretty good too!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I'm not even sure they'll bump me up to 100mg. I have to wait and see. The nurse said it's possible they'll try me again on 50mg but I REALLY hope not. If he makes me do another cycle at 50mg, I'm thinking I'll take my next 2 months together (I have my next two months of 50mg already) and take nothing the following month if I'm not pregnant. I'd rather ovulate and have the chance than not ovulate. 

Rawan, why didn't they want to prescribe Clomid? If you ovulate on your own, Clomid can actually diminish your chances of conceiving.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Sarah why would you say Clomid can diminish your chances of conceiving for those that already ovulate? I was under the impression, from my doctor, that it merely increases the number of eggs that get released and/or allows for a more well developed egg to get released dependent on when you take the treatment...


----------



## sarah2211

Clomid can make your cervical mucus more hostile to eggs as well as making your lining thinner. 

https://www.verywell.com/things-you...medium=social&utm_campaign=mobilesharebutton2


----------



## Weebles

I ovulate on my own my own too. Also, all of my tests and my husband's came back normal. I asked my DR why clomid since I'm ovulating and the reason I was given is because it can improve egg quality, something that I think they only really can find out during IVF. I've read that it can also improve leutal phase defects which I worry that I have because of all the spotting I get although he seems totally unconcerned with my spotting.. I don't know if he doesn't think it's an issue or if he doesn't want me to worry about it. Unexplained infertility is tough.. It might help and it might not but who wouldn't take that chance?

Clomid is taken for a limited number of rounds due to lining thinning over time. Hubby and I use pressed so I'm not too worried about cm. There are work a rounds for the issues clomid can cause and I feel the chance is worth it.


----------



## Ask4joy

I agree it's worth a shot, Weebles! My doc said it can fix problems in your cycle such as a luteal phase defect.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Weebles I completely agree. I am taking it for all the same reasons as you and in fact, I used to have the very same spotting issue. Acupuncture for fertility has gotten rid of it for me. Even though I am deathly afraid of needles. All is worth the risk for the end result! :happydance:


----------



## Rawan

fluffpackmama-that's good you read and got alot of testing done before your appt! I never tried acupuncture before...I guess I am afraid of needles:rofl:

Ask-I also agree with Weebles, the 2nd to last one looks darker, hope you managed to bd during your fertile window! I found when I am on clomid, the ovulation kit doesn't work for me...because I have the digital ones, and usually it will show me flashing face around day 10...but this time it didn't show me anything...I guess it's good that the clinic gave me trigger shot.

Sarah-hopefully they will up the dosage for your next cycle, if they are not willing, perhaps discuss your concerns with the doctor? I already ovulate on my own, maybe that's why the fertility clinic didn't recommend clomid at first, but they told me since clomid can stimulate release of more than 1 egg, the sperms have more chance to fertilize one of the eggs, that's why it could increase the chance of pregnancy...that's what they told me...I am using preseed and other supplements to help with implantation and uterine lining...hopefully that will help

Weebles-I am using the clomid similar to you, hoping that release of more than 1 egg can increase my chance of getting pregnant. 

If I had trigger shot, I guess I can't take any pregnancy test until 2 weeks after? 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

I know some people who trigger will test out the shot.. And so once they get a bfn they know a bfp afterwards is the real deal. I thought about doing that at first but I think I'm just goin to wait it out.


----------



## sarah2211

Oh it definitely may work for you by producing more eggs or better quality eggs but I have done lots of reading about Clomid and it seems to be the same message. Clomid isn't necessarily going to be a wonder drug for those that already ovulate and may make it harder conceive. You might be the lucky ones. 

From what I've read, the statistics suggest that if you're ovulating, Clomid won't increase the chances of a live birth. For women with unexplained infertility it increases the chances slightly (1.3-4.1% vs 5.6% chance each month). 

My doctor said that when I ovulate on Clomid it won't make me any more fertile than someone who already ovulates on their own. My chances of getting pregnant if I ovulate on Clomid are just the same as any other 26 year old without any problems ovulating. 

DH and I decided if they don't up my dose then we'll be saying that's no good enough and be asking to speak with the doctor. DH is in the army and things are unpredictable in terms of deployments and exercises. I'm young, but we know DH will be home until at least December and then next year is uncertain. If I don't get a BFP before Christmas it'll be month by month whether he's home or not. It could even be 6-8 months away next year. We are even tempted to go all out and jump straight to iUI next cycle or maybe the following cycle...


----------



## Weebles

Just had my ultrasound! CD 14 and I have a 21 mm follicle!! That's bigger even though it's 2-3 days earlier than when I got measured before! She said the fluid looked good, a little low (?) but "that's what the trigger is for" so everything is exactly how they were hoping. And my lining is 10mm which is good at this point in my cycle! Nice and thick she said. I was truly kind of hoping for two follicles but I guess not, lol.

There was a big to do over getting my trigger shot. The pharmacy didn't notify my dr office that my insurance requires prior notification and the Rx needs to be filled at a specialty pharmacy in order to be covered. I was so worried I wouldn't end up getting it in time and was feeling pretty bummed, like my first medicated cycle didn't even get off the ground, but they filled it and gave it to me at no cost! Wow! 

There are bummer statistics for everything but I choose to focus on the positive. You're right that clomid can thin your lining but that is a long term side effect and the reason why clomid is only prescribed in so many rounds. It's not a permanent effect either so taking a break from the medication lets your lining build back up. I'm not even a little bit concerned. Thick CM could be an issue as well but that's for everyone and there are things you can do... Drink water, preseed, etc.. The benefits far out weigh the issues imho. I think you posted just about the most disheartening statistic you could find, I've come across it as well, but I've also read positive things and that's really where my focus is. I much prefer the success stories, they make me feel good. :) I'm glad that pcos means clomid will give you an even greater chance of success than someone like me with unexplained infertility, I truly want everyone to get their bfp! We all have different paths to take while ttc and I'll quite happily take a 1.2% greater chance. That conception even occurs at all is nothing less than a miracle.


----------



## Ask4joy

That's great Weebles! I don't think I've ovulated yet as my temps are still low. I'm having cramping on both sides today. Weebles - did you only have 1 follicle or only 1 mature follicle? I'm starting to worry I'm not going to ovulate for the first time ever! We are bding eod until I get a clear temp shift.


----------



## Weebles

I had some other ones that weren't very big at all so only 1 mature follicle. I'm still holding out hope that there was a second one hiding, lol. My temps have been really weird too but I'm pretty sure it's normal for medicated cycles.. If clomid really does raise your temps it might make sense not to see a shift? I've even been using opk's again this cycle and normally I'd see a second line, just not a positive at this point in my cycle but they've been stark white every day! I bet this is why my OBGYN does not recommend temping but I'm going to keep at it until I get a shift as well.

I looked at your past charts.. I bet you will o in the next day or two. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## sarah2211

Weebles, they definitely weren't the worst statistics I could find, I actually didn't find any others. I didn't really go out looking statistics for unexplained either because it wasnt relevant to me. I'm going off what my doctor said and explained about how Clomid works. It's not a miracle drug for anyone, even those with PCOS who don't ovulate, most won't fall pregnant on Clomid. It's just a statistics game. Sure there are those who do have great success stories and being positive is important. For me I like to know the facts and the odds, be positive but realistic. 

I'm sure your doctor has looked at the pros and cons of prescribing Clomid as they do whenever they prescribe any medication. We obviously want to do anything we can to help us to conceive, even if it's only by a small amount. I was just saying that it could possibly make it more difficult to conceive because of some of Clomid's side effects and how it actually works. But like you say, you're aware of them and doing what you can to diminish the chances of them negatively impacting your chances.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for taking a look and for the encouragement, Weebles! I'm hoping the ovary pains are a sign that the follies are growing and getting ready to O!

2 of my best friends conceived on Clomid. One has unexplained infertility and the other was doing IUI with donor sperm.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Sarah I have reviewed the statistics you have mentioned in your post in regards to Clomid with unexplained infertility. It does not indicate anywhere that Clomid reduces your chances of getting pregnant if you ovulate on your own and are diagnosed with "unexplained infertility" (which is such a broad umbrella by the way). However, the data reveals an increase and not a decrease. Further, the data quoted is from a study of the "average success rate" ...from 1998.

Regardless, if considering those stats alone, even an increase from 1.3% per cycle to 5.6% is huge. I mean if that was the only chance I had, I would much rather have a 5.6% chance each cycle if given the option between the two. We all have our reasons for taking Clomid. We're all doing what we can and within our means. The only other course of action is injectables and insemination, or IVF... and I personally rather take my chances on Clomid then going that more costly route, and with even more chemicals in my body. 

I think the most important thing is a positive mindset. And support! I think we should be supporting each other and providing hope. And baby dust. Lots and lots of baby dust.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Rawan needles are just the worst! lol :wacko:


----------



## fluffpackmama

Sorry last thing, we also have to be so careful with what we read on the internet because... this industry... being that of infertility, is such a huge grossing income generator for those that are behind it. So of course we're going to find all sorts of really scary & depressing statistics online that immediately point you in the direction of, scheduling your IVF appointment. You have to take everything with a grain of salt, and really consider who it is that is publishing this data and what their ultimate end goal is.


----------



## Ask4joy

Those are the same type of stats I read, fluff. I asked my doc what the point was if I already ovulate and if even on clomid I'm only producing 1 mature follie. She told me "don't give up on it just yet". If she has hope then so do I!


----------



## sarah2211

Forget I said anything.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey there, I just wanted to pop in as I know a few people following this thread :) 

I also wanted to pipe in that its very likely I'll be diagnosed as unexplained in the next couple weeks and this is why I wanted to comment (even though I'm not on clomid). I am having my HSG next week so that will be the last big test to rule things out. Its also possible I have a thin lining making things difficult, so I can't say for certainty that I am unexplained. 

BUT, what I wanted to say is that I did some reading today to make myself feel better about likely being unexplained. There was a study completed that investigated unexplained infertility and outcomes. For couples who have been trying for 1 year and are unexplained they showed the same likelihood of conception whether or not they had fertility treatment. About 50% of unexplained couples will conceive between 1 year and 18 months regardless of whether they have treatment. This has made me re-think whether or not i pursue treatment right away. As I am young I think my best option will be to wait. I know there are others who are under greater time pressure than myself. 

Unexplained is terrifying, but I feel better now that I know that it really is a positive thing that nothing majorly wrong was found, and I wanted to share that with other people struggling with unexplained. 

I also would be feeling better about going from a 1.3% chance to a 5% chance on clomid. But either way in all likelihood most of us will have some success down the line regardless of what treatment route we take

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for piping in, Belle! That's an encouraging statistic! I was honestly surprised when my doc wanted to start me on clomid after 6 months of trying and 1 chemical but I figured if she thinks it's the next step then I'm game. I'll be 34 tomorrow and I definitely feel the clock ticking! At the same time, I know there's still time and I'm hopeful that it won't be too long now.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Ask4joy, I just wanted to say... I'm a mommy to a fur baby and one amazing step child as well! I just feel that we have so much love to give and it would be so lovely to have more babies in the house. 

I know it will happen for us. Just have to hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## fluffpackmama

Sarah I am sorry I did not mean it in a negative way at all. I just think that our mindset, and you know, our ability to have hope is all that gets us through some months. In fact, I think channeling positive thought has more to do with it than any statistic out there. 

Miracles happen right?? 

We should channel all that positive energy into hopefully our own little miracles in the very near future ...fingers crossed.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, fluff! My stepsons wrote me the sweetest birthday card today. I know they are going to make great big brothers. 

Still no temp spike and opks are negative. Still ovary cramping on both sides. Cmon Eggies! CD 18 is the latest I've ever ovulated since ttc and it was the month I got a bfp (cp). Today is. Cd 17.


----------



## Weebles

Ttc is one heck of a journey, isn't it? We all cope in different ways and have different mindsets and while I personally choose to focus solely on hope it is equally valid to accept the other side as well. I can even understand that when AF shows up month after month how it might even be easier on the heart. It's just a different way of moving along. Any touchiness really just comes down to having a different way of processing what we are all going through. It can be tough when the same thought that can make one person feel better might make another feel worse. The important thing is that we are all here for each other no matter which way we're coming from. :)


----------



## Weebles

Hi Belle! Thanks for popping in! I'm sorry AF got you. :( I have to agree, unexplained infertility is terrifying! Since the cause is undetermined any course of action is kind of like playing pin the tail on the donkey. You might stumble on a treatmental that fixes the still unknown cause. BFP!! Or you just keep on trying and really nothing was wrong at all, it was just a matter of divine timing (or something). But still, BFP!! If you play enough times eventually you'll get it and those stats you gave just further cement that in my mind! 

I got a positive opk today but I'm not sure how much it really counts since HcG can make those positive. Everything I read indicates Ovadrel causes ovulation 36 hours after the injection so I should O tonight if that's the case. Yay! I can't wait to be back in the tww. I was so bloated last night I looked about 4 months pregnant... It kinda sucked but I think it's just from all the hormones. I'm going to Walmart to buy some 88c tests so I can test out the trigger.


----------



## Weebles

Happy birthday Ask!! Maybe you'll O today! What a bday present that would be! 

I usually O between cd 16 and 18 as well, I hate waiting that long, lol. Clomid did not make me O any earlier. :)


----------



## fluffpackmama

Weebles while I agree with you that it is important to have the facts, and I understand that everyone is unique and has different ways of coping at that. We are all individuals. 

However, I am not entirely certain what purpose it would serve to receive dated or incorrect information, and especially where medical professionals have recently informed us otherwise. :shrug:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Weebles! I sure hope so! I've read lots of posts from women who ovulated late (cd 20-30+) on clomid and got a bfp so I'm not losing hope!


----------



## Rawan

Wow, there seems to be alot of interesting info regarding clomid. I guess all of us are trying different ways to get our bfp, and we will succeed eventually, hopefully soon! 
I used hcg test just for fun, i know the trigger shot is probably still in my system, but I was so happy to see 2 lines instead of the usual 1 line! Even though I know that's from the trigger shot, it still made me happy to see that 2nd line.
When I had the trigger shot, I didn't really experience any pregnancy symptoms, I guess maybe it means when I become pregnant, I won't have much symptoms? I am tempted to test it out too, but I don't have that many pregnancy tests now...so not sure if I will do that...
Every cycle so far I haven't felt any symptoms, and this cycle too, so far I don't feel anything different...
Btw, happy bday Ask!


----------



## fluffpackmama

Happiest birthday to you Ask!

I am just wondering if it is normal... have any of you experienced pain after ovulation? I feel a throbbing every now and again, and it is 4 DPO. Is that a cause for concern? My doctor wants me to go for an HSG next month if things don't work out... ugh he just made it sound like such a painful experience. Anyway, do any of you get pain after ovulation? I am feeling it only on my left side.


----------



## Weebles

Fluffy, I get pain after ovulation sometimes! Not always but more often than not. I don't know if it's the same thing you're feeling but if it is it has to do with the follicle after you ovulate.

Rawan, I'm soooo tempted to test it out!


----------



## Ask4joy

I have pain before, during and after ovulation. During being the most significant. I've read this is "normal".

Thank you for the birthday wishes! CD 18 and still no +opk or temp rise for me. If Clomid causes me to NOT O when I do every single month on my own I'm going to be so upset! Trying to put it out of my mind as DH and I are out of town on a bday getaway weekend in the mountains...but feeling discouraged!

Wondering if I should call doc on Monday and ask about trigger shot if still no sign of O?


----------



## Weebles

I would ask for a trigger shot for the second round (but fx you won't need one!). Don't feel discouraged, it might be a good thing! Weekend getaway.. Haven't O'd yet... &#128521;


----------



## Shocklee16

Well, I just finished my second round of clomid and I should be ovulating anywhere from the 6th-10th and the 3 ovulation tests I have taken have been negative. I am starting to think this round did not work. I am so discouraged. ;(

What else could a doctor prescribe me after my 3rd round of clomid? I know they don't like to keep you on clomid so I was just wondering what my next steps could be if this doesn't work for me. :l


----------



## Ask4joy

Good point, Weebles!

Shocklee - are you seeing your OB or an RE? My doc said I'll be referred to an RE if still not pregnant after 3 rounds of clomid.


----------



## Rawan

Weebles-I kind of want to test it out, when I test the other day, it was faint 2 line, so I think I can prob test earlier than 2 weeks, but I have a blood test scheduled with the clinic around 2 weeks anyways, good luck! :)

Fluff-I didn't experience much pain after ovulation, I heard with trigger shot, you will have more painful ovulation, but it didn't happen with me...and I didn't have much side effects with clomid too...I guess I am lucky, just maybe mild cramping on and off...and please don't be afraid of hsg, i had one last month, it wasn't bad! I read horror stories online, but it turned out to be ok! Good luck! :)

Ask-enjoy your weekend getaway! :) Hope you will ovulate soon!

Shock-my fertility clinic was telling me if clomid doesn't work this cycle, they will switch me to another medication that doesn't thin the uterine lining, I think that maybe another option? I heard IUI is an option too, it has more success rates than timed intercourse.

Baby dust to everyone and have a great long weekend! (it's Thanksgiving long weekend here in Canada):hugs:


----------



## Weebles

I'm still getting a positive opk today so I'm pretty sure it's just from the trigger shot.. I should be Oing today based off of when I had it. (If I haven't already) Hubby and I BD.. First time on O day I think but it hurt sooo bad. My uterus feels very tender and crampy. TMI warning, he just finished inside because I was so sore I just couldn't do it. Never felt like that before in my life. I don't know if it's from all the hormones or what but I'm not a huge fan. I hope it's a normal side effect. Really hoping to be successful on the first round too. I'm still crazy bloated too but it's gone down a little bit from what it was before. At least I don't look pregnant now. I mean, I'd love to look pregnant if I actually was but its no fun otherwise.


----------



## Ask4joy

I would test it out Rawan! But I'm a poas addict!

Weebles - sex usually hurts a little for me on o day. Like it makes my ovary hurt...doc said DH is probably bumping my ovary. I noticed it a little this morning. FX I'm about to O! My opk this morning was light but just now at 2pm it looks positive or almost positive! Also feeling lower back pain on right side. Gonna test again tonight and hope for a blazing positive! Tests are below...what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5377.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Weebles

Top one looks positive to me!


----------



## Ask4joy

Blazing positive this morning! Yay!!! Temp is high because we did wine tasting (and then some) last night so I'll probably have to discard it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5403.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Weebles

Whoop whoop! There's no doubt about that one!

Anyone else who's triggered notice that their ovaries are less tender than usual after ovulation? I was expecting the opposite and I can't think of any reason why it would feel less noticible. Thoughts and speculations?


----------



## Rawan

Ask-glad to hear that you are going to ovulate soon!

Weebles-I also read online that ovulation can be more painful with trigger shot, but it wasn't the case for me. I felt some mild cramps on and off, and that's it...not really sure why


----------



## Weebles

Now I'm even more confused! FF gave me my crosshairs and a day earlier than I was expecting which pretty much never happens. EverythingI read was pretty clear about Oing 36 hours after the trigger. This is the first time we managed BD the day before, the day of, and the day after so we are covered either way.


----------



## 2much

Hi all- my first Clomid round! I am on CD 4, started Clomid last night. Still catching up to all the terminology- I think this is what is considered a monitored cycle? I am going back in on CD 12 for another u/s and hopefully trigger shot. Fingers crossed. Just feeling overall pretty nervous! :)


----------



## Rawan

Welcome 2much!

Weebles- I think you have good chance this cycle, good luck!
I just tested with the hcg strip (want to save first response test for later), there was a very faint line, but maybe could be still from trigger shot...today I am around 9 dpo...I guess I will keep testing then...


----------



## Weebles

Hey 2much, I'm not really sure what constitutes a monitored cycle either as my OBGYN only does an ultrasound and I know some women have bloodwork drawn as well... Either way, it's exciting as it gives me a fresh sense of hope,


----------



## Norelisa

Hi all...

Newbie to the forum.. Here it goes!! 


I'm also on my first round of clomid (2-6), partly due to irregular cycles and not always o-ing on my own.. Also, my husband has quite bad sperm quality (though a high count, so the Dr wasn't too pessimistic).. I'm currently on cd14 and had + opk on cd 9-12 but now back to negative again. I'm trying to temp but am having problems temping at the same time each morning (either I wake up early or I get up during the night so I don't get the three or so hours of sleep).. But so far no increase in temperature.. 

Oh, and no side effects of clomid, but got a sinus infection on second day of clomid.. 

I live in Thailand atm so haven't been able to find preseed or conceive plus at the pharmacies here.. Many other things are difficult to find here, such as grapefruit juice &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome Norelisa - are you able to order preseed online / through Amazon?

I had nearly positive opks around the same time as you but finally got an obvious positive on cd19 accompanied by ovulation pains. Keep testing! FX!

Keep us posted Rawan! Hoping that line gets darker!


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:
 

> Welcome Norelisa - are you able to order preseed online / through Amazon?
> 
> I had nearly positive opks around the same time as you but finally got an obvious positive on cd19 accompanied by ovulation pains. Keep testing! FX!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I might be able to order online, though sometimes things get lost in the mail (this is Thailand, as they say here), got a bit desperate so tried egg whites :blush:
> 
> I'm testing twice a day almost, just hoping no o in the next couple of days as my husband is going to China tonight - Saturday.. :)
> 
> Seems like I have fertile cm, negative opk and no spike in temperature.. Though I'm so confused wrt temping, haha.. Is it more important to do it at the same time everyday or just after waking up? I've noticed that my temperature rises from when I wake up until a little bit later in the morning. . :blush:


----------



## Norelisa

Oh. My reply dissappeared..upsi :)


Yes, I was thinking about it, but sometimes things get lost when ordering to Thailand. Or taxed. Haha :) I know they have conceive plus outside of Bangkok, but we got a bit desperate and tried egg whites, haha &#55357;&#56834; 

Got fertile cm today though, hope it stays this way tonight so we don't need any lube.. So fertile cm, negative opk and hubby going on a business trip tonight .. Hopefully no o-ing when he is away, haha... 

No spike in temperature either. Though I am confused, what is more important? Taking temp every day at same hour or after a good few hours of sleep?


----------



## Weebles

Actual egg whites? I'd worry that the spermies might get stuck but I have no idea about that tbh. 

About your chart though, I used to take it at the exact time every day but I was having trouble falling back asleep so I just take it now when I get up. My charts not as pretty but it seems to work just as well that way.


----------



## Weebles

Rawan, I just saw that you're testing out too. I went out and bought a bunch of first signals from Walmart and yesterday morning I got a fairly dark line, so dark I decided testing it today would be pointless. I'm saving my first response as well but I'm worried about different sensitivity levels. How many days past your trigger were you when you tested? I was 5 but I think it's going to take a while longer.


----------



## Ask4joy

How long does it take for the trigger to disappear?

I'm on a slow rise after O but if I rise again tomorrow FF will give me crosshairs on Monday. I think I actually O'd on Sunday later in the day because I had significant pains that permeated my lower back as well and had a blazing positive early Sunday morning but had to discard the temp because we had several glasses of wine the night before! Oops!

I think temping after several hours of sleep is more reliable...in the summer when I was on break I was testing later than I do now and my temps weren't much different.


----------



## Weebles

That slow rise after o is so annoying! I think I have a one day delay in temp temp rises.. Not quite as annoying as a slow rise but at least you know you O'd now. Can definitely see how clomid effected your temps this month too. 

Not sure how long it will take to test out the trigger, saw a lot of people saying it was gone by 6, overs 8 or 9 and I think it's officially 10... But it all just depends on how your body metabolizes it. 

I feel sooooo sick though. I had terrible morning sickness with my son and I think even just this itty bitty amount makes me nauseous. And tearful. At least the bbs don't hurt!


----------



## Rawan

Norelisa-hope you can find something similar to preseed in Thailand! I never heard about using egg white too...

Ask-I think it depends on the person for the trigger shot...for me, it's around 10 days, and Ovidrel is out of my system...

Weebles-at first I tested around 6 dpo, and there was a faint 2nd line on hcg test, 9 dpo very faint line, 10 dpo no line at all, so I think the trigger shot was out of my system around 10 days, I just tested again this morning still no line, feeling kind of discouraged, because me and dh bd at the right timing this time, thought I would have a good chance this cycle. 
Anyone knows how accurate are those easy at home hcg test (testing strips you can buy at Amazon)? I've been using those cheaper ones for the past few days. I am going to use first response around dpo 12 to confirm again...
Also, anyone's clinic still do 21 day progesterone test to confirm ovulation after the first cycle? My clinic told me they only do that on first cycle, so they didn't do it for this cycle...but I feel if I don't get bfp this cycle, I would like to do a day 21 prog test for next cycle to confirm ovulation after the fertility med and trigger shot...
Let me know what you think, thanks! Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Weebles

My OBGYN isn't doing any monitoring other than the scan I had on cd14 to check my follicles. They're waiting for me to call and let them know if I need a clomid refill or a prenatal appointment. I think Ovadrel not working is very rare so I'm just happy not paying for labs. I'd only worry if there wasn't a temp rise or a positive opk. Also, I've read Ovadrel corrects leutal phase defects so I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels either.


----------



## Ask4joy

I hope the nauseousness is a good sign for you, Weebles!!!


----------



## Carrie221

New Member here... I'm currently at the very beginning of my first cycle of Clomid and hoping for the best. My "friend" came a couple days early which is putting me slightly out of whack. According to my blood work my levels are all where they are suppose to be. I will be doing Clomid combined with IUI with donor sperm. 

I go back to my doctor in a week and a half for my ultrasound to check to see if I have any eggs ready. 

Kinda curious after reading through why doctors prescribe the Clomid on different days what is the main difference between starting on day 2 and day 5? Also why are some people having ultrasounds on day 10 while others are day 13 or even later?

Thanks


----------



## Babydust28

Hi Ladies 

I'm on day 2 of temping and clomid. 
I'm on 100mg to be taken cd2-6. This is my first cycle on clomid.

I'm not sure why my temp shot up this morning, will have to see what tomorrow's temp is to see whether it was just a blip or what.

So what side effects have you all had with Clomid and how soon did you start getting them?
X :dust:


----------



## 2much

CD 6 on Clomid and checking back in to say hi.

Feeling crampy today, which is mildly annoying. Still hinted at hubby to BD and got shot down. If I give him too much info about the process he gets turned off and says "I hope you don't become one of THOSE crazy ladies...." Just feeling discouraged tonight and had to rant. Of course he knows what's going on, but I pick and choose what I tell him. I feel like I'm dealing with a second hormonal woman here, LOL.


----------



## Rawan

I am just wondering if Ovidrel definitely makes you ovulate...because I didn't feel much pain after the trigger...


Weebles said:


> My OBGYN isn't doing any monitoring other than the scan I had on cd14 to check my follicles. They're waiting for me to call and let them know if I need a clomid refill or a prenatal appointment. I think Ovadrel not working is very rare so I'm just happy not paying for labs. I'd only worry if there wasn't a temp rise or a positive opk. Also, I've read Ovadrel corrects leutal phase defects so I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels either.


----------



## Rawan

I didn't have much side effect from clomid, I guess I was lucky! Hope you won't experience much side effects too!


Babydust28 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm on day 2 of temping and clomid.
> I'm on 100mg to be taken cd2-6. This is my first cycle on clomid.
> 
> I'm not sure why my temp shot up this morning, will have to see what tomorrow's temp is to see whether it was just a blip or what.
> 
> So what side effects have you all had with Clomid and how soon did you start getting them?
> X :dust:


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome Carrie! Not sure why I did cd4-8. They scheduled me for s cd3 ultrasound to check ovaries for cysts and then told me to start clomid the next day. Had my 2nd ultrasound cd13. I think cd12 is typical but that was a Sunday. 

2much - I started having hot flashes on my 2nd day of clomid but they have subsided (lasted maybe a week). That was my only side-effect really other than feeling a bit more emotional/tearful. 

Rawan - are you temping?


----------



## Rawan

I used to temp orally, but I found the temp not very accurate/consistent, not sure if it's the thermometer or that I wasn't temping at exactly same hr each day. Anyone temp orally and still get accurate temp? My thermometer gives me one decimal point only, is that enough? Also, how much increase do you see after ovulation? Thanks!


Ask4joy said:


> Welcome Carrie! Not sure why I did cd4-8. They scheduled me for s cd3 ultrasound to check ovaries for cysts and then told me to start clomid the next day. Had my 2nd ultrasound cd13. I think cd12 is typical but that was a Sunday.
> 
> 2much - I started having hot flashes on my 2nd day of clomid but they have subsided (lasted maybe a week). That was my only side-effect really other than feeling a bit more emotional/tearful.
> 
> Rawan - are you temping?


----------



## sarah2211

I failed to respond to my first round. Doctor has upped my dose and I'll start 100mg on CD3-7. Currently on the third day of Provera to bring on AF.


----------



## 2much

Rawan said:


> I am just wondering if Ovidrel definitely makes you ovulate...because I didn't feel much pain after the trigger...
> 
> 
> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> My OBGYN isn't doing any monitoring other than the scan I had on cd14 to check my follicles. They're waiting for me to call and let them know if I need a clomid refill or a prenatal appointment. I think Ovadrel not working is very rare so I'm just happy not paying for labs. I'd only worry if there wasn't a temp rise or a positive opk. Also, I've read Ovadrel corrects leutal phase defects so I wouldn't worry about progesterone levels either.Click to expand...

My doctor said Ovidrel makes you ovulate in 12-48 hours within receiving the shot. :wacko: Who knows. Lots of info out there...


----------



## Rawan

Good luck on your next cycle Sarah! Hopefully next one will be the one!
I am wondering if weeds have anything to do with this cycle...because before my fertile window DH just came back from business trip from Amsterdam...and I read that weeds can reduce male fertility....anyways just feeling kind of down to see bfn again...used a first response this morning:cry:
I guess onto next cycle! 


sarah2211 said:


> I failed to respond to my first round. Doctor has upped my dose and I'll start 100mg on CD3-7. Currently on the third day of Provera to bring on AF.


----------



## Weebles

Hi Carrie! Clomid staring on cd3 tends to make more eggs for more chances and clomid starting in cd5 tends to make less eggs but of better quality. I'm 34 and even though all testing was normal egg quality might be the issue given my age so I'm guessing that's why I was told to start on day 5. I think it just depends on what your OBGYN thinks will be more beneficial for your situation.. It might have to do with your cycle length as well.

Hi Babydust, clomid made my temps jump! I had side effects, headache, neck/backache, and hot flashes.. They started the very first day and lasted a few days after I stopped too. The backache I got was the worst for me.

2much, my hubby had a hard time too and it was sooo frustrating! It made him feel pressured and then things just wouldn't work. I ended up telling him that I'm just naturally more in the mood during my fertile window and I'd want to do him then anyways and for some reason that worked and it hasn't been an issue since. Sometimes it's easy to overlook how sensitive men really are.

Rawan, I think it almost always does. As in ovadrel not making you ovulate is extremely rare. I didn't have painful ovulation from it either and as I was kind of expecting that I was waiting for it. Maybe it happened while we were sleeping? I also kind of have sore ovaries after ovulation and this month I don't.. It crossed my mind that what if all these other months my ovaries didn't release the egg and that's why they were sore, from the follicles. Ahh, so much to speculate on. Just trust the trigger!

Sarah, what a bummer. I think if I don't get a bfp this month I'll be even more upset than usual. ::hugs:: I hope you get AF soon and that the increased dosage your next cycle does the trick for you.


----------



## 2much

Weebles said:


> 2much, my hubby had a hard time too and it was sooo frustrating! It made him feel pressured and then things just wouldn't work. I ended up telling him that I'm just naturally more in the mood during my fertile window and I'd want to do him then anyways and for some reason that worked and it hasn't been an issue since. Sometimes it's easy to overlook how sensitive men really are.

Good point Weebles, thanks for the advice! I know I had mentioned to him that I'm naturally more in the mood during the window, but I guess now that there is more invested (ugh lol) he probably feels pressured. Poor guy. I am trying not to overshare with him. Glad I have you ladies.

P.s. I got my way this morning, after all, haha. I know it is a "waste" because my trigger shot is 10/18, but I still want to have fun this cycle (mostly for his sake, lol).


----------



## Rawan

Weebles-hopefully like you said, I should trust the trigger
maybe it's my af almost coming, I am extra emotional tonight. Sometimes I feel this bfp is never going to happen...everyone around me is getting pregnant...maybe i am one of those unexplained infertility...
I really feel like crying....:cry::cry:
Btw, for temping, is one decimal point accurate enough? Anyone temp orally? Thanks!


Weebles said:


> Hi Carrie! Clomid staring on cd3 tends to make more eggs for more chances and clomid starting in cd5 tends to make less eggs but of better quality. I'm 34 and even though all testing was normal egg quality might be the issue given my age so I'm guessing that's why I was told to start on day 5. I think it just depends on what your OBGYN thinks will be more beneficial for your situation.. It might have to do with your cycle length as well.
> 
> Hi Babydust, clomid made my temps jump! I had side effects, headache, neck/backache, and hot flashes.. They started the very first day and lasted a few days after I stopped too. The backache I got was the worst for me.
> 
> 2much, my hubby had a hard time too and it was sooo frustrating! It made him feel pressured and then things just wouldn't work. I ended up telling him that I'm just naturally more in the mood during my fertile window and I'd want to do him then anyways and for some reason that worked and it hasn't been an issue since. Sometimes it's easy to overlook how sensitive men really are.
> 
> Rawan, I think it almost always does. As in ovadrel not making you ovulate is extremely rare. I didn't have painful ovulation from it either and as I was kind of expecting that I was waiting for it. Maybe it happened while we were sleeping? I also kind of have sore ovaries after ovulation and this month I don't.. It crossed my mind that what if all these other months my ovaries didn't release the egg and that's why they were sore, from the follicles. Ahh, so much to speculate on. Just trust the trigger!
> 
> Sarah, what a bummer. I think if I don't get a bfp this month I'll be even more upset than usual. ::hugs:: I hope you get AF soon and that the increased dosage your next cycle does the trick for you.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hope the 100mg does it for you, Sarah!

Weebles - I am thinking that may be my issue too...that it just takes longer to get a good egg the older you get. Both of my grandmothers had children at 40 so I'm hoping I got those good genetics! 

Rawan - I temp orally. A basal thermometer that measures two decimal points is best from what I've gathered.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I hope 100mg does it too. It seems even harder when you're on fertility treatment but still don't ovulate. I get it when I wasn't taking anything. My doctor was so confident that at 50mg we'd be pregnant in no time. I just hope this makes me ovulate so we at least get a chance to try.


----------



## Norelisa

Well, egg whites isn't really first choice, haha :) but after a long Google search it seemed to be the best bet for us (actually found some old forum threads about it!) . But today I'm travelling out to the ONLY pharmacy in Thailand who currently stock conceive plus.. A rather bad decision seems like, with lots of traffic due to the passing of the King yesterday here in Thailand.. Next time I'll order online and hope it makes it in the mail! :)


Oh.. And didn't I get a big nice positive opk today since husband is away in China?! Hopefully we won't miss the window when he is back tomorrow night. I get so annoyed at his job sometimes, no point in me taking clomid if he won't be around anyway.. :/ 

Ps: I'm not followed up at all. I went to the Dr in June and ended up doing an u/s. Then my husband went to check his products, then I went back end of September where he asked me for how many months I wanted clomid (stupid me said 2 months) and I had to start the very same day (cd2).


----------



## Weebles

Sarah- it's only a matter of your dr figuring out what is going to work for you.. And that's going to happen. :)

I'm hoping for those good genes too Ask! My mom had both my brother and I in her late 30's. 

I'm currently 8 days post trigger and still have a faint line still on the first signal 88c Walmart tests. I thought it would be gone for sure by now.


----------



## Norelisa

What is happening with my posts? I've tried at least ten times to post, and nothing.. *poof* gone... I'm sure this one will show up though :/ haha


----------



## Norelisa

Well, egg whites isn't really first choice, haha :) but after a long Google search it seemed to be the best bet for us (actually found some old forum threads about it!) . But today I'm travelling out to the ONLY pharmacy in Thailand who currently stock conceive plus.. A rather bad decision seems like, with lots of traffic due to the passing of the King yesterday here in Thailand.. Next time I'll order online and hope it makes it in the mail! :)


Oh.. And didn't I get a big nice positive opk today since husband is away in China?! Hopefully we won't miss the window when he is back tomorrow night. I get so annoyed at his job sometimes, no point in me taking clomid if he won't be around anyway.. :/ 

Ps: I'm not followed up at all. I went to the Dr in June and ended up doing an u/s. Then my husband went to check his products, then I went back end of September where he asked me for how many months I wanted clomid (stupid me said 2 months) and I had to start the very same day (cd2).


----------



## Norelisa

Sorry for the post* many :( I guess they needed approval?


----------



## Babydust28

Thank you Weebles, again my temp has gone erratic this morning.
Its dropped down from the huge spike, it's crazy, i hope i can still see when i O with it being like this.
I have 1 more 100mg clomid to take tomorrow and then its get to work and BD like mad to make our rainbow baby :dust:
Im feeling unusually positive! I sat there the other day thinking wow this could be my last :witch: for a whole 9months... that was a crazy feeling but i'm praying hard. 

I've noticed i'm getting crazy hot flushes and thought it was just me but wow they're crazy and send me dizzy at times.

So how is everyone feeling?
How long have you all be TTC for?

Its been on and off for us so id say 4 years on and off, basically when i say off i mean NTNP (if that's even possible when i want it so bad :haha: )

:dust: sent to you all x x


----------



## Weebles

I'm waiting to hear back about when I can legitimately test! I have no idea what dosage my trigger shot was so I'm kind of going crazy trying to test it out. It's just as dark today as it was yesterday so obcessing is in full effect.


----------



## Ask4joy

Feeling exceptionally crampy today. Like pre-AF cramps. Anyone know if this is a common side effect of clomid?

Weebles - I would be obsessing too! Hope you get an answer soon! Looks like we are both in the middle of the TWW!

Norelisa - good luck with the conceive plus! Sounds like it was a mission to get it! 

Babydust - have fun! This is our 7th month ttc so still early I guess but doc wanted to give clomid a try. All tests so far are normal. If no bfp this month DH is going to get a SA (my doc doesn't think he needs it as he's fathered 2 children but we are going to go for it anyway to rule it out due to his age).


----------



## sarah2211

Babydust, we've been trying for 11 and a half months. I'm not going to ovulate now before our 1 year anniversary of TTC. It sucks because that's the official benchmark of diagnosing infertility. 

Were your cycles irregular baby dust? That's a wee while to be TTC on your own. I really hope Clomid does the trick for you. What dose are you on?


----------



## Weebles

I haaaaaaate the middle of the tww! I'm not feeling any more crampy than usual, if anything I'm feeling less crampy. I don't think the clomid is effecting me any more symptom wise. 

I heard back from the office though, I can test ten days after the trigger... Which means tomorrow is the last day it should be in my system... Ahhhh!


----------



## Ask4joy

Weebles - the suspense must be killing you! Are you going to test on Monday? My temps keep shooting up - hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Weebles

I should have waited, lol! I tested today and there was a vv faint line still there. Now I just hope it starts to darken.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, we've been trying for 11 and a half months. I'm not going to ovulate now before our 1 year anniversary of TTC. It sucks because that's the official benchmark of diagnosing infertility.
> 
> Were your cycles irregular baby dust? That's a wee while to be TTC on your own. I really hope Clomid does the trick for you. What dose are you on?

I don't know why we never asked for help to be honest I think it's because I got pregnant and then Mc so I deep down thought it will happen just keep going and then it broke me so last year we started tests.
I have been started on clomid 100mg cd2-cd6 so took my last one today... my temp was mental again I just don't get it.
So we dtd today anyway and then will get into the swing of EOD now until af but hopefully she keeps well away.
I have a scan on Friday coming to see about the follicles and sizes... so is it at the point I'll know whether I am going to ovulate or what? If the follicle isn't what size they want or anything along them lines does that mean my mg will be higher next time?
All very new, iveven researched but so many sites say loads of different things.

I'm unsure why I'm cd2-6 a lot of people I know have been told to start on day 5... I'll ask why at my scan.

Am I sad... I've been looking at cute pregnancy announcemens.... bit soon and pre empting I'm sure but never mind it makes me feel happy looking.

We get married April 2017 and I'd love to be pregnant on our wedding day... Infact I've thought this through wayyyyy more than I should but I've hoped I can announce it at our wedding so really I'd need to fall pregnant December January lol to be able to do that.... hmm crazy aren't I. 
That's what ttc for so long does I'm sure of it haha. Xx


----------



## Norelisa

Aww :) I'm crossing fingers for you being pregnant at your wedding!! 

We've started in February 2016 but only "seriously" since May/June.. 

All online information is a bit contradictory.. It's confusing! And I feel like I'm not really normal - like today I also got a positive opk. This means I had positive opk on cd 9-10-11-12 then negative on cd 13-14-15-16 and positive again on 17-18-19(today). I've tested twice a day.. And no raise in temperature..


----------



## Babydust28

Oh that's crazy, to be honest I don't use opk because I hear too many different stories and I don't think I want anymore confusion. 
Do you temp? If so can you share your chart?

My temps are crazy since starting this clomid, but a few others have said theirs was too.
Xx


----------



## Norelisa

I've tried to attach the picture from FF. Not sure it will show though? I am temping, (in degrees Celsius), but no jumps yet.. I am temping when I wake up, so not necessarily at the same time every day.. that wouldn't be possible:)
 



Attached Files:







b_rrWY4P (2).png
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babydust28

Looks like you bd around the right to so that's good... fingers crossed for you.

I just accept the fact my body is crazy and has a mind of its own that's why my temps are totally crazy. 
Did you have a scan to check the size of your follicles? Xx


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Looks like you bd around the right to so that's good... fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I just accept the fact my body is crazy and has a mind of its own that's why my temps are totally crazy.
> Did you have a scan to check the size of your follicles? Xx

Last month my temperature was all over the place, I'll see if I can post it when I get back home after dinner :) 

I've only had one u/s and that was in June. We could see one egg being pretty ready so I was asked if I wanted a trigger, but since I was in no rush I said no. A few days later I got positive opk - at the same time my husband got really ill with typhus :dohh: after that I haven't had any positive opk, only faint lines..

Do you get followed up by a Dr for scanning / u/s etc? You are from the UK? We used to live in London before moving to Thailand :)


----------



## Babydust28

Norelisa said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like you bd around the right to so that's good... fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I just accept the fact my body is crazy and has a mind of its own that's why my temps are totally crazy.
> Did you have a scan to check the size of your follicles? Xx
> 
> Last month my temperature was all over the place, I'll see if I can post it when I get back home after dinner :)
> 
> I've only had one u/s and that was in June. We could see one egg being pretty ready so I was asked if I wanted a trigger, but since I was in no rush I said no. A few days later I got positive opk - at the same time my husband got really ill with typhus :dohh: after that I haven't had any positive opk, only faint lines..
> 
> Do you get followed up by a Dr for scanning / u/s etc? You are from the UK? We used to live in London before moving to Thailand :)Click to expand...

Oh OK I see 
Yes I'm in UK, I get a U/S on Friday and that will measure the follicles I think and see where I am and how I'm responding to the clomid. 
I'm praying I am responding well and it's just down to me and h2b to bd. I think I'm going to aim at EOD so we have and good amount of :spermy: and good quality of course.

So what is this trigger I keep reading about? Xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - I had a few almost positive OPKs this cycle due to clomid. If I hadn't been taking clomid I would have mistaken them as positive. They started to fade out and I finally got an obvious positive on cd19 that was darker than the control line. I had intense pain on one side as well that day and the next which coincided. Temp can sometimes take a few days to rise after a positive opk. Most people ovulate 12-48 hours after the first positive, then temp will spike or like me, slowly start to rise the day after ovulation. I've also read that women with pcos can get many false positive opks.

Babydust - I think it's normal to have temps all over the place in the beginning of your cycle, especially during AF and shortly after. Mine usually start to stabilize after that and then drop for a few days before I ovulate.


----------



## Weebles

Norelisa- I also had positive opk's from the clomid but they went pack to negative a few days after I started taking them. I also had positive opk's from the trigger shot and didn't realize that it makes me positive also. 

Babydust, the trigger shot is a shot of hcg hormone that is given In the abdomen and it forces or "triggers" ovulation a day or two later. Since its hcg it will give false positive pregnancy tests which is what I've been going on about.

So.. My OBGYN told me that I could start testing 10 days after the shot and that's today. (I had the lowest dose) I've had positives up until today and I was really scared to test this morning. There's a very very very faint line. It's even more faint than it was yesterday but it's there. Now I'm stuck in limbo... Am I just metabolizing the shot slower than normal and this is still left over hcg in my system or is this from a little bean? I'm too cautious to let myself get excited.. I just have to wait until tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## Norelisa

I'm not sure this was the right one as uploading from my phone.. Also the dark line starts to fade a bit after a few hours I've noticed.. Hopefully I'm just reading them wrong :) or I'll get an even stronger band later :)

Babydust: is the follow up and u/s covered by NHS? We were initially told we would have the same coverage here in Thailand but turns out pregnancy and family planning is not at all included :/ upsi..
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0751.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Norelisa

Weebles said:


> Norelisa- I also had positive opk's from the clomid but they went pack to negative a few days after I started taking them. I also had positive opk's from the trigger shot and didn't realize that it makes me positive also.
> 
> Babydust, the trigger shot is a shot of hcg hormone that is given In the abdomen and it forces or "triggers" ovulation a day or two later. Since its hcg it will give false positive pregnancy tests which is what I've been going on about.
> 
> So.. My OBGYN told me that I could start testing 10 days after the shot and that's today. (I had the lowest dose) I've had positives up until today and I was really scared to test this morning. There's a very very very faint line. It's even more faint than it was yesterday but it's there. Now I'm stuck in limbo... Am I just metabolizing the shot slower than normal and this is still left over hcg in my system or is this from a little bean? I'm too cautious to let myself get excited.. I just have to wait until tomorrow to see what happens.

Fingers crossed!! :)))


----------



## Ask4joy

Weebles - you must be so anxious! Really hoping this is it for you!!!

Norelisa - my positives usually end up with the test line being significantly darker than the control line.


----------



## Babydust28

Fingers crossed for you weebles! :dust:

Norelisa yes it's all covered on the NHS, I'm so glad because it's so expensive. Who told you you'll still get the same cover as UK over there?

Let's see how my temps level out them, I'm going to just bd EOD at least to be on the safe side and see what happens. 

I have no clue if the clomid are making me down but I've been so tearful and feel angry lately. Also keep getting headaches which I just never usually get so it's got to be the clomid. X


----------



## Weebles

I bet it's the clomid Babydust. Doesn't make it feel any better but at least some it's only for a few days.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls! 

Can i jump on? Concieved my first on clomid 3 years ago, now trying for number 2! First round of Clomid started, having CRAZY ovulation pain last few days and positive opk today! Anyone else had really painful ovulation!? dont remember it first time around but then i had terrrible hot flushes first time around and nothing this time &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Babydust28

I read that what my temps are it could mean a problem with my thyroid. The average range of BBTs is between 97.0-97.7 Fahrenheit (36.11-36.5 Celsius) before ovulation and 97.7-99.0 Fahrenheit (36.5-37.22 Celsius) after ovulation. 

Q: My BBTs are lower/higher than average, what does this mean?

A: Either case warrants checking your thyroid. Low BBTs are often a sign of hypothyroid which can cause some fertility and pregnancy problems. Excessively high temperatures may indicate hyperthyroid

... now I'm worried allover again. Has anyone else read this or know anything? X


----------



## Weebles

Has your dr run any bloodwork on you? I was screened for this when I had mine done, I think it's pretty standard as part of the fertility workup. It's easily correctable too so if it's causing you worry have your thyroid tested if it hadn't been already. That being said, try not to worry about it in the meantime. Just think of it as something you'd like to rule out.


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Fingers crossed for you weebles! :dust:
> 
> Norelisa yes it's all covered on the NHS, I'm so glad because it's so expensive. Who told you you'll still get the same cover as UK over there?
> 
> Let's see how my temps level out them, I'm going to just bd EOD at least to be on the safe side and see what happens.
> 
> I have no clue if the clomid are making me down but I've been so tearful and feel angry lately. Also keep getting headaches which I just never usually get so it's got to be the clomid. X

My husbands company told us that :( Though it turned out not to be true ... sigh.. its very expensive here too, so I am trying to avoid seeing the dr more than necessary. IF I ever get pregnant I will most likely go back to Europe to get the baby, as its too much of a financial risk here, should anything go wrong it can be super expensive :( But one step at a time, right? ;) First we have to manufacture this baby, right?!

For the temp question / hyperthyrodism:

1. Do you experience a rapid heart rate, elevated blood pressure, and hand tremors? A low tolerance for heat? More frequent bowel movements, weight loss and irregular menstrual cycles? These are some of the symptoms of hyperthyrodism.. If you don't have any of these (except irregular menstrual cycles) I wouldn't worry too much:hugs:

2. I think if you DO find out you have hyper thyroidism its a good thing! That means it might be THAT who has blocked your chances of a baby, and with the right treatment should no longer be a problem:D 


So I wouldn't worry too much about that just yet!! :) 

ALSO, when it comes to temping: as I mentioned in an earlier comment: I get a bit frustrated with my temps as I am not able to take them at the same time each morning. I often wake up during the night to go to the loo, so I also have difficulties with the "three hours consecutive sleep" that we are supposed to have before taking the temp.. 
And my temp changes a lot! Example: Tuesday Oct 13: Woke up at 05:35 (thanks kitty!!) and temped 36,4. Then went back to sleep and up again at around 8 and temped again at 36,8. The "thermal shift" is supposed to be between 0,2 to 0,5 degrees celsius higher than before, right? So if I was to read the second temp, the one more consistent with "same time every day-temping", then I probably would have had o-ed-- ? Confusing.com :wacko:




Oh, anyone knows how I can check how sensitive my opks are? I just realised they have several different types, and the one I have I'm not sure if it is sensitive or not.. there are only 2 available here in thailand, both strips, and one extremely more expensive than the other (190thb vs 900thb for 5 strips. As I'm using 2 a day I'm going for the cheaper version, haha):)


----------



## Norelisa

Bonnie11 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Can i jump on? Concieved my first on clomid 3 years ago, now trying for number 2! First round of Clomid started, having CRAZY ovulation pain last few days and positive opk today! Anyone else had really painful ovulation!? dont remember it first time around but then i had terrrible hot flushes first time around and nothing this time &#65533;&#65533;

Hello :wave:

Did you get your first baby using clomid too?

I am not sure yet if I have any ovulation pains, it has been "murring" feeling the past couple of days, but other than that, nada.. Kinda wish I will get / could get ovulation pains, at least I would know that it actually happens! :)

Was it Clomid who helped you first time around? Did you try anything else?


----------



## Weebles

Hi Bonnie! Don't know how I missed your post earlier. I didn't feel ovulation this month at all, before, during, or after ovulation, and I thought I would after reading a bunch of accounts like yours.


----------



## Nita2806

Morning Ladies,

I am new to this, so please bare with me. I went off Birth control in March this year, since then been TTC for #1 - Been having irregular cycles since then (Cycles were very regular before the pil) - according to her I do O just very late.

I started taking Fertomid (generic for Clomid) on 2/10/2016 and been using OPK since day 12 as suggested and I am currently on CD20 and no positive results as far :sad2::sad2:

I am supposed to go for the Day 21 test, but due to work I can only go on CD 24 

I was so hoping that this cycle would be it - and honestly just been feeling negative :(


----------



## Bonnie11

Norelisa said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Can i jump on? Concieved my first on clomid 3 years ago, now trying for number 2! First round of Clomid started, having CRAZY ovulation pain last few days and positive opk today! Anyone else had really painful ovulation!? dont remember it first time around but then i had terrrible hot flushes first time around and nothing this time &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Hello :wave:
> 
> Did you get your first baby using clomid too?
> 
> I am not sure yet if I have any ovulation pains, it has been "murring" feeling the past couple of days, but other than that, nada.. Kinda wish I will get / could get ovulation pains, at least I would know that it actually happens! :)
> 
> Was it Clomid who helped you first time around? Did you try anything else?Click to expand...

Yes my first was a Clomid baby, round 3. Realised I wasnt ovulating till way later than the doctor thought, somewhere around day 20/25 I cant remember now! Used pre seed also.

On our first round this time around, had a postive opk lunchtime yesterday but I just tested again this morning and its still positive... shall keep testing! ovulation pain been crazy for 4/5 days now but test only went positive yesterday. Been bd every other day to try and catch it! 

Weebles sound like an exciting time for you, fingers crossed for that little line today!


----------



## Bonnie11

Nita2806 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this, so please bare with me. I went off Birth control in March this year, since then been TTC for #1 - Been having irregular cycles since then (Cycles were very regular before the pil) - according to her I do O just very late.
> 
> I started taking Fertomid (generic for Clomid) on 2/10/2016 and been using OPK since day 12 as suggested and I am currently on CD20 and no positive results as far :sad2::sad2:
> 
> I am supposed to go for the Day 21 test, but due to work I can only go on CD 24
> 
> I was so hoping that this cycle would be it - and honestly just been feeling negative :(

Nita dont lose hope, my bloods showed no O for my first few rounds of Clomid but I was just ovulating much later than the docs thought, somewhere like 20/25 and have known people later than that too. I would keep testing, wishing you luck xx


----------



## Nita2806

Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.

Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)

I just retested today, and it might be negative again.. I just managed to get a reply from the manufacturer of my opk test strip, its sensitive to 25 miu, whatever that means.. haha:) I also sent them the picture of my test just in case, and they just replied that "The darkness of the test band is also depended on the concentration of your LH in Urine. Different people have different level of LH concentration. So I suggest to test everyday until you get the darkest test band. The day that is the darkest test band is LH Surge day." - I think I'll start taking pictures every day to find the "darkest" one.. She (or he? I just assume she) told me that my test looked positive, so I guess I'll have to trick my dh to bd tonight too, hahahah:blush: But today and yesterday (test 2) was both quite faint, so I assume O-ing today, maybe? I'm on cd20 ..


----------



## Bonnie11

Nita2806 said:


> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)

I know, its so horrible watching everyone fall pg, we were ttc for 3 years before my first. It can take a long time for birth control to get out of your system and your hormones to calm, so dont lose hope. You could try taking Vitex, I havent tried it myself but have heard good things about it regulating your cycles .

good luck and babydust x


----------



## Bonnie11

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)
> 
> I just retested today, and it might be negative again.. I just managed to get a reply from the manufacturer of my opk test strip, its sensitive to 25 miu, whatever that means.. haha:) I also sent them the picture of my test just in case, and they just replied that "The darkness of the test band is also depended on the concentration of your LH in Urine. Different people have different level of LH concentration. So I suggest to test everyday until you get the darkest test band. The day that is the darkest test band is LH Surge day." - I think I'll start taking pictures every day to find the "darkest" one.. She (or he? I just assume she) told me that my test looked positive, so I guess I'll have to trick my dh to bd tonight too, hahahah:blush: But today and yesterday (test 2) was both quite faint, so I assume O-ing today, maybe? I'm on cd20 ..Click to expand...

Norelisa Im on cd22 and ovulated yesterday ( i think). if your line is darker or as dark as the control its positive, not always easy to judge I know! I will try and post a pic of mine if I can work out how to x


----------



## Norelisa

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)
> 
> I just retested today, and it might be negative again.. I just managed to get a reply from the manufacturer of my opk test strip, its sensitive to 25 miu, whatever that means.. haha:) I also sent them the picture of my test just in case, and they just replied that "The darkness of the test band is also depended on the concentration of your LH in Urine. Different people have different level of LH concentration. So I suggest to test everyday until you get the darkest test band. The day that is the darkest test band is LH Surge day." - I think I'll start taking pictures every day to find the "darkest" one.. She (or he? I just assume she) told me that my test looked positive, so I guess I'll have to trick my dh to bd tonight too, hahahah:blush: But today and yesterday (test 2) was both quite faint, so I assume O-ing today, maybe? I'm on cd20 ..Click to expand...

Oh my, what I meant to quote you for was to say: I hope you get a big positive opk:D I have heard that for some ladies, the clomid makes them ovulate later than they normally would too.. just a longer wait, which can really test ones patience... Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)
> 
> I just retested today, and it might be negative again.. I just managed to get a reply from the manufacturer of my opk test strip, its sensitive to 25 miu, whatever that means.. haha:) I also sent them the picture of my test just in case, and they just replied that "The darkness of the test band is also depended on the concentration of your LH in Urine. Different people have different level of LH concentration. So I suggest to test everyday until you get the darkest test band. The day that is the darkest test band is LH Surge day." - I think I'll start taking pictures every day to find the "darkest" one.. She (or he? I just assume she) told me that my test looked positive, so I guess I'll have to trick my dh to bd tonight too, hahahah:blush: But today and yesterday (test 2) was both quite faint, so I assume O-ing today, maybe? I'm on cd20 ..Click to expand...

Hi there, wow i am glad to hear i am not the only person analyzing the darkness of the test, yesterday i got a faint line as well but assumed it to be negative. I will keep on testing and keep on hoping. Hubby and I bd every 1 - 2 days just incase we miss that window. :winkwink: goodluck, i hope you are Oíng - it is so stressful but it helps knowing othere women are also going through the same.


----------



## Nita2806

Bonnie11 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bonnie, thank you for your reply. I am trying to stay positive but some days it just really getting me down. Myself and DH want a baby so much and with a few of our friends falling pregnant win the first month TTC it is really getting us down.
> 
> Will be doing another OPK in about 6 hours - so please hold thumbs for me :)
> 
> I know, its so horrible watching everyone fall pg, we were ttc for 3 years before my first. It can take a long time for birth control to get out of your system and your hormones to calm, so dont lose hope. You could try taking Vitex, I havent tried it myself but have heard good things about it regulating your cycles .
> 
> good luck and babydust xClick to expand...

I will have a look at Vitex, thank you for the recommendation. At the moment I am taking folic acid and DH is on Staminogro. My Gynae could not find anything wrong with me and I mean I am still 24 so there is still time. I feel much more positive than this morning. Thank you very much will post some updates of our journey.


----------



## Bonnie11

Not sure if i have managed to upload pic but here it is! Doesnt show so well in pic but the left hand line is darker than control :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nita2806

Bonnie11 said:


> Not sure if i have managed to upload pic but here it is! Doesnt show so well in pic but the left hand line is darker than control :thumbup:

It uploaded and I can see it clearly :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Looks positive, Bonnie!


----------



## Nita2806

Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was slightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive. 

Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was slightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:

I was told to consider the darkest one the positive one by one manufacturer, if the temp rises then you'll know:) Also, since I was a bit in doubt about my positive test (see page 18) I realised that the HL-tests comes with different sensitivities.. 20 - 25 -30. You only need 25 to ovulate (I might be wrong here!!) so if your test only show a faint line, it might be worth looking into! :hugs:


----------



## 2much

Weebles- any news yet? Fingers crossed!

Finished up my round of Clomid (CD 3-7). Going in tomorrow (CD12) for a scan and maybe trigger. I have the trigger in my fridge now. Soooooooo I'm hoping to not be ready for the trigger because DH is on business trip until THURSDAY (CD14). I will be out of luck if I am ready for the trigger on Tuesday, I think. My RE thinks we might be able to manipulate it a bit and hopefully I can O later. Hope I'm not wasting this cycle...


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was slightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I was told to consider the darkest one the positive one by one manufacturer, if the temp rises then you'll know:) Also, since I was a bit in doubt about my positive test (see page 18) I realised that the HL-tests comes with different sensitivities.. 20 - 25 -30. You only need 25 to ovulate (I might be wrong here!!) so if your test only show a faint line, it might be worth looking into! :hugs:Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing another test tonight, 6 hours later than the previous one and see what happens. DH and I will have to BD just incase. I usually know when I O because of the EWCM but this cycle on Fertomid my CM is non-existent. I will go for my blood test on Friday and I guess only that will confirm if I did O or not. :sad1:


----------



## Babydust28

2much said:


> Weebles- any news yet? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Finished up my round of Clomid (CD 3-7). Going in tomorrow (CD12) for a scan and maybe trigger. I have the trigger in my fridge now. Soooooooo I'm hoping to not be ready for the trigger because DH is on business trip until THURSDAY (CD14). I will be out of luck if I am ready for the trigger on Tuesday, I think. My RE thinks we might be able to manipulate it a bit and hopefully I can O later. Hope I'm not wasting this cycle...

My consultant hasn't mentioned a trigger to me at all, let's see on Friday when I go for my scan what he suggests.

Weebles- I'm quite anxious here and excited please come at and tell us :bfp: :dust:

I will ask my specialist about hypothyroid when I see him on Friday. I would imagine they would've picked this up through the bloodwork I've had done as they seemed to have checked me thoroughly with blood samples urine samples scans etc. 

I do have low tolerance to cold, irregular periods and that's about all from the list.

Also ladies... want to see an erratic temp chart?, check mine out...seems to be just getting worse if you ask me.
Xx


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> 2much said:
> 
> 
> Weebles- any news yet? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Finished up my round of Clomid (CD 3-7). Going in tomorrow (CD12) for a scan and maybe trigger. I have the trigger in my fridge now. Soooooooo I'm hoping to not be ready for the trigger because DH is on business trip until THURSDAY (CD14). I will be out of luck if I am ready for the trigger on Tuesday, I think. My RE thinks we might be able to manipulate it a bit and hopefully I can O later. Hope I'm not wasting this cycle...
> 
> My consultant hasn't mentioned a trigger to me at all, let's see on Friday when I go for my scan what he suggests.
> 
> Weebles- I'm quite anxious here and excited please come at and tell us :bfp: :dust:
> 
> I will ask my specialist about hypothyroid when I see him on Friday. I would imagine they would've picked this up through the bloodwork I've had done as they seemed to have checked me thoroughly with blood samples urine samples scans etc.
> 
> I do have low tolerance to cold, irregular periods and that's about all from the list.
> 
> Also ladies... want to see an erratic temp chart?, check mine out...seems to be just getting worse if you ask me.
> XxClick to expand...


Mine only suggested a trigger if I wanted to know exactly when I would o, but I think also it was related a bit to get more $$ out of me.. haha.. 

For your chart - the lower temps seems to have been taken on another time than usual.. so I wouldn't pay too much attention to it yet.. As I mentioned earlier, when I have temped different times in the morning (straight after waking up and a little bit after) there seems to be some sort of changes! See attached last months beauty ;)
 



Attached Files:







b_bv5c6s.png
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bonnie11

Nita2806 said:


> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was sblightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:

Keep testing Nita, hopefully they will go darker and darker. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bonnie11

Babydust I know nothing about charting, always found it too hard to keep up with so never bothered! Fingers crossed for you though.

I can have a trigger shot next month but i dont know if it will be worth the money, I have to pay for everything now including scans but hoping I will ovulate by myself this cycle and see what happens. Speaking of which my tests are just getting darker and darker and the pain more intense so hoping I O soon, its so painful! How long do these LH surges last? 

Does anyone have any experience of trigger shots? I would be interested to hear

Might pay for blood test to check if I O'd as I dont have much chance of knowing otherwise! :shrug:


----------



## 2much

Bonnie11 said:


> Babydust I know nothing about charting, always found it too hard to keep up with so never bothered! Fingers crossed for you though.
> 
> I can have a trigger shot next month but i dont know if it will be worth the money, I have to pay for everything now including scans but hoping I will ovulate by myself this cycle and see what happens. Speaking of which my tests are just getting darker and darker and the pain more intense so hoping I O soon, its so painful! How long do these LH surges last?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of trigger shots? I would be interested to hear
> 
> Might pay for blood test to check if I O'd as I dont have much chance of knowing otherwise! :shrug:

Ugh I have to pay for everything too (like a lot of people!)

I'm getting my first trigger possibly tomorrow, CD12. I'll let you know!


----------



## Ask4joy

I woke up at 4am this morning urgently needing to pee and suffered a burning sensation for the next 2 hours until I finally took some Tylenol. This happened to me a couple of months ago and lab tests showed zero bacteria in my urine. It eventually went away. I did eat spicy food for dinner last night and probably didn't drink enough water during the day. Starting to think I'm just sensitive but jeez o man it hurt! Any thoughts?

Wasn't able to temp this morning either - grr!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Hi all,

I'm on my second round of clomid cd3-7 100mg, on cd4 today. Will also being doing a trigger and hopefully an IUI as well. I'm having massive headaches and have been tearful all morning. I'm 39 and feel like every second counts.

Can I add that my period was incredibly light this month. It's day 4 and I barely needed a tampon yesterday and not one at all today. Should I be worried about that?


----------



## Nita2806

Bonnie11 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was sblightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Keep testing Nita, hopefully they will go darker and darker. fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Did another test, very negative, not even a faint line. :nope: also almost out of tests and they are not cheap here.

DH and i will keep on BD and then ill most likely see my doctor after my blood test.


----------



## Weebles

Feeling rather down. I tested this morning, 10 dpo and 11 days post trigger and got a negative on an .88 test. That turned into a convincing evap by 20 minutes. Used my last FRER after that and it's stark white. I guess the trigger shot just lingered in my system. I know it's early still but I'm just so sad. And I'm angry at my husband for making me wait So long for ttc.. I used to be fertile.

Ask, sometimes if I'm dehydrated it stings a little but it feels very different that a uti. It's hard to describe though.


----------



## Norelisa

Weebles said:


> Feeling rather down. I tested this morning, 10 dpo and 11 days post trigger and got a negative on an .88 test. That turned into a convincing evap by 20 minutes. Used my last FRER after that and it's stark white. I guess the trigger shot just lingered in my system. I know it's early still but I'm just so sad. And I'm angry at my husband for making me wait So long for ttc.. I used to be fertile.
> 
> Ask, sometimes if I'm dehydrated it stings a little but it feels very different that a uti. It's hard to describe though.

Men, huh? You know, I've been with my husband for over 12 years (married 2). He was finally ready end of 2015 to start a family. We bd-ed once in Feb 2016, about 2 days after af. When I got my af in March he was gutted I wasn't pregnant!! And after trying two months he was like "oh. Had i known it could take some time we would have started much earlier!" like I've never mentioned to him we might not be lucky on first try.. :growlmad: rant over (for now) ;)

I thought 10 dpo was a little early to test? It might be a false negative? 

Oh my. Imagine all these girls getting pregnant by just looking at a man.. I guess at least when we finally get the baby we are ready and want it :)

:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie11

Weebles said:


> Feeling rather down. I tested this morning, 10 dpo and 11 days post trigger and got a negative on an .88 test. That turned into a convincing evap by 20 minutes. Used my last FRER after that and it's stark white. I guess the trigger shot just lingered in my system. I know it's early still but I'm just so sad. And I'm angry at my husband for making me wait So long for ttc.. I used to be fertile.
> 
> Ask, sometimes if I'm dehydrated it stings a little but it feels very different that a uti. It's hard to describe though.

oh weebles I'm sorry there wasnt a line there. As you said its still early though so dont lose hope yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Weebles

Thanks norelisa. We've been trying for almost the same amount of time and I'm guessing by the lengths of our relationships we are around the same age too. 10 dpo is a little early to be testing but I had been testing out my trigger shot and I think that messed with my head a little. I thought it would be fun and exciting, oi. I hope you're right and it's just too early.

Thanks Bonnie. I really need to not get so down this early, it's just hard sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie11

Nita2806 said:


> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was sblightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Keep testing Nita, hopefully they will go darker and darker. fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Did another test, very negative, not even a faint line. :nope: also almost out of tests and they are not cheap here.
> 
> DH and i will keep on BD and then ill most likely see my doctor after my blood test.Click to expand...

Yes a blood test will tell you what is happening. Can you order the opk from amazon? I got 50 for under £5. I need to as I pee on them obsessively :dohh:


----------



## Nita2806

Bonnie11 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was sblightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Keep testing Nita, hopefully they will go darker and darker. fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Did another test, very negative, not even a faint line. :nope: also almost out of tests and they are not cheap here.
> 
> DH and i will keep on BD and then ill most likely see my doctor after my blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a blood test will tell you what is happening. Can you order the opk from amazon? I got 50 for under £5. I need to as I pee on them obsessively :dohh:Click to expand...

The problem is paying the shipping to get it to South Africa, the shipping alone costs more than I pay for a box here. I will need to find a local spot who sells them cheap. I am buying a no name brand, but it is still costly sinve i also like to pee on them obsessively :winkwink: i am going for my blood test friday, still hoping something happens between then and now. I usually O on around CD18 and its already CD20 so getting a bit worried the fertomid is not working.


----------



## Imogenmommy

Has anyone had a lighter period following one round of clomid? I know it can think the lining but should I freak out? It's a very light period for me but I'm having tons of cramping which I never have on my period normally.


----------



## Babydust28

Aww weebles that's crap news. Let's hope you're just too early for testing. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots and lots of :dust:

Norelisa- the first think I do without even lifting my head from the pillow is take my temp, the times dont vary much at all really and they say as long as you've hadone 3 hrs sleep and take it first thing it's OK.
I'll see how it goes further into my cycle. 
X


----------



## Babydust28

I've heard periods can be made more painful, not sure about flow though x


----------



## Imogenmommy

I called my doctor and he said that was all normal and not to be worried. He said even though clomid can cause the uterus lining to thin it's still still so great at starting ovulation that it out ways any issue.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Well ladies! I'm out for this cycle. We've decided to move right on to IVF... which is scary and exciting at the same time. I wish you all luck and I hope you get your BFPs soon! xoxo


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry fluffpackmama. That is a big and scary decision, I really hope it all works out for you ASAP.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Thank you Sarah :hugs:

I am so deathly afraid of needles, OHSS sounds horrifying, and it is also completely out of pocket... but hopefully it is worth it. :flower:


----------



## Nita2806

Bonnie11 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Just did my OPK and negative again. However on the last 2 days the test line was sblightly darker than all previous days, but not near positive.
> 
> Will have to try again tomorrow and hope CD21 bring me some luck. :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Keep testing Nita, hopefully they will go darker and darker. fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Did another test, very negative, not even a faint line. :nope: also almost out of tests and they are not cheap here.
> 
> DH and i will keep on BD and then ill most likely see my doctor after my blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a blood test will tell you what is happening. Can you order the opk from amazon? I got 50 for under £5. I need to as I pee on them obsessively :dohh:Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have to pay in Rands and the exchange rate is just to hectic. I have one more test left for today and then I can get some more next month. Everyone keeps on saying it will come when the time is right, so maybe i should try and be less obsessive :hugs: :)


----------



## Nita2806

fluffpackmama said:


> Thank you Sarah :hugs:
> 
> I am so deathly afraid of needles, OHSS sounds horrifying, and it is also completely out of pocket... but hopefully it is worth it. :flower:

Hi Fluffpackmama,

I share your fear of needles, going for my blood test on Friday, first time in 24 years i'm having it done. So scared, but I know it will hopefully help me get pg in the future... :thumbup:


----------



## Norelisa

Uh oh.. positive test .. again.. I think my husband is starting to think I'm taking him for a ride :( Maybe there is a problem with the egg - third time it tries to release it.. :cry: I sent the picture to my husband and his reply was "N'importe quoi" - more or less "what the hell" ... yay... :nope:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0799.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Uh oh.. positive test .. again.. I think my husband is starting to think I'm taking him for a ride :( Maybe there is a problem with the egg - third time it tries to release it.. :cry: I sent the picture to my husband and his reply was "N'importe quoi" - more or less "what the hell" ... yay... :nope:

It's a positive atleast. DH keeps on asking me why we have to BD on a schedule if I dont get any positives :dohh: enjoy the positive and hope you catch that egg :dust:


----------



## Babydust28

fluffpackmama said:


> Well ladies! I'm out for this cycle. We've decided to move right on to IVF... which is scary and exciting at the same time. I wish you all luck and I hope you get your BFPs soon! xoxo

I wish you all the best. Keep your chin up and Keep positive...easier said than done I know. Thinking of you and sending lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies, so I did another OPK and its super negative, again not even a faint line. This might be overshare (sorry) but my body is finally producing some CM for the first time this cycle - its white and thick and somewhat stretchy ??!! CD21 and still no O and now the test results are getting lighter, so I guess no O this cycle. First month on Fertomid is a fail then. :cry:


----------



## Weebles

Norelisa, sorry if I'm asking something you've already posted but what cd are you? Clomid can make opk's positive, if I remember mine were positive for a day or two longer than I was on it for. And if you triggered that will make them positive as well. 

Nita, clomid can really dry you out.. I didn't notice it but it is a side effect that's pretty common... And maybe you missed your surge? There were months where temperature confirmed ovulation for me but I never got a true positive on an opk.


----------



## Nita2806

Weebles said:


> Norelisa, sorry if I'm asking something you've already posted but what cd are you? Clomid can make opk's positive, if I remember mine were positive for a day or two longer than I was on it for. And if you triggered that will make them positive as well.
> 
> Nita, clomid can really dry you out.. I didn't notice it but it is a side effect that's pretty common... And maybe you missed your surge? There were months where temperature confirmed ovulation for me but I never got a true positive on an opk.

Hi weebles, this is the first month for me using OPK's but i ahve been testing 1 - 2 times everyday since around CD13, at first no test line but Sunday and yesterday i had a darker line (not enough to be positive) and now nothing. Maybe I missed it then :shrug: The last I was this dry was when I was still on BC. But I am happy that my body is producing some CM now..Makes BD so much better :happydance:


----------



## Norelisa

Weebles said:


> Norelisa, sorry if I'm asking something you've already posted but what cd are you? Clomid can make opk's positive, if I remember mine were positive for a day or two longer than I was on it for. And if you triggered that will make them positive as well.
> 
> Nita, clomid can really dry you out.. I didn't notice it but it is a side effect that's pretty common... And maybe you missed your surge? There were months where temperature confirmed ovulation for me but I never got a true positive on an opk.

I'm on CD 21 today.. No temp rise yet.. And no trigger.. My last cycle was only 27 days so I am starting to stress a bit, haha.. The cycle before that again was 34 days.. so not easy to predict.. :shrug: 

Buuut on the bright side hubby is ok for bd tomorrow again, haha:) Tonight we are both too tired.. And I am so bloated that I look 3 months pregnant! :haha: :cry: 

Anyone with partners who has swimmers of less good quality? SA? (I am sorry - I'm not a 100% sure that is the right abbreviation, but I dont want to write out the s-word :spermy: )

PS; I have changed my morning temps from last time but it doesnt make much of a difference, instead of a little dip on day 16 it now shows a little top.. I was woken by my dear foster kitty at 5:35 and temped 36,4 and then woke up again at 8 and temped at 8:15 for 36,8...
 



Attached Files:







b_P9Uxj6.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## 2much

Just giving an update!
CD12 u/s showed four follies- 22mm, 19mm, 18mm, 16mm. So that makes three good mature ones. Going to trigger tonight and DTD Thurs night when hubby gets back in town. Hoping we don't miss the window and one or two sticks!


----------



## Bonnie11

2much said:


> Just giving an update!
> CD12 u/s showed four follies- 22mm, 19mm, 18mm, 16mm. So that makes three good mature ones. Going to trigger tonight and DTD Thurs night when hubby gets back in town. Hoping we don't miss the window and one or two sticks!

 2 much fab news! fingers crossed for you. What trigger are you taking? may hit you up for some advice next month if this one doesnt work for us

Nita, have you tried preseed? might be a good idea

Norelisa your hubby will be exhausted by the time your cycle finishes! haha good luck xx


----------



## 2much

Bonnie11 said:


> 2much said:
> 
> 
> Just giving an update!
> CD12 u/s showed four follies- 22mm, 19mm, 18mm, 16mm. So that makes three good mature ones. Going to trigger tonight and DTD Thurs night when hubby gets back in town. Hoping we don't miss the window and one or two sticks!
> 
> 2 much fab news! fingers crossed for you. What trigger are you taking? may hit you up for some advice next month if this one doesnt work for us
> 
> Nita, have you tried preseed? might be a good idea
> 
> Norelisa your hubby will be exhausted by the time your cycle finishes! haha good luck xxClick to expand...

Hi Bonnie- thank you! My trigger is Ovidrel. I did Clomid CD3-7, been feeling crampy this whole time. The nurse mentioned stabbing pains after the trigger is normal. Yuck, I hope it isn't too miserable, who wants to DTD with that? Also have preseed. I really hope this works!! It hasn't been a fun month lol.


----------



## Weebles

The worst side effect for me with the trigger was the bloating that followed.. No stabby feelings for me but I've been extra weepy and moody this cycle, I'm assuming from the hcg. Are you administering it yourself? I brought mine to the office and had a nurse do it because I was scared but it was seriously not a big deal and I know I could do it myself now.


----------



## 2much

Weebles said:


> The worst side effect for me with the trigger was the bloating that followed.. No stabby feelings for me but I've been extra weepy and moody this cycle, I'm assuming from the hcg. Are you administering it yourself? I brought mine to the office and had a nurse do it because I was scared but it was seriously not a big deal and I know I could do it myself now.

Yes, I have to administer it myself after 10pm tonight. I'm a little bummed it's so late in the evening so I can't recruit a friend to do it for me, lol. I'm glad to read you think it will be easy to do it myself! I'm a little worried about it.


----------



## Weebles

It didn't hurt at all and I'm a total wuss. I hope there's not a next time until ttc #3 but if there is I'd lay down to do it, just because I think that'd be a little easier than standing. There's a video somewhere on YouTube if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Ask4joy

2much - that's great! Multiples may be in your future! ;)

Weebles - sorry to hear about the bfn, but there's still time yet! 

I had a wondfo bfn today at 8-9dpo. Temp was higher than its ever been before and I felt mildly nauseous. Lower back is aching on one side. This is also the first time in years that my breasts don't hurt post O?! Hard to know if it's just the clomid changing things or something better!


----------



## 2much

Weebles said:


> It didn't hurt at all and I'm a total wuss. I hope there's not a next time until ttc #3 but if there is I'd lay down to do it, just because I think that'd be a little easier than standing. There's a video somewhere on YouTube if you haven't seen it yet.

Actually I haven't watched the video- that's a good idea to search it on youtube! Thank you for bringing that up.



Ask4joy said:


> 2much - that's great! Multiples may be in your future! ;)
> 
> Weebles - sorry to hear about the bfn, but there's still time yet!
> 
> I had a wondfo bfn today at 8-9dpo. Temp was higher than its ever been before and I felt mildly nauseous. Lower back is aching on one side. This is also the first time in years that my breasts don't hurt post O?! Hard to know if it's just the clomid changing things or something better!

Haha I think I would be good with two...more than that is too risky/scary!

Ask4joy the Wondfos are cheapies so don't feel too bad about the bfn... it's not over until AF shows!! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## fluffpackmama

Nita I typically lie down while they're taking blood and look the other way. If you let the nurse know they can really make it a more comfortable experience. Today I was just trying to envision myself poking my tummy with the fertility drugs I'll have to use next month. I think it makes it much easier to fathom when focusing on the fact that it leads to babies! Lol that's what I do anyway. :happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Definitely, 2much. The odds of higher order multiples are very slim, even on clomid! FX you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Imogenmommy

Just to update on my light cycle...yeah that ended abruptly and now it's incredibly heavy. I'm thinking the reason it was so light for so long may have been the clomid sort of working, 'maybe trying to extend my cycle out. Anyway it was painful,and I made a mess because I thought I was done :(, but I'm sort of relieved because I was worried maybe my lining was thinning.


----------



## Norelisa

Not positive so far today (test taken at 10:30 am.. But still very colour full, no? I think my egg don't want to drop.. And it's getting older and older and I'll have to wait one more month to try.. Well. We have to wait, haha, I guess my husband is also part of the project ;)
 



Attached Files:







_20161019_105510.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nita2806

fluffpackmama said:


> Nita I typically lie down while they're taking blood and look the other way. If you let the nurse know they can really make it a more comfortable experience. Today I was just trying to envision myself poking my tummy with the fertility drugs I'll have to use next month. I think it makes it much easier to fathom when focusing on the fact that it leads to babies! Lol that's what I do anyway. :happydance:

DH thinks its very funny that I am so scared, but I convinced him to go with so I don't have to do it alone. All these years I have avoided needles and finally I have no choice, and I am keeping my eyes on the prize...if this brings me a baby I will gladly face my fear. But at this moement I am so very scared :nope:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Not positive so far today (test taken at 10:30 am.. But still very colour full, no? I think my egg don't want to drop.. And it's getting older and older and I'll have to wait one more month to try.. Well. We have to wait, haha, I guess my husband is also part of the project ;)

Thats the same result I got 2 days ago before it fainted yesterday :wacko: although thats the most colourful result I got this whole cycle. No More OPK for me for this cycle. Will see how long it lasts lol. I am also hoping next month is more succesful for me :dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Last day of provera tomorrow for me! Excited for AF to come and start a new cycle! 

Any of you ladies gone from 50mg to 100mg and noticed an increase in side effects? I was fine on 50mg, a few hot flushes but nothing major.


----------



## 2much

Nita2806 said:


> fluffpackmama said:
> 
> 
> Nita I typically lie down while they're taking blood and look the other way. If you let the nurse know they can really make it a more comfortable experience. Today I was just trying to envision myself poking my tummy with the fertility drugs I'll have to use next month. I think it makes it much easier to fathom when focusing on the fact that it leads to babies! Lol that's what I do anyway. :happydance:
> 
> DH thinks its very funny that I am so scared, but I convinced him to go with so I don't have to do it alone. All these years I have avoided needles and finally I have no choice, and I am keeping my eyes on the prize...if this brings me a baby I will gladly face my fear. But at this moement I am so very scared :nope:Click to expand...

I'm the same way. I did it myself yesterday though! I KNOW you can! It really wasn't bad, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

2much said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluffpackmama said:
> 
> 
> Nita I typically lie down while they're taking blood and look the other way. If you let the nurse know they can really make it a more comfortable experience. Today I was just trying to envision myself poking my tummy with the fertility drugs I'll have to use next month. I think it makes it much easier to fathom when focusing on the fact that it leads to babies! Lol that's what I do anyway. :happydance:
> 
> DH thinks its very funny that I am so scared, but I convinced him to go with so I don't have to do it alone. All these years I have avoided needles and finally I have no choice, and I am keeping my eyes on the prize...if this brings me a baby I will gladly face my fear. But at this moement I am so very scared :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same way. I did it myself yesterday though! I KNOW you can! It really wasn't bad, I promise. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, I really needed to hear that.. I feel a bit better now about it. :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie11

Well Ive officially entered the TWW. O'd 2 days ago and BD every other day for 6 days over the O. Now all we can do is wait!! 2 much think we will be doing the TWW together! Urghhh I wish someone would invent a pregnancy test that worked from the day of conception :haha:


----------



## Norelisa

Bonnie11 said:


> Well Ive officially entered the TWW. O'd 2 days ago and BD every other day for 6 days over the O. Now all we can do is wait!! 2 much think we will be doing the TWW together! Urghhh I wish someone would invent a pregnancy test that worked from the day of conception :haha:

I'm sooo hoping that I can join in the 2ww soon too... Crossing fingers for a temp rise before the weekend...


----------



## 2much

Bonnie11- Wow, we will be in this together! I'm excited for us both. I'm jealous of your BD schedule...with my hubby being out of town, I'm on edge! Ugh!

Norelisa- Join on in! :)


----------



## Weebles

Sarah, I don't normally wish AF on anyone but I'm glad your dr is willing to make adjustments for you as needed and I hope this next cycle brings your your BFP!

Good luck to those in the tww!

AF is due tomorrow, I sure hope she stays away! Testing on Friday, I don't know how I'm managing to hold off but I am.


----------



## Bonnie11

Weebles said:


> Sarah, I don't normally wish AF on anyone but I'm glad your dr is willing to make adjustments for you as needed and I hope this next cycle brings your your BFP!
> 
> Good luck to those in the tww!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, I sure hope she stays away! Testing on Friday, I don't know how I'm managing to hold off but I am.

I dont know how you're holding off either!! I test obsessively :haha:


----------



## sarah2211

Weebles, I'm actually really looking forward to AF haha. I can't wait for her to arrive. I thought she had this morning but hadn't and I was disappointed haha. 

My nurse emailed to say she'd be in touch to talk about the following cycle if I don't respond to 100mg. So I'm guessing that means changing something? DH is in the army and may be deployed in December/January-April so maybe IUI with frozen swimmers plus Clomid or Femara? I'm just hoping!


----------



## Norelisa

2much said:


> Bonnie11- Wow, we will be in this together! I'm excited for us both. I'm jealous of your BD schedule...with my hubby being out of town, I'm on edge! Ugh!
> 
> Norelisa- Join on in! :)

I count on it, though my FF chart is a bit messed up... 

Question: My kitty woke me up this morning at 04:45, I temped 36,7. I was up for a bit but slept a little bit, like an hour from 7-8, then I temped again at 37,2. When I put in the 37,2 I got an indication that I ovulated on CD18 (Oct 15th).. If this is the case then bad news, that was when hubby was away.. BUUUUT, I then changed my OPK-s to keep ONLY the absolut darkest one (on CD21, Oct 18th) and now I don't have an ovulation detected at all... I don't get it?!

See attached "new" chart..
 



Attached Files:







b_oNw4eN.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Norelisa

Norelisa said:


> 2much said:
> 
> 
> Bonnie11- Wow, we will be in this together! I'm excited for us both. I'm jealous of your BD schedule...with my hubby being out of town, I'm on edge! Ugh!
> 
> Norelisa- Join on in! :)
> 
> I count on it, though my FF chart is a bit messed up...
> 
> Question: My kitty woke me up this morning at 04:45, I temped 36,7. I was up for a bit but slept a little bit, like an hour from 7-8, then I temped again at 37,2. When I put in the 37,2 I got an indication that I ovulated on CD18 (Oct 15th).. If this is the case then bad news, that was when hubby was away.. BUUUUT, I then changed my OPK-s to keep ONLY the absolut darkest one (on CD21, Oct 18th) and now I don't have an ovulation detected at all... I don't get it?!
> 
> See attached "new" chart..Click to expand...

So I have three potential versions of my chart. Which one is correct? 

Change 1: keeping positive OPKs give an ovulation date.. should I mark them all as negative or keep them as positives? (It was confirmed as positive by the manufacturer of the test strips...)

Change 2: Using temp from waking up at 4:45 or 07:50 makes a big difference too! Which one to choose?!
 



Attached Files:







b_8XCxKZ.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 2









b_AULON7.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Weebles

I would use the first temp you took and keep in the opk's. And keep BD.


----------



## Norelisa

Weebles said:


> I would use the first temp you took and keep in the opk's. And keep BD.

Haha, if I am lucky I'll get a real temp rise tomorrow.. My OPK was negative today, just a very, very faint line.. Not sure I'll get my husband to BD unless I get another + OPK.. haha (he kinda accepts his faith when it is positive..:blush:) 

I guess for next cycle I will do a test to check if my tubes are blocked, just to rule it out, and maybe do an IUI,it shouldn't be this stressful to make a baby, right?!


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Weebles said:
> 
> 
> I would use the first temp you took and keep in the opk's. And keep BD.
> 
> Haha, if I am lucky I'll get a real temp rise tomorrow.. My OPK was negative today, just a very, very faint line.. Not sure I'll get my husband to BD unless I get another + OPK.. haha (he kinda accepts his faith when it is positive..:blush:)
> 
> I guess for next cycle I will do a test to check if my tubes are blocked, just to rule it out, and maybe do an IUI,it shouldn't be this stressful to make a baby, right?!Click to expand...

Morning Norelisa. Sounds like things are a bit rocky your side with the positive and negative test, etc. I agree with your last sentence - should not be this stressful to make a baby right? :wacko: I have done an OPK in the last 48 hours - didnt thought I would be able to, and tomorow is that dreaded blood test :dohh: I think best would be to keep on BD and hope for the best :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rawan

Hi everyone,
I've been away for awhile...feeling kind of down from last cycle bfn again...also just had a bad day today and argued with dh....makes everything worse...
For next cycle, my clinic told me they will try letrozole, since it won't thin the uterine lining, anyone try this before? Thanks!
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Rawan

Good luck Sarah! Hope 100mg will work for you!
Weebles-hope AF doesn't come and you get your bfp!
Baby dust to everyone!


sarah2211 said:


> Last day of provera tomorrow for me! Excited for AF to come and start a new cycle!
> 
> Any of you ladies gone from 50mg to 100mg and noticed an increase in side effects? I was fine on 50mg, a few hot flushes but nothing major.


----------



## Nita2806

So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(

I am also having some abdominal cramps :o


----------



## 2much

Nita2806 said:


> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o

Oh Nita, I hope you can catch it! My hubby is out of town while I am, hoping to catch it on the late end... ugh, the stress! LOL. Good luck girl!


----------



## Nita2806

2much said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o
> 
> Oh Nita, I hope you can catch it! My hubby is out of town while I am, hoping to catch it on the late end... ugh, the stress! LOL. Good luck girl!Click to expand...

Thanks, my symptons dissapeared already so I'm thinking if I did O I missed it. It's so stressful :nope: Hope your hubby gets back in time to catch that egg... lots and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o

The very first time I had positive opk (in June) my husband got ill as well, two weeks at the hospital with typhus.. So no bd then.. :nope:




I think I'll have to check if I have pcos or something.. I did another two opks today. One was barely visible in the morning and quite dark in the afternoon... Sigh.. 

Buuut, I guess if the temp is high tomorrow too then I have o-ed.. If not.. Hmm..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o
> 
> The very first time I had positive opk (in June) my husband got ill as well, two weeks at the hospital with typhus.. So no bd then.. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to check if I have pcos or something.. I did another two opks today. One was barely visible in the morning and quite dark in the afternoon... Sigh..
> 
> Buuut, I guess if the temp is high tomorrow too then I have o-ed.. If not.. Hmm..Click to expand...

I have heard that the best time to use the OPK is at 2 PM but any time in the afternoon till 8Pm is fine. Dont really know why not in the morning though, but maybe you should try testing at 2pm every day and see what happend? I dont temp and dont think i would so dont know that works.


----------



## BelleNuit

I have been following this thread silently (as not on clomid) because I know there are people here with unexplained who are on clomid and I want to see your outcomes!

I have my follow-up appointment with my RE today to go over all of our test results and get a "big picture" look at everything. I wouldn't be surprised if they offered clomid but I'm hesitant to take it because I've read that clomid doesn't increase pregnancy rates above expectant management for unexplained infertility, and then you are exposed to all the risks associated with clomid, which makes me nervous. Not sure what to do! I'll probably just continue to follow this thread silently lol


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - sounds like we are all anxiously waiting...in the tww or waiting to O! I'm 10-11dpo and bfn. I do think clomid gave me a stronger O bc temps have never looked so good, so either way it's a good thing!


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o
> 
> The very first time I had positive opk (in June) my husband got ill as well, two weeks at the hospital with typhus.. So no bd then.. :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to check if I have pcos or something.. I did another two opks today. One was barely visible in the morning and quite dark in the afternoon... Sigh..
> 
> Buuut, I guess if the temp is high tomorrow too then I have o-ed.. If not.. Hmm..Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard that the best time to use the OPK is at 2 PM but any time in the afternoon till 8Pm is fine. Dont really know why not in the morning though, but maybe you should try testing at 2pm every day and see what happend? I dont temp and dont think i would so dont know that works.Click to expand...

I usually do twice, around 11;30 and around 5 pm.. :shrug: I think the reason for not testing in the morning is the concentration of LH is lower then, it only surges in the afternoon. Why it is like that, I have no idea.. haha:)

Temping is to confirm o-ing.. Once it goes up for three consecutive days (up 0,2-0,5 degrees from base temperatur) it means you have ovulated.. My problem is the consistency, my foster kitty wakes me up every now and then, but you are supposed to temp same time every day if possible.. And you should do it the moment you wake up, and ideally after at least 3 h uninterrupted sleep.. haha:dohh: I don't even have one of those fancy thermometers with 2 digits :-$


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - sounds like we are all anxiously waiting...in the tww or waiting to O! I'm 10-11dpo and bfn. I do think clomid gave me a stronger O bc temps have never looked so good, so either way it's a good thing!

Crossing fingers for a 2017 baby for all of us.. :)

10-11 days might still be false negative, so fingers extra crossed:)


----------



## 2much

Nita2806 said:


> 2much said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> So confused - after having no positive OPK I see today the EWCM and its major stretchy - not much but some (assuming I am still dry due to the Fertomid) I am scared I am Oíng and we are missing that egg, last 2 days no BD because DH have been very sick and still is :(
> 
> I am also having some abdominal cramps :o
> 
> Oh Nita, I hope you can catch it! My hubby is out of town while I am, hoping to catch it on the late end... ugh, the stress! LOL. Good luck girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, my symptons dissapeared already so I'm thinking if I did O I missed it. It's so stressful :nope: Hope your hubby gets back in time to catch that egg... lots and lots of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Shoot, I'm sorry. Having a sick hubby is no fun for DTD! It is really stressful. Thank you...I'm having HORRIBLE cramps right now so I'm hoping we did not miss the window!


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - keep us posted!


----------



## BelleNuit

The RE pretty much confirmed that we have unexplained infertility. Said our options were essentially stimulated IUI and IVF. However, she said if we wanted to we could try on our own for a couple more cycles. She prescribed femara for 3 cycles. It doesn't have the same side effects as clomid (doesn't thin lining, doesn't effect cm) so I think it might be a good option for me as my lining is on the thin side. However, looking at the research I know that for unexplained that femara and clomid essentially give you the same odds as just trying on your own. I'll give it a shot because its something new that we can try. I'm not ready to pursue IUI or IVF afterwards though. That's tough to swallow especially after being told you are both in perfect reproductive health. 

I think we'll try until we hit the 2 year mark and then we'll look at IUI and IVF. Honestly, from all I've read expectant management for unexplained offers just as good results as treatment. I took a probability of conception test (takes into account various factors) and it gave us a 45% chance of conception in the next year without any treatment. Those are decent odds. 

Still sucked being told point blank that you're infertile and there is no reason why


----------



## Weebles

Belle, I replied to your earlier post in the October thread but I think it got lost in all the announcements. But first.. You are not infertile, they just can't tell you why you haven't conceived yet. And that doesn't mean there isn't a reason, it means they don't know what it is. Science has only gone so far with testing. It means that fertility meds might do the trick and they might not. IUI or IVF might be a road you travel. Or you might just have to be patient and keep trying. Being told that they cannot explain your infertility is different that being told you are infertile. You are not infertile and it is far to soon to begin to believe that you might be because you are not. Now about the research on this.. The studies indicating that clomid gives your same odds as trying on your own when it comes to unexplained infertility, how can the groups be balanced if they don't know the reason behind it? What if someone in the group who just tried on their own would have conceived if they didn't get the placebo? And there are just so many variables when it comes to people's intimate lives that cannot possibly be accounted for. What if someone in the clomid group didn't BD as regularly as they said they did.. I'm not trying to change your mind, I'm really not. I think it's important that you do what is right for you and if something in your gut is telling you that it would be best to try on your own I think that's exactly what you need to do. I know it's not easy not having an answer but there is still hope.


----------



## Nita2806

Morning Ladies. So I can't believe how the time goes by, CD24 and in a few hours I have to go do some bloodtests (still stressing about it lol) Still not even sure if I O'd.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks weebles. I really need to snap out of my negative mindset. I've been moapy all day. Tomorrow will be a better day. 

You're right, there are so many variables with unexplained that it doesn't make sense to lump them all into one group. I'll give the femara a try next cycle and just hope for the best.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Morning Ladies. So I can't believe how the time goes by, CD24 and in a few hours I have to go do some bloodtests (still stressing about it lol) Still not even sure if I O'd.

I'm CD24 too:D I hope the blood results are ok? :)


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks weebles. I really need to snap out of my negative mindset. I've been moapy all day. Tomorrow will be a better day.
> 
> You're right, there are so many variables with unexplained that it doesn't make sense to lump them all into one group. I'll give the femara a try next cycle and just hope for the best.

It's easy to fall into that rut. We're here for you whatever you decide. :flower:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks 2much, its nice to know that there are others around who get it!


----------



## Babydust28

Hi ladies,

Just an update,
I went for my follicle tracking scan, the nurse was very happy with what she found.

I am on my first cycle of clomid days 2-6, currently CD12.

9mm lining
Left side i had one follicle was 27mm the next size on that same side was 13mm
Then on the right my dominant one was 12.5mm
I had lots of others just they were the biggest one.

She thinks O will be this weekend.
Does 27mm seem too big??

I have my blood test booked for 31st October to see whether I ovulated. 
She said hopefully I just ovulate by myself and there will be no need to trigger and basically I'm off to a fab start. So I'm feeling really positive. Xx


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just an update,
> I went for my follicle tracking scan, the nurse was very happy with what she found.
> 
> I am on my first cycle of clomid days 2-6, currently CD12.
> 
> 9mm lining
> Left side i had one follicle was 27mm the next size on that same side was 13mm
> Then on the right my dominant one was 12.5mm
> I had lots of others just they were the biggest one.
> 
> She thinks O will be this weekend.
> Does 27mm seem too big??
> 
> I have my blood test booked for 31st October to see whether I ovulated.
> She said hopefully I just ovulate by myself and there will be no need to trigger and basically I'm off to a fab start. So I'm feeling really positive. Xx

That's great :hugs: it will be interesting to follow your temp chart to see if it shows ovulation or not :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies. So I can't believe how the time goes by, CD24 and in a few hours I have to go do some bloodtests (still stressing about it lol) Still not even sure if I O'd.
> 
> I'm CD24 too:D I hope the blood results are ok? :)Click to expand...

I am so happy the blood tests are done, i was so scared, but the nurse really did her best to calm me and make it easy when i told her i was scared :) they said the lab should be done with the tests tomorow and i should hear from my OB in the next week or so. Stressing about the results though. Hope all is still well with you?


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - Unexplained is so hard...it's hard not to feel powerless. But I don't like the word infertility. We are fertile, we just have yet to conceive. I'm feeling pretty low today, myself. Probably means AF will show in the next day or two. Bfn after bfn. DH keeps telling me that if I think positive it will happen which only makes me more upset.


----------



## Ask4joy

Weebles! Was just looking at your chart! Did you get your bfp?!?!?


----------



## Weebles

I did! I'm feeling more cautious about it now because after my blood work I was told my hcg level is only 15. A very early pregnancy but it might be a chemical, I'm to go back in after a week. I mean, she didn't say that but she was careful not to sound excited and she used the words "very very low". I'm hoping it's just very very early! I'll poas on Sunday and see if the line gets darker.


----------



## BelleNuit

Weebles I'm honestly so nervous for you!

Ask that's exactly how I feel, powerless. TTC is such a crap shoot!


----------



## sarah2211

Weebles are they testing your levels again in 24 hours time? 

Ask, I've asked my DH to stop trying to 'fix it' and stop telling me that I need to be positive. Every time I moan about it he just tells me that he knows, he hears me and that it's sh*t. He pretty much says that every single time. I find it so much easier to hear than him telling me to stop being so miserable about it.

AFM, no AF yet... I finished Provera on Thursday and it's Saturday afternoon now.. Hurry up!


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Weebles are they testing your levels again in 24 hours time?
> 
> Ask, I've asked my DH to stop trying to 'fix it' and stop telling me that I need to be positive. Every time I moan about it he just tells me that he knows, he hears me and that it's sh*t. He pretty much says that every single time. I find it so much easier to hear than him telling me to stop being so miserable about it.
> 
> AFM, no AF yet... I finished Provera on Thursday and it's Saturday afternoon now.. Hurry up!

Hi Sarah, im on my first cycle of clomid as well CD25 and im pretty sure I did O as well, did my blood test yesterday and now waiting for the results.I too was on provera and for me AF only showed on day 6 after the pill. I hope AF show soon so you can start your next cycle of Clomid.


----------



## sarah2211

Hi Nita, fingers crossed you ovulated! Do you ovulate on you own? Hopefully you'll get the results soon. 

I took Provera before my last cycle and AF came 24 hours after I finished my last pill. I'm now 48 hours post my last pill. I didn't ovulate on my first cycle of Clomid and if I don't ovulate this cycle then we will be moving on to something else. Hopefully just femara and maybe with IUI. 

My DH is in the army and this may be our last or second to last cycle before he will probably be deployed for a few months. Then he's likely to be away for some of 2017. We have talked and we would probably consider doing IUI with frozen sperm while he's away. It's scary and a strange thought that I could get pregnant while he's on the other side of the world! I just want to get pregnant now so we don't have to go through all that!


----------



## Weebles

Belle, I'm nervous too! I honestly don't feel like I'm out of the tww yet but I have another FRER and a less sensitive digi waiting for me.

Sarah, they said to come back next week.. I'm not sure if they meant to wait a whole week or just until Monday since they won't be in the office over the weekend.


----------



## Weebles

Ask and Sarah.. The comments that made me feel the most down were the ones telling me to "think positive". I know they meant well but it made me feel worse, like it was my fault because I wasn't "positive" enough. I had a friend tell me my negative attitude was chasing it away.. Ugh. People just don't get it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Haha weebles, those comments are pretty much in line with "you're trying too hard... just stop trying and it'll happen" OR "the harder you try the less likely it'll happen" OR "it'll happen when you're ready" "If its God's will it'll happen" "You could always JUST adopt" *face palm*

I hate people sometimes


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Hi Nita, fingers crossed you ovulated! Do you ovulate on you own? Hopefully you'll get the results soon.
> 
> I took Provera before my last cycle and AF came 24 hours after I finished my last pill. I'm now 48 hours post my last pill. I didn't ovulate on my first cycle of Clomid and if I don't ovulate this cycle then we will be moving on to something else. Hopefully just femara and maybe with IUI.
> 
> My DH is in the army and this may be our last or second to last cycle before he will probably be deployed for a few months. Then he's likely to be away for some of 2017. We have talked and we would probably consider doing IUI with frozen sperm while he's away. It's scary and a strange thought that I could get pregnant while he's on the other side of the world! I just want to get pregnant now so we don't have to go through all that!

Hi Sarah, seems i made a mistake in my previous post, i meant to say I am sure I did not O. I used to have 32 day cycles so im sure I did O on my own, then I went on BC for just under a year and stopped in February, simce then my cycles were wack, anything from 14 -50 day cycles. My Gynae said sje is sure I do O on my own just very late, i have never used OPKs or temped so not sure, just know I am not getting pregnant. 

I will keep fingers crossed that you O before your DH go away :hugs: and that you can fall pregnant soon XXX :dust:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping that number keeps rising for you, Weebles. FX!

Belle - those are the same people who got pregnant the first month they tried. What do they know?!

I just started spotting/bleeding this eve after dtd - ugh. Feeling pretty gutted. Was hoping clomid might extend my luteal phase but today is 11-12dpo (I think I actually O'd the day before FF gave me crosshairs but had to discard the temp).

I'm not going to be able to go to a day 3 ultrasound on Monday, so not sure what they will do.


----------



## sarah2211

*Weebles*, I'd keep testing at home. When I got my BFP it started off strong but then faded so I knew it was all over before I actually lost the pregnancy. But you'll be able to watch and see how they get darker because I've got all my hopes on this being a sticky one for you! 

People really don't get it and I mostly don't blame them. I wouldn't have understood until I went through it. I mostly try to remember that people usually mean the best when they make those comments, they want to fix things and don't want you to suffer. They don't intend for their comments to hurt.

I went to the doctor on Friday because I hurt my ankle 8 months ago and it's still not better. I mentioned to the doctor about not Oing on Clomid and she said "oh well, if you don't get pregnant this year, there's always next year and the year after that"... I thought that was pretty insensitive. 

*Nita*, that makes more sense. Why don't you think you O'd? It can be hard to know without temping or doing OPKs. I got an almost positive OPK on CD 17 and still didn't O. That's quite a variation in cycle length. Hopefully Clomid will do the trick. 

*Ask*, your chart looks so promising, triphasic and everything. Don't give up hope, you can get spotting as an early pregnancy symptom. Have you tested?


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah, I only started doing OPK in the last month while on Clomid, but never before so not sure if I did O on my own in the past, however while using the OPK in the last month I did not get a positive result once. The line got darker but not dark enough though for a positive and then i only got very faint to no lines. I havent done another OPK in the last few days or so as they are very expensive to get in south africa, hubby and i decided to keep on BD every 2-3 days and wait for the results on my bloodtest.


----------



## sarah2211

If you have PCOS, OPKs aren't really that useful. I'm not sure if that's what you've been diagnosed with or not, but it's possible if you're got crazy cycles. OPKs don't confirm if you've O'd either, you can gear up to release an egg and never actually release one but the OPK will still be positive. If they're expensive, you might not want to bother. Have you thought about temping?

If you're BDing that often you'll have the best odds at catch an egg if you release one. Hopefully your doctor gets back to you soon.

I'm having some cramping so hopefully AF isn't far away.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> If you have PCOS, OPKs aren't really that useful. I'm not sure if that's what you've been diagnosed with or not, but it's possible if you're got crazy cycles. OPKs don't confirm if you've O'd either, you can gear up to release an egg and never actually release one but the OPK will still be positive. If they're expensive, you might not want to bother. Have you thought about temping?
> 
> If you're BDing that often you'll have the best odds at catch an egg if you release one. Hopefully your doctor gets back to you soon.
> 
> I'm having some cramping so hopefully AF isn't far away.

I have not been diagnosed with anything yet, so i dont really know if aomething is wrong, the Gynae could not physically find anything wrong with me. I might consider temping next month all depends on what my Gynae say about my test results.


----------



## sarah2211

That must be frustrating. I'm really sorry, sometimes it's easier when you have an answer for what is going on. How long have you been trying for? Did your doctor do a progesterone blood test before you started Clomid? Usually it's done on CD 21 to see if you've ovulated. It's the same blood test you would have had just the other day. 

I'm coming down with a cold :( blah.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> That must be frustrating. I'm really sorry, sometimes it's easier when you have an answer for what is going on. How long have you been trying for? Did your doctor do a progesterone blood test before you started Clomid? Usually it's done on CD 21 to see if you've ovulated. It's the same blood test you would have had just the other day.
> 
> I'm coming down with a cold :( blah.

We have been trying since march, i had 2 normal 32 cycles and 4 very irregular cycles then i consulted my Gynae about a month ago, at that stage I was on CD43 and i was given provera. She then suggested that I do O just late and I should go on Clomid for a month, which was now October and then yesterday I had the day21 test.

Goodluck with your cold :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I was thinking the same about my chart but I've gotten bfns every day since 8dpo. Looks like temps are on their way down. :cry:

Nita - what an insensitive thing for your doctor to say! My doc wants me to get pregnant ASAP! But I'm 34. Either way, if you want to get pregnant now they should do everything they can to help you.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> Sarah - I was thinking the same about my chart but I've gotten bfns every day since 8dpo. Looks like temps are on their way down. :cry:
> 
> Nita - what an insensitive thing for your doctor to say! My doc wants me to get pregnant ASAP! But I'm 34. Either way, if you want to get pregnant now they should do everything they can to help you.

Well my Doc did say that she also wants me to get pregnant ASAP thus immediately given me the Clomid. I think I took too long to make an appointment with her... I kept hoping it will happen. I am only 24 and DH 26 so we have got some time (although we dont want to wait hee hee).


----------



## Ask4joy

That's good, Nita. You're a spring chick! ;) But I know what you mean...when you are ready to start your family, you want to start now! I've wanted to have a family since your age but made a few wrong turns with the wrong partners. Found my Prince Charming finally! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Well time is on your side Nita, I'm sure you won't have much longer to wait! Sometimes things can all be working perfectly and it still doesn't work out! That's the case with me anyway. We still have another cycle to go before we hit the 1 year mark. I'm hoping we will be able to squeak it in and be one of the 85% who conceive in the first year. Such a high number... Never in a million years did I think I would be one of the 15% who didn't.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> That's good, Nita. You're a spring chick! ;) But I know what you mean...when you are ready to start your family, you want to start now! I've wanted to have a family since your age but made a few wrong turns with the wrong partners. Found my Prince Charming finally! :)

I am lucky to have found my prince charming very early :) to me it feels like i waited so long, i come from a family where everyone started having families at the age of 18 :D we just bought a big house and we are ready to fill them with babies (heehee) i am hoping another round of clomid will do the trick.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I'd definitely ask them to do a full check up of what might be going on. If you can, get your DH to do a SA just to rule anything out there too. It definitely would be worth while knowing what the problem is so they can try to fix it. I've read that thyroid problems and Celiac Disease ( and many other things) can cause irregular cycles. As far as I know, Clomid isn't going to 'fix' those problems and there are other things that will. You are still young, but that doesn't help because we all wanted to be pregnant as soon as we started trying. 

Ask, I'm sorry, it does look like your temps are dropping and AF might be here soon. Dumb :(. Will your plan change for next cycle?


----------



## Weebles

I hope af stays away for you Ask. It's hard when you see your temps start to nosedive. Honestly it's why I haven't recorded temps for the past two days. 

Belle, I so hope you get your bfp asap. 

Sarah, hope you get af soon so you can get going again

Nita, my obgyn would not treat me until my hubby did a SA.. I was putting it off longer than I should have but I agree with Sarah.


----------



## 2much

Ugh I'm so frustrated. I caught the flu. :( Worried about my luck this cycle now.


----------



## Ask4joy

Not sure if they'll bump the clomid dosage next cycle or keep it the same as I did ovulate. The spotting has pretty much stopped today. It was only after DH and I dtd last night but considering the negative hpts and temps dropping, I'm expecting AF tomorrow. Blah. 

We are doing some reorganizing and I was looking through a box of my step sons' baby clothes that I saved for our future babies and started to cry as I snapped the tiny buttons and folded miniature socks. I feel so very ready to be a momma.

Sorry you have the flu, 2much! Get well soon!!!


----------



## sarah2211

2 much, I really hope the flu doesn't ruin your chances :( rest up and drink lots of water. I'm in bed coughing, sneezing and all blocked up but thankfully I'm not in my fertile week. 

Weebles, have you taking your temp and just not recording it or not temping at all? Have you done anymore tests?


----------



## Weebles

I have been but it's gone down some so I didn't record. :/ I'm trying to stay positive, it was at an earlier time than usual as I worked the early shift today. I'm testing again tomorrow so hopefully things are darker. Everything I've been reading though 15 hcg IS really really low. Hopefully just a late implanter.


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah I'd disregard the temps too. I've read you're not meant to continue temping after you get a BFP. Based on your chart, you might have implanted at 9 DPO, which is a little late. Try and be positive and know that there's nothing you can do to change whats going to happen. Enjoy that you're pregnant and know that we are all keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Weebles

Thanks Sarah, and I really really hope you're right and I'm glad you said that. i hope you ladies under the weather start feeling better.


----------



## sarah2211

No worries. If definitely ring up on Monday and ask if they can repeat the test for you. You'll know by then if the number is rising or if it's not going to be your time this month :(. 

Still no AF. What is she even up to?? The one time you need her and she doesn't show up!


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> No worries. If definitely ring up on Monday and ask if they can repeat the test for you. You'll know by then if the number is rising or if it's not going to be your time this month :(.
> 
> Still no AF. What is she even up to?? The one time you need her and she doesn't show up!

How many days have it been after your last pill of provera? I hope she show up soon, she usually does when you least expect it.


----------



## Ask4joy

AF showed this morning, right on schedule. Clomid did not extend my consistent 12 day luteal phase this cycle, although I think 12 is within the "normal" range. From what I've read, below 10 is a luteal phase defect, so I don't think that's what's tripping us up. DH is calling to schedule his SA tomorrow. We decided to wait and see what happened this past cycle before shelling out $200. I think my doctor will have me do another round of clomid before doing an hsg. Because I had a chemical in June she thinks at least one of my tubes must be clear. I'm going to ask about it again. 

Weebles - it's a good sign that you haven't had any bleeding! I'm surprised 15 is considered that low when you had your blood drawn the same day as your faint positive on an FRER. I'm hoping it was just early detection! 

Hope AF shows soon, Sarah, so you can get the show on the road!


----------



## Weebles

Ask, I'm so sorry AF got you. 12 days is well within the normal range so I'd be happy not to have to wait any longer. My dr was bugging me to stop putting off hubby's SA because they would not try a medicated cycle without it. I do understand not needing the HSG but I'm the type that would push for it too just because of that fertility boost afterwards. 

They considered 15 low because of how many dpo I was at the time. There are so many posts online of women worrying about 60 at 14 dpo and 15 was one of the lowest I came across. I took another test this morning and my line is definitely darker so I'm still worried but less so. I think I just have a late implanter. I'm really looking forward to and a little nervous about my second round of blood work which will be much more informative.


----------



## 2much

sarah2211 said:


> 2 much, I really hope the flu doesn't ruin your chances :( rest up and drink lots of water. I'm in bed coughing, sneezing and all blocked up but thankfully I'm not in my fertile week.
> 
> Weebles, have you taking your temp and just not recording it or not temping at all? Have you done anymore tests?

Thanks Sarah. I've had some really violent vomiting/heaving, which was so very painful on my abdomen. I really feel like it ruined my chances for implantation. :( :cry:


----------



## 2much

Ask4joy said:


> AF showed this morning, right on schedule. Clomid did not extend my consistent 12 day luteal phase this cycle, although I think 12 is within the "normal" range. From what I've read, below 10 is a luteal phase defect, so I don't think that's what's tripping us up. DH is calling to schedule his SA tomorrow. We decided to wait and see what happened this past cycle before shelling out $200. I think my doctor will have me do another round of clomid before doing an hsg. Because I had a chemical in June she thinks at least one of my tubes must be clear. I'm going to ask about it again.
> 
> Weebles - it's a good sign that you haven't had any bleeding! I'm surprised 15 is considered that low when you had your blood drawn the same day as your faint positive on an FRER. I'm hoping it was just early detection!
> 
> Hope AF shows soon, Sarah, so you can get the show on the road!

Hope your hubby's SA comes back good! My HSG was not pleasant, but everyone's different. Hopefully if you get one it is a breeze. 

We had to do all of the things (SA, HSG, Saline ultrasound, bloodwork) before even starting Clomid. :( I have already shelled out so much money! I know I shouldn't complain since IVF is so expensive, but dang, I feel like just a monitored Clomid cycle makes for one heck of an expensive month.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah and 2much - hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

I am anxiously awaiting the new week to find out what the results was on my blood tests and what will be happening next. Hope the new week brings only good things for you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Posting so I can follow the thread. This is my 4th round of Clomid but no bfp yet. Hsg on Friday came back all clear so it's just a matter of being patient I guess.

GL to everyone!


----------



## BelleNuit

Aphy so glad to hear you got the "all clear" with your HSG! Hopefully its just a matter of time for you now that you are ovulating with clomid!


----------



## Nita2806

Aphy said:


> Posting so I can follow the thread. This is my 4th round of Clomid but no bfp yet. Hsg on Friday came back all clear so it's just a matter of being patient I guess.
> 
> GL to everyone!

Hi Aphy :) GL I hope you get your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, today is 5 days since my last provera. Last time AF came 36 hours after finishing. They say it can take 2 weeks to start after your last pill. I've read if it doesn't start after provera it can be related to low estrogen, which I know I have. I just want my body to cooperate for once!!

Ask, I'm sorry AF got you :( I think it would be worth getting your DH's SA done, especially with the age aspect. I think you said he's fathered children before but things can change. Hopefully it's just a matter of time. 

Weebles, that's a good sign about the second line. 

2much, that doesn't sound nice :( fingers crossed you've still got a chance! Hope you feel better soon. 

Aphy, are you ovulating on Clomid? Hopefully it's just a matter of time now!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. Yes DH has 2 boys, but his youngest was conceived 13 years ago. We are basically going around my OBGyn as she feels rather confident that his swimmers are not the issue, even considering his age, but we want to rule it out. Things CAN change. He went to an RE and got an SA order. Just gotta make the appointment. The problem is the clinic is 30 mins away and the sample has to be delivered within 45 minutes. Talk about pressure!


----------



## BelleNuit

Is there any way he could fill the cup at the clinic? That's what my DH did. They had a private room for that and was way less stressful than transporting it!


----------



## Ask4joy

I'll tell him to ask when he calls! That would be much better! Thanks, Belle.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, definitely makes sense to have a clear picture. His swimmers might be fine, but until you know for you sure it'll be niggling in the back of your mind. My DH stuck his in his pocket and drove really quickly haha. Are you staying on the same dose of Clomid etc this cycle? 

I'm trying vitamin C to bring on AF. If it doesn't help with that, hopefully it'll help with my cold.


----------



## BelleNuit

How frustrating Sarah that AF still hasn't shown! I sure hope it comes soon for you! Man TTC sure requires a lot of patience!!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Belle, CD43 today. I've almost run out of patience. I'm not sure how people deal with this for years.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Thanks Belle, CD43 today. I've almost run out of patience. I'm not sure how people deal with this for years.

Morning Sarah, keeping all fingers crossed that today is the day. Long cycles can be so frustrating.:hugs:


----------



## Aphy

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, today is 5 days since my last provera. Last time AF came 36 hours after finishing. They say it can take 2 weeks to start after your last pill. I've read if it doesn't start after provera it can be related to low estrogen, which I know I have. I just want my body to cooperate for once!!
> 
> Ask, I'm sorry AF got you :( I think it would be worth getting your DH's SA done, especially with the age aspect. I think you said he's fathered children before but things can change. Hopefully it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Weebles, that's a good sign about the second line.
> 
> 2much, that doesn't sound nice :( fingers crossed you've still got a chance! Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Aphy, are you ovulating on Clomid? Hopefully it's just a matter of time now!

Hi Sarah

Yes, Clomid 50mg got me to O. I think previous cycles DH and I didn't BD enough during fertile period but we increased that last cycle and will hopefully be able to do it consistently from now onward.

Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## 2much

Ask4joy said:


> Thanks, ladies. Yes DH has 2 boys, but his youngest was conceived 13 years ago. We are basically going around my OBGyn as she feels rather confident that his swimmers are not the issue, even considering his age, but we want to rule it out. Things CAN change. He went to an RE and got an SA order. Just gotta make the appointment. The problem is the clinic is 30 mins away and the sample has to be delivered within 45 minutes. Talk about pressure!

We had the same situation! The RE said up to an hour would be okay. He suggested tucking it in his shirt to keep it body temperature. But yeah, my RE's office has rooms for that specific task lol.


----------



## Nita2806

How long should I wait for the results of my blood tests? I am so curious, need to know if I must start another round of Provera (already on CD27) or if I should wait for AF.. LOL I am getting very inpatient - how long do you ladies usually wait to hear back from your Doc/Gynae?


----------



## Norelisa

Oh my, I see I'm not the only one getting ill.. I'm having another sinus infection.. yikes.. hate it!

Still don't understand my cycle. If I discard all the "same dark line as test line" as negatives, and only keep the ONE who was darker, then I get "no ovulation detected yet". If I keep all positives, then I already ovulated BEFORE the big fat positive, and am currently on 8DPO..

Last cycle for me was only 27 days, today I'm at CD 27, so I guess from tomorrow AF might come.. Though I've also had cycles of 34 days.. 

Any thoughts on my chart? (I've kept all the positives, I felt too bad not having an o-day in FF, haha) 
I'm still checking my opks, most for fun, but also for later on, maybe I notice a change in another cycle:)


--- SA --- My husband did his SA directly at the hospital, before work.. thee hee.. But no good news: High sperm count (99 million, and almost double the volume of what is considered normal, haha, he said he didnt even manage to get it all into the small cup.. ) But there the good news ends.. He had LOOOOW motility - 23 % motile, and only 14% progressive (normal: 39 + and 31+). For morphology even worse: 5% only in normal shape.. Normal is 13%+

Was told by Dr that its not much one can do about it, but DH have started paying more attention to what he eat, and we eat much more at home making food from scratch. (Its rare to make food here in thailand as restaurants and street food is so cheap). 

Trying not to think too much about the 2WW, though if AF comes, then I WILL have a glass of baileys!!::cry:

Looking forward to next weekend though, my husband is out travelling for work and has to stay in Myanmar for 10 days, so he decided I come visit! And I have found a cat sitter, so I am ready to go back to Myanmar / Mandalay! :)
 



Attached Files:







b_QfbASl.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2much

Norelisa said:


> Oh my, I see I'm not the only one getting ill.. I'm having another sinus infection.. yikes.. hate it!
> 
> Still don't understand my cycle. If I discard all the "same dark line as test line" as negatives, and only keep the ONE who was darker, then I get "no ovulation detected yet". If I keep all positives, then I already ovulated BEFORE the big fat positive, and am currently on 8DPO..
> 
> Last cycle for me was only 27 days, today I'm at CD 27, so I guess from tomorrow AF might come.. Though I've also had cycles of 34 days..
> 
> Any thoughts on my chart? (I've kept all the positives, I felt too bad not having an o-day in FF, haha)
> I'm still checking my opks, most for fun, but also for later on, maybe I notice a change in another cycle:)
> 
> 
> --- SA --- My husband did his SA directly at the hospital, before work.. thee hee.. But no good news: High sperm count (99 million, and almost double the volume of what is considered normal, haha, he said he didnt even manage to get it all into the small cup.. ) But there the good news ends.. He had LOOOOW motility - 23 % motile, and only 14% progressive (normal: 39 + and 31+). For morphology even worse: 5% only in normal shape.. Normal is 13%+
> 
> Was told by Dr that its not much one can do about it, but DH have started paying more attention to what he eat, and we eat much more at home making food from scratch. (Its rare to make food here in thailand as restaurants and street food is so cheap).
> 
> Trying not to think too much about the 2WW, though if AF comes, then I WILL have a glass of baileys!!::cry:
> 
> Looking forward to next weekend though, my husband is out travelling for work and has to stay in Myanmar for 10 days, so he decided I come visit! And I have found a cat sitter, so I am ready to go back to Myanmar / Mandalay! :)

I don't know anything about charts, but I'm sure someone will come along to help out!

Sorry about the less-than-ideal SA. Hopefully the diet changes and maybe some supplements could help? I just googled pics of Myanmar- it looks beautiful! I hope you have a great time with him. :)

Yeah, getting sick right now stinks. It really messed up my weekend!

It also sucks that the tail-end of my 2WW is Halloween. UGH. :wacko: Guess I will be designated driver.


----------



## BelleNuit

2much I'm in the same boat. AF due Nov 1-2. I should at the very least be spotting by Halloween though and that will be far along in the TWW that HPTs will be reliable. I'll test and then drown my sorrow in alcohol haha


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> 2much I'm in the same boat. AF due Nov 1-2. I should at the very least be spotting by Halloween though and that will be far along in the TWW that HPTs will be reliable. I'll test and then drown my sorrow in alcohol haha

Well if you're lucky, you won't be able to drink! :drunk: Since I had a trigger shot on CD12, I can't take a HPT because it will be a false positive. So I'm out of luck until it has been long enough. At least that prevents me from wasting HPTs...


----------



## Ask4joy

Anyone else experience an very heavy, clotty, painful period after clomid? I thought it can thin your lining but that definitely wasn't the case for me this cycle. I see my doctor tomorrow for my 3 day ultrasound.


----------



## 2much

Ask4joy said:


> Anyone else experience an very heavy, clotty, painful period after clomid? I thought it can thin your lining but that definitely wasn't the case for me this cycle. I see my doctor tomorrow for my 3 day ultrasound.

Not yet...on my first Clomid cycle. Is that how it's going for you? I'm sorry. :nope:


----------



## Ask4joy

2much said:


> Ask4joy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience an very heavy, clotty, painful period after clomid? I thought it can thin your lining but that definitely wasn't the case for me this cycle. I see my doctor tomorrow for my 3 day ultrasound.
> 
> Not yet...on my first Clomid cycle. Is that how it's going for you? I'm sorry. :nope:Click to expand...

Yes, ugh. I feel like I'm losing a lot of blood! (Sorry, TMI). Horrible stomach ache all day too.


----------



## Babydust28

I'm on my first cycle so I've not experienced af since being on clomid but I've read that it can cause cramps more clots and heavier flow.
I'm dreading it because I have really heavy painful af as it is.

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Imogenmommy

Ask4joy said:


> Anyone else experience an very heavy, clotty, painful period after clomid? I thought it can thin your lining but that definitely wasn't the case for me this cycle. I see my doctor tomorrow for my 3 day ultrasound.

Yes it made my cycle very weird. Started off super light than 4 days in became VERY heavy. I had a lot of cramps too and I never have cramps.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, my nurse rung me the next day. I would ring and ask them for the blood test results. 

Norelisa, your temp rise isn't huge but I think FF has it about right. Your temp hasn't dropped so I wouldn't expect AF just yet. My DH's SA was fine but he has started taking a men's preconception vitamin. If it doesn't help, at least he feels like he's doing something to contribute. 

Ask, sorry I can't help either but I hope it's not a problem. I'd definitely check with your doctor if you're concerned. 

Baby dust, your temps are still a little rocky, have you been setting your alarm? Maybe it's a battery issue?

Afm, STILL no AF :( I don't feel PMS-y at all. I'm thinking of starting to temp again to see if my progesterone levels have dropped but I'm not sure how accurate that would be (especially with this stupid cold!)


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies. I got my blood results from the lab this morning.. Progesterone level was 1.7 nmol/L when they tested on Friday, which indicates that I didnt ovulate. Still waiting to hear from my Gynae but I suppose I'll be doing another round of Provera and Clomid and hope for Ovulation :cry: I was so hoping it would work.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, my nurse rung me the next day. I would ring and ask them for the blood test results.
> 
> Norelisa, your temp rise isn't huge but I think FF has it about right. Your temp hasn't dropped so I wouldn't expect AF just yet. My DH's SA was fine but he has started taking a men's preconception vitamin. If it doesn't help, at least he feels like he's doing something to contribute.
> 
> Ask, sorry I can't help either but I hope it's not a problem. I'd definitely check with your doctor if you're concerned.
> 
> Baby dust, your temps are still a little rocky, have you been setting your alarm? Maybe it's a battery issue?
> 
> Afm, STILL no AF :( I don't feel PMS-y at all. I'm thinking of starting to temp again to see if my progesterone levels have dropped but I'm not sure how accurate that would be (especially with this stupid cold!)

I know they're crazy still and I've been taking them at the same time now... I don't know if the battery is low, I didn't even think of that. I'm going to change it just to be safed I think 
If I have O and just haven't noticed from temps I feel we've bd a lot so should be safe there. 

Oh no I can't believe you're still waiting around for AF how annoying!!
You took your meds to bring it on didn't you? Silly question but have you took a test to see? Xx


----------



## Nita2806

Nita2806 said:


> Morning ladies. I got my blood results from the lab this morning.. Progesterone level was 1.7 nmol/L when they tested on Friday, which indicates that I didnt ovulate. Still waiting to hear from my Gynae but I suppose I'll be doing another round of Provera and Clomid and hope for Ovulation :cry: I was so hoping it would work.

The nurse just called me - they confirmed I did not Ovulate. I need to wait 7 more days for AF to show - if AF doesn't show I need to go on another round of Provera and then 100mg of Clomid. So now the wait begins...


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, pretty much cycle twins :( I'm sorry. I was bummed when I didn't O on 50mg. I took provera on CD 30. 

Babydust, looking at your chart, CD 15 might have been it. I'd definitely get a new thermometer if you can. Those temps are still pretty crazy. Could you be sleeping with your mouth open? 

So still no AF. I took 10mg of provera for 10 days. My last day was last Thursday and it's Tuesday now. I'm planning to start temping again in the morning. If my temp is still up, I'll test (but I'm expecting a BFN). If my temp is down I'll expect AF (hopefully). If nothing in 2 days I'll ring the nurse. But who knows how accurate this will be with my cold :(


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - it would have been awesome if our AF showed on the same day :thumbup: I just had another call from the nurse, I must go and pick up another prescription for provera and 100mg Clomid today. The Gynae want me to start Provera immediately.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, pretty much cycle twins :( I'm sorry. I was bummed when I didn't O on 50mg. I took provera on CD 30.
> 
> Babydust, looking at your chart, CD 15 might have been it. I'd definitely get a new thermometer if you can. Those temps are still pretty crazy. Could you be sleeping with your mouth open?
> 
> So still no AF. I took 10mg of provera for 10 days. My last day was last Thursday and it's Tuesday now. I'm planning to start temping again in the morning. If my temp is still up, I'll test (but I'm expecting a BFN). If my temp is down I'll expect AF (hopefully). If nothing in 2 days I'll ring the nurse. But who knows how accurate this will be with my cold :(

My Gyn said to wait until after 8 days after the last pill of provera to do a HPT.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, pretty much cycle twins :( I'm sorry. I was bummed when I didn't O on 50mg. I took provera on CD 30.
> 
> Babydust, looking at your chart, CD 15 might have been it. I'd definitely get a new thermometer if you can. Those temps are still pretty crazy. Could you be sleeping with your mouth open?
> 
> So still no AF. I took 10mg of provera for 10 days. My last day was last Thursday and it's Tuesday now. I'm planning to start temping again in the morning. If my temp is still up, I'll test (but I'm expecting a BFN). If my temp is down I'll expect AF (hopefully). If nothing in 2 days I'll ring the nurse. But who knows how accurate this will be with my cold :(

What makes you think cd15?
I may occasionally sleep with my mouth open but not all the time it's usually when I have a Cold but I don't have one.
I am ordering a new thermometer today, not going to take anymore chances with that one other than to finish this cycle, I'll change the batteries and use it until the new one arrives. Xx


----------



## Weebles

Sarah and Nita, it's it possible to talk to your dr about a trigger shot to induce ovulation next cycle? I'm really sorry about no O. The trigger shot practically gaurntees ovulation and makes timing intercourse a piece of cake.


----------



## 2much

Weebles said:


> Sarah and Nita, it's it possible to talk to your dr about a trigger shot to induce ovulation next cycle? I'm really sorry about no O. The trigger shot practically gaurntees ovulation and makes timing intercourse a piece of cake.

My thoughts too. I think the Ovidrel trigger ranges $72-120 out of pocket...


----------



## Nita2806

Weebles said:


> Sarah and Nita, it's it possible to talk to your dr about a trigger shot to induce ovulation next cycle? I'm really sorry about no O. The trigger shot practically gaurntees ovulation and makes timing intercourse a piece of cake.

Oh I didnt know that, I will give clomid another try this month on the higher dose and if it doesnt work i will ask about the trigger shot. thanks for the advice and I wish you a painless and wonderful journey over the next 8 months on your pregnancy :happydance::hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey ladies, I need to take another hiatus from this site for awhile to clear my head. I may pop in from time to time and I doubt my leave will last forever. Just need to take a break. This is all becoming too much again.


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Hey ladies, I need to take another hiatus from this site for awhile to clear my head. I may pop in from time to time and I doubt my leave will last forever. Just need to take a break. This is all becoming too much again.

Oh no Belle, I'm sorry. We were cycle buddies. :cry: I'll miss you but I understand. Take care of yourself.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, no only might we be at the same point in our cycle but both failed 50mg and back on provera. I'm glad you don't have to wait around for provera and can get started straight again. 

Baby dust, you have a rise after CD 15. Have you checked your CM? That can help detect ovulation before it happens. They don't generally recommend using a new thermometer half way through a cycle, but make a note of it and it should be fine. 

Weebles, I haven't been offered a trigger shot but looking at my clinic's website it would cost me somewhere between $1500-$3000(USD) just for the trigger. I don't have insurance and in my country, insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment. So I'm guessing it's not really an option for me at the moment. My doctor wanted me to try 3 months of Clomiphene and if nothing to come back. 

Still no AF and my temp was high this morning. I did have rubbish sleep, which of course would happen when the temp I needed to accurate. So I'm guessing it just hasn't dropped yet. I'm going to humor myself and do a HPT.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Ladies,

I am joining the group! I am in my second cycle using Clomid. The first cycle I responded "Too Well" and was instructed to not have sex and wait until next cycle to start over due too the possibility of multiples, I had over 4 eggs.

I am in OD-5, took my last Clomid Pill on Sunday and took an OPK test this morning and got a smiley face! I go in for IUI Friday.


----------



## 2much

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am joining the group! I am in my second cycle using Clomid. The first cycle I responded "Too Well" and was instructed to not have sex and wait until next cycle to start over due too the possibility of multiples, I had over 4 eggs.
> 
> I am in OD-5, took my last Clomid Pill on Sunday and took an OPK test this morning and got a smiley face! I go in for IUI Friday.

Alright!! Not a terrible problem to have (although I'm sure disappointing). How big were your follicles? 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah, i was so glad when i heard i can start with provera immediately again. Already started taking it ^^ the next 15 days is going to be sooo long waiting for AF. Goodluck with your HPT perhaps you will get the BFP you are waiting for.


----------



## Ask4joy

We will miss you, Belle, but totally get it! Take care of yourself! 

Welcome TTC! 

Sorry to hear about last cycle, Nita. Hope AF comes quickly! 

I'm waiting in my doctor's office for my day 3 ultrasound. Will update after!


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, let us know what you decide about femara. Enjoy the puppy! 

TTCfirst, haha I agree with 2much, if only you could share them around! Welcome :) they going to lower your dose next time?

Nita, I know! Once you start taking provera it's just waiting and waiting. I'm 16 days since I started provera now and still nothing. It was a BFN, which I'm not surprised about. 

Good luck Ask. 


I've been trying to eat lowish carb, not eat any added sugar or dairy and I've lost 2.2kgs in the last 2 weeks (4.4lbs). My BMI is now 23.4 and trying to get it down to 21.2. Hopefully a sort of PCOSdiet will help me even though I don't desperately need to lose weight.


----------



## Ask4joy

Doc said my ovaries look great and ready for round 2, which I just started! 50mg again, CD3-7. Going back in on CD17 to check follicles, since clomid seems to make me ovulate late.

Sarah - I asked my doc about weight too as I've gained 10 lbs in the last year, but am still within the healthy/normal range. She said I don't need to lose weight and just to "eat sensibly". My BMI is 24. I'm 5'4" and went from a size 2 to a 4. I want to lose the weight but don't want to put stress on my body with a strict diet, as I already eat pretty healthy.


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Sarah, yes Doc put me down to 1/2 a pill for 5x days. 

Hi 2much, I honestly do not know how big my follicles are. I actually didn't even know to ask the question. I am so new to this entire process I don't know the right questions to ask, I didn't even know you could do OPK at home. 

I feel so late in the game considering I am 33 and just TTC #1.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, that's great news. My doctor said the same about losing weight. He said I didn't need to lose any because I not overweight. But since coming off the pill and injuring my stupid ankle I've put on a bit of weight. I know with PCOS, carbs aren't good and neither is sugar. I'm just trying to eat fewer processed foods and more whole foods, especially fish, eggs and vegetables. I'm getting a bit frustrated at not being able to do anything to help my fertility so I hoped that this might (at the very least) make me feel like I'm doing something. If you're going to do anything, I think cutting down on sugar and eating more whole foods would be beneficial for anyone and not too drastic for our bodies. 

However I have heard the theory that you feed your body lots and evolutionary it thinks this is the perfect time to get pregnant because there's so much food around haha. Who knows??

TTC, do you ovulate on your own? Hopefully your lower dose will produce just the right number of eggs. I know it might feel like you're a little late in the game but it doesn't mean it's not possible or probable. Even though I don't ovulate on my own, my doctor thinks it's ok to take a 'considered approach' because I'm 'young'. DH and I would like at least 3 so I don't feel that young. I don't want a considered approach, I'm sick of waiting! Wah! :(


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Thank you for the reassurance, Sarah. I do not ovulate on my own either. I completely agree with you about eating healthy. I am trying to do everything in my power to be ready before baby. Cutting out sugar and not eating carbs is a biggy for me with the PCOS, it definitely helps in my overall mindset and makes me feel good.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, no only might we be at the same point in our cycle but both failed 50mg and back on provera. I'm glad you don't have to wait around for provera and can get started straight again.
> 
> Baby dust, you have a rise after CD 15. Have you checked your CM? That can help detect ovulation before it happens. They don't generally recommend using a new thermometer half way through a cycle, but make a note of it and it should be fine.
> 
> Weebles, I haven't been offered a trigger shot but looking at my clinic's website it would cost me somewhere between $1500-$3000(USD) just for the trigger. I don't have insurance and in my country, insurance doesn't cover fertility treatment. So I'm guessing it's not really an option for me at the moment. My doctor wanted me to try 3 months of Clomiphene and if nothing to come back.
> 
> Still no AF and my temp was high this morning. I did have rubbish sleep, which of course would happen when the temp I needed to accurate. So I'm guessing it just hasn't dropped yet. I'm going to humor myself and do a HPT.

Then it would almost be cheaper for you to take a vacation to Thailand and get the trigger here :) I was offered the trigger the very first time I saw the Dr in case I wanted to know exactly when I would o, especially since my husband is travelling a lot! Actually, when I o-ed in June, he got sick. But had he not gotten sick he would have been going to Australia.. So... Anyway, it's not free here either but not that pricey! I assume iui is covered though?


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, I live in New Zealand so it probably would be cheaper haha. Plus a holiday included. IUIs aren't funded here either. This is my clinic's price list - https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/treatment-costs-and-payment-options/costs/

*For IUI with partner's sperm: *
Cost per cycle (excl. medication) - $1,590	
Average cost of medication - $0 - $500 

*Ovulation with gonadotrophins:	*
Cost per cycle (excl. medication)	- $1,165
Average cost for medication - $1,000 - $2,500

*Bangkok Holidays:* 
Flights from Auckland + 4 nights Ibis Bangkok Sathorn - $1039

Hahahaha! I might suggest that to DH! 


TTCfirst, frustrating you don't ovulate on your own, but amazing you produced too many follicles on your first dose! I'm glad you're finding some improvement with healthy eating. I don't mean to be rude, but do you fit into the 'classic' PCOS subset or 'lean' PCOS? I'm wondering how much benefit this diet is going to be for those who aren't overweight.


----------



## Weebles

I'll miss you Belle! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, I live in New Zealand so it probably would be cheaper haha. Plus a holiday included. IUIs aren't funded here either. This is my clinic's price list - https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/treatment-costs-and-payment-options/costs/
> 
> *For IUI with partner's sperm: *
> Cost per cycle (excl. medication) - $1,590
> Average cost of medication - $0 - $500
> 
> *Ovulation with gonadotrophins:	*
> Cost per cycle (excl. medication)	- $1,165
> Average cost for medication - $1,000 - $2,500
> 
> *Bangkok Holidays:*
> Flights from Auckland + 4 nights Ibis Bangkok Sathorn - $1039
> 
> Hahahaha! I might suggest that to DH!
> 
> 
> TTCfirst, frustrating you don't ovulate on your own, but amazing you produced too many follicles on your first dose! I'm glad you're finding some improvement with healthy eating. I don't mean to be rude, but do you fit into the 'classic' PCOS subset or 'lean' PCOS? I'm wondering how much benefit this diet is going to be for those who aren't overweight.

You should come !! haha :) That would be so cool, I can show you around :)

I can't remember the prices for IUI here, but very affordable, maybe around 10000thb (around 400 new zealand dollar). It might have been less, but I dont want to write something wrong. I also got a quote from another hospital (BNH) which we found to be a bit expensive, so Samitivej was cheaper. BNH prices for comparison :

2.3 Drug used for trigger ovulation: 
hCG 5000 units i.m.	2,750 thb (110 NZD)
OR	Ovidrel 250 mcg s.c 2,800thb (112 NZD)

I hope you won't be needing any of this, but worh having a look :) I have read about people coming here to do IUI/IVF etc.. So if you come I can help if you need me!:)


For me: temperature still up.. no AF.. kind of want to pos to check if anything going on other than my usual daily opk-testing (all test negative, but always a faint line.. strange)..
Will probably get AF on holidays.. ah well, I'll bring lots of pain killers and my bottle of Amarula.. haha:)


----------



## sarah2211

I've just been watching this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpF0UOI1Lf0
It's really just relevant for PCOS and a bit jargony and long, but for those who don't have PCOS there was one thing that was really interesting.

Vitamin C plus Clomiphene have better odds than Clomiphene on its own.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - everything in Thailand is cheaper than in most parts of the world. I would so love travelling there again. Was there last year on my honeymoon and well lets just say we lived of street market food and drinks (its so cheap and sooo good) and unfortunately I came back home weighing 3KG's more :haha: 

AF has a way to show when you least want her to show. I hope that when she shows its painless. I immediately started my Provera again last night without checking dates. IF AF showed 5 days after my last pil again I will have AF on the weekend and we have arranged to spend time with friends then. Last month after the provera I had horrible cramps for about 6 hours, hope this month will be better. 

Goodluck to all with your day - and positive results for all those testing. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, haha I wish. One of my friends is there at the moment and another is going in a week! So jealous haha.

You hear of so many people going to Thailand for plastic surgery and dental work, so I'm not surprised it's all cheaper. I wonder what IVF prices are like. If we get to that stage, it might be worth looking at. Wow so heap! Will you do a trigger injection? 

Thanks, hopefully we won't get to the IVF stage and if we do IUI in the near future it'll be because DH is in the army and gets deployed overseas. We've talked about freezing his sperm for that purpose. Couldn't really freeze it and take it to Thailand though haha.

How frustrating is AF! Are HPT cheap there too? 


Nita, that will be frustrating if AF comes then, but at least she'll be here and you can start a new cycle. Maybe I need to make some huge plans for the next few days so AF can arrive and ruin them! Did you have any problems on Provera last time?


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - everything in Thailand is cheaper than in most parts of the world. I would so love travelling there again. Was there last year on my honeymoon and well lets just say we lived of street market food and drinks (its so cheap and sooo good) and unfortunately I came back home weighing 3KG's more :haha:
> 
> AF has a way to show when you least want her to show. I hope that when she shows its painless. I immediately started my Provera again last night without checking dates. IF AF showed 5 days after my last pil again I will have AF on the weekend and we have arranged to spend time with friends then. Last month after the provera I had horrible cramps for about 6 hours, hope this month will be better.
> 
> Goodluck to all with your day - and positive results for all those testing. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm not good with spicy food, haha, so not much street food for me.. Since we have lived here for so long now I enjoy to make my own food at home, even though its often more expensive than eating out!




sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, haha I wish. One of my friends is there at the moment and another is going in a week! So jealous haha.
> 
> You hear of so many people going to Thailand for plastic surgery and dental work, so I'm not surprised it's all cheaper. I wonder what IVF prices are like. If we get to that stage, it might be worth looking at. Wow so heap! Will you do a trigger injection?
> 
> Thanks, hopefully we won't get to the IVF stage and if we do IUI in the near future it'll be because DH is in the army and gets deployed overseas. We've talked about freezing his sperm for that purpose. Couldn't really freeze it and take it to Thailand though haha.
> 
> How frustrating is AF! Are HPT cheap there too?
> 
> 
> Nita, that will be frustrating if AF comes then, but at least she'll be here and you can start a new cycle. Maybe I need to make some huge plans for the next few days so AF can arrive and ruin them! Did you have any problems on Provera last time?

I don't think I will do it, unless we try IUI.. I mean, triggerwise:) 
Next step for us will be:

November: Try without medicine. 
Reason? I don't want an August baby as my family in law has a farm and I think they have an unhealthy way of ignoring anything else during the harvesting. I don't want my child to be but second because of "thats how it is when the family has a farm".

December: another try with Clomid.
More analysis on me: are my tubes blocked? did anyone check this? Apparently they "fill you up" with liquid and then xray to see if the liquid manage to get through the tubes..



I haven't compared prices for IVF but I have the price at BNH-hospital (which for everything else was more expensive than Samitivej who is one of the top two hospitals in BKK). Prices for IVF is quite complex and I'm not able to add it as an attachement.. So here we go: Prices in THB:

1000Thb =40 NZD
1000 thb =28,6 UDS
1000thb =23,4 pounds
1000 thb = 26,29 euros


Cost of IVF Program at BIC (Bangkok IVF Center)
BIC: BNH Hospital Update: March 2014
1.	Preparation part:
Content	Detail	Cost (Baht)
1.1 Routine Blood work	CBC, Bl gr., Rh gr., Anti HIV, VDRL, HBsAg, Anti HCV, Rubella IgG, Hemoglobin typing	8,750
1.2 Blood test for Hormones on DAY 2 of period	FSH, LH, E2, PRL	3,360
1.3 Transvaginal Ultrasound on DAY 12 of period	TVS	2,800
1.4 Sperm Count SA	2,500

2.	Ovarian Stimulation part:
Content	Detail / Dose	Cost (Baht)
2.1 Drug used for down regulation: Suprefact E nasal spray	4,200
OR	Suprefact injection 5.5 ml	3,000
2.2 Drug used for ovarian stimulation:	Gonal F 300 units per day for 10 days	96,000
OR	Puregon 200 units per day for 10 days	96,000

Ovarian Stimulation part:
Content	Detail / Dose	Cost (Baht)
2.3 Drug used for trigger ovulation: hCG 5000 units i.m.	2,750
OR	Ovidrel 250 mcg s.c.	2,800
2.4 Ultrasound Scan monitoring follicular growth:	u/s	2,800

3.	IVF Laboratory part:
Content	Detail	Cost (Baht)
3.1 Oocyte retrieval and Embryo culture	-	150,000- 160,000
3.2 Preimplantation Genetic Screening	PGS
1  8 embryos	90,000
3.3 Embryo Transfer	ET	50,000  70,000
3.4 Embryo Freezing	1 year,10 straw
>10 straw 20,000
2,000 :1 embryo
3.5 Surgical retrieval of sperm in case of Azoospermia	PESA or TESE	60,000

4.	Luteal Support program:
Content	Dose	Cost (Baht)
4.1 Crinone 8% gel	Each	305
4.2 Pregnyl 1500 units im.	Each	550
4.3 Duphaston 10 mg./tab	Each	42
4.4 Progynova 2 mg.	28 tabs	258


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, haha I wish. One of my friends is there at the moment and another is going in a week! So jealous haha.
> 
> You hear of so many people going to Thailand for plastic surgery and dental work, so I'm not surprised it's all cheaper. I wonder what IVF prices are like. If we get to that stage, it might be worth looking at. Wow so heap! Will you do a trigger injection?
> 
> Thanks, hopefully we won't get to the IVF stage and if we do IUI in the near future it'll be because DH is in the army and gets deployed overseas. We've talked about freezing his sperm for that purpose. Couldn't really freeze it and take it to Thailand though haha.
> 
> How frustrating is AF! Are HPT cheap there too?
> 
> 
> Nita, that will be frustrating if AF comes then, but at least she'll be here and you can start a new cycle. Maybe I need to make some huge plans for the next few days so AF can arrive and ruin them! Did you have any problems on Provera last time?

The thing I notice about Provera is that it makes me feel bloated and my breasts get a bit tender. As for AF, it was the usual 5 days - maybe a bit lighter, normally I would feel a bit of cramps on day 2-3 of AF and usually just 2 or 3 hours. With provera i had really bad carmps for the 6 hours. But I will gladly do this and hopefully I will O next month :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Are HPT cheap there too?

HPT is for pregnancy, right? The strips start at 49thb (1,95 NZD) but I haven't seen the digital ones (I guess they have those behind the counter).

The Opks are at 190 thb for 5 or they have more expensive ones for almost 900thb.. both are strips.. They don't have clare blue here, as far as I have seen. (I buy mine at Watsons where they are cheaper, Boots carry the more expensive brand).


----------



## Ask4joy

So DH tried to "get the job done" in the private room at the clinic since it's 45 minutes away and he couldn't do it. I wish every step of ttc wasn't so challenging. :(


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> So DH tried to "get the job done" in the private room at the clinic since it's 45 minutes away and he couldn't do it. I wish every step of ttc wasn't so challenging. :(

I am so sorry to hear about this ask. :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Nita. We are going to try an at home collection next week. Otherwise I told him we have to wait until after I ovulate because we're not wasting his swimmers! :haha: pressure to perform is definitely a killer for DH. Our first month ttc was a total fail but now we are on a roll and doing great. I'm not surprised he couldn't make it happen at the clinic.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> Thanks, Nita. We are going to try an at home collection next week. Otherwise I told him we have to wait until after I ovulate because we're not wasting his swimmers! :haha: pressure to perform is definitely a killer for DH. Our first month ttc was a total fail but now we are on a roll and doing great. I'm not surprised he couldn't make it happen at the clinic.

The thing is also the added stress of ttc. When i told DH we need to do another round of Clomid as I didnt O last month, his response was 'so we should BD on a schedule again' i k ow he likes the spontanious BD but doing it on schedule is tough for him and even myself. Why does it have to be this hard and stressful?


----------



## Ask4joy

It is so hard, Nita. We tried to spice things up last month and make it more fun even though we are on a EOD "schedule". It does seem that the closer to O I am, the longer it takes DH to finish.

I ordered the clear blue advanced opks this cycle and I think we won't start bding eod until I get a flashing smiley. With the cheapies I'd get a positive the day of or day before O so we had to follow the schedule longer because we didn't know when it was coming.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> It is so hard, Nita. We tried to spice things up last month and make it more fun even though we are on a EOD "schedule". It does seem that the closer to O I am, the longer it takes DH to finish.
> 
> I ordered the clear blue advanced opks this cycle and I think we won't start bding eod until I get a flashing smiley. With the cheapies I'd get a positive the day of or day before O so we had to follow the schedule longer because we didn't know when it was coming.

I thought we were the only ones strugling getting it on,on schedule. DH also takes longer to finish during the scheduled days, i try to spice things up from my side and include some sexy time, but its just not the same as those spontanious moments. I will also be using the clear blue OPKs on this cycle and i am hoping i O this month and that all the BD on schedule is not all for nothing again.


----------



## Ask4joy

I think it's a pretty common problem, Nita. Maybe I won't tell DH when I get the smiley, but he's always asking!


----------



## sarah2211

I rung the clinic because my period still hasn't started. The nurse said if it hasn't started by Monday to ring back and they'll do a pregnancy test... Like wtf? I didn't even ovulate there's no way I could be pregnant! OMG I'm so sick of this!


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, i have the same issue, DH keeps on asking as well, he really wants this pregnancy as well, and i know he tries his best...

Sarah, i am so sorry AF still have not showed, i hope she shows soon so that you can get the new cycle started :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Schedules are not really fun, but my husband seems to be ok as long as he thinks I'm fertile.. i.e. positive opk, fertile CM.. haha:) 

For the SA, my hubby told me at the Samitivej hospital they had a little cinema :tease: But yeah, not good results for us, though.. we might do a second one, just to see if it is consistent..

Still no AF, but cramps this night so I think it must be approaching :cry: Last month (first month I temped) my temp dipped the same day I got my period. (I get it at any time of the day, I think, mostly at night though).. But temp still up, so hopefully I get another day of a tiny hope.. haha:) :shipw:


----------



## Babydust28

Hi all, hope you're all doing OK. 

I've carried on temping, what do you all think with my chart now?
I have woke up this morning I'm really dizzy I've never felt it before its horrible. I also have a very dull feeling low down kind of like af but no tender bbs like usual and I think it's far too soon for AF really x


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Hi all, hope you're all doing OK.
> 
> I've carried on temping, what do you all think with my chart now?
> I have woke up this morning I'm really dizzy I've never felt it before its horrible. I also have a very dull feeling low down kind of like af but no tender bbs like usual and I think it's far too soon for AF really x

Yeah, you might have recently ovulated.. :) If the temp stays over "baseline" for more than 3 days I think it confirms ovulation.. How long are your cycles normally? I've heard that Clomid can both make them longer and shorter... 

I never get tender bbs.. and not sure how to spot the different symptoms, so I try to not worry too much about it. Though I always get horrible period pain, usually at the same time as AF starts or a few hours before.. or after.. But last night I had period pain, and a little bit today too.. Tomorrow is my "test" day from FF, but tested today and got a negative, so I guess no use in testing tomorrow. I'll bring only ONE pregnancy test +2 opk tests for the weekend. I really doubt I'll find pregnancy tests in Mandalay/Bagan, so probably better for me.. -but I will bring pain killers and pads! haha:)


----------



## Babydust28

Norelisa said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope you're all doing OK.
> 
> I've carried on temping, what do you all think with my chart now?
> I have woke up this morning I'm really dizzy I've never felt it before its horrible. I also have a very dull feeling low down kind of like af but no tender bbs like usual and I think it's far too soon for AF really x
> 
> Yeah, you might have recently ovulated.. :) If the temp stays over "baseline" for more than 3 days I think it confirms ovulation.. How long are your cycles normally? I've heard that Clomid can both make them longer and shorter...
> 
> I never get tender bbs.. and not sure how to spot the different symptoms, so I try to not worry too much about it. Though I always get horrible period pain, usually at the same time as AF starts or a few hours before.. or after.. But last night I had period pain, and a little bit today too.. Tomorrow is my "test" day from FF, but tested today and got a negative, so I guess no use in testing tomorrow. I'll bring only ONE pregnancy test +2 opk tests for the weekend. I really doubt I'll find pregnancy tests in Mandalay/Bagan, so probably better for me.. -but I will bring pain killers and pads! haha:)Click to expand...

Aww sorry to hear about your BFN but it's still early days for you so yes enjoy your weekend away and no testing and then if no sign of af test after the weekend again. :dust: sending your way

I have all sorts of period but usually around 28-30 days 
I have never felt this dizzy and sick in my life but I know it's far too early for pregnancy signs.
I'm hoping my temps stay up... I really want to do the O part on my own... have the help from clomid for my follicles. All will be revealed when I have my blood test Monday, but usually I have annovulatory cycles so that's not going to change just because I'm taking clomid, clomid has nothing to do with ovulation it's purely for follicle stimulation isn't it?
I'm getting so fed up of stressing over it... seems as though I've gone through this cycle for so long but I think it's because I've been counting each day due to different tests I've had to have.

Do you happen to know how long it takes for progesterone blood results?

Sending some more :dust: :dust: :dust: your way xx


----------



## Nita2806

Hello babydust, I am taking Clomid to Ovulate, purely because after I stopped BC I did not Ovulate on my own. So as far as I know Clomid only helps to induce Ovulation from what I have read. 

I had my blood tests done last week Friday, and Tuesday morning the lab sent my results to me and my Doc phoned me shortly after. I would say wait 1 - 2 days to hear about your results. I have registered on the Lab's website who did my tests and my results was directly sent to me and my Doctor. Not sure which country and lab you are using but maybe you can ask them? Its nice to also get your results. :hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

Nita2806 said:


> Hello babydust, I am taking Clomid to Ovulate, purely because after I stopped BC I did not Ovulate on my own. So as far as I know Clomid only helps to induce Ovulation from what I have read.
> 
> I had my blood tests done last week Friday, and Tuesday morning the lab sent my results to me and my Doc phoned me shortly after. I would say wait 1 - 2 days to hear about your results. I have registered on the Lab's website who did my tests and my results was directly sent to me and my Doctor. Not sure which country and lab you are using but maybe you can ask them? Its nice to also get your results. :hugs:

Oh that's great to hear I didn't realise clomid induces O too. Wow I feel a little relieved now.

I am in the UK, I usually receive a duplicate letter that my gp receives but I will call them the day after to just chase as I can't wait for the letter I'm far too impatient x


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust28 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hello babydust, I am taking Clomid to Ovulate, purely because after I stopped BC I did not Ovulate on my own. So as far as I know Clomid only helps to induce Ovulation from what I have read.
> 
> I had my blood tests done last week Friday, and Tuesday morning the lab sent my results to me and my Doc phoned me shortly after. I would say wait 1 - 2 days to hear about your results. I have registered on the Lab's website who did my tests and my results was directly sent to me and my Doctor. Not sure which country and lab you are using but maybe you can ask them? Its nice to also get your results. :hugs:
> 
> Oh that's great to hear I didn't realise clomid induces O too. Wow I feel a little relieved now.
> 
> I am in the UK, I usually receive a duplicate letter that my gp receives but I will call them the day after to just chase as I can't wait for the letter I'm far too impatient xClick to expand...

I get the impatient part - when my doctor didnt phone me monday i wanted to go mad :winkwink: and luckily i got the results tuesday morning. In south africa we dont do letters,etc. everything is online and on apps (thank goodness)


----------



## Babydust28

Nita2806 said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Hello babydust, I am taking Clomid to Ovulate, purely because after I stopped BC I did not Ovulate on my own. So as far as I know Clomid only helps to induce Ovulation from what I have read.
> 
> I had my blood tests done last week Friday, and Tuesday morning the lab sent my results to me and my Doc phoned me shortly after. I would say wait 1 - 2 days to hear about your results. I have registered on the Lab's website who did my tests and my results was directly sent to me and my Doctor. Not sure which country and lab you are using but maybe you can ask them? Its nice to also get your results. :hugs:
> 
> Oh that's great to hear I didn't realise clomid induces O too. Wow I feel a little relieved now.
> 
> I am in the UK, I usually receive a duplicate letter that my gp receives but I will call them the day after to just chase as I can't wait for the letter I'm far too impatient xClick to expand...
> 
> I get the impatient part - when my doctor didnt phone me monday i wanted to go mad :winkwink: and luckily i got the results tuesday morning. In south africa we dont do letters,etc. everything is online and on apps (thank goodness)Click to expand...

Ahh electronic sounds bliss... lots less waiting time I imagine.

I'll keep you posted how it goes x


----------



## 2much

Just wanted to catch back up after a couple hectic days!

I don't tell my hubby when I O exactly because I don't want him to feel pressured. :) Maybe that will help? Just tell him you don't want to know/don't want him to know, and you just want to have fun that month. So what if you know and he doesn't? 

I took a HPT yesterday at 8 days past trigger and it was negative, so I'm glad to say the trigger is at least out of my system so if I get a BFP I will know it is a true one and not one because of the trigger. Anyway, I still have a bit to wait... ugh.


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust, goodluck with the blood tests and please keep us updated (hopefully you arent as terified of needles like I am?)

2much... lots and lots of :dust: your way..goodluck and hope you get the BFP.

DH ask me constantly if we need to BD and if there is a chance that I O, so not telling him will be very hard :haha: he will just have to learn to perform under pressure XD he is doing well and we are aware of the fact that it might be a while before it happens so we are prepared for that (I hope:nope:)


----------



## Babydust28

2much- Fingers crossed :dust:

Thank you Nita I'll keep you all posted.

My oh always asks when I'm most fertile and luckily after all this time of ttc it hasn't knocked us... fingers crossed it stays that way


I like the idea of not telling your oh though if it's causing stress, let's face it they're going through this with us and sometimes we get too wrapped up in our bodies and not giving their thoughts and stresses a thought... although they don't have it half as bad... if only they were symptom spotters like us haha x


----------



## sarah2211

Baby dust, it definitely looks like you've ovulated. 

AF started this morning! Yay


----------



## Ask4joy

That's great, Sarah! Bet you've never been so happy for AF to arrive!


----------



## Aphy

So glad AF finally showed up Sarah! GL this cycle!


----------



## sarah2211

Haha I have never in my life been so happy to see AF. Even with the terrible PMS. I never get PMS unless it's a provera AF.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Baby dust, it definitely looks like you've ovulated.
> 
> AF started this morning! Yay

Sarah - I bet you are so happy that AF showed. I still have 7 days left on Provera and it feels like forever.

Goodluck for your next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Haha I have never in my life been so happy to see AF. Even with the terrible PMS. I never get PMS unless it's a provera AF.

So glad she's finally come... so annoying that you had to wait so long 

Onwards and upwards now and I'm sending you lots of :dust:

I've finally got the crosshairs on my chart so looks like ff agrees with us. Xx


----------



## Nita2806

I am so ready for the next cycle, got myself the clear blue OPK's, Folic acid, vitamin C and DH's vitamins. Just about 12 more days before AF (hopefully) begins :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Rawan

Hi everyone,
I am back for an update..for people for still remember me lol.
I think for women who already ovulate on their own, clomid doesn't help that much, and it backfired in my situation, it made my uterine lining thin...so even if fertilization did happen, it won't implant...so I will try letrozole in the coming cycle.
I remember Sarah mentioned a study about that....
So I guess for anyone who might be thinking of taking clomid(and already ovulate on their own), this won't help that much, at least in my case, but I guess if you have pcos and are taking clomid, then it will help.
Anyways never knew ttc will be this hard...trying to remain positive and keep trying. Baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Rawan you are totally right. For unexplained infertility clomid and femara don't do a lot. At least femara isn't associated with some of those negative side effects that clomid is. My doc prescribed femara but we decided to just continue trying on our own until January anyway. Will look at starting femara then.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear, Rawan. Hope the next cycle is more successful! In my case, my AF was much heavier after Clomid last cycle, though I bled for fewer days. I had very heavy bleeding with quarter size clots (sorry, TMI) for 2.5 days. I'm glad AF was only 4-5 days instead of my usual 6-7! 

Weebles is a success story of ovulating on her own and getting a bfp on clomid, first cycle, so you never know!


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I think the provera course and the wait are almost worse than the TWW haha. I hope it goes quick and AF is here straight after your last pill. It sounds like you're got a good plan! 

Babydust, your chart is starting to look a lot less crazy haha. I still think CD 15 is your O day but either way, you've got a great rise there. How's the TWW going? 

Rawan, thanks for updating. I'm sorry that Clomid made things worse for you. How frustrating. I have read femara can also thin your lining but it doesn't seem to be quite as common or as severe maybe as Clomid. I think you're right about Clomid being most helpful for PCOS and those that don't ovulate. Sure there are some success stories with those who ovulate and get BFPs, but it'd be hard to know if that was because of the Clomid (or for Weeble, I think she got a trigger) or maybe it was just their time anyway. Anyway, hopefully Femara will help you. 

Belle, that must have been a tricky decision to make. I know neither option is ideal and you guys have been trying for so long (it feels like forever for us!). I really hope you can get there without needing any treatment but you know there's something to try in the new year. Have a nice break from here and holiday and time with the new puppy :) 

Ask, I have heard that AF can be heavier after a cycle of Clomid. Maybe that's a good sign that it hasn't thinned your lining? My AF this time is much heavier. Last time on provera it was just spotting which was so confusing. It wasn't thanks to Clomid though. 


Have any of you ladies tried a cough mixture/mucinex for CM? For my cold I bought some Mucinex which has that ingredient that starts with G and breaks up your mucus (in your chest and CM). I've got some tablets left and thinking about saving them for my fertile week. 

CD 3 tomorrow and take my first Clomid then :)


----------



## Rawan

Hi ladies,
Thank you for the encouragement! Sometimes it's hard to stay positive when cycle after cycle and keep getting bfn...

BelleNuit-Maybe trying on your own might do the trick! Being more relaxed may help with ttc, although I know it's easier said than done...i've been told to just relax...but it's hard...hopefully you will get your bfp soon before using any med!

Ask-Glad to hear that clomid didn't thin your uterine lining since you still have heavy period after clomid. My period became lighter after clomid(only had heavy period on first day, and afterwards was light), and I assume it's due to thin uterine lining...hope your next cycle will be your bfp!

Sarah-I guess I was just impatient and wanted to try all the fertility medication that can possibly help me conceive even though my doctor already told me in beginning that for women who already ovulate on their own, clomid might not help that much or even may have the opposite effect. But I guess there' s always exception-Weebles got her bfp! Happy for her! Hope during your next cycle you will ovulate! 
I bought robitussin, which contains only guaifenesin, and I have been using it during my fertile window.


----------



## Norelisa

Argh.. Back to cd1 :( 

But hopefully by the end of this year, or beginning of 2017.. 

Sending a little picture from our trip to Bagan, Myanmar (Burma).. :)
 



Attached Files:







_20161029_214143.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BelleNuit

Whelp, I started spotting and right on time. The last couple cycles its started at 11 dpo right around noon, today was no exception. At least now I know I can enjoy Halloween guilt free and I'll be able to enjoy some drinks in Boston. 

DH and I have been in screaming matches all week (after I caught him smoking weed again). Today I was finally able to have a calm conversation with him. I explained the plan.... meds in january, IUI in June, IVF in January 2018, and then I explained the risks and the costs of all the procedures. I explained that IUI with injectibles has a higher success rate than IUI with femara, but that the risk of twins or triplets is also higher and that if we had triplets that he would be a full time stay at home parent (I earn over double what he does and have a professional license to maintain so its not an option for me). I also explained what happens with ovarian hyperstimulation and how it can be FATAL. But for whatever reason the fear of triplets seemed to do it for him and he's agreed to quit weed (again) starting now and that we would both renew our efforts for healthy living so that we can put our best foot forward in January when we start meds. 

Cycle 15 here I come :coffee:


----------



## sarah2211

Rawan, have you thought about just holding off on treatment? Like you said, it can work against you if you don't need it. Even those who have been trying for a year don't have great odds on treatment. Yes Weebles got her BFP, maybe that was Clomid plus trigger or maybe it was just her time..? We don't know. But if femara or Clomid is going to work against you, it might be worth just trying on your own for a little longer?

Norelisa, we are almost cycle buddies. FX for both of us. Nice photo! Hope you're having a nice break. 

I'm sorry Belle :(. I hope you enjoy your trip and can drink and not worry. Not that it makes it any easier. 15 cycles :(. Sorry about DH too. I had a similar chat to my DH, basically we are paying all this money I need you to be doing all you can and not ruining our chances. It sounds like a good plan. Are you starting to save now? We've got a new savings account which DH thinks we will use for a holiday. I've told him in my head, it's saving for fertility treatments, not a holiday. Haha if I said to DH I could end up with triplets, he'd be over the moon! 

AFM, working really hard at the healthy eating. I'm cutting out most carbs, sugar and dairy. Today I went for a 12km bike ride and 5.5km walk. And tonight just took my first 100mg Clomid.


----------



## Ask4joy

Very sorry about AF Belle and Norelisa. Staying super healthy and not indulging can be really hard on this long journey. DH and I slipped August-September too. I was so stressed and just wanted to live my normal life! We will still have a drink here or there but nothing else since the end of September and no drinking this month around O or after. 

Sarah - I am cutting down on sugar and carbs too and pretty much eliminating dairy, aside from very small amounts listed in ingredients. 

We are going to try something different this cycle. DH is going to deposit semen into a soft cup with preseed then I'll insert the softcup. We are hoping it increases the number that make it through!


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies. Hope you had an awesome weekend? 5 more days of provera for me. Luckily DH and i thought of going away the weekend, and it was wonderful getting away. Friday i decided to eat healthy, or try atleast, and now we are having a horrible heatwave and ill we eat is ice cream and cold (unhealthy) drinks. Atleast DH is enjoying his time while on provera, our agreement is he can have beer for the days i am on provera but after that its only the non alcoholic stuff.

I was also panicking about the finances, since one tenth of my salary goes to clomid/provera and OPKs, but DH got home and friday and told me he got a promotion and his salary will be quite a bit higher now. So now that that happened i am sooo mich more ready for a baby.

I hope everyone is well, and lots of baby dust for the next cycle, you guys are starting a bit earlier than me (hee hee)


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I think it's about balance. We punish ourselves enough in this journey so I really think it's important not to be too harsh on ourselves when it comes to the dieting. It boggles me how some of the most unhealthy people I know have multiple children and fell pregnant easily. Where as a lot of us here, I'm sure, do a pretty good job of looking after ourselves. Basically, I'm still going to have the odd wine here and there until I get my BFP! Haha. 

Ask, hopefully that gets high enough. I know you can buy home made IUI turkey basters. It might be worth looking into. I always put my moon cup in after BDing. 

Nita, that's a huge relief about his pay rise. That'll make thing much easier I'm sure! DH and I have a number of investments and he is contemplating quitting work in the next few years to stay at home. I won't go back to work after having babies either. But I'm not sure what I think of DH's plan haha. 

Feeling quite nauseous today and really tired. Hopefully it's my body getting use to Clomid.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I agree you can't go too overboard with some of those things otherwise you just end up hating your life and resenting the entire process. I've definitely cut back on some of my unhealthy habits (less coffee, less alcohol), but I could add in a few walks a week and a few more veggies to my meals and call it good. 

This next cycle I'm not even going to bother with OPKs since we'll be on vacation. I know my ideal days to BD and my cycle never really deviates from its pattern, I also get really good ewcm so I'll have some indication as to where I'm at. We'll just BD when we want to and call it good. Its not like timing it has helped me out one bit this past year.


----------



## Norelisa

Just booked myself a cd3 blood test for tomorrow(price from a private clinic:800 thb). This cycle I'll still do clomid after discussing with my hubby. I will do the two fertility test for women, unless it's ridiculously expensive in Thailand (have asked quotes from two hospitals for the xray test to check if my tubes are blocked). I might also do the trigger shot this month. For December I'd like to try double clomid (100 mg), and trigger. 

Not really sure what to think of iui, any thoughts? if it is not too expensive we might try that already in December. 

If we need Ivf for sure we will do it back in Europe, as it's covered up to two tries in Norway.. 

I think I will stop clomid if no bfp by end of Jan.. Maybe then trying something else.. 


Anyone using progesterone? I am looking into maybe trying it, but if I understand correctly you'll have to use it ONLY after ovulation, right?


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Just booked myself a cd3 blood test for tomorrow(price from a private clinic:800 thb). This cycle I'll still do clomid after discussing with my hubby. I will do the two fertility test for women, unless it's ridiculously expensive in Thailand (have asked quotes from two hospitals for the xray test to check if my tubes are blocked). I might also do the trigger shot this month. For December I'd like to try double clomid (100 mg), and trigger.
> 
> Not really sure what to think of iui, any thoughts? if it is not too expensive we might try that already in December.
> 
> If we need Ivf for sure we will do it back in Europe, as it's covered up to two tries in Norway..
> 
> I think I will stop clomid if no bfp by end of Jan.. Maybe then trying something else..
> 
> 
> Anyone using progesterone? I am looking into maybe trying it, but if I understand correctly you'll have to use it ONLY after ovulation, right?

Hi Norelisa, I cant help with all the questions you have, but maybe you should get an appointment with a fertility specialist? 

Regarding the progesterone, as far as I understand that is like provera. After you ovulate your progesterone levels rise and falls again and that is when AF shows. So for me who didnt O - I have to take provera which simulates and acts as if I did O to let me progesterone levels rise and fall again so AF can show. If you already O then I dont see the need to use it? I may be wrong but this is how my Gynae explained it to me. 

Also, from what I understand, Clomid should not be used for longer than 3 months at a time.


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Sarah I agree you can't go too overboard with some of those things otherwise you just end up hating your life and resenting the entire process. I've definitely cut back on some of my unhealthy habits (less coffee, less alcohol), but I could add in a few walks a week and a few more veggies to my meals and call it good.
> 
> This next cycle I'm not even going to bother with OPKs since we'll be on vacation. I know my ideal days to BD and my cycle never really deviates from its pattern, I also get really good ewcm so I'll have some indication as to where I'm at. We'll just BD when we want to and call it good. Its not like timing it has helped me out one bit this past year.

Hi Belle, maybe having a rest from all the ttc stress and just go with the flow might be a perfect approach and just what you need. Hope you enjoy the vacation and that the BD magic give you that BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Just booked myself a cd3 blood test for tomorrow(price from a private clinic:800 thb). This cycle I'll still do clomid after discussing with my hubby. I will do the two fertility test for women, unless it's ridiculously expensive in Thailand (have asked quotes from two hospitals for the xray test to check if my tubes are blocked). I might also do the trigger shot this month. For December I'd like to try double clomid (100 mg), and trigger.
> 
> Not really sure what to think of iui, any thoughts? if it is not too expensive we might try that already in December.
> 
> If we need Ivf for sure we will do it back in Europe, as it's covered up to two tries in Norway..
> 
> I think I will stop clomid if no bfp by end of Jan.. Maybe then trying something else..
> 
> 
> Anyone using progesterone? I am looking into maybe trying it, but if I understand correctly you'll have to use it ONLY after ovulation, right?
> 
> Hi Norelisa, I cant help with all the questions you have, but maybe you should get an appointment with a fertility specialist?
> 
> Regarding the progesterone, as far as I understand that is like provera. After you ovulate your progesterone levels rise and falls again and that is when AF shows. So for me who didnt O - I have to take provera which simulates and acts as if I did O to let me progesterone levels rise and fall again so AF can show. If you already O then I dont see the need to use it? I may be wrong but this is how my Gynae explained it to me.
> 
> Also, from what I understand, Clomid should not be used for longer than 3 months at a time.Click to expand...

I don't always ovulate, and I have seen a specialist.. But our insurance doesn't cover this so we try to keep it on the low.. I've heard 6 months is the max.. Because of the lining and other risks. Anyway, I took Oct + nov. And will probably try in Dec with 100 mg. I'll obviously talk to the Dr before that and listen to them.. I only have enough clomid 50 mg for this cycle anyway.. I mean, ideally I think all of us would have preferred getting pregnant without the need of any help, right? With my husbands horrible sa it's even more difficult :/


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, I agree and that's exactly what I meant. If you go too strict with this all you're just going to end up resentful about it all. Like a cheeseburger probably isn't going to be the difference between a BFP and BFN for us. But it's probably not a good idea to have cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner. 
Good idea with flagging OPKs. Your O date doesn't deviate all that much and you know when to BD. It's definitely not a timing issue! I'm only temping during my fertile days now. It's either going to happen between CD 10-21 or it's probably not going to happen. I would be tempted to start temping from 10DPO though haha. 

Norelisa, that sounds like a good plan. Sorry I can't remember if you O'd on 50mg but from what I've read if a lower dose makes you O then there's no benefit in going up to a higher dose. My doctor didn't want to check my tubes at this stage because he said it was almost certainly an ovulating issue. He basically said do 3 cycles of Clomid and if no pregnancy come back and see me and we will talk about the next step. He then said checking my tubes wasn't really necessary right now but could be if we have no luck with Clomid. Anyway, what I mean, is if you're ovulating and still can't get pregnant it makes sense to do the tube check but if you're not ovulating then that's probably your main problem. Do you mean Provera or progesterone cream? If your DH hasn't got the best swimmers, maybe look into IUI. Also only BD every other day to give them time to replenish. 

Nita, I think it's no longer than 6 months but my doctor said to give it 3 months. After 6 months there is also the risk of ovarian cancer too. 


AFM, feeling really average today. Tired, sleepy, a little bit of a headache, a bit of nausea and sore tummy. Only 3 more doses to go. Please let this work.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, I agree and that's exactly what I meant. If you go too strict with this all you're just going to end up resentful about it all. Like a cheeseburger probably isn't going to be the difference between a BFP and BFN for us. But it's probably not a good idea to have cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner.
> Good idea with flagging OPKs. Your O date doesn't deviate all that much and you know when to BD. It's definitely not a timing issue! I'm only temping during my fertile days now. It's either going to happen between CD 10-21 or it's probably not going to happen. I would be tempted to start temping from 10DPO though haha.
> 
> Norelisa, that sounds like a good plan. Sorry I can't remember if you O'd on 50mg but from what I've read if a lower dose makes you O then there's no benefit in going up to a higher dose. My doctor didn't want to check my tubes at this stage because he said it was almost certainly an ovulating issue. He basically said do 3 cycles of Clomid and if no pregnancy come back and see me and we will talk about the next step. He then said checking my tubes wasn't really necessary right now but could be if we have no luck with Clomid. Anyway, what I mean, is if you're ovulating and still can't get pregnant it makes sense to do the tube check but if you're not ovulating then that's probably your main problem. Do you mean Provera or progesterone cream? If your DH hasn't got the best swimmers, maybe look into IUI. Also only BD every other day to give them time to replenish.
> 
> Nita, I think it's no longer than 6 months but my doctor said to give it 3 months. After 6 months there is also the risk of ovarian cancer too.
> 
> 
> AFM, feeling really average today. Tired, sleepy, a little bit of a headache, a bit of nausea and sore tummy. Only 3 more doses to go. Please let this work.

Sarah - seems like our docs told us the same thing. She said my issue is a ovulation issue and checking my tubes is not necessary although after 3 months of Clomid and it still doesnt work I should come and see her along with DH on further tests on both of us. 

Are you having side effects from the Clomid? I had none on 50mg but scared I might have some on the 100mg. the Provera is making me feel slightly bloated and light cramps :dohh:

Norelisa - I am sorry you are strugling so much :cry::cry: like Sarah said BD only every other day, once in every 48 hours? and my doc also told me to let hubby build up sperm for 3 days before O. I guess everyone says something different and each doc has their own believes. :hugs: wishing you a successful cycle. Hugs XXX


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, I agree and that's exactly what I meant. If you go too strict with this all you're just going to end up resentful about it all. Like a cheeseburger probably isn't going to be the difference between a BFP and BFN for us. But it's probably not a good idea to have cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner.
> Good idea with flagging OPKs. Your O date doesn't deviate all that much and you know when to BD. It's definitely not a timing issue! I'm only temping during my fertile days now. It's either going to happen between CD 10-21 or it's probably not going to happen. I would be tempted to start temping from 10DPO though haha.
> 
> Norelisa, that sounds like a good plan. Sorry I can't remember if you O'd on 50mg but from what I've read if a lower dose makes you O then there's no benefit in going up to a higher dose. My doctor didn't want to check my tubes at this stage because he said it was almost certainly an ovulating issue. He basically said do 3 cycles of Clomid and if no pregnancy come back and see me and we will talk about the next step. He then said checking my tubes wasn't really necessary right now but could be if we have no luck with Clomid. Anyway, what I mean, is if you're ovulating and still can't get pregnant it makes sense to do the tube check but if you're not ovulating then that's probably your main problem. Do you mean Provera or progesterone cream? If your DH hasn't got the best swimmers, maybe look into IUI. Also only BD every other day to give them time to replenish.
> 
> Nita, I think it's no longer than 6 months but my doctor said to give it 3 months. After 6 months there is also the risk of ovarian cancer too.
> 
> 
> AFM, feeling really average today. Tired, sleepy, a little bit of a headache, a bit of nausea and sore tummy. Only 3 more doses to go. Please let this work.

I think I o-ed, but wasnt followed up with us/blood test.. Got lots of positive opks and a little temp rise (as per attached ff chart) So I guess I won't have to take 100mg, it's already something, huh? :) 

I just want to put my mind at ease, maybe I'm just mind blocking this baby to come ;)

I meant progesterone, the cream to put on to help your body implanting the egg. 

Tomorrow I hopefully will see Dr Donna, she is English and hopefully can help a bit. 

I have requested info from two hospitals here with prices, if anyone is interested let me know and I'll post them here as well 
 



Attached Files:







b_NPmo4S.jpg
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> sarah2211 said:
> 
> 
> Belle, I agree and that's exactly what I meant. If you go too strict with this all you're just going to end up resentful about it all. Like a cheeseburger probably isn't going to be the difference between a BFP and BFN for us. But it's probably not a good idea to have cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner.
> Good idea with flagging OPKs. Your O date doesn't deviate all that much and you know when to BD. It's definitely not a timing issue! I'm only temping during my fertile days now. It's either going to happen between CD 10-21 or it's probably not going to happen. I would be tempted to start temping from 10DPO though haha.
> 
> Norelisa, that sounds like a good plan. Sorry I can't remember if you O'd on 50mg but from what I've read if a lower dose makes you O then there's no benefit in going up to a higher dose. My doctor didn't want to check my tubes at this stage because he said it was almost certainly an ovulating issue. He basically said do 3 cycles of Clomid and if no pregnancy come back and see me and we will talk about the next step. He then said checking my tubes wasn't really necessary right now but could be if we have no luck with Clomid. Anyway, what I mean, is if you're ovulating and still can't get pregnant it makes sense to do the tube check but if you're not ovulating then that's probably your main problem. Do you mean Provera or progesterone cream? If your DH hasn't got the best swimmers, maybe look into IUI. Also only BD every other day to give them time to replenish.
> 
> Nita, I think it's no longer than 6 months but my doctor said to give it 3 months. After 6 months there is also the risk of ovarian cancer too.
> 
> 
> AFM, feeling really average today. Tired, sleepy, a little bit of a headache, a bit of nausea and sore tummy. Only 3 more doses to go. Please let this work.
> 
> Sarah - seems like our docs told us the same thing. She said my issue is a ovulation issue and checking my tubes is not necessary although after 3 months of Clomid and it still doesnt work I should come and see her along with DH on further tests on both of us.
> 
> Are you having side effects from the Clomid? I had none on 50mg but scared I might have some on the 100mg. the Provera is making me feel slightly bloated and light cramps :dohh:
> 
> Norelisa - I am sorry you are strugling so much :cry::cry: like Sarah said BD only every other day, once in every 48 hours? and my doc also told me to let hubby build up sperm for 3 days before O. I guess everyone says something different and each doc has their own believes. :hugs: wishing you a successful cycle. Hugs XXXClick to expand...

Thanks, bd every 48 h was the plan but then I got tons of positive opks.. Haha &#128514; this cycle I'm tempted to do a trigger shot.. And hopefully hubby will be around with no travelling during o-ing.. 

The Dr also told me that would be next step, I'm just thinking if I can stop worrying about me being the problem then maybe better chance to conceive.. It will depend on price though, haha :) if too expensive then I'll wait :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah2211 said:
> 
> 
> Belle, I agree and that's exactly what I meant. If you go too strict with this all you're just going to end up resentful about it all. Like a cheeseburger probably isn't going to be the difference between a BFP and BFN for us. But it's probably not a good idea to have cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner.
> Good idea with flagging OPKs. Your O date doesn't deviate all that much and you know when to BD. It's definitely not a timing issue! I'm only temping during my fertile days now. It's either going to happen between CD 10-21 or it's probably not going to happen. I would be tempted to start temping from 10DPO though haha.
> 
> Norelisa, that sounds like a good plan. Sorry I can't remember if you O'd on 50mg but from what I've read if a lower dose makes you O then there's no benefit in going up to a higher dose. My doctor didn't want to check my tubes at this stage because he said it was almost certainly an ovulating issue. He basically said do 3 cycles of Clomid and if no pregnancy come back and see me and we will talk about the next step. He then said checking my tubes wasn't really necessary right now but could be if we have no luck with Clomid. Anyway, what I mean, is if you're ovulating and still can't get pregnant it makes sense to do the tube check but if you're not ovulating then that's probably your main problem. Do you mean Provera or progesterone cream? If your DH hasn't got the best swimmers, maybe look into IUI. Also only BD every other day to give them time to replenish.
> 
> Nita, I think it's no longer than 6 months but my doctor said to give it 3 months. After 6 months there is also the risk of ovarian cancer too.
> 
> 
> AFM, feeling really average today. Tired, sleepy, a little bit of a headache, a bit of nausea and sore tummy. Only 3 more doses to go. Please let this work.
> 
> Sarah - seems like our docs told us the same thing. She said my issue is a ovulation issue and checking my tubes is not necessary although after 3 months of Clomid and it still doesnt work I should come and see her along with DH on further tests on both of us.
> 
> Are you having side effects from the Clomid? I had none on 50mg but scared I might have some on the 100mg. the Provera is making me feel slightly bloated and light cramps :dohh:
> 
> Norelisa - I am sorry you are strugling so much :cry::cry: like Sarah said BD only every other day, once in every 48 hours? and my doc also told me to let hubby build up sperm for 3 days before O. I guess everyone says something different and each doc has their own believes. :hugs: wishing you a successful cycle. Hugs XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, bd every 48 h was the plan but then I got tons of positive opks.. Haha &#128514; this cycle I'm tempted to do a trigger shot.. And hopefully hubby will be around with no travelling during o-ing..
> 
> The Dr also told me that would be next step, I'm just thinking if I can stop worrying about me being the problem then maybe better chance to conceive.. It will depend on price though, haha :) if too expensive then I'll wait :)Click to expand...

I think the stress is making it worse. have you considered doing the 21day test to confirm if you O or not? I know you need to pay for everything yourself, so not sure what it costs? My medical aid covers it so don't even have an idea of costs. But it will confirm if you O'd or not.

No healthy eating for me today - temperatures here are rising and currently our real feel temperature is 44 degrees Celsius (111.2 Fahrenheit) :wacko:


----------



## 2much

Just checking in/catching up with you all!

Belle & Norelisa - sorry you're out :(

Nita- congrats on your hubby's promotion! That definitely helps with things.


I *should* start testing 11/1-11/3ish but I caved and tested this morning. I think I see a little pink dye hanging out where the positive line should be. I had stark BFNs around 8dpt so I know it isn't leftover from my trigger. What do you all think?

https://i64.tinypic.com/14x0a48.jpg


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I see that pink smudging too, but not sure how to read that! Ohhh FX!


----------



## sarah2211

2 much. That photo looks like you've taken it before it's ready to read. It looks like the dye hasn't quite settled yet. Do another one!!


----------



## Norelisa

2much: i wouldn't be surprised if it's a bfp for you soon!! :flower:

So, so far we have one, possibly two positives?! 

I have had a look and correct me if I'm wrong :

Weebles: clomid day 5-9 and trigger shot? 
2much: clomid day 3-7 and trigger shot? 

Did anyone do trigger and got bfn? 

Just stopped by the hospital, after my Dr appointment and got prices and stuff.. :)


----------



## sarah2211

Hopefully this cycle works for you norelisa! 

Feeling a bit sad because it's now November and we started trying last November. 86% of women my age have conceived after a year of trying.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Hopefully this cycle works for you norelisa!
> 
> Feeling a bit sad because it's now November and we started trying last November. 86% of women my age have conceived after a year of trying.

Sarah - hang in there. It will happen for you, don't give up and always be positive. You are not going through this alone :hugs::hugs:

Norelisa - this cycle might be it for you. 

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone.


----------



## Babydust28

Wow there's me been absent for the weekend and looks like I have loads to catch up on...

I'll catch up now and reply but in the mean time Does anyone think I've had the implantation dip?
I'm so hopefully I'm ticking so many symptom boxes xx


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Wow there's me been absent for the weekend and looks like I have loads to catch up on...
> 
> I'll catch up now and reply but in the mean time Does anyone think I've had the implantation dip?
> I'm so hopefully I'm ticking so many symptom boxes xx

Fingers crossed!! How long are your cycles normally? (mine seems to change from 27-34 so not reliable).. Hopefully the temps will go back up and confirm it's an implantation dip :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - need some advice! Did a clear blue advanced this morning and got a blinking smiley. CM is watery. Today is CD 10. Last month on clomid I didn't ovulate until cd20 (was only using wondfos so don't know when the estrogen surge started). DH is supposed to have his SA tomorrow morning but now I think we should cancel and wait until after I ovulate. I think we should be tobight then wait for the solid smiley and bd 2 days in a row. Thoughts?


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - need some advice! Did a clear blue advanced this morning and got a blinking smiley. CM is watery. Today is CD 10. Last month on clomid I didn't ovulate until cd20 (was only using wondfos so don't know when the estrogen surge started). DH is supposed to have his SA tomorrow morning but now I think we should cancel and wait until after I ovulate. I think we should be tobight then wait for the solid smiley and bd 2 days in a row. Thoughts?

I would definitely go for rescheduling the SA!! Even with low sperm count / bad morph or mobility there is still a chance to get pregnant :)) otherwise if you go ahead with SA (and no bd for 2-3 days) then the chances are lower, right? here in bkk we got the results within 2.5 h after he "deposited", but all you need is that one healthy swimmer. :hugs: i wouldn't worry about rescheduling it at all!!


----------



## 2much

Norelisa said:


> 2much: i wouldn't be surprised if it's a bfp for you soon!! :flower:
> 
> So, so far we have one, possibly two positives?!
> 
> I have had a look and correct me if I'm wrong :
> 
> Weebles: clomid day 5-9 and trigger shot?
> 2much: clomid day 3-7 and trigger shot?
> 
> Did anyone do trigger and got bfn?
> 
> Just stopped by the hospital, after my Dr appointment and got prices and stuff.. :)

Yep that was my schedule exactly, Clomid CD3-7, Ovidrel trigger late CD12. I tested on 8DPO and had a negative so I knew the trigger was out of my system.

Norelisa- I'm excited for you to get started! 



sarah2211 said:


> Hopefully this cycle works for you norelisa!
> 
> Feeling a bit sad because it's now November and we started trying last November. 86% of women my age have conceived after a year of trying.

'
Sorry about hitting your one year mark. It isn't a good feeling, I know. But I'm here for you if you ever want to talk/vent!



Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - need some advice! Did a clear blue advanced this morning and got a blinking smiley. CM is watery. Today is CD 10. Last month on clomid I didn't ovulate until cd20 (was only using wondfos so don't know when the estrogen surge started). DH is supposed to have his SA tomorrow morning but now I think we should cancel and wait until after I ovulate. I think we should be tobight then wait for the solid smiley and bd 2 days in a row. Thoughts?

I would be fine with rescheduling until after your O. Can't really hurt. But if this cycle doesn't work I personally would do the SA- I think it could be wasteful to use Clomid if you have other underlying problems you could know about beforehand! But that's just my opinion. Fingers crossed for you this cycle and maybe you won't even need the SA!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I'm sorry to hear about your one year anniversary for TTC. I'm a bit in denial over mine as we started NTNP mid November but didn't start timing things until December. I won't count myself as being at the one year mark and really believing it until December... Even though I'm about to start my 15th cycle haha. Oh denial is a long road. 

Here's to hoping we both get our BFPs in the next year!


----------



## Babydust28

I'm so happy.... my specialist has called and said yes I did O so they're keeping me on 100mg Clomid on says 2-6... just a waiting game now.
That was such a relief. Praying for my bfp.
Infact I want to go and get a test for the morning.

I have 
backache
Lack of energy
Dizzy sicky feeling
Headaches 
Cramps 

All seems positive but I know I've had good symptoms in the past and ended up getting my hopes up for no reason. Xx


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Sarah I'm sorry to hear about your one year anniversary for TTC. I'm a bit in denial over mine as we started NTNP mid November but didn't start timing things until December. I won't count myself as being at the one year mark and really believing it until December... Even though I'm about to start my 15th cycle haha. Oh denial is a long road.
> 
> Here's to hoping we both get our BFPs in the next year!

You're back? :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I can never seem to stay away for long 2much lol. Your TWW must be coming to an end soon ??


----------



## Aphy

That's excellent Babydust,big relief for you! GL in the TWW, what dpo are you? I am currently fighting the super strong urge to test early (8dpo)


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> That's excellent Babydust,big relief for you! GL in the TWW, what dpo are you? I am currently fighting the super strong urge to test early (8dpo)

Well ff has me as 7dpo but I think I'm 8dpo.
it's such a relief to know I've ovulated and I've responded perfectly to the Clomid. 

I know that feeling of dying to test... I'm so close to testing fmu tomorrow but I don't want to risk a BFN and it disappoint me if it's just BFN because it's too soon
how are you feeling... we are at the same point which is ace xx


----------



## Aphy

I have come to the conclusion that my body feels this ttc thing is a type of game: it will give me a set of symptoms one cycle to get my hopes up only to get a BFN,which means I then know that those symptoms aren't pregnancy related so I won't get hopes up if I get them again. Rational right? Do you think my body will give me the same symptoms the next cycle... Of course not! Every cycle I get new and improved symptoms just so I have to stay interested. Well played body &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I'm trying really hard to convince myself to not use a clearblue digital week estimator tomorrow morning since it's the most sensitive test we get here by us (10miu). Amazes me the excuses my head comes up with to try rationalize why I should test...

As you can see,the struggle is real!

I feel positive this cycle and I think that's why I am so impatient. Last cycle was the exact opposite


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my body feels this ttc thing is a type of game: it will give me a set of symptoms one cycle to get my hopes up only to get a BFN,which means I then know that those symptoms aren't pregnancy related so I won't get hopes up if I get them again. Rational right? Do you think my body will give me the same symptoms the next cycle... Of course not! Every cycle I get new and improved symptoms just so I have to stay interested. Well played body &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I'm trying really hard to convince myself to not use a clearblue digital week estimator tomorrow morning since it's the most sensitive test we get here by us (10miu). Amazes me the excuses my head comes up with to try rationalize why I should test...
> 
> As you can see,the struggle is real!
> 
> I feel positive this cycle and I think that's why I am so impatient. Last cycle was the exact opposite

I know exactly how you feel... don't waste an expensive test... mine would only be one of the ICs I have.

our bodies are most certainly cruel to us, it's happened to me where I could've swore I was pregnant I just felt pregnant and had so many symptoms it was unreal and hen the stupid :witch: came along. 

as much as I know stressing over it does absolutely no good I just can't help it... I Google everything it's getting ridiculous again how obsessed I am urghh xx


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks 2much. It just sucks. We thought we'd have a baby by Christmas. At this rate I probably won't be pregnant at Christmas. I just hope it happens soon. Thanks. 

Belle, the anniversary sucks. We didn't start temping and timing things until about March but i don't think it really matters too much. We were BDing at least 3 times a week. Haha the denial some how makes it easier. 

Baby dust, im glad you ovulated. It's really just a matter of time now, if it's not this cycle, it'll be very soon I'm sure. 

Aphy, I really think you should give it another 2 days. It looks like you've just had a dip that could be implantation. Usually you can get a BFP 48 hours after that. If you can hold off haha. 

AFM, tomorrow I'll be all done with Clomid for this cycle. Apart from the first day, I've felt fine on Clomid. Last time I got hot flushes a week or so after my last dose, so we will see if that happens again. Honestly it feels like DH is suffering the mood swing side effect far more than me! Haha


----------



## sarah2211

2 much have you tested again?


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,you are right so I was able to hold out on testing. Mostly due to the temp dip this morning. I always get a dip mid lp so I know to not get my hopes up about it anymore. Seeing it helped me to tone down my positivity and excitement so I am more realistic now.

I know it doesn't feel that way for you but you are already half way to O day! Just a few more days then you can work on getting that Christmas bfp!


----------



## sarah2211

I know, I've had 'implantation dips' on cycles that have ended up as a BFN. I've had a triphasic chart on a BFN cycle. I don't even know if my charts are accurate because they haven't lined up with progesterone blood tests. 

But! If this dip is an implantation one, you'll be able to test in the next 48 hours. I know it feels like AGES away! 

I'm CD 6 today. My doctor said to consider CD 10-20 as fertile. I'm taking Clomid on CD 3-7. When did you ladies take Clomid and when did you O?


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> I know, I've had 'implantation dips' on cycles that have ended up as a BFN. I've had a triphasic chart on a BFN cycle. I don't even know if my charts are accurate because they haven't lined up with progesterone blood tests.
> 
> But! If this dip is an implantation one, you'll be able to test in the next 48 hours. I know it feels like AGES away!
> 
> I'm CD 6 today. My doctor said to consider CD 10-20 as fertile. I'm taking Clomid on CD 3-7. When did you ladies take Clomid and when did you O?

So glad you're coming to the end of Clomid, bd like crazy and hopefully you get your bfp
it sucks that you've had an anniversary of ttc come round with no success but try not to think of that now, just keep positive (easier said than done) and it will happen. have you thought of changing the days you take clomid just as another option is all I'm thinking xx


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> Sarah,you are right so I was able to hold out on testing. Mostly due to the temp dip this morning. I always get a dip mid lp so I know to not get my hopes up about it anymore. Seeing it helped me to tone down my positivity and excitement so I am more realistic now.
> 
> I know it doesn't feel that way for you but you are already half way to O day! Just a few more days then you can work on getting that Christmas bfp!

sending :dust: your way xx 




and just thought I'd send some more for all you ladies 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Nita2806

Hi Ladies - havent checked in in a while and seems like i missed a lot. Hope I didnt miss any BFP :dohh:

2 days left on Provera for me - and I am seriously gaining a lot of weight this cycle on Provera. Anyone else had hunger pains while on Provera?

I wonder why we all have to take Clomid on different days, anyone perhaps know why? I am taking it on day 5 - 9


----------



## Babydust28

I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:

why oh why did I do it!!!

Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161102-084142.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust28 said:


> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx

So sorry for the BFN :hugs: 

Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.


----------



## Babydust28

Nita2806 said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
> 
> So sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.Click to expand...

were you taking 50mg before then?
what days have you been told to take it? I may try and mix it up a little if next cycle I don't get my bfp.

aww that's a sweet idea I hope that works for you :dust:

I need to keep positive as right now I'm feeling so upset :cry: I need to think it means I'll be slightly thinner on my wedding day and on the beach in April as we get married abroad xx


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust28 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
> 
> So sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.Click to expand...
> 
> were you taking 50mg before then?
> what days have you been told to take it? I may try and mix it up a little if next cycle I don't get my bfp.
> 
> aww that's a sweet idea I hope that works for you :dust:
> 
> I need to keep positive as right now I'm feeling so upset :cry: I need to think it means I'll be slightly thinner on my wedding day and on the beach in April as we get married abroad xxClick to expand...

I started with 50mg last month and didnt O and now my Gynae put me on 100Mg. She also told me to take it on day 5 - 9 - so for now ill take it when she says.

The BFN can change a lot, i remember the disappointment after each and every BFN :( I like to think things happen as they should and when my time is right it will come. Positive thoughts also help. Perhaps mixing it up a little might work for you, I hope so. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> I can never seem to stay away for long 2much lol. Your TWW must be coming to an end soon ??

Glad you're back, how are you doing? 



sarah2211 said:


> Thanks 2much. It just sucks. We thought we'd have a baby by Christmas. At this rate I probably won't be pregnant at Christmas. I just hope it happens soon. Thanks.

I hope it happens soon for you, too. I was hoping to announce at Christmas but of course I know how long this journey has been and can be...



sarah2211 said:


> 2 much have you tested again?

Hey Sarah- thanks for checking in on me :) Yup, CD27, BFN. It's not over I guess. But not feeling great about it.



sarah2211 said:


> I'm CD 6 today. My doctor said to consider CD 10-20 as fertile. I'm taking Clomid on CD 3-7. When did you ladies take Clomid and when did you O?

I did Clomid CD3-7, scan at CD12 for follies, did the trigger that evening. I ovulated CD13-14 is my guess. OPKs showed + but of course because of trigger. Are you doing a trigger or going to O on your own?


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
> 
> So sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.Click to expand...
> 
> were you taking 50mg before then?
> what days have you been told to take it? I may try and mix it up a little if next cycle I don't get my bfp.
> 
> aww that's a sweet idea I hope that works for you :dust:
> 
> I need to keep positive as right now I'm feeling so upset :cry: I need to think it means I'll be slightly thinner on my wedding day and on the beach in April as we get married abroad xxClick to expand...

Sorry for the BNF, but wasn't it a bit early to test? You are not out until AF, right? :) 

I had to change the day for Clomid this month for the simple reason I didn't bring them with me to Myanmar, haha:) So day 3-7 for me this cycle. Talked with my Dr, said it didn't matter if 2-6 or 3-7 ..

Aww.. That would make for a beautiful bday gift ;) My hubbys bday is in beg of December, but doubt I will be able to give it as a gift by then :( 

Though WHEN I get my BNP I WANT to make it a fun surprise for him, but have been holding back on ideas for this because of the stress of it. But maybe it will be a nice thing to prepare anyway? Any suggestions? I have already seen a few ideas online but cannot make up my mind... 

Oh.. And I got my FSH test back - all normal, 8.3 level. So phew!!:D


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
> 
> So sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.Click to expand...
> 
> were you taking 50mg before then?
> what days have you been told to take it? I may try and mix it up a little if next cycle I don't get my bfp.
> 
> aww that's a sweet idea I hope that works for you :dust:
> 
> I need to keep positive as right now I'm feeling so upset :cry: I need to think it means I'll be slightly thinner on my wedding day and on the beach in April as we get married abroad xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the BNF, but wasn't it a bit early to test? You are not out until AF, right? :)
> 
> I had to change the day for Clomid this month for the simple reason I didn't bring them with me to Myanmar, haha:) So day 3-7 for me this cycle. Talked with my Dr, said it didn't matter if 2-6 or 3-7 ..
> 
> Aww.. That would make for a beautiful bday gift ;) My hubbys bday is in beg of December, but doubt I will be able to give it as a gift by then :(
> 
> Though WHEN I get my BNP I WANT to make it a fun surprise for him, but have been holding back on ideas for this because of the stress of it. But maybe it will be a nice thing to prepare anyway? Any suggestions? I have already seen a few ideas online but cannot make up my mind...
> 
> Oh.. And I got my FSH test back - all normal, 8.3 level. So phew!!:DClick to expand...

Norelisa, December is still a month away so you could very well have the BFP by then :hugs:

I have been thinking about ways to surprise DH if i ever get the BFP. My suggestion is to go out and buy a pair of shoes and outfit for the baby along with a mug that says 'worlds best dad' and put that in a box along with the test showing the BFP and give it to him. DH would absolutely adore that. :haha: if i think of any other ways i will share it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well officially CD 1 today.... on to cycle 15 :/ AF due Nov 27. This is my last cycle to complete 1 year of TTC #1. Good God I hope it doesn't take another year. I had an angry week all leading up to AF, but I just feel numb now and I'm thankful for that. I really truly believed I would already have a baby by now. Now I wonder if I will EVER have a baby. If all the ingredients are there to make it happen and it still doesn't happen why should it ever happen?


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Well officially CD 1 today.... on to cycle 15 :/ AF due Nov 27. This is my last cycle to complete 1 year of TTC #1. Good God I hope it doesn't take another year. I had an angry week all leading up to AF, but I just feel numb now and I'm thankful for that. I really truly believed I would already have a baby by now. Now I wonder if I will EVER have a baby. If all the ingredients are there to make it happen and it still doesn't happen why should it ever happen?

So sorry about AF showing. 15 cycles is a lot for 1 year? do you have very short cycles?


----------



## Babydust28

Norelisa said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> I have caved and tested this morning and now feeling so upset because surprise surprise it's :bfn:
> 
> why oh why did I do it!!!
> 
> Nita- I think from what I've read the reason people take the clomid at different times depends on the egg quality for example, if you take it 2-6 or 3-7 it gives you more follicles, but not as high quality. if you take it days 5-9 it will give you less follicles, but higher quality.
> So, you may have a slightly higher chance of getting pregnant if you take it days 2-6 or 3-7 but from what I've read you're also a higher chance of miscarriage since the egg may not be high quality. xx
> 
> So sorry for the BFN :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for sharing. When I went for my check up before I started Clomid my gynae told me I have 'nice eggs' lol so whatever that is supposed to mean. hope i respond to the 100mg Clomid this cycle. DH has his birthday in January and it would be awesome to him a BFP on his bday :blush: but not getting my hopes up too much.Click to expand...
> 
> were you taking 50mg before then?
> what days have you been told to take it? I may try and mix it up a little if next cycle I don't get my bfp.
> 
> aww that's a sweet idea I hope that works for you :dust:
> 
> I need to keep positive as right now I'm feeling so upset :cry: I need to think it means I'll be slightly thinner on my wedding day and on the beach in April as we get married abroad xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry for the BNF, but wasn't it a bit early to test? You are not out until AF, right? :)
> 
> I had to change the day for Clomid this month for the simple reason I didn't bring them with me to Myanmar, haha:) So day 3-7 for me this cycle. Talked with my Dr, said it didn't matter if 2-6 or 3-7 ..
> 
> Aww.. That would make for a beautiful bday gift ;) My hubbys bday is in beg of December, but doubt I will be able to give it as a gift by then :(
> 
> Though WHEN I get my BNP I WANT to make it a fun surprise for him, but have been holding back on ideas for this because of the stress of it. But maybe it will be a nice thing to prepare anyway? Any suggestions? I have already seen a few ideas online but cannot make up my mind...
> 
> Oh.. And I got my FSH test back - all normal, 8.3 level. So phew!!:DClick to expand...

yup you're right, it's quite early to test. I'm definitely not going to test now until AF is at least 2 days late.
I have decided to make a promise to myself, next cycle I am not going to obsess over SS and I may even keep off here just to have a more laid back and chilled cycle rather than so much obsessing because it's not doing me much good at all. xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I do have short cycles, but one of them was only 17 days long and was anovulatory so it essentially gave me an extra cycle this year. So I'm on my 14th cycle where I'll actually ovulate but 15th cycle counting all the cycles that I actually tried for this past year. Short cycles blow, it's like super speed infertility


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Nita I do have short cycles, but one of them was only 17 days long and was anovulatory so it essentially gave me an extra cycle this year. So I'm on my 14th cycle where I'll actually ovulate but 15th cycle counting all the cycles that I actually tried for this past year. Short cycles blow, it's like super speed infertility

Oh wow, what a bummer, especially the super short cycle. I had some of those and they are horrible. I hope things change for you and you get your BFP. :hugs:


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

sarah2211 said:


> I know, I've had 'implantation dips' on cycles that have ended up as a BFN. I've had a triphasic chart on a BFN cycle. I don't even know if my charts are accurate because they haven't lined up with progesterone blood tests.
> 
> But! If this dip is an implantation one, you'll be able to test in the next 48 hours. I know it feels like AGES away!
> 
> I'm CD 6 today. My doctor said to consider CD 10-20 as fertile. I'm taking Clomid on CD 3-7. When did you ladies take Clomid and when did you O?

Hi Sarah - I took Clomid on CD8-12, trigger shot on CD 18 because I do not O on my own and had IUI on CD20. My OPKs said peak fertility (blinky smiley) between CD15-19 and I had High Fertility (solid smiley) on CD20. Hope this helps. I would also start with the OPKs to keep track.


----------



## Babydust28

Just an update... realised my test was 2 years out of date... does that affect the result.
I'm clutching at straws I know and I don't mean to sound thick but any help and advice would be fab thank you ladies xx


----------



## Ask4joy

We decided to try to do the SA anyway this morning and get it over with. We tried at home before work. Woke up early. DH's appt. was at 7:30am and I have to leave the house at 6:45am. Tried for 30 mins and he couldn't do it. He just can't perform under pressure. I was so upset all day. I don't know how we will ever get the SA done. I'm feeling more and more like it's him that is causing it to take this long and feeling very angry. We already only BD eod bc it's hard for him to perform more often than that. This cycle I'm waiting until I get a +opk and then we will bd 2 days in a row. It seems like he doesn't "deposit" as much when we go eod for 10+ days...like the supply has been depleted by the time I O. I am feeling so upset today.


----------



## 2much

Ask4joy said:


> We decided to try to do the SA anyway this morning and get it over with. We tried at home before work. Woke up early. DH's appt. was at 7:30am and I have to leave the house at 6:45am. Tried for 30 mins and he couldn't do it. He just can't perform under pressure. I was so upset all day. I don't know how we will ever get the SA done. I'm feeling more and more like it's him that is causing it to take this long and feeling very angry. We already only BD eod bc it's hard for him to perform more often than that. This cycle I'm waiting until I get a +opk and then we will bd 2 days in a row. It seems like he doesn't "deposit" as much when we go eod for 10+ days...like the supply has been depleted by the time I O. I am feeling so upset today.

Oh, I'm sorry. I totally feel your pain. I get the lack of performance when he knows it is "time." The SA was a struggle for us too. I really had to turn things up, lol. We did ours at...5:30am so he could drop it off before work. It was difficult to say the least. I don't know what advice I can offer, but I just feel for you. Hugs.


----------



## mod19

So I've been mia from this thread for a long time (since page 2 maybe? Lol), and had a question for you guys:

I'm on my second cycle of clomid. My Dr upped my dosage to 100 MG this month days 3-7. I haven't had a positive opk yet, but my goodness the cramping is getting bad tonight! And it mixes with a bloating feeling and feels worse when I need to pass gas or use the bathroom. Has anyone else felt this? I've never had cramping before o like this before. I believe I'm on cd14


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust - I would definitely re test with a test that have not expired, i have heard that expired tests can be inaccurate.

ASk - I am sorry that DH cant perform to get the SA done :nope: if I look at my DH and see how he struggles to perform and how frustrated i get - I can totally understand your frustration.

I am on my last day of Provera (taking my last pill before bed in a few hours) and its also DH last day of alcohol so he is going to be grumpy again :haha::haha: I am also seeing some light spotting hope this mean AF will show earlier than the 5 days it took last month.

Also wanted to ask - what time of day do you ladies take your Clomid?


----------



## sarah2211

2 much, awww I'm sorry about the BFN. I really hope it's just too early. Sorry but I've forgotten if you're temping or know when you ovulated? If so, how many DPO are you today? 

Belle, I'm sorry :( bloody AF. Doesn't she know she's not wanted?! I think if I was in your shoes I would be so wanting to start femara. I would just want to do whatever I could. You're being very considered and reasonable. It would be so easy to throw all reason and common sense out the window. This is my 9th cycle in 12 months. 

Baby dust, that's showing a lot of restraint not testing until you're 2 days late haha. Based on your charts it should be pretty obvious whether AF is on its way of not. If your temps drop, you'll know AF is on its way. Let's just hope it stays nice and high. I wouldn't trust a HPT 2 years past its expiry. 

TTCfirst, thank you for answering. Haha I think my question might have gotten lost in all of the other posts. I'm taking Clomid CD3-7 so hopefully it should be earlier in my cycle. I'm not being monitored and not getting a trigger injection. Good luck, I hope you get your sticky BFP soon. 

Ask, I'm sorry that you had trouble with your DH's SA. Maybe it was that early morning? Is there anything he can take or do? I know Maca Root is meant to be good for libido. I seem to have the opposite problem with my DH, he'd go twice, three times a day if I was up for it! 

Mod, welcome back. You're doing the same dose and days of Clomid as me. I'm only on CD7 today though. I can't help you, I've never had that before. Hopefully you're about to O!

Nita, I really hope AF isn't far away! Haha poor DH! I just ask my DH to not drink too much. His SA is fine but we are spending so much on fertility treatment, let's not compromise it. Spotting is a good sign! I always take my Clomid with dinner, about 7pm. 

AFM, my last Clomid tablets done and dusted! I'm feeling pretty lucky about the lack of side effects. I'll start temping from tomorrow morning and OPKs on Monday probably. I just hope I ovulate!


----------



## Aphy

Mod, I always get bloated and gassy around O time on Clomid, its one of the classic side effects. I hope it fades soon!

Nita, most cycles I take my Clomid in the evenings when I get home from work since that is the only consistent time I know I will be able to take it. In the mornings I am too rushed to get ready for work so afraid I would forget or skip days unintentionally.

I caved and took a ic at 9dpo this morning and got the expected bfn. Not surprising since its a 20miu so I know I was being unrealistic. I was hoping that the throbbing pains I had at 6dpo was implantation related but it probably wasnt. Had a temp dip yesterday and its back up high today but I get this often in my cycles so not reading too much into it this time. Going to try hold out on testing again until AF due (if I can restrain myself!)


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - my agreement with DH is he can have the alcohol he wants while im on provera, but when that stops no alcohol for the rest of the time. luckily non alcoholic drinks doesn't taste too bad (his words) :haha: we are also spending a lot on fertility drugs so i feel we need to do all we can to up our chances.

I dont know if I have shared this before but the Gynae suggested the following to up our chances (maybe this helps):
- Both man/women need to cut on alcohol, smoking and eat healthy
- Man - should not wear tight underpants and should not cycle

Glad to see im not the only one taking Clomid in the evening - but I take it in the evening so I can have the side effect while sleeping (hopefully) last cycle I didnt get any side effects apart from some headaches (could also have been other factors and not Clomid) during the day.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Baby dust, that's showing a lot of restraint not testing until you're 2 days late haha. Based on your charts it should be pretty obvious whether AF is on its way of not. If your temps drop, you'll know AF is on its way. Let's just hope it stays nice and high. I wouldn't trust a HPT 2 years past its expiry.

How soon before af would my temp go down? It went up this morning quite a bit. I am just trying to hold back because it really upsets me seeing bfn... at least taking a test that late I'll know a lot more for sure rather than thinking is it a false bfn x



Nita2806 said:


> Babydust - I would definitely re test with a test that have not expired, i have heard that expired tests can be inaccurate.

I did think they have an expiry for a reason buy then thought well it hasn't been opened so maybe it's OK... I'm clutching to the fact I tested 'too early' and the test was out of date. I hate this waiting Game so much x

Ask - I'm so sorry for your husbands problems it must be so frustrating for you both. Maybe ask about so performance gel see if that helps... keep O a secret from him too so he doesn't feel the pressure. 

Aphy- sorry about the BFN... it's too soon though so yes definitely hold off now and if :witch: doesn't show her ugly face then test. :dust:

Belle- urghh she's a horrible :witch: here's to a positive next cycle. Try and keep positive x

2much- sorry you got a :bfn: seems a few of us caved. When is your af due? I'm hoping you say you be tested too early and you're still in with a high chance...but saying that, you're not out until AF so I'm keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## 2much

mod19 said:


> So I've been mia from this thread for a long time (since page 2 maybe? Lol), and had a question for you guys:
> 
> I'm on my second cycle of clomid. My Dr upped my dosage to 100 MG this month days 3-7. I haven't had a positive opk yet, but my goodness the cramping is getting bad tonight! And it mixes with a bloating feeling and feels worse when I need to pass gas or use the bathroom. Has anyone else felt this? I've never had cramping before o like this before. I believe I'm on cd14

Yup those were totally normal symptoms for me! Just did my first Clomid cycle.



Nita2806 said:


> Also wanted to ask - what time of day do you ladies take your Clomid?

When the pharmacist handed me the prescription she suggested taking it at night to help reduce any symptoms I could notice. I think it helped? I didn't have hot flashes, except maybe the night sweats twice.



sarah2211 said:


> 2 much, awww I'm sorry about the BFN. I really hope it's just too early. Sorry but I've forgotten if you're temping or know when you ovulated? If so, how many DPO are you today?

Sarah- I did a Clomid round, scan a CD12 showed 3 mature follies, and Ovidrel trigger CD12 evening. So I am pretty darn sure I O'd! :) 

I'm CD28, probably 15dpo. I didn't test this morning...AF-like cramps so I figure I'm just going to wait. Feeling a bit defeated this morning.



Babydust28 said:


> 2much- sorry you got a :bfn: seems a few of us caved. When is your af due? I'm hoping you say you be tested too early and you're still in with a high chance...but saying that, you're not out until AF so I'm keeping everything crossed for you x

AF is due today, CD28. Blah.


----------



## 2much

AF is here. I freakin' knew it.


----------



## Nita2806

2much said:


> AF is here. I freakin' knew it.

I am so sorry :cry: keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

2much said:


> AF is here. I freakin' knew it.

Oh that stupid :witch: so sorry hun :cry: 
Here's to the next cycle.

Loads of :dust: your way and let's hope you can post your :bfp: this next cycle.

It's such a kick back, but be kind to yourself and just keep thinking positive thoughts. I really hope your get your :bfp: soon :flower::hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. When we aren't in the fertile window and dtd every few days, there's no problem at all! Hoping our strategy to wait until +opk and do 2 days in a row works! I started taking mucinex last night and already notice ewcm! Last month I didn't see any! 

Very sorry about AF, 2much. I feel your pain! Keep your head up!

Babydust - my temp usually starts to drop the day of AF. FX for you!

Nita - last cycle I took it in the morning. This cycle in the eve.


----------



## sarah2211

2 much, I'm sorry :( keep everything crossed for next cycle. 

Babydust, mine changes each cycle, but it's anywhere from 1-5 days before AF. 

Ask, could you just not tell DH when you're ovulating and try and reduce some of the pressure? I'm glad the Mucinex is working. I'm going to start taking mine in a few days.


----------



## Babydust28

My temp went up again this morning ... hoping it just stays up but surely by now I should of had an implantation dip which I don't see I've had so it makes me think I'm out 
I was peeing loads yday, not like desperate to go but every hr maybe 45 mins went to the toilet. I am also constipated (sorry tmi)
I've had about 3 spots break out around my mouth they are painful!

I'm going to look into something for my cm as I've found I'm not totally dry but I'm drier when me and OH bd 

Ask- I definitely agree with Sarah, don't let DH know when you're O and then it takes the pressure right off.. must maybe every 3 dAysgarth or EOD throughout your cycle but make sure around O you at least push for EOD if you can't do it every day xx


----------



## Aphy

Babydust,not every person gets implantation dip so don't consider yourself out yet,your temps look good.

I impulsively took the clearblue digital with weeks estimator (10miu) and its was negative so I consider myself out. Bbs still sore it not as sore as previous days.


----------



## Ask4joy

Babydust - your chart is looking good. Not everyone gets an implantation dip. Your chart is starting to look triphasic which is a good sign! 

Aphy - still early! FX!

Sarah - hope the Mucinex works for us both!

DH does fine with eod, even knowing my O day, but it seems that after the first few times on the eod schedule he isn't producing as much, hence our plan to wait until the +opk so he's not depleted! :) The SA pressure is another story...totally a mental thing.


----------



## Babydust28

Ask4joy said:


> Babydust - your chart is looking good. Not everyone gets an implantation dip. Your chart is starting to look triphasic which is a good sign!
> 
> DH does fine with eod, even knowing my O day, but it seems that after the first few times on the eod schedule he isn't producing as much, hence our plan to wait until the +opk so he's not depleted! :) The SA pressure is another story...totally a mental thing.

To be quite honest I think going for something so pressure like a SA I'd struggle to produce... nothing more staged is there. My OH just got me to assist him at home... we live far from the hospital so we had to literally collect the sample and shoot out the door and pray for no traffic and both times we managed it... just! 
He has never struggled in that department I'm quite lucky but when I was assisting him he said it feels so unnatural knowing it's because we have got to get the sample in he pot and shoot out the door.



Aphy said:


> Babydust,not every person gets implantation dip so don't consider yourself out yet,your temps look good.
> 
> I impulsively took the clearblue digital with weeks estimator (10miu) and its was negative so I consider myself out. Bbs still sore it not as sore as previous days.

I was starting to think it's becoming a triphasic chart... but that can't detect for sure pregnancy which is annoying. I'm dying to test again

I peed this morning, 15mins later needed to pee again, 15mins later went on he toilet again as I could feel bowel movement and found the last few days being constipated it was today the opposite... why are our bodies so tricky to understand.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry 2much, AF totally blows. I was really hopeful for you this month!


----------



## Norelisa

So sorry 2much :hugs:

Im awfully quiet now, sorry, I'm reading and meaning to reply, but I've gotten another sinus infection :( seems like it might be a side effect on clomid, as I got one last month too.. Normally I get it once every two years, not once a month on 2-3 day of clomid.. 

Also have to give up my foster kitty, he is being too loud so a neighbour complained. I was only allowed to keep him if he didn't disturb the neighbours. He is a senior cat. Deaf. And hence a bit loud as he can't hear himself.. (he has his Facebook page: Charlie the senior kitty)


----------



## Babydust28

Norelisa said:


> So sorry 2much :hugs:
> 
> Im awfully quiet now, sorry, I'm reading and meaning to reply, but I've gotten another sinus infection :( seems like it might be a side effect on clomid, as I got one last month too.. Normally I get it once every two years, not once a month on 2-3 day of clomid..
> 
> Also have to give up my foster kitty, he is being too loud so a neighbour complained. I was only allowed to keep him if he didn't disturb the neighbours. He is a senior cat. Deaf. And hence a bit loud as he can't hear himself.. (he has his Facebook page: Charlie the senior kitty)

That's such a shame for your kitty I love animals. I hope you find him a lovely home and maybe you could still visit him.

That is a very annoying side effect if it's a side effect... I bet you're feeling very down in the dumps. Do you inhale boiled water steam or even add some menthol crystals to the water it'll help. I do this for my oh as he suffers the same x


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm sorry to hear about your kitty, Norelisa. Hope he finds a good home! And hope you feel better soon!

I got my positive opk today - solid smiley and corresponding positive on a wondfo. I think the mucinex is really helping because I've never had so much ewcm! Had DH take it too as I read it can help. I'm ovulating 5 days earlier than I did on my first round of clomid. My ultrasound isn't scheduled until Tuesday! Going to have to call my doc on Monday and probably tell her I already ovulated - oops! Just waiting for DH to wake up now! :)


----------



## Babydust28

Ask- I am going to get some mucinex, I've looked on the Internet and there is such a huge range... which one have you got and do you take it every day of your cycle?


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo for +OPK Ask! Have fun BDing!

Sorry your feeling so unwell Norelisa and about your kitty as well!

I'm on CD 4 and feeling good about my decision to wait to start femara. Things are so crazy right now between moving, going to Boston and having our puppy Zola move in with us... All of which is happening within a week's time! :O Starting a fertility drug on top of all of that would have been too much!


----------



## Ask4joy

Babydust28 said:


> Ask- I am going to get some mucinex, I've looked on the Internet and there is such a huge range... which one have you got and do you take it every day of your cycle?

I bought the 600mg 12 hour extended release tablets. The only active ingredient should be guaifenesin. I started taking it when I got a flashing smiley on the clearblue digital opk. I'll take it for a couple more days. I think you only need to take it during your fertile period. DH said he noticed a big difference!

Belle - sounds like you are making the right decision! I will say clomid made me way more emotional while taking it and a few days after. I'm very sensitive to anything that alters my hormones which is why I stopped taking BC pills 8 years ago.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I am the same, I already get pretty intense PMS and any hormone changes make me emotional so I'm expecting femara will do the same. I took birth control for 3 years (but quit 6-7 years ago as I felt it wasn't good for my body to suppress the menstrual cycle for so long).


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, I'm sorry about your cat :(. Poor thing. Weird about the sinus infection side effect. I haven't read that before. 

Joy, that's exciting. What CD did you get your positive OPK? What days did you take Clomid? I got the same mucinex as you. Did you take two doses in 24 hours? I'm wondering if it's ok to take one dose at 5-6pmish if we are BDing at night. 

Belle, definitely sounds like the right move. Especially when you don't know how you'll react to femara. What kind of puppy did you get? Good luck with the move and have a nice trip. 

AFM, I'm CD 10 today and temps are quite high for me. Yesterday I had some achy pain in my right ovary and this morning in my left. DH is excited because he thinks that means an egg will be released from both sides and we will end up with twins...! I'd just be happy to ovulate (although of course a BFP is the ultimate aim!).


----------



## sarah2211

I've been trying to find some statistics about chances of conceiving on Clomid. I've found statistics that suggest 10-15%ish conceive on Clomid each cycle. This statistic seems to include everyone who has been prescribed Clomid, including those that may not need it and those that do ovulate but for whatever other reason have been prescribed it. But I'm struggling to find any information for those who don't ovulate/have PCOS. 

Anyone read anything about PCOS and Clomid rates of success?


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I think for pcos clomid will increase your chance to around that 15% mark which is close to standard fertility rates!

So went for acupuncture today and she suggested chinese herbs, so im giving that a go this cycle since i'm not doing femara. I figure I'll do the Chinese medicine thing for the next 3 cycles and see how it goes. After that I'll switch to femara for 3 cycles and then look at IUI


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I got my +opk on cd14. I've only been taking 1 mucinex a day and that seemed to be doing the trick but you can take it every 12 hours. Cramping is a good sign that you are responding to the clomid! I always cramp several days before O and then usually feel more prominent cramping on one side right before, during and right after O.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh hot flushes.. I think.. It's a bit hard to say, if it's the sinus infection, or because I live in a warm country (30-35 degrees), but this night I didn't have fever and I was having hot flashes despite the air con. Normally I'm quite cold at night so I always cuddle under the blanket.. 

Aww.. Puppies!! Wish it wasn't so strickt here with animals :( as I'm not working I'm volunteering most of my time between two charities, one is Paws Bangkok, a cat shelter, I am almost a crazy cat lady, but I also adooore dogs.. So i told my husband, if we can't get kids at all (after going all the way to Ivf), then i need cats and possibly a dog...


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, i am so sorry to hear about your kitty :( 

3 days now since my last provera pill and still no sign of AF, and im on CD40 :wacko: these long cycles have been so annoying. Praying that i will O on Clomid next cycle.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, thanks. I actually decided I should google scholar it and I found quite a lot. Studies suggest somewhere between 11-20%. Of course some of those women in the study might have been older than me so their chance might have been lower. But I'm thinking it's probably around the normal rate. Good luck with the herbs, what will you take?

Babydust, I don't want to say it but your temps have dropped quite a lot. If it was my chart, I'd be expecting AF tomorrow. But things may be different for you and you're not out until AF is here! 

Ask, that's good to know. I think I'll start with OPKs tomorrow, which is CD 11 and 4 days after my last Clomid. My doctor said consider 11-19 as fertile. We will just keep BDing daily until I get a good rise. I think I'll start with 1 mucinex after work and see if that produces enough. I'm hopeful that Clomid is going to make me ovulate this time! 

Norelisa, that doesn't sound like fun. I bet it's hot there too. Have you got antibiotics for your sinus infection? Hopefully it doesn't dry everything out even more. I definitely got hot flashes at night last cycle. I'm not a cat person, but love dogs! Our dog just turned 10 and it's sad to see her getting old. 

Nita, I know that frustration well! Do you temp? That can give you a clue when your temp drops. Apparently vitamin C is good for bringing on AF and so is parsley tea. Mine took 8 days. 

AFM, we are trying to BD every day. This cycle I'm taking vitamin C because I've read that it increases your chances of ovulating and increases the number of live births. I also read today that prednisone is also given women who are Clomid resistant. I have Lupus and my rheumatologist has prescribed me a lot of prednisone so I can take when I flare (because I've had to come off my disease modifying anti arthritic drugs/DMARDs to TTC). Prednisone is safe to take during pregnancy and my rheumatologist is considering even 5mg (plus baby aspirin) when I get pregnant. So I'm thinking of taking 5 or 10mg this cycle too. Plus mucinex.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, I don't want to say it but your temps have dropped quite a lot. If it was my chart, I'd be expecting AF tomorrow. But things may be different for you and you're not out until AF is here!

I know I was so hoping it would go back up this morning but it's dropped massively.
Never mind I didn't honestly expect to conceive first time on clomid. 
I'm going to get some mucinex for my next cycle and I'm thinking of taking Clomid cd3-7 instead of 2-6.... not sure whether to make that change now or do one more cycle on 2-6... any thoughts? Xx


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - no I dont temp, actually tried purchasing a thermo to start to temp in my next cycle, turns out i cant find one anywhere in south africa, so i will have to rely on chanhes in my body and next cycle on the opks and 21 day blood test.

Babydust - i dont think you are out until AF has started. I have read about many women getting preg on their first cycle of clomid. I dont think it makes much of a difference whether you drink the clomid from day 2 or 3. Mine is prescribed from day 5 -9 but because i take them at night i will take them from the night on CD4 and hope for the best.


----------



## Babydust28

Nita2806 said:


> Sarah - no I dont temp, actually tried purchasing a thermo to start to temp in my next cycle, turns out i cant find one anywhere in south africa, so i will have to rely on chanhes in my body and next cycle on the opks and 21 day blood test.
> 
> Babydust - i dont think you are out until AF has started. I have read about many women getting preg on their first cycle of clomid. I dont think it makes much of a difference whether you drink the clomid from day 2 or 3. Mine is prescribed from day 5 -9 but because i take them at night i will take them from the night on CD4 and hope for the best.

I try and keep positive until AF comes but it's hard when my temps have plummeted :cry: I just need to keep looking forward and keep everything crossed for next cycle if af does show up. I keep telling myself, I'll be a little thinner on my wedding day haha even though if I'm honest I wouldn't care if I was huge as long as I had my sticky bean


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm pretty tired of temping. I have a hard time falling back asleep on the weekends after I temp. I think after I confirm O this cycle I'll stop temping. I've always ovulated within 24-48 hours of my +opk so I don't think I need to keep temping to know I'm ovulating. I'm bored of it!


----------



## Aphy

Nita,did you look at your local Dischem? That's where I got mine


----------



## Babydust28

Ask4joy said:


> I'm pretty tired of temping. I have a hard time falling back asleep on the weekends after I temp. I think after I confirm O this cycle I'll stop temping. I've always ovulated within 24-48 hours of my +opk so I don't think I need to keep temping to know I'm ovulating. I'm bored of it!

I have the same problem it's a pain isn't it.
This morning my alarm went off and I was so tired so took my temp and thought ahh I'll be straight back to sleep but no I lay there awake and decided to just get up and to make it worse I woke up to a huge temp drop so I wasn't a happy bunny l. I just have a feeling af is on her way... I'll wake to her tomorrow I can just see it.
I don't have cramps but I just have this feeling and I'm usually right


----------



## Nita2806

Aphy said:


> Nita,did you look at your local Dischem? That's where I got mine

Hi Aphy, wow see you are also in SA, i went to them and clicks both looked at me like i am crazy when i went there and asked. I checked online shops like takealot as well. When did you buy yours and in which section of dischem?


----------



## Aphy

@Nita,yip, 100% South African here &#128512; I bought mine a year ago. Brand called 'Pharmacists choice' basically it's a normal digital thermometer which measures to 1 decimal. The staff in the stores won't understand if you say a thermometer to measure bbt &#128514; (Joy of living in rsa)


----------



## Nita2806

Aphy said:


> @Nita,yip, 100% South African here &#128512; I bought mine a year ago. Brand called 'Pharmacists choice' basically it's a normal digital thermometer which measures to 1 decimal. The staff in the stores won't understand if you say a thermometer to measure bbt &#128514; (Joy of living in rsa)

Thanks so much, ill go there tomorow and look for it, wont ask the staff again XD was about to give up on any chance of temping.


----------



## sarah2211

Baby dust, it's just a matter of time before you get your BFP now that you're ovulating. Your temp has started to drop and it's looking like you're out. Definitely try the mucinex. My doctor gets me to take it 3-7. I've read that 3-7 can cause more follicles and 5-9 is more likely to create 1 good quality egg. But that's not 100% confirmed. 

Ask, that's what I plan to do too. Temp until I confirm ovulation and then give up. I might start again around 10DPO to see if my temp drops. But really most of the temperatures don't really matter. I'm the same about not being able to fall asleep after temping. Plus the Clomid hot flushes have set in and I'm having rubbish sleeps. Hopefully you get your rise in the morning. 

Nita, you can get them for cheap on AliExpress too but then you've got to wait forever for it to arrive. 

Bloody hot flushes have started. I woke up about 4-5 times last night just sweating. Throw the covers off and then I'm too cold. Blah. Can't win. My temp dropped this morning so hopefully it's about to rise! Come on little eggy!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-hope your hot flushes will go away and ovulate soon!
Baby dust to everyone and hope this will be the cycle!
Anyone heard of saliva might damage sperm? I read that in general if the man's sperm is normal, there shouldn't be an issue with saliva while ttc? My dh loves blow job(sorry tmi) as part of our foreplay, and I am wondering if I should worry about that. We don't use it as a lube, we use preseed. This cycle we managed to bd during the fertile window, and I used femara and trigger shot, hoping this will be the cycle for me!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Rawan, I hope so too. 
I haven't heard the saliva damages the sperm but it can make it more difficult for them to swim. If it was me, I'd just skip blowjobs during your most fertile time. It's just a few days, plus you want to do as much as you can to put the odds in your favour. 

Having some odd CM today. Earlier it was creamy, but stretchy. Now it's a mixture of watery and creamy.


----------



## Nita2806

Rawan - i agree with Sarah, perhaps iys better to leave the BJs in your fertile window just to make sure you get the best chance of that swimmer to reach your egg.

Sarah - sorry about the hot flushes, makes me worried about the double dosis of Clomid i need to take. 

Still waiting for AF to show. Hopefully soon. Cant wait to start the new cycle.


----------



## Babydust28

Rawan said:


> Sarah-hope your hot flushes will go away and ovulate soon!
> Baby dust to everyone and hope this will be the cycle!
> Anyone heard of saliva might damage sperm? I read that in general if the man's sperm is normal, there shouldn't be an issue with saliva while ttc? My dh loves blow job(sorry tmi) as part of our foreplay, and I am wondering if I should worry about that. We don't use it as a lube, we use preseed. This cycle we managed to bd during the fertile window, and I used femara and trigger shot, hoping this will be the cycle for me!

This about saliva made me giggle. I always tell oh he's allowed some mouth action down there when I'm not fertile as I'd read the same thing. 
I've never asked a specialist or gp but I cautious since I read it.

I thought i was out and then this morning I've had a temp spike :happydance: hoping it's good news as af was due yday but I have had irregular cycles so it's not unusual to be late, however I was expecting AF to be quite on time now that the clomid has made me O... I hate this tww


----------



## 2much

Morning all. Thanks for the condolences for the evil AF, lol. I stepped away the end of last week through the weekend until she went away. Had a hard time dealing with it.

I'm on CD5 now, Clomid cycle again. Ordering Ovidrel again. I think this month will be better because a) I know what to expect b) timing will be better and c) I found out my insurance covered most of my scans! Was NOT expecting that. So at least I am not as stressed about money, too. Thank goodness.


----------



## Babydust28

2much said:


> Morning all. Thanks for the condolences for the evil AF, lol. I stepped away the end of last week through the weekend until she went away. Had a hard time dealing with it.
> 
> I'm on CD5 now, Clomid cycle again. Ordering Ovidrel again. I think this month will be better because a) I know what to expect b) timing will be better and c) I found out my insurance covered most of my scans! Was NOT expecting that. So at least I am not as stressed about money, too. Thank goodness.

Glad she's out the way for you now... onwards and upwards and loads of :dust: your way

That's ace news regarding your insurance!!


----------



## Nita2806

So I will start to temp on my next cycle, not really sure what to expect but excited to see what difference the temp make.

Aphy - dischem only had thermo's for about R900, which i cant afford now, but turns out clicks are selling juat normal digital thermo's for R42 so I bought 2 incase they are break easily because they are so cheap.

Any advice regarding temping is highly appreciated since this is totally new to me :winkwink:


----------



## Aphy

Glad you found one Nita! That's a crazy price at dischem,glad you found it way cheaper. Temping is easy once you get the hang of it. Maybe sign up on a site like Fertility Friend which helps keep track of it all and also then works out your ovulation date once it has a couple months data. Always temp at he same time every morning and it must be before you do ANYTHING so no drinking water,speaking or going to the bathroom. Ideally it should be after 3-4 hours solid sleep as well else it won't be as reliable. Welcome to temping!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-Thanks! Yeah, I guess better to be cautious since we've been ttc for awhile. Hope your cm means you are ovulating soon!

Nita-Thanks! Hope your af come and you can start new cycle soon!

Babydust-Thanks! Glad to hear that you have ovulated! Good luck on tww! 

The clinic told me I am responding better to femara-it didn't make my lining thin compared to clomid, and I didn't experience much side effects from it, now I am in the tww again. 
I've been taking selenium as part of my supplement, and I just realize that it contains beta-carotene, and i know that it can turn into Vitamin A, and since I know vit A can be teratogenic, I guess it's better to take a supplement that contains only selenium? I read that selenium is supposed to help with implantation. I hope I didn't do any damage. Have any of you taken selenium as part of your supplement? Thanks!


----------



## Nita2806

Thank you for the advice Aphy, have created a profile on fertility friend today !yay! So like i said still new but excited. I suffer from insomnia so i am awake every morning between 1 - 3am and get up for work at 4:30 so getting 3 hours of solid sleep doesnt happen often for me. :haha::haha:


----------



## 2much

Babydust28 said:


> 2much said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Thanks for the condolences for the evil AF, lol. I stepped away the end of last week through the weekend until she went away. Had a hard time dealing with it.
> 
> I'm on CD5 now, Clomid cycle again. Ordering Ovidrel again. I think this month will be better because a) I know what to expect b) timing will be better and c) I found out my insurance covered most of my scans! Was NOT expecting that. So at least I am not as stressed about money, too. Thank goodness.
> 
> Glad she's out the way for you now... onwards and upwards and loads of :dust: your way
> 
> That's ace news regarding your insurance!!Click to expand...

Babydust- Thank you!



Rawan said:


> Sarah-Thanks! Yeah, I guess better to be cautious since we've been ttc for awhile. Hope your cm means you are ovulating soon!
> 
> Nita-Thanks! Hope your af come and you can start new cycle soon!
> 
> Babydust-Thanks! Glad to hear that you have ovulated! Good luck on tww!
> 
> The clinic told me I am responding better to femara-it didn't make my lining thin compared to clomid, and I didn't experience much side effects from it, now I am in the tww again.
> I've been taking selenium as part of my supplement, and I just realize that it contains beta-carotene, and i know that it can turn into Vitamin A, and since I know vit A can be teratogenic, I guess it's better to take a supplement that contains only selenium? I read that selenium is supposed to help with implantation. I hope I didn't do any damage. Have any of you taken selenium as part of your supplement? Thanks!

My lining was a bit thin last month due to Clomid. I'm glad Femara is working for you. I am going to ask about it next time. I don't know anything about the supplements but am really curious what everyone has to say. Good luck this month!


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll be watching closely to see how you ladies respond to femara! I'll be starting that in January


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Babydust28 - Great news, you are still in this! FX's for everyone!


----------



## 2much

I'm thinking about trying acupuncture to thicken up my lining... not sure. If anything, it should help me relax. I've had major issues with stress lately!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey 2much, I've done acupuncture for the past 2 cycles for lining issues. I can say it's made my flow slightly heavier (although not by much), but that it has improved the color and reduced clotting and cramping. She has me on a mix of Chinese herbs this cycle so we'll see if that helps the lining thicken up a bit more. I'm still only really getting 2 days of actual AF with a couple days of spotting/light flow before and after.


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Hey 2much, I've done acupuncture for the past 2 cycles for lining issues. I can say it's made my flow slightly heavier (although not by much), but that it has improved the color and reduced clotting and cramping. She has me on a mix of Chinese herbs this cycle so we'll see if that helps the lining thicken up a bit more. I'm still only really getting 2 days of actual AF with a couple days of spotting/light flow before and after.

Hmmm...that is really interesting to me. My AF was REALLY short this month, compared to usual. I blame Clomid. It was only a "real" flow for 1.5 days, then light. It was over in 3-4 days, and usually I'm 6-7 days. Not sure what to make of it.

Chinese herbs are fascinating to me too...I want to throw everything at this and hope something sticks, but at the same time, it's more financial sense for me to try 1-2 things at a time. All of these "alternative" treatments are out of pocket for you too, I'm assuming?


----------



## Aphy

Nita,maybe take your temp whenever you wake from insomnia?


----------



## BelleNuit

2much said:


> Hmmm...that is really interesting to me. My AF was REALLY short this month, compared to usual. I blame Clomid. It was only a "real" flow for 1.5 days, then light. It was over in 3-4 days, and usually I'm 6-7 days. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> Chinese herbs are fascinating to me too...I want to throw everything at this and hope something sticks, but at the same time, it's more financial sense for me to try 1-2 things at a time. All of these "alternative" treatments are out of pocket for you too, I'm assuming?

Ya everything alternative is out of pocket (but that's the same as for traditional fertility treatments for me too). My health insurance covers 500 for acupuncture, but that's used up by now. It's $95 a session and they want you in once a week so it is a costly intervention (albeit not as much as IVF). That's why I figure I'm okay to go with it now for a few months until I'm ready to start western treatments. They say it can take up to 3-6 cycles of weekly acupuncture sessions to have the full impact on fertility. But if you consider that most people statistically will be pregnant in that time frame anyway it's kind of a wash. I feel like it's helping my stress levels and I have seen some improvement in my flow so I'll continue going for now. 

Also I'm curious to see what kind of impact it will have for me with unexplained infertility. Because I'm unexplained I'm hoping that by sorting out stress and seeking body balance through TCM that, that will be enough. It's worth a try. When I do have to seek IUI/IVF at least I'll be able to say that I tried everything else that I could beforehand

I wouldn't mix herbs with femara or clomid though, who knows what kind of interaction that could have. I'm happy to try out herbs for now since I'm not planning to start femara for another 3 cycles.


----------



## mnelson815

Just going to pop in here for the mixing of herbs with Femara. My acupuncturist is also a Dr of Chinese medicine. She said for me to definitely not take the herbs on the same days you are taking Femara. She said I could for the rest of the cycle, but definitely not on the days with them. I think I might start mine a few days after, since Femara has such a short half-life, I figure it should be out of my system within a few days.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks mnelson, I think that sounds like a great plan! Femara does have a shorter half-life than clomid I think as well. Honestly I'm a little wary about the herbs as my RE told me to DEFINITELY NOT try them LOL. But I'm not taking anything else right now so we'll see what happens. At this point I don't think it hurts much to experiment a bit before seeking traditional western treatment.


----------



## mnelson815

Well what an ominous message from your RE, haha! 
Although, I see where they are coming from with anything interfering with what they are doing. But since you aren't currently seeking any treatment with them and are on nothing else, I agree with you that I dont think it will do much harm.


----------



## Rawan

2much: I tried some supplements to thicken my lining and I think it helped! I went from around 7mm to 9mm. This cycle I switched to Femara instead of clomid, and I also drank rasberry leaf tea, EPO, CoQ 10, L'arginine, and my prenatal vitamin. The rasberry tea/epo I only took it while I was on af(until I get flashing smiley on my ovulation kit). Maybe you can try some of these if you feel comfortable with them? Last cycle I had 4 follicles, and my doctor thinks it's because of the thin lining that's why even if fertilization did occur, it won't implant...but my dh just came back from a business trip last cycle before my fertile window...he went to Amsterdam...so maybe weeds had something to do with the bfn last cycle too...sometimes I just don't know anymore, I guess we can just try everything that might help, and hope for the best. Baby dust to everyone! :)


2much said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2much said:
> 
> 
> Morning all. Thanks for the condolences for the evil AF, lol. I stepped away the end of last week through the weekend until she went away. Had a hard time dealing with it.
> 
> I'm on CD5 now, Clomid cycle again. Ordering Ovidrel again. I think this month will be better because a) I know what to expect b) timing will be better and c) I found out my insurance covered most of my scans! Was NOT expecting that. So at least I am not as stressed about money, too. Thank goodness.
> 
> Glad she's out the way for you now... onwards and upwards and loads of :dust: your way
> 
> That's ace news regarding your insurance!!Click to expand...
> 
> Babydust- Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Rawan said:
> 
> 
> Sarah-Thanks! Yeah, I guess better to be cautious since we've been ttc for awhile. Hope your cm means you are ovulating soon!
> 
> Nita-Thanks! Hope your af come and you can start new cycle soon!
> 
> Babydust-Thanks! Glad to hear that you have ovulated! Good luck on tww!
> 
> The clinic told me I am responding better to femara-it didn't make my lining thin compared to clomid, and I didn't experience much side effects from it, now I am in the tww again.
> I've been taking selenium as part of my supplement, and I just realize that it contains beta-carotene, and i know that it can turn into Vitamin A, and since I know vit A can be teratogenic, I guess it's better to take a supplement that contains only selenium? I read that selenium is supposed to help with implantation. I hope I didn't do any damage. Have any of you taken selenium as part of your supplement? Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> My lining was a bit thin last month due to Clomid. I'm glad Femara is working for you. I am going to ask about it next time. I don't know anything about the supplements but am really curious what everyone has to say. Good luck this month!Click to expand...


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan, my acupuncturist suggested that my DH take 400mg of co-q10 after she found out he had smoked weed recently. She said it would help to energize the swimmers. Might be something you can try if you are still worried about the weed? 

Nice to hear that you had some luck with supplements thickening your lining! I'm hoping for the same to happen for me, although I really have no way to judge other than how heavy AF is. It was measured at 5mm on the day of ovulation (CD 15 that cycle) which is on the thin side, so I think that may be part of my problem. I've been using acupuncture and supplements to try and thicken it


----------



## Rawan

BelleNuit-Thanks! I will keep that in mind, I talked to dh regarding weed the other day...hopefully he won't use it again esp during my fertile window. I found that my period was lighter after clomid cycle, and I mentioned that to my doctor and she said it could be caused by clomid. 
I asked about estrace, but my doctor said it won't help, so they didn't prescribe me that, so I did some research online, and I found alot of women use red rasberry leaf tea to thicken uterine lining, and also CoQ 10, L'arginine, and I even heard pomegranate/grapefruit juice might help, but I just used mainly rasberry leaf tea, Epo, and CoQ 10, L'arginine, and my other prenatal vitamin. Which supplements are you taking? 
Hope your uterine lining will thicken soon! :) 



BelleNuit said:


> Rawan, my acupuncturist suggested that my DH take 400mg of co-q10 after she found out he had smoked weed recently. She said it would help to energize the swimmers. Might be something you can try if you are still worried about the weed?
> 
> Nice to hear that you had some luck with supplements thickening your lining! I'm hoping for the same to happen for me, although I really have no way to judge other than how heavy AF is. It was measured at 5mm on the day of ovulation (CD 15 that cycle) which is on the thin side, so I think that may be part of my problem. I've been using acupuncture and supplements to try and thicken it


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Rawan! 

I've been taking EPO, prenatal, coq10 and these chinese herbs this cycle (they're a mixture of things). I might have to look into that red raspberry leaf next! I've heard a few women suggest that one around here. I took maca for a couple cycles but quit it as I don't think it was doing anything


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies, hope all are well?

I also read that Raspberry leaf tea can help thicken your lining, haven't tried it myself yet but on of my friends drank it after her pregnancy and just said it had a horrible taste. Regarding vitamins - when I asked my gynae what vitamins I should take and she said all I need is Folic acid, so asked about other multi vitamins and she said its not necessary. For DH she suggested Staminogro which is just a multi vitamin for men.

CD42 and 5 days after my last provera - and still no sign of AF. The one time you want her to show and she is MIA.:dohh:

Feeling a bit down today, DH's cousin gave birth to beautiful and healthy twins. I am happy for them, but can't help feeling sad and down and wanting to cry:cry:


----------



## Aphy

My temp dropped this morning so I guess AF will show her face tonight or tomorrow. Hitting me a little hard this time...its been 13 unsuccessful cycles! Only have 2 more cycles left on Clomid before we then get referred onto a Fertility Specialist :cry:


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> My temp dropped this morning so I guess AF will show her face tonight or tomorrow. Hitting me a little hard this time...its been 13 unsuccessful cycles! Only have 2 more cycles left on Clomid before we then get referred onto a Fertility Specialist :cry:

Remember you're not out until AF shoespecially... I really hope she stays away for you.
I had 2 days of dropping temp so I was expecting AF and then yday morning and this morning it's gone back up but it's crazy because I have tested yesterday and got a :bfn: so who knows what my body is doing.

It's hard to keep positive when each cycle is a knock back but try take each cycle as it comes. If it happens that you have to go back to specialist try and keeput positive ready to try the next step...who knows... you might never have to go back because you still have time to get that sticky bean
Hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## Aphy

Babydust, any chance that that dip is implantation related?


----------



## Babydust28

Not sure, it would mean implantation at 12dpo, is that not a bit late?


----------



## Aphy

Don't want to get your hopes up but 12dpo implantation is possible. I have my fx that your temp stays up!


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> Don't want to get your hopes up but 12dpo implantation is possible. I have my fx that your temp stays up!

Thank you hun.
I don't have my hopes up I literally feel like I can take af on now... I would be obviously over the moon if I got my bfp this month but then I'm not confident I will after 2 BFNs. 
I don't feel like af is on her way but sometimes I don't have anything until she's here and then the cramps start. 
Surely clomid should've regulated me considering its been confirmed that I did O.


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy- it's mad you low temp is actually a pretty high temp for me. I just looked at our charts.
Mine dropped and went back up so I have faith yours could do the same


----------



## Aphy

Thanks Babydust, I appreciate the hopefulness. Temp is only .1 degree above what it was previous AF which is why I am not positive about it. Still no sign of AF though...3 out of my 4 previous cycles I got spotting for 3-4 days before AF but none of that either. If she doesn't show by tomorrow night I will test again


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> Thanks Babydust, I appreciate the hopefulness. Temp is only .1 degree above what it was previous AF which is why I am not positive about it. Still no sign of AF though...3 out of my 4 previous cycles I got spotting for 3-4 days before AF but none of that either. If she doesn't show by tomorrow night I will test again

I'll say a little prayer for you :dust:


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Babydust, I appreciate the hopefulness. Temp is only .1 degree above what it was previous AF which is why I am not positive about it. Still no sign of AF though...3 out of my 4 previous cycles I got spotting for 3-4 days before AF but none of that either. If she doesn't show by tomorrow night I will test again
> 
> I'll say a little prayer for you :dust:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for both of you!! 

Tomorrow I'll do the xray (hsg) and ask to do a ultrasound too while at it. I might also go for ovidrel trigger, but might get it from my gp (she is English, so I call her my gp;)) I will be on cd11 tomorrow, but I'll see what he says.. Will probably read up on femara / options for clomid and ask for that too.. Will be a bit expensive, but less expensive than going in three times, the Dr fee being 2000thb each time.. Haha:) 

I'm taking folic acid since last year (I had to change my epilepsy medicine as I was previously given orifil, luckily I never took it much as it's horrible). vitamins are awfully expensive here, missing asda and tesco prices ;) though there are tesco lotus here, maybe I'll go and have a look later... 

Do you know if the ultrasound can confirm the thickness of the lining? I've read it shouldn't be too thin nor too tick.. If not, how can it be measured? 

Kitty went back to Paws Bangkok today, sad, but he has his own big space, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed he will find another foster home or forever home soon.. Going back on Thursday to see him


----------



## Babydust28

Norelisa said:


> Babydust28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aphy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Babydust, I appreciate the hopefulness. Temp is only .1 degree above what it was previous AF which is why I am not positive about it. Still no sign of AF though...3 out of my 4 previous cycles I got spotting for 3-4 days before AF but none of that either. If she doesn't show by tomorrow night I will test again
> 
> I'll say a little prayer for you :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for both of you!!
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do the xray (hsg) and ask to do a ultrasound too while at it. I might also go for ovidrel trigger, but might get it from my gp (she is English, so I call her my gp;)) I will be on cd11 tomorrow, but I'll see what he says.. Will probably read up on femara / options for clomid and ask for that too.. Will be a bit expensive, but less expensive than going in three times, the Dr fee being 2000thb each time.. Haha:)
> 
> I'm taking folic acid since last year (I had to change my epilepsy medicine as I was previously given orifil, luckily I never took it much as it's horrible). vitamins are awfully expensive here, missing asda and tesco prices ;) though there are tesco lotus here, maybe I'll go and have a look later...
> 
> Do you know if the ultrasound can confirm the thickness of the lining? I've read it shouldn't be too thin nor too tick.. If not, how can it be measured?
> 
> Kitty went back to Paws Bangkok today, sad, but he has his own big space, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed he will find another foster home or forever home soon.. Going back on Thursday to see himClick to expand...

I had an internal ultrasound and they measured my lining that way hun
X


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> Ya everything alternative is out of pocket (but that's the same as for traditional fertility treatments for me too). My health insurance covers 500 for acupuncture, but that's used up by now. It's $95 a session and they want you in once a week so it is a costly intervention (albeit not as much as IVF). That's why I figure I'm okay to go with it now for a few months until I'm ready to start western treatments. They say it can take up to 3-6 cycles of weekly acupuncture sessions to have the full impact on fertility. But if you consider that most people statistically will be pregnant in that time frame anyway it's kind of a wash. I feel like it's helping my stress levels and I have seen some improvement in my flow so I'll continue going for now.
> 
> Also I'm curious to see what kind of impact it will have for me with unexplained infertility. Because I'm unexplained I'm hoping that by sorting out stress and seeking body balance through TCM that, that will be enough. It's worth a try. When I do have to seek IUI/IVF at least I'll be able to say that I tried everything else that I could beforehand
> 
> I wouldn't mix herbs with femara or clomid though, who knows what kind of interaction that could have. I'm happy to try out herbs for now since I'm not planning to start femara for another 3 cycles.

In my opinion, it's worth trying the alternative treatment too, if someone can! I won't be trying the herbs, unless we decide to take a break from traditional medicine (which we will, after December).



Rawan said:


> 2much: I tried some supplements to thicken my lining and I think it helped! I went from around 7mm to 9mm. This cycle I switched to Femara instead of clomid, and I also drank rasberry leaf tea, EPO, CoQ 10, L'arginine, and my prenatal vitamin. The rasberry tea/epo I only took it while I was on af(until I get flashing smiley on my ovulation kit). Maybe you can try some of these if you feel comfortable with them? Last cycle I had 4 follicles, and my doctor thinks it's because of the thin lining that's why even if fertilization did occur, it won't implant...but my dh just came back from a business trip last cycle before my fertile window...he went to Amsterdam...so maybe weeds had something to do with the bfn last cycle too...sometimes I just don't know anymore, I guess we can just try everything that might help, and hope for the best. Baby dust to everyone! :)
> 
> 
> My lining was a bit thin last month due to Clomid. I'm glad Femara is working for you. I am going to ask about it next time. I don't know anything about the supplements but am really curious what everyone has to say. Good luck this month!

Oh thank you for the supplement info! I have raspberry leaf tea I am going to try. I just bought some Vitamin E because I read that is helpful too. I have been taking a presecribed prenatal (Vitafol Ultra) and will keep taking it.

You're right, we can just hope that everything will help in some shape or form. It's hard not to blame ourselves/each other. :hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Babydust, your temps have gone back up. When will you retest? 

Nothing new for me, just having patchy CM that changes from creamy to watery and occasionally a bit stretchy. I haven't had any pains in my ovaries for at least 48 hours and my temps aren't doing anything. I know it's still early days but I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate at all this cycle.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, your temps have gone back up. When will you retest?
> 
> Nothing new for me, just having patchy CM that changes from creamy to watery and occasionally a bit stretchy. I haven't had any pains in my ovaries for at least 48 hours and my temps aren't doing anything. I know it's still early days but I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate at all this cycle.

Yeah, my CM seems to change its mind multiple times a day.. Not really sure what to feed my FF, haha:) If I put watery it says im fertilie, which is a bit annoying as I know I am not (like on CD 6-7-8)... :) I just hope it will stabilise a bit.. 

Does anyone know - if you ovulate with non-fertile CM, but using ex. Preseed /conceive easy etc, is that good enough? Or is the CM trying to tell you this is not your month / your body isn't in synch... ? :wacko: :shrug: 

Ah well, following the election in the US for a bit before heading over to the hospital.. :)


----------



## Nita2806

CD43, 6 days since my last provera and still no sign of AF. :dohh:


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, your temps have gone back up. When will you retest?
> 
> Nothing new for me, just having patchy CM that changes from creamy to watery and occasionally a bit stretchy. I haven't had any pains in my ovaries for at least 48 hours and my temps aren't doing anything. I know it's still early days but I'm worried I'm not going to ovulate at all this cycle.

Its still early days :hugs: i am also very worried that I wont O on the increased dosis of Clomid. :(


----------



## sarah2211

If you ovulate without good quality CM but use enough preseed, I'd imagine that's probably as good as you're going to get. My CM sometimes doesn't line up with what's going on. I'll get patches of fertile CM throughout my cycle. I think the fertile CM is caused by your levels of estrogen (anyone correct me if I'm wrong) and as this increases nearing your O it should also increase in fertile quality. I've always read to put your most fertile CM into FF. My CM is definitely watery this afternoon. When I tried earlier it stretched about 1-1.5cm. Now it's not stretching at all. Who knows what's going on. 

Nita, I'm sorry it's taking so long :( mine took 8 days last cycle and it was a 46 day cycle. I know exactly how frustrating it is waiting for AF. You can do anything until she comes. 

I'm watching the election coverage too. What on earth are they thinking!! All of us not living in the States still have a lot to worry about. I'm using watching the election coverage as an excuse not to go for a run haha.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I'm worried about that too. If you don't ovulate on 100mg what do you think you'll do? I'm not sure if I want to give it 150mg or ask to switch to femara. From what I've read, Clomid resistance is more likely in overweight women and usually adding Metformin or Vitamin C is enough to make it work.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I'm worried about that too. If you don't ovulate on 100mg what do you think you'll do? I'm not sure if I want to give it 150mg or ask to switch to femara. From what I've read, Clomid resistance is more likely in overweight women and usually adding Metformin or Vitamin C is enough to make it work.

I am not too sure what I'll do, at this moment hoping for the best. I am trying to take some Vitamin C, eat healthier and try and do some excercise (I have a office job, so required to sit for 11 hours of the day) and hope it will work.


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah it's a scary prospect really. I'm trying to do the same, but I feel like it's almost out of our control. It's hard to even picture a baby at the end of thing, I'm just hoping for an egg to be released! It can really be hard to do exercise around work. I'm a kindergarten teacher so not exactly sitting on my backside all day, but it's not physically demanding.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Yeah it's a scary prospect really. I'm trying to do the same, but I feel like it's almost out of our control. It's hard to even picture a baby at the end of thing, I'm just hoping for an egg to be released! It can really be hard to do exercise around work. I'm a kindergarten teacher so not exactly sitting on my backside all day, but it's not physically demanding.

I understand - just wish an egg can be released. and then hope for a baby. And stressing about it isnt making it easier. But My Gynae said I dont have to worry she will help me make it a possibility. She told me her daughter went into early menopause at age 29 and with treatment she managed to get pregnant with twins, so we should not give up. There is hope, from what I have read is that Clomid is only the start and there are other options. And just remember that you are not alone - I am going through the same here and I think we must keep on being positive and also support each other because we both know how it feels :hugs::hugs:

Also following the elections now - totally shocked!!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Nita, most days I lose sight of the baby at the end and just want 1 follicle to release. It feels so cruel. 

That sounds promising from your doctor. I'm sure she's really empathetic too. My doctor just gave me Clomid and 50% chance of being pregnant I'm 3 months. It's been 2 and a half months and I haven't ovulated once. 

My doctor actually wanted me on 75mgs not 100mg. We emailed the nurse and pleaded our case because my DH will probably be deployed in January. They weren't keen on 100mg so I don't think he's in any hurry to get things moving. Basically the nurse said 'how sad' but too bad about him being deployed. 

Fertility treatment is stupid. Sure the aim is to get you pregnant but the longer you're not, the more money they make from you.


----------



## Norelisa

At hospital. 

1. Not recommended doing xray when on clomid as it can harm the mature eggs. 
2. Thin lining. Dr said progesterone would help. Will look into what else I can do. Was 7 mm on cd11.
3. 2 ripe eggs ready to ovulate. 

Question is, trigger or not?? I am waiting for opk at Dr office now. Might go back tomorrow for trigger, he recommended doing trigger in the morning. It's now 1 pm Thai time :)


----------



## Norelisa

Norelisa said:


> At hospital.
> 
> 1. Not recommended doing xray when on clomid as it can harm the mature eggs.
> 2. Thin lining. Dr said progesterone would help. Will look into what else I can do. Was 7 mm on cd11.
> 3. 2 ripe eggs ready to ovulate.
> 
> Question is, trigger or not?? I am waiting for opk at Dr office now. Might go back tomorrow for trigger, he recommended doing trigger in the morning. It's now 1 pm Thai time :)

No trigger, positive opk at Dr office :)) will start progesterone in pill form on Saturday..


----------



## sarah2211

That sounds promising norelisa. It's exciting to know that you're going to be ovulating very soon! Get BDing! :)


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Thanks Nita, most days I lose sight of the baby at the end and just want 1 follicle to release. It feels so cruel.
> 
> That sounds promising from your doctor. I'm sure she's really empathetic too. My doctor just gave me Clomid and 50% chance of being pregnant I'm 3 months. It's been 2 and a half months and I haven't ovulated once.
> 
> My doctor actually wanted me on 75mgs not 100mg. We emailed the nurse and pleaded our case because my DH will probably be deployed in January. They weren't keen on 100mg so I don't think he's in any hurry to get things moving. Basically the nurse said 'how sad' but too bad about him being deployed.
> 
> Fertility treatment is stupid. Sure the aim is to get you pregnant but the longer you're not, the more money they make from you.

I am so sorry to hear about your nurse not wanting to get you pregnant immediately. I have to say my Gynae is very empathetic and at our last appointment she said no one want to wait, if you want a baby you want it now, thus she have given me the Clomid and this cycle she said 100mg without me having to even ask, just called me and said my prescription is ready for pick up. :winkwink: have you maybe considered seeing someone else?


----------



## sarah2211

It does sound like you've got a great specialist. My doctor did say something similar about how we wanted to be pregnant months ago and no one wants to wait. But he said we should take a 'considered approach' because I'm still young. 

This is the second specialist we have seen. The first said I was ovulating, when I wasn't. So we saw the only other specialist in our area. He's our current doctor. We would have to travel 2-3 hours to see someone else and it'll still be under the same clinic.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> It does sound like you've got a great specialist. My doctor did say something similar about how we wanted to be pregnant months ago and no one wants to wait. But he said we should take a 'considered approach' because I'm still young.
> 
> This is the second specialist we have seen. The first said I was ovulating, when I wasn't. So we saw the only other specialist in our area. He's our current doctor. We would have to travel 2-3 hours to see someone else and it'll still be under the same clinic.

I am so sorry. I am in the privileged position where we really have 100s of Gynae's to choose from. I would say in a area where I dont need to drive for more than 30 minutes there are atleast 15 listed that I could choose from. I really dont think its the specialists choice whether you want to wait or have it happen immediately - they need to let you choose. I told mine we have been trying and I want it badly now and she said lets make it happen. I want to have babies before I reach age 30 - and we are thinking of having 2 - 3 so really 6 years are not that long to try.


----------



## Norelisa

*Question 1*: My Dr told me to bd tomorrow and Friday ONLY - not tonight.. Should we still bd tonight too? 

We haven't bd-ed since last cycle as he has mainly been away + I had my period the weekend we had together, haha..

I got a positive opk at dr office (mine was negative when tried at home, might be bad quality, he said it happened to others.. Only have two options here, expensive and cheap, haha).. 


*Question 2*; I have read that there are many things one can eat to try to get a ticker lining. Some of it I can easily find here (pineapple - though it makes my tongue itch!) and brazil nuts... So I went on to buy brazil nuts. Should I wait until I o-ed to try to ticken the lining? I did get 10 mg tablets to take three times a day of progesterone.. For 14 days, to be taken from Saturday. He was pretty sure I would ovulate before Saturday, but I just hope I'll get a temp rise to confirm it... 

*Superstar question:* How much should I eat of these brazil nuts? A nut a day? :dohh::kiss:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, it is frustrating. I don't live in a very big country nor do I live in a big city. My fertility specialist doesn't even live here and he travels only once a month. If we go back and see him in December because I'm not pregnant then I'll be asking for some changes. If my DH is deployed, we will be asking about IUI with a frozen sample and/or (if DH doesn't go) switching to femara if I don't ovulate. We would like 3-4 so I don't feel like we've got all the time in the world, especially with DH's stupid career! It does sound like you have a great doctor

Norelisa,if it was me, we'd BD tonight. I've read that every other day was once recommended but now research suggests it doesn't deplete the swimmers, unless you've got a low count. Every day slightly increases your chances, so that's what we do. You can take Brazil nuts right throughout your cycle. Lots of people eat them here because our soil is low in selenium. Two Brazil nuts a day. It can be toxic if you eat too many.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, it is frustrating. I don't live in a very big country nor do I live in a big city. My fertility specialist doesn't even live here and he travels only once a month. If we go back and see him in December because I'm not pregnant then I'll be asking for some changes. If my DH is deployed, we will be asking about IUI with a frozen sample and/or (if DH doesn't go) switching to femara if I don't ovulate. We would like 3-4 so I don't feel like we've got all the time in the world, especially with DH's stupid career! It does sound like you have a great doctor
> 
> Norelisa,if it was me, we'd BD tonight. I've read that every other day was once recommended but now research suggests it doesn't deplete the swimmers, unless you've got a low count. Every day slightly increases your chances, so that's what we do. You can take Brazil nuts right throughout your cycle. Lots of people eat them here because our soil is low in selenium. Two Brazil nuts a day. It can be toxic if you eat too many.

thanks for the tip :) I will have to stop for today, haha.. addictive little things;) I'll portion them out I think :)

Bd tonight, tomorrow and Friday ideally then :) Lets see what we can make


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - If your DH can handle going 3 days in a row I would definitely go for it. My DH struggle to go 2 nights in a row so we try the once every 48 hours way :happydance:

Sarah - It really does sound like your doctor doesn't have your best interests at heart. And really sad that there isn't any doctors you can go to :cry: I just hope you O on the 100mg Clomid :thumbup:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - If your DH can handle going 3 days in a row I would definitely go for it. My DH struggle to go 2 nights in a row so we try the once every 48 hours way :happydance:
> 
> Sarah - It really does sound like your doctor doesn't have your best interests at heart. And really sad that there isn't any doctors you can go to :cry: I just hope you O on the 100mg Clomid :thumbup:

Well, we have managed before... but I'll ask him, I guess most important tomorrow and Friday, but if we can squeeze in three times, I am game.. haha:) I'll do a quick clean here, make it a little more nice being in the bedroom ;) 


Sarah: I hope you will O too.. ! Fingers crossed! :):hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Norelisa - If your DH can handle going 3 days in a row I would definitely go for it. My DH struggle to go 2 nights in a row so we try the once every 48 hours way :happydance:
> 
> Sarah - It really does sound like your doctor doesn't have your best interests at heart. And really sad that there isn't any doctors you can go to :cry: I just hope you O on the 100mg Clomid :thumbup:
> 
> Well, we have managed before... but I'll ask him, I guess most important tomorrow and Friday, but if we can squise in three times, I am game.. haha:) I'll do a quick clean here, make it a little more nice being in the bedroom ;)
> 
> 
> Sarah: I hope you will O too.. ! Fingers crossed! :):hugs:Click to expand...

I hope this month is the month you get your BFP :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, your temps have gone back up. When will you retest?

I have tested 8dpo :bfn: and then again on 13dpo :bfn:

My temp this morning has gone down again.
I'm getting so fed up now. Wish :af: would just appear so I can move on


----------



## Aphy

So AF never showed and here is why!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2500.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy said:


> So AF never showed and here is why!

OMG omg omg I am over the moon for you :kiss:

Wow how amazing!!!!
That dip at 8dpo looked promising and there's why.

Massive congratulations xx


----------



## sarah2211

Wow congratulations Aphy! How exciting! You give me hope that even a chart that isn't looking super promising can still turn into a BFP. Happy and healthy 9 months!

Nita, it's really frustrating. I think our next appointments if we aren't pregnant, we will be pushing for more action. Especially if I don't ovulate this cycle. I'm getting sick of it. Two and half months since we saw the specialist and I haven't even ovulated once. 

Norelisa, sounds like a good plan. My DH would be up for it every night if I was keen! Hope the egg pops for you soon!

Babydust, I'm sorry :( I hope if you're out, then AF arrives soon so you can start again. It's exciting that you're ovulating so as hard as it is, if it's not this cycle it will happen soon!


----------



## Rawan

Aphy said:


> So AF never showed and here is why!

Congrats Aphy!!


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-hope your doctor will listen and come up with a plan that will work for you! Hope you will ovulate this cycle!

Babydust-hope your af come so you can start new cycle soon!

I've been eating brazilian nuts/sunflower seeds, hoping they will help with implantation.


----------



## Norelisa

Rawan said:


> Sarah-hope your doctor will listen and come up with a plan that will work for you! Hope you will ovulate this cycle!
> 
> Babydust-hope your af come so you can start new cycle soon!
> 
> I've been eating brazilian nuts/sunflower seeds, hoping they will help with implantation.

I'm also using sunflower seeds and Brazilian nuts. Sunflower seeds are super cheap here, 58 thb for 250 gr! (1.66 usd). Yesterday I had pineapple juice (no extra sugar added, here in Thailand they always add so much sugar and syrup..) 

Alphy: congratulations!! 


Babydust: i hope still it would rather be a bfp, but if not let af come already, so that next cycle can begin! I always get a bit down when af arrives, but this cycle I managed to start planning small changes, and keeping my fingers crossed!! 


I am so happy to read about positive pregnancy test. Yes, I think we all agree that it might be hard seeing others getting pregnant easily. But here, I think we all have been / are struggling, so it gives us a bit of hope.. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, if you're trying to increase implantation with the pineapple it needs to be the core and it needs to be eaten on 1-5DPO. I did it the cycle I got my BFP. I'm not sure if I'll try it again this cycle. Hopefully you get your temp rise soon, we might even be cycle buddies! 

Thanks Rawan. Good luck to you too. Where are you at in your cycle?

AFM, I've got increased CM today and it was stretchy and lunchtime but just watery this afternoon. I've got pain in both ovaries. I don't know how many follicles I have because I'm not being monitored. I had to Google Octomom to make sure she didn't get pregnant off Clomid haha. I could handle twins, but not more than that. I've got some OPKs which I've been using but they're just cheap ones and I'm only getting 1 line. I think they're just rubbish so I'll probably just stop and rely on CM and temps.


----------



## Nita2806

Aphy - I am so happy for you. Congratz.

Sarah - My CM was also crazy last month, and I was sure at times I would O. I hope your temps and CM gives you that positive O.

7days after Provera, temps are rising and no sign of AF. And I am getting down with some stomach bug and had a bad fever last night, so I dont know if my temp this morning was reliable. Ill wait till Sunday if AF dont show by then I will call my doctor on Monday. :nope: Just feeling that if Provera don't work how can I expect Clomid to work :cry:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, Yeah mine was all over the place last cycle too. I thought I was going to ovulate but it never happened. I'm sorry to hear about your tummy bug :(. The nurse said to give it 10 days before contacting them. I so understand the frustration around AF not starting. It's hard to keep your hopes up when you're just waiting for AF and she isn't coming. I'm not sure if your temps would be reliable at the moment though.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - thank you I will give it 10 days. I actually expected a rising temp this morning due to the fever I had last night. 2 other ladies at my work also have to bug. The only good thing about this bug is that I am loosing a lot of weight :haha:

My CM change constantly, but next cycle I think I am going to try and rely on OPK and Temps. I bought those clearblu OPKs so think they are reliable and it will be interesting to see what my temps do.


----------



## Aphy

Thank you everyone! :flower:

Babydust, I am still rooting for you! 

Sarah, I hope those symptoms lead to a good strong O!

Nita- sorry to hear abut the stomach bug, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Babydust28

Aphy thank you :hugs: I'll let you know when the :witch: arrives

Sarah- I'm thinking of doing the pineapple core on my next cycle and have decided I'm going to take clomid 3-7 instead of 2-6

Have ordered a 2 decimal place bbt thermometer so it'll be even more accurate


----------



## Nita2806

I am so sad - DH suggests that after the coming cycle I should stop all fertility drugs and we should just try naturally - he doesnt really understand the concept of I don't O on my own and without the drugs it wont happen. He says the costs are just too much and he believes the fertility drugs are making it worse.:cry::cry:


----------



## Babydust28

Nita2806 said:


> I am so sad - DH suggests that after the coming cycle I should stop all fertility drugs and we should just try naturally - he doesnt really understand the concept of I don't O on my own and without the drugs it wont happen. He says the costs are just too much and he believes the fertility drugs are making it worse.:cry::cry:

Uhohh I'm so sorry to read this hub :hugs:
It's kind of right what he says... since ive been on the meds I notice I've obsessed more than ever... now I never thought I could get any worse.
But at the same time he needs to see that without that little eggy it's impossible to baby make so you need the little magic pills to just jeer you on... same as me.

I hope he settles and sees that you need the meds :flower:


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry DH is being unreasonable Nita,I hope he catches a wake up soon so you can stop stressing!


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad - DH suggests that after the coming cycle I should stop all fertility drugs and we should just try naturally - he doesnt really understand the concept of I don't O on my own and without the drugs it wont happen. He says the costs are just too much and he believes the fertility drugs are making it worse.:cry::cry:
> 
> Uhohh I'm so sorry to read this hub :hugs:
> It's kind of right what he says... since ive been on the meds I notice I've obsessed more than ever... now I never thought I could get any worse.
> But at the same time he needs to see that without that little eggy it's impossible to baby make so you need the little magic pills to just jeer you on... same as me.
> 
> I hope he settles and sees that you need the meds :flower:Click to expand...

Oh noes :(

Never nice not feeling supported (hubby wanted me to check job offers in France, since I'm "probably not going to be pregnant anytime soon, anyways", because he is starting to want to go back. We are not on same wavelength for Xmas, he kinda wants to go home, I'd rather spend Xmas alone in Bangkok than just with him and mother in law (both his brothers will be away, if we are not going she will spend Xmas with one of the other sons +their families)... sigh.. Tbh, his family has been my only concern wrt to trying for a baby :haha:

Anyway, we all should only be on clomid for a limited time, right? So lets see if there are other ways to trigger ovulation that doesn't require so much follow up (for me, the medication itself isn't that expensive, it's the Dr fee, ultrasound etc that is expensive!) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2much

Aphy- Woohoo, congrats!

Babydust- I'm sorry, I was there just a couple weeks ago...AF came, and I was able to start again. Looking forward seems to help. Hugs to you!

CD8, early this morning woken up by severe cramps and followed by stomach issues...hoping I'm not overstim from Clomid. Keeping a close eye. No bloating at least.


----------



## Aphy

Thank you 2much! I hope the stomach issues aren't anything serious and you feel better soon!


----------



## Babydust28

2much said:


> Aphy- Woohoo, congrats!
> 
> Babydust- I'm sorry, I was there just a couple weeks ago...AF came, and I was able to start again. Looking forward seems to help. Hugs to you!
> 
> CD8, early this morning woken up by severe cramps and followed by stomach issues...hoping I'm not overstim from Clomid. Keeping a close eye. No bloating at least.

Thank you 
I'm out, :witch: got me. I have such bad cramps so have taken pain killers and have my hot water bottle snuggled on the sofa.
Urghh at least now I can get to the next cycle.
I started to feel emotional yday but I'm now feeling quite positive about the next cycle and hoping it works next cycle...I'll be a little thinner on my wedding day now I didn't catch the little eggy this time...

I'm going take clomid cd3-7 rather than cd2-6 and see how I go.
My new bbt thermometer should be here tomorrow, I went for the 2 decimal places as this one is only one... apparently they're a little more accurate and can see temp shifts much easier.

Glad you're not bloating maybe it's just some adjustments that our bodies constantly do but yeah keep an eye on it... I'm keeping everything crossed that it's nothing clomid related xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats, Aphy!!! So happy for you! 

I don't know what is going on with my temps. Still haven't had a big spike, but all signs pointed to O last weekend. I am usually a slow riser but this is very slow. Also zero soreness in breasts / nipples which is unusual. Hoping I did ovulate!


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Ask! Sorry that your temps aren't playing nice this cycle,hope you get confirmation soon!

Sorry about AF Babydust! Onto the next cycle and your potential bfp!


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, haha I'm not sure if I'd think the weight loss was worth it! I hope you're on the mend soon. They say it can take 2 weeks from your last pill, my doctor said it should start the next day. Is 10 days Monday? How frustrating about DH. What do you think you'll do? It's not like you're taking Clomid to increase your chances when you already ovulate, you need something to help you ovulate. My DH goes through big mood swings too and he's usually very reasonable and calm about everything. Maybe he's just getting so fed up that it's not working and it was all too much and that's his way of trying to stop it all from happening. Maybe give him some time and talk to him about it again. I'm sorry though :( 

Babydust, I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm glad you're feeling positive, you know that Clomid makes you ovulate, so just like aphy it'll be a matter of time until you're pregnant. Try and keep your hopes up. I have read there's a better chance of a BFP earlier in your cycle you take Clomid. Not sure if that's true, I took mine 3-7. 

Norelisa, that doesn't sound like fun. I hope you can work through your Christmas plans. Our plans for Christmas seem to be more trouble than it's worth. I'm sorry about your DH's pessimism too. It's so unfair we have to pay all this money and go through all this heartbreak for something that most other women don't have to do anything special or pay anything for. 

2much, what dose are you on? I hope that it's just Clomid working its magic. Keep an eye on it though because that's a serious complication. 

Aphy, are you having a beta done?

AFM, I'd hoped for a temp rise this morning, but nothing. I just want to know if this has worked or not!


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,blood level came back at 46 today. He isn't doing any further bloods to confirm if it's doubling or not so goin to have to use tests to reassure myself that hcg is going up initially


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah, monday will be 10 days yes. Still no sign of AF and freaking out. I cant be preg so if i dont start soon there might be something wrong. I told DH its just 6 months that i can take the meds so i want to give it a go all the way. He then agreed after long talks. Think he is just getting frustrated. Thanks for all the support


----------



## 2much

sarah2211 said:


> 2much, what dose are you on? I hope that it's just Clomid working its magic. Keep an eye on it though because that's a serious complication.

Just 50mg. Not to be gross, I think it was just a stomach bug. But it caused this really intense stomach pains which felt like cramps. It is tough trying to sort out symptoms! No bloating, no anything else other than crappy memory hahaha.

Thanks all for your concerns, I don't think overstim happens anyway until O or after...at least from my quick reading lol.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-I am in the tww, around 4dpo today. Glad to hear that you are feeling ovulation pain, which means you are going to ovulate soon! I am also thinking I can handle twins, but prob no more than that lol...

Norelisa-Yeah I think clomid is only used for short term basis, but I think most of the fertility med require monitoring, so they can monitor how many mature follicles, when to trigger ovulation etc (that's what i think)
And Sarah is right-for pineapple you need to eat the core, that's where bromelain is concentrated. Hopefully you can work out a Christmas plan that work for you!

Nita-I understand it could be hard if your dh is not supportive of using fertility med...maybe if I were in your position, I would try to talk to him, or if I have a job, I might just pay for my med on my own. Hope you can have a smooth talk with your dh so both of you are on the same page.

I know the trigger shot is still in my system, but I took a pregnancy test anyways just to see that 2nd line now. I am so sad right lol:rofl: My job involves working with children and seeing those children all the time and not having my own just makes me feel so sad sometimes...I am still snacking on brazilian nuts/sunflower seeds, and taking my supplement, hoping they can help with implantation. Baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## Rawan

I just noticed I had some spotting, is this normal?!
I am around 4 dpo. Anyone had similar experience before? Thank you!


----------



## sarah2211

Aphy, it's good they ran initial testing. You'll have to do your best to reassure yourself. Although it isn't great, the odds of a MC are 20%. So you've got a far far greater chance of this sticking than not. Enjoy being pregnant and do your best not to stress and worry! 

Nita, I'd give it until Monday. Can you get some parsley tea or vitamin C? I've read that they are both meant to help bring on AF. I'm glad you managed to talk it through, it's hard for them. But I think give it some time and keep trying. 

2much, that's a relief in some respects. Let's hope it's run its course before you O. I I said to DH if I get too sick during O then I'll send him to the pharmacy to get some syringes and sterile containers. He didn't like that idea. Good to know that about overstimulation. 

Rowan, the spotting could be implantation but it is a little early. My temp was still low so no ovulation yet. I also work with kids and know what you mean!

AFM, I took my medications this morning and then went to make breakfast. As soon as I started eating it I felt ill and ran to the toilet and threw up. Today I've been feeling really dizzy. If I knew I hadn't ovulated then I would have thought I was pregnant. No ovulation yet, I had hoped that my temp would spike up this morning but nothing.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - Been taking Vitamin C for a while now :hugs: as you can see my temp is still not dropping and still no sign of AF. On 8 days now after my last pill. So really not feeling positive.

Hope O happen soon for you, it's still early days. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Norelisa

Rawan said:


> I just noticed I had some spotting, is this normal?!
> I am around 4 dpo. Anyone had similar experience before? Thank you!

Do you have your chart? I think spotting might happen for several reasons. It can be ovulation spotting, implantation spotting, or just getting rid of old stuff.. Depends on colour, if pinkish it might be implantation or ovulation. Bright red is not always good, it means fresh.. but it depends I guess.. Brownish can be impl/o or just old stuff getting out.. If its really not much, I wouldn't worry too much about it..


My dilemma:
So I went to see RE - we took OPK that he said was +. So I should be ovulating between yesterday and today (24-48h after positive OPK, right?). I was told to take Progesterone 10mg 3 times per day from Saturday, after ovulation. BUT, what if I don't get my temp rise? He did say the follicles seemed very ready to "pop", and no need for trigger as I had positive OPK.. BUUUUT, what if I don't "pop" and I take progesterone before ovulation? I have read that progesterone before O stops the O... So--- what if no temp spike, should I still follow DR order to take progesterone? 

- I have seen girls talk about this in other threads - BUT they were to take 400mg daily! I'm getting 30mg daily.. 
-What if I don't get a clear spike right after o? I need progesterone for my lining... 

I guess I am stressing too much with this, why can't there be clear cut answers?! I mean, I don't mind reading up on things, its just a bit too much, haha.. All the small details seems to take on a big impact.. 

I will try to buy pineapples once I have confirmed O. Again, how to be sure of O day, if you don't necessary spike the very next day after O? I think I read someone talking about spiking a few days after... And me who have a "rocky chart" as I have a stupid sleeping pattern and hence try to take after the longest block of sleep rather than same time (I have checked both, but my BBT after being awake for a little bit goes up quite a bit, From 36,6 to 37 this morning, f.ex...)


----------



## Rawan

Thanks Norelisa! I don't have my chart, my spotting stopped, and it was only a little, so i guess I am not too worried, if it was alot, I would contact my doctor.

Sarah-hope your dizziness/nausea will stop soon. I guess that's side effect from clomid? 

Norelisa-My clinic confirmed ovulation 48 hr post the trigger shot, by ultrasound and bloodwork. That's one way to confirm ovulation other than temping. I had positive opk too, but I insisted on getting ovidrel, because I wanted to ensure/increase the chance that I ovulate. I don't mind paying for something if it gives me peace of mind...even though I know nothing guarantees ovulation, I think the trigger shot helps. 
I think if you have irregular sleep/wake up cycle, then temping might not be 100 % accurate. 

Good luck everyone! :) 


Norelisa said:


> Rawan said:
> 
> 
> I just noticed I had some spotting, is this normal?!
> I am around 4 dpo. Anyone had similar experience before? Thank you!
> 
> Do you have your chart? I think spotting might happen for several reasons. It can be ovulation spotting, implantation spotting, or just getting rid of old stuff.. Depends on colour, if pinkish it might be implantation or ovulation. Bright red is not always good, it means fresh.. but it depends I guess.. Brownish can be impl/o or just old stuff getting out.. If its really not much, I wouldn't worry too much about it..
> 
> 
> My dilemma:
> So I went to see RE - we took OPK that he said was +. So I should be ovulating between yesterday and today (24-48h after positive OPK, right?). I was told to take Progesterone 10mg 3 times per day from Saturday, after ovulation. BUT, what if I don't get my temp rise? He did say the follicles seemed very ready to "pop", and no need for trigger as I had positive OPK.. BUUUUT, what if I don't "pop" and I take progesterone before ovulation? I have read that progesterone before O stops the O... So--- what if no temp spike, should I still follow DR order to take progesterone?
> 
> - I have seen girls talk about this in other threads - BUT they were to take 400mg daily! I'm getting 30mg daily..
> -What if I don't get a clear spike right after o? I need progesterone for my lining...
> 
> I guess I am stressing too much with this, why can't there be clear cut answers?! I mean, I don't mind reading up on things, its just a bit too much, haha.. All the small details seems to take on a big impact..
> 
> I will try to buy pineapples once I have confirmed O. Again, how to be sure of O day, if you don't necessary spike the very next day after O? I think I read someone talking about spiking a few days after... And me who have a "rocky chart" as I have a stupid sleeping pattern and hence try to take after the longest block of sleep rather than same time (I have checked both, but my BBT after being awake for a little bit goes up quite a bit, From 36,6 to 37 this morning, f.ex...)Click to expand...


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, you are exactly where I was a few weeks ago. I know how much it sucks. It was almost harder waiting for AF to start than waiting to see if I'm going to O. I really hope she starts soon. I just feel so frustrated for you. 

Norelisa, sorry I'm not really able to help but I know the OPKs can be inaccurate for PCOS and they can't confirm if you will actually O, just that you're gearing up. I would wait for the temp rise or talk to your doctor again. It's hard when things aren't clear cut. There's probably no harm in eating the pineapple from your positive OPK until 5 DPO. 

Rawan, I'm not sure if it is Clomid or the fact I took Metformin and Prednisone plus prenatal and then didn't eat for 10-15 minutes. I felt better after I spewed. Man there's lots of us unwell at the moment :(


----------



## Norelisa

Sarah and Rawan :

Thanks :)

Getting even more confused now, took an opk that was really, really dark!! 

The first one (with pink) was taken at the hospital, the second was taken at home a few hours later and by me would be considered a negative. The third one is from today and I would say positive.. Not sure I'll manage 5 bd-days in a row.. Haha &#55357;&#56834; my husband might also be slightly annoyed as I told him it was pretty sure I'd ovulate today at the latest. 

I will go out and buy the more expensive opks soon and check again at 2pm. Maybe it's too late to do a trigger by now, I guess..?? Or? Is it bad to trigger when maybe already ovulating?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0573.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 1









_20161111_125314.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - I remember you having crazy OPK results last month as well :wacko: maybe it would be best to talk to your Doctor again, or wait for the temp spike as Sarah suggested.:hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - I remember you having crazy OPK results last month as well :wacko: maybe it would be best to talk to your Doctor again, or wait for the temp spike as Sarah suggested.:hugs:

Haha , I know. It might have been my opks, which is why I want to buy the more expensive ones. (I talked to my RE and showed him my FF chart). 

I am just worried that I won't ovulate now, because my body can't manage the last "push" for my eggs to pop... haha:) I will check the expensive OPK and if that one is positive too, I think I will go for trigger shot. I am texting my hubby about it now, as it will be expensive if I go to see the RE again.. Or I can check if they sell it at local pharmacy, though highly unlikely..

I am worried my mature eggs won't pop like they should, and the quality won't be that good if I ovulate in 7-8 days.. They were already 24mm +/- a few days ago...


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah I would say if your OPK is still positive that you haven't ovulated yet. Maybe today or tomorrow. I would wait until your temp rises, which should be tomorrow or the next day based on the number of days of +OPK. 

When you guys ovulate, do you always feel ovulation pain? The past few days I've had a bit of cramping in both my right and left ovaries. Today I've had no pain. the cycle I got a BFP (and MC'd) I was just on Metformin and definitely felt O pain. Getting SO impatient.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, that's what I'm worried about too. I don't know if I have any juicy follicles and if I do, whether they'll pop.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Yeah I would say if your OPK is still positive that you haven't ovulated yet. Maybe today or tomorrow. I would wait until your temp rises, which should be tomorrow or the next day based on the number of days of +OPK.
> 
> When you guys ovulate, do you always feel ovulation pain? The past few days I've had a bit of cramping in both my right and left ovaries. Today I've had no pain. the cycle I got a BFP (and MC'd) I was just on Metformin and definitely felt O pain. Getting SO impatient.

I have O'd over a year ago for the last time but have never had O pain. Only pain I get is when AF starts and the first 2 days of AF.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, that's what I'm worried about too. I don't know if I have any juicy follicles and if I do, whether they'll pop.


Yeah, since I had so many positive opk last time, I think I o-ed too late in the sense my follicles were more than mature and probably of poor quality when I finally ovulated. It's possible that the body geared up for ovulation but didn't go through with it, I don't know.. If I get positive again and no ovidrel at local pharmacy I'll go to the hospital.. (to see RE). I have read that it's not dangerous to take ovidrel if ovulation already on the way, it won't override it. But if my body doesn't want to pop that egg, then the ovidrel will help.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh, and I never ever think I felt ovulation pains or anything, I think I've felt a little something the last two cycles, but might have been nothing as I'm not sure how it is supposed to feel. 

Same with using the position of the cervix, I have no clue if it is high or low, firm or not, open or closed..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - 100% with you - no idea of the position of the cervix :haha::haha:


----------



## sarah2211

I have no idea about cervix position either. In my early 20s when I got a smear done the doctor told me I had a really long vagina and if I was a guy, I'd be bragging about it in the changing room..... So weird! But it's made me think I can't actually feel my cervix. 

Hmmm, in terms of the pain I'm not sure what's going on. I'm so scared I've got the same problem with the over developed eggs or that they won't pop or no eggs at all. It's driving me crazy! I think next cycle I'll look at monitoring. If I don't ovulate, I'm pretty ready to give up on Clomid.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - I am freaking out here, our bodies might be even more alike than i thought. I just went to pee and when I wiped I saw the tiniest bit of blood - it was very brownish so hope its not just spotting but that I am actually starting AF today. I would love to call today CD1. P.S. 8 days after provera

Do you maybe think you are getting the pains from stress? 

P.S. having no AF pains at all...so weird that I might be starting.


----------



## Norelisa

It's positive, more than it was at the hospital (right?).. Oh what to do?!! It's 14:30 and DH not replying..


Oh and I think I saw a local celebrity at the mall (terminal 21), lots of cameras and young girls drooling, haha.. Trying to figure who it could be..
 



Attached Files:







_20161111_143016.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> It's positive, more than it was at the hospital (right?).. Oh what to do?!! It's 14:30 and DH not replying..
> 
> 
> Oh and I think I saw a local celebrity at the mall (terminal 21), lots of cameras and young girls drooling, haha.. Trying to figure who it could be..

Looks positive to me :happydance::happydance:

Hope you hear back from DH soon. FX for you that you O and catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> It's positive, more than it was at the hospital (right?).. Oh what to do?!! It's 14:30 and DH not replying..
> 
> 
> Oh and I think I saw a local celebrity at the mall (terminal 21), lots of cameras and young girls drooling, haha.. Trying to figure who it could be..
> 
> Looks positive to me :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you hear back from DH soon. FX for you that you O and catch that egg :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't hear from husband, so I went to the hospital. My RE is off today,they said they could call him but I didn't want to disturb. Will wait to see if I can see another RE instead, checking if worth getting the trigger. Don't want to wait til over the weekend as I don't want old over-mature eggs :jo:


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, you're lucky to be able to just walk in and see your doctor. Hopefully they can see you and you can get a trigger. Get to the BDing too!

Nita, I think we are quite similar. The first time I took provera I had a very light AF. It wasn't much heavier than spotting. My doctor ran some blood tests and said to count it as AF. I think spotting is a good sign! Let's hope it gets heavier. No I don't think the pain is from stress. I'm hoping it's a nice juicy egg (or two). I'd probably not think twice if I wasn't symptom spotting so hard though haha. 

I got some pretty stretchy CM tonight!! I'm so hopeful it's going to happen soon!


----------



## Norelisa

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> It's positive, more than it was at the hospital (right?).. Oh what to do?!! It's 14:30 and DH not replying..
> 
> 
> Oh and I think I saw a local celebrity at the mall (terminal 21), lots of cameras and young girls drooling, haha.. Trying to figure who it could be..
> 
> Looks positive to me :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hope you hear back from DH soon. FX for you that you O and catch that egg :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't hear from husband, so I went to the hospital. My RE is off today,they said they could call him but I didn't want to disturb. Will wait to see if I can see another RE instead, checking if worth getting the trigger. Don't want to wait til over the weekend as I don't want old over-mature eggs :jo:Click to expand...

Ok, they are so sweet, they took pictures of my opk and sent to RE. Was told to bd tonight and tomorrow and start progesterone on Sunday.. At least I didn't pay anything.. Wonder how happy hubby will be, haha, 4 days in a row bd-ing.. Or more..


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, you're lucky to be able to just walk in and see your doctor. Hopefully they can see you and you can get a trigger. Get to the BDing too!
> 
> Nita, I think we are quite similar. The first time I took provera I had a very light AF. It wasn't much heavier than spotting. My doctor ran some blood tests and said to count it as AF. I think spotting is a good sign! Let's hope it gets heavier. No I don't think the pain is from stress. I'm hoping it's a nice juicy egg (or two). I'd probably not think twice if I wasn't symptom spotting so hard though haha.
> 
> I got some pretty stretchy CM tonight!! I'm so hopeful it's going to happen soon!


Fingers crossed :)

I know, it's one of the good sides of Bangkok, lots of hospital and Dr available.. :)

I had a look at your chart. How do you get that much specific in? Right side pain, left side pain etc? I'm using it in vip so maybe I missed something :)


----------



## sarah2211

That's awesome! Lucky you :) I suggested to DH we go to Thailand for a holiday/IVF and he thought I was joking...!

Click on the day, scroll down to specifics and select the ones that fit. You can add new specifics by going to the calendar page, clicking the 3 lines/3dots imagine at the top. Click settings, click customize data entry form. Then click add specifics and select the ones you want to add to your usual list. 

I have VIP (I bought it when it was discounted) but I think you can do it with the free version.


----------



## sarah2211

Any of you other PCOSers notice that around (hopefully) ovulation that their skin and hair issues are minimal? My skin is so clear at the moment and I hardly have any of the hair growth that I usually get. I think it's something to do with the estrogen.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Any of you other PCOSers notice that around (hopefully) ovulation that their skin and hair issues are minimal? My skin is so clear at the moment and I hardly have any of the hair growth that I usually get. I think it's something to do with the estrogen.

:0 I dont know if I have PCOS - have not been diagnosed with anything other than not Oing on my own after BC. So can't help you there, but what I did notice from Provera and Clomid is that I get seriously bad Acne, like i am back in high school. BC kept that under control for me. So with taking provera and clomid I know my hormones are totally wack. Even have these weird PMS moodswings which i never had.

PS. I barely have any hair growth on the whole of my body (TMI)


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I always feel O pain. Cramping before and after but a significant pain on one side front and back on the day of O. 

Norelisa - that's tricky. I JUST got my big temp spike this morning, but if it stays high tomorrow, FF will put my CH at CD15 (6 days ago)! If your temp seems to be slowly rising I'd say go ahead and start the progesterone. The chances of getting a +OPK and having mature follicles and then not ovulating soon after is very slim.


----------



## Nita2806

And it seems like the spotting has stopped, nothing but just some brownish spotting :( back to being frustrated. I am getting very light cramping but I have never had spotting like this. I usually get full AF in a few hours. Guess someone is trying to test my patience:haha:

Sarah how are the O pain feeling? Hope its not too bad.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah my skin always clears up around ovulation and gets worse before AF. Its definitely estrogen related! 

Got my first bit of ewcm today, but not much so I think I'm just at the beginning of my fertile window and will O a little later this cycle.


----------



## Aphy

Belle,yay for first signs of fertile period!

Nita,sorry the spotting is messing you around :hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, that's good to know. Maybe a good sign that you're ovulating a little later? Might be the herbs? 

Nita, on provera I definitely broke out but Clomid I didn't get any worse. Now my skin is really clear. How frustrating about the spotting. FX it is just a slow start and will kick in properly soon. I haven't really had much O pain, the odd bit of dull cramping on both sides but nothing that definitely feels like ovulation pain. 

Ask, how annoying about your chart. Those few low temps in the middle are going to make it a little tricky to accurately put in crosshairs. 

My temp took a major dive this morning. I had thought I read 36.88 but it was 35.88. Maybe it'll shoot back up tomorrow or maybe my body is just going to be stupid again


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, that's good to know. Maybe a good sign that you're ovulating a little later? Might be the herbs?
> 
> Nita, on provera I definitely broke out but Clomid I didn't get any worse. Now my skin is really clear. How frustrating about the spotting. FX it is just a slow start and will kick in properly soon. I haven't really had much O pain, the odd bit of dull cramping on both sides but nothing that definitely feels like ovulation pain.
> 
> Ask, how annoying about your chart. Those few low temps in the middle are going to make it a little tricky to accurately put in crosshairs.
> 
> My temp took a major dive this morning. I had thought I read 36.88 but it was 35.88. Maybe it'll shoot back up tomorrow or maybe my body is just going to be stupid again

Almost no spotting now so dont really know if I should consider it CD1 or first see what happens.

Have you done another OPK? Might be a good idea with that temp drop?


----------



## sarah2211

If it gets heavier today or tomorrow, I'd retrospectively call today CD 1. 

Nope I haven't taken an OPK yet but I think I might do a few today. I've got a whole bunch of cheap ones and I'm not even sure if they work. Might as well just use them up


----------



## 2much

Nita- my RE said CD1 is the first day of "full" flow. Usually CD1 is the second day of bleeding for me since my first day is generally really light. Everyone's different, though!


----------



## sarah2211

https://i67.tinypic.com/4hsjzc.jpg

This was this morning at 9.30am. So maybe today or tomorrow? These OPKs were stark white up until yesterday.


----------



## sarah2211

2 much, my doctor said that too about the full flow. It after my first round of provera I never got full flow AF. My doctor ran some blood tests on my 3rd day of spotting and said to count that as CD 3 once he'd got the results. My second AF on provera was like a normal AF. 

I think if you haven't started AF by Monday ring and if you still have spotting on Monday, ring. If it gets heavier then count your first full flow day as CD 1


----------



## Ask4joy

Looks like you are going to ovulate in the next day or two Sarah!


----------



## Norelisa

My temps are acting funny again. Next cycle I'll use an alarm! Just struggling since I often wake up during the night, and ideally I should temp after the biggest block of sleep? 

04:10: 36.7
05:40: 36.4
07:40: 37


I'll check temps again tomorrow, but just in case I ovulated I'll try to eat a pineapple core today.. :)


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - looks almost positive to me, keep testing i would say. I think you will get a solid positive in the next day or 2 especially with that temp drop.

Norelisa, wow your temps are crazy. I didnt even bother to take my temp today because i woke up every 2 hours during the night. And i definately say eat the pineapple core.. Just incase &#128521;


----------



## Nita2806

I think I need to make peace with having a light AF this month. I am having brownish and some bright pink flow, its more than spotting (enough to stain my underwear - TMI) but not enough for a full flow. Also come and goes. If it goes on like this I will count today as CD1 as I only saw bright pink this morning. I have read that it does sometimes happen to have a light flow.


----------



## sarah2211

https://i68.tinypic.com/19muyw.jpg

So top OPK was the one I posted early, done at 9.30am. 
Middle I did at 11.30am. 
Unfortunately we were out all day and I got home at 10pm, which is when I did the last OPK 

I got some intense stabbing pain in my right ovary at about 9-9.30pm. We BD when we got home and my insides just felt bruised and sore. Not a sharp, hitting your cervix kind of pain, but achy from below my belly button and inside my hip bones. 

I'm thinking I might have O'd. FX I get a temp rise in the morning! 


Thanks Ask. Was ovulation painful for you on Clomid? Your rise is looking good. 

Norelisa, that's the hard part about temping. But I've come to realize that you're just looking for a pattern, not just individual temps. Once I accepted this, I wasn't so fussed about getting every temp at the same time and even skipped a few early or late in my cycle. For your chart so far, I think things are looking normal for pre O. They are quite high temps for pre O though. My temps usually are around 35.7-36.3C preO. They haven't ever reached 37. Maybe it's partly a climate thing. Ideally you would get at least 3 hours sleep and do it at the same time. I think the 3 hours sleep is slightly more important than the same time. I'm going to buy some pineapple tomorrow too! 

Nita, it sounds similar to my first provera AF. I would definitely go with that plan. Take your temp in the morning if you can too. If it's dropped then I would definitely call it CD 1. Also, remember you can start Clomid anywhere from CD 2-5 so if you weren't completely sure, you could hold off another day to check with your doctor.


----------



## Norelisa

I ate a little over 1/2 a pineapple core. I ate some of the pineapple too, but it hurts my tongue for some reason :haha:


Otherwise I did opk today too, still dark but not as dark as yesterday.. Fingers crossed for higher temp tomorrow..
 



Attached Files:







_20161112_202753.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/19muyw.jpg
> 
> So top OPK was the one I posted early, done at 9.30am.
> Middle I did at 11.30am.
> Unfortunately we were out all day and I got home at 10pm, which is when I did the last OPK
> 
> I got some intense stabbing pain in my right ovary at about 9-9.30pm. We BD when we got home and my insides just felt bruised and sore. Not a sharp, hitting your cervix kind of pain, but achy from below my belly button and inside my hip bones.
> 
> I'm thinking I might have O'd. FX I get a temp rise in the morning!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ask. Was ovulation painful for you on Clomid? Your rise is looking good.
> 
> Norelisa, that's the hard part about temping. But I've come to realize that you're just looking for a pattern, not just individual temps. Once I accepted this, I wasn't so fussed about getting every temp at the same time and even skipped a few early or late in my cycle. For your chart so far, I think things are looking normal for pre O. They are quite high temps for pre O though. My temps usually are around 35.7-36.3C preO. They haven't ever reached 37. Maybe it's partly a climate thing. Ideally you would get at least 3 hours sleep and do it at the same time. I think the 3 hours sleep is slightly more important than the same time. I'm going to buy some pineapple tomorrow too!
> 
> Nita, it sounds similar to my first provera AF. I would definitely go with that plan. Take your temp in the morning if you can too. If it's dropped then I would definitely call it CD 1. Also, remember you can start Clomid anywhere from CD 2-5 so if you weren't completely sure, you could hold off another day to check with your doctor.

My post o-temps have been over 37, up to 37.3. :) I always thought I had quite low body temperature, but maybe not :) 

I usually just take my temperature when I wake up. I'm just wondering if today the 37 would have been correct and ovulation already happened.. As I am supposed to start with progesterone I'm a bit worried - I don't want to start too soon, as if I haven't ovulated, well, then I won't.. But I don't want to start taking it too late either, coz in that case my lining won't be any good.. 

I understand why it's so much fuss for us women compared to men, not many men would spend as much time as us ladies checking signs / symptoms, looking up things etc.. Haha :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - your temps don't seem to indicate that ovulation has happened yet. Hopefully soon!

Sarah - sounds like you did ovulate. Those are the same O symptoms I get. O has felt a little more painful on clomid, but I've always noticed some pain and tenderness while bding around O.

I'm done temping now that FF confirmed O. All symptoms pointed to last Saturday/Sunday so I'm glad to see FF gave me CH there. Now I wait!


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Norelisa - your temps don't seem to indicate that ovulation has happened yet. Hopefully soon!
> 
> Sarah - sounds like you did ovulate. Those are the same O symptoms I get. O has felt a little more painful on clomid, but I've always noticed some pain and tenderness while bding around O.
> 
> I'm done temping now that FF confirmed O. All symptoms pointed to last Saturday/Sunday so I'm glad to see FF gave me CH there. Now I wait!

I know, but today I chose the lowest of the three temps taken (woke up at 4, 6 and 8 ish.. Ranging from 36.4-37.). If I get high tomorrow and following days I might revise which temp to use ;) 


You don't temp the whole cycle? I will continue to temp because I know a temp drop indicates af coming and ruining my plans :blush:

Let's see if we can manage a 4th day bd-ing.. After 12.5 years it's not often it happens with this frequency anymore :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

I've temped everyday for the past 6 months. I'm over it! If AF is coming I'll know it when she arrives.


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> I've temped everyday for the past 6 months. I'm over it! If AF is coming I'll know it when she arrives.

I'm only on my second month temping, I guess in a few months time I'll be too annoyed to do it after confirmed o :)


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. My temp spiked this morning but I was hoping it was going to go through the roof and make things obvious. We are both getting pretty over BDing every day, me especially. But I don't want to miss our chances if i haven't I'd yet. 

Norelisa, you don't have to eat very much of it. I'd say between 2-4cm thickness. If it's too hard to eat it all, just have the core. I had a really sore tongue and was very sick of pineapple last time. Haha.no, they're very high temps. Some cycles I wasn't getting more than 35.5-35.9 pre O. It could just be in the way that you're temping. It's hard to know if you've ovulated yet. If it was me, I think I'd give it one more day and see what your temp does tomorrow. I do the same as Joy and just temp when I think something is going to happen but after 9 months of temping, I know the patterns. When you're starting out it's definitely best to be as accurate as you can and temp every day

Ask, that's interesting you had the pain too. Enjoy not temping! I think I plan to do the same.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I quit temping a few months ago and don't regret that decision one bit! It's helped me try to make this process as normal as possible.


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies,

Sarah, i was hoping your temp would spike to confirm O put the opks do seem positive, hoping you did O and hopefully your temp would confirm it so you dont need to BD everyday.

Norelisa- i see you got the temp spike, hopefully this mean that you did O and caught that egg XD

I had some mild AF cramps yesterday, still have a light flow but comsidering how i felt yestarday, it definately was the right choice to call yesterday CD1. I think I have enough of a flow to confirm AF so i am not going to call the doctor and id be starting Clomid at the end of day 4 :D


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Sarah, i was hoping your temp would spike to confirm O put the opks do seem positive, hoping you did O and hopefully your temp would confirm it so you dont need to BD everyday.
> 
> Norelisa- i see you got the temp spike, hopefully this mean that you did O and caught that egg XD
> 
> I had some mild AF cramps yesterday, still have a light flow but comsidering how i felt yestarday, it definately was the right choice to call yesterday CD1. I think I have enough of a flow to confirm AF so i am not going to call the doctor and id be starting Clomid at the end of day 4 :D

It spiked, didn't it? :)

I will still wait a little before starting the progesterone, it seems like most re recommend starting it only at 3dpo, so I reckon waiting for two days with higher temps should be OK. I had a few twinges in the lower part of belly this morning, but it was probably nothing, haha.. But my husband promised if I have any signs of still being fertile we will bd again tonight.. He is not interested in knowing what those signs are, haha, I tried showing him my opks but no.. Not interested :)

I took an opk today too, just in case, and it was much lighter. 

CD11: I guess negative 
CD:13 positive. It has faded a bit, but comparing the cheaper opk you can see that it was stronger than on CD 14
Cd14: i would say positive for the more expensive one, but almost negative for the cheap opk 
CD15: i only used expensive one as the others had run out.. Negative but visible line. 

I will order a special ttb thermometer when I get home tonight - according to eBay it should arrive by 8th of December :)
 



Attached Files:







_20161113_122926.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Nita, I think I must have a really short LH surge. I've never had a positive OPK before but maybe that was because I only tested once a day. I was hoping my temp would be an obvious spike so I would know that I had O'd. I'll just see what it does in the morning. I'm so pleased you finally have your CD 1. Are you taking Clomid CD 4-8? I really hope you don't have too many side effects. I had more hot flushes on 50mg than 100mg. 

Norelisa, all signs looking good that you O'd. We might be cycle buddies. I'd say, if you're up for it, BD tonight. Once the egg is released it can be fertialized for 12-24 hours. So it's possible to get pregnant shortly after you O. Keep using your current thermometer until the end of your cycle and then start next cycle with your new thermometer. 


Around lunchtime I checked my CM and there was heaps of EWCM but since then it's gone creamy. Plus today I haven't had any pain in my ovaries. I think I've either ovulated or my body has tried and it's not going to happen. I guess I'll wait and see what happens to my temp in the morning.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah, i am supposed to take clomid from 5-9 but i thought sinve i take them at night i will start at night of CD4 which is already 2 days from now. Cant wait to start the next round. AF also decided to show her face in full force, i have normal AF cramps and a normal flow now. Was scared the Clomid and Provera thinned my lining and therr was nothing to shed.

Just heard one of our good friends are pregnant and they only started trying a month or 2 ago. So i want to cry and be happy for them at the same time. 

Sarah, i really hope you O on the 100mg, it will give me hope that maybe i will too.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - my temp is usually slow to rise after O. CM goes creamy day or two after O for me too. 

Nita - glad you are officially on to your new cycle! Babydust to you! 

I am trying hard to resist the urge to test early! I'm 7dpo today. Hoping to hold out until 12dpo. We will see how that goes!


----------



## BelleNuit

So painful, went to visit my dad for his bday and my aunt was there. She just recently became a grandma and literally went on and on and on about when were we going to try and don't wait too long. My dad just kept telling her things happen in their own time and I was so upset I could barely speak. I just went to the bathroom and cried. Luckily I was quite jet lagged and already looked tired and strained so nobody thought much differently. Talking about my infertility just results in me bursting into tears which I didn't want to do at a table of my dad's friends and family. So AWFUL. :(


----------



## Aphy

I'm so sorry Belle :hugs: Even though she doesn't know about your struggles, no person should go on and on like that without knowing what's the real deal. I'm sorry you had to go through that! There is nothing wrong with being emotional from it, it's understandable!


----------



## Norelisa

Oh Belle, I think most of us understand how you feel!! I've been super reluctant to tell anyone we are trying.. It almost feels ashameful not to be able to make a baby on first few tries :( and I don't think people realise that they may hurt someone by simply talking about it. 

My husband said for years "we'll start in a few years time" and he would never listen to me when I said we might not get pregnant straight away.. he is very stubborn sometimes.. Really annoying.. And his family never asked him (until recently), whereas even his friends would ask me when we would finally start a family, since we are the couple who have been together the longest.. (and don't get me started with his friends: my husband feels like it's difficult to keep in touch like before, he doesn't realise it's because they all have one, two or three children already. I have been thinking the longer we wait, the bigger the age gap and less in common with their children.. Too bad. )


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, i am so sorry to hear. Its horrible when people dont know what you are going through and dont understandwhat you are going through. 

My hubby also wanted to wait before we ttc and i told him it might not happen immediately, and i was right, 8 months later and still nothing. 

I have had the worse couple of hours with heavy cramps and af is very clothy today, but I read provera can do that, so i am hoping something isnt wrong and hopefully i wont have to take provera again.


----------



## sarah2211

Will reply properly a little later. 

We had a VERY shaky night here. About 5 minutes after midnight we had a 7.5m earthquake. We lost power and it looks like there have been a few deaths around the country. There's also been a tsunami alert and a lot of my family have been evacuated. It was really scary and all our neighbors ran out into the street. 

So I was frustrated that I wasn't going to get back to sleep and get enough sleep to temp... but I did! And I have a pretty good temp rise!!


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Will reply properly a little later.
> 
> We had a VERY shaky night here. About 5 minutes after midnight we had a 7.5m earthquake. We lost power and it looks like there have been a few deaths around the country. There's also been a tsunami alert and a lot of my family have been evacuated. It was really scary and all our neighbors ran out into the street.
> 
> So I was frustrated that I wasn't going to get back to sleep and get enough sleep to temp... but I did! And I have a pretty good temp rise!!

Omw!! We heard about the earthquake and some videos made news this side, its hotrible. Goodluck and I hope everyone therr is OK, now that I know you are close to it I am watching the news for updates.

Very nice temp rise, all signs indicate that in fact 100mg Clomid are making you O and I have so much more hope now. Are you going for a 21 day blood test?


----------



## Aphy

The earthquake sounds scary,I am glad you are ok and still managed to get a good temp! Looking good!


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - that is so upsetting. I am so sorry! We saw my husband's family today and his older sister, who never married or had children, was holding our niece and was joking about how she wants a baby but her ship has sailed, and said to me, "can you have a baby for me?" (jokingly of course)...but all I could think was, I'm having a hard time having my own baby! Those "reminders" are very painful. I'm glad your dad was trying to help. :hugs:

Sarah - glad you are okay! That is very scary. Yikes! The good news is your temp is looking good. 

Nita - I had a very heavy and clotty first two days of this cycle after my first round of clomid. 

Norelisa - hope you can confirm O soon!

Question - for those with PCOS - how did your doctor diagnose you? I don't think I have it as I ovulate normally and don't really have any symptoms aside from some skin issues (frequent breakouts). I've had several ultrasounds and had FSH, AMH, estradiol, etc. checked. Just curious how your doctor knew.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you everyone for all of your supportive words. Ignorant but well meaning family and friends are the hardest part of infertility. I'm so thankful that there are some people out there who "get it".

Had some cramping today, I think it was O cramping (which I've never had before!). I hope it's a good sign. We BD'd again for good measure. Hopefully we will finally have some good luck.

Ask I think the best was of testing for pcos is hormone testing since not having cysts doesn't mean that you don't have pcos. Since your hormone testing sounds normal you ste probably in the clear! I also get bad breakouts before AF, unfortunately that's just part of the pms package! My acupuncturist has said the herbs they have me on should reduce the pms. Hopefully it will be just the thing to boost up our chances

Sarah very scary about that earthquake! Glad to hear you are okay! Amazing you even managed to temp lol. I see you got a positive OPK this cycle which is amazing!!! 100mg clomid sounds it's just the trick for you!


----------



## Norelisa

Happy to hear you and your family are ok, Sarah!!:hugs:

I assume having ovulated by now, so started my progesterone this morning. . I don't think I have a very high dose (10 mg *3 times a day). Have read about girls taking much more.. Though it seems like they give progesterone for different cases (either at 3dpo or after positive pregnancy test).. For me it's for my lining:) eating Brazil nuts, sunflower seeds and forgot yesterday to eat my pineapple core, but will eat today. 

Going to Hong Kong on Wednesday, so not sure how easy it will be to find pineapple core there.. Ah well.. :)


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I took mine at night on CD 3-7. It doesn't matter too much anyway. There's a bit of wiggle room with the days anyway. It goes pretty quickly once you get your CD 1. Are you calling your first day of full flow AF? I'm sorry, it's hard when someone close to you (and even if they're not) announces their pregnancy. I've had 3-4 in the past few months and they're all friends who got married around the time we did. But with any luck, this will be our cycle! Sorry about the heavy AF too, hopefully it's not too bad tomorrow. Thanks for the kind wishes about the earthquake. It's lucky we are a wee way from the epicenter but it was so massive pretty much the whole country felt it. I'm not surprised it's made the news overseas. My family are all ok, - few were evacuated because of tsunami risks. We were planning to travel down that road (where all the massive slips are) next month. There are a few back roads so we will have to work out what we do. And yes! Have high hopes that 100mg will work for you! I'll do my CD 21 blood test on Thursday. I might keep temping too. 

I'm sorry Belle, I'm glad that your dad knows and he was able to stick up for you. How shit :( . I'm so excited about my chart haha. My OPK wasn't 100% positive but it was so close I just called it. I think I must have a really short surge. Then about 12 hours after the OPK I felt ovulation pain. The 100mg did the trick. The problem is that I don't know what my lining is like, hopefully ok. Hopefully your cramps are a good sign!

Aphy, thanks. It was pretty scary. It lasted for 2 minutes! I managed to get to sleep at about 2.30-3am and woke up to temp at 7.45. 

Ask, thanks. Thankfully we are all ok. Yes I'm pretty happy about my chart. In terms of my PCOS diagnosis, my blood tests showed slightly high free androgen, low estrogen, low progesterone, high prolactin. My FSH:LH ratio was about 1:1.5, which isn't too bad. All of those tests were done on CD 3 except progesterone which I had done between CD 21-37 on 3 different cycles. My ultrasound showed large ovaries and more than 12 follicles on each ovary. I get the occasional skin break out, a bit more hair than normal, long cycles. I'm not overweight and don't have IR. 

Norelisa, we both ovulated on Saturday! Your chart definitely suggests you ovulated. I'm doing pineapple core this time too. When do you think you'll test? We should get our crosshairs tomorrow


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - CD3 today for me. The cramps are better today and my flow is a bit lighter as well, more or less what it is like on CD3. Feeling very down today - some days I just get that feeling that it might never happen for us. I am excited to start the new cycle of Clomid tomorrow but also scared that it might not work, and then I really have no idea further. I am going for 21 day blood test on 3 December so its still a while to go.

It does look like both of you (Sarah & Norelisa) O'd - I am so happy for you and I hope you both get a little miracle this month. :hugs: Let us know how that 21 day blood test results are looking.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I'm glad to hear that your AF isn't too bad now. I hope you don't have any crazy side effects from 100mg. I did feel iffy but looking back on it, it could have been worse. I know what you mean about feeling down some days and optimistic the next. It's so hard, harder than anything I've ever been through before. It's so consuming and heart breaking. I was feeling the exact same as you, scared but excited. I think based on mine and Norelisa's experience, you have a good chance of Oing! I'll do the blood test on Thursday. I also have to do the AMH blood test to see what my egg supply is like! I'll hopefully get the results at least from the CD 21 test on Friday.


----------



## sarah2211

DH emailed his boss about leave over the Christmas Break. In the Southern Hemisphere that's our summer, so we get a decent time off work. Anyway, DH is in the army and he emailed his boss. Basically he can have leave over the summer as long as he can get back to the base within 72 hours in case of a tropical cyclone in the South Pacific. If this happens (like it did this year) then he'll have to fly back and I'll be left to drive the length of the country (as well as all the earthquake related road issues). He then could be gone for 3-4 months and come back with Zika...

Please let there be no cyclones and I get pregnant this cycle.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I'm glad to hear that your AF isn't too bad now. I hope you don't have any crazy side effects from 100mg. I did feel iffy but looking back on it, it could have been worse. I know what you mean about feeling down some days and optimistic the next. It's so hard, harder than anything I've ever been through before. It's so consuming and heart breaking. I was feeling the exact same as you, scared but excited. I think based on mine and Norelisa's experience, you have a good chance of Oing! I'll do the blood test on Thursday. I also have to do the AMH blood test to see what my egg supply is like! I'll hopefully get the results at least from the CD 21 test on Friday.

Thank you for the inspired words - sometimes it is needed to hear things like this. The things that concern me most is that my mom had an ovarian cyst when she was my age and also that most pills dont work on me, I would get all the side effects and not the cure it was intended for. For example I had cortisone for a week last year, it didn't cure me and I had withdrawel symptoms from it for 3 weeks. Luckily the provera is to induce AF and that worked (although suffering from heavy cramps) but I am scared Clomid simply won't work - I really can't do another round of Provera. 

I wanted to ask how regularly do you ladies do a pap smear? I do it once a year(especially since I found out about my mom's cyst) and every year it comes back clean, my gynae even said she is surprised at how clean mine comes back every year.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> sarah2211 said:
> 
> 
> Nita, I'm glad to hear that your AF isn't too bad now. I hope you don't have any crazy side effects from 100mg. I did feel iffy but looking back on it, it could have been worse. I know what you mean about feeling down some days and optimistic the next. It's so hard, harder than anything I've ever been through before. It's so consuming and heart breaking. I was feeling the exact same as you, scared but excited. I think based on mine and Norelisa's experience, you have a good chance of Oing! I'll do the blood test on Thursday. I also have to do the AMH blood test to see what my egg supply is like! I'll hopefully get the results at least from the CD 21 test on Friday.
> 
> Thank you for the inspired words - sometimes it is needed to hear things like this. The things that concern me most is that my mom had an ovarian cyst when she was my age and also that most pills dont work on me, I would get all the side effects and not the cure it was intended for. For example I had cortisone for a week last year, it didn't cure me and I had withdrawel symptoms from it for 3 weeks. Luckily the provera is to induce AF and that worked (although suffering from heavy cramps) but I am scared Clomid simply won't work - I really can't do another round of Provera.
> 
> I wanted to ask how regularly do you ladies do a pap smear? I do it once a year(especially since I found out about my mom's cyst) and every year it comes back clean, my gynae even said she is surprised at how clean mine comes back every year.Click to expand...

I did my pap smear in June at the same time as my first ultrasound.. Luckily all well. I will monitor at least once a year, and I know my mother wanted me to remove the ovaries after I have the children I want, as she had ovarian cancer that was detected too late and might run in the family. My aunt was luckier and got hers removed earlier this year..


----------



## Nita2806

I actually have another silly question to ask... So I have been temping a few days, and each morning at around 4:30 I take my temp, problem is I cant get myself to sleep for more than 2 - 3 hours at a time. I suffer from insomnia and I am a very light sleeper, I wake from any noise (I actually think it's a common problem in South Africa because of the high crime numbers) - sorry back to the question, how reliable is my temps?


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> I actually have another silly question to ask... So I have been temping a few days, and each morning at around 4:30 I take my temp, problem is I cant get myself to sleep for more than 2 - 3 hours at a time. I suffer from insomnia and I am a very light sleeper, I wake from any noise (I actually think it's a common problem in South Africa because of the high crime numbers) - sorry back to the question, how reliable is my temps?

I have also problems with temping, I often wake up at various times.. I tried to temp every time I wake up, but the temps are varying so much!! Same night 36.4-36.7 and 37... Which to choose?! I have ordered a bbt thermometer so hopefully that will help a little.. And I'll start with an alarm clock next month, though my husband might get mad as I would have to put it at 4 or 4:30 to make sure I get some sleep first.. A little worried I will start waking up earlier too, because I know it will ring... 

Back to your question: i think if you take the temp more or less at the same time and always after a few hours sleep, you will see a pattern.. :)

Ps: they have a section about it on fertility friend. I think I added you as a friend there, I have no idea what that entails so don't feel obligated to accept :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> I actually have another silly question to ask... So I have been temping a few days, and each morning at around 4:30 I take my temp, problem is I cant get myself to sleep for more than 2 - 3 hours at a time. I suffer from insomnia and I am a very light sleeper, I wake from any noise (I actually think it's a common problem in South Africa because of the high crime numbers) - sorry back to the question, how reliable is my temps?
> 
> I have also problems with temping, I often wake up at various times.. I tried to temp every time I wake up, but the temps are varying so much!! Same night 36.4-36.7 and 37... Which to choose?! I have ordered a bbt thermometer so hopefully that will help a little.. And I'll start with an alarm clock next month, though my husband might get mad as I would have to put it at 4 or 4:30 to make sure I get some sleep first.. A little worried I will start waking up earlier too, because I know it will ring...
> 
> Back to your question: i think if you take the temp more or less at the same time and always after a few hours sleep, you will see a pattern.. :)
> 
> Ps: they have a section about it on fertility friend. I think I added you as a friend there, I have no idea what that entails so don't feel obligated to accept :)Click to expand...

Looks like we are now FF buddies :hugs: I did read up on temps and it all says you need to tests after atleast 3 - 4 hours of sleep, otherwise its not reliable. Guess I will just keep testing on the same time and same circumstances - not like I have anything to lose by doing it.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, you're welcome. It's so hard to keep your hopes up while still being realistic. I am confident you'll ovulate on 100mg! In terms of a smear, I just get one when I get recalled. I think I'm the normal recall which is every 3 years. In terms of them temping, it's possible you'll have a few temps that aren't quite right but you should still be able to get a pattern. It's easy to focus on individual temperatures but you're really just looking for an overall picture. I think keep going with it and try and take as much care between CD 11-18 to get accurate temps.


----------



## 2much

Norelisa- Funny you mention that, pineapple sometimes makes my tongue feel weird too. Almost like a tingling/burning. Wonder if it's just really acidic or something?

I had my CD12 scan today (Clomid CD3-7). My lining was improved- 7.3 (was 6.1 last month). Not sure if it's because of the supplements and tea or just different/better this month. Two good follies- right side had a 22mm and left side had a 24mm. Triggered at the office. Feeling pretty hopeful!


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, you're welcome. It's so hard to keep your hopes up while still being realistic. I am confident you'll ovulate on 100mg! In terms of a smear, I just get one when I get recalled. I think I'm the normal recall which is every 3 years. In terms of them temping, it's possible you'll have a few temps that aren't quite right but you should still be able to get a pattern. It's easy to focus on individual temperatures but you're really just looking for an overall picture. I think keep going with it and try and take as much care between CD 11-18 to get accurate temps.

Thank you for the advice. I figured I would keep on temping throughout the cycle and use OPKs but ultimately the 21 day blood test would confirm O or not. I see your temp is still up, thats awesome. Hope things have calmed after the earthqauke?


----------



## Nita2806

So I took my temp 50mins earlier today because I had almost 4 hours of sleep when i woke up, but it cant be right :haha: mayne its the cheap thermo i am using. And also starting my Clomid today :happydance:


----------



## sarah2211

2much, yay for a thicker lining. It's all sounding very promising! Are you doing OPKs or temping? Get BDing! 

Nita, I plan to keep temping too. I've got into the habit again and I want a complete chart haha. With your temps, it's common for them to be a little crazy during AF. 

Only felt one aftershock today but there have been hundreds. Plus now we've got floods! 

Norelisa, how's the start of your TWW going? Any symptoms?


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> 2much, yay for a thicker lining. It's all sounding very promising! Are you doing OPKs or temping? Get BDing!
> 
> Nita, I plan to keep temping too. I've got into the habit again and I want a complete chart haha. With your temps, it's common for them to be a little crazy during AF.
> 
> Only felt one aftershock today but there have been hundreds. Plus now we've got floods!
> 
> Norelisa, how's the start of your TWW going? Any symptoms?

I would also like a complete chart - just because i am curious. this is so new to me every morning my temp is a surprise.

Looks like the southern hemisphere is having some bad luck. We have been having flash floods for about a week now, people are still missing and some have died unfortunately. Parts of the province have been declared disaster zones and there was a tornado just south from us last night. More heavy rains and storms forecasted. Goodluck XXX


----------



## sarah2211

I've learned a lot by temping. I'm not sure how accurate my charts have been in the past because my blood tests don't confirm ovulation when my temps do, but it can still tell you lots. 

Poor Southern Hemisphere! That sounds pretty bad. Are you guys safe there?


----------



## Nita2806

We have been lucky so far, DH had to travel home during one of the flash floods a few nights ago, but thankfully he got home safe after being stuck on the road for a while.

I guess the best test is the blood test to confirm O. :shrug: I am just glad its onto the new cycle and hopefully this cycle. DH is on the non alcoholic beer atm and very grumpy about it :haha::haha: on the other side i was so down yesterday and i think he saw it, so he acted all silly last night and made me laugh so much.


----------



## sarah2211

That's lucky. Hopefully things ease and both our countries get a bit of a break! 

Yup definitely a blood test or ultrasound is the best check of ovulation. I found a few cases of women getting temp rises but not actually ovulating, it's apparently rare but I have seen other women with PCOS experiencing the same. 

FX for this cycle for you. It takes 3 months for any lifestyle changes to have an impact on sperm quality. So quitting alcohol just during your fertile window probably won't make a hell of a difference. My DH has cut down on alcohol consumption but not quit completely. 

I found a study that said if you BD every day in your fertile window you've got a 37% chance of a BFP. Every other day was 33% and once in the fertile window was 10%. I think we've done all we can!


----------



## sarah2211

So my DH is away from the 22nd November (my birthday!) until the 25th November. That's 10-13DPO. 

I will be dying to test but feeling a bit unsure what I should do. 

DH and I have been through a lot dealing with this infertility in the past 12 months and we've really leaned/lent (?) on each other. He knows how to read my charts, listened to to me go on and on and on about this and just been amazing. We are in it together 100% and I know he'll want to be there when I test. 

BUT I've got this idea to surprise him (if by some miracle it's a BFP). I want to get a box and inside put a helium balloon attached to my pregnancy test haha. 

What would you ladies do?


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> So my DH is away from the 22nd November (my birthday!) until the 25th November. That's 10-13DPO.
> 
> I will be dying to test but feeling a bit unsure what I should do.
> 
> DH and I have been through a lot dealing with this infertility in the past 12 months and we've really leaned/lent (?) on each other. He knows how to read my charts, listened to to me go on and on and on about this and just been amazing. We are in it together 100% and I know he'll want to be there when I test.
> 
> BUT I've got this idea to surprise him (if by some miracle it's a BFP). I want to get a box and inside put a helium balloon attached to my pregnancy test haha.
> 
> What would you ladies do?

I think I would surprise DH with the BFP. If your DH is anything like mine he will be extremely happy no matter how he is told. I think after a long journey of BFN and struggles it changes things slightly. I dont know if I ever get my BFP if I will be able to keep quiet and surprise DH, I would be so happy I would give him a call immediately :haha: but would definately try the surprise route :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, how's the start of your TWW going? Any symptoms?

Nothing promising yet.. not sure of my temps, they might actually be a bit higher, but as long as they went up Im happy:) Doesn't feel anyhting yet though.. and you? 3dpo - finally the crosshairs are there! haha :) 

I don' t have much hope for this cycle now, apparently my CM doesnt indicate conception at least :( 
:cry:

I have also used the function "charts like mine" on FF, but when I put in some info (on clomid, male factor etc) it doesn't look very good..

How about you?







sarah2211 said:


> So my DH is away from the 22nd November (my birthday!) until the 25th November. That's 10-13DPO.
> 
> I will be dying to test but feeling a bit unsure what I should do.
> 
> DH and I have been through a lot dealing with this infertility in the past 12 months and we've really leaned/lent (?) on each other. He knows how to read my charts, listened to to me go on and on and on about this and just been amazing. We are in it together 100% and I know he'll want to be there when I test.
> 
> BUT I've got this idea to surprise him (if by some miracle it's a BFP). I want to get a box and inside put a helium balloon attached to my pregnancy test haha.
> 
> What would you ladies do?

Oh you are lucky! Mine doesn't want to even have a peak / or listen to how it works at all.. as long as I tell him when we have to BD he doesn't really want to know much more haha..

I would def try surprise! But I would do it very, very soon after getting a BFP! Which is why I am hesitating to start the "surprise" before getting the BFP, but I also feel very uncomfortable doing it before I know, its a little sad..


----------



## Norelisa

Did anyone else do opk after o?

I still think mine looks quite dark, not positive, but still?
 



Attached Files:







_20161115_170258.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Did anyone else do opk after o?
> 
> I still think mine looks quite dark, not positive, but still?

OMG :blush: you have such luck with OPKs, so many positives :nope: still looks very positive to me.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else do opk after o?
> 
> I still think mine looks quite dark, not positive, but still?
> 
> OMG :blush: you have such luck with OPKs, so many positives :nope: still looks very positive to me.Click to expand...

Not sure its a good sign :shrug::nope: I don't know if I should try to BD again tonight, haha, if so,it will be quite stressful as its now 7 pm and we will soon go and eat with some friends, then we have to pack for our 6 am flight tomorrow... not sure he will agree. haha :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else do opk after o?
> 
> I still think mine looks quite dark, not positive, but still?
> 
> OMG :blush: you have such luck with OPKs, so many positives :nope: still looks very positive to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure its a good sign :shrug::nope: I don't know if I should try to BD again tonight, haha, if so,it will be quite stressful as its now 7 pm and we will soon go and eat with some friends, then we have to pack for our 6 am flight tomorrow... not sure he will agree. haha :)Click to expand...

Oh no - I say give a shot. Tell DH it might be the lucky swimmer who reaches your egg tonight :blush:


----------



## 2much

sarah2211 said:


> 2much, yay for a thicker lining. It's all sounding very promising! Are you doing OPKs or temping? Get BDing!

Neither really- OPKs and temping would be off due to Clomid/Ovidrel. I did an OPK just for kicks, but of course it is positive after a trigger. ;)


----------



## Norelisa

Dang. Sore throat. 38.5.. Milk with honey and paracet before bed and then up at 3:45am to catch our flight to Hong Kong.. Yay :( now ff took away my fine line too :( but I didn't have fever this morning..


----------



## 2much

Norelisa said:


> Dang. Sore throat. 38.5.. Milk with honey and paracet before bed and then up at 3:45am to catch our flight to Hong Kong.. Yay :( now ff took away my fine line too :( but I didn't have fever this morning..

Oh how frustrating, I'm sorry. Feel better soon!:cry:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Dang. Sore throat. 38.5.. Milk with honey and paracet before bed and then up at 3:45am to catch our flight to Hong Kong.. Yay :( now ff took away my fine line too :( but I didn't have fever this morning..

Oh no, what a horrible time to get sick. Hope you feel better soon and have a safe flight:hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks nita, I am quite keen on surprising him but mainly so I don't have to wait. He'll be away and I'm not sure how much communication we will have, so it should be fairly easy to keep it a surprise. I know he'd be happy as long as it's a BFP but I feel a little disrespectful testing before he's home. 

Norelisa, I wouldn't give up at 3DPO just based on CM. I'm feeling pretty tired today. I fell asleep really early last night and had a good night's sleep but still yawning. My nipples have been on an off sensitive. I've had lower back pain and felt a little nauseous. It could just be the progesterone from ovulation so I'm not getting hope up this early. Weird about your OPK. It's a shame your temps are a little innacurate but I'd say it looks like you've O'd already. There's no harm in BDing again. My DH initially didn't want to know anything about charting, he said that if we BD every day we would get pregnant. But the longer it took the more he wanted to know. He had a bigger smile than me about my temp this morning. In terms of the surprise, he'll be home on 13DPO so I would organize the surprise for then. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa and sarah, i see both of you had your spike temps. Thats so awesome.

As for me, AF is still around, must be longest AF I ever had. But i have started my first clomids last night and so far no side effects.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Nita. I was so excited about my chart. My temp this morning just shot up. FF wants to put my crosshairs on CD 17 but I felt O on CD 16. By CD 17 I had no ovary pain and was definitely had ovulated. 

I'm sure your chart will look like ours this cycle too! 

I hope AF disappears soon. FX for no side effects from Clomid. 

I've been feeling pretty tired the last few days. Im trying not to get my hopes up. Only 4 DPO. I have my blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Nita2806

hee hee I am praying atleast 1000 times a day that I O this month.

Starting to get a headache - I remember having them last cycle while on Clomid, but it could be from something else. Guess if I have headaches again it is from the Clomid :haha: but thats an easy side effect to handle :blush:


----------



## sarah2211

Haha I don't blame you. I'm just SO happy that I ovulated. A BFP of course would be amazing, but the fact the I ovulated is just exciting!! I'm so confident you will too. 

The day after my first pill I felt pretty bad too. I hope it passes!


----------



## Nita2806

Luckily I am not feelling too bad. Also still working on a healthier me, since I started last week I lost 1.3kg - its not much but its a beginning. :coffee: I have a BMI of 24 which is pretty normal - but used to have a BMI of 22 before married life so I want to go back to that.

As for O - only time will tell. and time goes by so quickly - feels like yesterday when I was waiting for AF and now I am already on CD5 :dohh:

DH is busy looking at a new car so that's keeping us busy and my mind off babies. :haha:


----------



## sarah2211

That's good. Hopefully the side effects aren't too bad. I've read that some women find they have different side effects each cycle even on the same dose. 

That's awesome about the weight loss. I've put on a bit of weight this year too. Were you on the pill before when you had a lower BMI? I was and found most of my PCOS symptoms were minimal and my weight was lower. I'm not overweight now but like you I'd like to weight less. I've gotten off my diet a little, need to be a little more strict. 

Once AF starts, time goes quickly. That waiting from last provera to AF is hell. But after that things speed up a little. After having such crazy long cycles, my patience has improved haha. This cycle will be half as long as my last one haha. 

That's good, it's good to keep busy. Exciting about a new car!


----------



## sarah2211

https://m.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11748977

How crazy is this?! Even more crazy that they only BD'd once haha.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> That's good. Hopefully the side effects aren't too bad. I've read that some women find they have different side effects each cycle even on the same dose.
> 
> That's awesome about the weight loss. I've put on a bit of weight this year too. Were you on the pill before when you had a lower BMI? I was and found most of my PCOS symptoms were minimal and my weight was lower. I'm not overweight now but like you I'd like to weight less. I've gotten off my diet a little, need to be a little more strict.
> 
> Once AF starts, time goes quickly. That waiting from last provera to AF is hell. But after that things speed up a little. After having such crazy long cycles, my patience has improved haha. This cycle will be half as long as my last one haha.
> 
> That's good, it's good to keep busy. Exciting about a new car!

I was around 20 when I had the lower BMI. When I started BC last year I already started picking up weight, and the pill didnt make any difference to me except for stopping me from getting pregnant. I still believe it was BC that made me like this...


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> https://m.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11748977
> 
> How crazy is this?! Even more crazy that they only BD'd once haha.

This actually gives me some hope :happydance: but it is insane... Who knew sperm can stay alive that long :0


----------



## ginabina

Just started CD1 today and I'll be seeing the doc on Friday--Had a fairly normal cycle last month, had all symptoms, but don't think I ovulated. I think he will be prescribing Clomid since we discussed that before. Can anyone explain to me how fertility friend app works? I'm about to order my BBT thermometer and ovulation strips.


----------



## ginabina

Also, opinions ladies, which ovulation tests work best?


----------



## 2much

ginabina said:


> Also, opinions ladies, which ovulation tests work best?

Hi ginabina!

I saw you are going to take Clomid. Are you being monitored through your cycle or no? I am doing a monitored Clomid/Ovidrel cycle and don't need OPKs or temping because it takes the guess work out of it (and would be misleading anyway with the medication). 

Anyway, to answer your question, I buy the Wondfo OPKs and HPTs off Amazon. They're cheap so I don't feel bad going through a lot.


----------



## sarah2211

Haha crazy hey Nita. I can't believe if they were on injectables that they'd only BD once. If this is your chance, you make the most of it haha. Lucky them. In terms of the pill, lots of people seem to have had problems with it. So many doctors just push it. I really liked being on the pill though, it worked really well for my PCOS. My cycles were crazy before I went on it so I don't have the pill to blame for that. But I was definitely much lighter on the pill than off. 

Gina, welcome. I can't help you with ovulation tests because I don't live in the States (I'm not sure if any/many of us do in this thread). Fertility Friend is the best app for tracking things. It isn't very pretty but it's much smarter than other apps. Temping involves taking your temperature as soon as you wake up. You aren't meant to move, walk around, drink, eat or talk before. You need at least 3 hours sleep before you temp and you should take it at about the same time every morning. You can start whenever in your cycle, just make sure you put in the correct CD for the temp. Fertility Friend has lots of little facts and also there on little course that you can do to learn more. If you can, I'd definitely recommend reading Taking Charge Of Your Fertility. Good luck.


----------



## Nita2806

Hello Gina, welcome to the thread. In my opinion the one OPK is as good as the next. I will be using the clearblu OPKs this month, and I am tempting just for fun, i am not reading too much in my tempts as they seem a little crazy. Id say the best way to confirm O is to do a 21 day bloodtest. I did not O on 50mg fertomid (generic for clomid) so this month I am trying 100mg clomid. Goodluck in your cycle.

Also Fertility Friend is really nice app to keep track of your cycle. I also recently started using it.


----------



## BelleNuit

My goodness, after travel, moving, unpacking and returning to work I can thorougly say that I am EXHAUSTED. So much so that I have developed a cold :( Left work early today because I'm feeling so miserable. I know I'm in the TWW, but I don't know how many dpo I am or even what cycle day I'm on. Its early days for the TWW I can say that much. We only managed to BD twice this cycle, but whatever. I can't get hung up on that. Doing it 5-6 days in a row and twice a day on occasion has done nothing for us this past year, so I guess we're trying the "less is more" approach this cycle. I'm feeling so run down and wore out that I don't really have high hopes for this month. Luckily I'm so busy that I feel pretty indifferent to it all.


----------



## Ask4joy

DH was finally able to "get er done" (3rd times a charm!) and dropped off his sample this morning. He made it to the lab in the knick of time - at the one hour mark! The lab tech said they'd get back to him with the results in a couple of days. Anxiously waiting! 

I ate my words and have continued temping this cycle. Temps are consistently higher than ever before - wondering if clomid can cause that during the luteal phase?


----------



## 2much

Belle- Sounds like a rough cycle but at least you aren't too torn up about it. Hope you are feeling better soon and can get some much needed rest & relaxation!

Joy- Yay, glad you were able to get that SA done! Hope he has good results! 

I don't know if Clomid causes temp changes...I don't temp, but I'm sure there are some experts that could chime in!


----------



## Aphy

Belle,I hope you feel more yourself soon cause you sound miserably sick. Take good care of yourself!

Ask,glad dh did what needs doing...finally! GL with the results! Your temps are looking really good


----------



## Mommy91

HI everyone!! I'm new to here but i am on my first cycle of Clomid 50mg Days 3-7 AF arrived on 11/14/16:happydance: w/ the help of Provera today is my first day of the clomid i'm not sure what to expect but i'm praying for lots of baby dust my way and that this first cycle will be a success. 
Anyone on here can give me in site on their clomid journey days 3-7 1st cycle of clomid and what i could expect?:baby:


----------



## 2much

Mommy91 said:


> HI everyone!! I'm new to here but i am on my first cycle of Clomid 50mg Days 3-7 AF arrived on 11/14/16:happydance: w/ the help of Provera today is my first day of the clomid i'm not sure what to expect but i'm praying for lots of baby dust my way and that this first cycle will be a success.
> Anyone on here can give me in site on their clomid journey days 3-7 1st cycle of clomid and what i could expect?:baby:

Hi Mommy91- welcome! I am on my second cycle of Clomid CD3-7. Everyone reacts so differently to it, so it is hard to tell you what to expect! For me I have had some mild cramping and bloating. I also did the Ovidrel trigger, which seems to cause more bloating during/after ovulation. I seem to be more forgetful and more hungry, lol.

Are you doing a monitored cycle or just Clomid?

Good luck!


----------



## Mommy91

@ 2much I am doing a monitored cycle i believe...:/ really they only have me coming in for blood work on the 21st day and on the 25th day i have a follow-up appointment. so maybe its 1/2 and 1/2 not quite sure


----------



## sarah2211

Oh no Belle, it sounds like you're really run down. You poor thing :( I'm glad you're taking some time to rest now. There's nothing more than can be done and who knows, maybe this will just be the lucky cycle. Good thing you didn't start femara now. Feel better soon. 

Ask, I did the same and kept temping. Your temps have spiked right up. When will you test? Yay DH got his test done. Good luck for the results. 

Mommy, welcome. You're unmonitored, same as me. They're just checking to see if that dose of Clomid was high enough. I took 50mg CD 4-8 but didn't ovulate. My only side effects were a headache one afternoon and hot flushes for a few days after my last tablet. This cycle I took 100mg on CD3-7 and had headaches and nausea on CD 4. About CD 7-8 I got hot flushes and just felt really impatient, annoyed and everything bothered me. But then I had niggly ovary pains CD 8-16. I ovulated on Saturday and now in the TWW. Everyone is different and even different cycles cause different side effects.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh Belle, take care.. Lucky for me I got a little better before travelling, but still pretty exhausted. We had a 2h nap yesterday between 5-7 pm, which isn't common for us. I slept on the 3h plane ride, so wasn't that tired even though we were up at 4:30..

Since I'm in China (Hong Kong) I have been playing with the idea of getting chines herbes for fertility here.. But didn't want to ask my local friends here (they are getting married on Friday).. I guess Google will be my friend ;) and they speak pretty good English here. The only little issue would be if my husband will be OK paying as he is handling the money this time (he brought euros to convert, using my atm card will get expensive..) 

Anyway, welcome all new people! I am only on my phone so having some difficulties, will have a better read through when I'm back on Sunday :)


Babydust to all of us!! :)


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies. Had a terrible nights sleep and both DH and I woke up with upset tummies this morning. Still getting the headaches (which I now believe is from the Clomid) and I still have that little last bit of AF around:witch: :haha: As for my temps...took it this morning at the time I took my others, and it seems to be in line, I have discarded the 2 that I took earlier in the mornings. 

Belle - hope you get some rest and maybe your less is more approach might just work for you :hugs:

Ask - so happy DH finally got the SA done - hope the results will be positive.

Mommy - Welcome to the thread. I am on Clomid from day 5 - 9 and my first cycle on Fertomid (generic Clomid) 50mg did not make me O. I am on to my second cycle of 100mg Clomid. We are almost cycle buddies, I an on CD6 and day 3 of Clomid. And I am also doing the 21 day blood test.

Sarah - Goodluck with the bloodtest today - I am sure it will be positive results.

Norelisa - have fun in China - hope you get some magical herbs.

:dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, it isn't a good idea to mix herbs with Clomid. Do one or the other. But if you can get them and hold on to them until a later day that might be worth it. Hopefully you'll be able to talk your husband into it! I'm feeling pretty tired too. Yawning all day and the past few nights I've been going to bed before 8. My boobs aren't really sore or anything so I'm not getting my hopes up. But if I overlay my current chart and my BFP chart they're almost identical. Just have to be patient. 

Norelisa, that definitely sounds like Clomid causing those side effects. I hope you feel better soon. Your chart looks a lot less crazy without those earlier temps. Thanks I'm sure my blood test results will show ovulation too. I should be able to get the results tomorrow. 

Have any of you ladies had the AMH test done? My doctor ordered it and said to just do it before I come back to see him. I'm hoping I'll be pregnant and won't need to go back until we are TTC #2! The test costs $75 and with PCOS I know I should have good egg reserves.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - have never heard of a AMH test :nope: think I might go google and see what its about.

Just out of interest - what did your Doctors tell you about BD around O and on Clomid. One person says BD every day, others say every 2 days :dohh: Mine said day 9 - 12 no BD and day 13 - 15 every day (assuming I would O on day 14). DH works 14 hours a day and when he gets home at night he is usually very tired, I cannot get it over me to make him do it every day. He can handle every other day.


----------



## sarah2211

AMH test basically tells you what your egg reserves are like. If they're low, then you'll need more invasive treatment sooner. 

My doctor said "three times a week but not all of them on a Sunday morning). We BD once a day during my fertile window. We might skip 1 day but try every day. I found a study that said if you BD every day in your fertile window you've got a 37% chance. If you BD 2-4 times you've got a 30%. If you BD 1-2 times, you've got a 10% chance.


----------



## Nita2806

OMG I guess then we would have the 30% chance then if O does occur. :nope: My doctor also said DH should stop cycling for the time, but this morning he told me screw that, we wants us to go cycling again this weekend. I really dont think cycling 15KM once a week would make that much of a difference.


----------



## sarah2211

My DH cycles most days. His SA was fine so he hasn't made any radical lifestyle changes. He was drinking a little less but this month seems to have gone out the window. Every little bit helps but it's not worth upsetting them over something so minor. Like there's benefit to sperm when you're fit and active too. 

When I read that I was excited because we BD'd every day of my fertile window. I'm feeling positive with a 37% chance. I think we've done all we can. Even if you can convince your DH to keep up his stamina just for a week or so so you have the best chance at catching the egg. My DH would go every day of the month if I was up for it. Ive been really tired the last few nights and already asleep when DH came to bed. 

I'm feeling like I might not have a chance this cycle because my boobs/nipples don't hurt at all. On my BFP cycle they hurt a lot. I am tired but not exhausted. My lower back is sore, but it's been sore since the day before O. I've had sticky CM. I've had a few twitches and cramps in my ovaries. My chart is almost identical to my BFP cycle but I had nausea, sore boobs and sensitive nipples, fatigue, waking in the night and needing to go to the toilet often. I know it's early days...


----------



## Nita2806

hee hee guess I just want the best chance. DH have not done a SA yet, My doctor didnt think it's necessary because for now we know the problem is with me and Oíng. If however I do O on Clomid and I dont get the BFP after 3 months then DH need to do the SA.

It is still very early days :hugs: just give it a few days time.


----------



## sarah2211

Oh my doctor ordered the SA straight away. He just wanted to do all the preliminary tests. He said if I'm ovulating but not BFP in 3 months we will do the HSG. He didn't think I had any reason for having blocked tubes. 

If you don't know what your DH's swimmers are like I'd say go every second day. That's usually the recommendation and definitely the recommendation for a poor sperm analysis. If your DH has low count, it could be more detrimental going every day vs every other day. 

I know, I've read that you shouldn't really get symptoms until you've implanted so it is early days. I'm planning to spend the weekend cleaning the oven and the fridge because if I do get a BFP I know I'll feel like rubbish first trimester and those jobs will be the last thing I feel like haha.


----------



## Nita2806

Weird how each doctor and each site on google says something else :wacko: maybe my doctor didnt think about the SA because we are both still young... :dohh: I am trying to stop myself from googling things fertility wise.. it only upsets me and make me think there is wrong with me. :shrug:


----------



## Mommy91

Nita2806-I wonder whats the different between days 5-9 and days 3-7 I really hope i O on my 1st cycle of clomid cause the higher dosage the more likely hood of multiples right? lol but i'm open to more than one ill love my babies endless 

Saraha2211- YESS we are almost cd buddies!!! so we are going thru this together with the rest of my sisters on here .. But THANKS A LOT for the insight on what I may experiance


----------



## Nita2806

Mommy91 said:


> Nita2806-I wonder whats the different between days 5-9 and days 3-7 I really hope i O on my 1st cycle of clomid cause the higher dosage the more likely hood of multiples right? lol but i'm open to more than one ill love my babies endless
> 
> Saraha2211- YESS we are almost cd buddies!!! so we are going thru this together with the rest of my sisters on here .. But THANKS A LOT for the insight on what I may experiance

I honnestly dont have an idea why some takes clomid from day 3, 4 or 5. But my doc said from day 5 and this month i decided on CD4 since i had a lot of spotting before AF this month and a bit unsure which of the 2 days was CD1 :haha: goodluck on your first cycle, there is a lot of women that do O on the first month on 50mg. Unfortunately I didnt. 

Already taking clomid for a 3rd day :winkwink: time goes by so fast. :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Yeah, our RE told us to bd the two days after positive opk.. 

I don't know how the bad quality swimmers affect how often we should bd. No problem of the quantity though:) 

So I noticed the following wrt to clomid :

I got sinus infection on second day of clomid. And sinus pain / possible sinus infection on 5 dpo. Both times. Coincidence? I guess I'll see how next cycle will go as I'm not planning to use clomid then.. 

Good night from Hong Kong :)


----------



## Mommy91

Nita2806 -thank you! today marks my 2nd day on clomid. And i believe when you say the time goes by fast i'm already seeing it! sending BD your way!!!!


----------



## 2much

Nita & Sarah- my DH also cycles (mountain biking) which is pretty rough on the body...not to mention tight padded shorts that get hot lol. No SA issues so I don't want to restrict him at all. But we did all the preliminary testing before doing medicated/monitored cycles. 

Mommy91- yes twins are "more likely" I think around 10%- but there are plenty of us who have done cycles with no BFP at all, so it's really tough to say.


----------



## Nita2806

2much, i know what you mean with the tight padded shorts:haha: we also mountain bike, i think this cycle we need to concentrate on me Oing, and I have read that enough exercise and healthy eating can possibly make the Clomid work a bit better. So we are definately going to start cycling again and hopefully the excercise helps me.:happydance:

Regarding twins, i think i might have a chance getting pregnant with twins, as theres twins in the family :nope:

Af have finally left me, after 7 days XD


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I don't think there's any harm in asking for your DH to do a SA. It would definitely give you piece of mind. It was nice for us to know we were dealing with just 1 issue. I googled the twins thing from Clomid and it doesn't seem to be related to genetic reasons for twins. The twins produced from Clomid aren't identical and are the ovary being over stimulated and creating more than 1 egg. But I'd imagine it would probably increase your chances of twins if you had both genetic and Clomid factors involved. 

Mommy, exciting :). I think the 3-7 vs 5-9 is just doctors preference. I've read that earlier you take it the more likely you are to have more than 1 follicle. The later you take it the more likely you are to have 1 good quality follicle. High doses are definitely more likely to cause multiples. But the chances are around 10% for twins. My DH is super excited for twins haha. 

Norelisa I got my positive OPK the day I ovulated! We start BDing when I get more fertile CM. Strange about the sinus infection, I hope you don't need another cycle to see if it happens again! I hope you're having a nice holiday. Are you still temping while you're away? 

2much, haha same thinking about the biking. My DH bikes to work most days which is a good 20km. I didn't want to have an argument about that when his SA is fine.


----------



## Ask4joy

I need to catch up on posts but just wanted to update quickly. FF changed my O date based on my temp pattern. I have it on advanced setting. Research setting puts it 2 days earlier which is when I thought it was. FAM puts it on cd19. Not very helpful.

Temp still high. BFN this morning on Walmart cheapie. Blah. Had a tiny bit of bright red spotting this afternoon when I checked but now nothing. 

Will reply to other posts when I'm home and have time to read!


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome mommy and Gina!

Funny you are all discussing bike riding. I've been asking DH to lay off the bicycling while ttc, or at least until we get his SA results back. He called his doctor today and they haven't gotten the results yet. How long did it take you all to get your DH's SA results?

Nita - my doc didn't say anything about a bd schedule but DH's doc told him every other day during my fertile window.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey there, just wanted to comment that my DH is also a cyclist (like bikes to work every day, bikes everywhere, bikes for fun). He's constantly cycling and has done so for years. His SA came back with all really good numbers and counts, so obviously bike riding isn't having a negative effect on him. I read a study on people who cycle on average 15 km a day and they found that their SAs were all completely normal. I wouldn't worry too much about cyclings effect on SA!


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Joy. It looks like your O date is a bit difficult to determine. FX for you. 

Belle, that's interested about that study. Good to know :)


I got my progesterone levels back, 66! Which confirms ovulation. My other cycles were between 1-3.


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Welcome mommy and Gina!
> 
> Funny you are all discussing bike riding. I've been asking DH to lay off the bicycling while ttc, or at least until we get his SA results back. He called his doctor today and they haven't gotten the results yet. How long did it take you all to get your DH's SA results?
> 
> Nita - my doc didn't say anything about a bd schedule but DH's doc told him every other day during my fertile window.

We got it back the same day actually we could have gotten it 2.5 h after, but he couldn't stay that long so I called in the afternoon to get the results. We went to Samtivej hospital in Bangkok, they have all the facilities there.. 

This stupid sinus thing, constant pain and headache :( 

Yes, still temping, the time difference from Bangkok is only 1 h, so I think it should be OK. Though I've been up since 4 am with headache and sinus pain. I don't know what to do, if I should try to get antibiotics or "ride it out", knowing we have a wedding tonight. I've checked before with my Dr, some antibiotics aren't harmful if pregnant, so I might go that way again.. 

My husband is not cycling, he likes it, but we've only cycled twice in the past 12 months ;)


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - FX its not AF starting. 

Sarah - glad you got your blood test results and it confirms O :happydance:

Norelisa - sorry about tge sinus infection again. Isnt there some over the counter meds you can get, instead of antibiotics? I am not sure whether its safe if you are preg or not though. I am sure a local pharmacy will know.

My Clomid side effects are getting a bit worse today, headaches getting worse and last night I felt dizzy. :nope:

And also glad to hear positive things about cycling, i feel now relaxed about it and cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## sarah2211

https://thespinoff.co.nz/parenting/...it-feels-like-to-not-be-able-to-get-pregnant/

Sad article but so true. 


Nita, thanks. I'm excited that I O'd. The TWW feels like it's taking for ever. Sorry you're having a rough time with Clomid today. I had one rough day and then felt much better. Hopefully you'll be the same

Norelisa, our charts post O are looking similar. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> https://thespinoff.co.nz/parenting/...it-feels-like-to-not-be-able-to-get-pregnant/
> 
> Sad article but so true.
> 
> 
> Nita, thanks. I'm excited that I O'd. The TWW feels like it's taking for ever. Sorry you're having a rough time with Clomid today. I had one rough day and then felt much better. Hopefully you'll be the same
> 
> Norelisa, our charts post O are looking similar. How are you feeling today?

That article is sooo sad, and it's so true. Every pregnancy announcment you want to be so happy for the person, but inside you are crying, especially when they say, 'oh we weren't really trying' or 'we started trying this month' :cry:

On which day of Clomid was your rough day?

If it means I will O then it will all be well worth it.


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for us all in the TWW!

Temp still high today and no spotting. Just the one drop yesterday. BFN on a wondfo and Walmart cheapie. Breasts aren't sore which is very unusual...always had sore breasts after O.


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats on the big O Sarah, thats an excellent number! 

I seem to be feeling a little better today for which I am thankful. We will have another big unpacking night tonight and then tomorrow we are going to go pick up our cats and our puppy and take them home to our new home for the first time! Maybe the puppy will keep me distracted from the misery of infertility. I feel like I have surely done my time by now. It must be my turn soon.


----------



## hermajesty

Hi! I've been reading for awhile, just started going crazy in the TWW so thought I would join in.

Sarah, I met you in another thread, and I think we are around the same dpo right now actually!

Here is my story. Currently 8DPO today. Not much in symptom land. This is my first month on Clomid 50mg. I have short luteal phases and poor/late ovulation so my doctor immediately put me on clomid after TTC for a few months without any other testing apart from CD3 testing. I was really surprised he acted so fast (but not complaining here) and he told me to start charting bbt. This is my second cycle doing that. Im attaching mine currently because i want to get some thoughts. I had a huge dip yesterday but it went back up today, implantation? Wishful thinking? I dont really have any symptoms as far as I can tell, and i had a BFN this morning which i know should be expected. My only "real" difference is I haven't had any spotting and last cycle I spotted from O to period, so thats been nice at least.

Anyways I would love to pass some time with you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8642.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nita2806

Hello hermajesty. Welcome. Hope you get the BFP soon and that Clomid works well for you:hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I had to hold back the tears reading it :(. CD 4 was my bad day. I started my first Clomid on CD 3 (pm). After that I was fine until CD 9 where I was feeling pretty grumpy and had 1 day of hot flushes. How are you feeling today? I thought that the side effects were worth it, as long as I O'd. FX for you! 

FX joy! Your chart is looking great. I see that you get really great rides and then drops only just before AF. FX that doesn't happen and they stay night and high. I'm the opposite with the sore boobs, I only ever got that on my MC cycle. Now my boobs aren't sore it makes me think I'm out. Blah. Good luck to you. 

Belle, I'm glad you're feeling better. You've definitely done your time! I'm feeling the same. Exciting to get the puppy, have fun! 

Hermajesty, hello! I do remember chatting to you somewhere else. FX for you, I'm glad your doctor didn't mess around and wanted to help you. The dip on your chart looks promising but dips like that can only be called implantation retrospectively. Good luck and definitely stay and hang out here :)

AFM, my temps have done a bit of a flatline. Dr Google blames a dying thermometer but I don't think that's the case. Not sure if it's something or nothing...


----------



## hermajesty

Nita- As far as symptoms from clomid I really only got hot flashes and night and with a touch of moodiness starting after the 2nd or 3rd pill until a day or two after finishing. Then 5 days after finishing the pill I ended up feeling pretty down and was upset over everything (I think this was worse than the hot flashes, almost depression like i guess), not sure if it was from the clomid or point in the ttc cycle (which I really want to make a comic about because it is such a rollercoaster in any given cycle). Anyways i think it'll all be worth it at some point

Good Luck Sarah! Right now Im rooting for no symptoms means BFP haha ;)


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - been a tough day, hubby gets migraines from time to time and he got one today, i had the headaches and this afternoon i started feeling very bloated and constipated, my fault for not drinking enough water.:wacko: But we both are better now, i can definately say I have had worse side effects this round from the Clomid. Taking my second last dose now for the cycle :happydance: i have been watching your temps and was kind off hoping for the implantation dip :hugs: however hopefully its still coming. :dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Hermajesty, I was similar to you with Clomid side effects. What dose are you on? On 50mg the only side effects I had was the hot flushes a week or so after my last tablet. I definitely felt more on the 100mg. But if it means I ovulated, I can deal with it. My moodiness probably came from babysitting 5 nieces and nephews in a 3 bedroom house for the night. They're pretty ungrateful and their mum and dad are the type who get pregnant at the drop of a hat but parenting is something they do when they feel like it... haha at some point this will all be worth it! 

Nita, sorry it's been a rough day :( at least you're not in your fertile window feeling like this! I hope you both feel better soon. It'll pass and you'll be in with your chance soon! Haha I was hoping for a dip this morning too! I'm trying to tell myself it's still early days....


----------



## Ask4joy

Feeling crampy and bloated like AF will show her ugly face tomorrow. Feeling frustrated because DH has not gotten his results back yet. It's been two days. Not sure why I had one drop of spotting yesterday and nothing since then. Very unusual. I'm thinking it's because I checked my cervix yesterday morning and maybe that made it bleed? 

Hermajesty - I've also noticed that I've felt depressed during the days I've taken clomid. Definitely the worst side effect. 

Sarah - my temps have flatlined as well. It's not my thermometer because I've temped at other times of the day.


----------



## hermajesty

Ask4joy- oh no FX its not, Im also starting to feel this way 

I was so hopeful.. but now getting a bit crampy and had a little light light brown spotting. I got this type of spotting last cycle too. I am not going to give up hope just yet, but definitely getting more discouraged. I was really hoping the Clomid would extend my LP. My temp was up today though so I guess we will see what happens.. not sure how my temps will fair over the weekend since ill be traveling but hopefully ill sleep well enough to get a temp i can trust

TGIF though!


----------



## Norelisa

Oh noes :( paracetamol didn't work at all for my stupid sinus infection, I had a terrible headache and read online that other people swore to ibuprofen to get better. Being kinda in a rush(after being up with bad sinus pain between 4am to noon, we went to get ibuprofen. It's true, it helps for sinus pain, so I was able to go to the wedding, we had fun and all that. 

Then it hit me: ibuprofen is a really big no-no when ttc, both before ovulation and after (though seems to be OK for af pains, I usually survive on paracetamol). 

Actually antibiotics are much "better", when compared to ibuprofen. :( 


I don't have that strong pains this morning, and the fever is down, so I'll only flush with saline water and hope that I didn't ruin all chances this month.. 

I don't know about you, but sometimes I just think it isn't happening, I still try to continue getting "healthier" and "improving" the chances, but at least now I really don't feel like I could be pregnant at all.. 


On the bright side, we went to a wonderful Chinese / Hungarian wedding yesterday, I didn't drink and for once no one asked me if it was because I'm pregnant (uhm, no, I'm just really hoping that I am), we went for karaoke which was super fun (I didn't sing but am hoarse today as was singing along). Today we are going to Macau, and tomorrow we are going to the beach with a friend of mine who relocated to Hong Kong from Bangkok earlier this year :)


----------



## Nita2806

Ask and hermajesty I am soo sorry for the cramps/spotting :hugs: i really hope its not AF.

Norelisa, sounds like you have a nice weekend ahead of you, have fun :thumbup:

I am feeling much better today, not even have a headache this morning :thumbup: also stopped taking my Vitamin C to see if I sleep better to get more reliable temps :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - I only take ibuprofen in my first few days of my cycle. Nothing else helps my lower back pain. After day 3 only Tylenol if needed. I love Hong Kong! Visited in 2005 and had a great time. Such a beautiful island. Did you visit Victoria's Peak?

I'm expecting AF tomorrow. I was bad and had a few drinks tonight. Took a FRER when I got home from work and BFN so I felt justified. Plus I just feel it...boo. Starting to feel more and more like IUI or IVF will be our path.


----------



## BelleNuit

Got a little spotting tonight, I'm 5 dpo. I literally have NEVER spotted during this point in my cycle. It was just a little bit of red on the TP.

Wouldn't it be funny if the cycle where I'm as sick as can be, have laryngitis and the starts of an ear infection and somehow wind up pregnant? After 15 cycles of trying?? That would be just my luck lol. Heres to hoping it's implantation bleeding and not an early AF


----------



## sarah2211

Here's hoping that all you ladies with spotting are about to get your BFP. It could be implantation! 

I had some bad cramps today. 

According to FF, of the women who BD'd every day of their fertile window, 44% got a BFP! 

Anyone else in the TWW keep grabbing their boobs to see if they're tender yet? Haha


----------



## Ask4joy

I have everything crossed for you, Belle!

I was sure I'd wake up to AF this morning but so far nothing except a tiny bit of light brown tinged CM. Not sure if I'd even call it spotting...maybe left over from the spotting I had 2 days ago. Temp was way up this morning but that's because I had a few drinks at the basketball game last night. Now I'm second guessing myself! And go figure I dropped my last pregnancy test in the toilet this morning! (Aside from a digital I'm saving).

Sarah - totally keep squeezing my breasts to see if there's any tenderness. I'm shocked there isn't as I ALWAYS have it, especially this close to AF!


----------



## Norelisa

I never experienced tender breasts,so not sure what to expect in that regard.. 

Still quite painful today, though a few paracetamol made it manageable. Macau was ok. Yes, we went to Victoria peak on Thursday, I'm a bit scared of heights, but survived ;) Hong Kong is not so fun with hubby, as he doesn't want to go shopping, not even window shopping.. Not even to the nightmarket.. Ah well..adding a picture from here :)
 



Attached Files:







_20161119_225910.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BelleNuit

OOh Ask, I did a double take when I saw your chart this morning. FX!

Such a beautiful picture Norelisa! Hubby's just don't always get it haha. I spent a few months in Chiang Mai Thailand and adored going to their Sunday Night Market. Such fun! Hope you can convince him to go out with you :)

I really do hope this is my cycle, but it honestly hurts too much to hope and quite frankly I am too sick to have energy for hope or despair right now haha. So I'm surprisingly chill about it. Just going to cuddle my puppy and focus on resting up so that I can finally kick this monster illness in the bottom!


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, i am sorry DH isnt the shopping kind, but glad you are having fun. When we went to phuket last year all DH wanted to do was go the markets, we even went to the one night market a few times because he wanted to go shop...guess i am lucky to have mine who likes shopping more than I do :haha: 

Belle - hope you feel better soon X

Taking my last Clomids for this cycle tonight :thumbup: lol i feel like the odd one out with not being in the tww XD or not even sure if I will be this month =l


----------



## Norelisa

Haha, sometimes he is in the mood for shopping, but then mainly for himself ;) but I can't complain, it's much cheaper in Thailand!! 


Chiang mai is nice, we went there last year for a weekend, we did actually go to the nightmarket there.. :) 

Bedtime here now..

Anyone using ff's pregnancy monitor or "charts like mine"? I don't come out well in either, haha, and now that I took ibuprofen I really don't have much hope for this cycle..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Haha, sometimes he is in the mood for shopping, but then mainly for himself ;) but I can't complain, it's much cheaper in Thailand!!
> 
> 
> Chiang mai is nice, we went there last year for a weekend, we did actually go to the nightmarket there.. :)
> 
> Bedtime here now..
> 
> Anyone using ff's pregnancy monitor or "charts like mine"? I don't come out well in either, haha, and now that I took ibuprofen I really don't have much hope for this cycle..

I honestly had no idea ff had those options. I used to use another app and only switched over to ff this cycle. But with my temps i guess it will tell me theres no match :haha: i blame insomnia and my cheap thermo for that. I highly doubt any of my temps are acurate any way. Contemplating whether i should contjnue or not and just rely on opks like last month and the 21day blood test


----------



## BelleNuit

ya, i had no idea how much ibuprofen could affect things until my acupuncturist told me about it. I was using it every AF for cramps. Of course after acupuncture I no longer get AF cramps, woo hoo! I took ibuprofen last cycle because I had the HSG done and I'm a chicken for pain lol. But this cycle I have avoided it. I haven't taken any pain or cold meds, which is a herculean effort right now considering everything I have going on haha. I just dont want anything to reduce my chances! I'm so tired of trying already!


----------



## hermajesty

Norealisa- ooh your chart does look awesome! And the wedding sounds so interesting!

Belle- hope that spotting is a good sign!

Sarah- yes I am checking all the time. I probably look like a crazy person in the car. Oops haha

Nita- just give it a week and you'll be symptom spotting like the rest of us ;)

AFM- I don't know what to think. No real symptoms. The spotting which really was only lightly brown tinted cm is gone and only happened like once. Cramping also seems to be gone. My temp this morning was weird though. I mean it was low again but I was actually freezing because I'm in a different house and I temped a little early so I'm not really able to trust it. This morning no spotting whatsoever so if AF doesn't show by Monday I'll probably test then which would be 11dpo


----------



## Ask4joy

BelleNuit said:


> ya, i had no idea how much ibuprofen could affect things until my acupuncturist told me about it. I was using it every AF for cramps. Of course after acupuncture I no longer get AF cramps, woo hoo! I took ibuprofen last cycle because I had the HSG done and I'm a chicken for pain lol. But this cycle I have avoided it. I haven't taken any pain or cold meds, which is a herculean effort right now considering everything I have going on haha. I just dont want anything to reduce my chances! I'm so tired of trying already!

Is ibuprofen bad to use in the first few days of your cycle? I get debilitating lower back pain the first 2 days and it's the only thing that helps aside from lying in bed with a heating pad.

Hermajesty - spotting is so annoying. If AF doesn't show today I'm either pregnant or ovulated later than I thought.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, your chart is looking great. Haha I've often thought about how easy it would be to drop a pee stick in the toilet. Can you got out and get some other tests? With those few low temps at the start of your TWW do you think you could be only 9-10 DPO today? Tender boobs are often a promising BFP sign and mine aren't particularly sore. Will you try and get your DH's SA results tomorrow? My doctor said to avoid ibuprofen and antihistamines when trying. 

Norelisa, I'm sorry you're still feeling under the weather :( panadol is safe to take. Hopefully you feel better soon. Not much fun when you're on holiday too. 28% of charts like mine are pregnancy. Doesn't feel very high :( 

Belle, feel better soon and enjoy the puppy. 

Nita, I read on fertility friend that Clomid can cause high temps while you're taking it so things should get much more steady from here. I'm sure you'll O! And those of us who get BFNs (hopefully no one) will be in the same place as you soon and you'll be in the TWW! 

Hermajesty, haha that's what I thought yesterday too. But managed to grab them discreetly and even DH who was driving didn't notice haha. I'm sorry things are so all over the place in your TWW. Feel free to share your chart if you like. 


Afm, I woke up at 4am and temped and it was 36.22. I knew it wasn't accurate because of when I woke up so I went back to sleep. I figured I'd probably have a slight dip (maybe implantation!). But when I woke up and temped after 3 hours sleep, my temp is back to flat lining. I know it's not my thermometer because it was a different temp earlier. I have no idea!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - Maybe the steady temps are a good sign! DH will call again on Monday for the results. I'm heading to the store this afternoon so I'll probably pick up some hpts. I'm thinking I could only be 9-10dpo. I've always Od within 48 hours of a +opk but anything is possible!


----------



## hermajesty

Not sure if this is going to work (the link- I'm on my phone it's harder than a comp). Anyway "spotting" started again so I think AF is coming shortly. I'm wondering if the doctor will up my clomid I mean if I get AF today or tomorrow then clomid didn't really do anything to help the short luteal phase really. He didn't want to mess with progesterone but I'm wondering if I need it. Like I get the rise in temp after ovulation it just drops off early. Will see what happens. Not sure I want to take clomid next cycle though because my travel schedule might be weird and I'd hate to take meds just to not be able to bd at the right time. Alright getting ahead of myself. Time to distract myself with errands. 

It seems like every time I post something is not happening it starts happening so maybe if I go buy tampons I won't get AF? Worth a try.. have a great weekend!!

Sarah-flat line isn't bad though right? I mean as long as it's not a permanent dip it's ok 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I've been trying to find out what it might mean. Fertility friend just says it's probably from a dying thermometer, but I got a much lower temp earlier in the morning. Who knows. I hope he can get the results tomorrow. I remember how anxious we were to get my DH's. Good idea to get more tests. All signs point to you still being in with a good chance. FX. 

Hermajesty, yup your chart works. I really hope this isn't AF. Is there anything else they can do for a short LP? I thought it was related to low progesterone. I agree if you aren't able to BD in your fertile window there's probably not much point in taking it. What dose were you on? Yeah try and jinx it and go and by some tampons and she might stay away! I'm hoping the stable temps do mean my hormones are stable, but I know from blood tests they're not. Maybe it's just a reflection of my progesterone only. Who knows.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask my acupuncturist said to never use ibuprofen, even for cramps during AF. :/ Not sure how much merit there is to that though!


----------



## 2much

Catching up on everything! Been busy preparing for a competition with my dog which is keeping me busy during the TWW. 

Norelisa- beautiful pic! Your travels always sound so amazing to me.
Belle- Sounds like you are on the up & up! Hope you continue to feel better. It sure would be cool to get your BFP on such a crazy month for you!

I'm 4dpo, I don't really feel any symptoms though. Maybe some tiredness/hunger but is somewhat normal for me. More acupuncture on Monday. Other than that, going to hope the TWW goes quickly. We really had a good shot at it this month with timing and everything...I felt like my chances don't really get any better than this. I will be crushed if it's BFN.

I plan on having a drink tomorrow if we win- I can't live on not enjoying the little things in life during the TWW. I've "finally" let go and have relaxed a bit more on what not to do...


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg, on top of laryngitis and all my other cold symptoms and sore throat I now have an ear infection. Please someone put me out of my misery. No chance in hell I'll be pregnant after all this


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Omg, on top of laryngitis and all my other cold symptoms and sore throat I now have an ear infection. Please someone put me out of my misery. No chance in hell I'll be pregnant after all this

It might be better getting treated. I've read and got confirmation from my gp that using amoxillin (not sure of spelling) is not that harmful, some even say it can do good (Google it). Might be worth it :)


----------



## Nita2806

So DH and I have been planning our cycling trip the whole week, went to wash our cycles, etc. And when we woke up the weather was cold, and misty. But we decided to go any way on a shorter route..we dont want to get sick from the cold. I am attaching a pic at one of the parks we drove through.

Also seems as though my temps are a bit better over the last 3 days.
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2016-11-20-07-27-55.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Belle. Are you on antibiotics? Imagine if this was your cycle... how ridiculous would that be!!

2much, I saw have a drink. Still early days. Probably relaxing will cancel out the drink haha. The TWW for me has gone so slow. I hope it's not for you. Good luck for the competition. 

Nita, what a shame about the weather. I'm glad you still got a short ride. We went for a 11km bike ride today. We were with some little kids so it was a very slow ride, but still fun. 



I'm having really mixed feelings about this cycle. I read a post from a women on Clomid who had a CD 21 result of 73. She was monitored and had 3 eggs ovulate and now pregnant with twins. I had a result of 66 and a very painful ovulation. So maybe I released more than one? But I'm having vitually no TWW symptoms. My boobs hurt if I grab them hard haha but nothing else. I can't help but feel like I'm out already.


----------



## Norelisa

The cd21 test, what is that exactly? They measure progesterone levels? I just realised I'm on CD22 already so no use getting it done (would be cd23 by the time I'd get it done anyway).. Also, I guess my numbers would be funky if it was measuring progesterone levels as I take 30 mg a day.. 

Do you ladies with ff use the "pregnancy monitor"? It shows a score of how many others had the same symptoms etc on the different dpo as you. Today on dpo 8 I have only 23 points. I think I had a higher number last month on this dpo, so not a big believer... Sigh..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> The cd21 test, what is that exactly? They measure progesterone levels? I just realised I'm on CD22 already so no use getting it done (would be cd23 by the time I'd get it done anyway).. Also, I guess my numbers would be funky if it was measuring progesterone levels as I take 30 mg a day..
> 
> Do you ladies with ff use the "pregnancy monitor"? It shows a score of how many others had the same symptoms etc on the different dpo as you. Today on dpo 8 I have only 23 points. I think I had a higher number last month on this dpo, so not a big believer... Sigh..

CD21 blood test measures your progesterone levels. You dont have to do it on CD21 but about 6-10 days after O. I did mine on CD24 last month because i could not go on another day.


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - so sorry you've gotten an ear infection on top of everything else! Maybe your immune system is down because you are pregnant! I've read that happens. Good to know about the ibuprofen. Not sure what I'll do as Tylenol doesn't cut it. 

Norelisa - your chart is looking good! I used to look at the pregnancy monitor but I don't enter symptoms much anymore. I've had so many "symptoms" lead to bfns so I don't really think much of them anymore. 

Nita - looks like a lovely bike ride! The leaves have now all fallen from the trees here and winter is creeping in. I'm not a big fan of cold weather...but I've read it yields higher conception rates so I'll take it! Haha!

2much - I asked my doc about drinking and she cited a recent research study that found expecting mothers can "safely" have up to 6 drinks a week. She said "I'm not recommending that much but I don't think you are going to do harm if you have a few drinks." When you are ttc for a long time it's crazy-making to try to live as if you are pregnant every 2 weeks!

Still no AF...did an FRER last night before going to a friend's party and BFN. Might try again if still no AF by tomorrow morning. Still having some very light, light brown spotting.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah, I'll bet that no symptoms is a good thing! Most of those TWW symptoms just mean that AF is coming anyway!

Norelisa I went to the doc to get checked to see if it was strep, but its not. He said I have a viral infection so antibiotics won't do anything. Just have to let my body beat it on its own. It would pretty much be the funniest thing ever if I did end up pregnant this cycle. THAT is totally something that would happen to me LOL. But I'm not going to bother getting excited about it. I've done one to many TWWs at this point. 

I also think the pregnancy monitor points is all just hoo ha. It goes up about 8 points a day regardless of what you enter. I think its pretty meaningless and it just encourages symptom spotting.


----------



## hermajesty

Sarah- I took 50mg Clomid this cycle

Belle- I'm so sorry you are so sick! I hate getting sick!

Ask- sorry about the BFN, holding out hope for all of us!

Alright AFM- No AF yet. I took an FRER this morning showered and when i looked at it, I swear there is a line. But I didn't time my shower etc. Also I don't really have any symptoms either! Guess we will see... Am I crazy or can you see something?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8652.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hermajesty

I don't think the picture uploaded well...I can try to take another test tomorrow morning maybe if AF doesnt show


----------



## Ask4joy

I do see something, hermajesty...not sure if it's a vvf line or the antibody strip which you can usually faintly make out. FX it gets darker!

AF is now 2 days late...this waiting is so hard! I've read clomid can lengthen your LP. Mine is always 12 days.


----------



## hermajesty

Yeah. It looks way better in person. As usual still have to wait and see haha. I am still slightly brown spotting. Like very light. So I don't like that. But yeah usually by now I'd have AF


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, it would be fine to do it on CD 23 or 24 or even later. It just detects a rise in progesterone which if you're not suppimenting it, would show if you ovulated or not. I think for you there wouldn't be much point in doing it because you're taking progesterone. Mines telling me I have 32 points at 9DPO. I think Belle's right. There's not much science to it really. 

Ask, sorry about the BFN, definitely try FMU. 

Her majesty, hopefully they don't want to bump you up to a higher dose, that's when I started to get side effects. I'm on my phone, but I don't see it sorry. 

Belle, I hope you're right. I'm starting to feel a few little things like a bit light headed yesterday and a strange metal taste in my mouth. I'm sure it's probably my mind playing tricks. 

I woke up at 5am, which is usually about an hour before I normally temp. I tried to just roll over and go back to sleep but then I got a massive cramp in my calves. So I couldn't sleep. I took my temp and it beeped way earlier than usual and it was 36.33. So I took it again and it was 36.51 ( flat line ) so I took it again and it was 36.47. I guess I should stick with the first one.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-glad to hear that you ovulated this month! Hope this is the cycle for you! Those symptoms sound promising!

Ask-yeah maybe like Sarah said, try fmu? It will be more concentrated.

hermajesty-update us with good news!

Belle-hope you feel better soon! I think it might be worth it to go to the doctor and also say you are ttc, and doctor should prob prescribe medication that won't harm the baby if you pregnant?

Norelisa-I think day 21 test is to see if you ovulated or not

This cycle is another bfn for me...our bd timing was great, and my lining was good...feeling sad again:cry::cry:
How do you remain positive when you keep seeing bfn??


----------



## Ask4joy

Very sorry to hear, Rawan. It is so hard. I keep thinking..."why me?" Why any of us? It can be hard to keep hoping each month. I've been *very* lightly spotting for 4 days now...AF is 2 days late and all I've gotten are BFNs. I'm trying to view this as a process and reminding myself that unless doctors tell me I won't ever be able to have my own children then I just need to be patient. Easier said than done...I am sooo impatient!


----------



## Rawan

Thanks Ask! I guess I will try to be patient. Being stressed is not helping. I've cut down on caffeine/alcohol, still nothing is happening, maybe I will just live my life normally without being so stressed.
Fingers crossed for you! You are not out until af is here!



Ask4joy said:


> Very sorry to hear, Rawan. It is so hard. I keep thinking..."why me?" Why any of us? It can be hard to keep hoping each month. I've been *very* lightly spotting for 4 days now...AF is 2 days late and all I've gotten are BFNs. I'm trying to view this as a process and reminding myself that unless doctors tell me I won't ever be able to have my own children then I just need to be patient. Easier said than done...I am sooo impatient!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I definitely know what it's like to find it hard to keep hoping every month. For a few months there I also took a totally pessimistic stance, but despair is just as emotionally taxing as hope. Now I mostly just try to be indifferent to it. But it's hard to deny that I don't have feelings about all of this. Mostly I just try not to get myself all worked up, which is definitely harder during the last week of the TWW when I'm feeling the most anxious and PMSing. The Chinese herbs I took this cycle are supposed to help reduce PMS. So I guess we will see shortly. The earliest I ever start spotting is 10 dpo, so I guess I'll know in a few more days whether or not to expect AF this cycle.


----------



## Ask4joy

My spotting just got heavier and looks like there is some fresher blood mixed in. I'm having severe cramps and back pain but only on my right side which is odd. It's hard enough dealing with the heartbreak of another failed cycle without all the physical pain that comes with it. :cry:


----------



## hermajesty

Ask- I'm sorry! Seriously it's not fair! 

Rawan- aww sorry! yeah I have been considering stopping caffeine etc but then go back and forth because people manage to get pregnant on birth control while drinking energy drinks and alcohol. But honestly I'm starting to think there is something to the relaxed approach but it's so hard not to actively track everything and I hate when people are like oh just stop thinking about it and have sex all the time it'll happen so it makes me roll my eyes but then you hear all the stories of people that stopped "trying" and then it happens. Sorry major tangent and internal dialogue

Still no AF I keep thinking AF has arrived but check and it's nothing. I think I'll retest in the morning with my last FRER. I have a ton of wondfos but can't pee in a cup where I'm staying. My boobs feel bigger and I am still having some light cramping and light brown spotting. Ahh


----------



## Rawan

Yeah I heard all those stories, people got pregnant by accident, or on the pill...while I am trying everything...still no bfp...
I am keeping caffeine to one cup per day, and alcohol sometimes during the weekend...maybe being a bit more relaxed might help.
Fingers crossed for you! Hope this is the cycle for you! :)


hermajesty said:


> Ask- I'm sorry! Seriously it's not fair!
> 
> Rawan- aww sorry! yeah I have been considering stopping caffeine etc but then go back and forth because people manage to get pregnant on birth control while drinking energy drinks and alcohol. But honestly I'm starting to think there is something to the relaxed approach but it's so hard not to actively track everything and I hate when people are like oh just stop thinking about it and have sex all the time it'll happen so it makes me roll my eyes but then you hear all the stories of people that stopped "trying" and then it happens. Sorry major tangent and internal dialogue
> 
> Still no AF I keep thinking AF has arrived but check and it's nothing. I think I'll retest in the morning with my last FRER. I have a ton of wondfos but can't pee in a cup where I'm staying. My boobs feel bigger and I am still having some light cramping and light brown spotting. Ahh


----------



## Ask4joy

Flow started tonight around 7-8pm. Do I count today or tomorrow as cd1?


----------



## hermajesty

Ask- AF is so lame! Sorry :( I heard if it's after 5pm you count it as the next day. But I don't really know if that's a real thing. 

Rawan- yeah I have been sticking to one cup a day and a glass or two of wine. Trying not to drink 6dpo onward but sometimes that doesn't work out. Yeah if this isn't my month I think I might throw one of my tracking things away. The app or bbt or opks. I don't know it's really hard not to because you want to increase your chances as much as possible I get it completely. As I add something new every month another vitamin or restriction etc


----------



## BelleNuit

So sorry to hear that Ask! Rooting for you for your new cycle! Count tomorrow as CD 1

Ya I limit coffee and alcohol too, I'm even afraid to "finish" when BDing in the TWW because I'm terrified the contractions will prevent implantation or something haha. Man I can't believe we've been trying for a year and there is nothing wrong. Such a bummer.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - I am so sorry about AF and another BFN month. :cry: 

Hermajesty - FX for a BFP for you this month :hugs:

AFM - Had some super stretchy CM yesterday, but I think it's just my bodies way of playing tricks with me, it's way too early to O but we did BD just incase :haha:


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Rawan and Ask, it doesn't get any easier I'm afraid. Belle and I both started trying a year ago and probably been messaging for 8-9 months. I remember when we were both at the 6-7 month mark we started to wonder why it was taking so long. We both kept getting BFN after BFN. I really hope next cycle is yours. Ask, is count tomorrow as CD 1. 

Today I've been feeling dizzy, tired, peeing lots, increased sense of smell (I went to the supermarket and could smell things far away), nausea and tender boobs. I'm 9 DPO and trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Rawan

Ask-sorry to hear that af is here....I usually count the day of flow as cd1, but I am not entirely sure

Hermajesty and Belle-yeah i try to limit alcohol/caffeine during tww too. I called the mother risk line, and they told me first 10 days after conception, alcohol shouldn't cause harm, but afterwards should be cautious

Sarah-those symptoms really sound like pregnancy symptoms! Hope you will update us with good news!


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah I think it's wise to do everything to tilt the odds in your favor, especially for all of us! We all need all the help we can get. In saying that though, I've had cycles were I've had no alcohol, eaten pretty healthy, exercised etc and it still ends the same way as the cycles I do what I want. Blah. 

Thanks, hopefully I'll have some good news in a few days. Tomorrow is my birthday but I won't test tomorrow. I don't want a BFN to ruin my day. 

Also, are any of you kind of worried how infertility is going to impact the way you parent? My sister in law had a lot of trouble and afte r5 years and many MCs, had 1 daughter. She is SUPER protective of her. I don't think DH and I would be like that, but I think it's going to impact things. I know I'm going to be far less tolerant of unsolicited comments because of it.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - funny you mention that, I have been thinking about the same. If I ever get a baby I will not be able to let him/her go. I think we will be very protective and I am scared of it. I think having more than one will make it easier to let go as soon as no.2 is born. Luckily for me both DH and I want more than 1. DH is an only child and even at his age (26) his parents are super protective of him. Even bought a house for us (which in time we will pay of) in the same neighborhood so we wont move away :shrug: I have a brother and my parents had no issues letting us go. So I think having more than 1 will make it easier. Of course if my body will allow me to have 1 and hopefully more than 1.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I think about it a lot. I know I would have been a different parent had we conceived on the first cycle. 

My sister in law doesn't let her 9 year old out of sight. She's pulled her out of school to homeschool here (which is pretty uncommon here) and will not let her do every day kid things like play on the trampoline, climb trees etc. she isn't even allowed to go and stay with her grandparents by herself. 

I'm a kindergarten teacher and every day I think about if they were my kids, would I let them take these 'risks' in the outdoor environment and I find I'm a lot less risk averse than the other teachers I work with. 

I think you're right about having more than one. We'd like more than 1 too. I don't think we will ever prevent a pregnancy.


----------



## Nita2806

I will lie to you if I say I haven't thought about homeschooling. Especially if we stay in South Africa - Kids get kidnapped, poisoned, bullied and killed in schools here - not even to mention the drugs. Unless you can afford a private school - but not even there they can gaurentee the kids safety. I think I would allow my kids to do kids things but I am scared of dropping them off at school and getting a call about one of the above reasons.

But we have been talking about immigration, and I suppose we will start looking at it more seriously when we have kids and time to go to school.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> I will lie to you if I say I haven't thought about homeschooling. Especially if we stay in South Africa - Kids get kidnapped, poisoned, bullied and killed in schools here - not even to mention the drugs. Unless you can afford a private school - but not even there they can gaurentee the kids safety. I think I would allow my kids to do kids things but I am scared of dropping them off at school and getting a call about one of the above reasons.
> 
> But we have been talking about immigration, and I suppose we will start looking at it more seriously when we have kids and time to go to school.


yeah, I've heard that the situation in SA is not that great at the moment (from my husbands colleagues wifes in Myanmar, haha :) ) It looks like a really beautiful place though, so its a pity! My husband went in 2003 when he went to Uni, and he loved it! He still talks about the steaks there;) I haven't been, but I would love to go some day. I've only been to Kenya in Africa.. (sorry I can't remember, where are you from originally? )


I am back in BKK now, will maybe start a little business with a french friend, selling cute stuff from Thailand.. We found soo many cute things today in China town. This weekend we will go to JJ (Chatucak) market or Asiatique.. shopping and "businessing" to take my mind of the 2ww..

I don't really like much when it comes to alcohol, so I don't mind that much.. Though I like the occasional cocktail or baileys or amarula... miam miam :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> I will lie to you if I say I haven't thought about homeschooling. Especially if we stay in South Africa - Kids get kidnapped, poisoned, bullied and killed in schools here - not even to mention the drugs. Unless you can afford a private school - but not even there they can gaurentee the kids safety. I think I would allow my kids to do kids things but I am scared of dropping them off at school and getting a call about one of the above reasons.
> 
> But we have been talking about immigration, and I suppose we will start looking at it more seriously when we have kids and time to go to school.
> 
> 
> yeah, I've heard that the situation in SA is not that great at the moment (from my husbands colleagues wifes in Myanmar, haha :) ) It looks like a really beautiful place though, so its a pity! My husband went in 2003 when he went to Uni, and he loved it! He still talks about the steaks there;) I haven't been, but I would love to go some day. I've only been to Kenya in Africa.. (sorry I can't remember, where are you from originally? )
> 
> 
> I am back in BKK now, will maybe start a little business with a french friend, selling cute stuff from Thailand.. We found soo many cute things today in China town. This weekend we will go to JJ (Chatucak) market or Asiatique.. shopping and "businessing" to take my mind of the 2ww..
> 
> I don't really like much when it comes to alcohol, so I don't mind that much.. Though I like the occasional cocktail or baileys or amarula... miam miam :)Click to expand...

South Africa is a very beautiful country, one of the few in the world with a variety of sceneries across the country. With my family we have travelled all over. I would hate to move away, BUT I dont think its fair to raise a child here. We live in fear every day, and I have been a victim of various crimes, lucky nothing too serious, but its still very scary. I have not been anywhere else in Africa though, but as far as I know the rest of Africa is very undeveloped. 

DH wants to move to thailand after we visited last year, but I dont think I will be able to live there.

Shopping sounds like the perfect plan to take your mind of TWW :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. At least we aren't alone. This will be our 9th cycle ttc. Like you, neither of us imagined it would take that long. I can tell DH is starting to get sad with each bfn too...he is always so optimistic but the look on his face when this month was a fail was so sad. He keeps saying, "we are getting closer". I guess we can't be getting further away? 

I don't imagine I will be an overprotective parent. I'm also a kindergarten teacher and while they aren't my own, feel I support good balance of healthy risk taking and caution. But I guess you can't really know until you have your own!

I am staring to wonder if the back pain I experience is normal. Ever since I was a teenager I get intense debilitating full lower back pain for the first 2 days of my cycle. I've read that it is due to uterine contractions but it worries me that it is so intense. When I was younger my doctor prescribed me prescription strength ibuprofen (same as taking 3). I've found taking 3 ibuprofen every 6 hours or so on those first 2 days pretty much eliminates the pain. After reading about the effects of ibuprofen on ttc I'm trying to forego it and the pain is unbearable. Tylenol barely takes the edge off. I don't know how I am going to function at work today.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - I think it's awesome that DH is getting involved and that he is optimistic. It's nice if they emotionally gets involved as well:hugs:

I am having some light Ovary cramps that comes and go throughout the day?! mostly on the right side. Weird right? :wacko: Also think I might be coming down with a stomach bug again :( ugh right in the week when DH and I need to BD


----------



## hermajesty

Sarah- Happy Birthday!! I don't blame you for not testing today.

Nita- my cramps were mainly on the right side before ovulation!

Ask- I have had that too- bad back during beginning of AF, but actually all of my cramps and most pms symptoms have been gone since going off of BC which I thought was really weird. I also have bulged discs which causes me lower back pain all the time, definitely worried about it so I can relate

AFM- well tested again. I think the line is darker, but my spotting this morning was also darker ughh i almost didn't test...I might call the doctor and see if they can order a test, but i am out of town so i dont know where id go. Can you go to urgent care for a progesterone hcg test? haha

I should add- no real symptoms and 11DPO, and the line is clear in person- last night i guess i felt a little nauseous but i dont know thinking about nausea i get nauseous haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8658.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nita2806

Happy birthday Sarah, wishing you a BIG FAT POSITIVE for your birthday, but I dont blame you for not testing. Have a good day.:dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, move to New Zealand haha. Heaps of South Africans move here. My fertility specialist is a South African too haha. 

Norelisa, that sounds exciting and something to take your mind off all of this!

Hermajesty, I can see the line on my phone without even opening the actual image. I'd say it's a BFP! Congrats! 


AFM, I'm just a little bit excited about my temps haha probably more so than my birthday. Thank you for all the birthday wishes.


----------



## 2much

Ask- I have read that Raspberry Leaf tea helps with cramps and can say it has helped me too. It is only to be drank before O though from what I've researched. Hope you feel better soon!

Hermajesty- That is a BFP! Congrats!


Yesterday I had pretty strong cramps- at 7 days past trigger. Hoping it was implantation? Too soon for AF.


----------



## Ask4joy

Happy birthday, Sarah! Hope you have a wonderful day! Temps are looking great!

Hermajesty - that looks like a bfp! Since spotting has gotten heavier I'd call your doc but I've read about many women spotting early on so probably nothing to worry about. Congrats!!!

Nita - it IS nice to know that DH wants a baby just as much as me. 

2much - thanks for the tip. I will try the raspberry leaf!


----------



## Aphy

Happy birthday Sarah,I hope you get a big present tomorrow!

Hermajesty,I see the line without even needing to squint. I hope the spotting ends so you can rest easy knowing and enjoying being pregnant!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah, happy birthday!! I hope you find a way to spoil yourself rotten :) You deserve it!

Hermajesty congratulations! I hope the spotting comes to an end. For now enjoy the fact that at this moment you are pregnant!!

AFM I now have pink eye. SERIOUSLY. Happens sometimes with viral cold infections. Went to the doc and they gave me some eye drops. Otherwise my sore throat is getting better and my voice is back so I seem to be on the mend overall. I think I must be 8 dpo today, can't say I'm having any symptoms to be honest.


----------



## Rawan

Hermajesty-Congratulations!!

Sarah-happy bday!! Hope bfp will be your bday present!!

Belle-glad to hear that you are feeling better!


----------



## Babydust28

Hey ladies... what have I missed?

I kept away but now I'm back :haha: 

New thermometer this cycle and still rocky temps but I'm taking a chilled approach this month I've promised myself x


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - pink eye, too?! What gives?! Hope you are on the mend!

DH's doc called with his SA results. The lab sent the results to his urologist not the fertility specialist who ordered them. The urologist prefaced it by saying he's not a fertility specialist. He said count and motility were normal/good but morphology was low at 13%. Now we are confused because after doing some research it looks like the newest measurement system (called the Kruger method) states anything over 4% morphology is good/normal. The old method (WHO) states over 30. From what we read, most clinics now use the Kruger method, which would mean his morph is good. DH is going to call his RE tomorrow to clarify the results. 

I go in on weds for my day 3 ultrasound and 3rd round of clomid. Oh joy. Lol.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask my DH had morphology of 10% and our RE said it was normal. I did reading on that a few months ago and they found that men with morphology above 4% were still able to get their partners pregnant in a reasonable amount of time, just if it was ~15% or lower (I forget the actual cut off sorry) it might take longer. So that's why they changed the standards to say that below 4% there is a problem.


----------



## Ask4joy

That's good to know, Belle. Next step for me is an hsg. Doctor wanted to try a few rounds of clomid as my CP in June indicated I had at least 1 tube open. Going to ask about going ahead with it.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes. I'm not going to test today. I'm too scared to get a BFN and it'll ruin my birthday. I think I'll test in the morning. DH is away until Friday and asked me not to test until he gets home. I said I'd wait but I'm not sure if I can! 

I'm so sorry Belle, it sounds like it's all just miserable for you. When it rains it pours :(. Stupid immune system. 

Welcome back Babydust, FX for you! 

Ask, maybe your lab uses different values. It might just be a good idea to check with your fertility doctor and try not to worry until then. If I have 3 ovulatory but BFN rounds on Clomid my doctor will order an HSG. Let's hope we don't get to that though.


----------



## BelleNuit

I was incredibly nervous for the HSG but as it turned out it really wasn't painful for me at all. I felt a small pinch with my right tube, so I do wonder if there was a bit of debris in there. But otherwise all I felt was a bit of pressure that was milder than the AF cramps I used to get. I was happy to have it done though and rule out tubal issues. 

Sarah, good for you for not testing on your birthday. I'm the same way, if I got a BFN on my birthday it would have totally ruined my day. So not worth it. Honestly, BFNs are far worse than just waiting for stupid ol' AF to arrive.


----------



## Norelisa

*Happy Birthday Sarah!! *

I wanted to post a cute dog-picture, but I'm not able too.. tried for a good 45 min, haha :) I'll try to edit in the original picture, you'll just have to imagine the doggy saying "Happy birthday!" 

AFM *I got a little carried away this morning and did a test, negative, of course.. I don't trust my chart or signs because of the progesterone.. 10DPO is early anyway, but a complete negative on a 15miu test doesn't promise much.. :blush::cry: Well, I gotta snap out of it, get to the shower and go to Paws (the cat shelter I am volunteering at)..


----------



## sarah2211

Haha Norelisa! You make me laugh. Thank you! Try not to be too upset, still early days! 

Thanks Belle, I know it'd probably be a negative even if I am actually pregnant at this early stage. I might try in the morning.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle - hope you get beter soon. 

Norelisa - sorry for the bfn :(

Sarah - hopefully you can surprise DH with a bfp when he gets home.

Afm - i feel that I am out for this cycle even though I dont even know if I O. Woke up this morning feeling numb all over my body and a with a very upset tummy. I thought it was a stomach bug but I think it might be more serious. Need to wait 2 hours for my doctor to open and then hopefully get an appointment today to find out whats going on.
And i wont be temping further, my cheapy thermo doesnt work like it should after a did a test this morning.


----------



## hermajesty

Sarah- excited to see your test if you test tomorrow!

Nita- that sounds scary! Hope everything is ok!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I'm going to take a bunch more tests to convince myself it's real over the next couple days likely. Just hoping the spotting will stop. It's mostly been gone today but it seems to be a morning thing kind of strange. Anyway I had some labs done and hope I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh nita, not cool.. I kinda feel the same, I think I'll stop clomid if next cycle (without clomid) i don't get sinus infection..


Question about hsg :
1. I was told not to do hsg as i had taken clomid, because the xray might hurt the quality of the eggs. I was then on CD 11 I think. So - better not to try at all during the hgs xray -cycle because the eggs might get fried, or ok if done just after af stops and then continue as a normal cycle? Or would the damage to the eggs be the same no matter how far they are in the maturing? 


I guess next month I'll do hsg, no clomid but maybe the 21day blood check (only if an hsg wouldn't in any way interfere with ovulation, in that case I'll have to wait another month). 

Still waiting for new thermometer to arrive.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, that doesn't sound good at all! I hope you're ok. Thinking of you! Please let us know how you get on with the doctor. No big drama if you don't temp. Do what's best for you. 

Thanks Hermajesty, will you go and get a beta done?

Norelisa, maybe you could try femara and see if that gives you a sinus infection? I can't help you with the HSG question. Might be best to ask your doctor about that. Hopefully you learn new thermometer will arrive before AF does (hopefully she doesn't arrive!). It doesn't matter if you wait to temp until after AH is finished though. 

I'm having some promising symptoms but then they all disappear. I'm not sure if I'm feeling positive about this cycle or not now.


----------



## Nita2806

Tought I'd post an update - did see my doctor just now and she confirmed that I have a stomach bug. Unfortunately I got it real bad and i am very dehydrated. She doesn't want to give me antibiotics or anything for the pain - as it will increase my chance of a MC if I get Preg this month on Clomid, so she gave me OTC meds thats safe to drink. She also thinks that it wont work because of the degree of the bug and if I dont get better in a day or two from the OTC meds I will need to take the antibiotics :cry:

Regarding the temping - I took my temp this morning and it was 35.6 immediately took it again and it was 35.8 which is quite a jump from 35.6 and it is just stressing me out. decided to take a more chilled approach to it. Although I caved and did an OPK yesterday - which ofcourse was negative, it's still way too early. My mom also has her B-day next week and she booked a day at the spa for us, which will be 2 days before i need to go and do the 21 day blood test so I am really looking forward to a day of relaxation.


----------



## Aphy

Norelisa, with regards to the HSG, I was on Clomid when I had mine done and I did it on cd9/10 and they said as long as you do it before cd10 then its ok (as its unlikely to affect O which is likely still on average 4 days away) and it worked for me, I fell pregnant that same cycle


----------



## Norelisa

Aphy said:


> Norelisa, with regards to the HSG, I was on Clomid when I had mine done and I did it on cd9/10 and they said as long as you do it before cd10 then its ok (as its unlikely to affect O which is likely still on average 4 days away) and it worked for me, I fell pregnant that same cycle

Oh good to know :) May I ask why you take/took clomid? I went a bit too late this cycle so we did just an ultrasound and the eggs were ready to pop... I don't have any clomid for next cycle, and with my bad sinuses I think I'll do HSG next month, and then ask for Femara the following months.. 

Congratulations by the way!!:)


----------



## Aphy

Thank you! I was put on clomid due to not ovulating regularly,obgyn diagnosed pcos after bloods showed I hadn't ovulated the one month. I didn't have any other signs of it though so was sceptical whether he was right but it seems to have worked so I can't complain! I got different side effects every month but none were unbearable which really helped. Do you have any reason to suspect you might have a blockage or fibroids?


----------



## Norelisa

Aphy said:


> Thank you! I was put on clomid due to not ovulating regularly,obgyn diagnosed pcos after bloods showed I hadn't ovulated the one month. I didn't have any other signs of it though so was sceptical whether he was right but it seems to have worked so I can't complain! I got different side effects every month but none were unbearable which really helped. Do you have any reason to suspect you might have a blockage or fibroids?

Not really any suspicions, but my Dr suggested we check since we have been trying since February (though only seriously since this summer). I kind of want to rule it out.. If it turns up fine, then I think my husband would seriously start doing something to improve his sperm quality, haha &#128514; he wants a baby and has cut back on alcohol and we do eat a little healthier (more home cooked meals, even though it's cheaper to go out;)) 

He also started looking at possible options for us to go back to Europe. I like it here, but if we need Ivf it is covered up to two tries in Norway.. We would probably move to France, but it is so much easier to go to Norway from France than from Thailand! 

We will probably go out soon to meet a girl we met at the wedding in Hong Kong. I don't want to drink so will try to discreetly take a non - alcoholic cocktail.. Just in case..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, i did some research on femara and the success rates seems to be a bit better than on Clomid, but Clomid is the obvious one doctors go for. If i dont O on Clomid I am going to ask my doctor about Femara and trigger. But i think i might take a break from it in december and just start taking provera in january and start on a clean slate. 

Aphy - we have been put on Clomid for sort of the same reason, my body never Od again after I stopped BC and its just funny that your doc diagnose you with pcos with none of the other symptons. But like you said Clomid worked :happydance:


----------



## sarah2211

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613178

This looks like a really fat negative to me :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Sarah I'm sorry! Those BFNs never get easier


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613178
> 
> This looks like a really fat negative to me :(

It's still early.
Don't count yourself out yet... hold on in there


----------



## Norelisa

Sarah, if the temp drop of cd9 was implementation dip, then you'd have to wait a little longer before testing.. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Still early, Sarah! FX!


----------



## Ask4joy

DH spoke with the fertility doc and doc said his SA looks great. Well above average count, good volume and motility. He said that they don't really look at morphology because studies don't support it being a predictive factor in pregnancy success. Now the question remains: why aren't I pregnant?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask4joy said:


> DH spoke with the fertility doc and doc said his SA looks great. Well above average count, good volume and motility. He said that they don't really look at morphology because studies don't support it being a predictive factor in pregnancy success. Now the question remains: why aren't I pregnant?

Hope you don't get the answer I got "We don't know!" :dohh:


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I just don't feel all that positive about it. I know it's still early days but it's not to get down about it. I probably shouldn't have tested so early, never learn :(


----------



## Ask4joy

BelleNuit said:


> Ask4joy said:
> 
> 
> DH spoke with the fertility doc and doc said his SA looks great. Well above average count, good volume and motility. He said that they don't really look at morphology because studies don't support it being a predictive factor in pregnancy success. Now the question remains: why aren't I pregnant?
> 
> Hope you don't get the answer I got "We don't know!" :dohh:Click to expand...

Definitely not the "answer" anyone wants, Belle! But we will do whatever it takes! One of my best friends was diagnosed with unexplained...they had a daughter on 3rd cycle of clomid but tried for a 2nd for 5 years, including IUI with no success. She is now 4 months pregnant after her first IVF try. She is also 34. I'm certainly not going to wait 5 years!


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - I was sooo sad to see your message, sorry for the bfn BUT it is still early, and you know what they say - it aint over till the fat lady (AF) sings. FX that you get the bfp in a few days.

Ask - thtas great news about DH SA. 

Afm - still very sick and I have decided to take the antibiotics since I only gotten worse since yesterday. DH and I wont BD while I take the antibiotics, even if I O just incase. We dont want an increased chance at a mc. Hopefully i am done with the antibiotics by the time i O. Belle, how are you feeling?


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I think I'm nearing the end of this awful virus I seem to have. Have gotten to the dry cough stage so surely it will be all over soon!

So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell too! I hope the antibiotics help!


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Nita I think I'm nearing the end of this awful virus I seem to have. Have gotten to the dry cough stage so surely it will be all over soon!
> 
> So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell too! I hope the antibiotics help!

Happy to hear you are getting to the end of it. Yesterday i told my doctor that its the worst possible time to get sick just after finishing clomid, and she said, its best to just get preg by accident, because if you try to get preg the world will just work against you :haha: lol it is sooo true.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. Nita, I've just been so sad all day :( 

I think I'll wait and test again on Friday morning (13DPO). I'll probably get a good clue from my temp in the morning though. If it drops I'll know I'm most likely out. If it's still up it'll be triphasic and I might be in with a chance. Feeling really dizzy the last few days so if I'm not about to get a BFP, maybe I'm getting sick like everyone else here!


----------



## MsAC

Hi, I was told to join this thread.

Um, this is my first round of clomid, the bottle says 50mg, but each pill also says 50mg. I'm ordered to take two a day, from day 5-9.

My DH and I have been trying, with 0 luck, for 9 months.

I'm a fresh 24, he is 26, almost 27.

It's been hard, I'm sure you all understand.

I don't chart, it's far too much work for myself. As my cycles were over 60 days long, and ovulation still wasn't happening or happening proper. (Clearly).

I'm taking prenatals, as well.

I plan on drink tons of fluids, using opks, preseed if I dry out, and buying a ferning kit for next round if this one doesn't work.

I was on the BCP for 9 years, and stopped 10 months ago to TTC and was met with crazy irregularness.

I have endometriosis; my mother has severe endometriosis and one ovary, she conceived me naturally after 6 months, and then brother after 8 months. But she also had regular 28 day cycles, but no way to know ovulation. :O


----------



## Nita2806

Msac - welcome to the thread. I can relate to some parts of your story. I am also 24 hubby is 26 almost 27 and we have also started ttc 9 months ago. I got off BCP and didnt ovulate on my own like i did before BCP. I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (100mg) as I didnt Ovulate on 50mg. Fx for you that the Clomid works.:dust:


----------



## sarah2211

My temp dropped. I think I'm out :(


----------



## MsAC

Nita2806 said:


> Msac - welcome to the thread. I can relate to some parts of your story. I am also 24 hubby is 26 almost 27 and we have also started ttc 9 months ago. I got off BCP and didnt ovulate on my own like i did before BCP. I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (100mg) as I didnt Ovulate on 50mg. Fx for you that the Clomid works.:dust:

Hugs dear! We will get through this!

Do you have a trigger shot appointment? I'm going to talk to my doctor about that as an option if this round doesn't work.


----------



## Nita2806

MsAC said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Msac - welcome to the thread. I can relate to some parts of your story. I am also 24 hubby is 26 almost 27 and we have also started ttc 9 months ago. I got off BCP and didnt ovulate on my own like i did before BCP. I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (100mg) as I didnt Ovulate on 50mg. Fx for you that the Clomid works.:dust:
> 
> Hugs dear! We will get through this!
> 
> Do you have a trigger shot appointment? I'm going to talk to my doctor about that as an option if this round doesn't work.Click to expand...

No I dont, i am still waiting to see if I ovulate this cycle or not. If I dont, i might be taking a break over december and take provera in january to induce AF and talk to my doctor about other options such as trigger and femara. I have my 21 day blood test next week Friday, so I will know by then.

Sarah - I am thinking of you.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

I've just had a huge glob of EWCM and never ever noticed it before wohoo... I'm taking oh straight upstairs now to bd, will bd in the morning and tomorrow night... basically twice a day now I think I eat to catch this little eggy. 
I have some aches and Twinges so think this is O and bout to happen... never felt it before so am unsure but I'm feeling hopeful and excited :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry. I really hope your not out and that your temp will jump back up again tomorrow. 

I'm sitting at 10 dpo. No spotting, and lots of creamy cm. Tomorrow and the next day will be the real test as that's when I usually start spotting. Here's to hoping.


----------



## Ask4joy

Babydust - sounds like promising O symptoms!

Sarah - still holding out hope for you!

Welcome MsAC!

Nita - sending you get well wishes!!!

Belle - no spotting is good! FX for you!

Had my day 3 ultrasound today and ovaries look good. I asked doc about the debilitating AF pain and she said that it might be endo. I sometimes have painful bowel movements too (sorry, TMI). She said if I'm not pregnant after this cycle she will do a laparoscopy which will require general anesthesia. A little freaked out!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks everyone. DH is home now. He wants me to test in the morning. I guess if my temp hasn't plummeted I will, but I'm not really very hopeful. I'm expecting AF. 

My doctor said to try Clomid for 3 months and if it hasn't worked to come back. So we had our first appointment on the 1st of September and I've ovulated once but had 2 cycles. Do you think I should give it 3 ovulatory cycles (now I'm on the right dose) or 3 cycles in total? Or 3 months? When AF arrives, I'll probably just email the nurse. 


Good luck Belle, hopefully the spotting stays away.


----------



## BelleNuit

They probably want 3 ovulatory cycles, but if you are on a tighter deadline because of DH then maybe give them a ring and see what they say


----------



## sarah2211

I'm definitely keen to give it another cycle on 100mg but after that DH is probably going away. Plus our specialist only comes to our town once a month. So if he's here and I'm in my TWW of my 3rd cycle then I'd have to wait a whole month to see him.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh, I still keep my fingers crossed for you this cycle, Sarah.. Im also thinking about testing tomorrow morning.. 13dpo, though I'm pretty sure it will be another bfn.. 

Oh, calling out to Brazil nut specialists: should I only eat them during 2ww or throughout the cycle..?


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - my doctor said 3 ovulatory cycles on Clomid. 

Just an update: things have turned to the worse, i am only getting sicker and I am very dihydrated. Had to go back to doctor for stronger meds, and i have no idea what impact it will have on the Clomid and Ovulation. But DH and I have agreed, no BD while im on the antibiotics and if I O this month. :cry:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Sarah - my doctor said 3 ovulatory cycles on Clomid.
> 
> Just an update: things have turned to the worse, i am only getting sicker and I am very dihydrated. Had to go back to doctor for stronger meds, and i have no idea what impact it will have on the Clomid and Ovulation. But DH and I have agreed, no BD while im on the antibiotics and if I O this month. :cry:

Oh noes :( I am so sorry, really not a good time to be ill at all!! :hugs: what antibiotic did you get? My Dr spent a loooong time looking for options for me when I had my sinus infection. There are some meds that are worse than others. Like the nasal spray can be worse than the antibiotics in some cases..

Anyway, I hope you get better really soon!! Wish there was something I could do :hugs::flower:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - my doctor said 3 ovulatory cycles on Clomid.
> 
> Just an update: things have turned to the worse, i am only getting sicker and I am very dihydrated. Had to go back to doctor for stronger meds, and i have no idea what impact it will have on the Clomid and Ovulation. But DH and I have agreed, no BD while im on the antibiotics and if I O this month. :cry:
> 
> Oh noes :( I am so sorry, really not a good time to be ill at all!! :hugs: what antibiotic did you get? My Dr spent a loooong time looking for options for me when I had my sinus infection. There are some meds that are worse than others. Like the nasal spray can be worse than the antibiotics in some cases..
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get better really soon!! Wish there was something I could do :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

My doctor gave me kantrexil, which i had before so I know it really works and zofer rapitab which is also very good since its a pil you need to chew so it goes directly into my bloodstream. I am really glad that i went back for the stronger meds, its been 12 hours and i am feeling a lot better, could also eat some food today. But i will be staying in bed for another few days. 

Do you ladies have plans for black friday? We have some major specials here, so i will be (online) shopping tomorow.:hugs:

Norelisa - thanks for the kind words and caring :hugs: also i googled what effect antibiotics have on Clomid when taken together, and i saw a few people complaining about sinus infections, seems like quite a few ladies get it. If I were you id ask about femara for the next cycle :)


----------



## Norelisa

Not sure they have any black Friday sales in Bangkok, but I might have a quick look online :) 

Always excited to go to bed these days,will my temp stay put, go down, go up? No one knows!! 
Not even my body seems to be able to decide.. (had two patches of 3.5 h sleep: first I got 37.1 then 36.8... Can't wait to get my new thermometer...


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Not sure they have any black Friday sales in Bangkok, but I might have a quick look online :)
> 
> Always excited to go to bed these days,will my temp stay put, go down, go up? No one knows!!
> Not even my body seems to be able to decide.. (had two patches of 3.5 h sleep: first I got 37.1 then 36.8... Can't wait to get my new thermometer...

You make me laugh :hugs: the way you said it. My thermo did the same so i stopped. But this bug i had patches of fever so it would not even be accurate :haha: i tought i will use OPKs, well well turns out you shouldnt drink lots of water when doing OPKs, and I kinda need to drink a lot of water to hidrate myself again. I just love how i wont be abke to check if I O. :haha: 

I hope you find some black friday sales..some items here are 50% off :happydance:


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Nita. I hope this new lot of medication works. By the way, I definitely felt ovulation. I had a sharp pain in my right ovary for a few minutes and the next day I got a temp rise. You might be able to look for that. You poor thing though, this is such bad timing :( keep hydrated and I hope you feel better soon. 

Temp dropped again this morning :(


----------



## Rawan

I am sorry to hear that Sarah.

I just had my af last night...now onto next cycle...trying to remain positive and think of ways to improve the chance for next one. Baby dust to everyone! :)


----------



## Babydust28

Keep positive ladies. 
Anyone that af has got come over your December Testers and let me know what date in December you're going to test and we can fill it with lots of babydust and get the bfps in December x


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about another temp drop. I'm here for you if you want to vent and shout obscenities! I'll shout them along with you!!

I'm 11 dpo today (may only be 10 dpo though), and still no spotting. Tomorrow and saturday will be the real test. I'm too chicken to take a test and I am quite frankly driving myself crazy these last couple days.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> I'm sorry Nita. I hope this new lot of medication works. By the way, I definitely felt ovulation. I had a sharp pain in my right ovary for a few minutes and the next day I got a temp rise. You might be able to look for that. You poor thing though, this is such bad timing :( keep hydrated and I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Temp dropped again this morning :(

Temp drop here too.. And cramps.. So wouldn't be surprised if af comes today.. Was kinda hoping the progesterone would keep the temp up, but I'm taking very little (30 mg day and reading about many who gets 200 mg + per day).. Anyway, didn't bother taking any tests this morning :(


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa and sarah, i woke up to reading both your temps dropped :cry: I know its very hard and I am thinking of both of you. Feel free to vent about it if you want, we are here for you :hugs:

Rawan ~ bummer that af showed. Hopefully this next cycle is your lucky cycle.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa and sarah, i woke up to reading both your temps dropped :cry: I know its very hard and I am thinking of both of you. Feel free to vent about it if you want, we are here for you :hugs:
> 
> Rawan ~ bummer that af showed. Hopefully this next cycle is your lucky cycle.

I still kinda want to test just in case, haha.. Obviously my temps are still fluctuating but I think I need to keep a "down to earth" approach to it. Like this morning I had 36.9 at 6 am and 37.1 at 7:55.. But obviously had more hours of sleep before 6 am (4h maybe). 

OK, going to :iron: away for an hour to get time to pass, less pms than this morning, which is nice.. I have really painful period pain...


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks ladies. I've still been feeling nauseous, dizzy, tired, run down etc. DH was determined it wasn't all over and that I had to test. BFN at 13 DPO. I think he believes me now. 

I'm just not even sure how to feel. It just feels like when you've put so much hard work for something, endured so much to get there and then it all just falls to pieces. There's nothing more we could have done or tried. It is just so hard to think that it's been 12 months now. It's been a whole year and we are in the small percentage that it doesn't happen for. Its especially hard when this is something you've wanted more than anything forever. I'm not sure about the rest of you but I always played with dolls because they were my babies. I became a teacher so I could work with kids and learn all about children for when I had my own. This isn't something we've decided would be kind of nice. 

We've been talking about how long we wait before IUI and IVF. It use to feel like the last resort and now it feels like it could all be a matter of months away.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh, if AF is on her way, then let her come already!! That way at least next cycle can start.. I want to do the hsg xray as soon as possible after af, but seems like we will be travelling next weekend (3-8 Dec to chiang mai, husband going for job, but his bday is on the 7th so I am considering going too)..

Oh, and I think we'll be spending Xmas in Asia, I can start planning now!!


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> We've been talking about how long we wait before IUI and IVF. It use to feel like the last resort and now it feels like it could all be a matter of months away.

Its hard :( we haven't really talked about it yet, but we are going in that direction even though hubby doesn't seem to be too keen on spending so much money on it. Feels really unfair as if we had stayed in Europe, or started when we were still in Europe, it would mostly be covered. Now we have to pay for everything and he doesn't understand how things work and it's sooo frustrating.. :( 

How much is iui where you live? ( I guess iui before Ivf?)


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - i dont really know what to say, it sounds like you are really down. On the positive side you are ovulating again, maybe you just need one more month, who knows, maybe you get your bfp on xmas? Just hang in there it will happen. We are all in this with you and you dont have to go through it alone.

In all honesty, DH asked me about IVF in the week, and said we can do that if the Clomid doesnt work. I was shocked that he even knew about it because we havent even talked about it. 

I am having a bit of pain on my right ovary, but not sure if its because of the bug i have, i have been having some stomach pains all over. I also had some CM this morning, which have been non existent again, any ways it was whitish and very stretchy, a small bit stretched to about 1cm, and after that a bit more that stretched to about 4cm, i dont want to get excited (because we arent going to bd) but i am hoping my body is gearing up for O, OPKs are still very negative, but i am still on a liquid diet and running to the bathroom every 15 -20 minutes so j know the results are not accurate.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well today's a big day. I'm 12 dpo and ALWAYS spot at 12 dpo. It usually shows up in the afternoon. So far so good (although of course its only 7:30 AM). It's going to be a long day for me, nervously checking my cm for any trace of spotting. 

Nita that's good to hear that DH is willing to explore other options if you have to! Hopefully you won't need IVF though! The stretchy cm certainly sounds like you could O soon! Sorry that you aren't able to try this cycle, but I bet it will be nice to take a break from all of this :)

Norelisa that must be so frustrating to know that you can't have IUI/IVF covered where you live now. Any way you could fudge how long you've been trying so that you could get it covered in Europe? I suppose moving back though would completely disrupt your lives otherwise, so it's not a great option either. Hopefully the procedures are less expensive in Thailand! At my clinic the IUI itself is 400, but thats not counting the cost of the meds (femara is pretty reasonable, but I'm not sure what the cost of injectibles would be).


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - i just saw your temp dropping even further :( i hope you are OK.

Belle, no spotting sounds positive so far, heres to hoping it stays away :)

DH and I broke our agreement of not BDing while I take antibiotics :o we kind off figured that we have been trying for 9 months really hard with no luck, so what makes it different this month?! Hee hee we will see.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, that's how I feel too. If AF is coming, hurry up and come. Will you still be able to fit the HSG in? Did you find out when the best time in your cycle to do it is? Have a nice time away. Im not so much feeling sad but I guess more frustrated. I knew there wasn't the highest chance of a BFP the first cycle but my chart was promising, we BD heaps at the right time and my TWW symptoms were pretty promising too. It's also hard when you know you're probably running out of chances for it to happen this year and before the middle of next year now with my DH probably going away. Yeah my temp has dropped right down now, I'm fine about it. I knew it was going to happen and just want my next cycle to start now. I hope you're feeling better from your bug and you can BD. There were lots of tummy bugs going around work during my fertile window and I said to DH that if I caught it, I'd send him to the pharmacy to get some needle-less syringes and some sterilized jars! 

Nita, that's so frustrating that you'd have to pay for it all. Is it because you've already started treatment elsewhere? We'd be paying between $2000-$2500 (NZD) for an IUI cycle. IVF would be between $10,000-$12,000. We'd have to pay for it all. We are aware of this. DH and I have a good rainy day fund which he thinks we one day might be able to use to travel the world. I think we will be keeping it up our sleeves for IVF. Also we have a few properties so could remortgage plus our families would help. Of course the money side of thing sucks, we shouldn't have to pay to do something other couples can just do for nothing, accidentally. Also it's a medical condition and we live in a country with a really good public health system...yet this isn't covered :( anyway, we'd do whatever it takes. 

Belle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Are you having any suggestive symptoms? Stay away spotting and keep us updated


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I had a bit of spotting at 5 dpo which I'm hoping was implantation. Otherwise I Was constipated this week which is an early pregnancy symptom (digestion slows down) and I had a spot of nausea yesterday, bbs are sensitive today. Biggest symptom is no spotting!! It's noon and still none! Here's to hoping! I also didn't have my usual pms symptoms!


----------



## Aphy

Belle, I have my fingers so crossed for you this cycle! I really hope the spotting stays away for the right reason xxx

Sarah,sorry about the temp drop,I hope AF comes quickly so you can move onto the next cycle!

Nita,the universe has a bizarre sense of humour so you never know,this cycle might work out despite you being ill!

Norelisa,that's crappy about the ivf funding...it's never made sense to me!


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, that sounds promising. I had the opposite problem (constipation) when I got my BFP but we are all different. Hopefully it just stays away! Will you test or wait for AF to be late? And if the witch does come, will you take femara this cycle?

Aphy, thanks. Having a bit of spotting, lots of cramping and sore back. I think it's going to be nasty AF :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Well it's 2 PM and still no spotting!!!! I might pick up an hpt on the way home to use tomorrow morning (13 dpo). I'm actually so nervous about it I could vomit. I'll make DH watch the test develop with me

Sarah I won't take femara for another 2 cycles, I'm stubborn lol


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...need to vent! On my way home from a family party and still seething about something my sister-in-law's mother said to me. When I saw her this eve she said "congratulations" and I said, "oh, what are you congratulating me for?" And she said "aren't you expecting?" And I said "nope!" and held up my glass of wine. I told my brother about it and he said "I'm pretty sure she knows you AREN'T pregnant." He looked very perturbed. Wtf?!?! I've never liked that woman.

Belle - I'm sooo hoping this is a good sign for you! 

Sarah - sorry to see the temp dropping. I definitely think you should do 3 ovulatory cycles on clomid.

Nita - hope you are feeling better soon! 

I'm feeling nervous about the lap and dye next month but ready to do whatever it takes. It scares me to think I might have endo. My sister in law is a doctor and said it's very common.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask that is incredibly rude! I can't believe she did that to you! I would be livid!

I decided not to test tomorrow. I suspect I'm only 11 dpo and may start spotting tomorrow. I might change my mind. I dunno. I've just been disappointed so many times before. Whats the point.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, vomiting is a good sign haha. FX for you. 

Ask, how weird. What an odd thing to assume. You don't ever say that unless you're completely sure! I wonder where she'd get that idea from? 

Well CD 1 for me. AF arrived.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, that's how I feel too. If AF is coming, hurry up and come. Will you still be able to fit the HSG in? Did you find out when the best time in your cycle to do it is? Have a nice time away. Im not so much feeling sad but I guess more frustrated. I knew there wasn't the highest chance of a BFP the first cycle but my chart was promising, we BD heaps at the right time and my TWW symptoms were pretty promising too. It's also hard when you know you're probably running out of chances for it to happen this year and before the middle of next year now with my DH probably going away. Yeah my temp has dropped right down now, I'm fine about it. I knew it was going to happen and just want my next cycle to start now. I hope you're feeling better from your bug and you can BD. There were lots of tummy bugs going around work during my fertile window and I said to DH that if I caught it, I'd send him to the pharmacy to get some needle-less syringes and some sterilized jars!
> 
> Nita, that's so frustrating that you'd have to pay for it all. Is it because you've already started treatment elsewhere? We'd be paying between $2000-$2500 (NZD) for an IUI cycle. IVF would be between $10,000-$12,000. We'd have to pay for it all. We are aware of this. DH and I have a good rainy day fund which he thinks we one day might be able to use to travel the world. I think we will be keeping it up our sleeves for IVF. Also we have a few properties so could remortgage plus our families would help. Of course the money side of thing sucks, we shouldn't have to pay to do something other couples can just do for nothing, accidentally. Also it's a medical condition and we live in a country with a really good public health system...yet this isn't covered :( anyway, we'd do whatever it takes.
> 
> Belle, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! Are you having any suggestive symptoms? Stay away spotting and keep us updated

I am not sure I'll be able to fit it in yet.. As I am taking Progesterone until Monday it might just be delayed, however, after reading a lot it seems that under 200mg per day shouldn't do that, but not that much info on 30mg a day like I take...

I think you can take HSG up to CD10, but earlier the better.. So really depends on when it will be done.. ATM waiting for confirmation from hubby where in Chiang Mai he will be staying. If it is far from the city and he will be working all the time (he said he wouldn't be able to dine with me every night) so not sure I'll go.. 




Aphy said:


> Belle, I have my fingers so crossed for you this cycle! I really hope the spotting stays away for the right reason xxx
> 
> Sarah,sorry about the temp drop,I hope AF comes quickly so you can move onto the next cycle!
> 
> Nita,the universe has a bizarre sense of humour so you never know,this cycle might work out despite you being ill!
> 
> Norelisa,that's crappy about the ivf funding...it's never made sense to me!

I know.. it actually came up when we went for dinner yesterday.. It's so frustrating though... But hubby suggested next time we go home for a few weeks we might start looking into it. I hope that my charting will be "proof" that we have tried for a while.. 

I have to check if a IUI would also be covered, but the ticket price etc for the two of us back to Europe would probably not make it worthwhile. As we have very low quality sperm to work with it would make sense to do an IUI first.. unless my tubes are blocked.. but I think I would like to do an IUI but with full follow up! 



Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies...need to vent! On my way home from a family party and still seething about something my sister-in-law's mother said to me. When I saw her this eve she said "congratulations" and I said, "oh, what are you congratulating me for?" And she said "aren't you expecting?" And I said "nope!" and held up my glass of wine. I told my brother about it and he said "I'm pretty sure she knows you AREN'T pregnant." He looked very perturbed. Wtf?!?! I've never liked that woman.
> 
> Belle - I'm sooo hoping this is a good sign for you!
> 
> Sarah - sorry to see the temp dropping. I definitely think you should do 3 ovulatory cycles on clomid.
> 
> Nita - hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> I'm feeling nervous about the lap and dye next month but ready to do whatever it takes. It scares me to think I might have endo. My sister in law is a doctor and said it's very common.

Some people are just mean :growlmad: I have a few of my husbands friends who are like that.. really just saying stuff to make you feel like shit.. 

Lap and dye is that the HSG? or lapra-something?



Temp acting funny again this morning: 
03:30 (longest patch of sleep -4h) 37,1
05:10 (Slept for about 1.5h) 36,9
07:44 (Slept for about 2h) 37


Tsk tsk tsk.. :blush:

I was really hesitating testing this morning, haha, I almost compromised with an opk as they might test positive hahahah... but I'll wait until tomorrow as I think a) AF will come today or B) AF on her way but delayed by the progesterone. Also the slight temp rise is probably due to progesterone and not a sticky bean :(


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - that is incredibly rude and i would be so furious. Why would anyone just assume something like that :( goodluck with the procedures... Endo is very common and actually the reason DH and I started ttc, i had some bad pains during af while on BCP and my GYN indicated that it might be endo, but because I am still young it might not interfere with my fertility just yet. I guess time will tell?

Norelisa and Belle - FX that AF stays away.

Sarah - FX for the next cycle and glad AF showed so you can start the new cycle.

Its been a whole week now since i started getting sick and i am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, stopped taking the antibiotics now as well. Just need to keep myself hidrated still with a liquid diet for another day or two.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita glad to hear your feeling better! My throat seems to be sore again so I'm worried I'm coming down with another cold ugh


----------



## sarah2211

Oh no Belle, I hope you're not getting sick again! 

Nita, I'm glad you're feeling better. Keep up the water. 

Here's what I got up to today - 
https://i63.tinypic.com/r7lsh1.jpg
DH wants us to have a boy so he's telling me I need to turn them into little shorts haha.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Oh no Belle, I hope you're not getting sick again!
> 
> Nita, I'm glad you're feeling better. Keep up the water.
> 
> Here's what I got up to today -
> https://i63.tinypic.com/r7lsh1.jpg
> DH wants us to have a boy so he's telling me I need to turn them into little shorts haha.

That's so cute!! Can be transformed if necessary right? ;)


I've been helping paws today, we have a charity stand at farmers market and two kittens need attention, now asleep in their little hammock.. :)
 



Attached Files:







_20161126_154007.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarah2211

Haha no, one day we will have a little girl I'm sure. Maybe I'll learn how to make shorts and he'll be ok with that. Actually DH is a better at sewing than me (he can knit too!). Maybe he could make it? Haha

Very cute kittens! I'm allergic to cats :( 

A bottle of wine, chocolates and a Harry Potter movie sure make AF slightly more bearable


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - so sorry to hear AF showed. Chocolate and wine definitely make it easier! I'm a total sucker for baby clothes...that little skirt is adorable!

Norelisa - that's awesome that you volunteer for animals. We have a dog but I'm trying to convince DH to get a kitten. I had a cat for 15 years who passed away a few years ago. A laparoscopy is when the make 5mm incisions in your abdomen to look for (and destroy if found) endometriosis. The dye part is like an hsg but they inject the dye right into your uterus during the surgery to check for blockages in your tubes. 

Belle - you've certainly paid your dues this month! When your immune system is down and trying to recover it's easy to catch something else - uhg! Hope you are back to 100% soon!


----------



## 2much

Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving! Those in the US, or anyone celebrating, anyways! Sorry I've been gone a bit lately. TWW was hectic for me towards the end (well, I'm towards the end now!) I've had symptoms I haven't had in the past- light cramping on and off, full and tender breasts, and reallllyyyy tired. I fell asleep at 8pm last night, lol! 

Soooo I have a squinter! At first I thought it was another BFN (yesterday was a BFN) and almost threw it out. Looked at the proper 5 minute mark and I have a really faint line. I'm 12 days past trigger, so I'm guessing 11dpo? 

Anyone care to take a look and guess if I'm seeing things or not? I have no idea when to tell hubby maybe I am getting too excited too fast, lol. 


Ask- That is so rude- what is wrong with people? UGH. I'm sorry.

Sarah- That's so cute, and if hubby is more crafty than you maybe he should make it. ;)

Belle- I really hope you aren't sick again, you need to catch a break! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aphy

2much,I can see the squinter! And your symptoms sound so good too...fx that this is it for you!


----------



## 2much

Thanks Aphy, I sure hope so. Now debating whether to have a glass of wine with our (late) family thanksgiving dinner tonight...ugh lol. Maybe I will have a half a glass.


----------



## Norelisa

2much: i think I can see a faint line!! Maybe not the whole bottle for you then ;)


I kinda want to test but at the same time am afraid to.. 

Question: fmu - as you might have noticed I usually wake up a few times during the night, I have heard to use fmu, but would that be when I wake up at 3, 5 or 7?! I go to the toilet each time I wake up.. Haha &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## BelleNuit

2much I really hope this is it for you!! Woo hoo!

I decided not to test this morning. Going to wait to see if I spot today instead. I might only be 12 dpo today

Sarah that is a super cute skirt! I wouldn't have the heart to make that into a pair of shorts :)

Norelisa I think its just whatever time has the longest hold, so maybe the 3 am time since you likely had the longest block of sleep beforehand


----------



## 2much

Norelisa- I get up to pee every night. Always have. I still just test when I wake up in the morning. I always figure it would ruin my sleep to test (whether BFN or BFP.)

Belle- I sure hope so. It would be nice not to have to do Clomid again...although, December would be my last shot with Clomid. Then we planned on taking a break from any assistance.


----------



## Norelisa

I think I saw spotting tonight, bedtime now.. Sigh, I think af will come before I have the time to test...


----------



## 2much

Sorry Norelisa :( It's not over until the witch shows though.


----------



## Nita2806

2much - I see a faint line...FX that line gets darker when you test again and AF stays away.

Belle - really hope you are not getting sick again.

Norelisa - sucks that you saw some spotting, hopefully af dont show.

Sarah - that skirt is really so cute.


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting so I'm out. AF will probably be here on Monday as I suspect fertility friend doesn't have my O date right. Here we go, cycle 16's about to start


----------



## sarah2211

2much I can't definitely see a line. Good luck. Hopefully it gets darker and I'll definitely get DH behind the sewing machine haha. 

Belle, I'm so sorry. You've definitely got more will power than me not going straight to Femara. I was so hopeful that this was going to be your cycle :( we've done our time TTC! Let it be our turn!

Norelisa, I'm sorry :( I hope AF stays away or if she's coming anyway to just hurry up. And I'd test probably at 3am. But I always think that by the day before AF is due, you'll probably get your BFP anytime of day if you're going to. 

First Clomid tablet tomorrow night.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I think it would be worse if I started femara now. I honestly don't expect femara to work as it often doesn't for unexplained, and I'm not ready to start IUIs until later in the spring. It also gives me some measure of comfort knowing there is still a low grade intervention (femara) that we can try down the line


----------



## Norelisa

Bfn this morning and still spotting (really light spotting), but waves of period pain coming and going for two days. I'm not supposed to stop progesterone unless full flow af, so I really hope it will start today. If it starts today I can still fit in hsg on Friday.. Otherwise I'll have to think of something else I can do, haha &#55357;&#56834; maybe looking for some magic beans in the forest of chiang mai. If I find I'm happy to send to all of you!! :)


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, that's fair enough. What sort of odds do they give for Femara with unexplained? Will you do Femara and IUI? I'm feeling like IUI/IVF isn't as far away as we use to think about it all. I know I've still got a good chance in the next few months but we could do IUI if DH goes away. From January he's on 72 hour standby to be deployed. Last year we had about a week of going/not going but when they made the decision to go, he was out of the country in less than 24 hours and I got maybe 2 hours with him before he left. I'm not sure if it's enough time to get him to the clinic... I actually found out a friend of a friend who is an army wife and lives on the same base as us went through fertility treatment. She did 1 cycle of IUI with frozen swimmers while her husband was away. It was a BFN and they took a break to get ready for IVF and conceived the next cycle. We are going to catch up properly in the next few weeks. 

I'm sorry Norelisa, I wish AF would just hurry up! (Of course is rather if she stayed away..!) hopefully you can get your HSG this week. Probably if you stopped progesterone you'd get a full flow, if it's anything like provera. But follow your doctor's advice. And yes I need all the magic beans you can find please!


----------



## sarah2211

For you ladies who've had a Clomid AF, was it heavy? I'm so use to light AFs.. I've had heaps of back pain and cramping too :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

I think the odds with femara and unexplained are around 5%. I think we will start femara and IUI in May/June as that will give us another 6 months to try. With unexplained expectant management for a period of time is part of the treatment approach.

I hope you'll catch in the next cycle Sarah so you don't have to worry about DH going away! Sorry AF is so painful for you right now! For what it's worth since starting acupuncture my AFs aren't painful at all and they used to be pretty bad


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> For you ladies who've had a Clomid AF, was it heavy? I'm so use to light AFs.. I've had heaps of back pain and cramping too :cry:

I had a very light period after first round of clomid so when we checked the lining after round 2 it was on the thin side so I got a little bit of progesterone to help thicken the lining. I am still waiting for af, but I guess it will be heavier than last time.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, what are the odds with expectant management? It's hard because you want to do something, anything to help. I know you really want to get there without treatment, especially because the treatment doesn't exactly increase your odds by a lot. I'm really hoping we get out BFP next month. I'll probably end up being 12 DPO on Christmas Day. I'm glad your AFs aren't that bad now. I'm hoping mine will ease up tomorrow. 

Norelisa, I don't think there's anyway my lining could have been thin! I'm glad your doctor put you on progesterone. Will they check this time around too?


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - AF for me was horrible after clomid, lasted 7 days instead of 4 or 5 like usual and the pain was unbearable. It was also very heavy so i am sure my lining didnt thin on Clomid. If the pain is bad for you, one thing that works like a charm for me is a hot water bottle directly on the place i feel the most pain, takes a few minutes to work but it works better for me than pain killers.

Belle - not sure this will make you feel better but maybe it will give you hope... I have a client who have been trying to get pregnant for a few years, they spent about 100 000 Rand per year on treatment without any success. About 2 years ago they gave up on treatment because of the costs, just after they gave up she fell pregnant naturally with twins and they were born perfectly. So maybe trying to conceive naturally might just do the trick.

I am starting to get very sick again, and no doctors are open on a sunday here, so i guess i will wait till tomorow and go back a third time, but i think i might ask for bloodtests to see whats going on :(


----------



## Nita2806

Also i think i might be ovulating, i feel somewhat lubricated down there (sorry for the tmi) and i took a sample and it was egg white and very slippery and stretchy. Its going to be hard to tell DH that i might be fertile today but we really should not BD, as i have taken more painkillers this morning :(


----------



## Aphy

Nita,if you do O today or possibly tomorrow,I can't imagine the pain tablets would affect it since it wouldn't have implanted yet until 5-12 dpo. I could be mistaken though...


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I have about a 45% chance of conceiving naturally in the next 6 months to 1 year based on our own factors (there's actually a calculator) which is about the same likelihood of success as treatment. They say if your odds are above 30% you should do expectant management.

I read a longitudinal study that 80% of unexplained couples conceive eventually and about 70% of those couples end up conceiving spontaneously.

Thanks Nita that follows a lot of what I read for unexplained. Most do end up conceiving spontaneously so we'll stick the course as its more cost effective and offers the same odds of success as treatment


----------



## Ask4joy

sarah2211 said:


> For you ladies who've had a Clomid AF, was it heavy? I'm so use to light AFs.. I've had heaps of back pain and cramping too :cry:

Yes, Sarah. AF has been shorter on clomid (used to be 6-7 days but last 2 months 4-5 days) but the first 2 days have been very heavy and clotty and lots of cramps and extreme back pain. I always get back pain but it has seemed worse the last 2 months. So sorry you are in pain! :hugs:

I'm really feeling anxious about possible endo surgery. I've read it takes several weeks to recover and no longer be in pain. Not to mention, being under and being cut open in my lower abdomen in several places makes me very uneasy. I'm wondering if I should get a second opinion before going ahead with it. I know people who have had it done and then conceived the next cycle...I just hate not knowing if it's necessary (there's no way to confirm endo without laparoscopic surgery.) I don't have painful sex (one of the major symptoms) but the first 2 days of AF have always been very painful (mostly back pain).

Belle - can you share the calculator?


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> sarah2211 said:
> 
> 
> For you ladies who've had a Clomid AF, was it heavy? I'm so use to light AFs.. I've had heaps of back pain and cramping too :cry:
> 
> Yes, Sarah. AF has been shorter on clomid (used to be 6-7 days but last 2 months 4-5 days) but the first 2 days have been very heavy and clotty and lots of cramps and extreme back pain. I always get back pain but it has seemed worse the last 2 months. So sorry you are in pain! :hugs:
> 
> I'm really feeling anxious about possible endo surgery. I've read it takes several weeks to recover and no longer be in pain. Not to mention, being under and being cut open in my lower abdomen in several places makes me very uneasy. I'm wondering if I should get a second opinion before going ahead with it. I know people who have had it done and then conceived the next cycle...I just hate not knowing if it's necessary (there's no way to confirm endo without laparoscopic surgery.) I don't have painful sex (one of the major symptoms) but the first 2 days of AF have always been very painful (mostly back pain).Click to expand...

Ask - in my personal opinion i would get a second opinion. Going for a lapa is a big thing and its not something i would do if i am not 100% sure.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-my period after clomid was much lighter compared to the other ones, it was only heavy on cd 1, and after that was very light

Belle-yeah I agree, for unexplained infertility, even with treatment, the chance of success isn't increased that much...I am still considering whether to try on our own for awhile or consider other possible treatments, eg, follistim injection if femara doesn't work...

Ask-I think it might be worth it to get a 2nd opinion. Like you said, laparoscopic surgery is a big surgery, and I probably wouldn't do it unless I am sure I have endometriosis.


----------



## BelleNuit

Here's the link Ask https://www.freya.nl/probability.php I definitely would get a second opinion on that lap. From all I've read its not something that is routinely done unless they strongly suspect endo. I'm not sure painful AFs are a strong enough indication of endo. Keep in mind if you aren't comfortable with it you can always decline. It hasn't even been a year yet, so this is something you could do when you're past the one year mark if you are still concerned about it. I wouldn't consider invasive diagnostic procedures unless it was over one year (unless there were strong indicators of endo)

Rawan how long have you been trying? If its less than 2 years then expectant management (just continuing to try) definitely makes sense for unexplained!


----------



## Rawan

Belle-me and dh have been trying since May this year, before we were ntnp
Since the last femara cycle didn't work, I am wondering if I should put myself through all these med...but I know that even with perfect timing and everything, the chance of conception is not that high, around 25 %


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Nita, your Clomid AF sounds very similar to mine. I have a wheat bag that I've been putting on my lower back. My upper thighs have also been really crampy. 

On my other, non medicated cycles I'd get AF but it was always light and I never had any pain/get emotional/irritable/cramping/skin break outs/PMS. Maybe it's just the massive contrast that took me by surprise. 

And if you're feeling up to BDing, do! I wouldn't think the pain pills would do any damage. 

Belle, 45% is pretty good. I did the calculator (even though it said it's not suitable for women with ovulatory disorders) and I got 31.7%! How was yours so high? Haha probably your DH's super sperm. 

Ask, I'd definitely put it off until further down the track or get a second opinion. I've had two laps, once to get my appendix removed and the other time was to check for endo. I was 18 and had heavy, painful periods (which seem to have disappeared in the last year). My gyno was convinced I had endo. Got in, no endo, but removed a lot of scar tissue from my appendix. It was painful and I wish I hadn't done it. Apart from the fact I can rule that out now as a problem, I think it was a waste of time for me to do it. If you went ahead, you'd probably be out for a whole cycle.

Rawan, I really wouldn't be messing around with fertility drugs this early if you don't have an ovulatory condition. Like I posted earlier, you've got the potential for more harm than good. Especially when it takes the average couple 12 months to conceive. I have PCOS and tried for 10 months on our own before Clomid. I know you want to be pregnant now, we all do, but if it could hurt yours chances... I don't mean to be horrible, but what if last month was your month but the Clomid just thinned your lining too much?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Rawan, I'm inclined to agree with Sarah on this one, especially since fertility drugs don't often help that much in women who already ovulate. That's why I've put off trying them out, I don't really expect it to do anything. I'll do it as a next step just so that I don't have to move straight into IUI

Sarah it was definitely the super sperm that increased our odds haha. That's part of why it is so confusing that we haven't been able to conceive yet! We literally have everything going for us! Literally... a billion swimmers each cycle with great motility and nothing for a year! Its nuts and there is nothing wrong on my end either aside from potentially a thin lining (which acupuncture is supposed to help with). I guess we'll see how heavy my AF is tomorrow. I'm actually hoping its super heavy this cycle haha. I've been reading into pre-implantation failure and some women have an immuno condition that prevents the embryo from implanting. I wonder if something like that is going on for us. I find it very unlikely with the test results that we've had that we've never conceived once in the past 15 cycles. Although I have done some reading and there is a percentage of couples in the unexplained category who are there just by pure chance with nothing wrong (of course, the likelihood of that decreases over time). I would have that kind of luck that I would be in this situation just by pure chance. UGH


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, have you had a post coital test? There are a few other things that can cause infertility but they don't occur as often was the PCOS or male factor infertility. Things like autoimmune infertility, acidic CM and other things going on with the Soren that SA can't pick up. A YouTube video I watched said there's probably no such thing as 'unexplained' it's just that we don't have the tests (or they haven't been done) to detect the problem. It sounds like you have a good plan though, it's hard to not want to try everything and jump right into treatment because it might work.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'll ask about the post-coital test after we do 3 cycles of femara (that would put us into April). I agree with that, there's no such thing as unexplained. I guess I just don't want to waste money on treatment when it doesn't off better odds than just continuing to try


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for the feedback ladies. I totally agree that I should wait at least a year before doing something that invasive. I think I'll just ask my doc to do the hsg by itself for the time being and maybe ask to be referred to a fertility specialist. 

Belle - I've been wondering the same thing about implantation and auto-immune responses since my CP in June...especially now knowing DH has above average swimmers! Still hoping that it's going to happen any month now.


----------



## 2much

sarah2211 said:


> For you ladies who've had a Clomid AF, was it heavy? I'm so use to light AFs.. I've had heaps of back pain and cramping too :cry:

Yes mine was heavier- but it did end faster (I did start another round of Clomid CD3-7 again, and AF was gone by CD4 which is early for me). 



Ask4joy said:


> I'm really feeling anxious about possible endo surgery. I've read it takes several weeks to recover and no longer be in pain. Not to mention, being under and being cut open in my lower abdomen in several places makes me very uneasy. I'm wondering if I should get a second opinion before going ahead with it. I know people who have had it done and then conceived the next cycle...I just hate not knowing if it's necessary (there's no way to confirm endo without laparoscopic surgery.) I don't have painful sex (one of the major symptoms) but the first 2 days of AF have always been very painful (mostly back pain).

Joy- I had a laparoscopy back in 2009 due to suspected endometriosis. I did not have endo, but the recovery took me longer than the "couple of days" the doctor said. I hate how they downplay procedures, ugh. Everyone's different, but it took me probably two weeks to walk normally, my abdomen hurt so badly. :( I know the incisions make you nervous but only one of mine was/is visible. It's right under my belly button and I'm not a fan of it. But it isn't bad at all. The other incision is along the pubic line and it's so tiny.

I managed to not test today- tomorrow is my official test day. After my faint line yesterday I guess I just felt like it would be crushing to get a BFN, lol. I know that sounds so pathetic but I just can't deal with another let down right now. My boobs hurt SO bad, which is a symptom I've never had before. I can barely wear a bra. I need ideas how to deal with this! LOL.


----------



## sarah2211

I have an autoimmune disease and they are quite common in my family. I tried to find out more about whether it could be effecting our chances but my specialist wasn't really that interested. I know that Lupus can cause MCs. I've also read that our bodies can sometimes treat sperm like foreign invaders and attack them. I'm not sure what the likelihood is if you don't have an autoimmune disease that this is happening. 

Thanks 2much. I hope mine is shorter! First Clomid tablet tonight. FX for when you test next. 

The post coital test would be so odd! Do they inseminate you? Or do you BD at the clinic? Or BD and drive there quickly? All the options are awkward!


----------



## Norelisa

Temp drop.. Af will soon be here, hopefully less painful than usual as I've read that the progesterone I got can help make a less painful period.. Fingers crossed!! Last time my period was only three days (normally 5),so will be interesting to see what happens this time. 

Considering Chinese herbs this cycle, but need more googling as I'm not sure one cycle is enough.. Haha :) any knowledge, please share!


----------



## sarah2211

Awww I'm sorry Norelisa :( hopefully it's not too painful. All I know about Chinese herbs is that you shouldn't mix them with Clomid. 


Also, about autoimmune infertility, BD when you're not in your fertile window is meant to help. The more 'familiar' your body is with the swimmers, the less likely they are to reject them.... apparently.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-yeah I think if this cycle of femara still gave me bfn...I might consider just trying on our own for awhile and see how it goes

Belle-I guess I should be more patient like you and not jump to all the possible medication right away since it doesn't increase the chance the much anyways

2much-fingers crossed for you! Hope this is the cycle for you!

Norelisa-I am sorry to hear about that. Good luck on next cycle!
I don't know too much about Chinese herbs, but just check to make sure they don't have any interaction with the medication you are taking.

I guess I am a little bit impatient...partly due to my age...I am 33 already...feeling my biological clock is ticking...and the pressure...ttc is just very stressful...


----------



## BelleNuit

Norelisa if you decide to do Chinese herbs go to an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility to make sure you get on the right combination because they can have different effects on your body depending on what you take. You could do more harm than good if you take the wrong mix! I started Chinese herbs this cycle and I'm planning to take them for 3 cycles. They reduced my pms symptoms which was awesome. I also got O cramps with them so I think I had a stronger ovulation on them. 

Rawan it's tough when you want a baby and you want it now! It's probably just a matter of time. Any cycle now I'm sure :)

FX 2much!


----------



## Buckeyegirl86

Hello Ladies! I am on my third round of clomid. First round on being on 100 mg. I also use the ovidrel shot. We have been ttc for over 2 years. They diagnosed us with unexplained infertility. I am Rh- and have 2 genetic mutations. We have had two miscarriages (2007 & 2008).


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - i agree with the other ladies, if you decide to use chinese herbs, rather see someone who knows about it. And i would not mix it up with other fertility drugs, such as Clomid.

Rawan - thinking of you, its really hard to want a baby and see AF showing up each month.

Afm - going back to work today for the first time in a week, not really feeling much better but i am bored out of my mind at home. Decided also not to go back to the doctor today, and just give my body some rrst from antibiotics and painkillerd and see if this bug works itself out. My CM is back to being thicker and creamier, so i guess my fertile window has gone now, and DH decided not to BD yesterday as he wants me to get better first before we try again. Important thing is to see if i am actually Oing again, my blood test is friday so we will know by next week tuesday then.


----------



## Nita2806

I would just like to vent a little: this morning both my mom and grandma assumed I was pregnant because I am sick for so long, the more I tell them I am not the more they say no but it is possible and they were also sick when they got pregnant. Well, I wish I was...but I know 100% that I am not :shrug: Ugh - P.S. they don't know that I am taking Clomid or that we are TTC, we arent telling them because we know they would get obsessed and I really cant cope with that too. :nope:


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Awww I'm sorry Norelisa :( hopefully it's not too painful. All I know about Chinese herbs is that you shouldn't mix them with Clomid.
> 
> 
> Also, about autoimmune infertility, BD when you're not in your fertile window is meant to help. The more 'familiar' your body is with the swimmers, the less likely they are to reject them.... apparently.




Rawan said:


> Sarah-yeah I think if this cycle of femara still gave me bfn...I might consider just trying on our own for awhile and see how it goes
> 
> Belle-I guess I should be more patient like you and not jump to all the possible medication right away since it doesn't increase the chance the much anyways
> 
> 2much-fingers crossed for you! Hope this is the cycle for you!
> 
> Norelisa-I am sorry to hear about that. Good luck on next cycle!
> I don't know too much about Chinese herbs, but just check to make sure they don't have any interaction with the medication you are taking.
> 
> I guess I am a little bit impatient...partly due to my age...I am 33 already...feeling my biological clock is ticking...and the pressure...ttc is just very stressful...




BelleNuit said:


> Norelisa if you decide to do Chinese herbs go to an acupuncturist who specializes in infertility to make sure you get on the right combination because they can have different effects on your body depending on what you take. You could do more harm than good if you take the wrong mix! I started Chinese herbs this cycle and I'm planning to take them for 3 cycles. They reduced my pms symptoms which was awesome. I also got O cramps with them so I think I had a stronger ovulation on them.
> 
> Rawan it's tough when you want a baby and you want it now! It's probably just a matter of time. Any cycle now I'm sure :)
> 
> FX 2much!




Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - i agree with the other ladies, if you decide to use chinese herbs, rather see someone who knows about it. And i would not mix it up with other fertility drugs, such as Clomid.
> 
> Rawan - thinking of you, its really hard to want a baby and see AF showing up each month.
> 
> Afm - going back to work today for the first time in a week, not really feeling much better but i am bored out of my mind at home. Decided also not to go back to the doctor today, and just give my body some rrst from antibiotics and painkillerd and see if this bug works itself out. My CM is back to being thicker and creamier, so i guess my fertile window has gone now, and DH decided not to BD yesterday as he wants me to get better first before we try again. Important thing is to see if i am actually Oing again, my blood test is friday so we will know by next week tuesday then.

I was planning on visiting a chinese hospital here, but to be honest, unless my tubes are blocked, I think for us, it would be more beneficial if my husband did some more changes. We KNOW his sperm is of super bad quality, and he has started making some small changes., like not so much alcohol anymore, and he has started eating sunflower seeds. (which seems to be " a lot!" already for him, and he gets all grumpy if I try to talk to him about trying something for better quality swimmers.. He refuses to take supplements, so not really sure what I can do other than trying for some healthy dinners at home.. for lunch I don't have much say, but I know he eats quite healthy.. aaaaargh! :growlmad: I won't take clomid this month, for sure. I don't think I'll take it again because of the bad sinus infections.. I will rediscuss with my RE in January, I think. I might still go to this chinese hospital, but will discuss with hubby first.. Do we try Chinese medicine at all, or do we go for IUI?! At least with IUI they will do a "Sperm wash" to take out all the healthy sperm... I am worried since he has so much "waste" that they block the healthy swimmers,.. but our RE had faith in us if we tried by ourselves.

I have to discuss also with hubby wether I do another ultrasound this month, if my lining isn't thick enough, then there is no way I can get a sticky bean... but we won't know without the US. 




Nita2806 said:


> I would just like to vent a little: this morning both my mom and grandma assumed I was pregnant because I am sick for so long, the more I tell them I am not the more they say no but it is possible and they were also sick when they got pregnant. Well, I wish I was...but I know 100% that I am not :shrug: Ugh - P.S. they don't know that I am taking Clomid or that we are TTC, we arent telling them because we know they would get obsessed and I really cant cope with that too. :nope:

I try not to tell anyone either, some people know, some people know we struggle, but mostly we pretend he is out travelling at the crucial times.. though we do what we can so that he travels before and after.. but it makes it easier not telling.. Its sad to hide it, we shouldn't have to feel ashamed.. but that is how I feel.. we are not able to make a baby like "everyone else"...:nope:


----------



## MsAC

Hey guys I'm back. I just finished my last day of my first round.

What to expect to happen now? I know ovulation but did any of you feel different after your first round?

I'll be opk testing for the next week or so, hoping to have an on time ovulation this month!!! &#128513;


----------



## 2much

Buckeye- welcome! At least I don't think I have seen you here before/lately. :) Sorry about your MCs. Hope your third Clomid round goes well! Congrats on the Buckeyes win last weekend! That was a nail biter.

I'm officially 14dpt today, so I POAS again. Still a faint positive! Was hoping it would darken but not stressing about it since I am about 12-13dpo. Will call my RE today and see, but they told me to test on Wednesday and I am an overachiever...lol.


----------



## Babydust28

As some of you know from my last cycle I was as getting rocky temps... this month's seems even rockier... any advice?


----------



## MsAC

Just did my temp, I did temping religiously for the first 3 months we were trying.

Didn't understand how to properly do it, and just gave up when my results never added up.

Reread up on it and started temping again last month. So hopefully, now I can see true spikes and true drops.

First opk test was negative, but that's okay :) I'm hoping to O on CD14.

I read on the internet that I should be BDing every other day after our last Clomid pill, but when we first started trying my doctor said we shouldn't go at it until we get a positive O test.

What are you doing? Do the bodies hit the floor right after your last pill? Or do you want til you get a positive test?

(We may look into the trigger shot if this doesn't work, so we can take the guess work, and wait game out of it.)


----------



## Babydust28

MsAC said:


> Just did my temp, I did temping religiously for the first 3 months we were trying.
> 
> Didn't understand how to properly do it, and just gave up when my results never added up.
> 
> Reread up on it and started temping again last month. So hopefully, now I can see true spikes and true drops.
> 
> First opk test was negative, but that's okay :) I'm hoping to O on CD14.
> 
> I read on the internet that I should be BDing every other day after our last Clomid pill, but when we first started trying my doctor said we shouldn't go at it until we get a positive O test.
> 
> What are you doing? Do the bodies hit the floor right after your last pill? Or do you want til you get a positive test?
> 
> (We may look into the trigger shot if this doesn't work, so we can take the guess work, and wait game out of it.)

As soon as af has gone away we bd either every day or at least every other day x


----------



## 2much

MsAC said:


> Just did my temp, I did temping religiously for the first 3 months we were trying.
> 
> Didn't understand how to properly do it, and just gave up when my results never added up.
> 
> Reread up on it and started temping again last month. So hopefully, now I can see true spikes and true drops.
> 
> First opk test was negative, but that's okay :) I'm hoping to O on CD14.
> 
> I read on the internet that I should be BDing every other day after our last Clomid pill, but when we first started trying my doctor said we shouldn't go at it until we get a positive O test.
> 
> What are you doing? Do the bodies hit the floor right after your last pill? Or do you want til you get a positive test?
> 
> (We may look into the trigger shot if this doesn't work, so we can take the guess work, and wait game out of it.)

I did the trigger...but we BD two days before trigger, day of trigger, day after trigger. I imagine you'd want to test for O in a similar manner? Ask your RE? They'd know your SA and know if every day is too much due to quality or if that is not a concern.


----------



## BelleNuit

I thought for sure AF would be here this morning, but just more spotting. Spotting today is lighter than yesterday. If AF doesn't show today I will be officially late. But not getting my hopes up. I'm sure it will start this afternoon


----------



## BelleNuit

AF is here, c'est la vie


----------



## Ask4joy

Uhg, sorry Belle!


----------



## sarah2211

I'm sorry Belle :( how unfair! 

Nita, I'm sorry you're having to deal with that on top of TTC and feeling sick. Try to remember that they don't know the trouble you're having TTC and it's not aimed at hurting you. 

Norelisa, I think if DH's swimmers aren't great then IUI would definitely be the next step. I can't see much point in you doing so much more to improve your chances if the real problem (now that you've got the right dose of Clomid) is the swimmers. 

Buckeye, welcome. Good luck for this cycle. 

MsAC, my doctor said to count CD 11-18 as fertile and that's when I started OPKs and BDing every day. After my last pill I got some hot flushes and night sweats. I also started getting pain in both ovaries about 4-5 days after my last pill. I ovulated on CD 16. I wouldn't wait for an OPK. I got a negative at 9am, positive at mid day, negative by 3pm and ovulated at 9.30pm. If you're not testing frequently you. Plus miss it and you could ovulate the day you get an OPK and you've missed three fertile days before that. Check your DH's swimmers, if his SA isn't good, every second day, otherwise it's probably ok to BD every day. 

Babydust, general PcOS can cause rocky temps. Also while taking clomid you can get rocky temps. Aside from that it could be sleeping wth your mouth open, waking in the night and not taking your temp at the same time each morning. It could be your thermometer or the battery too. You could try temping vaginally but you'd need to start at the beginning of a new cycle (or disregard previous temps)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sarah. It didn't hurt as much this time. Must be getting used to it.

Baby dust, I noticed my temps would become a little erratic during times when I was feeling stressed, or emotional about something.


----------



## Norelisa

Still waiting for full AF to come.. with a little bit of "luck" she will stay away a little longer, so that I can do the hsg when back from Chiang Mai ;) Just booked my tickets, will only be from 3-6 of Dec, so might be able to make it.

Hubby is not yet ready to fork out on iui I think. I need to find some kind of superfood for improving his swimmers, something NOT in a capsul!! I think I have to find a new plan: 

How about:
No meds for me for the next few cycles, just temping, maybe no opks either as they are just showing up positive one after the other.. and of course me trying to thicken my lining just in case (if heavy AF this time then I won't worry so much, if still light af then it will need further investigation). I'll eat brazil nuts and pineapple cores + maybe something more..

If still not preggers after a few cycles, then hubby MUST understand that either HE has to do something MORE, OR IUI will be next step... 

Sigh.. love this waiting, it's almost like when I was a child and Christmas was coming up... except it totally is not the same :(((


----------



## Rawan

Belle-Thanks for the support! Sorry to hear that af arrived...keep positive and hope next one is your cycle!

Nita-Thanks for the support! It's stressful when ttc esp when family is involved...hope you will get your bfp soon!

Norelisa-I understand how stressful this waiting can be...wish you good luck! If you already ovulate on your own, I guess you can try on your own for awhile like you said? Since the meds don't increase the chance that much for someone who already ovulates. 

I had a follow up appointment with my doctor today...so maybe they found the reason for my infertility...they are suspecting premature ovarian insufficiency based on the bloodwork and ultrasound. My doctor said my Amh is also low, which might mean that my time is running out, she said IVF would be the best option. Here where I live, there's waiting list for IVF(covered by our health card), but the wait is long...until 2018, unless we pay out of our own pocket. They gave me an estimate, 1 IVF cycle cost around almost 20,000 CDN. And it might not work the first cycle too. The doctor said I can try a cycle with letrozole/follistim injection/ovidrel before IVF. Any suggestions ladies? What would you do if you were in my position? The only thing I worry is that if I spend all that money for IVF, and if it didn't work...it would be such an expensive investment....I've been feeling so stressed after the appointment. Thank you!


----------



## Norelisa

Hello Af..


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, I don't know if I'll ever get use to it :( 

Norelisa, do you ovulate on your own? Sorry, I can't remember. If you don't ovulate on your own then trying without Clomid or something to make you ovulate is only going to result in a BFN. I think making sure you ovulate is the biggest thing you can do. For improving sperm quality, there's only so much you can do, especially if your DH isn't willing to do anything to improve it. I'd say you'll need to get clever at making those changes for him. Like changing the foods you eat, including and cutting out foods, sneakily adding things to your food. I think the male conception vitamins I get for my DH are capsules and you could break them open and put them in his coffee or something. I think IUI with sperm washing would give you the best shot. 

Rawan, I'm sorry. To put it bluntly, that's probably the news you least want to hear from a fertility specialist. Will you be able to afford IVF? Will your family be able to help? In my country you can get 2 free rounds of IVF but the wait is about as long but you can pay and do it privately but also wait on the public list.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle - no fair that AF started. :nope:

Rawan - I would definitely first try the letrozole/follistim injection/ovidrel before IVF.

Babydust - I started to temp, but my temps didnt make sense and my thermo was crazy(My chart looked like yours), so I stopped and it was the best decision I made. I wont be able to pinpoint exactly when I Ovulate and if I do but I will just leave that for the Blood test, and hope for the best.

MsAC - My doctor said not to BD on CD9 - 12 and then everyday from CD13-15 (Assuming that I will Ovulate on CD14) P.S. I am not following this though, We try and BD every other day (but since I got sick that didnt happen)

Norelisa - It's so funny you get so many positive OPK's and I have never seen a positive OPK :haha: Any way, to get pregnant both you and DH will need to be in tip top shape. If you do everything from your side to get your lining right and keep healthy but DH don't then you wont really have a good chance? I think you need to talk to DH and tell him just how important it is for his swimmers to be of good quality. If you Ovulate on your own I don't think Clomid is necessary as it will just thin your lining..or thats what I read :wacko: When DH and I started Clomid I had to be the bad wife and tell him to do / not to do certain things to increase our chances, sometimes he gets grumpy but then I remind him of what we are working for and then he is OK.

Sarah - how is the AF pains? Is it better now?


----------



## Rawan

Sarah- IVF cycle is a bit expensive for us...especially if it didn't work the first cycle, and with my condition, I don't think I can wait until 2018. 
So I am thinking whether to try the follistim injection/letrozole/ovidrel first, the injection is still expensive, but much more affordable than IVF. 

Nita-Yeah, I am thinking I might try that first before IVF...

I never thought that I would have premature ovarian insufficiency, my period is always regular, and I don't have any menopausal symptoms...
feeling hopeless...:cry::cry:


----------



## sarah2211

Rawan, if it was me (we want 3-4 little ones) I'd be jumping in the deep end asap and doing everything to get a BFP. But I understand that IVF is very expensive. We have been saving with that as a back up and could currently do 1-2 cycles on our own without having to ask family/remortgage etc. I'd go with what your doctor suggests. 

Norelisa, I'm sorry :( hopefully AF isn't too bad. Will you still be able to do the HSG?

Nita, yup AF pains are all gone and it's gotten much lighter. Almost spotting. So weird. Except now I just feel grumpy about everything. I dropped my new phone and smashed the screen, it's so so so windy here and I hate the wind and have been outside all day, DH has just been grumpy too and we start fights over nothing. I just wanted to come home and blob but now I have to go out to a work thing and I've got stuff almost every night for the next 3 weeks. Blah.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, I don't know if I'll ever get use to it :(
> 
> Norelisa, do you ovulate on your own? Sorry, I can't remember. If you don't ovulate on your own then trying without Clomid or something to make you ovulate is only going to result in a BFN. I think making sure you ovulate is the biggest thing you can do. For improving sperm quality, there's only so much you can do, especially if your DH isn't willing to do anything to improve it. I'd say you'll need to get clever at making those changes for him. Like changing the foods you eat, including and cutting out foods, sneakily adding things to your food. I think the male conception vitamins I get for my DH are capsules and you could break them open and put them in his coffee or something. I think IUI with sperm washing would give you the best shot.
> 
> Rawan, I'm sorry. To put it bluntly, that's probably the news you least want to hear from a fertility specialist. Will you be able to afford IVF? Will your family be able to help? In my country you can get 2 free rounds of IVF but the wait is about as long but you can pay and do it privately but also wait on the public list.

I have ovulated on my own, but not every month.. Not going back to clomid though, maybe try something else to avoid the sinus infections...



I am not sure yet if I'll have time for the hsg, will email the hospital and check if I can go in next Tuesday afternoon when I've landed.. 


Haha, maybe I'll get some capuls and blend into his food ;)


I'll test with temping this month - i would be able to use temping to check for ovulation with a blood test on day 21 right 
? 

Rawan: do let me know if you want me to check prices for Ivf here in Thailand?! They truly have good health care here!


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - if you don't mind waiting for your result the 21 day blood test is definitely a good idea - and here in South Africa it cost much less than OPKs and my medical aid covers it, so thats definitely the way i will be going. If your temps are reliable i would use them pin point the exact day of Ovulation, and the 21day blood test.

I have a question regarding my breats (TMI again - sorry) its not like they are sore they are just annoying, just reminding me every now and then that they are there and I feel a little discomfort. Is this something that happens after Ovulation? I haven't Ovulated in a long time so I am not sure. Also I feel the same when I am taking Provera.. :coffee:


----------



## 2much

Belle/Norelisa- Bummer AF got you, I'm sorry! Ugh.

Nita- I'm not sure, I never had breast pain before. I think everyone is different whether they get it for O and/or for AF.

I have my blood draw tomorrow morning. I definitely "feel" pregnant, hoping it's the case. I've had odd cramp twinges here and there, so I'm hoping it's not AF lurking and this little bean sticks. I'm out of tests so I can't obsess if the line is getting darker or not, lol. Probably for the best.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> I'm sorry Belle :( how unfair!
> 
> Nita, I'm sorry you're having to deal with that on top of TTC and feeling sick. Try to remember that they don't know the trouble you're having TTC and it's not aimed at hurting you.
> 
> Norelisa, I think if DH's swimmers aren't great then IUI would definitely be the next step. I can't see much point in you doing so much more to improve your chances if the real problem (now that you've got the right dose of Clomid) is the swimmers.
> 
> Buckeye, welcome. Good luck for this cycle.
> 
> MsAC, my doctor said to count CD 11-18 as fertile and that's when I started OPKs and BDing every day. After my last pill I got some hot flushes and night sweats. I also started getting pain in both ovaries about 4-5 days after my last pill. I ovulated on CD 16. I wouldn't wait for an OPK. I got a negative at 9am, positive at mid day, negative by 3pm and ovulated at 9.30pm. If you're not testing frequently you. Plus miss it and you could ovulate the day you get an OPK and you've missed three fertile days before that. Check your DH's swimmers, if his SA isn't good, every second day, otherwise it's probably ok to BD every day.
> 
> Babydust, general PcOS can cause rocky temps. Also while taking clomid you can get rocky temps. Aside from that it could be sleeping wth your mouth open, waking in the night and not taking your temp at the same time each morning. It could be your thermometer or the battery too. You could try temping vaginally but you'd need to start at the beginning of a new cycle (or disregard previous temps)

I have just bought this new thermometer as I guessed that the problem with my last one but it shows I was wrong. 
My last cycle was pretty rocky but there evened out a little, I don't use opk's so I really rely on bbt charting so I can pinpoint O



BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Sarah. It didn't hurt as much this time. Must be getting used to it.
> 
> Baby dust, I noticed my temps would become a little erratic during times when I was feeling stressed, or emotional about something.

I don't feel stressed or emotional, that has crossed my mind that that can affect it but I feel really ok :wacko:



Nita2806 said:


> Belle - no fair that AF started. :nope:
> 
> Rawan - I would definitely first try the letrozole/follistim injection/ovidrel before IVF.
> 
> Babydust - I started to temp, but my temps didnt make sense and my thermo was crazy(My chart looked like yours), so I stopped and it was the best decision I made. I wont be able to pinpoint exactly when I Ovulate and if I do but I will just leave that for the Blood test, and hope for the best.
> 
> MsAC - My doctor said not to BD on CD9 - 12 and then everyday from CD13-15 (Assuming that I will Ovulate on CD14) P.S. I am not following this though, We try and BD every other day (but since I got sick that didnt happen)
> 
> Norelisa - It's so funny you get so many positive OPK's and I have never seen a positive OPK :haha: Any way, to get pregnant both you and DH will need to be in tip top shape. If you do everything from your side to get your lining right and keep healthy but DH don't then you wont really have a good chance? I think you need to talk to DH and tell him just how important it is for his swimmers to be of good quality. If you Ovulate on your own I don't think Clomid is necessary as it will just thin your lining..or thats what I read :wacko: When DH and I started Clomid I had to be the bad wife and tell him to do / not to do certain things to increase our chances, sometimes he gets grumpy but then I remind him of what we are working for and then he is OK.
> 
> Sarah - how is the AF pains? Is it better now?

Do you use opk's? I really don't want to use them as I've heard so many confusing things so if I do stop temping I'll not be able to pinpoint O at all.
I think next cycle I'll try vaginally temping and if there's no improvement I'll leave the temping out and just bd every other day and then maybe as of cd12 to cd20 every day so that we can be sure to catch that eggy 

Do you think ff has got it right that I've Od?


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust - I do use OPKs, however i have never seen a positive. I think my problem is my over active bladder, i need to run to the loo once every hour at the least and for opks they said you need to keep in for 4 hours before testing. So i am not going to use them further or temo for that matter. We will just BD once every other day from CD 13 - CD 20 once my blood tests confirm that i am ovulating.


----------



## MsAC

Thank you everyone for the advice, my mister and I BD on CD8, and plan on tonight CD 11, and every other day.

I don't think it'll work to do it every night because he's usually spent for at least 24 hours after we do it.

I'm hoping to O on CD 14.

Negative O on my opk this fine morning. I checked my CM and cervix, my CM is super slippery, watery, and slightly white. My cervix is closed shut.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-thanks for the advice! We could afford one cycle of IVF, but my worry is what if it doesn't work on first cycle? I know I should be positive, but even the doctor said they can't guarantee first cycle will work...but i know time is not on my side...so I need to get my bfp asap...

Norelisa-Thanks! I wish IVF was cheaper here...


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan, there are medical loans that you can get for situations like that. We can't even afford 1 cycle of IVF (DH and I are both recent university graduates and have student loans). So while we have time on our side, we certainly don't have $$ on our side. My dad and step-mom have offered to help if we need IVF (but I wouldn't assume they would cover the full cost), so we'll be taking out a loan if that's the route that we need to go. We could afford 2 IUIs on our own and could save up for a 3rd. If you don't mind me asking are you over 35? If not you do still have time, and there are plenty of ladies over 35 who don't have any troubles TTC either


----------



## sarah2211

Babydust, opks are often not reliable for pcos either. However on clomid they should be better. I got my first positive OPK last cycle. My only suggestion would to be is to temp vaginally and go off your CM. 

MrsAC, sorry is this your first cycle? I took Clomid 3-7 and O'd on CD 16 last cycle. My doctor said to BD from CD 11-19, at least 3 times a week. 

Rawan, from what I've read, IVF has a really good chance of working, better than anything else. But they obviously can't guarantee that you'll end up with a baby at the end of 1 round or at all. No one can guarantee that unfortunately. You could ask your doctor what their clinic's success rate is in terms of live births. I'd definitely be looking into the loans that Belle is suggesting.


----------



## Rawan

Belle-Thanks for the suggestion! I haven't thought about medical loan, will look into that. I am 33, but based on the bloodwork, it seems that my ovary is not responding well, and I might have less time compared to other women who are 33.

Sarah-yeah the clinic also told me IVF is the best option for me. I will ask them about the success rate next time during follow up. They told me IVF is less likely to produce triplet compared to the letrozole/follitism/ovidrel option. 

I have always wanted to be a mom...can't imagine a life without kids...anyways I guess I have to try to remain positive and try everything. At least the doctor didn't say it's impossible for me to have kids, they just told me I need to do it asap.


----------



## Norelisa

Rawan said:


> Belle-Thanks for the suggestion! I haven't thought about medical loan, will look into that. I am 33, but based on the bloodwork, it seems that my ovary is not responding well, and I might have less time compared to other women who are 33.
> 
> Sarah-yeah the clinic also told me IVF is the best option for me. I will ask them about the success rate next time during follow up. They told me IVF is less likely to produce triplet compared to the letrozole/follitism/ovidrel option.
> 
> I have always wanted to be a mom...can't imagine a life without kids...anyways I guess I have to try to remain positive and try everything. At least the doctor didn't say it's impossible for me to have kids, they just told me I need to do it asap.

You are from Canada? Or somewhere else? (sorry, can't remember), and you said one cycle of IVF is 100 000 Canadian Dollar?


----------



## BelleNuit

I hear ya Rawan, I was actually just reading about the difference between biological age and chronological age that can sometimes occur. Not all women's ovaries age at the same rate unfortunately. Have you had your AMH checked? That will give you a good idea about where things are at.

I'm also terrified of having triplets which is part of why I'm not sure if we'll do injectibles with IUI (possibly only femara and IUI followed by IVF).... but that seems like a really big jump to head straight into IVF. So I'm not sure where exactly I stand on that. I just keep hoping it will happen naturally (there is no reason why it shouldn't in my case!)

I also find it difficult to imagine a life without kids, and the past 3 months in particular I've found myself thinking about it more and more. If we don't end up conceiving we won't adopt. At first I thought that my life would have no meaning without children, but now, I think if I had to, that I would be able to find a way to have a meaningful life either way.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm from Canada Norelisa, one IVF cycle would be 10 000 - 15 000 CAD


----------



## Ask4joy

I find myself thinking more and more about IVF, myself. It's only been 8 months for us, but I'm 34 (how did that happen?) and not getting younger. I'm in the US and I think IVF is around 10-15k. Not sure if my insurance would cover anything (if so, I think we'd have to be trying for a year since I'm still under 35).


----------



## Rawan

Norelisa-yes I am from Canada. The clinic told me one cycle of IVF is approximately 19000-20000 CAD, I guess it could vary depending on the clinic and the person...but somewhere around that. My health card covers one cycle of IVF, but the waiting list is too long. 

Belle-Yeah I checked my Amh already, and it's low too, that's why i am concerned...means i have low ovarian reserve...I told the clinic I don't mind twins, but no more than twins. And I think we won't adopt too, part of my reasons is that I want the baby to be biologically related to me...that's why I wouldn't go for donor egg option too...since the doctor told me each cycle the egg quality could vary. Hope you get your bfp soon! I understand(I guess all of us who are trying) how frustrating it is to really want something but keep seeing bfn....

Ask-I guess the price of IVF is similar in US. Here in Canada one cycle of IVF is covered for women under 40, but the waiting list is too long unless you pay out of your own pocket.


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan different provinces in Canada have different coverages for IVF. Here in Alberta nothing is covered for IVF. 

I'm hoping that we all get our BFPs soon and that no one here will have to do IVF!


----------



## sarah2211

Rawan, I read that you need to be specific and ask about their live birth rate after each round for age group. If you just ask their success rate, they'll probably just tell you how many women they get pregnant. Yes, with IVF they can specify how many embryos they'll put back in. So they might put 1 or 2 and obviously you couldn't get any more than twins from 2! I feel you about always wanting to be a mum. 

Belle, you're braver than me. I don't think I could find meaning in my life if I couldn't have kids. I definitely would need to find a new job. I'm not sure what I would do. I don't think I would give up until we'd tried everything. We've said definitely IVF and probably egg donor/sperm donor/embryo donor/surrogacy if it came to that. I think we would adopt or definitely foster. 

I've got to have my AMH test done. I was trying to put it off because it costs $100 and I was hoping that I'd be pregnant by now (3 months since I was prescribed Clomid). I think I'll get it done when I get my CD 21 test done. It'll be good to know what my supply is like and also if it's low, to up the anti a little. But I'm expecting it to be normal or high because I have PCOS. 

AF has nearly finished. That's been my shortest but heaviest AF in a long time!


----------



## Nita2806

Rawan - I have been thinking about you :hugs: it must be extremely hard to be in your situation and I don't know what to say to make you feel better. I agree with Sarah to find out what the success rates is for live births for women your age - and perhaps consider the Loan as Belle suggest. If you really want a baby - I say do what you can to make it happen (you only live once) and unfortunately its not guaranteed on the first round of IVF BUT you will never know if you don't try. I personally would leave IVF as a last resort in my situation BUT I am only 24 so I have some time.

I say give it all you got - the biggest risks usually have the biggest rewards. 

I hope this helps a little.

IVF costs in SA is about R6000 - R7000 minimum (about 600 CAD if I convert it) and I have no idea if there is a waiting list though - things in South Africa work a bit differently. I would think there's a waiting list in Government hospitals, but not at Private hospitals. If all else fails you can buy a plane ticket and come and do it here. :hugs:


----------



## MsAC

This is my first Clomid cycle, yes.

We did it this fine night, and I'm hoping and praying it's all working.

I've decided that I will contact my doctor for a trigger shot, 100%, next cycle if this one doesn't take.

It's now been 10 months of trying. I couldn't imagine doing all this for years on end. :( Each negative test I see breaks my heart so much more.


----------



## Norelisa

Rawan: I would def have a look if it might be worth travelling a bit for the IVF, if you know you can afford more than one round IVF you might feel less pressure and hence have a better shot:) 

Also, what I'd look out for is those "extra cost" - are they included? Such as clomid or femara, trigger shot if necessary, ultrasounds and bloodwork etc etc? (I'm not sure what is needed for IVF to be honest) - I am trying to find back a clinic here in Thailand where they "guarantee" success / they let you try a few extra times if not working first few times.. I mean, you could get a 10 day vacation to Thailand AND IVF for cheaper than one round of IVF where you stay. Including flight and hotel ... But might be worth looking into other places in Canada / US (/Mexico?) first.. And as the others said, make sure you get the live birth - numbers :)

Let me know if you want me to look into the full prices here, we have one clinic really close by (10 min by foot) and next time I go to Samitivej I can ask there too. 

AFM, FINALLY my thermometer arrived! My old one started to be a real pain in the ass (literally!!) so I am happy to start the new one tomorrow!! 2 digits and I can put it in the mouth ;) YAAAAY!! Oh, and I almost died when I saw what was written on the packaging!! (Sexual Wellness! - what?! with a thermometer?!!)


Yesterday AF didn't really show up, only the annoying cousin Spotting, whereas AF decided to come during the night, because it's more fun to be in pain than sleeping.. 

My husband asked what I want for Xmas, I now know my answer: IUI please!!
And its his bday next week so he'll get a pill box (now I need to find one or two supplements who help the sperm quality the best) and give to him !! Also, he will get a great book..
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1480499176785.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - I told my husband I want a baby for Christmas! AF is due around December 20th...hoping it's a JOYFUL Christmas.


----------



## Norelisa

I'm in awe here: I gave hubby 4 Brazil nuts (selenium covered) and a multivitamin I bought for myself a few months ago (I use special vitamins from UK), and he just took it, no question asked!! Yay!! Tomorrow I'll go get vitamin c and some other supplements. I Googled it, noted all they suggested and checked what was in the multi vitamin and checked what I could easily feed him to cover the needed vitamins. I think this is going the right way :)))


----------



## Aphy

Yay that DH is being accommodating Norelisa,I hope it continues like this


----------



## sarah2211

Yay norelisa, I'd put it on his dinner plate each night if I was you haha. Just a silent subtle hint. Haha sexual wellness!

MsAC, good luck. I'm not sure if the trigger shot will help if you end up ovulating from the dose. It's my understanding that it just forces the eggs you've got there to ovulate. But you may very well do that on your own. 

Joy, I'm the same. We actually thought we would have a baby by Christmas, like a 3-4 month old baby. A baby that we'd be celebrating Christmas with and everyone buying present for the first great grandchild.... now I'm just holding out the tiny sliver of hope we might get a BFP before Christmas. I'll be CD 30 on Christmas Day. 

DH and were talking about next steps if this cycle and the next of Clomid don't work. He pulled the 'come off all medication and see your body sorts itself out' line. He said taking a break and focusing on something else for a while might help... I got quite annoyed and quite upset about it. In the end he agreed that doing nothing and taking a break was going to get us further away from where we wanted to be and that nothing was going to take my mind off this. He said I should look into what our plan will be and go back in January to the doctor and tell him exactly what we want to do. I'm thinking IUI.


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa, that's great that your DH is cooperating! That's a step in the right direction!

I got a high reading on the clear blue advanced fertility monitor yesterday and today. This morning DH and I BDed and my left ovary felt tender, which usually happens around ovulation. It's only CD10 though! Next ultrasound is Friday. If follicles are mature might ask my doctor about triggering so we can be sure to time everything correctly!

Sarah - sounds like a good plan. I'm also not really in the wait and see camp...I want 2-3 children and my time is limited! Part of me feels like skipping IUI and going straight to IVF but there's a huge price difference. Since DH's SA was good, I'm not sure how much IUI would help...and I don't want to waste that money THEN pay for IVF. I guess next month we will see a RE and go from there.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I've been having that exact same conversation on another board. There is also a much greater risk of multiples with IUI which also makes me nervous!!


----------



## MsAC

I know, if this round doesn't work, I'll be telling my doctor I want the trigger shot.

No O again today, CD12, my CM seems to be changing, here's hoping all is going well.

I'd love to be able to see the growth of my follicles, but I don't mind this working the first time and not needing Clomid with monitoring ultrasounds. *fingers crossed*


----------



## 2much

So I feel kind of spammy because I've updated multiple threads but this Clomid Buddies thread has been a huge help for me.

I had my BFP on Monday, my HCG blood draw today, and have another HCG blood draw tomorrow to confirm if my numbers are increasing. I am completely thrilled and also in shock! 

14dpo and my HCG is 279. Seems high so we will see what it is on Friday!

Either way, I know I couldn't have gotten this far without Clomid...


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear clomid worked for you. Femara is next on my list to try, Congratulations :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats, 2much! So happy for you! Did you do trigger shot each cycle of clomid?


----------



## Rawan

Thanks ladies for the support! :)

Sarah-ok I will be specific and ask about the live birth rate. I think I will leave IVF as last resort. Perhaps I will try to get on the waiting list first, and meanwhile try the letrozole/follistism injection/ovidrel combination. I will not give up on my dream of being a mom. Glad to hear that your af is almost finished so you can start a new cycle! I guess heavy bleeding means uterine lining is thick, which is good! 

Belle-Oh you are from Alberta! I live in Ontario, here one cycle is covered, but waiting list too long...yeah hope we can all get our bfp soon so we don't need IVF!

Nita-Yes, I will definitely try the IVF if everything else fails. I will try everything I can to be a mom. I will try the letrozole/follistism injection/ovidrel combination first and see how it goes. Like you said biggest risk may give me the biggest reward.

Norelisa-Yes, I will take that into consideration, IVF in other countries...if there's a very big difference, it might be worth it to do in a different country, I will think about it and discuss with dh, then it will be like a vacation lol :rofl: 
Glad to hear that your thermometer arrived, now you can temp and know exactly when you ovulated!

2much-Congrats!! :) Very happy for you!

Baby dust to everyone! Hope we can all get our bfp soon, hopefully as our Christmas present! It will be the best Christmas present ever! :)


----------



## sarah2211

Congrats 2much. 

Joy, we are having the same conversation here too. Is IUI going to be worth it? You can get 5-6 IUIs for the price of 1 round of IVF here. I guess it comes down to looking at the statistics of it all. 

Belle, I'm not too worried about twins but no more than that. But part of me thinks there's nothing to worry about. I had a high progesterone level last cycle and read from other women that with levels that high they had released 2-3 eggs. If I released 2-3 eggs and still none of them got fertilised then I'm thinking it's probably not going to be an issue for us. IVF has a lower chance of multiples because they can choose how many to put back in. My (kind of ) friend, who I knew had been dealing with infertility shared something on Facebook last night about infertility so I messaged her. She has unexplained and their doctor said it's either IUI and wait for public IVF or pay to get IVF privately. They're skipping IUI completely and going straight to IVF. 

I said to DH last night that there's no way I'll be here this time next year and not already beginning the process for IVF (at the very least). 

Rawan, I think that's definitely a good plan in the mean time. You can look at giving that plan a try while you prepare for IVF. I'm thinking of you and hope you're doing ok. 


AFM, I'm on my 4th day of Clomid today. It's funny because my DH has been SO grumpy and he's trying to say that it's me and the Clomid.... I'm not even grumpy in the slightest. Nice try hubby!


----------



## Nita2806

2Much - So much happiness for you. Gratz :happydance:

Norelisa - YAY, so happy to hear DH is taking the things you gave him, hope it stays that way :thumbup:

Sarah - It sounds like you are going through the same as I was a few weeks ago with DH saying just leave all the pills :shrug: They don't understand that the pills are supposed to fix us :haha: I am glad you got him convinced to continue with it - luckily I did too. And my hubby also likes to blame me and the drugs when he is grumpy. I think it's just easier for them to do that than to admit they are the grumpy ones.

Rawan - thinking of you :hugs:

AFM - I have a spa day with my mom and grandma today :happydance: and tomorrow my 21 day blood test, and then the dreaded wait for the results.

Here's to hoping we get our BFP's for Christmas. :dust:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I think DH is just sick of me being so sad and frustrated by it all. He said he's worried about my headspace but honestly I'm fine. I'm just as annoyed and sad as anyone would be by all of this but as long as we are heading in the right direction. He just wants things to go back to how they were and he thinks giving up on everything will do that. He knows if I give up on Clomid then we have no chance. I think you're right about them blaming the drugs and us. It's easier. Have a lovely time with your mum and grandma. Good luck for your CD 21 test. Do you think you've ovulated?

Today is the first day of summer here and it's been a beautiful day here. 

Also, just wondering if we do our three ovulating cycles of Clomid and we still aren't pregnant, is there any benefit to switching to Femara? Obviously if you have a thin lining and that's what's preventing the BFP then it might be a better option... but otherwise?


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I think DH is just sick of me being so sad and frustrated by it all. He said he's worried about my headspace but honestly I'm fine. I'm just as annoyed and sad as anyone would be by all of this but as long as we are heading in the right direction. He just wants things to go back to how they were and he thinks giving up on everything will do that. He knows if I give up on Clomid then we have no chance. I think you're right about them blaming the drugs and us. It's easier. Have a lovely time with your mum and grandma. Good luck for your CD 21 test. Do you think you've ovulated?
> 
> Today is the first day of summer here and it's been a beautiful day here.
> 
> Also, just wondering if we do our three ovulating cycles of Clomid and we still aren't pregnant, is there any benefit to switching to Femara? Obviously if you have a thin lining and that's what's preventing the BFP then it might be a better option... but otherwise?

I really have no idea if I have Ovulated. I had some EWCM for 2 days which I didnt have my previous cycle on CD15/CD16 but it can also be that my body geared up for O and didnt. So I need to wait and not get my hopes up by too much.

I think it depends on each persons reasons for using Clomid. My Gyn said if I use Clomid for 3 ovulatory cycles and i dont get my BFP then she will start looking at DH if the issue is not with him, because other than not Ovulating my Gyn could not find anything else wrong with me.


----------



## sarah2211

Yeah I've had patchy CM on previous cycles. I'd get watery cm and then back to creamy and then back to watery. Did you feel anything that could be ovulation pain? I really hope you had ovulated. When you saw your doctor did they test you for PCOS or have any idea why you're not ovulating on your own? My DH had his SA before our first appointment. I'd really recommend they just do that for peace of mind. Maybe if you're still trying in a few months you might have some more luck at a fertility specialist/reproductive endocrinologist.


----------



## Nita2806

With the stomach bug and constant cramps I don't know if I had Ovulation pain :nope: but my bbs felt a bit uncomfortable on CD15 - CD17 - it felt the same way as when I took Provera. :coffee:

I don't have PCOS - I stopped BCP and just didn't start to Ovulate again. I did Ovulate before BCP and had regular 30 - 32 day cycles before.

My doctor said its not necessary for DH to do any tests now, we just need to get me to start Ovualting again.


----------



## Norelisa

Ok. 

So hubby will get the following tonight:

-multi vitamin that covers zinc, copper and folic acid ++
- Brazil nuts to cover selenium
- Vit D from the sun.. I guess
- a few squares of dark chocolate for magnesium
- Vit C 500 or 1000 mg

Not sure which other supplements to add, as there seems to be a looong list.. These f.ex are not in the multivit / or not nearly close to recommended daily dose..

- Vitamin E
- Co-enzyme Q10
- L-Carnitine
-EFA (essential fatty acids)
-*L-Arginine

Which to choose?! 




Otherwise, I have requested an appointment for next week for my HSG. That way I'll know wether or not it's worth focusing on his problems or my problems;)
I'll also check if they think I might have PCOS, but after reading a lot about the hospital I am going to, they seem to be pretty familiar with PCOS and should have alerted me if they thought I had it. 

I was a little worried about my heavy period pain, so I'll ask about that. However, after 2 weeks on progesterone, it still hurst, but not at all like it is usually! And AF is heavier than last time, phew!


----------



## 2much

Ask4joy said:


> Congrats, 2much! So happy for you! Did you do trigger shot each cycle of clomid?

Yes, I did. We conceived on our second assisted cycle. We went straight to monitored cycles due to the length of time NTNP and then TTC. 

In case this helps anyone:

How this cycle went:
-CD2 scan (to check for cysts)
-CD3-7 Clomid
-Prenate Ultra vitamins
-Vitamin E & extra Vitamin C, red raspberry tea - until O
-CD12 scan (two mature follicles: 22 and 24mm), lining 7.3 (improved from last month's 6.1)
-Ovidrel trigger on CD12 at RE's office
-Relevant BD timing: CD 10, 12, 13, 14

After trigger(t) and O:
-Tested 8dpt, BFN (to see if trigger was gone)
-Tested 10dpt, faint positive
-Tested 12dpt, positive
-14dpt HCG blood draw, 279
-16dpt is tomorrow, another HCG blood draw

First symptoms:
-Really sore chest tipped me off on 10dpt
-Extreme hunger/appetite 12dpt and continuing
-Fatigue hit around 10dpt, but Thanksgiving could be to blame


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - have you checked if there is not a multi vitamin that contains all those there? We have one here called staminogro and covers all those vitamins. DH takes one of those in the evenings and he gets all his vitamins in. I will try and attach a photo for you.
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2016-12-01-16-36-50.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0









SmartSelectImage_2016-12-01-16-38-52.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - have you checked if there is not a multi vitamin that contains all those there? We have one here called staminogro and covers all those vitamins. DH takes one of those in the evenings and he gets all his vitamins in. I will try and attach a photo for you.

No, they don't have that :( I have been to five different pharmacies today with my list to check (no use in asking, as they don't speak English that well here..).. I might try to find something online, but being very patient (and rich) I wanted to get him something ASAP and not too expensive,haha :) I'll have a look if I can find it online for a reasonable price (I have had a look at a few others, but the shipping is really really expensive!! Often three times the price of the product!)


----------



## Aphy

Nita,we were using staminogro on advise from a friend who saw a fertility specialist. They recommended that DH and wife both take 4 capsules each every night. Apparently it helps with both sperm and egg quality somehow


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - it sucks that the pharmacies there cant help you. But I have to say the Staminogro that DH drinks is a bit more expensive than your everyday multi vitamins but it contains all the vitamins that they need.

Aphy - thanks for the advice, no idea it also helped for egg quality :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Can't seem to find staminogro online, hmm.. Do you know if they ship or sell online at all? Can't get it on eBay here either.. :( I had to travel really far just to get conceive easy (like preseed).. So not much hope, just have to try to see if I can mix together enough vitamins.. 

Oh, poor hubby last night. So he dutifully eats his Brazil nuts and multi vitamin. He tells me that "the last Brazil nut tasted really bad". He had eaten his multivitamin without swallowing it, haha.. Poor guy was a little distracted..


----------



## BelleNuit

Well CD 4, AF is pretty well finished. Will be in my fertile week in a couple more days. Blows my mind how fast it all goes. Started the Chinese herbs for a second cycle. Here's to hoping we'll get lucky soon. Im so tired of all this and it's only been a year :( I don't know how I'll find the energy to do this for another year if it takes that long


----------



## sarah2211

I'm CD 7. Last Clomid tablet tonight and AF finished today. DH is away until CD 11 so hopefully I'll ovulate around the same time as last cycle. I haven't been taking vitamin C like I did last cycle so it might be interesting to see if that has any impact. Belle, it does go quick, especially for me in comparison to my other cycles! DH couldn't believe I had a 29 day cycle. I completely understand what you mean about doing this longer than a year. I can't even picture me pregnant or us with a baby anymore. The focus isn't on having a baby, it's about infertility. 

Belle, also, I was going to tell you about a friend of a friend who I've been chatting too. She has unexplained infertility and they've been trying for 2 years and they're doing IVF in the next year. They haven't tried any treatment, just expectant management. Their doctor offered them IUI or IVF and they chose IVF.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-I read in one post you mentioned that that the money spent for IUI might be better used for IVF since IUI doesn't increase the chance that much?


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Rawan. That's what I'm wondering. I've also read that the first cycle of IUI gives you the best chance and then after that the odds diminish. I'm not sure if my doctor will jump to IVF this quick though.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Can't seem to find staminogro online, hmm.. Do you know if they ship or sell online at all? Can't get it on eBay here either.. :( I had to travel really far just to get conceive easy (like preseed).. So not much hope, just have to try to see if I can mix together enough vitamins..
> 
> Oh, poor hubby last night. So he dutifully eats his Brazil nuts and multi vitamin. He tells me that "the last Brazil nut tasted really bad". He had eaten his multivitamin without swallowing it, haha.. Poor guy was a little distracted..

It seems like Staminogro is a South African product :( So I doubt you will be able to ship it or get it. :nope:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sarah, I think everyone's journey with unexplained is different. We won't consider IVF until after 2 years, but we will try 1-2 IUIs around June


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies, i would like to share an experience with you. I went for my 21 day blood test today and it was absolutely horrible. I told the nurse about my fear for needles and she just didnt care. She had drawn the blood from my hand and not my arm as I asked and she left the needle inside me and told me to look at it, she basicly made fun of me. So yeah, my fear for needles just got bigger today.:cry:


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, yes definitely everyone's different. They've been trying for over 2 years on their own without trying Clomid or Femara. She said the odds for IUI weren't that high and she had been told that people who opt for IUI sometimes wish they'd spent their money on IVF instead. But we all make our own decisions based on what we know, money, what our doctor is ok with etc. 

Nita, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with your blood test. That was cruel of her to do it in your hand, that really hurts! I use to be scared of needles and then I got diagnosed with juvenile arthritis (before it changed to Lupus) when I was 8 and had to have injections into my joints, blood tests really frequently and in the past had to inject myself with chemo drugs. Once a phlebotomist quietly asked me if I needed support for a drug addition because my veins were so scarred....! But I can empathise because I hate the dentist like you hate needles.


----------



## Ask4joy

Just came out of my appointment. One mature 21mm follie on right ovary. Lining is a nice 10mm. Got trigger shot. FX this is our month!!!


----------



## MsAC

Oh my gosh!!!!

I knew it, I KNEW it!!! CD 14 ovulation confirmed. Had a spike today at 3:30pm.

BDing every other day, (so last night) and now to BD tonight and tomorrow.

I am so very, very excited. My first real ovulation in 10 months. I could just cry.

Hugs all around.

2much - And friggen congratulations to you! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats, MsAC! That's wonderful! Sounds like your odds are good this cycle! FX for you (and all of us)!


----------



## Nita2806

Just got my result from the lab for my 21 day blood test, 100mg Clomid didnt make me Ovulate. :cry:


----------



## Ask4joy

So very sorry to hear, Nita. :hugs: Will you up the dose next cycle?


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> So very sorry to hear, Nita. :hugs: Will you up the dose next cycle?

I am not too sure, will have to hear what my doctor says.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh Nita, sorry to hear that! You should come here to Thailand - they are super gentle (dentist too for that matter, I was super scared for the dentist too!!) , here they have enough people around, one to hold your other hand if you are scared, proposed to put on numming agent and use thinner needle if they know you are scared.. (with dentist it's the same, they are super gentle and have dentist +3 helpers for all patients!) 

Afm, I'm boarding to go to chiang mai now.. Hubby is flying from another airport (he is flying and work booked him on expensive airline), only spotting a little, but a little heavier af compared to last month, but shorter than before clomid. 


Staminogro, yes, only in SA then.. Ah well, I'll be looking for good alternatives, but at least now he gets zinc, copper, vit c, vit b and vit d and e more or less covered. Will try to get hubby to make more yoghurt for calcium and dark chocolate for magnesium, and Brazil nuts for selenium. I have been searching for red raspberry leaf tea but no luck so far.. Looking for one more supplement for hubby, but not sure which to go for..


----------



## sarah2211

Yay good luck Joy!

MsAC, yay! I know how good it feels to just be in with a chance. It sounds like you've had good timing and now you're just in the dreaded TWW. I hope it goes quickly. 

Nita, I'm so sorry :( that just sucks big time. It might pay to go back and see your doctor and get some more thorough testing done. I don't think I'd want to go much higher than 150mg. Maybe Femara will work for you? Thinking of you. 

Norelisa, have a nice time! It sounds like we all need to go to Thailand. My DH takes this - https://www.blackmores.com.au/products/conceive-well-men. No complaints but we don't really know if it's making any difference. 

AFM, I've lost 4kg since deciding to be a bit healthier. I haven't made huge changes and to be honest, I'm not feeling like the weight loss is that obvious. I'll just keep at it. Ideally I'd like my BMI to be under 22 (apparently that's ideal for PCOS) and it's 23.5 at the moment.


----------



## Norelisa

Sarah: all welcome here :)

I think more and more to get coenzyme q10. I'll do a little more research first, if I can find with Co q10+ arginine or whatever it was called it would be awesome! 

Now waiting for hubbys flight who got delayed.. 

My bmi is 20.9 but I don't really work out too much, only walking around.. So maybe that is something I should work more on.. But going to the little gym in our building alone.. Not sure I'll make it.. We also have a pool, but it closes before hubby gets home and I'm not too good at going alone. Maybe I'll start kitty lifting at the cat shelter I'm volunteering at.. I'm also forcing myself to make more healthy choices, but I'm not good at that.. :/ upsi..

Oh and for us, I don't think we'll adopt..

As per now the plan is xray (hsg) next week and take it from there if tubes are blocked. Otherwise we try to prepare for iui, I think for us its worth it with sperm problems. Just going to check out that nothing else is wrong (acidity, can that play a role?) 

..hubby arrived.. Ciao for now, I was just babbling anyway :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Nice job on the weight loss, Sarah. I am trying to do the same. I've gained 10-12 lbs. in the last year or so since getting married which is very upsetting for me as my weight was stable for many years. My BMI is 24 - I'd like it to be 22. I've recently cut out most dairy, red-meat and all gluten (not sure if I have a sensitivity to it but I've read if you do, which is fairly common, it can cause infertility so giving it a try and already feeling less bloated). Also started drinking turmeric-ginger tea which is supposed to help inflammation and dandelion root tea as a liver detox. DH and I both take coq10. 

Norelisa - I've read that for optimum fertility your BMI should be between 20-25 so I wouldn't lose weight if I were you, but light exercise is always good for the body!

Question for those who got a trigger shot - does it make your OPK turn positive? I took one this a.m. and it was positive...I guess it doesn't matter either way as I know I'll ovulate today or tomorrow since I got the trigger.


----------



## BelleNuit

Awesome Sarah! I've lost a bit of weight too since we both started making healthier changes. I'm down 7 pounds just from eating at home for lunch! We are heading into winter though and I always put in a bit of weight in the winter as I start craving heavy calorie food. We'll see if I can keep the positive momentum going forward. 

Norelisa hope you enjoy Chiang Mai! I spent 3 months there a couple years back and have been itching to take DH to visit. He's never been!

Ask I hope those changes work well for you and that you see some positive results soon! Is DH taking any supplements? Sometimes the DNA in swimmers can suffer from microfragmentation due to age or lifestyle factors, which can make it much harder to get pregnant, and it's not picked up by a standard SA. I've been wondering if that's part of our problem as DH has some bad habits (weed, alcohol)


----------



## Ask4joy

I've read about that as well, Belle. I read an article which said that researchers believe DNA fragmentation in sperm could be the leading cause of unexplained infertility. DH takes a men's organic multivitamin (Rainbowlight), D3 and CoQ10. If no BFP this month next step will be HSG and seeing a fertility specialist (DH saw one to get his SA order but that's it).

I wonder if IUI or IVF is able to separate the DNA-fragmented sperm?


----------



## LoveCousar

Hello Ladies! I have been watching this thread since the beginning (I'm more of a lurker since I'm pretty new to this). I am on cycle day 8, I just finished my 1st round on clomid (cycle days 3-7) & I am feeling pretty excited & scared of the outcome. I had to take Provera for 10 days to bring a period & my diagnosis is PCOS, due to elevated testosterone, multiple small follicles on my ovaries, & absenteeism of period so often. :wave:


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome, Love! I'm feeling excited and scared too! This is my 3rd and final round of clomid (for now) but first time getting a trigger shot and really knowing we are timing BDing correctly. Hope this is it for both of us!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask, I think IVF with ICSI might work in cases with fragmented sperm. But I honestly don't know if they screen the swimmers for that before they select the one to put into the egg. I read that same article about unexplained and wonder if that is what is going on for us. I think after my femara cycles I'm going to ask about that test to see if we can get that checked before IUI. I'm not sure if an IUI would work with fragmented sperm or if their screening process removes them or not. And I don't want to waste my $$


----------



## LoveCousar

I am sorry to ask, looking at your signature it states you have unexplained infertility issues. Is that still true as of today? The doctors don't know why its hard for you to conceive & carry?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey there Love, if you are talking to me then yes we have unexplained infertility. All my bloodwork, hormone levels, and HSG was normal. DH had a fantastic SA (very high count, high motility, and normal morphology). There is no indication that I have endometriosis, I have normal ovarian reserve and ovulate regularly every month. They don't know why we can't get pregnant. That's the case in about 20% of people with infertility. Sometimes its just a matter of bad luck and sometimes its because there is a problem but the tests aren't sensitive enough to pick it up. We have been trying for an entire year and I have never seen a positive hpt. I've never had a chemical pregnancy, or a miscarriage. And you can't even say its age related! We started trying when I was 26. #unfair


----------



## LoveCousar

Oh no Belle. I know that feeling! I haven't seen a + HPT yet either. I really question if it'll happen to me sooner than later. DH has been really supportive though but he has 2 children already so even though he tries to comfort me sometimes, I know he doesn't know truly how I feel. I don't even feel like this Clomid is working. I haven't had any side effects except some nausea here & there which could be from me taking 1,000 mg of Metformin #sigh


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I hope the clomid works for you, and if not they'll probably up the dose and then it should work :) for pcos clomid improves your rates to about 20% which is as good a rate as anyone gets. I'm sure it's just a matter of time for you once they get you ovulating :)


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, haha might have to convince DH to go for a holiday! My good friend just got back from Thailand and had an amazing time. Coq10 is meant to be really good for egg quality. What I've read, it's one of the only vitamins that they actually suggest for if you're going through IVF. I was taking it but I just got out of routine and it's sitting in the cupboard but I'm think I might start it again. Haha kitty lifting. I don't think you've got anything to worry about weight wise. If anything you could probably afford to gain a little bit and see if that improves things. Good luck for the hsg. It sounds like IUI is the best move for you. I'm pretty sure IUI is recommended for those who have the acidity problem too. 

Thank you joy. I noticed that on the pill my PCOS symptoms were minimal but off the pill, I gained a bit of weight. Not to the point I was overweight and my fertility doctor didn't suggest losing weight and said I was healthy etc. But I don't think it can hurt. My mum has celiac disease and I know how hard it is to cut out gluten let alone all that other stuff. Dairy is meant to be bad for PCOS but I've already read 1 glass of full fat milk helps with infertility...! It sounds like you're definitely making healthy choices though. Can't help with the trigger question sorry. 

Belle, thanks. Awesome work on your weight loss too. It doesn't sound like you've had to make huge changes either. I know what you mean about the winter and food cravings. It must be worse because it's so cold there. Thankfully we are coming into summer here but it doesn't really feel much like summer yet. Also, I don't think they do anything to the swimmers for IUI other than 'wash' them but I think that just removes the sperm from the semen rather than selecting the good ones. 

Love, welcome. It sounds like we are quite similar. I did provera now on Metformin and Clomid. Im cd9 after 100mg on CD 3-7. Last cycle I ovulated on CD 16 but it was a BFN. Good luck! 


What CD is everyone on? It feels like most of us are waiting to O.


----------



## Ask4joy

Love - I know how you feel. My DH has 2 children as well and while I know he wants a baby with me as much as I do, I don't think he experiences the same worry that I do. Part of that is just his personality though...the eternal optimist.

Sarah - cutting out gluten is the hardest! I'll still have dairy if it's baked into something but have been avoiding milk, cheese and ice cream to see how I feel. I read that about full fat dairy increasing fertility as well and the month I had my CP I was drinking 1-2 glasses of whole milk per day. I continued drinking it for a couple of months after that but no luck. I'm mildly lactose intolerant though so I figure it's best to avoid anything that will cause irritation/inflammation. Sticking to almond milk for now! I guess it makes me feel better to have something different to try after each BFN!

I'm on CD13....should be ovulating any minute now as my trigger was 32 hours ago. Just BDed and my ovaries hurt! The right side more than the left (mature follicle is on the right...smaller one on the left but doc said not big enough). Feeling good (I guess?) about our chances as we've BDed the last 4 days straight. Might squeeze in one more tomorrow for good measure! :)


----------



## sarah2211

Joy, I cut out gluten for a few years because of my Lupus. It helped my joints a lot. But it was just so difficult to remove it all. Plus DH got sick of it haha he hates picky eaters. That's interesting about the milk and your CP. Blah it all just sucks. 

I agree about trying something new each cycle. It helps to feel like you're in control. This cycle I don't think I'm trying anything new because I've run out of things to try. If anything, it's just my attitude. I know I have no control in it all so I'm trying to let go. I'm sick of the emotional rollercoaster. This could be a long rollercoaster so I need to look after myself and my marriage. I think I might book us a weekend away next weekend. 

Good luck with the BDing. The night I O'd, BDing was very painful too.


----------



## sarah2211

Oh and the Clomid hot flushes have started!


----------



## Nita2806

Love, welcome to the thread and hope clomid works for you.

Sarah ~ nicely done on losing some weight.:hugs:

I have been very heartbroken about my bloodtest results and i feel so broken at the moment, but DH has been a great support and he stays positive for the both of us. I read that some women only O on their 3rd round of Clomid, so i think my GYN is going to give it one more month, luckily she understands the concept of not wanting to wait, so i believe she will do whats best. For now i guess i need to stay positive and work on losing some weight myself and try and be healthier. My BMI is 24 now and id love for it to be 22 again.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Nita. I've been thinking of you. I had imagined myself being in that position after my last cycle and just felt sad at the thought of it. I can't imagine how sucky it must be to be there. Wallow away and complain away, you're more than allowed to. Do you think you'll bump up to 150mg? Are you being monitored? Maybe the follicles are there but you need a trigger shot. I guess that'll mean more dumb Provera :( I'm glad your doctor isn't making you wait. This weekend I've just been so thankful for my DH and his support and positivity.


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Sarah, i am just really so sad. :( if it werent for DH I think i would just sit and cry about it. But he is really putting in the effort. Yup, more provera unfortunately and another 40+ day cycle. I will hear what the doctor says but I will give Clomid one more month. Other than the 21 day blood test im not being monitored.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I can imagine how sad you must be feeling. It's so so hard to not even be in with a chance even when we do all of this to try. Cry if you need to. I've spent many hours crying over this. Stupid Provera. Hopefully they'll give it to you asap so you can just get on with it. Will your doctor monitor you if you ask, it might be that the eggs are there but they're just not popping. Also is your tummy feeling better? You've had a rough time lately :( 

Just a question, so my birthday was a few weeks ago and my sister in law got me a candle (not really my thing but it smells quite yum). She knew we were TTC in January because she saw a bottle of folic acid by my bed. But I haven't told her that we are having trouble but I've told her sister and my other sister in law (who probably talk, even though we asked them to keep it hush). Anyway, yesterday my candle giving sister in law asked me if I liked my present and I said yes thank you etc etc. My sister in law said "that's good, the lady in the shop said a soy candle would be good for you". Then it was really awkward, almost like she was waiting for me to say something. I'm trying to work out what she means by a soy candle being good for me! Haha maybe I'm just being paranoid but I can't exactly straight up ask her if she knows... haha anyone know anything about candles and infertility? Or feel free to tell me to stop worrying about something so silly!


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I can imagine how sad you must be feeling. It's so so hard to not even be in with a chance even when we do all of this to try. Cry if you need to. I've spent many hours crying over this. Stupid Provera. Hopefully they'll give it to you asap so you can just get on with it. Will your doctor monitor you if you ask, it might be that the eggs are there but they're just not popping. Also is your tummy feeling better? You've had a rough time lately :(
> 
> Just a question, so my birthday was a few weeks ago and my sister in law got me a candle (not really my thing but it smells quite yum). She knew we were TTC in January because she saw a bottle of folic acid by my bed. But I haven't told her that we are having trouble but I've told her sister and my other sister in law (who probably talk, even though we asked them to keep it hush). Anyway, yesterday my candle giving sister in law asked me if I liked my present and I said yes thank you etc etc. My sister in law said "that's good, the lady in the shop said a soy candle would be good for you". Then it was really awkward, almost like she was waiting for me to say something. I'm trying to work out what she means by a soy candle being good for me! Haha maybe I'm just being paranoid but I can't exactly straight up ask her if she knows... haha anyone know anything about candles and infertility? Or feel free to tell me to stop worrying about something so silly!

Never heard of, but I Googled "soy candle and fertility" and got this: 

A soy wax aromatherapy candle scented with jasmine, chamomile, and ylang ylang. ... Simple and comforting, our Fertile Flame candle combines fertility-enhancing scents with the traditional ritual of lighting candles to improve emotional and mental well-being.

I guess she might know, then.. Or maybe it has some other big meaning she was referring to. I also found out that a friend who was visiting a lot this year blabbed.. But I guess it's OK, they are both going back to Europe soon, and we don't have THAT many friends in common..


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah, my tummy is 100% again. I suppose my Gyn will do a monitored cycle if I ask her, but it will be difficult in December with the holidays, as I think she also closes het practice for 2 or 3 weeks. So its definately something to look at in january. I have to admit I have not cried about this yet and I am trying my best to stay strong. The thought that it might never happen for us are crossing my mind now more than ever.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I don't have pcos but I understand where you are coming from on the bit on trying to make peace with the idea that it may never happen. It's such an incredibly hard thing to confront. I don't think I have 100% accepted it, but I have envisioned a life for myself without children that I think would be acceptable. You can still have a meaningful life without kids, it's just a matter of finding that meaning in other ways. Once I realized this LTTTC became much easier for me. I think I have finally beaten the hope-despair cycle that I was on for so long. It's not in my control so I can't beat myself up over it.

That being said, accepting that you can still have a meaningful life without kids doesn't mean that you stop trying now. There are still lots of things you can try. If you don't respond with 150mg, there is always the trigger, injectables and IVF where they remove the mature eggs directly. Some women who don't respond to clomid respond well to femara. Ask your RE about doing a monitored cycle and be assured, many women with pcos go on to have a family, it just takes time, and luckily this is a commodity that you have :)


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, thanks it's like a pineapple and coconut flavoured candle but she seemed to be saying the soy was the good part. I'm suspicious that she knows something so maybe I'm just on the look out. Thanks for Googling. I'm not expecting my new candle to give me a BFP!

Nita, I understand your frustration about December/January shut down. Especially with DH being on 72 hours notice to deploy in a few weeks. Otherwise we could have got in to see the doctor and made a plan before he could go. But now it's too late so if he goes, we will be on an enforced 2-3 month break. Do you think you'll hear from your doctor on Monday? I completely understand what you're saying about the fear it may never happen. It's terrifying, probably the worst thing of all. I've often said to DH, if I just knew how this would all end, I could relax. He said some bull about that's what makes life exciting. I had to walk away. 

Belle, you're more amazing than I am for being able to do that. I don't think I could accept a life without children. I would leave my job because I just couldn't work with children anymore. I'd give my husband the opportunity to walk away (I know he wouldn't but i would need to do something for my guilt) and then I don't even know what I would do with myself. I can't really stand to think about it much more than that. I know we will try whatever it takes (egg, sperm or embryo donor or surrogacy if that's what it took) and if we can't have our own we will try adopting or fostering.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle - thanks for the comforting words. Its really hard to imagine a life without kids, and i really dont want to. Luckily I dont have PCOS, infact other than not Ovulating on my own after i stopped BCP the doctor could not find anything wrong with me. My doctor said she will make it happen, i keep on telling myself that she has a plan, and it will happen.

Its really horrible to be in this position and this afternoon i invited a friend over who knows exactlt what i have been through, and we have talked about it for hours and she just said to most amazing things to me. She told me success stories of others also trying for a long time and succeeding, and that I should just hang in there it will happen, and then she said it just have to because she has been prayimg very hard for us to conceive and her prayers will be answered. I really needed that.:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Well Nita the silver lining is that once the doc does get you ovulating, you will likely conceive within a couple months :)

In all likelihood we will all reach our goal sooner or later! I have hope for all of us here. In the meantime I'm not going to make myself sick with worrying about it anymore. It's obviously not in my hands.

Sarah I'm sorry you're feeling that way about it. I felt just the same a few months ago. I figured I would go off the deep end entirely. Since then I've really tried to focus on things in my life that I enjoy already. I know I could make a happy life either way, and I know you could do the same if you had to. That said, I do hope you wont find yourself in that position!


----------



## Babydust28

Omg ladies I know I've been so quiet this cycle I am stalking the thread though

I have been so Gassy the last 2 days and oh hell my nipples are that tender I can barely touch them

How are you all getting on?


----------



## Ask4joy

I know what you mean about finding peace in the idea of not having children, Belle. I had actually gotten to that place before I met my husband, after a particularly painful break-up (I had been engaged prior to meeting DH). I was 32 when I met DH and on our 3rd date he asked me if I wanted kids. I said I always did but wasn't sure it was in the cards for me anymore. He said, "you are meant to be a mother...there's no way you aren't having children and I'd be a lucky man if it were with me." Now I can't imagine a life without children of our own together. I could imagine it for myself when I was single but not so anymore.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask, that is one of the sweetest stories I have ever heard. We are all rooting for you that you'll get just what you want!

My step mother was 38 when she got pregnant with my half brother. She has pcos and was told she would never be able to have kids. She hadn't ovulated in years, but got an IUD to be safe, and my dad also had a vasectomy. He gave my brother and I this whole talk about how we were his kids and how he didn't want any others.... and along came a little miracle haha. I don't think they waited long enough after the vasectomy and the IUD must have failed which is pretty rare. 

Whenever I think that its never going to happen, I think about that. If it can happen for them, surely it can happen for me, and surely it will happen for you!


----------



## LoveCousar

I'm on CD 9. Still no side effects from the Clomid. When did side effects kick in for y'all & what were they? 

Nita - have you tried the highest mg yet for Clomid? I'm so sorry this is happening to you &#128148;


----------



## Nita2806

LoveCousar - I had Clomid side effects from the second day I took them, my side effects was headaches. I took 100mg Clomid and I think the highest dose is 250mg that you can take, but I also read that if Clomid doesnt work within 3 months then it probably wont.

Hoping to hear from my doctor today, hopefully I can start Provera asap as well. :wacko:


----------



## sarah2211

I'm not sure if I could actually accept a life without children. I know for some women it's a nice to have or the just decide later in life that it might be nice to have babies. For me, this has been something I have wanted since I was little. I studied teaching to prepare for being a mum. I would have gone at it alone with donor sperm if that's what it came down to. I don't even want to think about what it would be like. 

I also rung and made an appointment to see our doctor. The next time he can see us is the 2nd Feb. The nurse wanted to speak to me and actually suggested freezing DH's swimmers for IUI. If he ends up going overseas next month it'll be too late. She also said that because our town is too small, we can't freeze or do IUI at all where we live. We would have to travel to the capital which is about 2 hours away. So I'll have a chat with DH about it over the next few weeks. 

Love, my first cycle I had just some hot flushes and a bit of a headache but didn't ovulate. I then went up to 100mg and felt sick, tired and irritable. I ovulated but BFN. This cycle I didn't really have many side effects but I've had the odd hot flush over the past few days. 


In other news, our Prime Minister has resigned after 8 years in power. It's all very odd and strange timing, especially before Christmas and after another big earthquake. The next election will be very interesting!


----------



## MsAC

I'm still around, I just finished ovulating, that was the strongest ovulation ever. I actually had more than one positive ovulation test, we hit every day we should, and ovulation ended today around 5:00pm.

I feel so absolutely thankful that it worked first round, I was terrified it wasn't going to work.

Now that we know how I react to the medicine, my DH and I have a game plan for next month if it doesn't happen this time.

Two week wait has officially begun.

LoveCousar- my symptoms were chapped lips, dry everything, extreme thirst, and major bloating. Started a few hours after my first dose.


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear you had a nice strong O msac! Happy TWW!


----------



## Nita2806

So it seems I will have to wait till tomorrow to hear from my doctor. They usually phone early in the mornings. :dohh: I guess 1 day wont make such a difference lol but I want to start Provera ASAP again :blush:


----------



## Nita2806

Actually got an sms just now from them saying I didnt O - but not what happens next? Last month they phoned me :dohh: wonder if I should phone them or wait a bit. Maybe I will give them till tomorow and if they dont phone I will phone them. :(


----------



## Babydust28

LoveCousar said:


> I'm on CD 9. Still no side effects from the Clomid. When did side effects kick in for y'all & what were they?
> 
> Nita - have you tried the highest mg yet for Clomid? I'm so sorry this is happening to you &#128148;

My side effects from 100mg Clomid were dizzy spells, hot flushes and i think a little emotional, I can get emotional anyway but i feel i have had times where i am slightly more tearful and touchy.



MsAC said:


> I'm still around, I just finished ovulating, that was the strongest ovulation ever. I actually had more than one positive ovulation test, we hit every day we should, and ovulation ended today around 5:00pm.
> 
> I feel so absolutely thankful that it worked first round, I was terrified it wasn't going to work.
> 
> Now that we know how I react to the medicine, my DH and I have a game plan for next month if it doesn't happen this time.
> 
> Two week wait has officially begun.
> 
> LoveCousar- my symptoms were chapped lips, dry everything, extreme thirst, and major bloating. Started a few hours after my first dose.

I feel you!
I weren't O'ing alone and just prayed the Clomid would do it's job but couldn't help but feel negative because nothing with babymaking has gone smoothly for me but then when i found out it was doing the jobi was over the moon.
I'm pleased you have had success also :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Me again - feels like I posted enough nonsense for the day so far :haha::blush:

I decided to give my GYN a call - when i told the receptionist I had 2 rounds of Clomid already and it didnt work she immediately said I should come for an appointment and a check up - so I am going back on Wednesday to discuss options. Feeling nervous about it - but going to ask her not to put me on Provera again and ask for something else. Maybe next I will do Femara.. :dohh:


----------



## Norelisa

LoveCousar said:


> I'm on CD 9. Still no side effects from the Clomid. When did side effects kick in for y'all & what were they?
> 
> Nita - have you tried the highest mg yet for Clomid? I'm so sorry this is happening to you &#128148;


I had horrible sinus infection from CD 5-6 and a second round of sinus infection a few days after ovulation, otherwise nothing much.. ovulated both times, I think, confirmed only by temp shift, not by bloodtests..



Nita2806 said:


> Me again - feels like I posted enough nonsense for the day so far :haha::blush:
> 
> I decided to give my GYN a call - when i told the receptionist I had 2 rounds of Clomid already and it didnt work she immediately said I should come for an appointment and a check up - so I am going back on Wednesday to discuss options. Feeling nervous about it - but going to ask her not to put me on Provera again and ask for something else. Maybe next I will do Femara.. :dohh:

I am happy they took it seriously enough to get you called in for an appointment though! Better go prepared, seems like we have to know a bit to get the best help..."Snow nom" sounded very tempting, we thought it was with shaved ice.. so we had one each.. oh my.. it was a full cup filled with whipped cream!! and a tiny amount of cereals and some sauce (caramel for me and chocolate for hubby).. oh my... not healthy, and frankly half a cup of whipped cream is MORE than enough, haha:):haha:

Going back to BKK tomorrow morning...


----------



## rickyandlucy

What is the latest you have ever O'ed on clomid? I am now on CD23 and getting depressed. :(


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> What is the latest you have ever O'ed on clomid? I am now on CD23 and getting depressed. :(

Are you being monitored? Or having the 21 day blood test done? As far as i understand you will Ovulate 5-10 days after your last Clomid.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I'm glad you rung. That was going to be my advice. I think you'll need provera to bring on AF and then can start Clomid/Femara/injectables etc. Definitely give Femara a go. Fingers crossed for you. 

Rickyandlucy if you haven't ovulated by the 10th day since your last Clomid it hasn't worked and it's time to talk to your doctor. Some people may ovulate later but from what I've read the ovulation isn't from Clomid.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Nope, not being monitored. I suspect you guys are right, the clomid hasn't worked. :(

Anyone here with PCOS? How could that be confirmed? I have not been diagnosed, but something is definitely wrong. My cycles are wacko and this was my second round of clomid. First time it worked but no BFP. When do I give up on the clomid and go back to the dr?


----------



## Aphy

My obgyn diagnosed my PCOS by
a) seeing numerous pockets around my ovary on scan
b) cd21 bloods proving I didn't O that cycle
c) history of irratic cycle length and very short periods

I have no other of the classic symptoms of pcos


----------



## rickyandlucy

I had a scan too and she didn't seem too concerned. She did point out some holes that she said were very normal, she described them "like swiss cheese". Is that what you had?

The only classic PCOS symptom I have (besides the irregular and anovulatory cycles) is acne.

I kind of wish I could get a new doc, but I am in an extremely rural area so I don't have much choice. She is nice but sometimes I don't feel like she listens. I remember once going to her and saying I wanted to get off BC bc I didn't feel like myself on it, and she basically said she didn't understand why I would want to go off. I went off anyways. Been temping ever since. Over the summer she seemed to take me seriously when I told her I hadn't o'ed in 3 months. That's when she did an ultrasound and started clomid.

But I don't know what's next now. :/


----------



## 2much

Nita2806 said:


> Sarah, my tummy is 100% again. I suppose my Gyn will do a monitored cycle if I ask her, but it will be difficult in December with the holidays, as I think she also closes het practice for 2 or 3 weeks. So its definately something to look at in january. I have to admit I have not cried about this yet and I am trying my best to stay strong. The thought that it might never happen for us are crossing my mind now more than ever.

I can't imagine a RE office closing for a few weeks- mine doesn't even close on Saturdays. :dohh: Hope you get some answers with a monitored cycle!


----------



## MsAC

I feel for you all that are dealing with doctors that seem not to care, seriously it happens far too often.

I almost dropped my OBGYN of 9+ years due to one of her nurses.

I look very young, I get it all the time most people guess I'm 16-18, a fresh 18 at the most.

I hate it, because people treat young teens terribly. Especially this particular nurse.

I went in for blood, and she berated me for wanting a blood test when I was 40 days late for my AF (the 3rd time this year.) but all my poas tests were negative and I had symptoms.

Then a nurse called me to tell me, happily, that my blood work was negative and then tried to hang up on me.

When I went to my OBs office again, the nurse that berated me, was very short with me, asking if I was sexually active. I looked her square in the eyes and said "yes." She was shocked because my mom was in the room, then asked what contraception I used.

Mind blown when I said, "none, not anymore."

The was a weird pause, and I continued with, "we're in the middle of trying."

I never seen someone turn red so fast, she whipped her head and my paperwork, looked at my birthday, and booked it out of there.

Needless to say, I told my doctor about the nurse over the phone, and she said and I quote "was it blah blah blah, I could slap her in her face." It was, the one on the phone, the one that berated me, and the one asking about my sexual status.

My doctor explained she was having major problems with her, and would be talking with her, again.

It took my doctor 20 minutes to reassure me that she was listening to me, and not to be frustrated because she was going to help me figure out what was wrong with me.

She proscribed me Clomid on the spot, and I left more excited than I had in 9 months.

Find a doctor that will listen, and if they don't, tell them you'll find someone else. And don't allow yourself to be abused by heartless nurses, or ones that have obvious prejudices.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you for your reply!! And I get that sometimes too, though fortunately never at the doctor's. It's small town stuff here; they know me. Makes it weirder, lol.

Baby dust to us both!!


----------



## sarah2211

Ricky and Lucy, are you at least getting a CD 21 blood test? I was diagnosed with PCOS because my blood tests showed slightly high free androgens, slightly high LH, slightly high prolactin, low estrogen and low progesterone (indicating now ovulation). My ultrasound showed more than 12 cysts on each ovary and my right ovary was large. I also have mild acne and a little bit of extra hair growth. 

We live in a small town too. My doctor only comes here 1 day a month and he's very popular. 

MsAC, how old are you actually? My doctor said I was young and I'm 27... I find it annoying that if we didn't need any help conceiving we wouldn't be considered too young to be a mum. But just because we need help, the doctor can dictate how serious he treats me. Blah


----------



## Nita2806

Rickyandlucy - if the Clomid did not work for you I suggest that you see the doctor again. And if you suspect that something is wrong tell your doctor to do the necessary tests. When I decided to go see the doctor I was also unsure whether I should or not, and I wanted to wait till we TTC for a year at least. Now I am glad I went back after 6 months of TTC because I had no idea I had anovulatory cycles. If your gut says something is wrong, better find out sooner rather than later.:hugs:

Msac - totally agree, you need to find a doctor that listen. When I saw my doctor and told her about my wacko cycles after stopping BCP she immediately gave me Clomid, because she knew we didnt want to wait.:blush:

2much - most doctors here close over the holidays, so they refer you to doctors that are working during this time, and honestly I dont want to see another doctor :shrug: I will just ask her tomorrow though.

Sarah - There are other options than Provera to induce AF, or so I have read. So will just ask my doctor about that.

I have to be honest I am very nervous and also glad I could get an appointment. Hope I can leave my doctors office with good news tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Norelisa

I don't look young but had to change my neurologist (got epilepsy, but not very strong: I've only had 3 fits my whole life). But the idiot neurologist told me (2 years ago when I was 30) that he refused to proscribe anything but depakote (the worst!!) just because it was "easy" for him.. My husband and I asked to change but he refused. We said we wanted to start a family, so he said "you'll probably be" cured" of epilepsy by age 35, so we should just wait 5 years before trying! To this he added "there are too many children already, no need to make more". I soon changed neurologist and hospital.. 

Anyway, back on the plane, going back to Bangkok now. Hate flying :/ glups..


----------



## MsAC

I'm 24, and even if I was 18 or 16 I should be treated like a person.

I'm having problems, adding to them is only going to end poorly.

Sigh...


----------



## LoveCousar

I'm 24 as well. My doctor is the best & it's a guy! He's never made me feel like I was "too young" or impatient. He's been very understanding since the beginning. I think the side effects of Clomid are starting to kick in now, the hot flashes are gruesome


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, what else have you read about that can bring on AF? I know some women use progesterone cream but I think that's similar to provera. Hopefully you don't have to take provera. 

Norelisa, wow! I don't blame you for changing doctors. That's crazy! How rude! You should have asked him if he had any kids if he's so worried about over populating the world. It seems to be the ones with children that make stupid comments like that. 

MsAC, you're right. It's a medical problem and it doesn't matter how old we are. It isn't up to the doctor to decide what is appropriate for our age. 

Love, I'm having the hot flushes and night sweats too. It's horrible. I've been sleeping terribly because of them. 

AFM, My best friend that's an army partner rung me tonight. Her boyfriend has chosen the army over her and has broke up with her. She's moving away. We were expecting he'd pop the question any day now and she'd be TTC with us. She was the old friend I told about our infertility and although she didn't really get it she was always happy to go for walks and listen. She's moving to Australia. Dumb! Her stupid boyfriend!


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - I just read that some ladies took other meds to induce AF, but I suppose it would work the same, I guess I am just tired of these long cycles and I want a miracle that works in less time. Actually I want a miracle to make to preg as well :thumbup: one can only hope. Sorry about your friend, it's really hard to lose a friend with whom you could share that amount with and who supports you. I lost my best friend as well a year ago when she moved to America :cry:


----------



## rickyandlucy

sarah2211 said:


> Ricky and Lucy, are you at least getting a CD 21 blood test? I was diagnosed with PCOS because my blood tests showed slightly high free androgens, slightly high LH, slightly high prolactin, low estrogen and low progesterone (indicating now ovulation). My ultrasound showed more than 12 cysts on each ovary and my right ovary was large. I also have mild acne and a little bit of extra hair growth.
> 
> We live in a small town too. My doctor only comes here 1 day a month and he's very popular.
> 
> MsAC, how old are you actually? My doctor said I was young and I'm 27... I find it annoying that if we didn't need any help conceiving we wouldn't be considered too young to be a mum. But just because we need help, the doctor can dictate how serious he treats me. Blah

Nope, my doc just kind of prescribed Clomid and left me on my own. I have no idea what to do next. That was my second round. Is it time to give up on the clomid and go back to the doc? My prolactin was slightly high the first time they tested, but when they retested it was within normal levels.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lucy I would give the clomid another cycle, you usually have a good chance of success for the first 3 cycles. 

Guys I'm in my fertile days and I'm not feeling it at all. Its gotten all so mechanical. I think I'm starting to give up.


----------



## Babydust28

rickyandlucy said:


> sarah2211 said:
> 
> 
> Ricky and Lucy, are you at least getting a CD 21 blood test? I was diagnosed with PCOS because my blood tests showed slightly high free androgens, slightly high LH, slightly high prolactin, low estrogen and low progesterone (indicating now ovulation). My ultrasound showed more than 12 cysts on each ovary and my right ovary was large. I also have mild acne and a little bit of extra hair growth.
> 
> We live in a small town too. My doctor only comes here 1 day a month and he's very popular.
> 
> MsAC, how old are you actually? My doctor said I was young and I'm 27... I find it annoying that if we didn't need any help conceiving we wouldn't be considered too young to be a mum. But just because we need help, the doctor can dictate how serious he treats me. Blah
> 
> Nope, my doc just kind of prescribed Clomid and left me on my own. I have no idea what to do next. That was my second round. Is it time to give up on the clomid and go back to the doc? My prolactin was slightly high the first time they tested, but when they retested it was within normal levels.Click to expand...

Don't give up just yet hun. How many cycles have they prescribed you?


----------



## rickyandlucy

They never really said. Been going a one at a time kind of thing. I do feel lost in terms of my doc and what's next. They aren't very good at communication. I guess I will go ahead and let them know this one didn't work and see what do they want to do now. :/


----------



## Babydust28

rickyandlucy said:


> They never really said. Been going a one at a time kind of thing. I do feel lost in terms of my doc and what's next. They aren't very good at communication. I guess I will go ahead and let them know this one didn't work and see what do they want to do now. :/

I have read so many times that around 3 cycles is the average number of cycles of Clomid to get pg.
So hang in there hun I bet you must be getting so frustrated with your gp messing around the way they have been.
You would think in a situation like this they would find their heart and be kind to people not so nasty like yours have been


Fx for you hun x


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> They never really said. Been going a one at a time kind of thing. I do feel lost in terms of my doc and what's next. They aren't very good at communication. I guess I will go ahead and let them know this one didn't work and see what do they want to do now. :/

Dont give up :hugs: its horrible that your doctor doesnt communicate with you. If you Ovulate on Clomid I would definately say go 3 months, thats what my doctor recomended. And if I were you i would ask to get the 21 day blood test done, thats the most reliable to see if Clomid have been working or not in terms of Ovulation. Just hang in there, i know things can get tough. FX that the next cycle works for you.

Belle - i am sos orry that you are feeling that way :hugs: I guess when it comes to the amount of cycles you have been trying things just start to change. Nonetheless FX for your BFP.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you! I ovulated the first time, but not the second apparently. Just sent them a message to see what they want to do now. I probably need to be more outspoken, be my own advocate. I don't want to be obnoxious, but I deserve more info, lol.


----------



## LoveCousar

I'm on CD 10 today & still no ovulation detected on my Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test. I'm starting to worry myself about if it's working or not :( what days did you guys start getting readings? Is it still too early to get a reading? According to my app, I should be in the "Fertile Window". #Sigh


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy - you most certainly deserve more info, and you shoukd not settle for less. I think its good to know about these things and ask your doctor about it.:hugs:

Love- you are supposed to Ovulate 5 - 10 days after your last Clomid. CD 10 might still be a little early, dont lose faith now. I cant help unfortunately with when you would receive the positive OPK as I have never seen a positive OPK myself :)


----------



## Norelisa

So I was youtubing "how to get pregnant fast" while ironing. haha. I know. I came across a youtube channel from Marc Sklar, and he talks a bit about PCOS etc. To be honest I only looked for a little bit, but I might look into some of the things he touched upon, haha... sounds silly some of it, but might be worth a shot when everything else is tried and tested, right? Like a Traditional Mayan Vagi-Steam.. haha:) 

Well, bedtime here now, early start tomorrow, leading a charity lunch for the seniors in the slum tomorrow morning before the HSG and then preparing some small stuff for when hubby is back from Chiang Mai since its his bday tomorrow.. I was really planning on giving him a positive pregnancy test, but that is a bit difficult me being on CD 7 today;)


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - all of you 24 year olds are making me feel old! ;) I get the "young" thing a lot at work. I'm a teacher and parents always ask me how long I've been teaching. When I say 9 years they have a look of shock on their face and often say, "you don't look old enough to have been teaching that long!" It always gives me satisfaction to let them know I am, in fact, an experienced professional! 

I am worried that I didn't O but know the chances of that after the trigger shot are extremely low (like 99 to 1). I haven't been temping this month but have checked it the last few days (starting the morning before the trigger) and it's been dropping each day! From 98.0 to 97.2 this morning! I felt significant O cramps on Sunday which is when I was supposed to ovulate. They are gone now and CM has turned creamy. I've read temps are unreliable after a trigger but it's still making me paranoid!


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - all of you 24 year olds are making me feel old! ;) I get the "young" thing a lot at work. I'm a teacher and parents always ask me how long I've been teaching. When I say 9 years they have a look of shock on their face and often say, "you don't look old enough to have been teaching that long!" It always gives me satisfaction to let them know I am, in fact, an experienced professional!
> 
> I am worried that I didn't O but know the chances of that after the trigger shot are extremely low (like 99 to 1). I haven't been temping this month but have checked it the last few days (starting the morning before the trigger) and it's been dropping each day! From 98.0 to 97.2 this morning! I felt significant O cramps on Sunday which is when I was supposed to ovulate. They are gone now and CM has turned creamy. I've read temps are unreliable after a trigger but it's still making me paranoid!

1. I think your temp is supposed to drop at ovulation, then rise after :)
2. Do you have preseed or conceive easy lubes? I think that they might help just in case not ew or watery cm.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - Sorry for making you feel old. :hugs: I still get issues when I want to enter places like casinos where only 18+ year olds are allowed, They still ask my ID before I can enter, I wish sometimes I looked my age - but I know I will regret saying this one day :haha:

I have my doctors appointment in a few hours. Stressed and excited. :blush:


----------



## sarah2211

Things have been flat out here. End of year and term. Crazy crazy! 

Anyway, DH has come home saying it's looking likely he'll be deployed all summer so he is keen to go ahead with freezing his swimmers and doing IUI in January/February/march/April until he's home (if we aren't pregnant by then). Unfortunately we live 3ish hours from where they freeze it all and do the IUI so there will be a bit of travel. So it's looking likely this will be our last cycle (or second to last cycle) before trying IUI. A little scary.


----------



## Aphy

It is scary Sarah but on the other hand, it means (if you aren't already) you will most likely be pregnant early next year! I am glad that the 4 months he is deployed aren't going to be wasted. Obviously I am hoping that it is all unnecessary cause this is your cycle but if it isn't, I am so glad you have a plan in place!


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Ask - Sorry for making you feel old. :hugs: I still get issues when I want to enter places like casinos where only 18+ year olds are allowed, They still ask my ID before I can enter, I wish sometimes I looked my age - but I know I will regret saying this one day :haha:
> 
> I have my doctors appointment in a few hours. Stressed and excited. :blush:

How is it going? I'm at the Dr office myself. My RE though the sinus infection was not related to clomid, i might try it one more time.. But I need to know how long I can take it as ovarian cancer runs in the family (I'll probably operate it away after having the children we want). Currently waiting for pain medicines to kick in before doing the xray to check if my tubes are open. Hopefully I won't forget to also ask the Dr if they have vitamins for male fertility here.. Maybe better shot than the pharmacies.. :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ask - Sorry for making you feel old. :hugs: I still get issues when I want to enter places like casinos where only 18+ year olds are allowed, They still ask my ID before I can enter, I wish sometimes I looked my age - but I know I will regret saying this one day :haha:
> 
> I have my doctors appointment in a few hours. Stressed and excited. :blush:
> 
> How is it going? I'm at the Dr office myself. My RE though the sinus infection was not related to clomid, i might try it one more time.. But I need to know how long I can take it as ovarian cancer runs in the family (I'll probably operate it away after having the children we want). Currently waiting for pain medicines to kick in before doing the xray to check if my tubes are open. Hopefully I won't forget to also ask the Dr if they have vitamins for male fertility here.. Maybe better shot than the pharmacies.. :)Click to expand...

It's strange that your doctor dont think the sinus infection is from Clomid - I have read about other women who also got the sinus infection from Clomid. But if you can go one more round on it and get preg I am sure the sinus infection would be worth it :thumbup:

I am seeing my doctor over lunch time, which is about 3 hours from now :winkwink: I am scared she is going to want me to try one more round on Clomid before trying something else, I just dont see how a 3rd round can work if 2 already don't. I will also remind her that we don't want to wait any longer since we are planning on moving to our new house at the end of the month. So we are ready now :winkwink:


----------



## sarah2211

Aphy, thanks. You're right. It is scary and exciting all at the same time. I've hear people getting pregnant the cycle before their first fertility appointment or before they were due to start treatment or IVF. Maybe that luck will work for us. I'm hopeful this will be our cycle (although I'm not feeling anything in my ovaries like this time last cycle). I'm glad it won't be a waste and we won't need to wait if he does go. I think we will keep his trip on the down low though. I don't want lots of people to know I got pregnant when my husband was out of the country. 

I also think my dog might have broken her paw. So off to the vet tomorrow hopefully. When it rains it pours! 

Good luck with the HSG norelisa. 

Nita, I'm looking forward to hearing what the plan is.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ask - Sorry for making you feel old. :hugs: I still get issues when I want to enter places like casinos where only 18+ year olds are allowed, They still ask my ID before I can enter, I wish sometimes I looked my age - but I know I will regret saying this one day :haha:
> 
> I have my doctors appointment in a few hours. Stressed and excited. :blush:
> 
> How is it going? I'm at the Dr office myself. My RE though the sinus infection was not related to clomid, i might try it one more time.. But I need to know how long I can take it as ovarian cancer runs in the family (I'll probably operate it away after having the children we want). Currently waiting for pain medicines to kick in before doing the xray to check if my tubes are open. Hopefully I won't forget to also ask the Dr if they have vitamins for male fertility here.. Maybe better shot than the pharmacies.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that your doctor dont think the sinus infection is from Clomid - I have read about other women who also got the sinus infection from Clomid. But if you can go one more round on it and get preg I am sure the sinus infection would be worth it :thumbup:
> 
> I am seeing my doctor over lunch time, which is about 3 hours from now :winkwink: I am scared she is going to want me to try one more round on Clomid before trying something else, I just dont see how a 3rd round can work if 2 already don't. I will also remind her that we don't want to wait any longer since we are planning on moving to our new house at the end of the month. So we are ready now :winkwink:Click to expand...

Third time's the charm? ;)

Just done with xray, it wasn't as bad as feared, but got period pain for about 30 min once I was done. Now waiting to see the doctor again, but the radiologist said it looked normal. I could also see the dye filling up, very interesting. I first thought I only had one open tube as the second was hiding. But let's see what the Dr says.. Tbh if it's mostly related to male issue, it's OK. It'll get easier to get hubby to see the importance he is playing in all this :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa - sounds positive so far :hugs: keep us updated :blush:

Sarah - its always good to have a plan, hopefully it wont get to that. Are you doing the 21day blood test again?

Still need to wait about 1.5 hours to my doc - time goes by so slowly today, just want it over and done with so I can know whats next..


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa - sounds positive so far :hugs: keep us updated :blush:
> 
> Sarah - its always good to have a plan, hopefully it wont get to that. Are you doing the 21day blood test again?
> 
> Still need to wait about 1.5 hours to my doc - time goes by so slowly today, just want it over and done with so I can know whats next..

They suspect I have arcurate uterus, but he said not to worry about it. I'll Google it nevertheless!! 

Got two more rounds of clomid, and we just have to let them know if we want to do iui. I guess I'll do some more thinking now, about the next steps.. 

At least my tubes are open :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Norelisa - sounds positive so far :hugs: keep us updated :blush:
> 
> Sarah - its always good to have a plan, hopefully it wont get to that. Are you doing the 21day blood test again?
> 
> Still need to wait about 1.5 hours to my doc - time goes by so slowly today, just want it over and done with so I can know whats next..
> 
> They suspect I have arcurate uterus, but he said not to worry about it. I'll Google it nevertheless!!
> 
> Got two more rounds of clomid, and we just have to let them know if we want to do iui. I guess I'll do some more thinking now, about the next steps..
> 
> At least my tubes are open :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh thats great news. Hopefully the Clomid will do the trick for you. Have you asked your doctor about a multi vitamin for DH?


----------



## Norelisa

Nita, yes, he said they didn't have anything like that but he recommended something that I'll look up. Not sure if it's a brand or some Thai stuff.. :) 

On my way home now, will try (again) making home made candy - mango lime jelly nibbles :)


----------



## Nita2806

My appointment didnt end as positive as yours Norelisa. But any way this is what my doctor had to say: (My consultation was in Afrikaans and my doctor used Afrikaans terms for everything - so I am using my good friend google translate - so sorry if something doesnt make sense)

- So we all know I didn't Ovulate :dohh: she just confirmed it.
- She sees a lot of little Follicles - so I am leaning towards PCOS - she didnt diagnose me with PCOS though
- My lining looks very good (Clomid is definately not thinning my lining). She could see 3 lines and she said thats very good. My lining is 11mm :happydance:
- She highly doubt that another round of Clomid would work but she said lets give it another go @ 150mg from day 5 - 9. She also gave me glucophase to drink this month (apparently it helps with Ovulation). 
- If this last round of Clomid doesnt work I need to go for a Laparoscopy in January, where she will make sure my tubes are open and do Ovarian drilling.
- After the Lapa she will put me on Clomid again along with the trigger shot.

For now, I am back on Provera again, she said I can wait for a spontaneous period because of my thick lining but its best to drink Provera.

Also, DH needs to get a SA done.

When I left her office, she said, don't worry I will make sure you get pregnant, we don't know when and how but she will make it happen.


----------



## Aphy

Nita, sounds like a good plan of action. I am sorry it wasn't better news but I like how confident she is about getting you pregnant and I firmly believe she is right! Is DH open to doing the SA? Really good news that your lining is so good! I guess it just means being patient for a while (which I think is the hardest thing ever to ask of a woman who is ttc!)

Norelisa, glad your appointment went well! I'm eager to hear what arcurate uterus means...will google when I have a chance


----------



## Norelisa

Aphy said:


> Nita, sounds like a good plan of action. I am sorry it wasn't better news but I like how confident she is about getting you pregnant and I firmly believe she is right! Is DH open to doing the SA? Really good news that your lining is so good! I guess it just means being patient for a while (which I think is the hardest thing ever to ask of a woman who is ttc!)
> 
> Norelisa, glad your appointment went well! I'm eager to hear what arcurate uterus means...will google when I have a chance

Haha, apparently it doesn't mean that much, just that the uterus has a slightly abnormal shape, shouldn't affect fertility much. And not even sure it's at all oddly shaped, the instrument they used for the xray kind of blocked the view, so it was more like a side note. 

Nita, I would absolutely recommend a SA, if it's problems with his swimmers you can try to fix it sooner rather than later, and if they are in great shape then you don't have to worry about it at all :) we were recommended to get his SA done before any tests on me as SA is a pretty "easy" and cheap way to check for fertility issues. 

I got 5 tablets of clomid,, so guess we'll either have to make a quick decision on iui next cycle, or the following one.. I like to think now that my tubes are open wide and hopefully it will help. 

Nita, did you do the hsg xray? Not sure if blocked tubes would stop ovulation, so maybe not worth looking into.


----------



## Nita2806

DH was totally against doing the SA last time I told him to do it, but after I told him tonight he said he will do it. We also need to start saving up for the injections, didnt want it to get this far but we have no choice, since my doc said the Clomid wont work. Or well the odds of it working is not in my favour. I wont get hopes up, just enjoy the end of the year and start with the lapa next year.

Norelisa, i have not done the hsg xray, my doctor will do that when she does the lapa.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I'm sorry. That sounds like a less an ideal appointment. I'm on glucophase/metformin. I had my MC on the first cycle of Metformin. It's likely to cause nausea and people often say they have to run to the toilet! I was fine because I started really really slowly. It is apparently meant to help with Clomid resistance and the combination is meant to help too. I'm sorry you didn't get a diagnosis either. What were your blood tests like? About 20% of women have poly cystic ovaries without having the syndrome. I'm surprised your doctor is jumping right to that option. I've often heard of women not responding to Clomid but do on Femara or injectables. It's a fairly invasive step when there are other treatment options. It is definitely a good idea to get your DH checked, hopefully you're not dealing with two problems. Good luck. 

Norelisa, I don't think the uterus thing effect fertility but it can cause trouble when you are pregnant. My sister in law whose a midwife was talking about it the other day. I wasn't really listen though haha. I'm glad your tubes are all open. Often getting your tubes checked is meant to increase your fertility for 6 months following the procedure. Hopefully it does for you!


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - glad your tubes are clear! Check that off the list!

Nita - it's encouraging to hear your doctor say you WILL get pregnant. I am hesitant to do a laparoscopy though my doctor suggested it. From what I've read, it is not that effective in treating infertility and many REs don't do it because of this. One of my best friends in now pregnant after IVF and told me her RE does not do laparoscopies for anyone. Of course you have to decide what you think your best course of action is.

Here's an article I found that might help: https://haveababy.com/fertility-information/the-abc-of-ivf/laparoscopy-avoid-it-if-you-can


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I'm sorry. That sounds like a less an ideal appointment. I'm on glucophase/metformin. I had my MC on the first cycle of Metformin. It's likely to cause nausea and people often say they have to run to the toilet! I was fine because I started really really slowly. It is apparently meant to help with Clomid resistance and the combination is meant to help too. I'm sorry you didn't get a diagnosis either. What were your blood tests like? About 20% of women have poly cystic ovaries without having the syndrome. I'm surprised your doctor is jumping right to that option. I've often heard of women not responding to Clomid but do on Femara or injectables. It's a fairly invasive step when there are other treatment options. It is definitely a good idea to get your DH checked, hopefully you're not dealing with two problems. Good luck.
> 
> Norelisa, I don't think the uterus thing effect fertility but it can cause trouble when you are pregnant. My sister in law whose a midwife was talking about it the other day. I wasn't really listen though haha. I'm glad your tubes are all open. Often getting your tubes checked is meant to increase your fertility for 6 months following the procedure. Hopefully it does for you!

Yes, it's not great but it could be worse. Also, they only suspected it but not confirmed. Next time I'm doing an ultrasound I guess I'll be checked further to confirm.. 

Hubby wasn't thrilled that my tubes are OK. Not sure if it's because he had to pay to check or if he feels the extra pressure (the main problem being from his side).


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - I too am hesitant about doing it, but i think we are doing it for 2 different reasons though, mine is not to check for endo but just to do ovarian drilling. My doctor explained that if i go over to injectables and IVF that we need to make sure all other problems are sorted as the next steps would be very expensive. 

Sarah - I think my doctor didnt do the diagnosis because I did ovulate perfectly normal before going on BCP and that my current condition is the after effect of the BCP.


----------



## Nita2806

From what I read about ovarian drilling is that it does increase your change of conceiving and it should be done if Clomid doesn't work. I guess that is why my doctor gave me one last round of Clomid, just to make sure I am Clomid resistant.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, I feel what your husband is probably feeling. It sucks when you're the problem. When we were getting all our results back I had kind of hoped something would show up with husband SA. Although dealing with 2 problems would suck, it would mean it wasn't all my fault. 

Nita, there is post pill PCOS. What are your blood tests like? That is strange. Ovarian drilling isn't very done very often. Especially if they haven't confirmed PCOS. Why not try Femara? It just seems like your doctor is jumping right into the deep end.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, I feel what your husband is probably feeling. It sucks when you're the problem. When we were getting all our results back I had kind of hoped something would show up with husband SA. Although dealing with 2 problems would suck, it would mean it wasn't all my fault.
> 
> Nita, there is post pill PCOS. What are your blood tests like? That is strange. Ovarian drilling isn't very done very often. Especially if they haven't confirmed PCOS. Why not try Femara? It just seems like your doctor is jumping right into the deep end.

I guess I have post pill PCOS then :wacko: Both my 21 day blood tests came back as 1.7. I am going back in January to discuss all the options for the future. My doctor made it clear that she wants me to get preg asap, maybe thats why she is jumping in the deep end? She has been practicing for over 30 years so I think she has seen it all and know by now what works. hopefully :)

I guess I can also hope the Clomid works this round. lol


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - seems you were right about the side effects from glucophage... been running to the bathroom with some intense diarrhea (sorry for the tmi) - I had to visit the pharmacy for something to make it stop and to get electrolytes. I hope it stops soon. I had the same the first time I started Provera and Clomid. Seems as though my body struggles to adopt to new medication :coffee::shrug:


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I don't mean to sound rude or anything but if I was in your position I would be asking for a second opinion. I wouldn't be going under a general for ovarian drilling unless I'd tried all other ovulation induction options, especially Femara. Metformin takes a few months to fully work too and a lot of women who are Clomid resistant will ovulate once metformin starts working. I know you say she wants to get you pregnant asap, but you've got time on your side. As much as I hate hearing that, even though we could afford more invasive options, I know there's not the rush we would have if I was 10-15 years old. And you're younger than me. If Femara does the trick, it could potentially work much faster than ovarian drilling would, plus no recovery time. 

There are other blood tests they can do to check for PCOS and other reasons why you might not be ovulating on Clomid. Have you had your FSH, LH, estrogen, androgens and prolactin checked? My prolactin was high and my fertility specialist said this alone can cause anovulation and Clomid won't fix that. 

I'm sorry you're having a rough time with the Metformin. It didn't take long for my body to get use to it. I hope it doesn't for you too. People seem to say reducing carbs helps to minimise the side effects.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, I don't mean to sound rude or anything but if I was in your position I would be asking for a second opinion. I wouldn't be going under a general for ovarian drilling unless I'd tried all other ovulation induction options, especially Femara. Metformin takes a few months to fully work too and a lot of women who are Clomid resistant will ovulate once metformin starts working. I know you say she wants to get you pregnant asap, but you've got time on your side. As much as I hate hearing that, even though we could afford more invasive options, I know there's not the rush we would have if I was 10-15 years old. And you're younger than me. If Femara does the trick, it could potentially work much faster than ovarian drilling would, plus no recovery time.
> 
> There are other blood tests they can do to check for PCOS and other reasons why you might not be ovulating on Clomid. Have you had your FSH, LH, estrogen, androgens and prolactin checked? My prolactin was high and my fertility specialist said this alone can cause anovulation and Clomid won't fix that.
> 
> I'm sorry you're having a rough time with the Metformin. It didn't take long for my body to get use to it. I hope it doesn't for you too. People seem to say reducing carbs helps to minimise the side effects.

I had none of those blood tests done :nope: :o I think I should look at a second opinion, just for peace of mind. :(

I will try and reduce carbs for a few days. Hope it helps. On what dosage of Metformin are you?


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I think it would be a great idea to do basic blood work before going for ovarian drilling!! I think you're wise to get a second opinion on this one. There are many women who are clomid resistant who respond well to femara!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Morning rant: I am still waiting for my doc to tell me what's next. My temp has been slightly elevated the last several days, but I haven't been sleeping that well so that could be why. I also have not experienced some of the other symptoms I normally have around ovulation.

And I just want to second what another user said about finding BD'ing so mechanical after a while. After a week or so it is just so frustrating when I still haven't O'ed. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Lucy it must be so frustrating to not know when you're going to O. That would make it so much worse when it comes to BDing for days on end. 

When we first started trying DH and I would go for BD marathons, we'd do it 6 days in a row or more if we could. But that never amounted to anything. Now we just try to do it a couple times before I O, but I'm lucky in the sense that I have a very regular cycle. Still its been over a year and I've lost just about all interest in BDing at all. I think in the past year we have done it once or twice where the purpose wasn't TTC related. So sad :(


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy - how frustrating :( on what CD are you? I hope you reach O soon. 

DH and I also strugle to BD on schedule, and then getting tge blood result to say I didnt O feels like such a waste, DH also strugles to go when we do it on schedule. When its just spontanious its so much 'better' if I can put it that way. :blush:

So it seems like a second opinion in the next few months wont be possible as most specialists arent taking in new patients for the next couple of months :( google will be my new best friend. DH supports the lapa though, he feels that we are strugling for how long now but i think he just getting tired of my pms whenever i am on provera hee hee. I have a friend whos mom used to be a nurse and my mom in law used to be a nurse, i think ill be chatting to them about it as well. Today has been one of those days where baby making is the only thing on my mind, some days I wish I could forget about it, but taking all these drugs on time is a constant reminder.:shrug:


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am now on CD 26. Normally it would not be unusual for me to O late, but with the clomid I am pretty sure it should have happened already. And if I do O at this point I will be mad because we have been slacking in terms of BD'ing the last couple days because it has been so frustrating!! :(


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> I am now on CD 26. Normally it would not be unusual for me to O late, but with the clomid I am pretty sure it should have happened already. And if I do O at this point I will be mad because we have been slacking in terms of BD'ing the last couple days because it has been so frustrating!! :(

Why dont you get the 21 day blood test done? Ovulation should occur 5 to 10 days after clomid, if it doesnt it usually means that clomid didnt work. I am sorry its such a frustration for you :hugs: perhaps you should rung your doctor and ask them what to do. FX you find out soon


----------



## rickyandlucy

Yup, I've been talking to my doc's nurse, waiting for her to call me back with what's next. She asked what day in my cycle I was on so maybe they will have me come in for the blood test.

I don't know why but I just have this feeling that something is wrong, and if it is I just want to know what! It's weird but I have always suspected that I would have trouble getting pregnant when the time came. I have no idea why, there is no real reason for it. Just a weird feeling.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Update. They want me to wait until CD 35. If still no period, take a PG test, and if it's negative they want to put me on Provera to bring on AF. Then they want to up the dosage to 100 mg Clomid. If AF comes on her own, then we just skip the Provera and go straight to upped Clomid dose.

Glad to know what's next, but still super frustrated. :(


----------



## Norelisa

rickyandlucy said:


> Yup, I've been talking to my doc's nurse, waiting for her to call me back with what's next. She asked what day in my cycle I was on so maybe they will have me come in for the blood test.
> 
> I don't know why but I just have this feeling that something is wrong, and if it is I just want to know what! It's weird but I have always suspected that I would have trouble getting pregnant when the time came. I have no idea why, there is no real reason for it. Just a weird feeling.

I have the same feeling, it won't ever happen :/ but then again, that's how I felt about getting married, never thought it would happen, but got married 2 years ago.. 


I don't really know what to do next. Hubby was upset yesterday but I hope tomorrow he'll be able to talk about baby making again. It's frustrating as now there is not much I can do, and even though he really wants a baby he doesn't realise that it probably will take more from him than the bd on schedule (seems like the only times we do it, it's for baby making. I guess 12.5 years kinda took some of the initial lust away...)..


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am so sorry. I feel your pain. It is so frustrating. And it def takes some (ok, a lot) of the magic out of it.

Here I am trying to be eternally optimistic. I use Natural Cycles to track my temps. If I include the last 3 days temps that are slightly elevated (but perhaps questionable due to weird sleep), it thinks I O'ed on CD 22. Still a little late for clomid, first round of clomid I O'ed on CD 18. But the slightly elevated temps do seem to be in line with past cycles, and today's temp is not as questionable as the others. If I indeed O'ed on CD 22, we BD'ed that same day (but didn't for several days prior). So maybe there's a shot? Guess I am in limbo for now. :/


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy - I really hope AF shows on her own before CD35, to wait till then and then having to take provera is going to be really frustrating. I am on CD27 and also had the choice to wait for AF to show or start provera now and i just chose provera as i have no idea when af will show. Atleast on provera you have an idea when to expect af.

Norelisa, i am so sorry to hear about DH being upset. Hope it get better soon. You know there are ways to get that initial lust back and have some sexy time:winkwink: hee hee, i totally get what you mean but we are lucky enough to when its not schedule time have those spontanious moments.:blush:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Am I completely naive in hoping for a BFP instead of AF? LOL. Here's my chart, what do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-1.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoveCousar

What is Ovarian Drilling if you don't mind me asking? I feel like I'm so amateur to this whole process & at times feel selfish because I know some of you ladies have been trying for months to get pregnant & here I am CD 13 with no type of ovulation detected on my Clearblue digital ovulation test & I'm discouraged already. Everyone make it seems we are supposed to ovulate CD 14 but I know I won't :dohh:


----------



## Nita2806

LoveCousar said:


> What is Ovarian Drilling if you don't mind me asking? I feel like I'm so amateur to this whole process & at times feel selfish because I know some of you ladies have been trying for months to get pregnant & here I am CD 13 with no type of ovulation detected on my Clearblue digital ovulation test & I'm discouraged already. Everyone make it seems we are supposed to ovulate CD 14 but I know I won't :dohh:

Hello Love. I had to get this from google because my english is not good enough to explain it right, but this is what ovarian drilling is: Ovarian drilling, done during laparoscopy, is a procedure in which a laser fibre or electrosurgical needle punctures the ovary 4 to 10 times. This treatment results in a dramatic lowering of male hormones within days and is often performed in women who have polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS).

Dont be discouraged, some ladies O a bit later on Clomid like aroung CD16 - CD18, FX your O is almost there.


----------



## Dazed125

Hi Ladies, I haven't been on these forums for a long time but having read this thread I just wanted to jump on and say good luck. We finally conceived our first son after 3 rounds of clomid 3 years ago, I am now pregnant with baby #3. I hope it is as sucessful for you too. X


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg Nita if that's the purpose of Ovarian drilling you definitely need to have blood work done beforehand to confirm that you even have elevated testosterone levels!


----------



## Babydust28

Dazed125 said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't been on these forums for a long time but having read this thread I just wanted to jump on and say good luck. We finally conceived our first son after 3 rounds of clomid 3 years ago, I am now pregnant with baby #3. I hope it is as sucessful for you too. X

Aww how sweet of you.
What mg of clomid were you taking and on what days?
Here's to a h&h 9months ahead for you. X


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, definitely get those blood tests done. And get a second opinion before jumping straight into ovarian drilling. I have confirmed PCOS and this has never been mentioned as a treatment option. It's usually saved for those who aren't responding to anything as far as I know. 

Rickyandlucy, I've been where you are and it sucks. I started provera on CD 36 of my first cycle. It just sucks that it takes so long and so uncertain. 

Anyway, I'm feeling pretty down today. Not only have I not had any signs I'm going to O in the next few days (I'm CD 14 and O'd last cycle on CD 16), it's likely my husband will be off to help out with this big earthquake that happened this morning. I'm frantically trying to get his sperm freezing sorted and nothing is happening fast. Blah. I'm just so over it.


----------



## sarah2211

Oh and nita, I'm on 1000mg of metformin. But I very rarely remember to take both 500mg pills. It is actually kind of worrying that your doctor prescribed you metformin without checking if you have PCOS, let alone whether you have insulin resistance. It can be quite dangerous to take it otherwise.


----------



## MsAC

Wow that was a lot to read. Sorry I've been gone for another few days.

I'm stuck in limbo, 5dpo.

Nita you need a second opinion, your doctor may be thinking you have pcos but I wouldn't pull any triggers until you're sure of what you're shooting at.


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks for the advice ladies, this thread has helped me so much in the last couple months :hugs:. decided to do some research on my doctor and her success rates, since getting a second opinion is not going to happen for at least the next 6 months, unless I get referred to a specialist which I highly doubt will happen any way. I am also reading up on Studies about Ovarian drilling and success rates. Last night dearest Mom in law asked if we should not invest in a family car now.. (have not told them about our ttc journey yet) - I actually just want to get my head around everything and figure for myself out what to do.

Sarah - I don't understand temps and how it works but yours dropping so low seems really weird. I hope its your body gearing up for O :hugs:

MsaC - FX for you. :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah with your temps dropping like that I'd say that your gearing up to O! You even have fertile cm which is a great sign!!

I hope you can sort out DHs sperm freezing. That would be so stressful!!

Well my OPK was negative yesterday at CD 11, the last time it was negative on CD 11 was in the summer when I O'd 2 days later than normal. Might go positive today. Either way looking at a CD 13 or 14 O would be my guess!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Temp still elevated this morning. 5th morning in a row. Yesterday and today's temps should be accurate too. I never got a positive LH test, but according to my temps it looks like I may have O'ed after all. They aren't particularly high, but above cover line and in line with temps in previous cycles. Haven't seen a spike within it yet though. Experiencing some runny CM last night and this morning that I don't recall ever having before. Pinkish like it is tinged with blood just a little bit. I wouldn't call it implantation bleeding, because it's not like bleeding, but apparently implantation discharge can also be a thing. When I did a search to check out the CM I noticed another possible pregnancy symptom at 5 DPO (which I may or may not be) is increased (TMI alert) flatulence, which I have also been having last night and this morning, lol.

I am so confused. I don't know if it's all in my head, wishful thinking, or what. This 2WW is going to suck even more than usual. I literally have no what I am waiting for, AF or BFP, lol.


----------



## LoveCousar

Well CD 14 & still no signs of Ovulation detected. My cycles are all screwed I don't know when or if I'm even going to ovulate #bummer


----------



## LoveCousar

Ricky&Lucy - Fx that that's a baby implanting &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-I understand how frustrating it is when your partner is not there and you get positive OPK...happened to me many times due to my dh work schedule...I felt frustrated and helpless...hopefully you can get your bfp soon before freezing any sperm!

Belle-good luck this cycle!

Nita-good luck this cycle!

This cycle we bd once 3 days before I ovulated..not feeling too hopeful...last cycle we bd many times during my fertile window and still bfn...I am thinking that if by the end of this year still nothing...maybe I will really consider IVF next year...was just talking to a friend and she mentioned she gets pregnant very easily...I just want one healthy baby...
Still feeling stressed and frustrated...


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, I would definitely do some more research and try and make some sense on your head. Could you ask your fertility doctor to run those blood tests? And maybe you could say you aren't feeling very comfortable with the idea of ovarian drilling just yet, could she try Femara first and maybe a monitored cycle. You can stall the lap until you're ready. 

Belle, yes my temps have dropped but my 50mg/no O cycle did the same. I also had fertile CM then too. I'm feeling a little more positive because BDing was quite sore last night, so hopefully that means there's a few eggs on my ovaries. Last cycle I had heaps of fertile CM and this time not so much though (took mucinex both times). Who knows? Weird about the OPK, maybe it's a slightly later O? 

Rawan, it's happened before for us too. He goes away a lot for 3-7 days at a time (and often for weeks and months on end too) and I'm scared he's going to miss my O. Luckily he hasn't missed too many. 

So we have an appointment for DH to give his sample on the 19th December. They said they can get between 1-3 IUIs per sample but it depends on how much he produces. Unfortunately they won't until they have the sample and even more unfortunately, he won't have time to anymore samples. I guess a few goes (I'm expect 1-2) is better than nothing. Part of me thinks 'let's just go for IVF' because of the odds of that working.


----------



## Ask4joy

Love - on my first round of clomid I didn't O until CD19. Round 2 CD15 and this month CD14 after trigger on CD12. Don't give up hope!

MsAC - I'm also 5dpo! 

Sarah - good luck with the sample freezing! 

Nita - I agree with the others about getting blood work done before moving forward with surgery.


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Joy. 

Any of you ladies had creamy CM just before O? I'm 15 DPO and ovulated last cycle at 16 DPO. I've had a few ovary pains and a little bit of watery CM up until today. Last cycle I had heaps of CM and this cycle I've got hardly any. I took Mucinex both cycles.


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies. Phew working all weekend. Since I am not pregnant and only on day 4 of provera i decided to get myself a few drinks to enjoy myself tonight. :happydance: been so depressed about not Oing so need to let go a little. 

Sarah, oh no, creamy CM doesnt sound too positive :cry: mine were like that most of the days last cycle. Will you be doing the cd21 blood test again? Are you using opks or just temping?


----------



## Ask4joy

Nita - good for you for letting yourself relax and have some fun. Have one for me too, please! Since giving up gluten, dairy and caffeine, (and alcohol aside from the first few days of my cycle) my only vice left is dark chocolate! 

Sarah - I usually have creamy CM up until a few days-week before O and then immediately following O.

So far no symptoms really for me...sore nipples which I didn't get the last 2 cycles on clomid but usually get after O. Lots of creamy CM. After 9 months of ttc most symptoms seem useless to me!


----------



## MsAC

Ask4joy said:


> Love - on my first round of clomid I didn't O until CD19. Round 2 CD15 and this month CD14 after trigger on CD12. Don't give up hope!
> 
> MsAC - I'm also 5dpo!
> 
> Sarah - good luck with the sample freezing!
> 
> Nita - I agree with the others about getting blood work done before moving forward with surgery.

Looks like we're testing buddies.

Today at 6dpo I had two very vivid and weird dreams. The first part of the dream was a factory that made fresh hot donuts, we all sat in hot pools as they fell into a hotter pool that ran between us. For some odd reason I was nude.

The second half was me telling my DH about all the donuts I ate and telling him to toss out all my old opks, just to realize the last three I took were actually positive pregnancy tests. Then we were picking out the best one for a pregnancy announcement photo.

Then my DH alarm woke me up, and it took a hot minute to realize I didn't have any positive pregnancy tests :/

So vivid and strange. Now I want a fresh hot donut XD


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - i have given up a lot since we started ttc, and honestly it got me no where. Although i am still cautious at what i eat and drink on times in my cycle, i am letting go a bit more. DH got me lime strawberry swedish beer and chocolates, very unhealthy but we are enjoying it.

I also decided to buy the VIP membership of FF today since my ttc journey is still going to be a while I think it might be worth it...hopefully :hugs: anyone else bought the VIP membership?


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, yeah I'm not feeling that positive about things. It definitely feels different to last cycle :(. I am doing the CD 21 blood test next Friday. I did an OPK yesterday which was negative but I'm not really worried about them. I'll just temp and BD each day. I bought VIP membership when it was on sale. You definitely want to be taking your temps to be making the most of it. 

Ask, thanks. My CM was looking watery but then yesterday it was creamy. Last cycle I had heaps of CM and this time I've got hardly any, even though I'm drinking heaps of water and taking mucinex. It's actually probably more 'dry' than creamy'. I agree about the symptoms. You can talk yourself into them being BFP and BFN symptoms. Your chart is looking good though.


----------



## BelleNuit

How frustrating Sarah! I hope your O will sneak up and surprise you soon! It's so frustrating when our bodies don't cooperate with us.

I think today is O day for me, but it might be tomorrow. We'll BD again today just in case. Regardless I'm not feeling confident at all this cycle. AF is due Christmas Eve


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Belle. It's super frustrating. I did an OPK before (midday here) and it's not far from being positive. And I never get positive OPKs (except last cycle). Maybe I'll up the mucinex dose and try and drink even more water. It's weird how it can change so much from one cycle to the next. 

I see you're temping again Belle. Is that to confirm O? It looks like you're getting plenty of BDing in. If my cycle is the same as last cycle, AF is due on Christmas Day. Maybe we will both get our BFP on the same cycle... how many times have we said that haha.


----------



## LoveCousar

Hey, Belle, my AF is due Christmas Day. Oh, how wonderful would that be to be surprised with a BFP for the holiday! I haven't checked today yet if I'm gearing up for ovulation, but yesterday there was still none detected. I am definitely trying to remain positive about everything with it being the holidays & stuff. I don't want to be the grinch because of my own personal reasons :-/


----------



## LoveCousar

Sarah - what CD are you on?


----------



## sarah2211

Love, I get you. I'm just feeling so grumpy and grouchy about it all. I don't want to ruin other people's Christmas because of it. I'm CD 16 today and I ovulated on CD 16 last cycle.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Ask - i have given up a lot since we started ttc, and honestly it got me no where. Although i am still cautious at what i eat and drink on times in my cycle, i am letting go a bit more. DH got me lime strawberry swedish beer and chocolates, very unhealthy but we are enjoying it.
> 
> I also decided to buy the VIP membership of FF today since my ttc journey is still going to be a while I think it might be worth it...hopefully :hugs: anyone else bought the VIP membership?

I think I know that lime strawberry -kopparberg? Like a cider? :)

I have the ff vip, happy with th, have managed to "forget" I pay for it :haha:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, thats exactly the one he got me :happydance: its almost like coldrink, luckily its very expensive so we could only afford to buy 1 :haha:

Sarah - i know exactly what you are going through :( its horrible when our bodies dont want to work like we want it to. :cry: i hope O will be sneaking up on you and happen soon. The worst thing for me to think about when i think i dont O is thd long cycles and provera, really hope its not the case for you this cycle.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, I've forgotten too haha. If you ladies can, try and wait until they have a sale. I think I got 12 months for $30ish.

Nita, Thanks. I agree it sucks not know what your body is going to do. CD 17 (tomorrow) is 10 days since my last Clomid and from what I've read, if you don't ovulate in the 5-10 days following your last pill, it's not working. I hate the long cycles too, plus stupid Provera. 

DH is feeling sad. We've got new neighbours and all the houses in our street are full (we are on an army base) and everyone in our street has a family except us.


----------



## sarah2211

So CM this morning was creamy and tonight EWCM. Starting to feel a little more positive!


----------



## Aphy

Sarah,Clomid really plays with a persons cm. One cycle I had great ewcm,the next I barely had any. Clomid is known to dry it out. I'm glad yours is starting to change! Fx!


----------



## sarah2211

Aphy, that makes me feel lots better. I was expecting heaps like last cycle but just relieved to see some EWCM! I hope I O tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Norelisa

Oh and for fertility friend,you can check out their twitter - seems like they sometimes does promo codes! (I'm not on Twitter myself)


Afm, I have a friend from uni visiting so we went down south for today and going back to Bangkok tomorrow. Beautiful sunset at kho larn outside of infamous pattaya ;)

We have more or less decided on no opk this time, but trying to bd every other day, so yesterday and tomorrow. Tonight is girls night, whoop!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20161211-175438.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 1









_20161211_175729.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya Sarah, I decided to temp just the few days before and after O. I won't bother the rest of the time.

Temp dropped again this morning so I'm guessing today is O day. Last couple cycles my O has come 2 days after the positive OPK. 

I don't have high hopes at all this cycle. DH smoked weed all through my fertile week. All the while telling me not to drink because I might "ruin his chances at getting pregnant this cycle". Hypocrite.

So AF due Christmas day. I expect it'll come


----------



## MsAC

So no one else has experienced weird dreams? Just me? Okay then.

I test in 7 days.


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-hope you ovulate soon!

Belle-I guess you could talk with your dh about weeds? 

Nita-the drink sounds delicious! I agree that we still need to relax and enjoy our lives while ttc....I was told that first 10 days after conception, drinking shouldn't be an issue.

Norelisa-the sunset looks beautiful!

I was talking to a friend the other day regarding my ttc issues. My friend said imagine a woman who had accident and lost her uterus and can't have baby, is she going to feel it's the end of world?...I know my friends is trying to encourage me to remain positive, but I think it made me feel even worse. I really feel that unless you are going through the same issue, you won't really understand how it feels like to really want a biological kid, but don't have one yet. I am thinking to go to another fertility clinic because I feel the current doctor doesn't really care about me as a patient, she even said she thinks my first ivf cycle will fail, based on my labs(even though that might be a possibility, I feel they should encourage the patients). And I think if a 2nd doctor give me the same diagnosis, then it's more likely that it's true. Because the first clinic didn't even do my antral follicle count. The doctor diagnosed me based on my amh, fsh, and estrogen level. Sorry for the vent, and thank you for the support! Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## sarah2211

MsAC, I never remember my dreams. Sorry I can't help

Belle, that's good. I didn't think you'd be back to full time temping. I'm sorry about DH and the weed. It's so frustrating for you. And he doesn't have any incentive to quit with his SA. 

Thanks Rawan. I've given up any hope of other people getting it. Most of the time people don't mean to hurt our feelings but it doesn't make it any easier. Definitely get a second opinion. Even if they agree, at least you can start to believe and plan for it. 

AFM, the fertility nurse has been emailing back. The first thing she said was let's hope we get a BFP this cycle so we don't have to go down the this path. Of course so do I! But I need to be prepared just in case. We have to fill out lots of paperwork and consent forms. It sounds like the monitoring involved for IUI is pretty intense, blood tests every day and scans every other day. Hopefully I can do most of it in my home town and take a trigger so I can at least plan when I'll need to go for the IUI. I think I'm going to have to tell work...


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan said:


> Belle-I guess you could talk with your dh about weeds?

LOL I Could talk to DH about this until I'm blue in the face

In fact I have... talked... screamed... written out my thoughts for him. I've shown him research and articles. I've tried tangible rewards for quitting (letting him get a VERY expensive tattoo, getting a dog, moving to a bigger house, etc.) only to find that he has been lying to me about quitting since JUNE. Friday he promised he wouldn't smoke anymore, gave me the rest of his weed to get rid of. Saturday at a party he went and smoked up while I was in the friggen bathroom!!!!

I have had it with this man. There is no fricken excuse. We have unexplained effing infertility. It astounds me that he doesn't believe his addiction could be part of the problem. UGH I could just string a whole list of profanities about him right now ARGHGHGH


----------



## Rawan

Sarah-Thanks! I think I won't talk to my friends again regarding my ttc issues, I know they have good intentions, but it doesn't help me. It seems that you have a lot of paperwork and things to do for the coming cycles, but hope you won't need it! Hope you can get your bfp before the iui! 

Belle-I was going to say to show your dh regarding research studies...but you already tried. I know it's frustrating that when there's unexplained infertility, so you want to maximize the chance and avoid anything that might harm it. I hope that eventually your dh will understand and stop the weeds, at least during your fertile window.


----------



## LoveCousar

CD16 & still no signs of Ovulation Detected. DH gave me $200 to go to Walmart to Christmas shop for decorations since I love decorating for the holidays. He's trying to help me keep my mind off of it but every other second, it's a bunch of "what ifs" floating in my head &#128542;


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, I'm feeling so frustrated for you. You've done all you can to show him, persuade him and convince him that he's ruining your chances and I think like you say, he is addicted. I'm sure he uses it as his 'escape' from infertility but really he's hurting your chances by doing that. Ugh, maybe your doctor can knock some sense into him?

Rawan, yes I think that might be wise. It's hard to know what people's reactions are going to be. I'm at the stage where we can't keep it a secret much longer. People are asking questions and want to know we haven't had a baby yet. They are obviously going to know if I do end up pregnant and my DH is out of the country! I'm just sick of keeping it all inside. 

Love, I'm the same. CD 17 and no sign of ovulation. I had an almost positive OPK on Saturday and a little bit of EWCM but I'm not confident I'm going to ovulate. My body has tricked me like this many times before. Also my chart is looking pretty similar to my 50mg/non ovulation cycle. 


So I've been reading up about IUI and a lot of women have said that their doctor's have told them not to bother with it and go straight to IVF. Basically that it's not worth the time and money and is often more demanding on the women than IUI because of the number of blood tests and scans. So I'm not sure what to think. Realistically my DH will freeze some sperm on the 19th and we won't be able to do IUI on my next cycle because we will be away. Our appointment is early February so I'll be half way through the next cycle then too. I also really need to stay in my job until at least the end of May. So I'm thinking of saying IVF in June and if DH goes away between now and then I'll try with IUI if it works out with being home for all the monitoring etc or just timed BDing if he's home. This is just so dumb. Why can't I be pregnant already.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle - how frustrating that DH won't listen. :nope:

Rawan - that's exactly why I don't want to tell my family that we are ttc, I know they won't do it on purpose and they will just try and help but they just wont understand.

Sarah & Love - Sorry neither of you are having O signs :cry: 

AFM - day 6 of Provera already, picking up on weight on Provera again (like both previous times) Also had some spotting last night, which I suppose is good, don't want to wait 8 days again after provera for AF. And I know AF will be heavy again due to my thick lining.

We also had intruders at our new house (perks of living in South Africa) So we had to spend a lot of time yesterday getting electric fencing and lights installed. Seems as though they were interested in the solar panels :dohh: so I am really exhausted today. Atleast I had a good amount of exercise


----------



## LoveCousar

.


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, thank you. Sorry about the crap time you're having on Provera. It's not fun :(. That's really scary about the intruder. South Africa sounds really dangerous! 

I'm really feeling like I won't ovulate. Which is just making me feel really bummed. We obviously can't do IUI if I don't ovulate. I'm just feeling ready to give up.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Nita, thank you. Sorry about the crap time you're having on Provera. It's not fun :(. That's really scary about the intruder. South Africa sounds really dangerous!
> 
> I'm really feeling like I won't ovulate. Which is just making me feel really bummed. We obviously can't do IUI if I don't ovulate. I'm just feeling ready to give up.

South Africa turns into a major danger zone over the festive season. I dont even carry my purse with me anymore, just my credit card in my jean's pocket. We have armed robberies everyday in my area, mostly at the malls and some at private residencies. :nope:

I know what you are going through :hugs: I don't even have hope for my next cycle of Clomid (even my doctor said she is sure I won't O - if 100mg doesnt work its highly unlikely 150mg will) Thinking of you..and you aren't going through it alone :shrug: it just sucks that your DH won't be home as much as you need him too.


----------



## sarah2211

Wow, how do you even live like that? We can go out with windows open and doors unlocked here. We do live in a safe part of the country and there are the odd break ins but they target closed up houses just as much. Will you think about moving? I guess not with your new house. 

I definitely understand what you're going through. Except I can hold out a tiny bit of hope after last cycle. What do you think you'll do next (aside from the drilling). My husband's here at the moment thankfully, but who knows how long for... them


----------



## Nita2806

It's a lifestyle to adapt to I guess. We have bugler bars on all our windows (windows are always closed at night so you can hear when the window breaks if someone tries to break in) Safety doors, cars everything always stay locked. Our gates have 2 sets of pins on the bottom so it cant be lifted from the rail as well as heavy duty locks. We also have an alarm and electric fencing. Yet they still manage to get in. :shrug: We bought the new house at a huge bargain, so we will stay there until we have kids. I want to immigrate as soon as we have kids. DH have his EU passport so it will be easy for him as well as for the kids. IF we can get DH to successfully immigrate it should be easier for me.

Well I suppose I will go see my doctor in January again, I will be requesting some blood tests and if it shows that I do have PCOS I have decided to go ahead with the Ovarian drilling for 2 simple reasons: 1. My medical aid covers most of it (where as if I do trigger shot, IUI or IVF it will be my own cost) and 2. I will have a chance to conceive naturally after the operation.


----------



## Ask4joy

I couldn't help myself and took an FRER this morning (didn't have any cheapies). It's 10 days past my trigger shot and I'm 8dpo. Vf bfp on FRER. Easier to see in person. Hoping it stays positive and it's not leftover hcg...time will tell!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5772.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aphy

Keeping everything crossed for you Ask4joy!


----------



## carolinalocs

Good morning!
I wanted to order some less expensive htps on amazon. Is there a brand anyone prefers?


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> I couldn't help myself and took an FRER this morning (didn't have any cheapies). It's 10 days past my trigger shot and I'm 8dpo. Vf bfp on FRER. Easier to see in person. Hoping it stays positive and it's not leftover hsg...time will tell!

I can see a very faint line if I zoom in :happydance: hope it stays positive :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Definitely see that line Ask, I hope it stays for you! I have no idea when a person would start testing after a trigger!

Sarah I am sorry that you feel like you won't O this month, that is s frustrating!!!!

You could do a test cycle at 150mg clomid to see if that helps you to O and then do the IUI cycle after?? Or you could do IUI with injectibles, they are stronger and work well for women who don't always O on clomid... and they have a higher success rate (but also a higher rate of multiples). 

I want to thank you guys for being my sounding board these last couple days. They have been tough ones!

I started temping late in my cycle just to confirm my O date (as I was tired of knowing it was somewhere within a 2 day window based on my OPKs).... except now, its 3 days past my positive OPK and I still don't have a temp shift. WTH! We'll BD again tonight just in case, but I'm wondering if maybe I didn't O because of all the stress, or maybe the chinese herbs screwed things up for me?? I definitely have signs of O including cramping, spotting and tons of ewcm.... I am STILL having ewcm, my cp still feels open. So hopefully O will happen soon. If not, I will definitely be starting femara next month

AGH for someone who has such regular cycles this is definitely frustrating! The one saving grace is that it will at least ease some of teh stress at the end of the TWW.... I won't be thinking my AF is late when actually I just O'd late (assuming I do O).


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. Doc said wait 10 days after trigger to test. Got trigger December 2nd at 4:30pm, so today is 10dpt (days past trigger). 

Belle - sometimes I don't see a clear shift for a couple days even though I know I O'd due to all other signs and symptoms. Good idea to bd again tonight!

Carolina - I use the wondfos opks and hpts.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I can see a faint line too. I've heard others being recommended to wait longer before testing if they aren't testing out their trigger. Regardless, I hope it gets darker for you. 

Caroline, I can't help sorry, I buy FRERs or cheapies from a local site (I live in New Zealand). 

Belle, I got a small rise this morning but I'm not convinced. Im not sure if the doctor would let me do 150mg unmonitored and the clinic closes over the Christmas break and we are going away. I know if they try Femara they'll start me on the lowest dose and I'll be in the same position. Injections are really expensive here and if I was to do 2 IUIs with injectactables, I might as well have done 1 round of IVF. DH thinks IVF is too extreme but I'm so sick of waiting around. Im going to ring up today to see if we can get in to see our doctor at a different clinic and just travel. I'm guessing there won't be any appointments left before we go away though. 
Oh no, I hope it wasn't the Chinese herbs. Fingers crossed your temp will still rise. I think starting Femara is a good plan.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah all you need is a rise that is higher than your previous 6 temps... Today's rise might indicate O... I'm hoping your next few temps will be higher yet. Will you be doing a CD 21 progesterone test to confirm O this cycle?


----------



## Babydust28

Ask4joy said:


> I couldn't help myself and took an FRER this morning (didn't have any cheapies). It's 10 days past my trigger shot and I'm 8dpo. Vf bfp on FRER. Easier to see in person. Hoping it stays positive and it's not leftover hcg...time will tell!

Wohoo congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

OK ladies 
So I've completed 2 cycles on 100mg Clomid. 
My periods have always been quite heavy and painful and the first cycle of taking Clomid was exactly the same, this cycle however has been so light, Infact I've not bled in between going for a wee, there is just blood when I wipe and in the toilet.
It's really confusing me. I took a test at 14dpo and it was :bfn: I don't think I'm pregnant the bleeding was too much when I wiped.
I've had no pain nothing at all its been very strange
I'm worried that I had such a thin lining my period was so little? On my first cycle of clomid I was checked over and scanned and they were happy with my lining on that cycle. 

I have had 30days exactly from day 1 of AF to the next day 1 of AF so it's definitely regulated me but something is strange.
Just took my 2nd day of Clomid now for my third cycle 

Does anyone feel they can relate to this or have any advice?


----------



## Rawan

Nita-That sounds dangerous! Stay safe during the holidays season! 

Sarah-I know it's frustrating to feel that you are not ovulating. I think it's better to be monitored if you increase the dosage of clomid. Hope you will ovulate soon!

Belle-hope you will ovulate soon! I guess femara will be a good next option. Since I already used femara, I only have Follistim injection/IVF option left. 

Ask-Fingers crossed for you! 

Babydust-I only had one cycle of clomid. After the cycle, my period was very light, and the doctor told me it was due to thin lining, but after that cycle, my period went back to normal.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, I tested out higher temps for the next few days. If I have two more higher temps then it'll say I O'd yesterday, I don't think that's right. My chart is almost identical to my 50mg cycle. I'm having the odd twinge in my left ovary still. My CM is all over the place. I really think my body is trying to ovulate but it hasn't. Yes I'll have a CD 21 blood test which I'll do on Thursday evening (which is CD 20 but I want the results before the weekend). I can't even do a monitored cycle next cycle because we will be away and not near any big cities plus everything shuts down over the Christmas break. And if DH is away, what's the point? I really feel like giving up. It's all just hopeless, a waste of time and a waste of money. We could potentially spend up to $4,500 to do injectables and IUI to have it cancelled for over or under stimulation. Plus all the time off work for monitoring.


----------



## BelleNuit

When does DH get back Sarah? It certainly is frustrating. I can understand why you are wanting to pursue IVF to just get things going.


----------



## sarah2211

He's still here Belle. But he's on 72 hour notice. So he could be gone soon. We don't know when he'll leave and we don't know when he would be back. We are thinking up to 4-5 months. Especially when IVF could be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## BelleNuit

That would be so stressful. I admire you for being able to live like that! I would need to know what to expect, I can't imagine having my life all up in the air like that! Well, I keep hoping you'll get some good luck heading your way soon!


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - this is my argument, hope it helps you. We are both still young and we do have some time to try some less expensive treatments. But every month of trying Clomid / Femara for example costs more money, going over to trigger and IUI and IVF will cost more money and take more time. And there is no gaurentee it will work, look where we are after 3 months of Clomid, neither of us are pregnant and I have spend half the money on drugs that it would have cost me to get the trigger already. My point is rather pay a bit more and go for the treatment with the best chance of working. We need to keep in mind the opportunity costs as well. :hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Belle. Sometimes I wonder how I do it too. I just try and have my own friends and own routines. I've come to expect nothing is certain and we just have to make the most of the time we have together. He has also said 5-10 more years and then that's it. So I can see the end of the tunnel, even if it's far far away. 

Nita, I agree with you. So far it hasn't cost me much, about $300-$400. But to us, time is the biggest thing. You can't borrow time or get a loan for it. Yes I am young but we want 3-4 children and with DH's career, there's potential for a whole 12 months to be gone just like that. I'm wondering if paying the money for OVF (if my doctor agrees) would be worth it. I've already said to DH if we aren't pregnant by June we will be doing IVF. I'lll quit my job (and relief teach) but I need to be trying something. I can't manage being one of those people who've been TTC for 3+ years. Nothing's a guarantee but I need to have at least tried it. 

Nita, have you felt pain/aching in your ovaries on any of your failed Clomid cycles? On 50mg I felt nothing, last cycle I felt heaps and this cycle I've had dull aching. I feel like there are follicles there but they're just not popping. I don't think I can have an ultrasound now and a trigger, my doctor wouldn't do that half way through a cycle on a gut feeling.


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Thanks Belle. Sometimes I wonder how I do it too. I just try and have my own friends and own routines. I've come to expect nothing is certain and we just have to make the most of the time we have together. He has also said 5-10 more years and then that's it. So I can see the end of the tunnel, even if it's far far away.
> 
> Nita, I agree with you. So far it hasn't cost me much, about $300-$400. But to us, time is the biggest thing. You can't borrow time or get a loan for it. Yes I am young but we want 3-4 children and with DH's career, there's potential for a whole 12 months to be gone just like that. I'm wondering if paying the money for OVF (if my doctor agrees) would be worth it. I've already said to DH if we aren't pregnant by June we will be doing IVF. I'lll quit my job (and relief teach) but I need to be trying something. I can't manage being one of those people who've been TTC for 3+ years. Nothing's a guarantee but I need to have at least tried it.
> 
> Nita, have you felt pain/aching in your ovaries on any of your failed Clomid cycles? On 50mg I felt nothing, last cycle I felt heaps and this cycle I've had dull aching. I feel like there are follicles there but they're just not popping. I don't think I can have an ultrasound now and a trigger, my doctor wouldn't do that half way through a cycle on a gut feeling.

On my failed 50mg cycle I had no pain in my ovaries and no EWCM. On my 100mg failed cycle I had ovary pains, dull pain, but there was something and I had 2 days of EWCM. It was almost like my body was gearing up to O but then ended up not Oing.


----------



## Nita2806

I found this study online.. https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1110569013000198


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, that's how I'm feeling this cycle. Although I did have a little bit of EWCM yesterday but now it's flip flopping between watery and creamy. Mostly creamy. I have a dull ache, which I didn't have my first cycle. 

That's interesting but the side effects for drilling, plus the invasiveness of it would put me off. I'd also be really worried about taking metformin and doing drilling without a firm PCOS diagnosis. I've also read that drilling can lead to injury to the ovary leading to permanent infertility and early menopause. I'd be trying IVF before doing ovarian drilling.


----------



## Nita2806

Sarah - I also had a little bit of EWCM on CD18, but after that it was mostly creamy. your cycle sounds a lot like how mine was. :cry:

Luckily I still have some time to decide whether or not im going through with the OD. I will definitely be requesting the blood tests, although I dont think my doctor would go through with it without the blood tests. But yeah she said we will talk in January about it again.


----------



## LoveCousar

I had some EWCM on CD 15 but no + opk. I'm on CD 17 & still no ovulation detected on my CB digital test. I called my DR to see if I should still come for the CD 21 blood work since I'm almost sure I failed to O this round & they think I should. This would have been a perfect Christmas surprise for DH &#128577;


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, at lunch time it was really watery. This afternoon creamy. Tonight sticky. I've given up hope of it being anything other than an anov cycle. Definitely ask for the blood tests. It would be best to know what's going on. There are other reasons for not ovulating, like prolactin issues, thyroid or other unexplained reasons. My friend doesn't have PCOS she just doesn't ovulate on her own. I'm glad you've got time to think about it. 

Love, I had an almost positive OPK on Saturday and I'm CD 18 today and I'm certain I haven't ovulated. My doctor uses the CD 21 blood test to check for ovulation and set a plan for the next cycle. Probably a good plan to do it. I'm feeling sad about that too, I was expecting AF on Christmas Day.. now I'm expecting Provera for Christmas.


----------



## Nita2806

Love - getting the CD21 blood test is definitely a good idea. You will typically get the results within the next 2 days and its the best indication to show if Clomid worked or not.

Sarah :( stupid provera.


----------



## Ask4joy

BFN on FRER this morning -11dpt and 9dpo. Guess yesterday I still had hcg from the trigger in my system. :cry: It's still early but honestly, I'm not holding out hope. Sigh.


----------



## Aphy

:hugs: Ask4joy,I hope you still get a surprise xxx


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> BFN on FRER this morning -11dpt and 9dpo. Guess yesterday I still had hcg from the trigger in my system. :cry: It's still early but honestly, I'm not holding out hope. Sigh.

On the positive side - you know the trigger has now worked out of your system, if you get a BFP in the next few days you don't need to wonder if its still the trigger it will be a certain BFP :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah so sorry about the provera :( I am still hoping you will get a surprise O!

Ask it's so hard during the TWW, hang in there! It's still way too early to consider yourself out! 9 dpo is a pretty common day for implantation to happen so the majority of people would have a negative at 9 dpo!

Well I got the clear temp rise I was looking for! So it's possible I didn't O until yesterday. We would have totally missed our most fertile days if we had relied on OPKs. I think I'm going to switch from the digital OPKs to the standard ones. I think the digitals are giving me an earlier result for the LH surge. My fertility clinic actually said that you shoukdnt use digital OPKs when doing IUIs and I think it's for this reason.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ask4joy: Good to know I am not the only one, lol, I couldn't help myself either and tested this morning, and I am also 9 dpo. I also got a BFN. I had bleeding at 5 dpo so I thought perhaps I might have implanted early, but alas. Trying to think positive, but I feel same as you, not feeling too optimistic. I only have one pregnancy test left so I am going to wait until either 13 dpo or until the day after AF is due. Haven't decided which. Might wait for AF because hubby will be out of town at 13 dpo, and if I did somehow get a BFP I would want to tell him in person but not sure I would be able to contain myself, lol.

I am trying not to symptom spot bc I know it may set me up for disappointment, but:
5 & 6 dpo: Bleeding, (tmi alert) gas
8 dpo: Dizziness
9 dpo: Vivid dreams

I am worried though that if my ovulation day is off even a little it means that our timing was off. We had been really diligent about it, but then when expected O day came and went by more than a week I got really frustrated and thought it just wasn't going to happen. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Babydust28

Rawan said:


> Nita-That sounds dangerous! Stay safe during the holidays season!
> 
> Sarah-I know it's frustrating to feel that you are not ovulating. I think it's better to be monitored if you increase the dosage of clomid. Hope you will ovulate soon!
> 
> Belle-hope you will ovulate soon! I guess femara will be a good next option. Since I already used femara, I only have Follistim injection/IVF option left.
> 
> Ask-Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babydust-I only had one cycle of clomid. After the cycle, my period was very light, and the doctor told me it was due to thin lining, but after that cycle, my period went back to normal.

Thank you for that, I'm hoping it's not thinning my lining on my next cyclentry because I've read that implantation is almost impossible when the lining is thin!! 
Trying pre seed this month too 
Fx this is my lucky cycle x


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, ladies. I've been feeling really depressed lately. With every month that ticks by and the closer I get to 35+, the more I feel like my dream of having 2-3 children is just a dream. I feel so angry and sad. I ended relationships in the past because the guys weren't sure they wanted kids, then I finally meet my dream man and we can't get pregnant. I don't understand why I'm that small percentage that doesn't conceive after 6-9 months of trying. I guess I waited too long. I was 33 when we started trying and never imagined I'd still be here 9 months later. I apologize for my pity party...but you're the only ones who seem to understand.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, my chart is saying that I did O. Although I'm not 100% sold. And if I did, it wasn't as strong as last cycle that's for sure. I'm trying not to get my hopes up or get too down about it all. Whatever happens now happens. I'm glad to see you got your rise! It looks like we will be cycle twins if mine is true. Weird you're still getting EWCM though! I think the digital OPKs must be easier to read too. I always find it tricky to work out if the second line is dark enough. 

Babydust, what cycle day are you now? Good luck. 

Joy, no need to apologise, you're allowed a pity party! I know how much it sucks and how hard it is. Belle and I have talked in the past how the 6-12 months is so hard. I think once I had a plan things got easier. Also reaching the 12 month mark you can say for sure that it's taking longer than it should and there's definitely a problem. It's still early days and based on your chart I wonder if you O'd a day or two later. I know you did the trigger but your temps are a little unusual!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I can definitely relate. I was 26 when we started trying. Never in my wildest dreams did I think I would still be trying 16 friggen cycles later. I thought I would already have a baby with me this Christmas or at the very least be pregnant, and by all rights I should be. My husband and I are young with no known problems. Its garbage. Like Sarah said her and I talked often about how hard it is particularly around the 9 month mark. You're wondering if you truly have a problem or if its just taking a little longer than expected. Its been a year for me and unfortunately we aren't any closer to finding out what the problem is or if there is one. Thats the joy of unexplained infertility. It hasn't gotten any easier for me, but mostly I think thats because I dont have any answers and my plan has been to hold off on treatment for now. 

Sarah thats a nice temp jump! Looks like we both got the rise we were looking for! I'm not 100% sure that FF has your O date right... it might move if you end up putting in a couple other high temps like the one from today. In my opinion an O is an O and it definitely means you have a shot. 

I often still get a little bit of ewcm the day after I O, its like my body has to flush it all out and then it switches to creamy. I ended up getting quite a few more days of ewcm this cycle than what I normally get. I'm thinking the chinese herbs might actually be working to give me a stronger O... I think I'll do them for one more cycle (so as to give it a solid 3 cycles to do its work) and then I'll switch to femara in January following my original plan.


----------



## Ask4joy

You're both so right - and I know I haven't been trying long enough to be given the "infertility" diagnosis but I've read statistics at naseum and know the chances don't go up significantly between 9 and 12 months and time is not on my side. DH and I talked this morning and agreed that we will see an RE ASAP if AF shows and will pursue IVF if the RE thinks that's a good next step. I know we could keep trying for another year but every year is so valuable at my age! I guess that's why women over 35 are diagnosed with infertility after only 6 months. No time to waste! I agree having a plan of action helps and I think I'll feel better after I start seeing an RE.

Sarah - I agree my temps are whacky. I felt O on the day FF set it but who knows! I know fertility drugs and trigger can mess with temps and most REs don't recommend temping while on them. I didn't temp the first half of my cycle and have been temping at somewhat erratic times but there was definitely a dip after FF put O.

It does look like you O'd. I always seem to be a slow riser myself...not sure if that means anything?


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - you don't need to be sorry. Go ahead and vent if you have to as much as you like. It's really hard reaching the 9 months mark. Still have my FX for your BFP this month.

Sarah - your temps are looking promising. Hope you did O :hugs: 

I am on day 8 of provera and had light spotting again, and yesterday I had some AF cramps, can't help to think that if I didnt take provera that my spontaneous AF would have started already... too late now I guess :haha:
Its my last day at work today for the year :happydance:


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, it was definitely hard around the 9month mark, but that's also when I had a MC so that probably added to it. I'm finding it slightly easier to deal with beyond the 12 month mark. Maybe it's because I know what's going on and can say we are definitely struggling with infertility rather than 'taking longer than most'. I completely agree with the baby by Christmas and if not I'd be pregnant. It's just really dumb. 

I'm hopeful I have O'd. I put in some low and high temps for the next few days and the cross hairs stayed the same. It'll be very exciting if we can be tested on the same day/Christmas Day. Good plan with the Chinese herbs. Do you mean you'll start Femara at the end of Jan if no luck before? 

Joy, yes the statistics aren't that great. But for both of us, we struggled to get any recognition until the 12 month mark. Even with my crazy cycles and blood tests I couldn't get any help. I wish I'd trusted my gut and paid to see someone privately sooner. Are you currently seeing a gyno or RE? Hopefully you won't have to jump to IVF! Slow rises mean nothing apparently (according to FF and TCOYF). I'll do my blood test tomorrow evening and hopefully get the results by Friday. 

Nita, thanks. We will see what my blood test says. When you get AF without Provera, is it different from when you've taken provera? When I get AF naturally, it's always light and I never get any PMS. But my AF on Clomid and Provera was heavy, I had PMS/cramps/back ache. And lucky you, my last day is Friday and I get 4 weeks off. 

Today, one of the girls at my kindergarten (who is leaving at the end of year) gave me a very beautiful necklace. Way nicer than my DH has given me haha. He's got competition with a 5 year old!


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, it was definitely hard around the 9month mark, but that's also when I had a MC so that probably added to it. I'm finding it slightly easier to deal with beyond the 12 month mark. Maybe it's because I know what's going on and can say we are definitely struggling with infertility rather than 'taking longer than most'. I completely agree with the baby by Christmas and if not I'd be pregnant. It's just really dumb.
> 
> I'm hopeful I have O'd. I put in some low and high temps for the next few days and the cross hairs stayed the same. It'll be very exciting if we can be tested on the same day/Christmas Day. Good plan with the Chinese herbs. Do you mean you'll start Femara at the end of Jan if no luck before?
> 
> Joy, yes the statistics aren't that great. But for both of us, we struggled to get any recognition until the 12 month mark. Even with my crazy cycles and blood tests I couldn't get any help. I wish I'd trusted my gut and paid to see someone privately sooner. Are you currently seeing a gyno or RE? Hopefully you won't have to jump to IVF! Slow rises mean nothing apparently (according to FF and TCOYF). I'll do my blood test tomorrow evening and hopefully get the results by Friday.
> 
> Nita, thanks. We will see what my blood test says. When you get AF without Provera, is it different from when you've taken provera? When I get AF naturally, it's always light and I never get any PMS. But my AF on Clomid and Provera was heavy, I had PMS/cramps/back ache. And lucky you, my last day is Friday and I get 4 weeks off.
> 
> Today, one of the girls at my kindergarten (who is leaving at the end of year) gave me a very beautiful necklace. Way nicer than my DH has given me haha. He's got competition with a 5 year old!

AF after Clomid and Provera is definately worse than natural AF, but I dont know if its because of the long cycles? Before provera and clomid my longest cycle was 40 days. with provera it has been way longer. Just before I stopped BC I skipped AF one month and the next AF was also very heavy and I had very bad cramps. Luckily this month I started taking provera earlier in my cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah, I think if I had a clear answer rather than this stupid "unexplained" crap I would be feeling better around the one year mark too. Its so hard with unexplained because chances are good you'll still go on to conceive naturally so you're stuck in limbo. In a sad way I wish that I had had a MC at some point this past year because at least that would mean that I could get pregnant. Its actually worse statistically that I've never been pregnant. 

I also think its likely that you have O'd! Its so funny, I O'd somewhere between CD 13 and 15.... my whole point in temping this cycle was that I wanted to further pinpoint O and I'm no further ahead! I bumped my crosshair over because I think its likely that I didn't O until CD 15. I find FF strongly favours OPK data over temperature data, it usually sets the day after pos OPK as O day which has rarely been accurate for me. I tend to O 2 days later (3 this month if my temps are accurate). SO, AF is due boxing day now, but I'll be spotting straight over xmas eve and day if AF is going to show. 

I'll start femara in my January cycle, so wouldn't be until around Jan 21. I don't want to rush into treatment. We have no $$ for it and chances are good that it'll happen naturally if we just put the time in. I think we'll still try 1-2 IUIs with femara in the spring just to say that we did it, and then plan is still for IVF Jan 2018. 

I dreamed last night we were at our REs office and our doc made a joke that we would need $800,000 for treatments, and then gave a chortle and said "I'm just pulling your leg, it'll be closer to $80,000," which would still be an insane amount for us. 

So I guess I'll wait, its a tough pill to swallow tens of thousands of dollars in treatment costs when they can't even definitively tell you if you have a problem and what that problem might be.


----------



## LoveCousar

I know what's wrong with me & I still have not EVER been pregnant. I guess it just took me awhile to accept the fact that it's not going to happen naturally for me at such a young age of 24. It is even worse when people tell me "you have time", I understand that but I'm sure the 40-year-old woman thought that as well when she was 24 & still have no children till this day. #VentOver I just hate that people think because of my age that I am not supposed to feel the way I do, empty. My family is not complete until I have one of my own. My boyfriends 2 kids are amazing, but there is nothing like your own. #Sigh


----------



## Ask4joy

Love - I think you're right, it doesn't matter if you're 24 or 34, when you are ready to start your family, you are ready NOW! I also have 2 step-children but it doesn't in any way replace wanting my own! 

Sarah - Christmas gifts from students are always so sweet! Really does make you feel appreciated! 

Belle - hoping Femara is your "magic pill" (if you aren't pregnant before then)!

Sooo...I did a wondfo after coming home from work after like a 2 hour hold. After an hour I see a vvf line! I've never had an evap on a wondfo. Also noticed the Walmart cheapie I took this morning had a strong evap when I got home tonight. Evaps drive me crazy!!!


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, I think unexplained is one of the worst infertility diagnosis. I read a post from a lady who's husband had been in Afghanistan and was in some kind of accident that meant his private parts were blown off. Since reading that I feel really lucky. Unfortunately for me, the MC just made things worse my cycles were all over the place and it's not made it any easier for me to conceive again. At least I know my tubes aren't blocked but having a MC just opens up to all sorts of other things that could be going on. Especially with Lupus and PCOS. That's a crazy dream! I really just hope it happens for you this cycle. 

Love, I think you're right. The doctors should be doing all they can to help us while we are still young. Our chances aren't going to get any better. If we were able to conceive on our own, we wouldn't be told we were too young. 

Ask, lots more presents today too. Very lucky :) good luck with the testing. 

AFM, temp was exactly the same this morning as yesterday. I'm going to do my progesterone and AMH test this afternoon. And another friend just announced her pregnancy....


----------



## Norelisa

Wee, I know it's not much, but I got a new neurologist today and she was super helpful, I will from today start trapping down my medication (lamictal for epilepsy), and she told me if I get pregnant I can stop medication and she will follow me up closely. (I know before having a seizure, only had 3 though, which is why she wants to start trapping down,last seizure was 3 years ago). 

I don't know why, but it made my day :) was a bit worried what to do with pregnancy and epilepsy medicine..


----------



## Norelisa

Haha, and now I forgot my shopping bag at the grocery store (had to leave it when entering, but the exit is elsewhere). Ah well, I'll go back for it soon.. 


I know I wasn't supposed to do opk this month, but found a box at home and got kinda curious as I'm currently on cd 16 with no temp rise yet. A little worried it was going to be September cycle again (no ovulation and no positive opk), but I think it looks kinda positive. We bd yesterday and will bd tomorrow, so I think the timing is OK. I don't think I'll tell hubby, but I'll test again tomorrow.. Sorry for the low quality..
 



Attached Files:







_20161215_124756.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - looks pretty close to positive, if not positive! Glad to hear you have a new doctor that is working with you. Happy BDIng! ;) P.S. your nails are so cute! 

Sarah - keep us updated! I'm so sick of the pregnancy announcements. There are always pregnant teachers at my school and it makes me feel like crap. Seems like I'm the only one who didn't just drink the water and fall pregnant.

Another BFN on a FRER. Seriously, evap lines on cheapies are the bane of my existence. The only positive is school is closed today due to cold and snow. Then one more day and I'm on winter break for 2 weeks. Starting to feel slight AF cramps. Seems like AF will arrive just in time for my break to start! :dohh: At least I can console myself with wine on Christmas.


----------



## Babydust28

sarah2211 said:


> Babydust, what cycle day are you now? Good luck.

Im cd6, last clomid will be taken tonight.
My preseed came today so I'm going to start using that around cd12 u til cd20 I think do you think that's a good time scale? 
My last 2 cycles ff predict I Od on cd16 and cd15


----------



## MsAC

LoveCousar said:


> I know what's wrong with me & I still have not EVER been pregnant. I guess it just took me awhile to accept the fact that it's not going to happen naturally for me at such a young age of 24. It is even worse when people tell me "you have time", I understand that but I'm sure the 40-year-old woman thought that as well when she was 24 & still have no children till this day. #VentOver I just hate that people think because of my age that I am not supposed to feel the way I do, empty. My family is not complete until I have one of my own. My boyfriends 2 kids are amazing, but there is nothing like your own. #Sigh

I'm in the exact same boat as you, it is upsetting as hell. Never pregnant, and people keep saying "it'll happen you're young."

I'm glad my doctor didn't say that to me, because there was/is something definitely off.

When are you testing or are you waiting to O?

I test dec 18th.


----------



## LoveCousar

MsAC - I am on CD 20. I thought it was CD 19 until I just recounted & no ovulation yet. I check using opks, digital & strips, 2-3 times a day, 2 different brands. For some reason, I still have hope that I may ovulate late since my cycles are long as ever & I skip months sometimes. I just cannot believe that Clomid didn't make me ovulate. I ovulate on my own sometimes, it's just not every month. & I go in for bloodwork tomorrow :-/


----------



## rickyandlucy

LoveCousar: It is still not over for you yet. The clomid may not have worked, but you may still ovulate. Same thing happened to me, the clomid didn't work, but I did still ovulate at CD22.

I o'ed so much later than I expected that I am worried we missed our chance. If I o'ed the day that I think I did, we bd'ed that day. But if I am off...we may have missed it. This 2WW is way worse than usual. :( Counting down: CD 33, 11 dpo. AF due 12/19, testing 12/20.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Ugh. I can't help myself. If we got a BFP, what a Christmas this would be! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Ask4joy

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone waiting to test! I'm 11dpo and AF is not here yet, but after my BFN this morning I made an appointment with an RE (can't get in until Jan. 24) and called my OB to request an hsg in the meantime.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am also 11 dpo. Too chicken to test though. Tested at 9 dpo and BFN. But you aren't out until AF shows! And statistically 21% of pregnant women were still getting BFN's at 11 dpo.

Hubby is going out of town tonight until Sunday. Bachelor weekend with my brother. Trying to wait to test until Tuesday. If AF shows up first I will have saved myself a test, lol.


----------



## sarah2211

Good luck to you all testing soon!

Also, for those with unexplained/no causes found yet, have you all been. Tested for Celiac Disease? I read an article about it causing infertility. It's an easy blood test (my mum has celiac disease). 

Also, my progesterone was 34 which confirms ovulation. Last cycle it was 66. I'll be probably testing Christmas Eve! Please be a Christmas BFP!


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I haven't been tested for celiac but haven't had any gluten this cycle to see if it helps. Good to know you ovulated!


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, you need to be eating gluten before the test to ensure you're producing antibodies. Yes, I'm happy but DH is a little sad. Based entirely on his years of fertility experience that at the very most I could only be pregnant with 1 baby not two because of the result... I told him even if I ovulated 2+ eggs last cycle and only 1 this cycle it's a better chance than we've had for most of the year. Plus none fertilised last cycle anyway!


----------



## Norelisa

This is why I don't like opks.. Yesterday's faded a little bit, but hard to tell still. 
Guess I'll hope for a temp rise.. Currently on cd17.. Just hope I ovulate before Monday.. We will probably bd tonight and Sunday morning (got a wedding in the evening).. My temps look like the month I didn't ovulate, but then I only got negative opks..
 



Attached Files:







_20161216_141352.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MsAC

LoveCousar said:


> MsAC - I am on CD 20. I thought it was CD 19 until I just recounted & no ovulation yet. I check using opks, digital & strips, 2-3 times a day, 2 different brands. For some reason, I still have hope that I may ovulate late since my cycles are long as ever & I skip months sometimes. I just cannot believe that Clomid didn't make me ovulate. I ovulate on my own sometimes, it's just not every month. & I go in for bloodwork tomorrow :-/

Don't give up hope yet, it's still possible that it'll just be a small time later.

Let me know what the bloodwork shows.

I'm the same way, lots of long annovulatory cycles. O is possible for me but not usual.

Here's hoping it happens very soon or you've already O'd.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa I think they say stop testing after your first positive OPK. I find them frustrating for the opposite reason. Are you checking CM? I'd keep BDing if I was you. It looks like you're close to Oing. 

It's summer here and I've had pretty bad hayfever but my doctor told me not to take antihistamines which trying and when I get pregnant. Anyone have any advice of what I'm meant to do instead...?


----------



## BelleNuit

Not sure Sarah! I don't usually get allergies! Hope you are finding time to enjoy the summer while you can! We're having a cold snap here, -25C most days, below -30 with wind chill and overnight. Been cold for past 2 weeks, but Sunday is supposed to warm up!

I've been MIA for a few days, mostly because I'm feeling so bummed out about everything, catching DH smoking weed just makes me feel like we are out already this cycle. Now it's just a matter of waiting it out. This time next week I could be just starting to spot. I'll need you guys for those last couple days!


----------



## Nita2806

Hello ladies, 

Sarah, so glad you Od, goodluck.

Belle, it sucks about DH not leaving the weed :( you knkw you can always count on us for support, no need to go through it alone.

As for everyone in the TWW goodluck with testing.

Afm, nothing new, finished provera waiting for AF. Had a few friends over the last few days, had some fun. And we are getting ready to go on holiday with my family for the next few days.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa I think they say stop testing after your first positive OPK. I find them frustrating for the opposite reason. Are you checking CM? I'd keep BDing if I was you. It looks like you're close to Oing.
> 
> It's summer here and I've had pretty bad hayfever but my doctor told me not to take antihistamines which trying and when I get pregnant. Anyone have any advice of what I'm meant to do instead...?

They do. But the first one was not super clear if it was positive.. and sometimes when I think they are positive, then I get a darker one later too.. so not too reliable, I guess.. I didn't test today, simply didn't have the time, haha:)

I'm checking CM, yes.
CD10 EWCM
CD11 EWCM
CD12 EWCM
CD13 EWCM + tiny spotting
CD14 Watery (also a bit creamy-ish that was stretchy)
CD15 EWCM
CD16 Watery (also a bit creamy-ish that was stretchy)
CD 17 Watery (also a bit creamy-ish that was stretchy)
CD 18 almost dry, a little bit of sticky..



had a bit of a temp rise this morning, but woke up three times, and two times at 36,6 and one time at 36,46.. So will check again tomorrow morning.. and maybe BD tomorrow morning if we manage, haha.. tomorrow night we have a wedding and on Monday early in the morning my hubby is flying to Vietnam, so fingers crossed I'm not ovulating after that.. Currently on CD18...


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry you are feeling bummed, Belle. I'm finding the holiday season kinda depressing but trying to drum up some positivity.

I started spotting yesterday. Just waiting for AF to show. Winter break started and I have a little over 2 weeks off so at least I can relax.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Ask, I thinks big part of it is the holidays. So sorry to hear about the spotting! I'm sure I'll be following along right behind you in a week's time


----------



## sarah2211

Wow Belle, that's so cold! It's warming up here slowly but so windy. Having hayfever and not being able to take anything for it is driving me crazy. Hope you're doing ok. Any changes with DH's attitude to smoking? I'm having a similar battle with alcohol. He thinks his SA is fine so he can drink. Ugh. 

Thanks Nita. I hope AF comes quickly. I hope 150mg isn't too sucky with the side effects. Could you ask your doctor to monitor you and do a trigger shot? I think if you felt pains in your ovaries on 100mg then there's probably some close to ripe follicles that might just need a helping hand. 

Norelisa, that's frustrating. I'm finding OPKs just a waste of time. Once I've finished this lot I won't get anymore. I think I must have a really short surge because I didn't get a positive OPK this time even though I tested twice on O day. I see you got a ride and then a little drop. It could be a fall back rise. FX you've O'd

Joy, I'm sorry you're spotting :( so dumb. I hope you enjoy your break. It's our summer holidays here so I get about 5 weeks. I finished work on Friday. It'll be perfect timing to get a BFP now and won't have to work when I'm suffering morning sickness... 

AFM, we are going down to the clinic tomorrow for my DH is give his sample. I'm just so relieved that he wasn't sent away before it. I'll probably end up testing on Christmas Eve. Maybe before hand. I've had a bit of a sore back and my nipples have been slightly sensitive. I'm not sure what's up with my temps the past 2 days.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah, DHs are so dumb sometimes lol. Thankfully as far as I know DH has continued to not smoke weed. I haven't smelled any since, and he's been grouchy enough to confirm he's quit. But you just never know. Thankfully he's not replacing it with alcohol this go around (like he did last time). The dog has something to do with that I think.

Ya it's cold, but today we'll finally get a reprieve, only -4!!!!

I'm so glad you'll be able to get DH to the clinic and that he hasn't left yet! AF is due (at the earliest the 24 and at the latest the 26th). I'm sure I'll get spotting to warn me beforehand. Don't think I'm going to test this cycle. It's so disappointing. I would like for the next time that I test that my AF is late and that I actually get a positive. Who knows if I'll ever get so lucky.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm tired of testing early too, Belle. I don't know why I do it to myself. AF arrived today. DH and I are starting to house hunt which is distracting me a bit but is also stressful in and of itself. I need something to focus on that's not about getting pregnant!


----------



## sarah2211

DH did his sample today and they rung back to say the motility was a bit low so it'll only be good for one IUI round. I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## BelleNuit

Joy I'm sorry about AF, its always pretty depressing when it arrives. House hunting can be fun but it is also incredibly stressful. We just moved recently and it was a lot of work, I ended up getting an awful cold/laryngitis afterwards because I was feeling so run down. I hope you can find the fun in house hunting and that it won't be too stressful. If anything the distraction would be nice. 

Sarah, thats great that you'll at least get one IUI in. If you don't get you're BFP this cycle then I hope DH will be around long enough into your next cycle that you can try again with clomid and save the IUI for when you'll need it!

Afm, I'm definitely in the TWW, but I'm not tracking. AF due next weekend, so no point in counting down days. I am just SO DONE with all of this


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, it is good we will get 1 cycle but you can usually get between 1-3 from 1 sample so I was hopeful we'd get 2. I'm now a little worried about the motility and wondering if we are best to just jump to IUI even if doesn't go away. I'm so over it too.


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Belle, it is good we will get 1 cycle but you can usually get between 1-3 from 1 sample so I was hopeful we'd get 2. I'm now a little worried about the motility and wondering if we are best to just jump to IUI even if doesn't go away. I'm so over it too.

That's why I think we will have to do IUI - at least they can "wash" the swimmers, so only the "good swimmers" will be left.. 

Seems like I ovulated a few days ago, got myself some pineapple today, and was looking for natural progesterone cream, but turns out that is something else that doesn't exist here.. only if going to the hospital.. so I think I'll do without.. Seems like if your temps are not "staying high" in the 2 week wait, it might be useful with progesterone supplement.. I'll read up on it, and might order online for next cycle.. 

Atm stressing over xmas who is coming soo fast this year... and going to my cat shelter every other day until Saturday.. love those cats..! They keep me calm after all :)


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, that's how I'm feeling too. Are we wasting our time at home if his swimmers aren't that fantastic after all? I guess we will get the results and get in touch with the nurse. I'm glad you've O'd FX for you now! My temps have been pretty low this TWW. Who knows what that's about. If I hadn't been feeling nauseous the past day, I would have completely given up on this cycle.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, sorry about af :(

Sarah, sorry you wont be able to do more than 1 IUI, lets hope you get the bfp before though

I wont be able to do the monitored and trigger cycle :( i am out of town for a few days and my doctor wont do the trigger before checking my tubes, which she will do early next year. Still waiting for AF to show. Hopefully its not 8 days again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita, it sucks, but I think it makes total sense to check your tubes first. I'm sure it'll be here before you know it! Hoping that AF won't show for you!


----------



## LoveCousar

Hey ladies I been MIA for a few days. Trying to keep my emotions together. Friday I went for blood work, today I got my results & 1st round 50 mg didn't work for me so no Christmas BFP for me &#128546;. DR is starting my on Provera today & upping the next round to 100 mg


----------



## rickyandlucy

I hear ya girl. All last week I thought I might have been having symptoms. I tested at 9 dpo and 13 dpo. BFN's. Later in the day on 13 dpo, AF made an early appearance. She was 2 days early, which means my O day may have been off too. Trying not to be too sad. I am honestly not surprised, but still very sad. I had also hoped for a BFP for Christmas. Not going to happen for me unfortunately.

On to a 3rd round of clomid. Doc is going to up it from 50 to 100 mg this time. Fx!!!!!


----------



## sarah2211

Nita, that does make sense. I haven't had my tubes checked but I think that'll be the plan in February when we go back if no BFP before that. If DH is still here on the 11th Jan we will be able to freeze another sample. 

Love, I'm sorry. The same thing happened to me on my first cycle. It sucked :(. I have my fingers crossed that you'll ovulate next cycle. 

Rickyandlucy, I'm sorry about AF arriving. It does suck because this is our last shot for a 2016 BFP. Good luck with 100mg. 

AFM, DH wants me to test in the morning. We are heading away for summer tomorrow afternoon and staying with family etc. it's going to be quite tricky to temp and test. Yesterday I felt dizzy and nauseous but today I feel fine. I have no hope for a BFP at 10 DPO or at all this cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah, doesn't do any harm to not temp at the beginning or end of a cycle if it's going to be too much of a pain! I'd say test if you want to, hopefully you'll get that BFP! If not, forget about it (if you can) and enjoy your vacation!

AFM nothing new to report as I am solidly NOT symptom spotting this cycle. I don't even know what cycle day I am. Woo hoo. I have no hope this cycle anyway, so why bother getting all worked up over nothing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear about AF showing Lucy - such a bummer. And sorry about no O, Love. Hopefully upping your dose will do the trick! 

I'm doing my HSG a week from tomorrow. A little nervous but I know I can handle it. I see an RE at the end of January. Trying to focus on other things in the meantime, though I did order maca and vitex. No clomid this cycle which I'm relieved about since I already O on my own and it was making me really moody and depressed. I already feel better.

FX for you Sarah and Belle! Ya never know what might happen!


----------



## Ask4joy

Oh crap...just noticed vitex can worsen depression symptoms too. Guess I won't be taking it ...I can't go through that again this month!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask, I found my mood related symptoms really improved with acupuncture and Chinese herbs. They had me taking "ease pearls"


----------



## sarah2211

So here's my FRER from 10 DPO. Definitely a second line in really life but could just be an evap. What do you ladies think?

https://i66.tinypic.com/280uwxu.jpg


----------



## sarah2211

Here's the cheapie. I never get evaps with them. 

https://i64.tinypic.com/2lkwnxy.png


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> So here's my FRER from 10 DPO. Definitely a second line in really life but could just be an evap. What do you ladies think?
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/280uwxu.jpg

I can see it!!! 


Ask, don't worry too much about the hsg, I did it this cycle. If you manage to relax a little bit (and not cringe too much, haha) it should be fine. Then again I was distracted as the (female) Dr and nurses were all wearing xray protection decorated with cats!! I was given a painkiller beforehand, but in hindsight I should have taken two as that's what it takes for my periodpain. After you are done they ask you to lay down for 10 min. I ended up staying 30 min as after it was done I had period pain for 25 min. Bring a pad just in case, I guess standard practice is to give you one, but better be on the safe side, right? :) I was fascinated by looking at the screen too, haha :) :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sarah I totally see a line! Fingers crossed it darkens up for you!

Ask, the HSG was fine for me, I took 2 ibuprofens about half an hour ahead of time. There was mild cramping when they checked my right tube, but it was less painful than AF cramps. 

Nothing to report here on my end. Status quo yo! Went for acupuncture so she calculated my dpo, i'm 8-10 dpo (most likely 8.) I won't be testing early. If history has taught me anything its that I'm never pregnant

Blah


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks norelisa and belle. My DH thinks I shouldn't test tomorrow. I'm not sure if I can hold out. Belle, I've got everything crossed you'll get your Christmas BFP.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sarah, I've already checked out of this cycle and have started planning my next haha. After 15 cycles of nothing why should I expect the 16th one to be any different? 

I'm not sure what to do. My acupuncturist doesn't want to do a 3rd cycle of the chinese herbs, she wants to take a cycle off of them to see where things are at. She said I can start femara if I want to. Now I'm stuck, I can do a fully natural cycle without doing anything, or I can do a femara cycle. I just don't know what to do. I don't really want to be starting femara right now, but I also don't want to be stuck doing nothing either. I'll have to sit on it for a couple days and see what I think.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, Yeah I know what you mean. I've checked out too. Low hopes. Decided not to test this morning. I'll test again tomorrow. If it was me, I'd start Femara.


----------



## BelleNuit

Started spotting I think I'm 10 dpo. DH says if I start femara now that I'm admitting that weed doesn't have an effect on sperm. He's such an idiot. 

I'm just tired of all of this and want to do whatever I possibly can to make it end. I don't even believe femara will help. It just feels so futile to do nothing.

I think we are going to take a cycle off this next cycle. I need to get my MMR vaccine updated anyway and since its a live vaccine you can't be pregnant when you get it. 

I'm like ugly crying I knew I was out this cycle from the beginning anyway, but it still sucks. I wasn't even checking for spotting and wasn't prepared for it.


----------



## Ask4joy

Sarah - I see faint lines on both! I've had evaps on the cheapies but never on an FRER! Hoping it's the start of your bfp!!!

Belle - so sorry about the spotting. High hopes or low hopes - AF's arrival never seems to get easier. :hug:


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Joy! 

I'm planning to test in the morning but then we are going away until Boxing Day and I won't have service. I'll try and come on here and update. I'm feeling quite dizzy, nauseous, weeing lots, excessive saliva, kinda sore boobs etc. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I've had no PMS cramping. I'm only 11 DPO so it still could be too early. I got a clear blue digital with the weeks so I'll do that if I get two lines on a FRER and if not, I'll drink lots on Christmas Day!

Belle, I'm sorry about the spotting :( I think your DH is wrong on that. You'll be taking Femara to try and grow an extra follicle or two so there's a better chance of fertilising. I'm just so sorry you could get good news for Christmas. I'm sure neither of us will be in this position this time next year. 

Joy, do you have a plan for where to next? My doctor wanted to give me 3 ovulatory Clomid cycles and then review.


----------



## Norelisa

Hmm.. My post dissappeared again.. 


So.. I am tired of FF. I updated today with cm(creamy) and spotting (it has been super tiny amounts) and after saving FF changed my cycle to anovulatory, based only on that change :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Norelisa - that's frustrating! It looks like you did O this cycle. I notice you have a lot of open circles which may effect the accuracy of your temps. 

Sarah - my OB wanted me to do 3 rounds of clomid and if unsuccessful do an HSG and refer me to an RE. HSG is next week and I see the RE end of January. Clomid really didn't do much for me...her hope was that I'd ovulate more than one follicle to increase chances but from the looks of the ultrasounds it was still only 1 each cycle. Will be interested to hear what the RE thinks...wish I didn't have to wait a month to see him!


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Norelisa - that's frustrating! It looks like you did O this cycle. I notice you have a lot of open circles which may effect the accuracy of your temps.
> 
> Sarah - my OB wanted me to do 3 rounds of clomid and if unsuccessful do an HSG and refer me to an RE. HSG is next week and I see the RE end of January. Clomid really didn't do much for me...her hope was that I'd ovulate more than one follicle to increase chances but from the looks of the ultrasounds it was still only 1 each cycle. Will be interested to hear what the RE thinks...wish I didn't have to wait a month to see him!

Haha, yes, notice it only have three dark dots. It expects me to get up at around 3 am to get the filled in dots :dohh: :haha:

Ps: i am bad :( i decided to leave only in a comment about the first day of spotting so that I can trick myself into thinking I oed. Not going to do blod test now to check, maybe next month rather, due to the hsg this cycle..


----------



## sarah2211

Well ladies, we got some very exciting news - 

https://tinypic.com/r/s2sfwl/9


----------



## Norelisa

sarah2211 said:


> Well ladies, we got some very exciting news -
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/s2sfwl/9


Weeeee!!!! :hugs: congratulations!!


----------



## sarah2211

Thanks Norelisa!


----------



## BelleNuit

Congrats Sarah, very happy for you guys!

AFM, DH and I are taking a break for a cycle, going to try to get my immunizations updated as our RE recommended doing so before proceeding. We'll start trying again with femara towards the end of January.


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Sarah!!!!!! So so happy for you! You must both be ecstatic!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Sarah!!! I knew it was only a matter of time after you started Oing regularly! Enjoy every moment of it! :)


----------



## Rawan

Congratulations Sarah!! Very happy for you! :)


----------



## LoveCousar

Weirdest thing. Randomly tested due to ovarian pains & this happens. Wondfo positive, Clearblue negative, but clearblue lines look like either I just missed it or it's a bad test lol I'm so confused, especially since I'm on the 3rd day of Provera &#128577;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LoveCousar

Omg Sarah! Congrats hunny I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nita2806

Congratz sarah.

Love - I refrain from using any tests after i start provera. I think it can mess with the tests.

Afm, 6 days after my last provera, no sign of AF. Guess its going to end up being another long cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Nita :(


----------



## Norelisa

LoveCousar said:


> Weirdest thing. Randomly tested due to ovarian pains & this happens. Wondfo positive, Clearblue negative, but clearblue lines look like either I just missed it or it's a bad test lol I'm so confused, especially since I'm on the 3rd day of Provera &#128577;

Provera is to induce your period, right? I don't know what effect it would have if you are pregnant and continue taking Provera, but for sure I would have googled it and maybe stopped taking it until confirmed tomorrow or on Sunday with new tests!! Fingers crossed for a great Christmas present!!


----------



## Nita2806

Provera is indeed to induce AF, its only progesterone, should you get pregnant during this time it will maintain the pregnancy and theres no risk in doing that. I always get PMS and AF cramps while on provera. I wouldnt stop it halfway through. Take it the full 10 days love, if AF dont start after 8 days take a pregnancy test.

I actually started spotting and getting some AF cramps now for the last hour. Yay. Not looking forward to the heavy AF, but glad its finally coming. CD42 for me today.


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad its come to an end for you Nita.

My spotting is so light, barely there mixed in with cm. If it were to stop now there might still be a chance. But I'm not really holding out any hope. This is how it always starts and AF always follows. I'm just hoping that somehow this time will be different.


----------



## Nita2806

And the spotting is gone, along with the cramps. Was so hoping af would be here already in full force. 

Belle, i hope the spotting stops and af dont arive.


----------



## sarah2211

Thank you everyone. My beta came back at 67 which puts me at 4 weeks 1 day (I'm 3 weeks 6 days) so I think that must be a good sign. Next blood test on a few days because everything closes up here. I did another FRER and the lines getting darker. 

Keeping everything crossed for all you ladies. If you don't mind, I'll keep following but won't post so much. I know how dumb it is seeing other people's pregnancies plastered around the TTC boards. I really hope you all get your miracles really soon. And thank you everyone for all the support you've given me over the past 13 months :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Happy holidays everyone.

Spotting is still just mixed in with cm, but its a bit darker today. I'm guessing I must be 12 dpo, so AF due on Monday. Spotting will likely be heavier by the afternoon as per my usual pattern.

As long as I can get in for my MMR immunization booster next week (or the week after) we will be taking a break for the next cycle. Still planning to start femara at the end of January. 

Somehow DH is able to keep hoping month after month that we will be able to have a baby. I wish I could share that same optimism. I mostly just feel numb and defeated.


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry Belle. :(

My step-sister just announced at my mom and step-dad's Christmas Eve celebration that she's pregnant. She's 6 years younger than me and also got married this past June (same as me) so I was kind of expecting it but was pretty gutted and had to go to the bathroom to hide my tears. Then I got into a fight with my mom b/c I expressed my pain to her and she told me I was acting "ugly". Thanks mom.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Joy I'm so sorry. The holidays can be awful sometimes. I'm sorry your mom just didn't get it this time. I totally get how you feel. An announcement like that (no matter how prepared you are for it) would be upsetting to me too.

Well I'm still only having slightly tan cm. Was a bit darker this AM but has lightened up again. The tan cm started at 9 dpo (way earlier than normal for me) and normally by 12 dpo (today) I'm spotting red/pink. Nothing yet. I don't want to get my hopes up as I've been disappointed so many times before, but I'm really praying for a Christmas miracle. If no spotting tomorrow AM then I will take a test.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Belle. It really helps to have you girls to talk to who DO get it. I was sitting in the kitchen with my husband and stepsons and my mom comes in waving a pacifier and saying "they just announced they are pregnant! More babies!" I managed to say "wow, that's exciting!" before shoving a cookie in my mouth and beelining it to the bathroom. She apologized later for being insensitive (she knows I just finished 3 rounds of clomid to no avail). 

I'm hoping for your Xmas BFP too! That would be a pregnancy announcement that would make me smile! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thats pretty insensitive Joy :(

Well don't think there will be any Christmas BFP from me. Spotting stopped completely but then started in red a couple hours later. Pretty sure this means I'm out


----------



## Nita2806

Merry Christmas ladies. Hope it is or was a lovely day. We will be spending some time at the family in law. 2 dayd ago i had brown spotting, then yesterday and this morning it was red. Wondering when AF will show in full for me. Last month i also had 2 days of red spotting before she arrived. And I know my AF will be very heavy due to my thick lining. As soon as AF starts we can get through the next annovulatory cycle and see my doctor in january for the next tests..

Ask - sorry it was a rough time with the pregnancy announcement, i had a few over the least few days and it was seriously upsetting, but im trying not to think about it.

Belle - sorry the spotting started. Seems as though we might be cycle buddies for the next cycle. Well atleast you will ovulate :haha:

I am confident that 2017 will be the year for us all on here :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry that AF seems to be on the way for you Nita! While I always O it doesn't seem to make much difference anyway lol. We'll be cycle buddies, but I'm taking this cycle off as I'm planning to get my MMR Immunization.

Woke up to AF and cramps today, so much for my Christmas miracle lol. My spotting was way less than normal this cycle, it never progressed past tan cm. So I'll count that as a good thing.


----------



## LoveCousar

Merry Christmas everyone. Today has been extremely tough. DH got into a big fuss with his kids mom about getting them for the holidays. Just wasn't a good day at all


----------



## Norelisa

My temps are as usual acting up, started regretting taking temps orally.. Like this night, woke up three times, first time I fell asleep (01:30),the second time 36.07 at 03;55 and then I slept until 7 am where my temp after 3 h was 36.62.. Quite a big difference, right? So I keep the lowest, like I have done for the past few days.. Guess af will come today or tomorrow, and have been spotting for 5+ days, but tiny amounts only.. Dang.. 


Oh and merry Christmas! We spent Xmas eve at my cat shelter, I was just running up and down for 6-7 h taking care of the 30 volunteers.. :) yesterday we had a lazy morning and then we went to a huge weekend market, chatuchak, and then we ate at the chatuchak green night market.. :) today even more lazy.. We've had lunch but haven't really gotten up yet..


----------



## Norelisa

I've used this website: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php to change all my times to 5 am, but still gets unfilled dots in FF.. I don't get it..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, your crazy opk results and temps always amuse me, and i get what you say about the temps. I have read somewhere you need to sleep deep and atleast for a few hours befor3 taking your temp. Think it was 5 or 6 hours. Thats why i stopped, with my insomnia i barely ever sleep more than 2 hours at a time. Have you spoken to your doctor about it? He/she might be able to give you some advice?

Afm - 9 days after provera, still no AF, getting really annoyed. The spotting also stopped for the last 24 hours. And I thought the spotting might be leading to af like last month, apparently not. DH wants me to take a HPT but I know its impossible for me to pregnant. I guess i will just wait it out. Some sites say you can wait up until 2 weeks for AF after provera.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa, your crazy opk results and temps always amuse me, and i get what you say about the temps. I have read somewhere you need to sleep deep and atleast for a few hours befor3 taking your temp. Think it was 5 or 6 hours. Thats why i stopped, with my insomnia i barely ever sleep more than 2 hours at a time. Have you spoken to your doctor about it? He/she might be able to give you some advice?
> 
> Afm - 9 days after provera, still no AF, getting really annoyed. The spotting also stopped for the last 24 hours. And I thought the spotting might be leading to af like last month, apparently not. DH wants me to take a HPT but I know its impossible for me to pregnant. I guess i will just wait it out. Some sites say you can wait up until 2 weeks for AF after provera.


Haha, I haven't talked to a Dr yet, but we are going to a TCM hospital tomorrow (traditional chinese medicine) so I will wait and see what they say... Finally able to talk to hubby for a bit today, he is starting to be ok with the idea that we might have to resort to IUI or IVF. I have spent the evening researching and enquiring about prices, as the hospital we have been to so far is pretty good, it is also pretty expensive.. I think.. If I understand correctly IUI requires the following (taking away what I have already done such as fsh and xray)

1. Start clomid
2. horomone blood test (necessary?)
3. pelvic ultrasound to check the follicles and lining
4. HSG trigger shot
5.Semen washing
6. IUI insamination
7. Follow up blood test and follow up ultrasound

Did I forget anything important?


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls! Sorry, it's been forever since I posted on this thread. To be honest etc was getting a bit on top of me and I needed a break! I know this isn't the place for announcements so I'm sorry in advance if this upsets anyone, but we got our bfp about a month ago. I just wanted to tell you all that I was Oing on clomid so late!! I realised it on cycle 3 this time around and as soon as I realised it all added up! The first time we tried clomid (4 years ago) I kept being told me the doctor that I hadn't I'd but they were testing me on day 21 and I wasn't ov till day 30-35! I kept thinking it wasn't working but I happened to get ov pains around day 31 this last cycle I had, tested and a proper dark opk. We dtd and bam, bfp. I just wanted to let you all know in case it the same for anyone else, didn't want you to think it wasn't working! Good luck and baby dust for you all &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Ask4joy

LoveCousar said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Today has been extremely tough. DH got into a big fuss with his kids mom about getting them for the holidays. Just wasn't a good day at all


Sorry to hear, Love. I know how challenging that can be. My DH's ex told us last minute she wanted us to keep them Christmas Eve AND Christmas Day (she was supposed to have them Christmas Day). We were happy to have them but had to scramble to buy extra gifts so they could participate in the white elephant gift exchange that my side of the family does. She's a real piece of work and it takes a lot of energy trying to not let her upset me! When we got engaged she emailed me and said "Congratulations on your pregnancy" and told her sons that we were getting married because I was pregnant. Well...she made herself look like a fool because that was 10 months ago and there's clearly no baby!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Bonnie. H&h 9 months.


----------



## Nita2806

So AF decided to show up, after 3 days of spotting and 10 days after my last provera. I had some red spotting yesterday, so i will count yesterday as CD1 and this month i will do Clomid 4-8


----------



## Norelisa

I was kind of expecting AF today too, with my huge temp drop yesterday, but she decided to wait it out.. 

We went to a chinese med hospital today, haha, the first thing the receptionist said when we had our blood pressure taken was that my hubby needed to do more sports and that I was fine, hahaha :) Then we saw the dr who felt our pulses and looked at our tongues.. For hubby she strongly recommended to take folic acid and zinc + herbs, I was like, hmmm.. I have been trying to give him folic acid but he usually refused.. haha.. Anyway.. he was also told to drink more water, and cut down on tea (coffee and alcohol, too, but at the office he drinks a lot of tea). 

I was told to continue temping, and maybe start acupuncture for my period pain, and I got herbs as well for sleeping better + for my uterus. I need to cut down on "sugar and oil" based on my tongue. She also told me: - no fresh vegetables - need to be boiled. No papaya (its ok, I'm not a big fan), no spinach (first she said, no spanish, we did not understand!!), and then no pumpkin. I will go back in a weeks time, and then see the acupuncturist too. I'm currently 11 DPO with a small bit of spotting for the past week or so.. no spotting yesterday when the temp dropped, but the temp went up a bit again this morning.. Expecting AF tonight / tomorrow..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, i can just imagine that you had good time at the hospital. Sounds like they know their story. A friend of mine (who is a qualified masseuse) told me that I too must consider going for accupunture. With my fear of needles, I said no :haha: but she also told me it could help when you are TTC, so I think if you can do it definately do it.

AF have been really painful today :nope: I hate these long cycles. I suppose I should not be sad about having a thick lining, but does it really have to hurt so bad :dohh:


----------



## Norelisa

Oh BTW Sarah, if you see this :) can't you make us a "clomid baby" thread that we can join when bfp for us too? :))


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been doing acupuncture since September and absolutely love it. It helps me feel so relaxed and at peace. My AF is no longer painful and my cycles have consistently gotten longer and AF heavier (a good thing for me, cycles were only 25 days before and af would only last 2 days before acupuncture). Since starting the Chinese herbs my mood has improved, WAY less PMS symptoms and signs of a stronger O including O cramping and O spotting which I've never had before. My spotting before AF has also reduced and is now just tan cm a couple days before where it used to be full in spotting for a couple days before.

I definitely think acupuncture has helped make my cycle healthier. I'm looking forward to combining these results with femara towards the end of January.


----------



## Nita2806

Oh wow, Belle, maybe i should suck it up and get over my fear and try accupuncture. Poor DH, this cycle I had PMS for a few days, we were constantly fighting and with the spotting I had some cramps which made my mood even worse. Tonight my father in law also started fighting with me, and I just thought to myself, he chose the worst possible day, I had insane cramps today. However, af was very clothy last month, but this month no cloths whatsoever, which I believe is good. Any way with the 45+ day cycles Af have been really bad, and maybe accupuncture will help. I am just sooo scared of the needles.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Nita, PMS is definitely the worst! I try to explain to DH that its like my temper is like a string, and normally the string is a full meter long so i can tolerate quite a bit before getting upset. However, when PMSing that string gets cut down to a fraction of the size LOL. Since acupuncture I have definitely felt less irritable/angry, although I still get weepy/teary sometimes before AF. 

I had one acupuncturist where I didn't feel the needles going in at all (like AT ALL). The current acupuncturist I go to you can feel a bit of a pinch when the needles are first placed (some places pinch more than others, and some I don't feel at all). The pinch isn't bad at all, try pinching a small area of skin with your nails and thats about how painful it is. That pinch only lasts a fraction of a second and then its gone and then you don't feel it at all. Sometimes I'll get a pleasant tingly sensation when the needles are all placed that will stick around for awhile. The needles stay in for half an hour. During that time sometimes I'll sleep, and other times I'll let my mind drift. Sometimes I'll meditate and just focus on my breath and imagining that a healing energy is flowing through my body. I know it sounds silly, but its been a really positive experience for me. 

AFM, I'm on CD 3 with AF, been trying to book an appointment for my MMR vaccine but can't get through (lines are all full and so I get a message to call back later). If I can't get in I'm thinking I might not worry about getting the MMR vaccine at all right now and just TTC naturally for one more month (and start femara next cycle). I know its a bit of a risk to not get vaccinated (especially since I work with children). But I've looked at the outbreak information and in 2016 there were only 11 cases of measles across canada and 1 case of rubella. So I think my risk of contraction is actually quite low. I know the results if I contracted the infection while pregnant could be devastating. I'll keep trying today to get in, but If I can't I think we'll just keep TTC for the next 4 cycles and I'll try to get the vaccine again before going on to IUI. We all try our best I guess


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks for explaining the accupuncture. I will talk to my friend and ask if she will go with me. I think DH knows when I have PMS and he doesnt seem to bothered, when I lose it a little, he seem to as well, so we both get it, LOL.

I think its really important to get the vacine, I think you shoukd try and get it as soon as possible. My first blood test I test before I was allowed Clomid was to check my blood type and to make sure I had my vacine, luckily mine is still good.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I've certainly been trying to get an appointment for my mmr booster. I've been calling every 5-10 minutes for the past 2 hours and can't get through. I don't think a person can try much harder than that. I more just mean if I can't get through and get an appointment then I'm not going to worry about it. I've tried my best and the risks of contraction are low.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, sorry you are strugling so much to get through, I can only imagine the frustration. But like you said, cant try much harder than you are. Really do hope you get through soon. XXX 

I just read an advertisement that CB has a new early detection HPT, can pick up your pregnant 6 days before AF is due :wacko: suppose it will be an expensive test:haha: but apparently its new (maybe just new here, not sure) if I ever O I might invest in one of those...thought I would share the info with you ladies :)


----------



## BelleNuit

That's pretty early to be able to find out! Hope you O this cycle and will get to try it out! Are you going ahead with ovarian drilling??

I've read many women who are clomid resistant respond well to femara, maybe just need to switch up the meds??


----------



## Nita2806

I am not sure yet what I am going to do. Will see what happens this cycle with the higher dose Clomid, but even my doctor said, if I didnt respond to 100mg, there really isnt a chance I will on 150mg, but atleast we tried the full 3 months, and atleast Clomid isnt thinning my lining. After my 21 day bloodtest in 3 weeks I will go and see my doctor again and discuss my options. I am trying not to think about it too much, or atleast until the end of the holidays. But i guess when the time comes to decide, i will know what to do. At this stage I will do anything to get back to 30 day cycles, these long cycles are killing me, and its frustrating as hell.


----------



## sarah2211

Norelisa, haha I definitely need to make a Clomid BFPs thread! I miss all you guys! The first trimester board is boring compared to here haha. I'm still reading and keeping my fingers crossed for you all. 

Just an update for me, beta at 12DPO was 64 and at 16 DPO it was 320, which is great according to the nurse. The fertility clinic have discharged me and told me to find a midwife. No major morning sickness, just tired and my boobs are massive!


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> I've been doing acupuncture since September and absolutely love it. It helps me feel so relaxed and at peace. My AF is no longer painful and my cycles have consistently gotten longer and AF heavier (a good thing for me, cycles were only 25 days before and af would only last 2 days before acupuncture). Since starting the Chinese herbs my mood has improved, WAY less PMS symptoms and signs of a stronger O including O cramping and O spotting which I've never had before. My spotting before AF has also reduced and is now just tan cm a couple days before where it used to be full in spotting for a couple days before.
> 
> I definitely think acupuncture has helped make my cycle healthier. I'm looking forward to combining these results with femara towards the end of January.


So. The herbs taste like... ehm-- I rather not try to explain in too much detail.. but I doubt I will be able to continue with it, haha.. I tried gulping down some last night and this morning, but oh my cat, that is some pretty awful tasting stuff I got! I mean, wait.. I'll add a picture of the mixture before brewing! It tastes a little bit like earth and stone with a nice little aftertaste of :sick::sick: ... :saywhat:](*,)
 



Attached Files:







_20161228_182144.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2much

sarah2211 said:


> Norelisa, haha I definitely need to make a Clomid BFPs thread! I miss all you guys! The first trimester board is boring compared to here haha. I'm still reading and keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> Just an update for me, beta at 12DPO was 64 and at 16 DPO it was 320, which is great according to the nurse. The fertility clinic have discharged me and told me to find a midwife. No major morning sickness, just tired and my boobs are massive!

Yay Sarah! I agree...the 1st trimester board is pretty slow.

Have you had any ultrasounds yet?


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear the first tri boards are boring ladies! But that being said this is still a TTC board and there may be some people here who are sensitive to too much pregnancy talk. Let's keep this a safe place for those people, as we all know we get bombarded by unwanted pregnancy announcements and updates in our personal lives as it is. 

Glad to hear things are going well!

Sorry the herbs were disgusting lol. I took the herbs in pill form so it was much more tolerable!


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Sorry to hear the first tri boards are boring ladies! But that being said this is still a TTC board and there may be some people here who are sensitive to too much pregnancy talk. Let's keep this a safe place for those people, as we all know we get bombarded by unwanted pregnancy announcements and updates in our personal lives as it is.
> 
> Glad to hear things are going well!
> 
> Sorry the herbs were disgusting lol. I took the herbs in pill form so it was much more tolerable!

Oh lucky you!! I'll ask if that exists here, but highly doubt it, at least at the Chinese medicine hospital.. I have to drink a glass twice a day, but now I'm getting nausea just thinking about it.. Well, right now it's being brewed, all smelly and the results looks like mud water...


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, I agree with you. Lets keep this a TTC chat. :)

Norelisa, thats just horrible. I dont think I will be able to take it. If I may ask, what exactly is the herbs helping for?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oooh I've heard brewed herbs are awful lol. The ones I took were ease pearls, but I know there are different formulations that do different things. I hope you can find something in pill form!


----------



## Norelisa

It's really bad, haha, I'll try to do another day or two.. The paper we got was in Chinese so have no idea what it is, but it's supposed to a) help me sleep through the night (note: not sure how drinking this before bedtime will help not waking up to go to the toilet, haha) and b) general health of the uterus. 

Almost done brewing for tomorrow morning. I have to cool it down to drink it (chug chug chug!)
 



Attached Files:







_20161228_212256.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 0









_20161228_212322.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BelleNuit

Down the hatch! You can do it Nore! Just plug your nose!


----------



## Nita2806

Those herbs really do look disgusting LOL, sorry Norelisa. Will you keep us informed if you do sleep better drinking it please? I also have trouble sleeping, and refuse to take sleeping pills due to their adictive factor. But I would like to try out some herbs if it works for you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Have you tried melatonin Nita? It's not addictive


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Those herbs really do look disgusting LOL, sorry Norelisa. Will you keep us informed if you do sleep better drinking it please? I also have trouble sleeping, and refuse to take sleeping pills due to their adictive factor. But I would like to try out some herbs if it works for you.

I'll keep you posted, but cannot promise I will manage to keep drinking it.. :haha::coffee::blush: At least this brew, I cannot think anyone would feel addicted!! :)


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, no I havent tried it. Will look it up, thanks :D

Norelisa, LOL, I am glad I am not the one drinking it, but if it works... Hee hee.

My family is full of addicts, alcohol, drugs, pills you name it. Promised myself I wont end up like them, so i am just staying away from anything that sayd it can be addictive.

DH made us dinner tonight, his famous nachos(best i have ever had) he decorated the plates nicely and everything, it is soo sweet.


----------



## 2much

I don't think I said anything insensitive? I simply came here to check up on everyone, and of course I was happy with Sarah's news. I did have trouble TTC, I did take Clomid, so I don't see how I went too off topic by asking her a question about her pregnancy and stating another board that is part of this forum is slow.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - just had my HSG and my tubes are clear. I took ibuprofen before and it hurt pretty bad but not much worse than AF cramps. It felt like sharp pinching when she put the catheter in and then less than a minute of intense AF cramping when she inserted the dye. I'm bleeding a bit and still cramping a bit but nothing bad. It will be worth it if I get my bfp soon!


----------



## BelleNuit

So glad that your tubes are clear Joy and that it all seemed to go well! I hope it will be just the thing that will help you get your BFP!

Much you did TTC for a considerable amount of time, and you have conceived recently. So I'm sure you recall how difficult it can be for some people to discuss or hear the details of pregnancies when they are in the midst of TTC and see no easy way out. As happy as I am for everyone here who has gotten their BFPs it still hurts... badly... that I can't join in on all the fun. I just think that we should respect this space as a safe space for those people. There are so few safe spaces in our personal lives when it comes to TTC. There are always private messages and the oh so boring first tri boards (you could liven them up!) to get details and updates on pregnancies :)


----------



## Nita2806

Joy, great news about your tubes. Ill be checking mine in a few weeks, eeeek definately nervous about that.

I think you have said it very nicely belle. This is a safe place for us TTC. And Pregnancy announcements, really hurt (no matter how happy I am for the person) 

1 more day before I start Clomid again. Hope the side effects wont be tooo hectic on the 150mg:wacko:


----------



## 2much

BelleNuit said:


> So glad that your tubes are clear Joy and that it all seemed to go well! I hope it will be just the thing that will help you get your BFP!
> 
> Much you did TTC for a considerable amount of time, and you have conceived recently. So I'm sure you recall how difficult it can be for some people to discuss or hear the details of pregnancies when they are in the midst of TTC and see no easy way out. As happy as I am for everyone here who has gotten their BFPs it still hurts... badly... that I can't join in on all the fun. I just think that we should respect this space as a safe space for those people. There are so few safe spaces in our personal lives when it comes to TTC. There are always private messages and the oh so boring first tri boards (you could liven them up!) to get details and updates on pregnancies :)

There are others that have stuck around and checked in, and I can say for myself that I DO care and get invested in others' journeys. But I will see myself out. Good luck to all! :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks ladies! You will be fine Nita! It's really quick!

I agree with you Belle and Nita. Many of us have formed friendships with ladies on this forum who are now expecting and I think using the private message feature is a great way to stay in touch and catch up if/when we like. Right now I can say I am happy for those who were part of this thread and got their BFPs, but I know a week or so ago when AF showed again it was very painful and I was very depressed. I don't think those of us still trying have to cut ties with those who have conceived, but can reach out to you when we are in an emotionally/mentally good state. We know you get it! :)

Norelisa - anything in the name of fertility, right?! DH choked down maca root powder mixed in his yogurt yesterday...I told him he'd eat it if he wants me to be happy (I ate it too). :haha:


----------



## BelleNuit

Joy I used maca in pill form! We did maca for a couple cycles but it didn't really seem to help for us. I totally understand wanting to give everything a try though! I decided to use ovaboost this cycle for that very reason. There is no indication that I have poor egg quality, but since we are unexplained it can't hurt to work on egg quality anyway!

Nita good luck with your HSG! I was so nervous for mine, but it turned out that I got myself all worked up over nothing. It went quickly and didn't hurt too much :)


----------



## sarah2211

Sorry everyone I didn't mean to cause any dramas. I know how raw and how difficult it is to hear others got their BFP. I wasn't going to say any more about pregnancy etc but I think it's also good to know when people have had success with a treatment that you're on. Plus like Joy said, I know how hard it is, month after month of BFN. I was only saying those boards are boring because I know you ladies get it and get how shit this whole thing is, I'm not complaining, I just think this thread is amazing and you're all so caring and supportive. You ladies will get there, I know you will. I'll keep watching from the wings. Feel free to PM me and I wish you all the very best.


----------



## LoveCousar

Hi ladies! I have been silently watching. Nothing new with me. Just finished my last pill of Provera so awaiting AF. I noticed my last cycle that I ovulated really late, CD 26 but I had already started my Provera so I decided to skip BD with that cycle as I was scared of complications or possible miscarriage if I did conceive. 

I never heard of acupuncture to help with fertility. I guess that technique isn't heard much in Ohio (USA) because none of my friends or family spoke of this. I'll definitely have to research as I am BIG on the "natural way"


----------



## Norelisa

Luckily my herb mix doesn't smell much only when brewing it.. I'm like constantly nauseated when around it, so luckily Bangkok had a bit of breeze and cool down this night so I could keep windows and doors open, haha :)

This afternoon my hubby is getting his second SA, he didn't want to start his herbs until it was done, so guess I'll be brewing his tonight, haha.. 

Love, my hubby also like all things natural, but these herbs.. Oh my.. It's very natural in a sense, but oh so yucky! :)


----------



## BlessedinLove

HI ladies,
me and my bf have been together for 6yrs the last 3yrs we've been trying to conceive i had a chemical pregnancy in 2013 and just had another one this past thanksgiving 2016..I had to get a RH injection because I am blood type B negative..I'm starting clomid 50mg on my CD5 for 5days..I am so anxious and nervous at the same time..I've been really wanting to get pregnant especially this year since I just turned 37 in November..I also have PCOS which plays a part in my infertility..I've been looking into different things like massages to conceive and a vaginal rejuvenation that suppose to help conceive also..Been finding myself emotional and crying even with baby commercials, is that crazy? Any words of comfort or advice?


----------



## Norelisa

BlessedinLove said:


> HI ladies,
> me and my bf have been together for 6yrs the last 3yrs we've been trying to conceive i had a chemical pregnancy in 2013 and just had another one this past thanksgiving 2016..I had to get a RH injection because I am blood type B negative..I'm starting clomid 50mg on my CD5 for 5days..I am so anxious and nervous at the same time..I've been really wanting to get pregnant especially this year since I just turned 37 in November..I also have PCOS which plays a part in my infertility..I've been looking into different things like massages to conceive and a vaginal rejuvenation that suppose to help conceive also..Been finding myself emotional and crying even with baby commercials, is that crazy? Any words of comfort or advice?

Did your husband do a SA? I know for us its a bit of a mix, I'm not always ovulating, not o-ing at the same day etc.. Do you temp? Maybe not the advice you were hoping for :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

At the clinic again, it's quite reasonably priced so if we do iui it will be here :) (12900 thb). I just did fmh blood test or whatever it was called. The one where you check egg quality. It's 6 pm and hubby just left for SA. We should get the results tomorrow I guess, as they close in 1 h;) however they did tell me my blood test would be ready in 1h30.. A little nervous I have to admit!! What if it comes back sky high? (4 or higher).. Yikes..!


----------



## Norelisa

Oh. haha. It's called AMH, and apparently my level is good, at 1,73. We got both results within 40 min of leaving the clinic, so lucky for me who was curious!

BUUUUUT!!! For you other ladies whos DH have done SA: What is the "normal" % of morphologie? We have done the SA in two different places, and the first place said that that morphologie should be 13% or higher (he then had 5%). but at this new place they say normal is from 4% and up, and he now had 3 %.. 

ALSO.. I have to ask them tomorrow about motility - hospital 1 had two counts: motile (normal is 39% and up, he had 23% ) and second category: progressive (should be 31% and up, his were at 14%.) In new clinic they only have one category - motile and total motile (15 % and 17,25%).. 

Hubby was taking it a little better than feared, BUT he said he might as well start drinking again, since cutting down clearly has not worked that well.. However, he wants to do another test in a few weeks time, as this test was done in the early evening and after 7 days of "no action", whereas last time was in the morning after a few days of "no action"... He won't take his herbs until then... Which reminds me, I guess I'll go and drink mine:sad1::sick::grr::xmas21:


----------



## BelleNuit

13% was the old cut off for morphology. They changed it to 4% after finding many men who had morphology 5-12% were still able to conceive, it just took a little longer. My DH had morphology at 10% , which I will admit concerned me. I think it's related to lifestyle factors so we have been working at that. My acupuncturist said DH should take 400mg of coq_10 to help. So if your DH isn't wanting the herbs, get him on coq10 in pill form. I don't think the herbs would drastically change his SA so quickly, he could probably start them any time. His numbers may have been lower after such a long hold. I think a couple days is the longest they want as otherwise debris accumulates and can kill the sperm. 

My DH was dumb, after most of his SA came back really good he started smoking weed and drinking again. He just didn't get it that his morphology could be better lol. So he's back to quitting again after realizing that it's been over a year and we still aren't pregnant. For the first time ever he acknowledged that he's addicted to weed. So I think that's a strong first step. 

Sounds like IUI is pretty cheap down there, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Nita2806

BlessedinLove, welcome to the thread. I dont have much words of comfort or advice, but what I can tell you is that this thread has helped me get through the last few months. Being in contact with others going through the same is comforting, and the support and advice have been so great. DH support me as well, but not in the way the ladies herr have supported me. Also, if you need to vent, go ahead, we all do it often. At my last doctors appointment my doctor said to me, i should not worry, she will get me pregnant, even that was not comforting enough to make me feel more at ease. But this is a great thread if you need support.

Norelisa, LOL uhm... I have no idea about that stuff. I suppose that will also be part of the tests i will need to do next year. DH said he will do his SA early Jan as well (he refused to do it, now he keeps on asking when can we do it) he said he think he might also have some issues...guess we will have to wait and see.

Belle, the first step to recovery is admitting whats wrong (refering to DH's weed addiction) Really hope he quits this time, I think if he does it will greatly increase your chances of getting pregnant.

Starting Clomid again tonight. XD we have been very busy, so think I might relax some time tonight with a bubble bath :blush:


----------



## BelleNuit

Hope you enjoy your bubble bath Nita :)

DH has quit weed now for about 3 weeks. The hardest part will be new years, because we will be at a party where we know it will be there. We have talked about how he will handle that situation, and have decided we will get rolled tobacco for the night for him, so he will have a little something to take the edge off, and still participate in the social scene. I think he is actually committed to quitting this time. He just had a hard time getting back to this point after starting again. 

I am thinking about asking for the sperm dna fragmentation test in a few months (if femara cycles don't work), as it can inform what treatment option to pursue next. If fragmentation is severe (a major cause of unexplained infertility) then it is unlikely that IUI or IVF would be successful and we would pursue IVF with ICSI sooner. Its a way to fast track the most cost effective treatment.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm thinking the same thing, Belle, regarding the DNA fragmentation. I know we've discussed this before. I honestly don't think smoking weed every once in awhile is going to seriously effect fertility, although DH and I both quit. I don't think it's the cause of infertility but could maybe worsen an already subfertile situation. Maybe I'm wrong. DH's morphology was 13-14% and our doctors said it wasn't a concern, especially given his count.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

id like to join in! I have done FE off and on with nothing to show for it. Oct we added Ovidrel and i didnt O! We will be doing 1 last FE cycle in Jan and then moving to Clomid ( 25mg) for at least 2 cycles. Not sure on adding Ovidrel yet or not. 

I have read around and i dont know, im just not excited because of that October cycle. I thought we had everything right and then i didnt O at all. P4 was 4. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I dont think weed once in awhile would do anything either. But my DH was smoking strong weed a couple times a day every day up until June and then cut back to a couple times a week after that. He's now down to nothing. I do think it can make things worse if there is already a problem with subfertility, and who knows maybe some men are more susceptible to the effects of weed (have more receptors on their swimmers that are sensitive to it?). 

Our doc also said not to worry about the 10% morphology, everything else about his analysis was good, very high count and 70% progressive motility. I guess quitting weed is just one more thing that we can try. Its worth a shot I think. 

I'm feeling really irritable so far this cycle. I've just had it with TTC already.


----------



## Nita2806

Onearth, welcome to this thread. 

Ask & Belle - I think when you get to the stage of TTC for a year+ any lifestyle changes can make a difference, or so I am hoping. Hope DH can keep it up, Belle.

So far my side effects on Clomid this round: HOT FLUSHES!!?? Previous cycles I only had the headache :o


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - I was concerned about regular (more than a couple times a month) use too. Honestly I'm sick of "being good" but I'm not giving up now! We have kinda "taken a break" this month over the holidays. I've drank a lot of wine! I'm due to ovulate any day now but for once I'm not obsessing. Got a "high" reading on my clear blue advanced fertility monitor this morning but didn't even tell DH. We are taking a trip with his kids and just having fun. I told DH that the UP side to IVF is that my eggs / our embryos will stay young and we can take our time! My sister in law who is a doctor told me, "you WILL get pregnant with IVF"...It's hard to feel as optimistic as her but why not?

Welcome onerth! You are in the right place. Going through treatments without success can be really depressing but don't give up hope. We are here for you and eachother! Just keep taking the next right step. We will all get there! :hugs:


----------



## Babydust28

Hi Ladies I've been stalking this thread but been a little quiet 
Hope you all had a good Christmas and ready to smash 2017 with a frenzy of bfps :happydance:

AFM: my last cycle was 30days and then I spotted for 2 days, slightly heavier than spotting infact. 

Anyway I just put it down to a dodgy cycle from Clomid.
My temp never dropped and now I'm cd20 and no spike but comparing my temps to previous cycles it's still post o temps 

I tested with an ic second urine and bfn 
This far along I would think whichever urine I use it would show if it was bfp 

I have no other symptoms other than bloated, breathless and tender bbs 


Any advice?


----------



## Norelisa

Babydust28 said:


> Hi Ladies I've been stalking this thread but been a little quiet
> Hope you all had a good Christmas and ready to smash 2017 with a frenzy of bfps :happydance:
> 
> AFM: my last cycle was 30days and then I spotted for 2 days, slightly heavier than spotting infact.
> 
> Anyway I just put it down to a dodgy cycle from Clomid.
> My temp never dropped and now I'm cd20 and no spike but comparing my temps to previous cycles it's still post o temps
> 
> I tested with an ic second urine and bfn
> This far along I would think whichever urine I use it would show if it was bfp
> 
> I have no other symptoms other than bloated, breathless and tender bbs
> 
> 
> Any advice?

The waiting is never fun is it?! Do you have the possibility to do a blood test? 


My dear af decided to show up today (kinda assumed she would with the temp drop) and i have as usual period cramps (took tablets but they didn't work) soo painful!! Just lying in bed since I got home :( 

also had a bit of a mini fight with hubby this morning. When I woke up I had the sensation of "urgency" to do iui as I've done the xray last cycle and hence my tubes might give a little edge.. But first he clearly tried to laugh it off to avoid me even speaking, for then to proceed saying he still thinks that I'm the reason we can't get pregnant because "I'm stressing". 

I know I stress sometimes, but wrt to ttc he is stressing me with not wanting to listen... I was like dumbfounded, he only says it's my fault coz I'm stressing and not doing sports (neither is he).. 

But he calmed down once at work, where he asked me when my next fertile window would be (gee, wish I knew, it seems to change from month to month) and he also asked how many iui we should try before moving on (4 I said, though I don't know..) 

aaaaahg, à bit of frustration out.. Also think I'm brewing a little cold, so didn't drink my herbs this morning (I am not sure I will continue, I'm nauseated just thinking about it!) 


On the bright side: I can enjoy a cocktail and /or baileys tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Nita2806

Babydust, i think a blood test will be the best option. Also I dont temp and really dont get it so cant help you there. However Clomid is known to thin your lining, were you having a monitored cycle? If not checking out your lining might be a good idea...perhaps the the 2 days of AF was indeed AF, due to the thin lining. If I were you I would see the doctor for bloodwork and an ultrasound to check on the lining.

Norelisa, men!!!right?? Hee hee. Enjoy the cocktail, I am on cycle day 5 (i think) and started Clomid, but what the heck, whats the odds of me Oing... I think none, so tomorow night I will also enjoy some beer.

Seems as though we might be moving into our new house in a week or 3. I feel as though the house is a bit big for the 2 of us, and since I 2ont be able to give DH a bfp for his birthday next month, i thought I might surprise him and take him to a shelter to adopt 2 dogs (2 because I dont want 1 to be alone ) what do you ladies think? Should i do it &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i just read about adding Soy with Clomid..it was awhile ago that people were posting about it. Is it still a thing or one of those ideas that came and went?

apparently you take Soy cd1-5, then clomid 5-9. :shrug:

I do know ill be adding Red Clover Tea for the Jan cycle, has anyone else added that?


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Babydust, i think a blood test will be the best option. Also I dont temp and really dont get it so cant help you there. However Clomid is known to thin your lining, were you having a monitored cycle? If not checking out your lining might be a good idea...perhaps the the 2 days of AF was indeed AF, due to the thin lining. If I were you I would see the doctor for bloodwork and an ultrasound to check on the lining.
> 
> Norelisa, men!!!right?? Hee hee. Enjoy the cocktail, I am on cycle day 5 (i think) and started Clomid, but what the heck, whats the odds of me Oing... I think none, so tomorow night I will also enjoy some beer.
> 
> Seems as though we might be moving into our new house in a week or 3. I feel as though the house is a bit big for the 2 of us, and since I 2ont be able to give DH a bfp for his birthday next month, i thought I might surprise him and take him to a shelter to adopt 2 dogs (2 because I dont want 1 to be alone ) what do you ladies think? Should i do it &#9786;&#65039;

Do it! Do it! Do it! If we were allowed furballs here, then my dad and mother in law would finally get a grand-cat :) I love that you are thinking about a shelter, as I'm volunteering at paws and considering volunteering at a dog shelter too next year (haha, maybe not next week but still!) :)


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Babydust, i think a blood test will be the best option. Also I dont temp and really dont get it so cant help you there. However Clomid is known to thin your lining, were you having a monitored cycle? If not checking out your lining might be a good idea...perhaps the the 2 days of AF was indeed AF, due to the thin lining. If I were you I would see the doctor for bloodwork and an ultrasound to check on the lining.
> 
> Norelisa, men!!!right?? Hee hee. Enjoy the cocktail, I am on cycle day 5 (i think) and started Clomid, but what the heck, whats the odds of me Oing... I think none, so tomorow night I will also enjoy some beer.
> 
> Seems as though we might be moving into our new house in a week or 3. I feel as though the house is a bit big for the 2 of us, and since I 2ont be able to give DH a bfp for his birthday next month, i thought I might surprise him and take him to a shelter to adopt 2 dogs (2 because I dont want 1 to be alone ) what do you ladies think? Should i do it &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Do it! Do it! Do it! If we were allowed furballs here, then my dad and mother in law would finally get a grand-cat :) I love that you are thinking about a shelter, as I'm volunteering at paws and considering volunteering at a dog shelter too next year (haha, maybe not next week but still!) :)Click to expand...

We have so many shelters around herr, and they are so full, the poor dogs in there really deserves better. We said from the start if we get our own place we will adopt, we wont support breeders.


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> i just read about adding Soy with Clomid..it was awhile ago that people were posting about it. Is it still a thing or one of those ideas that came and went?
> 
> apparently you take Soy cd1-5, then clomid 5-9. :shrug:
> 
> I do know ill be adding Red Clover Tea for the Jan cycle, has anyone else added that?

I have heard about the Red clover tea, in a good way, also heard about red raspberry leaf tea. I can't find the latter here in Thailand but I might look for red clover tea next year (read: next week) :)

For the soy I'm unsure, I've heard to avoid soy milk but not sure if from a reliable source.

When I've got a bit more time, I'd love to make a list of things that can help when ttc, if anyone want to start, let me know!! :)) would be nice as i think we all kind of want to try something new after each cycle.. Right?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Babydust, i think a blood test will be the best option. Also I dont temp and really dont get it so cant help you there. However Clomid is known to thin your lining, were you having a monitored cycle? If not checking out your lining might be a good idea...perhaps the the 2 days of AF was indeed AF, due to the thin lining. If I were you I would see the doctor for bloodwork and an ultrasound to check on the lining.
> 
> Norelisa, men!!!right?? Hee hee. Enjoy the cocktail, I am on cycle day 5 (i think) and started Clomid, but what the heck, whats the odds of me Oing... I think none, so tomorow night I will also enjoy some beer.
> 
> Seems as though we might be moving into our new house in a week or 3. I feel as though the house is a bit big for the 2 of us, and since I 2ont be able to give DH a bfp for his birthday next month, i thought I might surprise him and take him to a shelter to adopt 2 dogs (2 because I dont want 1 to be alone ) what do you ladies think? Should i do it &#9786;&#65039;

You shouldnt listen to me.....but we have 4 dogs and 2 cats! 

I told DH " a baby or a dog" and we got 1 female dog but you cant just have 1 so we got a 2nd female. Well then i thought, you need a male...so we got #3 and then thats an odd number and they were big dogs, what about as small dog and then we got #4. ( the 2 cats were in there because of our daughters and DH, NOT me! Im not a cat person). 

so yes Id do it! :blush:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> i just read about adding Soy with Clomid..it was awhile ago that people were posting about it. Is it still a thing or one of those ideas that came and went?
> 
> apparently you take Soy cd1-5, then clomid 5-9. :shrug:
> 
> I do know ill be adding Red Clover Tea for the Jan cycle, has anyone else added that?
> 
> I have heard about the Red clover tea, in a good way, also heard about red raspberry leaf tea. I can't find the latter here in Thailand but I might look for red clover tea next year (read: next week) :)
> 
> For the soy I'm unsure, I've heard to avoid soy milk but not sure if from a reliable source.
> 
> When I've got a bit more time, I'd love to make a list of things that can help when ttc, if anyone want to start, let me know!! :)) would be nice as i think we all kind of want to try something new after each cycle.. Right?Click to expand...

I took RRL tea one time to stop AF but never on a regular basis. I saw that you can alternate RRL and RC to get + results. 

Id like a list, although i think i take pretty normal stuff? 
Me: 
PNV
Vit C ( for progesterone)
Vit D
Baby Aspirin ( for implant)
Pineapple Core (implant) 
Pregnitude ( eggs)

Him:
Vits (for his swimmers)

In the past I have taken Soy Isoflavones and Vitex, probably some other stuff.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore it is my biggest pet peeves when people blame the woman's emotions (stress) on not being able to conceive. My DH was doing the same thing for awhile. I would scream at him that I couldn't kill our baby with my mind!!! Lol. There was never a baby though. I also hate it when people suggest that you should relax and stop trying so hard. They just don't understand infertility. 

Welcome ohin


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Nore it is my biggest pet peeves when people blame the woman's emotions (stress) on not being able to conceive. My DH was doing the same thing for awhile. I would scream at him that I couldn't kill our baby with my mind!!! Lol. There was never a baby though. I also hate it when people suggest that you should relax and stop trying so hard. They just don't understand infertility.
> 
> Welcome ohin

I agree. or in my case " you already have 3"...so??? :growlmad: That doesnt make infertility easier!


----------



## Norelisa

Thanks OnErth&InHvn, I have added some - to be clear, this list (work in progress) is not a list of ALL things one has to do each cycle, more a list where one can check out things that it is possible to try - I would always suggest googling it and maybe ask RE in case you are not sure it will help YOU. Everyone is different, right? :)

For her: 
PNV 
Vit C ( for progesterone)
Vit D
Baby Aspirin ( for implant)
Pineapple Core (implant)
Pregnitude ( eggs)
Soy Isoflavones
Vitex

-Brazil nuts (2 per day)
-Chinese Traditional medicine (herbs, acupuncture)
-Moon cups (used for period, can be used after BD to keep the little swimmers "trapped" inside.. I'm waiting for mine, haha:)-
-Staying in bed with behind elevated after BD for 15-30 min
-Relaxing exercises (yoga, meditation etc) (Its quite expensive to do yoga here, any tips on you tubes tutorials?
-Excersise / sport
-folic acid
-Red raspberry leaf tea



Him:
Vits (for his swimmers)
Folic Acid (for morphologie)
Zinc (for morpholohie)
Coq10

Selenium
Brazil nuts
Dark chocolate 1 square for magnesium
Chinese traditional medicine (herbs, acupuncture etc)
Doing some form of sport / excersise


Please come with more suggestions, its always nice to know what can be tried, right?
Oh, and what is PNV? :) When I search I get some strange results about a basque nationalist party..


----------



## Norelisa

Oh, in case you ever decide to go to BKK for IUI, here is the best offer we have found so far:

Price IUI : 12 900 + blood test male / female 1900 thb each (blood test can be done elsewhere, but max 6 months before the IUI) Total price first try: 16700 thb (466usd / 443 euro / 6400 ZAR / 377GPB / 673 nzd / 626 cad)

You get:

1. screening him /her - VDRL, HBsAg, Anti HVC and Anti HIV.
2. Sperm preparing
3. operation process
4. Dr fees
5. Ultrasound 3 times
6, nurse service and registration fees *3
7. Clomiphene 50 mg (10 tablets, so I guess for me I would only need 5)
8, Ovidrel / Pregnyl 5000u (1 shot)
9,Utrogestran 200 mg (14 tablets - going to google it now;)) - 200 mg micronised progesterone. :) all well .. :)

They have a cheaper package without point 7-8-9 and only u/s for the day of the iui, and also only one meeting with the dr. This cost 6,900thb, so I think the extra appointments etc makes it worth doing the "big package" at 12 900thb. At my old hospital it was 2000thb to see the Dr each time..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> Thanks OnErth&InHvn, I have added some - to be clear, this list (work in progress) is not a list of ALL things one has to do each cycle, more a list where one can check out things that it is possible to try - I would always suggest googling it and maybe ask RE in case you are not sure it will help YOU. Everyone is different, right? :)
> 
> For her:
> PNV
> Vit C ( for progesterone)
> Vit D
> Baby Aspirin ( for implant)
> Pineapple Core (implant)
> Pregnitude ( eggs)
> Soy Isoflavones
> Vitex
> 
> -Brazil nuts (2 per day) *<- did this in Sept i think?*
> -Chinese Traditional medicine (herbs, acupuncture)
> -Moon cups (used for period, can be used after BD to keep the little swimmers "trapped" inside.. I'm waiting for mine, haha:)- *<- do this*
> -Staying in bed with behind elevated after BD for 15-30 min *<- do this*
> -Relaxing exercises (yoga, meditation etc) (Its quite expensive to do yoga here, any tips on you tubes tutorials?
> -Excersise / sport
> -folic acid
> -Red raspberry leaf tea
> 
> 
> 
> Him:
> Vits (for his swimmers)
> Folic Acid (for morphologie)
> Zinc (for morpholohie) *<- its in his vits*
> Coq10 *<- in his vits*
> 
> Selenium *<- in his vits*
> Brazil nuts
> Dark chocolate 1 square for magnesium
> Chinese traditional medicine (herbs, acupuncture etc)
> Doing some form of sport / excersise
> 
> 
> Please come with more suggestions, its always nice to know what can be tried, right?
> Oh, and what is PNV? :) When I search I get some strange results about a basque nationalist party..

PNV= prenatals. ;) 

There is a lady that does fertility massage but she never got back to me, maybe ill try her again.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> Oh, in case you ever decide to go to BKK for IUI, here is the best offer we have found so far:
> 
> Price IUI : 12 900 + blood test male / female 1900 thb each (blood test can be done elsewhere, but max 6 months before the IUI) Total price first try: 16700 thb (466usd / 443 euro / 6400 ZAR / 377GPB / 673 nzd / 626 cad)
> 
> You get:
> 
> 1. screening him /her - VDRL, HBsAg, Anti HVC and Anti HIV.
> 2. Sperm preparing
> 3. operation process
> 4. Dr fees
> 5. Ultrasound 3 times
> 6, nurse service and registration fees *3
> 7. Clomiphene 50 mg (10 tablets, so I guess for me I would only need 5)
> 8, Ovidrel / Pregnyl 5000u (1 shot)
> 9,Utrogestran 200 mg (14 tablets - going to google it now;)) - 200 mg micronised progesterone. :) all well .. :)
> 
> They have a cheaper package without point 7-8-9 and only u/s for the day of the iui, and also only one meeting with the dr. This cost 6,900thb, so I think the extra appointments etc makes it worth doing the "big package" at 12 900thb. At my old hospital it was 2000thb to see the Dr each time..

goodness, thats pricey!! 1, 4, 5 would be covered for me, the rest wouldnt. I do know my Ovidrel is $50-$100 mattering where i get it. Clomid/Femara is $50-$100 mattering as well. I just paid $100 for Clomid for 2 cycles worth.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, not sure if you want to add this but folic acid is very important for her.

On earth, i pay the same for Clomid, except trigger here cost 5 times more than Clomid. I wish my medical aid covered infertility, but it dont, except for a laparoscopy...thats tge only thing fertility that they pay.


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Oh, in case you ever decide to go to BKK for IUI, here is the best offer we have found so far:
> 
> Price IUI : 12 900 + blood test male / female 1900 thb each (blood test can be done elsewhere, but max 6 months before the IUI) Total price first try: 16700 thb (466usd / 443 euro / 6400 ZAR / 377GPB / 673 nzd / 626 cad)
> 
> You get:
> 
> 1. screening him /her - VDRL, HBsAg, Anti HVC and Anti HIV.
> 2. Sperm preparing
> 3. operation process
> 4. Dr fees
> 5. Ultrasound 3 times
> 6, nurse service and registration fees *3
> 7. Clomiphene 50 mg (10 tablets, so I guess for me I would only need 5)
> 8, Ovidrel / Pregnyl 5000u (1 shot)
> 9,Utrogestran 200 mg (14 tablets - going to google it now;)) - 200 mg micronised progesterone. :) all well .. :)
> 
> They have a cheaper package without point 7-8-9 and only u/s for the day of the iui, and also only one meeting with the dr. This cost 6,900thb, so I think the extra appointments etc makes it worth doing the "big package" at 12 900thb. At my old hospital it was 2000thb to see the Dr each time..
> 
> goodness, thats pricey!! 1, 4, 5 would be covered for me, the rest wouldnt. I do know my Ovidrel is $50-$100 mattering where i get it. Clomid/Femara is $50-$100 mattering as well. I just paid $100 for Clomid for 2 cycles worth.Click to expand...

Nothing is covered here in Thailand.. At the hospital they wanted 25000 thb+ 6-8000 thb per ultrasound etc.. So I think a total of 12900 is quite reasonable :)


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa, not sure if you want to add this but folic acid is very important for her.
> 
> On earth, i pay the same for Clomid, except trigger here cost 5 times more than Clomid. I wish my medical aid covered infertility, but it dont, except for a laparoscopy...thats tge only thing fertility that they pay.

Folic acid is in there :) for me that's actually covered by my insurance as I get it on prescription from my neurologist ;)


----------



## Babydust28

Thank you ladies
I only had my first cycle monitored and they were really happy with the lining and now they've left me to it. 
I think I'll call the hospital next week and tell them my situation and maybe they'll monitor me again

Just annoying isn't it. X


----------



## Nita2806

Happy new year ladies. Not quite the new year yet here, a good 5 and a half hours to go, but I know it might be new year already for some of you. May 2017 be filled with LOTS of baby dust for every lady on the thread. XOXO


----------



## BelleNuit

Happy New Year's Eve everyone! 15 hours to go here :) I hope 2017 will bring us all sticky BFPs. We all deserve a screaming, smelly, cute and cuddly bundle of joy in our lives :)

My resolution will be to allow myself hope that it will happen


----------



## Norelisa

Happy new year from Bangkok!! No fireworks this year, so we had a really nice but quiet night at home with raclette, red wine for hubby and baileys for me.. Bedtime now (1am):)

Xoxo :)


----------



## BelleNuit

No fireworks, is that because Thailand is still in mourning over their king?

Sounds like it was a nice quiet evening :) We are going to have a games night with a couple friends of ours so will be pretty lowkey as well


----------



## Nita2806

Its only 9pm here and we are also having a quiet night at home. Infact, I am going to sleep now :haha: Clomid headache are getting me now, and I got sunburnt all over my body today :blush:

Hopefully we wont see any fireworx, since its illegal here in the city where we live due to the animals. Those who have fireworx with them can get a fine of 2500 Rand amd an additional 2500 Rand for not having a permit.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Mucinex for CM: im confused on dosage. 1200mg 1 or 2x/day? 

Ask4Joy, you took it, do you remember? 

---
Happy New Year!! 2017 is going to be the year of the Clomid Babies! :flower:


----------



## Norelisa

add to list:

- stop / cut down on coffee
- warming food after o
- drink plenty of water
- exersise - but after o only walks (up to brisk walks)
- keep socks on during bd (source: www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZuWnYYNgy4) (not sure how to edit out the preview :/ )


- caster oil (not to do if pregnant or during your period. ) - I think I want to try this - any thoughts?

Hubby has agreed to IUI next cycle (around Feb time, if he is here, if he is travelling then obviously it wont make the cut..) Strange realisation, now trying to prepare as best as I can, youtubing and googleing ;)


----------



## Ask4joy

Happy New Year to you all! I like your new year resolution Belle. I think I'll adopt "thinking positive" as my resolution too! I believe we will all get our sticky BFPs in 2017!

Onearth - I've been using mucinex 600mg tablets the last couple of months around o. I've found once a day seems to do the trick but you can take it every 12 hours I believe.

Any good New Year's Eve stories? DH and I put an offer on a house yesterday morning and the sellers accepted! So excited! My brother and sister-in-law had a party last night and we were telling people about the new house when one of their friend's remarked "well...we bought a house and then got pregnant, sooo..?" I just kinda laughed and said "we'll see what happens!" Then after she was taking to my sis-in-law later in the evening she pulled me aside and said "can I give you some unsolicited advice?" (I'm sure you can all imagine what I was thinking). She proceeds to ask me if I've tried using OPKs...that they were trying for 3-4 months then she started using OPKs and got pregnant that month. I laughed and told her I've tried more things than she can imagine. How annoying!


----------



## Rawan

Happy new year everyone! Baby dust to all of us who are trying! Hope we can all get our bfp in 2017! :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask4joy said:


> Happy New Year to you all! I like your new year resolution Belle. I think I'll adopt "thinking positive" as my resolution too! I believe we will all get our sticky BFPs in 2017!
> 
> Onearth - I've been using mucinex 600mg tablets the last couple of months around o. I've found once a day seems to do the trick but you can take it every 12 hours I believe.
> 
> Any good New Year's Eve stories? DH and I put an offer on a house yesterday morning and the sellers accepted! So excited! My brother and sister-in-law had a party last night and we were telling people about the new house when one of their friend's remarked "well...we bought a house and then got pregnant, sooo..?" I just kinda laughed and said "we'll see what happens!" Then after she was taking to my sis-in-law later in the evening she pulled me aside and said "can I give you some unsolicited advice?" (I'm sure you can all imagine what I was thinking). She proceeds to ask me if I've tried using OPKs...that they were trying for 3-4 months then she started using OPKs and got pregnant that month. I laughed and told her I've tried more things than she can imagine. How annoying!

Eesh. Bad advice! 

Day 13 of AF...rrl tea doesn't seem to be working? I bought a new box because the old one was kind of old.


----------



## BelleNuit

LOL ask i got the same advice. She told me she got pregnant the first cycle using OPKs as well because "science works" lol. 

Most people just don't get it. My new years had a bit of a rough start. My outspoken cousin complained "why can't you just be pregnant already" LOUDLY to the entire room when DH said he wasn't smoking weed (he of course made me the bad guy like he always does). Then my friend started talking about it with me in the other room and asked how I felt, so instead of answering I just burst into tears, and then proceeded to drink my face off. I don't think I've ever been so hungover as I was yesterday. The rest of the night was fun and enjoyable. I think they got the message that I didn't want to talk about it, so they didn't bother me about it anymore.


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - I'm sorry to hear about the insensitive remarks! People who never had to try more than 6 months just don't get it and don't get how we feel. My cousin's wife who has 3 children (1,4 and 6) made a comment that she doesn't want more because she doesn't want to pose a risk to the baby's health given her age (she's 34 like me)! She wasn't saying it directly to me and I don't think she realized how offensive that was. I quickly chimed in saying, "well, I'm taking the risk!!!" I could tell she felt bad. I was also very hungover yesterday and got my +opk. No more alcohol this cycle!

Earth - have you been bleeding for 13 days? Have you tried calling your doc?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask4joy said:


> Earth - have you been bleeding for 13 days? Have you tried calling your doc?

Nothing theyll do.


----------



## MEPride

Hi all, mind if I join?

I'm on my first cycle of clomid 50mg this month, days 5-9. My last dose was last night and DH and I started dtd today. 

I do ovulate on my own but irregularly. I've been diagnosed with PCOS but all lab work came back within normal limits so I am doubtful of PCOS but don't know why I ovulate irregularly.

I unfortunately have the dreaded 'dryness' side effect from Clomid and a couple mild headaches but not much else in terms of side effects. Unfortunately we needed pre-seed to help with the dryness.

My biggest fear at this point is too early ovulation. I've been getting left sided cramping today and my cervix is SHOW, so I'm worried I ovulated really early and we are out already. Anyone else have the issue of ovulating one day after stopping clomid?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

MEPride said:


> Hi all, mind if I join?
> 
> I'm on my first cycle of clomid 50mg this month, days 5-9. My last dose was last night and DH and I started dtd today.
> 
> I do ovulate on my own but irregularly. I've been diagnosed with PCOS but all lab work came back within normal limits so I am doubtful of PCOS but don't know why I ovulate irregularly.
> 
> I unfortunately have the dreaded 'dryness' side effect from Clomid and a couple mild headaches but not much else in terms of side effects. Unfortunately we needed pre-seed to help with the dryness.
> 
> My biggest fear at this point is too early ovulation. I've been getting left sided cramping today and my cervix is SHOW, so I'm worried I ovulated really early and we are out already. Anyone else have the issue of ovulating one day after stopping clomid?

If your bw shows no PCOS, then its doubtful you have it. Some smuck RE tried to say i have it but after correct bw, i do not. I was even put on met and didnt even need it! 

You wont O that soon after clomid, it takes about 5-10days after ( give or take).


----------



## MEPride

Thanks Earth and in Heaven. I was put on metformin as well (am still on it) despite thinking it isn't necessary. My ob/gyn and midwife both suggested I stay on it (though no sign of insulin resistance) because it supposedly helps lower miscarriage rates in people with PCOS ... though I don't think I have PCOS. I'll do anything if it helps lower that possibility!


----------



## Nita2806

Hello MEpride. Seems like we are cycle buddies - I just finished my last Clomids last night as well. Don't worry about Oing too soon, you will O 5 - 10 days after your last Clomid. 

Belle & Ask - If I had a penny for each time someone said, just stop trying and it will happen, or use OPKs they really help. Luckily I had none of that during the holidays, just my father in law going crazy about how we should babyproof our house for the baby - and I am like "WHAT BABY"?:dohh:

I am so glad I am done with Clomid this cycle - I had a really tough time this cycle on Clomid, lots of side effects. Luckily its my last month just to confirm that I am Clomid resistant. Ill be waiting to do the 21day Blood test and then I can go see my doctor again.


----------



## Norelisa

Just adding to my previous list; 

For her:
-avoid eating peas as they are known to be used for contraception. I think there is another food like this too, but can't remember which. Could it be spinach? At least I know my Chinese Medicine Dr told me to avoid spinach, and I've heard it isn't good for us ttc. Haha, I have been eating a lot up until now as I read that its good for us to eat "green leafy stuff". haha :) 


Luckily most family is far away from us.. phew.. However, a rough start of the day when a friend of my hubbys brother showed up at the door this morning, so didn't get to take my temp. He will be staying with his Thai lady friend he met last year when brother in law and him came to visit. At least for a couple of nights. And since I soon will be in the o-phase, hubby wants me to join their trips, which is kinda nice but a bit stressful. Seems like we will be going to Yangon (Burma) next Monday, and then Siem Reap (Cambodia) the following weekend. I am a bit bummed because we had been invited to a dinner the weekend of Siem Reap, so we'll see.. First I need to get my visa approved for Burma (Myanmar)... It's easier in Cambodia.. ah well :) I guess I can't complain :) Just got up too early this morning and spent the time with two french guys, haha... :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Joy and Nita, I'm just glad I made it through the holidays in one piece!

Well lots of ewcm today, so definitely fertile. 

Norelisa I had read that about peas as well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Jump starting my cycle with Soy. I had a cycle back in June where AF dragged on like this and I jump started my cycle with 5mg FE. #GottaDoWhatYouGottaDo


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck with the soy, Earth!

Happy BDing Belle!

FX for you this cycle, Nita! 

Norelisa - I didn't know that about peas! You're full of fun facts! ;)

I haven't seen a temp shift since my +opk on Sunday but I've been very inconsistent with temping this cycle. We've BDed for the last 5 days in a row...hope we've covered our bases because I'm spent! Lol


----------



## Norelisa

Just came out of the Chinese hospital, it's ok to use honey in my herb brew so will give it one more try. 

Also tried acupuncture. I got like 8-10 in the belly and a few on the legs (due to digestive issues?) . It was not painful, though I could feel it some places in the belly. After about 15 min a lady popped in and put some cardboard stuff around the needles + some clamps and some wine cork thing on top of the needles. Then she lit the cork and I stayed for another 20 min.. Is this normal procedure? I'll go back twice a week, hopefully won't be too messed up with us travelling here and there for the next few weeks..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, the travelling sounds amazing, there is not a lot of people who get that oppertunity, and maybe, who knows, it might be exactly what you need to get pregnant.:thumbup:

Thanks Ask, but there really is no hope for me this cycle, and I told DH I dont want to take anymore drugs...then I remembered I have no choice :haha: I hope you get lucky this cycle, seems like you BDed enough :winkwink:

On Earth 13 days of AF is really not normal :nope: I hope everything is OK and AF stopped for you?

We had a terrible night last night, had a power failure around 10PM which is OK, but I am afraid of the dark LOL and then we got a few storms with flash floods and the roof started leaking and when I finally fell asleep around 4am I overslept. Also trying out a new diet from today so the tiredness is really not helping much with eating healthy. We don't even know when the power will be back (since the municipality dont pick up their phones) so tonight we will most likely just grab some take aways for dinner.


----------



## MsAC

Hey all I'm back.

I left for some time to clear my head and get ready for round two.

I was so worried my second round wasn't going to work, but good news is, it did.

My DH tried to do the BD about 3 days early, and I just couldn't. So we waited and I'm so glad we did. I'm on 4dpo now, and we were able to do the BD on the first day I got the positive OPK and the last day.

There are already major differences this month than last. My breasts were sore all last month, my cervix was high and firm almost all of last time, and I had EWCM multiple days after O.

This month, nothing is sore yet, my cervix has stayed super high, med/closed, and so soft. Also I've had loads of fertile cm since O. Just not anything EW.

This is my second to last round before going back to my OBGYN.

Congrats to those that got their BFP, I hope I get to join in the celebration.

Hugs to those that are on AF or apart of another 2ww. I'm here with you.

Lots of Love! <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita, nope. Still going.

Someone told me to double my ovidrel because I'm overweight...I thought that was weird and thanked her but don't think that sounds right!


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita, nope. Still going.
> 
> Someone told me to double my ovidrel because I'm overweight...I thought that was weird and thanked her but don't think that sounds right!

Have you tried Chinese medicine? It might be worth a shot. I was surprised how much the Dr could tell from feeling my wrist and looking at my tongue!! :) 


I'll give the herbs a go, with tons of honey I should be able to down it.. Also, I found it easier to pour it into a bottle - easier than from a glass or cup.. 

Otherwise just emailed about scheduling in iui next cycle, I doubt I'll get pregnant this cycle. Also checking combination of acupuncture and iui and potentially herbs, but don't want to mix herbs + clomid. I think. Not sure about acupuncture though?


----------



## BelleNuit

I can say that TCM, herbs and acupuncture have added two days to my FP... Which I definitely needed as was ovulating too early!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Nita, nope. Still going.
> 
> Someone told me to double my ovidrel because I'm overweight...I thought that was weird and thanked her but don't think that sounds right!
> 
> Have you tried Chinese medicine? It might be worth a shot. I was surprised how much the Dr could tell from feeling my wrist and looking at my tongue!! :)
> 
> 
> I'll give the herbs a go, with tons of honey I should be able to down it.. Also, I found it easier to pour it into a bottle - easier than from a glass or cup..
> 
> Otherwise just emailed about scheduling in iui next cycle, I doubt I'll get pregnant this cycle. Also checking combination of acupuncture and iui and potentially herbs, but don't want to mix herbs + clomid. I think. Not sure about acupuncture though?Click to expand...

I'm not sure honestly. Gl on the iui!

-----
I picked up some mint tea too and it has Rose Hips, which i also read is good for TTC.


----------



## Nita2806

I should have my next appointment with my doctor in about 2 weeks, and then I am definitely going to ask if herbs/accupuncture will work in my case. And if possible, I don't want to take any drugs for a month or 2.. 

My body also hates me, I am sure. Yesterday I had heaps of watery CM on CD10:growlmad: like my body want to give me hope that I might O. :dohh:


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita its very possible that you will O with femara, might be worth it to give that a try in conjunction with acupuncture?

Either way, fertile cm is a good sign that you could O! So I will keep my FX for you!!


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Nita its very possible that you will O with femara, might be worth it to give that a try in conjunction with acupuncture?
> 
> Either way, fertile cm is a good sign that you could O! So I will keep my FX for you!!

Thanks Belle, but I am not going to hope, I have had too many dissapointments already. If it happens then it will be great, but I wont keep my hopes up just to get dissapointed again. :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

I can understand that. I always O, but AF always shows anyway. It can be hard to keep hopeful after facing repeated disappointments.

That said there are a lot of great treatment options for anovulatory disorders. Once they do figure out how to make you O it probably won't take too long until you get your BFP. 

I'm rooting for you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Nita its very possible that you will O with femara, might be worth it to give that a try in conjunction with acupuncture?
> 
> Either way, fertile cm is a good sign that you could O! So I will keep my FX for you!!

I Od with FE 50% of the time. :(


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Belle, I hope you are right. :hugs:

Day 3 of my healthier eating diet, going good so far, havent lost any weight yet but its too soon I guess. From Monday I will also be drinking a herb tea, 1 cup per day, lol we will see how long I will be able to take it, since the taste is horrible.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Thanks Belle, I hope you are right. :hugs:
> 
> Day 3 of my healthier eating diet, going good so far, havent lost any weight yet but its too soon I guess. From Monday I will also be drinking a herb tea, 1 cup per day, lol we will see how long I will be able to take it, since the taste is horrible.

I have lots of honey in mine, I wait until it's cold, then I down it like a teenager on a binge.. And I have something to chew on with a sweet taste just after for the lovely aftertaste of mud. 

Managed to get to the acupuncture in time, tomorrow is too charged.. They had to take my blood pressure twice as I had been stressing to get to the hospital in time.. 

After two days of disgusting herbs my temps actually dropped.. Amazing :)

Anyone tried castor oil? I'm not sure it'll work, but curious to try.. IF I manage to find it, have been looking but nothing so far..


----------



## Ask4joy

Happy Friday ladies! How's everyone doing? FF confirmed O and I decided to try natural progesterone cream (Emerita Progest) this cycle. Also trying to cut calories. Realized I've gained 15 lbs in the last 2 years! Still within a "healthy" weight range but it's been getting me down and half my clothes are too snug!


----------



## Alie

I'm extremely late to joining this thread, but believe it or not the past two days at work I've read through 138 pages in its entirety because it was that interesting to me, and exactly what I'm going through.

I'm currently on CD5 and this is my first month using Clomid. I took 50mg and will continue for the next 5 days. 

I'm also going with IUI for the third month in a row because we have MFI issues. My DH got a vasectomy reversal in September of last year and while his initial numbers were showing 15 mil, then 25 mil, it's since gone down from there. So it's very hard to know how to proceed with such extreme male factor. 

The first two IUI's in November and December were un-medicated, un-monitored and unsuccessful. This month will also be un-monitored and I am supposed to call the fertility center as soon as I get a positive OPK. They schedule the IUI for the following day.


----------



## Norelisa

Alie said:


> I'm extremely late to joining this thread, but believe it or not the past two days at work I've read through 138 pages in its entirety because it was that interesting to me, and exactly what I'm going through.
> 
> I'm currently on CD5 and this is my first month using Clomid. I took 50mg and will continue for the next 5 days.
> 
> I'm also going with IUI for the third month in a row because we have MFI issues. My DH got a vasectomy reversal in September of last year and while his initial numbers were showing 15 mil, then 25 mil, it's since gone down from there. So it's very hard to know how to proceed with such extreme male factor.
> 
> The first two IUI's in November and December were un-medicated, un-monitored and unsuccessful. This month will also be un-monitored and I am supposed to call the fertility center as soon as I get a positive OPK. They schedule the IUI for the following day.

Mfi is male fertility issues? We have super low morphology (3%) and low motility (15%).. Will do monitored iui with u/s. Have taken hubby a while to realise that we might need that extra push because of his swimmers. I wouldn't do unmonitored as I have had cycles with many positive opks.. Do you temp to confirm o?


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Happy Friday ladies! How's everyone doing? FF confirmed O and I decided to try natural progesterone cream (Emerita Progest) this cycle. Also trying to cut calories. Realized I've gained 15 lbs in the last 2 years! Still within a "healthy" weight range but it's been getting me down and half my clothes are too snug!

I have been looking all over bkk for natural progesterone cream but they don't have it. Have heard they have it in Cambodia but I think we won't go next week as planned.. I'll have a look for it in yangon (Burma) but really doubt I'll find it :( with the herbs and acupuncture hopefully it'll help keep those hormones in check.. Next month I'll get progesterone, but not natural :(


----------



## Ele3085

How can I get started on clomid? I have heard good things about it , but don't know where to get it


----------



## Nita2806

Hi Ele, you need to see your doctor to give you a prescription. Why do you 2ant to start Clomid? Clomid only helps to make you Ovulate, if you already Ovulate on your own with regular cycles then Clomid might not be necesary for you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Ele, clomid hasnt been shown to increase chances in women who already ovulate and it can have negative side effects that may actually make it harder for you to conceive, like a thinner lining and less ewcm.

Well I'd definitely say that I ovulated. I used the first response OPKs this time (instead of the CB Digis that I usually used), never seemed to get a POS OPK but maybe that's just because I suck at reading them? I thought on CD 12 that it might have been positive, guess it was! I think next cycle I will use both. I want to get used to using the standard OPKs because if we end up having to go on to IUI, my doc wants me to use the standard ones instead of the Digis.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, thats great that you Od, but its so early in your cycle, or I guess normal for you LOL, FX for you this cycle.

Those who check their CM, how do you distinguish between watery and egg white CM? On my first cycle of clomid, I had sticky and creamy CM the whole cycle, second cycle, i had very clear, stretchy patches of CM, which I guess is watery? But now this cycle, I had the clear stretchy patch on CD9 (I think, I didnt updatr my FF), but this morning I had heaps of very clear CM thats super stretchy, it didnt break at all, but I am confused as to whats the difference between egg white and watery CM? I knoe I shouldnt get my hopes up to O, but my CM are telling me that there might be a chance. Also commited not to use OPKs this cycle and so far I havent.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm not sure I would consider CD 13 "early" when CD 14 is normal, I think it just seems early because there are so many ladies on here with much longer cycles! :D I'm just glad i don't seem to be Oing on CD 12 anymore haha, a CD 13 O is "late" for me :p

If its stretchy and clear its ewcm! I almost never get watery cm, but for myself I think its mostly just a "wet" slippery feeling. I usually count any cm that has a stretch to it as ew! Your ewcm sounds great! It definitely seems like you're on your way to an O!


----------



## Nita2806

LoL Belle, well thats great that cycle will be a bit longer. You are right, it sounds very early (but then again I have 45 day cycles :haha:)

Thanks for clearing up the confusion, i thought if its very clear thats its considered watery instead of EW, The amount I had this morning is waaay more than the previous cycle. But DH and I did BD just incase. And for the first time in weeks we didnt need lube (sorry for the TMI), it was just....easy. I am doing my CD21 bloodtest next week sunday, only then will I know if I Od.

We are having so much rain here in South Africa, the river close by are completely flooded and many of our roads are closed, i will try and attach a photo.
 



Attached Files:







429709308_33359.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BelleNuit

Ohh, I'm very excited to hear about your progesterone test! I have a very strong feeling that you are going to O this cycle!

Oh goodness that river sure does look flooded! And such a rainy looking day! We are in the middle of winter here (Canada), so lots of snow and frost. I think its so neat how different parts of the world can have such vastly different climates!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks, i hope you are right. :hugs: 

We are actually in the middle of summer XD, getting rain like this is very unusual, we usually get a thunderstorm in the afternoons for about an hour and then the skies clear up again. Its been raining non stop for the past 24 hours, and unfortunately no maintenance are being done on the stormwater ditches, so the water doesnt flow away, it just piles up until everything is flooded. Luckily we live in the part of the city thats highest on the mountain, so we have never had any floods at home.


----------



## BelleNuit

Glad to hear your house isn't flooding! I spent a few months in Thailand and was surprised how quickly the streets could flood after a heavy rainfall. Sounds like there is just too much water and no where for it to go! I hope the rain stops soon for you!


----------



## Nita2806

We need this rain, one of our water supplying dams was at a level of 25% a few weeks ago. But I dont like it.

I have done a lot of excercise this cycle...I hope that helped as well.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh wow, that would be pretty scary to be almost short on water like that! I've never been in that situation before. 

Exercise can definitely help! I'm seriously so excited for you! You are totally going to join me in the TWW in a day or 2!


----------



## Nita2806

Oh, Belle, I hope you are right. If I have more of these very stretchy CM I am seriously going to get excited. At this stage, after months of long annovulatory cycles, I would give anything to O and have a normal 30 day cycle, like I used to have. Its horrible to take provera LOL


----------



## BelleNuit

I can imagine provera would be pretty horrible to take. I also can't imagine having a 45 day cycle. The longest I ever get is 28 days (and thats the exception... I've had 2 that long out of 17 cycles). Even the cycle were I didn't ovulate last year I still got AF shortly after O failed. It was only a 17 day cycle... I guess my body is pretty no-nonsense about Oing. I'd be happy to send some of my early Oing luck your way if I could. 

That said, it blows me away that even if you O every month it still doesn't happen. I wonder if lifestyle factors have resulted in our unexplained infertility. I read that even 4 poor lifestyle factors combined between the couple (poor sleep, diet, smoking, drinking, recreational drugs, too much caffeine, etc.) can make it 6-7 times likelier that you will ttc for longer than a year. For about 6 months when we first started TTC DH and I had about 9 of those factors combined LOL, I started behaving better in June, but we still probably had 4 combined (3 of which were DHs). We are both on the same page regarding lifestyle factors as of this cycle and have pretty much fixed everything. Now the hard part will be sticking to it. Its ridiculous it took DH this long to change his lifestyle and it makes me even more upset that I will likely have to use femara as a result. The dumb part is, is that I still don't think femara will work for us. Although my acupuncturist thinks it will be a good fit for me given my LP spotting and lighter lining. Its worth a try I guess.


----------



## Nita2806

Its strange, I wish for shorter cycles and you want longer cycles, if only there was a way that I could give some cycles days to you. I wouldnt mind the long cycles if I did O, the worst part for me is AF after a long cycle because of my thick lining, its very painful. 

I think lifestyle choices do make a difference, according to my doctor smoking, tight underwear and cycling is the factors that influence male fertility the most. I think the lifestyle choices will make a difference for you. Maybe not right away, unfortunately it takes some time for certain things to leave your body, but I really do think in the long run that it will help, especially if DH can keep it up.

The one thing that makes me really angry, are women who uses drugs, smoking, being overweight, drink who have children by accident and one night stands...so many of my friends are single parents because they fell pregnant in high school, i feel like i did the right thing, i waited until I got married before having unprotected sex, and then to find out I cant get pregnant. I just feel like life is really unfair.. But nonetheless, we should not lose hope. (sorry for venting a little)


----------



## BelleNuit

I agree, I work in pediatric mental health with kids who have been traumatized and abused. It makes me angry that so many people essentially throw away their kids, and I cant even seem to have 1. 

I also feel like I did the right thing, I made it all the way through school (including a masters degree), got a well-paying meaningful job and waited till I was married before TTC. I mean when we started I was only 26. I wouldn't consider that old by any standards! I find it terrifying that I am now only a few months away from being 28 and we still haven't conceived. I never in a million years thought this would happen to me. 

Life is just not fair Nita. My DH always reminds me that we all have our baggage to carry, and that if we had a choice we likely wouldn't switch our bag of problems for somebody else's.


----------



## Nita2806

I get it, I was 23 when we started, now i am almost 25, I know its still young but what if we try a few more years and nothing happens, its not like we are getting younger. I have this uncle who is married to this women, lives on ecstacy and simba chips (thats literally all, takes the drugs and eat chips when she is hungry), while being married to my uncle she had 4 children, with 4 different men. Everyone begged her just to tie her tubes so she cant have any more kids, worst is, all her kids are living with other people because she threw them away. Here we are, willing to do anything just to have 1 kid, and I can tell you this, we can give that kid all his/her hearts desires, and all the love in the world. Its really just not fair.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita, situations like that are so frustrating. If there is any consolation to this process it's that there are others out there who understand.


----------



## Nita2806

Thats why I joined this forum and this thread. Its really great to talk to others going through the same. I mean I could talk to DH about it as well, but its just not the same.

Just checked, I do still have some of the super stretchy CM, not as much as yesterday, but there still is some :D


----------



## Rawan

Nita and Belle-I agree too...life is unfair...I felt I did the right thing too...school..then job...but I never imagined I will have fertility problem...
While I am struggling here to even just have one healthy baby, others can get pregnant from one night stand...I work with children too...working with them and not able to have one on my own yet just makes me very sad...
It's nice that we can chat with each other on this forum...since we understand the situation. A lot of my friends are posting their baby pictures on social media...I am happy for them...but sad for myself...
Sorry for the vent


----------



## Ele3085

Ok , I also heard clomid can help you conceive multiples , that would be amazing , is it true . Or is conceiving multiples strictly genetic?


----------



## Nita2806

Ele, one of the side effects of Clomid is multiples yes. There are other risks associated with Clomid like drying up CM, thinning your lining and there are some other high risks as well. Clomid are usually only recommended to use for only 3 months. If you think to use it, consult your doctor.


----------



## Ele3085

Darn , those other side effects don't sound very good . Maybe I can research natural ways to boost my chances


----------



## Nita2806

Ele, I would definately rather try natural ways, and if my situation if I could, I would. For me its horrible to take Clomid, I get headaches on it amd this last cycle I got dehidrated and had hot flushes for the few hours after I took them. Luckily for me, my lining dont thin on Clomid, but my CM is non existent.

Afm - to make sure I get some more excercise, while doing our monthly shopping today, instead of parking at the one side of the mall do our shopping that side, then drive to the other side and park, like we usually do, I suggested that we walk today and DH was keen on walking instead of driving. Also my CM have dried up again, the little bit that I have is creamy and dont stretch at all :( losing some hope again.

Also caved and did an OPK, it was as negative as it coukd be.


----------



## Ask4joy

I feel your pain, ladies. I was always super careful and safe (though my friends were too)...went through undergrad and then got my masters. Had a few dead-end relationships and didn't meet DH until 32. Now I'm 34 and the dreaded 35 is right around the corner. All of my friends have 1-2 children (most babies and toddlers). I teach at a private school where most of the parents didn't have children until their 30s (many of my kindergarteners parents are 40/early 40s) so that gives me some hope! The truth is, the majority of women can conceive naturally and rather easily into their late 30s. Obviously I'm not in the majority. I do wonder how much stress plays a role. I hate when people tell me to relax and it will happen, but I don't know what else it could be (unless I end up having endometriosis)?


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome Alie and Ele!

FX that Clomid + IUI leads to your BFP Alie!

Ele - have you read about vitex? It's often referred to as "nature's clomid".


----------



## BelleNuit

Ele I have unexplained infertility and have been TTC for 17 cycles and have put off going onto femara for as long as I possibly can (will be starting next cycle). Drugs aren't always the answer, especially if you already O! If you are just starting out there are a lot of natural things you can try first! Acupuncture for one has been a great help for me for regulating my cycles!

Ask looks like I'm just a couple days behind you in the TWW. I will keep hope that this is our month!

Otherwise, I am quite impressed with the strong temp rise I seem to have had! I've never had such an obvious temp increase before!


----------



## Norelisa

Ele, do you temp? It can give an indication of your hormone balance (according to my tcm Dr in Thailand). I have had trouble temping at same time each day but she said you still get an overall picture. My temps sometimes went a bit zig zag-y which isn't too good. Now I'm doing herbes and acupuncture and my temps have dropped and stayed low. I'll see the Dr again next Friday (I'm going away tomorrow until Wednesday). 

Next month iui, but was told by the clinic that I should stop the herbes when my period starts. I can however combine acupuncture and iui. I've only done two acupuncture sessions. Second time I also got needles in my arms. Its a weird feeling!! (let me know if I should remove the picture!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170108_222728.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore, I also get needles in those same abdomen spots! But only before O! They usually put some needles in my wrists, ankles, calves , one top of my head and one between my eyes!

I don't chart all month long, but you can see the little bit that I did this month that I got a very clean and obvious temp rise with minimal rockiness. My older charts did not look this good, they always got a little chaotic around O. I definitely attribute this to the acupuncture!

I also started using Ovaboost (last 2 days) as it just arrived mg mail. They say you can take it all cycle long, has myo-inositol in it. I'm not sure what that is supposed to do! The coq10, vitamin E and folic acid it also has I was already taking individually


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, tge accupuncture freaks me out a little LOL, my fear of needles gets to me :haha: but I too am going to try it (depends on how my next appointment with my doctor goes)

I bet if I would temp I would have a very rocky chart. I think its better just not too :D and I dont think I am going to buy more OPKs thats definately not worth it for me.

As for everyone venting about doing the right thing then end up being punished with fertility issues, I am glad I am not alone and so many others feel it too. Just hang in therr ladies...our day will come!


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh and Nita, I meant to say if your ewcm switched to creamy then it is possible that you have already O'd! Especially since it doesn' t look like you were using OPKs or temping to confirm! If the clomid was going to work then its entirely possible you could have O'd around CD 13!

When do you get your progesterone test done?


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Oh and Nita, I meant to say if your ewcm switched to creamy then it is possible that you have already O'd! Especially since it doesn' t look like you were using OPKs or temping to confirm! If the clomid was going to work then its entirely possible you could have O'd around CD 13!
> 
> When do you get your progesterone test done?

I would guess my ewcm stuck around for just over 24 hours on CD13, I actually have no CM at the moment, just the bit of creamy CM and its so little. CD13 just feels a bit early, although I did take Clomid from CD 4-8. I will be doing my bloodtest next week Sunday, so exactly 1 week from today.


----------



## BelleNuit

If you don't really have any cm today then today might be O day which would be "textbook perfect". I've read that typically you will get ewcm up until O-1 and then on O day you usually get nothing (or very little), after that it should switch to creamy. I don't usually follow that pattern and will often get ewcm up until O+1, but I think that's mostly just because I get a fair amount of it and it takes a little while to clear out.

Maybe just keep BDing EOD until your progesterone test to be on the safe side?


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> If you don't really have any cm today then today might be O day which would be "textbook perfect". I've read that typically you will get ewcm up until O-1 and then on O day you usually get nothing (or very little), after that it should switch to creamy. I don't usually follow that pattern and will often get ewcm up until O+1, but I think that's mostly just because I get a fair amount of it and it takes a little while to clear out.
> 
> Maybe just keep BDing EOD until your progesterone test to be on the safe side?

I think you are right, just BD to be safe. DH wont like us BDing on schedule again LOL.


----------



## BelleNuit

My best friend is 10 weeks pregnant and her sac just tore and she's been bleeding. So has about a 50% chance of miscarriage. I am really sad for her because she had pcos and was told it was unlikely she would have a second child. It still only took her 8-9 months to conceive. So when she told me she was pregnant I was shocked and couldn't fully share her excitement because of my own infertility. Now she may miscarry and I feel awful.

We will find out in a week's time


----------



## Nita2806

Oh no, Belle, thats terrible :( I hope everything turns out to be OK 

XHUGSX


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya me too. I ended up telling her that we only have a 1-4% chance each cycle (she knows we're TTC) and so a 50% chance of staying pregnant sounds pretty awesome to me lol. She laughed and seemed to feel better.


----------



## Ask4joy

Very sorry to hear about your friend's threatened miscarriage Belle. Hoping the best for her!


----------



## MEPride

Hi ladies, I've been lurking and learning from this thread. Belle, I'm sorry to hear about your friend, how did her sac tear? 

I have a question as this is my first round of taking clomid 50mg. Seems like it will be successful. I got a positive OPK this morning. But as the day has gone on I'm experiencing cramping on BOTH sides of my abdomen over the ovaries. I'm assuming this is ovulation pain???? If it is, then is it normal or common to experience pain on BOTH sides? I've only ever experienced it on my right side before. Kinda thought I had a dud left ovary, honestly, though never had a reason to think that way. Finally, if I'm experiencing pain on both sides does that mean I will ovulate from both sides and possibly conceive twins????

The prospect is kind of exciting and simultaneously terrifying!


----------



## BelleNuit

Its possible you will ovulate from both sides! I think the chances of twins is something like 8% on clomid. Lots of people ovulate multiple eggs on clomid and don't end up conceiving twins, so chances are you won't have to worry much about it. Hope you get your bfp!

Apparently the sac sometimes tears if the baby is growing too quickly or if there is too much amniotic fluid and the sac can't quite keep up, so it splits.


----------



## MEPride

I had no idea that could happen with an amniotic sac &#128546;, that's so sad! Only time will tell what happens? There's nothing they can do?

Thanks for the info. I never knew it was possible to ovulate from both sides. From the amount of cramping I'm having the follicle(s) on the right must have been a doozy. It's pretty damn uncomfortable! Never had ovulation pain quite like this before! Ouch! The left side feels better and back to normal now. It lasted only a few hours with some sharp twinges and mild cramping. But the right side is persistent. Yikes! I didn't realize this kind of ovulation pain was possible with Clomid.


----------



## BelleNuit

I got pretty intense ovulation pains with the chinese herbs I was on last 2 cycles. It was a surprise to me because I had never had ovulation cramping before. I'm on my last natural cycle and will start femara next cycle. Who knows if I'll get those cramps again?

Nothing they can do. Shes on bed rest for now, apparently the tears do heal as long as you don't do anything too strenuous or make twisting motions. I guess it depends on the size of the initial tear if it will be able to heal or not. I'm hoping all will go well for her. She has another scan in a couple days. So far baby is still alive which i think is a good sign. Its already survived a couple days with the tear.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi Pride - I had pretty painful O pains on clomid. My ovaries felt so full. My ultrasounds showed only one dominant follicle each cycle (smaller ones on opposite ovary) even though I felt pain on both sides. The side I ovulated from did end up being more painful. It's very possible you could be Oing from both sides!


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies.

Wow Belle, you had a very nice temp rise this cycle :D 

Something I have been putting a lot of thought in is my Ovulation, and I am wondering if it didnt start before I went on BC. I know when I was in school my cycle were very irregular and long, if I remember correctly it would be anything between 30 and 50 days. But in my last few years in school I did not track my cycles, same as when I left school. I started tracking my cycle again at age 21 when I started getting sexually active. I was using one of those apps that take your average cycle days and work out when AF should start. It was usually pretty accurate...but then DH reminded me, that it wasnt always accurate. He remember me being late with a few days more than once. At that stage we used condoms so when I was late we got scared that something might have come through. I am thinking that I did Ovulate...but not every cycle. Am I going crazy? lol


----------



## MEPride

I don't think youre being crazy at all! I had/have similar experiences with my cycle. AF arrival varies by a week for me... if it arrives at all! That's the reason for my going on clomid. We can't get the timing down. Out of the last 12 months I've ovulated 7 times but that's so hard to predict....

Looks like I'm officially in the TWW, ladies! I had a very clear temperature shift this morning by 0.4 degrees. Tomorrow I'm sure will be even higher as I tend to have a pretty dramatic shift by almost 0.8 degrees when I ovulate. 

Timing was good this time around so I have a good feeling. I did everything I could by using mucinex and pre-seed every time we BD'd. Last BD was yesterday morning when I got my positive OPK and then the pain started roughly 2-3pm.

Let the symptom spotting begin! I knew the moment I was pregnant with my chemical pregnancy last year. The bloating and food aversion was unreal. But it was the smelling strawberry pop tarts from about 100ft away that convinced me....

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita :) Its entirely possible that you weren't always Oing regularly. 

Welcome to the TWW pride, enjoy the symptom spotting and everything else. Sounds like you did all you could this cycle!

Well, got my cross hairs so time to stop temping :) 

Because I don't regularly take HPTs and tend to wait for AF to show sometimes I wonder if I have had a couple chemicals this past year. You'd think surely in the 16 cycles that I've ovulated that there would have been at least one good egg? Some TWWs I have far stronger symptoms than others. Lately I've had less symptoms. I dunno. Thats probably just wishful thinking on my part


----------



## MEPride

Maybe you did, Belle. I knew the moment my early pregnancy was ending. I had the absolute WORST cramping of my life. To be point I came very close to leaving work and getting it checked out. At the time I was in denial and thought, maybe it was just implantation cramping? But the cramping lasted about 4 hours and within the next two days I felt 'normal' again. No food aversion, no superman smelling, bloating gone. It took about a week after the cramping episode to get my period... which was officially 1 week late. Something caused that eggie to not stick or something.

Sometimes I wonder if by having such strong early symptoms if that wasn't a sign something was wrong. After all, I started getting symptoms at 6dpo, which is WAY early. And it continued to become more intense until the episode of cramping.


----------



## Norelisa

Ok. So my husbands brothers friend and I have been sightseeing today in yangon. Hubby is working but had lunch with us. BUT I learned something about what Burmese people do if they have problems conceiving. The couple has to go to the shwedagon pagoda to touch the baby and/or the lotus together. The baby to get a boy and the lotus for a girl. Trying to get my hubby to go with me tonight to touch them, haha :)
 



Attached Files:







_20170110_134830.jpg
File size: 59.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rickyandlucy

Popping back in after being MIA for a bit! :)

So yesterday I tested at 10 dpo and got a BFN. I know I am not out until AF shows, but I just don't have a good feeling about this month. I have no symptoms. On the bright side, the upped dose of clomid seems to have worked. And the Ava fertility tracker that I ordered in November finally shipped, so hopefully that will help too.

This was my third round of clomid. What do we do next if we are indeed out this month? DH has not been checked out yet, is it time? Anything else we should do?


----------



## Nita2806

Rickyandlucy, dont lose hope yet. You are only out when AF arrives. As for whats next, have you checked your tubes, that they are open? Also, it might be time for DH to do a SA :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

I had an ultra-sound, not sure if that means she checked my tubes or not. DH has not had a SA yet. I am actually surprised she didn't start there. Sometimes I feel like she doesn't take me seriously. I am 28, but I look young. :(


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> I had an ultra-sound, not sure if that means she checked my tubes or not. DH has not had a SA yet. I am actually surprised she didn't start there. Sometimes I feel like she doesn't take me seriously. I am 28, but I look young. :(

I suggest then let them check your tubes...not sure what they call it but they inject some ink and take xrays to check your tubes (other ladies who have done it, please correct me if I am wrong) and the have DH do the SA. Dont feel alone, my doctor also took the same steps. I was first put on Clomid, but now that I am Clomid resistant (or well I am 90% sure I am) my doctor will be checking my tubes and DH will be doing his SA.


----------



## Ele3085

Hi everyone , 

Sorry for the delayed responses to your messages to me .

{Nita} Natural is the preferred way , I was just curious about the clomid , but it sounds like it isn't for me . I am not a fan of needles either , you cant feel them once they are placed , it is just an awkward feeling(and sight!) to have needles sticking out of your body . But I will give anything a try to get my very desired baby belly . 

{Ask for Joy} I have heard of it , but unclear on what it really was.

{Bellenuit} I tried acupuncture for 3 cycles but no luck : /

{Norelisa} I haven't gotten into temping because I've never had a normal temperature , it has always been lower so I wasn't sure if it would still work , I have been doing the digital ovulation tests though . What kind of herbs are you taking , maybe I can try them. I wish they had one of those statues here where I live , I'd would be taking my husband there daily to hug it : )


----------



## Nita2806

Ele - I hope you find something that works for you :hugs:

My father in law made a very upsetting comment last night. I was walking around barefoot, because my feet were sore, he then asked me why I am walking barefoot, and asked if I don't have any shoes. He said a women walking barefoot is usually pregnant :growlmad: Ugh, I was just like 'NO' and I walked away. Think he could see that it upset me - just wish he would stop with the hints.


----------



## Ele3085

How insensitive of him to say that , I hope he apologized after seeing how it upset you


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

haha, because everyone at the pool/beach/etc is pregnant with no shoes on. :haha:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Popping back in after being MIA for a bit! :)
> 
> So yesterday I tested at 10 dpo and got a BFN. I know I am not out until AF shows, but I just don't have a good feeling about this month. I have no symptoms. On the bright side, the upped dose of clomid seems to have worked. And the Ava fertility tracker that I ordered in November finally shipped, so hopefully that will help too.
> 
> This was my third round of clomid. What do we do next if we are indeed out this month? DH has not been checked out yet, is it time? Anything else we should do?

You could ask about Femara, moving to trigger shot or stims. Ask for the SA, blood work for DH/you, HSG ( the tube test). 

You could try herbs/fertility massage/old wives takes too. Vitex, Soy isoflavones, Maca Root, etc


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you! It helps knowing I have more things to try. Tested again today, 12 dpo, and BFN. Pretty sure I am out. I had really thought this might be it. Waiting for AF before I contact the doctor. I have some things in the house already that I have heard can help. Planning to pull out all the stops next month! In addition to the folic acid and clomid that I have been taking, here's what I plan to do next:

&#8203;Multi-vitamin for DH
Mucinex twice a day starting at CD 10
BD every other day starting at CD 10
Soft-cups
OPK's every day starting at CD 12
Sleepytime tea every night after ovulation to help me relax!

If that doesn't work, will add in some pre-seed the next month. Trying not to keep buying things, lol.


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy - I think its a great idea to have a plan, and it sounds like you have everything you need to make sure you catch that egg. I am however still hoping that AF doesn't arrive for you.

And AFM - nothing new here :haha: just waiting to do my CD21 bloodtest, which I will now do on Saturday (CD20).

It seems like most ladies are in TWW now - goodluck to all!! 

:dust:


----------



## rickyandlucy

AF is due today. Last month on the day AF arrived I had a temp drop, but I had accidentally gotten out of bed (dog threw up on floor) before I remembered, jumped back in bed and took my temp. Today's temp was actually higher. I accidentally talked a bit before taking my temp (just a few words to DH before I remembered), but I would think that opening my mouth would drop my temp, not increase it.

I am hopeful, but prepared for AF just in case. Did not test today; didn't want another BFN only to get AF same day like I did last month. Planning to test tomorrow if AF does not arrive. Tomorrow will be 14 DPO. Fx!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Lucy! 

I'm at 6 dpo today, so kind of the no-mans land of the TWW. I'm not symptom spotting or tracking anything anymore. I feel pretty neutral this month. Of course I wish that the best will happen, but I've been disappointed too many times to really give myself in to that hope.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I tried so hard not to symptom spot this month. And while my symptoms are not convincing, I can't seem to help myself in terms of keeping track of the ones I do have, lol.

My average luteal phase for my last 5 normal cycles is about 12.8. Last month it was 11 days, but my temps were a bit erratic so my O day could have been off. The previous 2 months it was 14 days. Currently at 13, so when I test tomorrow I will be 14. AF stay away!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'll keep my FX that your temp will stay high for you tomorrow as well! 

My LP hasn't changed the entire time I've been tracking, its 13 days each cycle. It would definitely play with my head if my LP was changing like that!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Omg, it is so messing with me. I don't know if this is all in my head or what. I guess I just want to know one way or another at this point. I actually hope that either AF shows up today before I test tomorrow OR I get a BFP tomorrow. I am terrified of getting a BFN tomorrow. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I know what you mean. When I get to the end of a cycle I like to ask myself "whats worse, continuing to hope that I might get a BFP in a day or two, or getting a BFN and accepting that its over before AF has a chance to show?" Usually I decide just to wait for AF because I hate getting that BFN so much... it really hurts to get such a definitive answer all at once. If you are super anxious about it, I would wait 2 days before testing, because then you will know for sure that AF is late and you'll be that much more likely to get your BFP!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Sound advice! Unfortunately I am so excited to test I am even tempted to do it tonight, because I have heard some women have stronger results at night. But I am going to stick to my guns and test tomorrow morning, and if AF still hasn't showed by Sunday morning I will test one more time. Sunday would be officially 1 day late even for my longest luteal phase. Fx!


----------



## Nita2806

Rickyandlucy & Belle -FX for the both of you. I have all my hopes up for you this cycle.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thought of the day: I want to buy maternity clothes so bad! LOL!

Let me rephrase: I want to NEED to buy maternity clothes so bad! I have even thought about buying some basics now, but it feels like bad juju so I have thus far resisted. Come on BFP! I also always wanted to be pregnant in winter so I wouldn't be huge in summer heat, but at this point I don't care, I just want a BFP ASAP, lol.

It is so distracting. I am so anxious. I can't focus!

Side note: My Ava bracelet was delivered, can't wait to get home and check it out! Testing again tomorrow!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita, I have my hopes high for you too. When is your progesterone test again?


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Thanks Nita, I have my hopes high for you too. When is your progesterone test again?

Would have been Sunday on CD021, but have family plans, so I will be doing it saturday afternoon on CD20


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Thought of the day: I want to buy maternity clothes so bad! LOL!
> 
> Let me rephrase: I want to NEED to buy maternity clothes so bad! I have even thought about buying some basics now, but it feels like bad juju so I have thus far resisted. Come on BFP! I also always wanted to be pregnant in winter so I wouldn't be huge in summer heat, but at this point I don't care, I just want a BFP ASAP, lol.
> 
> It is so distracting. I am so anxious. I can't focus!
> 
> Side note: My Ava bracelet was delivered, can't wait to get home and check it out! Testing again tomorrow!

Not preg and i have maternity clothes, baby clothes and baby items. :blush:

and its not bad being pregnant in summer, its actually easier than winter IMO.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So glad I am not the only one!! I really want to buy SOMETHING. I have also been thinking of starting a "maybe baby" stash, maybe cloth diapers or something. Just so I can feel like we are getting somewhere, even if we aren't. :(


----------



## LoveCousar

I have already started saving money in my savings account for "maybe baby." Lol its makes me feel better. I really want to start buying items but DH insists not to yet because he doesn't want me to look at the items when things don't go our way & become depressed (basically saying if the Clomid fails). I understand but baby shopping would make me feel so good I just know or maybe I'm becoming delusional ugh my emotions has been everywhere.

But anywho, hey ladies I have been thread-stalking, I needed to clear my mind from the 1st round failure & the issues DH & his children's mother are having. I have already finished my second round of Clomid, 100mg days 2-6. I am currently on CD 12 & just patiently waiting for ovulation. Have been having major twinges & pains unlike last cycle so I'm hoping my body is trying to work.


----------



## rickyandlucy

We have started saving as well, but I am itching to have an actual baby item to look at and remind me that it is coming!! Which DH is not against, because we have already agreed that if it doesn't happen this year we will adopt. But I know what you mean, I feel delusional sometimes too, lol.

Noticed your clomid was upped on this round, mine was too. I recommend you start your BD'ing plan earlier rather than later. My last round of clomid was upped from 50 to 100 mg. I took it on CD 5-9, and they say you will ovulate 5-9 days later. Lo and behold, I o'ed exactly 5 days later on CD 14! Fortunately our timing was still pretty good, but I was pretty surprised it happened so fast. Fx for you!!


----------



## sarah2211

Hey ladies, I understand you'd like to keep this tread TTC related. But just an update around the multiples thing in case some of you are worried about getting twins/triplets etc. 100mg of Clomid and just 1 baby growing inside me.


----------



## rickyandlucy

My husband and I talked about this before I started clomid, we actually wouldn't mind having twins :) But they say that clomid only increases your chances of twins by about 10% anyhow.

Congrats on your bun in the oven!!


----------



## BelleNuit

I've been wanting to start up a "maybe IVF" fund because I'm a pessimist. Last year this time I was thinking quite a bit about maternity clothes and baby items. Its not even on my radar anymore 

:/ 

Sorry for being such a downer. I just hate that this is happening to me. I wish I could believe that femara would give me an easy out. But I just don't.


----------



## Ele3085

sarah2211 said:


> Hey ladies, I understand you'd like to keep this tread TTC related. But just an update around the multiples thing in case some of you are worried about getting twins/triplets etc. 100mg of Clomid and just 1 baby growing inside me.


I only mentioned it , because I would love love love to have mutiples my first time getting pregnant : )


----------



## Nita2806

I too woukd not mind twins, I know I already have a chance for twins since my and my family in law has twins.

Belle, I agree with you, I also started saving up for treatment and not for baby things/clothes. I havent bought anything for baby, and wont do so until I get my BFP.


----------



## rickyandlucy

14 DPO. BFN. I am honestly not surprised. But still no AF. WTH!!


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> 14 DPO. BFN. I am honestly not surprised. But still no AF. WTH!!

Do you think maybe your O day might be out with a day or 2? Im sorry for the BFN :cry:


----------



## rickyandlucy

For once I am actually pretty certain about my O day, lol. But my luteal phase has been inconsistent. If still no AF I will retest Sunday. :/


----------



## Nita2806

Oh my, FX for you that AF stays away


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DD1 was a twin. I dont wish to be pregnant with twins again. :thumbup:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Now that I totally understand, lol. We wouldn't mind twins in our first or even second pregnancy. DH jokes that if we get twins first time around, one and done in terms of pregnancy (he wants 2 kids, I am open to 3). :)


----------



## rickyandlucy

I don't think I am going to be able to hold out waiting to test again until Sunday, lol. I am not surprised at the BFN, but I am surprised that AF hasn't arrived yet. If AF doesn't come today I will probably try again tomorrow. Tomorrow will be 15 DPO, and based on my history if she doesn't come tomorrow it would be the longest luteal phase I will have ever had.

My temps are not abnormally high, but they are comfortably above the cover line. Last couple days pretty consistently around 97.9, cover line is about 97.5. And although I am pretty confident in my O date, if I am off it is likely that it would have been a day earlier rather than later, which would make our timing and the chance for a BFP even better.

Is it too soon to try testing in the evenings as well? I have heard of some women getting BFN in morning but BFP in the evening. I realize that defies the norm, but that would make sense for me, lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Now that I totally understand, lol. We wouldn't mind twins in our first or even second pregnancy. DH jokes that if we get twins first time around, one and done in terms of pregnancy (he wants 2 kids, I am open to 3). :)

I meant it because we lost her twin brother and the pregnancy was harder..

We have 3 kids though. Theres always an odd man out but they somehow make it work among themselves. :haha:

-------------
Update on my TTC front: I _think_ Af finally stopped! :shhh: AND I got the Ok to add trigger to my clomid cycle. ( we went back and forth and that was the plan and then it wasnt, etc). 

so right now- 1 FE + trigger, break, 1 clo, break, 1 clo + trigger.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Oh no, I am so sorry!!!! I completely get that too, and I can't imagine what you went through. :cry:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry!!!! I completely get that too, and I can't imagine what you went through. :cry:

Thanks. DD is a happy 10yr old. <3

----
You could POAS in the PM.. Im sorry your cycle is being weird this month!


----------



## Nita2806

And another one of my friends (who got married after me) announced her pregnancy today. Each announcement only gets harder for me, or maybe it just feels that way. :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

I know exactly what you mean. It is so hard. :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Nita. I find they get harder too the longer it's been. They always seem to come in waves, several announcements all at once and then it will be quiet again for awhile. I just unfollow those who are pregnant on Facebook, their posts always end up hurting me. I don't want an update of your bump, I don't want to know that you are buying strollers, I don't want to hear about the cute way you broke the news to your husband, child, or the grandparents. 

I had one awful woman on here who berrated me for being "bitter" in her words. Maybe I am, but I think that is okay. Not being able to have a child is a life crisis.... It is one of the most difficult things a person can go through. The depression and anxiety it can cause are at the same levels as a cancer diagnosis. And yet we often suffer alone or are ridiculed for having a hard time with things. 

I have had enough of it. I will not go to another baby shower (or other occasion that would be difficult) until this had been resolved (whatever outcome that may be), and I won't feel bad about it either.


----------



## rickyandlucy

You shouldn't feel bad about it. Not one bit. It is ok to be sad. Jealous even. Be bitter if you want to. I am guessing the person who berated you has not suffered through infertility herself. Anyone who has struggled to conceive would know how hard it is to see what seems like everyone else getting pregnant with ease.

I am happy for my pregnant friends, but definitely jealous. Definitely sad. I don't think I am bitter yet, but if this goes on much longer, I very well could be.


----------



## BelleNuit

That sad thing Lucy is that this person had tried for 14 months herself. I think once you are on the other side it is easy to forget how hard it was.

I wouldn't be inclined to describe myself as bitter, but maybe I am. I would definitely describe myself as angry, hurt and resentful that I'm in this situation, so I guess thats the definition of bitter haha. I'm just going to own it


----------



## rickyandlucy

I would say you are totally allowed to feel however you need to. :hugs: No judgement here!


----------



## Nita2806

Honestly Belle, I dont even open up Facebook anymore, I have more pregnant friends than anything else. I am happy for them, but at the same time I am feeling so hurt to know that I am on my peak of fertility years and I cant even get pregnant. I dont attend any baby showers whatsoever, i refuse to. When I get baby pictures I delete them. I know I am a horrible person, but I need to deal with the hurt on my way.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> The depression and anxiety it can cause are at the same levels as a cancer diagnosis. And yet we often suffer alone or are ridiculed for having a hard time with things.

I have ovarian cancer and IF... I dont know that id say they feel the same but i do understand what you mean. 



BelleNuit said:


> That sad thing Lucy is that this person had tried for 14 months herself. I think once you are on the other side it is easy to forget how hard it was.

My BFFs sister tried for YEARS and finally got pregnant. I would ask her what they tried or did and shed say " i dont remember"... I sure as heck remember the last NINE years of trying! 

----
I am mixed on announcements. Sometimes they make me want to crawl in a corner and cry and other times i dont care. One girl just announced and it didnt phase me but another girl named their baby the same as my angel baby and i lost myself on that one.


----------



## rickyandlucy

OnErth&InHvn, my heart goes out to you, you are dealing with far more than anyone should have to. <3

I posted this on another thread but realized it makes the most sense to ask the question here. I have noticed that since being on clomid my cycles are shorter than they were before. I used to have 40-45 day cycles, but since clomid they have been 35 and shorter.

So I have a thought, hopefully someone can help me test this theory. I have been assuming that because I ovulated earlier this month, AF would come earlier, making my cycle shorter. For example, last month I didn't ovulate until CD 23, and that cycle was 34 days long. This time, they doubled my clomid, and I ovulated on CD 14. So while my normal LP means AF should have come already, I am only on CD 28. But I am wondering if I should just expect a longer LP instead of a BFP?

Anyone else have experience on changes in LP length when you ovulate early? I am so tired of getting BFN's and don't know what to think.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita, I also have struggled with feeling like a horrible person, or a bad friend for feeling the way that I do, and for avoiding gatherings and such. I have told my pregnant friends, or friends who have recently had babies that I simply am not the person they can go to to vent about their pregnancy/baby problems. I'm not at a place where I can help them. I thought that made me a bad friend, but in all honesty, I know they have other support systems in their life, so I can take a break from it. I can't be everything to everyone and that doesn't make me a bad person. Infertility is stressful and the grief caused by it is REAL, even if the rest of society doesn't seem to acknowledge it. 

So I don't think feeling this way makes you, or me, or anyone else a bad person. I think it makes you a human being who is going through something incredibly difficult and stressful. 

Lucy its possible the higher dose of clomid improved your egg quality and therefore the quality of your corpus luteum which may have resulted in a longer LP. I won't be starting femara until next month, but I can say that my LP has never changed in the cycles that I have tracked ovulation (15 cycles)


----------



## rickyandlucy

Belle, everything you said is so true, and I am also glad that you are open with your friends about it. When I was younger I remember watching my sister lose a close friend, because when my sister found out she was pregnant, her friend completely shut her out and never told her why. Turns out her friend had been struggling with IF, and when she did end up conceiving, her child had special needs. But my sister didn't know any of this, so she couldn't understand why she shut her out. It is weird for me now to be on the other side of this. Trying to keep my chin up as best I can.

I have not gotten to the point yet where I have really told anyone what we are dealing with. I don't really even want people to know that we have been trying. But I have given pieces of info to certain people (my sister) when they make comments about when are we going to have kids, etc. All I told my sister is that I was having issues with my cycle. She was dumbfounded. She said she had no idea, she just assumed we were waiting on purpose.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lucy, like you i have given pieces of info for those who need it. I am definitely not an open book about IF and keep a lot of things to myself. But sometimes I think it causes more pain to keep things in. If someone keeps badgering me about when we are going to start having kids, I have now decided i will tell them we have IF. I expect this will shut them up LOL


----------



## rickyandlucy

Once again, everything you said is so right. All good advice!

And when someone badgers you, it does shut people right up when you tell them, lol. I have only had to do this once, but their jaw literally dropped.

And by the way, our timelines, ages, etc are very similar. I am 28, DH 30. Together going on 9 years, married since 2014. I bet you and I get similar amounts of "When are you guys having kids?". :cry:


----------



## Ele3085

Nita2806 said:


> Honestly Belle, I dont even open up Facebook anymore, I have more pregnant friends than anything else. I am happy for them, but at the same time I am feeling so hurt to know that I am on my peak of fertility years and I cant even get pregnant. I dont attend any baby showers whatsoever, i refuse to. When I get baby pictures I delete them. I know I am a horrible person, but I need to deal with the hurt on my way.

You are Not horrible! You are just frustrated it hasn't happened yet , I am with you on the way you feel . DHs brother and sister in law sent us an invitation to their baby shower , and I told him I didn't have it in me to go , I wouldn't have been able to be happy and excited around all of that . It doesnt help that his aunt is already having her second baby , and his sister wants another saying she is jealous of the 2 of them for being pregnant , I had to leave the room I got so upset after hearing that . Our time will come Nita , I've got everything crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol Lucy we probably do get a lot of the same questions :) I hope it happens for us both soon. Last night I had a bit of a freak out because I couldn't remember what cycle we were on.... we've been trying so long I actually lost track of the number of cycles LOL


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies. I'm sorry to hear everyone is struggling. I'm probably not much help because I am too. 10dpo today and BFN. There goes any chance I had of giving birth to my first child before the age of 35. I NEVER imagined this would be my life. I told DH we need to start thinking about adoption. Maybe I'm jumping the gun but I feel so defeated. I got more unsolicited fertility advice from my cousin's wife the other day: fertility massage and eat yams for 2 weeks. She is also 34 and has 3 children under 6. I seriously think I might punch the next person who tries to give me fertility advice. I grin and bear it but honestly, I can't be nice anymore.


----------



## Ele3085

Ask4joy said:


> I seriously think I might punch the next person who tries to give me fertility advice. I grin and bear it but honestly, I can't be nice anymore.

I know EXACTLY how you feel! : )


----------



## Nita2806

So, today I have my CD21 bloodtest (very nervous about the needle as usual) and I am really not feeling too well, have a terrible acne break out, feeling a bit nauseous so I hope I am not coming down with something again.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So I literally have no idea what to think at this point. 15 dpo. BFN but no AF, and, my temp went up again today. I am losing confidence in my Wondfo's though. This morning the first test seemed to be having a lot of trouble progressing, so I went ahead and opened a second one, which ended up having the same trouble. I can't help but wonder. If still no AF tomorrow morning, going to try a dollar store test.

Has anyone actually gotten a BFP after BFN's at 15 dpo? Seems awfully late to still be getting BFN's. :cry:


----------



## Ask4joy

rickyandlucy said:


> So I literally have no idea what to think at this point. 15 dpo. BFN but no AF, and, my temp went up again today. I am losing confidence in my Wondfo's though. This morning the first test seemed to be having a lot of trouble progressing, so I went ahead and opened a second one, which ended up having the same trouble. I can't help but wonder. If still no AF tomorrow morning, going to try a dollar store test.
> 
> Has anyone actually gotten a BFP after BFN's at 15 dpo? Seems awfully late to still be getting BFN's. :cry:

I'd try a FRER.


----------



## Nita2806

So, ladies, I have some good news to share. I am not totally broken, and I will also not be doing the Ovarian Drilling. My CD21 bloodtest results came back as 66 :o whicjmh means that I have Ovulated. Now the problem is, I have no idea when, but my guess would be around CD13/CD14 so I am due for AF in 8 days and currently 6 dpo and officially in the TWW. DH and I only BDed once during that time, and I also had some drinks then, so I highly doubt I will get a BFP, but I will contact my doctor for another prescription, and we will know next month to cut the alcohol (both DH and I) and try harder (BD more often)


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats, Nita, that's great news! I'm sure it only a matter of months before you get your BFP!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Ask, I honestly wont even be sad if I get a BFN this month. I am really just happy that I Ovulated. And that also explains the acne, I used to get these break outs a week before AF (back when my cycles were more regular)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Nita that's great!!! And you were telling me CD 13 was too early :) It only takes once (although you could have fooled me haha) so you still have a shot this cycle!

Sorry to hear about all that unsolicited fertility advice. I wish people would get it that all they have to do is listen and offer support.... Not advice. 

I'm not sure what dpo I am anymore, but I'm about halfway through the tww now. I'm not getting excited or depressed about this cycle. I'm trying to accept that it's outside of my control. I was reading that 95% of people conceive in 2 years, so in all likelihood we will all make it there, it just might take longer than we expected it too. 

Ask I'm also sorry about not being able to have a baby before you turn 35. I wanted to have my first when I was 27, when I passed that date it was hard for me too. Now I'm just hoping I won't be 29 when/if I finally have a baby.... But in reality I don't care how old I am as long as I can still have 1.


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Belle, I knew you were hoping with me, and you even said you are sure I did Ovulate.Thanks for that.:hugs: I guess the amount of EWCM then did mean Ovulation, and the fact that we didnt need lube also gave it away. I cant tell you how happy I am about this. I am not sure what the ideal CD21 progesterone level should be, but I knkw going from 1.7 to 66 is a major improvement. It should be between 10 and 86 to comfirm O.


----------



## LoveCousar

Hey ladies question, is it normal to shed lining in the middle of my fertile days? I'm so confused on whats going on but I am almost sure I'm passing lining but I am supposed to ovulate within 48 hours. Has this happened to any of you? Is this a part of post-clomid?


----------



## rickyandlucy

As I near the end of 15 dpo, if/when AF shows up at this point it will be the longest luteal phase I will have ever had. Which seems strange since my follicular phase was one of the shortest I have ever had. I had myself convinced AF was going to appear today. But nothing yet. Going to test again tomorrow morning if still no sign of AF. Not sure whether to feel positive or negative about it. Fx!


----------



## BelleNuit

How did you confirm O Lucy? It's possible you O'd later


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I have read that your luteal phase can be up to 16 days.. 

This morning DH and I spoke about his birthday coming up end of the month, I told him I want to take him to adopt 2 dogs and he said he would love that, but he would like a BFP more lol, I told we didnt BD enough and his response was 'I know people who only BD once and fell pregnant' I told him we arent other people it wont be easy for us.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Belle, I would believe anything at this point, lol. 16 dpo today, BFN on dollar store cheapie. I was never able to get a positive OPK, but my temp shift was pretty decisive. I input all my temps for this month into three different programs to see if I got anything different (Fertility Friend, Natural Cycles, Countdown to Pregnancy), and they all gave me the same O date. Now, they did say I must have O'ed the day before my temp rise, but I have read that some women can take two days, so it is possible I O'ed one day earlier. Still doesn't explain why I still don't have AF or a BFP.

I have attached my chart if anyone is curious. Temp went down some today. It certainly doesn't look like any pregnancy chart I have ever seen, but I think if I am still getting BFN's and no AF by the end of this week I will head off to the doc for a blood test. Feeling kind of indifferent at this point. :(

Nita, love the idea of the dogs! We adopted a puppy over the summer, and it did help curb my baby fever for a little while. My hubby tries to use TTC as an excuse to BD all the time! LOL. He still thinks you can get preggers anytime of the month, I have tried to explain it doesn't work that way, but I guess he doesn't care about the science of it, lol. It is a bit straining for us though because I have been so stressed and frustrated that I sometimes find it hard to find the motivation to BD if I am not in my fertile days.
 



Attached Files:







mychart-491476-34287.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita DH and I adopted a puppy and I can say it has helped immensely for us. It's not the same as a baby, but in some ways a puppy is more enjoyable lol.

Now that you know you O on clomid, and the time in your cycle you generally O by, you should have an easier time timing BD. Your chances of pregnancy now that you O are just the same as anybody else first starting out!


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, to be honest I dont know what to think about temps, I tried temping and it didnt work for me, I tried using OPKs, never saw a positive. I didnt bother to use OPKs early in my cycle because even my doctor said the odds of me Oing is not much, however when the saw the heaps of ewcm and Belle was convinced that I Od I used an OPK and it was negative, so I must have Od before then. I think giving it a few more days is a good idea. Are you feeling any pre-AF symptons or cramps?

Belle, I am sad that I have not tried harder this cycle, but I was so down and ready to give up, and I really didnt thought I Od, I didnt have Ovary pain, just the ewcm. I should have had some more faith, but I really didnt want to be dissapointed again. From what I understand (from google ofcourse)is that a progesterone level of 66 like I had is quite a strong Ovulation. Most women with PCOS on Clomid usually get around 40 (or thats the average) and since the progesterone maintain the pregnancy, if you get a result of 10-30 its not enough to maintain the pregnancy thus resulting in a MC. This was my 3rd round of Clomid, so I hope my doctor agrees to let me try the 150mg for 2 more cycles (we will definately be trying harder next cycle - we already have a plan)

We are very excited about adopting the dogs :D It wont replace the baby idea, but I think it would be good for us. And we both love dogs.

Also, did I mention... NO PROVERA for me this month :D:D


----------



## Norelisa

Ele3085 said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed responses to your messages to me .
> 
> {Nita} Natural is the preferred way , I was just curious about the clomid , but it sounds like it isn't for me . I am not a fan of needles either , you cant feel them once they are placed , it is just an awkward feeling(and sight!) to have needles sticking out of your body . But I will give anything a try to get my very desired baby belly .
> 
> {Ask for Joy} I have heard of it , but unclear on what it really was.
> 
> {Bellenuit} I tried acupuncture for 3 cycles but no luck : /
> 
> {Norelisa} I haven't gotten into temping because I've never had a normal temperature , it has always been lower so I wasn't sure if it would still work , I have been doing the digital ovulation tests though . What kind of herbs are you taking , maybe I can try them. I wish they had one of those statues here where I live , I'd would be taking my husband there daily to hug it : )

I have no idea what I am taking as the prescription comes out in Chinese! haha:) But if you wanted to try herbs, I would reccomend going to see a TCM-Dr. They will feel your pulse and make a mixture suited to you. I have had two different types, so I think she gives me one for before o and one after o- I can barely drink it, but with honey it is better, though I keep some coconut water that I drink just after to get rid of the taste:) In some countries you get it in pill form, I'm getting the actual herbes and boil them and drink.. tastes like mud, kinda.. without having actually tasted mud.. 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> The depression and anxiety it can cause are at the same levels as a cancer diagnosis. And yet we often suffer alone or are ridiculed for having a hard time with things.
> 
> I have ovarian cancer and IF... I dont know that id say they feel the same but i do understand what you mean.
> .Click to expand...

I am sorry to hear about that. My mother passed away because they found out way too late about ovarian cancer, and I promised her that I would do an operation once we have had the children we want.. At the time I did not expect having issues.. and my mom really really wanted to be a grand mother.. :sadangel:



Nita2806 said:


> So, ladies, I have some good news to share. I am not totally broken, and I will also not be doing the Ovarian Drilling. My CD21 bloodtest results came back as 66 :o whicjmh means that I have Ovulated. Now the problem is, I have no idea when, but my guess would be around CD13/CD14 so I am due for AF in 8 days and currently 6 dpo and officially in the TWW. DH and I only BDed once during that time, and I also had some drinks then, so I highly doubt I will get a BFP, but I will contact my doctor for another prescription, and we will know next month to cut the alcohol (both DH and I) and try harder (BD more often)

Oh, I am sooo happy for you, sorry for not commenting earlier:D I 



rickyandlucy said:


> Belle, I would believe anything at this point, lol. 16 dpo today, BFN on dollar store cheapie. I was never able to get a positive OPK, but my temp shift was pretty decisive. I input all my temps for this month into three different programs to see if I got anything different (Fertility Friend, Natural Cycles, Countdown to Pregnancy), and they all gave me the same O date. Now, they did say I must have O'ed the day before my temp rise, but I have read that some women can take two days, so it is possible I O'ed one day earlier. Still doesn't explain why I still don't have AF or a BFP.
> 
> I have attached my chart if anyone is curious. Temp went down some today. It certainly doesn't look like any pregnancy chart I have ever seen, but I think if I am still getting BFN's and no AF by the end of this week I will head off to the doc for a blood test. Feeling kind of indifferent at this point. :(
> 
> Nita, love the idea of the dogs! We adopted a puppy over the summer, and it did help curb my baby fever for a little while. My hubby tries to use TTC as an excuse to BD all the time! LOL. He still thinks you can get preggers anytime of the month, I have tried to explain it doesn't work that way, but I guess he doesn't care about the science of it, lol. It is a bit straining for us though because I have been so stressed and frustrated that I sometimes find it hard to find the motivation to BD if I am not in my fertile days.

I was told by my chinese dr that "spikey" charts might come from hormone imbalance.. My hubby went to Cambodia this morning (I decided to stay home) and he is buying me some natural progesterone, the month I had my best "chart" was on clomid + progesterone.. :)



Nita2806 said:


> Lucy, to be honest I dont know what to think about temps, I tried temping and it didnt work for me, I tried using OPKs, never saw a positive. I didnt bother to use OPKs early in my cycle because even my doctor said the odds of me Oing is not much, however when the saw the heaps of ewcm and Belle was convinced that I Od I used an OPK and it was negative, so I must have Od before then. I think giving it a few more days is a good idea. Are you feeling any pre-AF symptons or cramps?
> 
> Belle, I am sad that I have not tried harder this cycle, but I was so down and ready to give up, and I really didnt thought I Od, I didnt have Ovary pain, just the ewcm. I should have had some more faith, but I really didnt want to be dissapointed again. From what I understand (from google ofcourse)is that a progesterone level of 66 like I had is quite a strong Ovulation. Most women with PCOS on Clomid usually get around 40 (or thats the average) and since the progesterone maintain the pregnancy, if you get a result of 10-30 its not enough to maintain the pregnancy thus resulting in a MC. This was my 3rd round of Clomid, so I hope my doctor agrees to let me try the 150mg for 2 more cycles (we will definately be trying harder next cycle - we already have a plan)
> 
> We are very excited about adopting the dogs :D It wont replace the baby idea, but I think it would be good for us. And we both love dogs.
> 
> Also, did I mention... NO PROVERA for me this month :D:D

Oh, congrats on the doggies! I work a lot with cats, but I really love dogs as well. Here in Thailand I have to admit I am a bit reluctant as some dogs might bite, but I have found two charities that I will try to visit - The Man Who Rescues Dogs and Soi Dog Foundation. Both are located outside of Bangkok unfortunately ..


Afm, I think I am on 3DPO. Hubby left for Cambodia, but bringing back natural progesterone, I am a little curious as they have to be put ... not in the mouth and its not a cream-- you know..

Otherwise I am continuing drinking my horrible tasting herbs, BUT - I think thanks to the herbs and acupuncture -that I actually o-ed earlier than usual. Without anything I O around cd18-21 but on clomid I o-ed on cd14, and also on TCM I o-ed on cd14. Pretty happy about that. 

When it comes to telling or not telling people, I have told a few, but almost no-one back home. Just a few. Luckily being so far away and so many young childless couples in BKK makes it easier..

Quite stressful events last week - apparently we might have some serious issues in our flat that we rent out in London. The guys we rented it out to sublet it to someone else, who in turn sublet to someone else.. and now 8-11 people have been living in our 2 bed flat.. :growlmad:



This cycle:

1. Chinese herbs
2. Acupuncture
3. Brazil nuts
4. Pineapple core from 3 dpo
5. follic acid + vitamine c + multi vit 
6. Hubby starting to take vitamins almost regularly.. 
7. Making smoothies almost daily for breakfast with frozen fruit + oatmeal + seeds + honey
8. Making hot chocolate or milk with honey - to drink something warm after o. I don't like coffee and only like tea when lots of sugar, so avoiding that:D

Next cycle:
1. CD3 go see Dr for IUI
2. IUI with follow up
3. Trigger shot (and BD) then IUI followed by BD in the evening and the next morning
4. As points above: 2-3-4-5-7-8

Anything else I should add or try? Still haven't found castor oil, will message hubby about it, maybe they have in cambodia come to think of it..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, it sucks about your flat :o it sounds like you have a good plan, and I am sure you will get your bfp soon. DH and I have a similiar plan for next cycle. No alcohol (from both of us, I honestly had too many drinks this cycle), DH needs to takes his multivitamin every day (he forgets to take it a lot), I need to take my folic acid and since I know I Od around CD13/14 we will BD atleast once every 48 hours starting CD10 to be sure.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Nita, I had a cycle like that. The one right before this one actually. I was convinced I wasn't going to O, and by the time I realized I was, it was too late. We didn't have much of a chance that month. I didn't know, and I was so frustrated, and so not in the mood.

The dogs will not replace the babies, but they will definitely keep you busy, and happy. We got our girl in July, and I cannot imagine life without her now. She is a handful, like a toddler I often say, but I wouldn't have it any other way. Saw an adorable onesie the other day that said "My sister has a tail". Hopefully we will have a little one to buy that for someday soon :)

Still no AF or AF symptoms. I was having some minor cramping on the left side yesterday that didn't feel like my usual AF symptoms, but I was convinced she was coming. But apparently that wasn't it.

I am trying not to symptom spot, but one thing that is definitely not just in my head is that I have been having vivid dreams. Every.single.night. For about a week.

Guess I will just keep waiting. :wacko:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Lucy, I have read that your luteal phase can be up to 16 days..
> 
> This morning DH and I spoke about his birthday coming up end of the month, I told him I want to take him to adopt 2 dogs and he said he would love that, but he would like a BFP more lol, I told we didnt BD enough and his response was 'I know people who only BD once and fell pregnant' I told him we arent other people it wont be easy for us.

My LP ( on a regular medicated cycle) is 16d. 

-------
Way back in 09, i told DH " i want a baby or a puppy "..we ended up with a dog. ( we m/c'd though) and now we have FOUR dogs and still no #4 baby. I just jokingly told him again " its either a baby or a 5th dog "..he knows im serious but it would be crazy with 5 dogs. :haha:

Its not his fault though but its a funny thing we have going. He has slightly the same problem Nita. We BD outside my fertile window or just leading up to it or some weird days that make no sense. My October cycle was the FIRST cycle we BD 5 days in a row for all of my ( what i thought was) fertile period. It was pulling teeth. Lots of lingerie and bribery. :winkwink:


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, have you considered monitored cycles? It does sound like you can benefit from it. That way you know exactly where in your cycle you are. Clomid is suppose to help regulate your cycle, but you still have irregular cycles? If I remembered correctly.

OnEarth - I so understand that, we have no problem to BD when I am not fertile, but when I am fertile DH does not seem to like the BD on schedule thing.

I am trying to figure out if we did BD on time, and how small our odds are this cycle - Its making me crazy not knowing lol. Every article I see they say start to BD 3 days before O date, we BDed the moment I got the heaps of EWCM for the first time, so I can't help to think we missed our chance. :dohh:

I also always thought the TWW won't be as hard as I read - but OMG I am dying to POAS :haha: only 9 dpo today so it will be a BFN. Hopefully I can wait till Sunday for AF to arrive before testing. Also trying not to symptom spot :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Ah Nita, I'm 9 dpo too, so right there with you. I've done a few TWWs and can say that symptom spotting and poas definitely makes it worse LOL. AF is due Friday for me, I could start spotting as early as tomorrow. I always spot before AF, so I always hope beyond all hopes that I won't. 

I was so nauseated today I actually vomited. I'm sure it was just due to dehydration though lol. Even with my best intentions symptom spotting still gets me


----------



## Nita2806

I have thought over the last few months that having 45+ day cycles would prepare me for the TWW - boy was I wrong. On the positive side, if AF shows it will be a 27/28 day cycle for me. DH couldn't believe me when I told him how soon we can try again.

AWW FX for you Belle, you so deserve a BFP, I have all my hopes up for you :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Lucy, have you considered monitored cycles? It does sound like you can benefit from it. That way you know exactly where in your cycle you are. Clomid is suppose to help regulate your cycle, but you still have irregular cycles? If I remembered correctly.
> 
> OnEarth - I so understand that, we have no problem to BD when I am not fertile, but when I am fertile DH does not seem to like the BD on schedule thing.
> 
> I am trying to figure out if we did BD on time, and how small our odds are this cycle - Its making me crazy not knowing lol. Every article I see they say start to BD 3 days before O date, we BDed the moment I got the heaps of EWCM for the first time, so I can't help to think we missed our chance. :dohh:
> 
> I also always thought the TWW won't be as hard as I read - but OMG I am dying to POAS :haha: only 9 dpo today so it will be a BFN. Hopefully I can wait till Sunday for AF to arrive before testing. Also trying not to symptom spot :shrug:

TCOYF says youre fertile the LAST day of your most fertile CM ( EWCM/watery)..not sure how reliable that is all the time but thats what it says?


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Lucy, have you considered monitored cycles? It does sound like you can benefit from it. That way you know exactly where in your cycle you are. Clomid is suppose to help regulate your cycle, but you still have irregular cycles? If I remembered correctly.
> 
> OnEarth - I so understand that, we have no problem to BD when I am not fertile, but when I am fertile DH does not seem to like the BD on schedule thing.
> 
> I am trying to figure out if we did BD on time, and how small our odds are this cycle - Its making me crazy not knowing lol. Every article I see they say start to BD 3 days before O date, we BDed the moment I got the heaps of EWCM for the first time, so I can't help to think we missed our chance. :dohh:
> 
> I also always thought the TWW won't be as hard as I read - but OMG I am dying to POAS :haha: only 9 dpo today so it will be a BFN. Hopefully I can wait till Sunday for AF to arrive before testing. Also trying not to symptom spot :shrug:
> 
> TCOYF says youre fertile the LAST day of your most fertile CM ( EWCM/watery)..not sure how reliable that is all the time but thats what it says?Click to expand...

Well, if that is reliable then we have a chance. I just think to BD a few days before there will be more sperm available to fertilize the egg since sperm can live for 5 days in our bodies. However instructions from my doctor said, no BD from CD9 - 12 and BD CD13 - 15. :blush: I will just wait...If I am still sane by then :haha:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Clomid had actually helped regulate my cycles up until now. This cycle seems to be some kind of cruel joke. I will ask my doc about monitored cycles.

17 DPO today and still no sign of AF, but still getting BFN's and my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. Last night I had cramping like AF and was convinced she was coming, but now it's gone and she's still not here. I am so frustrated at this point. What an awful tease.


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> Clomid had actually helped regulate my cycles up until now. This cycle seems to be some kind of cruel joke. I will ask my doc about monitored cycles.
> 
> 17 DPO today and still no sign of AF, but still getting BFN's and my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. Last night I had cramping like AF and was convinced she was coming, but now it's gone and she's still not here. I am so frustrated at this point. What an awful tease.

How many rounds of Clomid will you be doing?

It sounds like your body is playing some sick game with you. I hope you get an answer soon (either a BFP or AF)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> rickyandlucy said:
> 
> 
> Clomid had actually helped regulate my cycles up until now. This cycle seems to be some kind of cruel joke. I will ask my doc about monitored cycles.
> 
> 17 DPO today and still no sign of AF, but still getting BFN's and my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. Last night I had cramping like AF and was convinced she was coming, but now it's gone and she's still not here. I am so frustrated at this point. What an awful tease.
> 
> How many rounds of Clomid will you be doing?
> 
> It sounds like your body is playing some sick game with you. I hope you get an answer soon (either a BFP or AF)Click to expand...

dont they usually do 6? 

Im new to it so i could be wrong. :blush:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Doc had told me we would do at least 3 rounds, and that was my third. I am willing to give it at least one more go before heading back to the doc.

I am expecting AF to arrive anytime now, but I know that when she actually does I am going to be pretty depressed. I will prob cry. Cried on my way into work this morning just thinking about it. Even though I know there isn't really any hope, until she comes I can't help but hold on to a little shred. My shred will be gone once she comes. :cry:


----------



## rickyandlucy

I know I am overanalyzing, can't help it, but I was looking back at my past cycles and AF has always come BEFORE the temp drop. Just an interesting observation. Come on body, make up your mind already!!!!!


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, i am so sorry, I k ow how you feel, my 5th cycle after I stopped BCP was like that. Cycle 3 and 4 was both 32 days and when I got to my 5th cycle I thought when AF didnt arrive at CD33 i was preg for sure. AF that month only arrived at CD40, at that stage I thought I was ovulating, but clearly not. Hold in there.

My doctor said only 3 ovulatory cycles on Clomid for me, so that gives me 2 more rounds. From what I read, it should not be taken more than 6 months, hopefully you get your bfo before then. 

I cant remember, are you getting the progesterone bloodtest done? IF not, maybe thats something to look at next cycle..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ive done 10 FE cycles but not back to back, they were years apart. Im on route to do 2 Clomid, 3rd is mattering on how those 2 go. 3+ would be pushing my body and sanity. :haha:

Lucy, i hope she comes soon so you can move on! I would agree to ask for a P4 test! At least you can know whats going on to plan earlier.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lucy I'm sorry this is dragging on for you. Its so cruel!

I'll only be doing 3 cycles of femara. So crazy that if I get AF this week I'll be starting femara on Sunday. I had so hoped that I would have gotten a bfp by now (story of my life this past year lol).


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, who knows, you might very well be getting the bfp this week. When will you be testing?


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I think I'll die of shock if I ever get a bfp haha. 

I honestly don't test anymore. I usually just wait for AF unless there is a specific reason I would need to know earlier (a big party right before AF is due). The spotting I get leading up to AF is usually a good sign for me as to whats to come. I could start spotting any day now. So we'll see

Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## Nita2806

FF predict AF to start Sunday, but I am dying to test though. Today I thought Id stop at the store and get some tests for when I want to test, but decided not too because if I have tests I will test.

I am going to try to only test on Sunday if AF doesnt show, so we will see how long I can wait.


----------



## BelleNuit

If I don't get spotting this week I'll test on Friday so I know whether or not I have to get my femara prescription filled. I will be 14 dpo by then so the test should be fairly accurate at that point. 

The last couple days of the TWW are always the worst. I'm hoping I'll be able to hang on to my marbles! lol

Good luck on hanging in there until Sunday! I'm the same, I don't buy tests because I know if I have them at home I'll be tempted to test and will just end up disappointed. I think its better to wait and get your answer all at once than to get some ambiguous squinter.


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> If I don't get spotting this week I'll test on Friday so I know whether or not I have to get my femara prescription filled. I will be 14 dpo by then so the test should be fairly accurate at that point.
> 
> The last couple days of the TWW are always the worst. I'm hoping I'll be able to hang on to my marbles! lol
> 
> Good luck on hanging in there until Sunday! I'm the same, I don't buy tests because I know if I have them at home I'll be tempted to test and will just end up disappointed. I think its better to wait and get your answer all at once than to get some ambiguous squinter.

I just need to find something to keep my mind off it, but DH is being as positive as he can be about this cycke and constantly asks me whether I feel preg yet...the more I tell him no, i dont think this cycle, the more he asks questions. But in all fairness, he is just excited. I could see his face glow when I told him I ovulated, he was more happy about it than I was.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Aaaaaaaaand there goes my shred. AF has finally made her long awaited appearance. She sure knows how to make an entrance. :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Lucy,

I'm so sorry. Even if you're preparing yourself for it, its never any easier.


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I am so sorry. On the bright side, she didnt keep you guessing for longer. 

Goodluck for the next cycle.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Worst part is I am at work and trying not to cry.

I knew it was coming, but you're right, that doesn't make it any easier. I am glad at least that the waiting is over. That was the worst part, not knowing.

DH is going to think I am a crazy person with all the things I am going to try this cycle, lol.


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I think working with a plan and doing everything you can during the cycle will result in a BFP eventually. Even healthy couples with no issues sometimes takes months to TCC. So just hang in there, I know everyone on this thread will get their BFP


----------



## Nita2806

Wow my body is really not handling the level of progesterone very good, my acne got even worse today after the break out started on Saturday and my breasts are really tender and sore. Its usual Pre-AF symptoms but much worse this month.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lucy, :hugs::hugs: What are you doing this cycle?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you for the support ladies, it really does help. No one really knows we are TTC and I want to keep it that way, but sometimes I just need to talk to people who understand.

Game plan for next cycle, nothing too crazy, taking advantage of some things I already have in the house, plus adding some easy things:
Continuing Clomid 100 mg CD 5-9
Pre-natal vitamin daily, also have DH on multi-vitamin
Mucinex twice a day starting at CD 8
BD every other day starting at CD 8, every day during fertile window
Pre-seed (Astroglide version)
Soft-cups
OPK's every day starting at CD 12, also bought some digitals to confirm
Sleepytime tea every night

I already had the mucinex, soft cups, and tea at home, so those are easy no cost additions. The tea I don't expect to have any actual effect, but I read it somewhere and since I already have it I figure why not, lol. I have also vowed to not start testing until at least 12-14 DPO. The BFN's this last cycle were brutal. Hopefully I won't have to put up with those much longer...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> Thank you for the support ladies, it really does help. No one really knows we are TTC and I want to keep it that way, but sometimes I just need to talk to people who understand.
> 
> Game plan for next cycle, nothing too crazy, taking advantage of some things I already have in the house, plus adding some easy things:
> Continuing Clomid 100 mg CD 5-9
> Pre-natal vitamin daily, also have DH on multi-vitamin
> Mucinex twice a day starting at CD 8
> BD every other day starting at CD 8, every day during fertile window
> Pre-seed (Astroglide version) *<- we use this kind!*
> Soft-cups
> OPK's every day starting at CD 12, also bought some digitals to confirm
> Sleepytime tea every night
> 
> I already had the mucinex, soft cups, and tea at home, so those are easy no cost additions. The tea I don't expect to have any actual effect, but I read it somewhere and since I already have it I figure why not, lol. I have also vowed to not start testing until at least 12-14 DPO. The BFN's this last cycle were brutal. Hopefully I won't have to put up with those much longer...

We basically have the same plan when AF shows again.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Glad to hear you use the AstroGlide version too! I waffled on it, but the other kind cost twice as much! I did splurge on some digital OPK's though. Sometimes I have a hard time reading the lines, and I figure when it gets borderline, that's when a digital will come in handy. I had them both sitting in my cart on Amazon, but waited to buy them until AF showed today. Was hoping I wouldn't need them, but oh well. I really, really hope this cycle is the one!!!

It was weird, yesterday my breasts were very tender, and I have never had that happen with AF before. I guess I will know not to get too excited if that happens next time around. The cramps are a real doozy this time though, ouch!! Can't wait to get started on my game plan :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

Fx for you lucy, I am hoping with you that you get your bfp this coming cycle. I like your plan.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Thank you Nita! And baby dust to all!!!!:dust:

Was just looking at the calendar and thank goodness it looks like I will be home for my entire fertile period. I start seasonal traveling for work this week, and will be traveling for several days at a time about once a week for about the next three months, but somehow the timing worked out so my fertile period happens to be right in the middle of a nice big two week gap in between trips :happydance:


----------



## BelleNuit

Woo hoo glad to hear Lucy!


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, thats great news :D Its great when things happen the way you want them too.

Afm - I should be hearing about my bloodtest results from my doctor today. (although I know the results already) will most likely go for an ultrasound in this week and hopefully get more Clomid :D


----------



## Nita2806

Havent heard back from my doctor yet D: and I feel like I am out for this cycle. Breast are far lest tender and sore today so I guess my progesterone are dropping to get ready for AF, and I started getting light AF cramps tonight. Still holding out to test though, but I feel so sad about it. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I'm right there with ya. I also feel out! Haven't started spotting yet (although haven't really checked since early this morning). My CP feels soft but slightly open as well which it often open's up a bit before AF starts. My bbs are definitly sore (nips are sore, and sore along the sides) which I think is probably just due to progesterone. I dunno, I just feel out but I don't feel too sad about it right now. It's like it's inevitable.


----------



## Nita2806

I feel you, Belle. I feel great today (ie. No early pregnancy symptons) bbs arent tender or sore, dont feel tired, no nausea, nothing. I dont feel pregnant at all. I am also still waiting to hear back from my doctor. 11dpo today and the urge to test has gone, ill just wait for AF to show so we can get started on the next cycle. I suppose I should be happy that we are atleast having a chance, vs. The 0% chance we had the last 10 months. :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Any chance is better than no chance :) now that you're Oing you have a good chance of getting pregnant within the next few cycles.

Tan cm started this evening. Ever so faint, but still there, just like how it always starts. Just a matter of time now I think. Going to pick up my femara prescription Thursday. AF is due Friday. I'm under no delusions that I will get a BFP this month.


----------



## Nita2806

I really hope Femara works for you. Correct me if I am wrong, Femara does the same as Clomid, right? It makes you ovulate? I havent done much research on Femara as my doctor never mentioned it as an option.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs: Belle


----------



## BelleNuit

Femara works differently physiologically than clomid but they have the same effect on ovulation. Femara is supposed to be better for lining and cm than clomid though


----------



## Nita2806

Ah Ok. Makes sense.

I did a very bad thing, I decided to test today to put me out of my misery... A very clear :bfn: for me... Now I am anxious to get the cycle started.

Also have not gotten my next clomod prescription, but think i will try and get it tomorow.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry about your BFN Nita. I got the faintest bit of pink spotting today, so I know the end is coming soon too. I am tempted to just go and fill my femara prescription over my lunch break today so that I feel like I'm doing something. 

Its always disappointing when you know the end is coming. I am excited to try something new, but I'm trying to keep my expectations realistic. 

If I ever get pregnant and have a baby I'm never doing this again. We'll just have our 1 miracle baby and be happy and in love with him/her. We won't prevent, but I'm never going to actively TTC again. This is hell


----------



## Nita2806

I kind off expected the BFN, both myself and DH have been drinking during my fertile days, DH also didnt take his multi vitamin for a few weeks, and we didnt BD enough. But I was still hoping for a miracle. DH and I also agreed, if we have our baby one day, after that I wont go back on BCP ever. So if we get preg again, good for us, if we dont than thats it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita we sound so similar lol. I'm sorry about your BFN, even if you were expecting it. My DH also needs reminders all the time to take his vitamins. He regularly quits during my TWW because every time he believes I'm pregnant LOL. He's been wrong 17 times now... but just keeps on hoping. Denial is a powerful thing. 

I'm sorry you didn't get your miracle Nita. I do have high hopes that it will happen for you soon now that they have found what works for you!


----------



## Nita2806

DHs are ao silly, mine keeps on asking me how I am feeling, and by now I know he means do I feel pregnant, so I jist answer no. Now I can say with confidence no lol. I think DH feels guilty, and that its his fault that we are strugling.. I didnt want to go on BCP, I wanted a honeymoon baby, but he insisted I go on BCP and that we wait a bit, now all this after I stopped BCP. But its not his fault, I visited my Gynae before going on it and they said everything was perfect.

I am surprised my doctor have not phoned me about my bloodtest results as yet, usually they phone within 2 to 3 days.

Belle, we will both get our miracles! Dont know when yet, but it will happen. I bet Femara is going to give you the boost you need to catch that egg next month. Are you starting on the lowest dose?


----------



## BelleNuit

Yes I'll be on the lowest dose taking it on CD 3-7. So I'll start taking it on Sunday, assuming AF arrives when i expect it to (she's always on time lol). Because I already ovulate I don't know that there would be much point in putting me on a higher dose.

You can't blame yourself for going on bcp. Who knows if you were Oing normally even before bcp! These things just happen sometimes and we don't always know why. We waited to try till we were ready (which was still relatively early in the grand scheme of things) and I don't regret waiting, even considering the position we are in now. In all likelihood, starting out earlier wouldn't have changed anything for us. 

I am hopeful all of us will eventually have our babies. After 2 years TTC, 95% of people are pregnant/have had their babies. Its really only 5% of the population that is truly infertile and about 10% that are subfertile. I'm hoping we just fall into that subfertile category. In that case, it will just take a little more time


----------



## Nita2806

I think the thing that hits us the hardest is that the 1 year mark is slowing approaching, however, I know i havent Od the first 9 months of TTC, so I bet should not add that time into the equation of calculating the odds of getting pregnant, this was technicaly our first month of having a real chance. I just dont want to wait a whole year more for it though lol

I think DH and I both learned our lesson regarding BCP, no more of that, ever! Yay.

I really cant get my head around unexplained infertility, I mean for goodness sake, they can drill holes into an ovary to make a person Ovulate, surely they must have the tools and knowledge to see why you arent getting pregnant. If everything looks good, then they must be missing something? There must be a reason, i could understand it if you were 40 or older, but you are in the peak of your fertility years. I hope we all are part of the 95%, i dont think I could handle more than 2 years of this.


----------



## BelleNuit

From all I've read it sounds like unexplained is largely due to inefficiencies in the process. Sometimes its a result of sperm dna microfragmentation which impairs the ability to enter the egg and even if conception does occur, cell division may not happen normally. Other times the uterine lining just isn't receptive and failure to implant will happen. Sometimes its due to egg quality issues, which can't be detected. Sometimes the fallopian tube doesn't pick up the egg that was ovulated so conception can't happen, sometimes the tube is stiff and can't transport the embryo to the womb. 

There are tons of possible explanations, sometimes (when its still early on) unexplained infertility is just a result of pure dumb luck and there is nothing wrong at all (just sucky dice rolls, lol). 

I find it hard to believe that its already been a year. If we hit the 2 year mark we'll be doing IVF. I find that terrifying. this past year already seemed to by at super speed... I'm sure the next will too.


----------



## mamabearofsep

If it gives you any re-assurance, my doctor had me on 50mg of Clomid in November, 100mg in November and within a month I got pregnant (I am 5 weeks right now) 

Keep positive and let all things flow!


----------



## Nita2806

Its so crazy that so many things can go wrong, I just dont understand how they cant pinpoint 1 specific thing with the technology available. And I cant even imagine your frustration with not knowing (if you knew, you could obviously be doing something about it) 

Well, hopefully Femara will fix whatever the problem may be :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Mamabear did you have unexplained infertility? 

Thanks Nita it is pretty crazy to think about how complex fertility is!

I go back and forth with feeling frustrated and not really caring what the problem is. I keep trying to tell myself being unexplained is actually a good thing. There are no major impediments, and the unexplained cohort is typically a clinics highest success rate for IVF. 

Filled femara prescription today, $6 for 5 pills. Wowzers!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - AF started a few days ago. I have my first RE appointment next Tuesday. Won't be surprised if he suggests laparoscopy. My guess is that or more clomid + IUI. He's apparently the best RE in the area and his clinic's success rate with IVF is well above the average. My dad's 2nd wife saw him to get pregnant with my little brother and sister (10 and 14 years ago). Feeling hopeful! 

Good luck with the Fermara, Belle!


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck at your appointment Joy! It's always nerve wracking when you start seeing an RE. Those success rates sound good, and I have no doubts they'll get you where you want to go! Do you think you'll start IUI right away?

I feel like I'm needlessly/stubbornly dragging my heels through this process. I just want it to fricken happen, and I don't want to have to pay a fortune to make it happen.


----------



## Nita2806

Sorry AF showed Joy, goodluck at your appointment, I am sure they will get you where you want to be.

Belle, Femara is cheap? Compared to Clomid lol

Afm - had bit of a rough night. Woke up with severe heartburn that made me vomit. I have had that kind of heart burn before, but not like this. I could barely breath while it happened. And seems like that stomach bug is still around, woke up very nauseous. Just wish it will go away. Will contact my doctor today to find out about my Clomid prescription


----------



## BelleNuit

I have no idea what clomid costs here! I'm using letrozole which is the generic for femara, so probably cheaper because of that.

Sorry to hear about your awful stomach bug! I hope its not the flu!


----------



## Nita2806

The generic is definately cheaper :haha: I used Fertomid thats the generic for clomid the first month and it was so much cheaper. I paid for my last round of Clomid about 45$


----------



## Nita2806

I called my doctor to find out about my CD21 bloodtest results, and they said they havent received it yet, I should wait till Monday. Its so weird, since I got the result 2 hours after the test was done. So I have to wait to hear back from them and then my doctor will decide whether or not I will continue Clomid - I am so bummed now.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita its possible my insurance covered part of the cost as well. Also Canadian healthcare covers some of the cost for drugs. I just thought more than a dollar per pill was pretty high regardless!

Sorry to hear that your docs didn't get your results somehow. Hopefully they will get their act together soon so that you know what to expect next cycle!

I had a funny (not so funny?) dream last night. There were 2 large panthers living in my front yard and a family of bunnies. The panthers began eating the bunnies as panthers do, until there was just 2 bunnies left. A mommy and a baby bunny. I went outside to try to save them, they were running for their lives from the panthers.... who eventually ate them. Now what kind of a metaphor for infertility is that LOL, Literally the fertile bunnies got all gobbled up and I was left with nothing... sounds familiar


----------



## rickyandlucy

I paid about $26 for 10 pills of clomid. Insurance didn't cover any of it this time (switched insurance recently). Keeps creeping up and up. I think I started at $3, then $10. Has me worried about what my insurance would do if we actually do have a baby.

Creepy dream!


----------



## Nita2806

I am paying for everything myself, I keep my medical aid (or insurance as you call it) for emergencies, we only have a hospital plan with some savings, i can use my savings for Clomid, but a whole years savings is equal to two rounds of Clomid. 

What a weird dream :sleep:


----------



## Ask4joy

If RE recommends IUI then we will start right away. If I were still in my 20s I'd give it more time but since I'm getting close to 35 and would like 2-3 children, there's no time to waste! 

Crazy dream, Belle. Sounds like one I would have!

Nita - AF hasn't shown up yet, right? Could you be having early pregnancy symptoms? FX for you!


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, AF is due Sunday. I tested on 11dpo and a very clear BFN. If no AF on Monday Ill test again, but I dont feel pregnant at all. And I know the bug is doing the rounds, so me feeling sick is just the bug :haha:

I also have some good news to share. We are one fur baby richer. She is only 3 weeks old, and we need to wait 4 more weeks before she can come home. I will try attach a photo of her :happydance: I cant wait for her to come home.
 



Attached Files:







426121432_149947.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BelleNuit

What a sweetheart!!!!! OMG I'm in love!


----------



## Ask4joy

Aaahhh I want another fur baby! I have a dog which DH has come to love but he's not big on pets. He said maybe a kitten when we move into our house next month. I might just come home with one and he'll have to accept it because he'll see how happy I am. Hehe.


----------



## Nita2806

This will be our first fur baby together. And planning to adopt another one in about 2 weeks time. I know she wont fill the emptiness of a baby, but it will help. Both myself and DH are crazy about animals, DH will turn our house into a farm if he could and fill it with all kind of animals.


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> If RE recommends IUI then we will start right away. If I were still in my 20s I'd give it more time but since I'm getting close to 35 and would like 2-3 children, there's no time to waste!
> 
> Crazy dream, Belle. Sounds like one I would have!
> 
> Nita - AF hasn't shown up yet, right? Could you be having early pregnancy symptoms? FX for you!

It feels kind of crazy, but next cycle we'll do iui. I am now on 8 dpo according to ff, but I'm not a 100 % sure of the accuracy. I'm happy though as my Chinese herbs seems to have helped on my temps compared to previous months. The only "good month" I had was on Clomid and progesterone. 



Nita2806 said:


> Ask, AF is due Sunday. I tested on 11dpo and a very clear BFN. If no AF on Monday Ill test again, but I dont feel pregnant at all. And I know the bug is doing the rounds, so me feeling sick is just the bug :haha:
> 
> I also have some good news to share. We are one fur baby richer. She is only 3 weeks old, and we need to wait 4 more weeks before she can come home. I will try attach a photo of her :happydance: I cant wait for her to come home.

Oh, sooo cute!! I would so love to have an animal here!! I'll just continue my regular visits to the local shelter.. Only cats this far, but have intention of visiting dog shelters too :)



Ask4joy said:


> Aaahhh I want another fur baby! I have a dog which DH has come to love but he's not big on pets. He said maybe a kitten when we move into our house next month. I might just come home with one and he'll have to accept it because he'll see how happy I am. Hehe.

Kitties!! :) I'm a crazy cat lady!! 


BTW, anyone had their ph measured down there? I've gotten some ph strips and started looking it up, I think my ph is way too high so I'll start trying to eat some yoghurt or something.. (I think I have ph around 5-6 and it should ideally be around 3-4).


----------



## BelleNuit

Aww, I hope you get your kitten Joy! Nita are you thinking on getting a 2nd pup? It will be so exciting when you finally get to bring her home!

We've had our dog for a couple months now and she has changed our life for the better. I don't really care for dogs (i'm a cat person), but I really do love our little Zola Bear! Its been fun watching her grow into a full sized dog.... shes about 50 pounds now and I think she'll grow another 30 more!

Otherwise, DH and I had a big talk tonight and we are seriously considering living a childfree life if we don't get pregnant after another year of TTC. I don't think either of us really want to pursue fertility treatments (IUI or IVF). I give myself full permission to change my mind, but as for now its something that we are putting some thought into. I don't think living childfree would be all bad. I can see some immediate perks. Aside from femara for the next 3 cycles, we'll probably go back to just trying naturally, and if it hasn't happened after 2 years of TTC (next December) then we'll call it quits. We won't prevent, but we won't try either. I like the idea of having some kind of ending in sight.


----------



## Nita2806

Nore, we did have a kitty(Not really ours, more like my parents in law cat, but we live with them currently), but he was very naughty, unfortunately he liked to walk around the neighborhood, actually thats how we got him, he pitched at the house one day and we decided to keep him. Because of his bad habits he got hit by a car :( we decided no more cats. Also, I have never heard of testing your PH down there, I think it also differs, depending on your diet(or so it makes sense to me)

Belle, definately thinking of getting a second pup. I just cant wait for the next few weeks to go by so I can get her. In the meanwhile I will get her things ready for her when she comes home. I can tell already, she is going to be a very spoiled doggy. She is a mixed breed between a poodle and scottish terrier, so doubt she will get very big, but I like smaller doggies though.

DH and I will have to take a break in March from TTC, I have my final exams in November and I cant risk having a baby on the same time I have exams.

Sometimes, I wish I just knew how long we need to wait still, like having a date as to when its going to happen, atleast then I dont have to waste money on HPTs and just test when the time is right. I dont want to think about a childfree life...that scares me, as both DH and I really badly want children. Adoption is not an option for us, I know it sounds cruel, but thats just how I feel.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I think it's too soon for you to consider childfree, you just started ovulating!! Woo hoo!!

For me it's more just that I'm considering at this time what treatments I want and don't want, what I can or can't live with. My answer might change over the next year. I do still want children. I'm more just accepting that my life could be full and rewarding either way.


----------



## Nita2806

Its almost like we are TTC for the first month :haha:

I had AF cramps this morning, with a teeny tiny bit of spotting, some stretchy CM and my CP is very low and slightly open. All signs leading to AF.. Still havent heard back from my doctor, so they can expect a very upsetting call from me on Monday. If AF shows Sunday, then I would need my Clomid before Wednesday.

Belle, will you be trying anything new this cycle, apart from the Femara?


----------



## BelleNuit

Just my regular supplements and healthy living lifestyle. I started using Ovaboost about a week ago. It's supposed to support egg quality.


----------



## Nita2806

Great, FX that it works for you. You looked so chilled in the TWW though, atleast you didnt have to wait too long to try again. Really hoping this gives you the boost you need.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita. I've had several TWWs already. I used to freak out and symptom spot like crazy. Then I realized it's easier just to forget about it as much as possible. I don't really expect to be pregnant anymore, so it's easy not to get worked up during the TWW. 

With my short cycles I never have to wait too long for anything. 

I'm still rooting for you and hoping you'll get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Belle. Really appreciate it :hugs:

I can just imagine your frustration, of doing it month after month. :(

And now, I just want to vent a bit, if thats ok. I am planning a small get together for DHs Birthday for next weekend, en his pregnant friend is coming. I am not sure I can handle it, I dont want to be rude, its not her fault I am strugling TTC, but I just dont want to hear her stories the whole day :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Saw my RE today. Was supposed to go in on Tuesday but they had to reschedule me. Was rushing around trying to get all my records faxed over but made it happen!

Summary of the appt:

- Try naturally 2 more months (not technically "infertile" until 1 full year of trying). HSG I had last month could increase fertility. In 2 months will be dx with unexplained infertility if not pregnant.
- Still considered "young" in their eyes. 
- If still not pregnant in 2 months do 3-4 rounds of clomid + IUI. Then IVF.
- 60-70% chance of success with 1 round of IVF.
- symptoms not really indicative of endo and even if I had endo it is probably early stages given my age and surgery wouldn't change my chances much.

He sent in my script for clomid and gave me the semen collection cup and told me it's up to us but he thinks we should try a couple more months. He said he thinks we just haven't gotten lucky yet. I think we will try this cycle and next then start IUI in March if we need to.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So I stumbled on something interesting today that I thought I should share here in the off chance it helps any of you. I feel like I have heard this before, but it didn't really click until now. I might try a gluten free diet! What have I got to lose right? Lol. https://kellybroganmd.com/gluten-got-baby-gluten-causing-infertility/


----------



## Nita2806

Joy, that sounds very promising, it also sounds like your RE is positive that you will get pregnant.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Nita. It's good to have a plan and I'm feeling a little more hopeful myself. I hope your husband's friend doesn't say anything to upset you. I know how hard it can be to be around pregnant women...being a teacher of young children it seems that I'm constantly around pregnant women (parents of students and my co-workers). 

Lucy - I tried gluten free for 1 month a month or so ago. I didn't notice a difference in how I felt and decided I probably don't have a gluten intolerance and stopped. One of my best friends who was diagnosed with unexplained infertility tried it for several months after her doctor suggested it. She got pregnant but sadly miscarried. She tried it again several more months and didn't get pregnant. She ended up doing IVF and got pregnant on the first try.


----------



## BelleNuit

Guys, I don't know what to do. I found out last night that my DH has never actually quit smoking weed (not surprised). He was supposed to have quit in December so that we could have a fair shot this cycle with femara. I caught him last night with supposedly his very last joint. I really do believe his habit is the reason we can't get pregnant.

Now I don't know if I want to start tomorrow or not. Should I believe him that this time he's actually quit and therefore take a break for a month and try again next cycle with femara? Or should I just accept that he's never actually going to quit, do the femara (because it probably wasn't going to work anyway) and then be done with it? I'm also so friggen angry that I don't even want to look at him, much less BD with him.


----------



## Nita2806

Oh Belle, my heart breaks to read your post. I remember you saying that he did quit a while ago... Its horrible to find out that he hasnt. I agree with you, the weed does lower your chances. 

This is what I do with DHs drinking habits, dont know if it will give you an answer or even help you. But the first 2 cycles on Clomid, my agreement was that if he stops drinking alcohol from CD1-5 then I take the Clomid, so that neither of us dont waste our time, and he did it because he really wants a baby. Cycle 3 is just dumb luck, both drank alcohol because we believed it wont work. And I had this conversation with DH this morning again, i get the side effe ts from 150mg pretty bad, and the way I am going through it again, is if he commits from his side as well, so we will see. If he really stopped then I would go ahead with Femara.

Afm - end of CD27 and 14 or possibly 13 dpo, no AF, no Spotting, just mild cramping. Im not testing, i cant handle another BFN. FF predicts AF will start tomorow....so we will see.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita, that does help. 

I really hope that AF doesn't show for you.

Did your husband's bday happen already? I was thinking about how to handle that situation with the pregnant friend. I have actively avoided pregnant friends for that reason.

I would say you don't have to feel obligated to listen to her stories. If you do have a friend who knows maybe you could buddy up with them and have them change the conversation for you, DH could do the same. If you need a break you could suddenly have to run to the kitchen for something. You can't univite her, but you don't need to indulge her either


----------



## Nita2806

Luckily its only next week Saturday, so I have time to prepare myself. I will be the host, so making the excuse of having to run to the kitchen to check on something is a very good idea. THANK YOU! I havent spoken to DH about this, because he is really happy to see her again. There will only be 2 other ladies apart from the pregnant friend. The one I have never met before, so I might be asking her a lot about herself to keep the conversation going about her, and the other one is very young and we dont get along that well, she is still very immature.

I however really hope your DH comes to the point of quitting weed, does he only smoke it casually or is he badly addicted? Sorry I dont know too much about weed and how addicted it is lol. I asked DH and he just said, smoked it once and it was horrible, so never again


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle I'm so sorry to hear that your DH hasn't been honest with you. I can imagine how upset you are. The good news is that despite his continual use he had a normal SA. I think you should still try the Femara if it's inexpensive.

Speaking of smoke, our neighbor chain smokes and it's been seeping into our apartment. It's been so horrible the last couple months that we've been complaining to management. I sent an email last night after coming home and getting a headache from the second hand smoke. Even my hair smelled like it. Well, this morning they moved out! Today I googled second hand smoke and infertility and there is a very clear correlation. One study showed that women undergoing IVF and smoked had a 19% success rate, women who lived with a smoker had a 20% success rate while non-smokers who were not exposed to second hand smoke had a 55% success rate. We move into our new house at the beginning of March. Maybe I'll get pregnant then! (Or now that the smoker is gone)!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Ask, I know I need to try to keep it in perspective as his use is fairly minimal (from what he says, who knows). But it's just so hard with unexplained, there is so much outside of your control, but this is one factor that we can control! I'm just very hurt by his continued lying.

Second hand smoke is pretty awful! I'm very excited to hear that you have a move coming up! It also sounds like your appt. with your RE went well. That's great that he still thinks it's worthwhile to continue trying naturally for a couple more cycles! 

I read one doc online say that a couple shouldn't really be considered infertile until they have been trying for 2 years. We are probably just sub-fertile, which blows


----------



## Nita2806

Omw!! I am shocked to read about the second hand smoke. Nobody at home smokes, thank goodness, but half the people I work with smoke, and i am exposed to it for most of my working day. I never really thought about it influencing fertility. Glad to hear about the smoker moving away, heres to hoping with him away you will be able to conceive :D


----------



## BelleNuit

We aren't going to try this month. I'm not going to track anything, or take femara. We won't prevent but I need a break from all of this. Not trying. 

DH is smoking up the last of his weed today. If he can stay clean and stick with it I will consider femara next cycle. If not then I dunno. I'm just done with this and need a break


----------



## Ask4joy

I understand needing a break, Belle. After three failed cycles on clomid DH and I both smoked a little of the green stuff. I figure one time isn't going to change much at this point. We decided it was a one time thing and definitely won't continue. I feel good about trying on our own a couple more cycles before doing any ART.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs::hugs: about DH. 

CD2, so this is our last FE cycle before Clo!


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, I am sending lots of hugs your way, it sounds like you need it. I totally get that you want to take a break, I hope it works for you.

Ask, so happy to hear you get to try more cycles on your own, its only a matter of time before you get your BFP.

FX for you onearth :D


----------



## Nita2806

So, I am at the end of CD28 (14/15 dpo) and still no spotting or AF - but I guess it will start just as I post this lol. Just have some mild cramping still, but ive had it since 11dpo. Maybe my LP is 16 days... Dont think I have O date wrong with more than 1 or 2 days. I have one CB test left and will test Tuesday, since thats when I am sure I am late.


----------



## Ask4joy

FX for you, Nita! 

I just informed my school where I teach that I will not be returning next year. I have been there 9 years and the last year since getting married and moving have been commuting but an hour each way every day. It's been tough. We thought I would be pregnant by now and have bought a house close to DH's work and my step sons' school but even farther from my work. I feel a huge weight off my shoulders knowing I won't be going back next year. Hopefully I'll be pregnant soon but if not I'll probably find something part time and way less stressful. I love teaching young children but it certainly isn't easy! 19 5 and 6 year olds all day takes it out of you!


----------



## Nita2806

Thats great Ask, and hopefully you will get pregnant soon and then everything will be in place, hopefully like you planned it. I have to be honest, so happy I dont work with kids, although sometimes I think I do (when adults behave like kids lol), especially with having fertility issues.

Anyone check their CP often? Mine was low and firm a few days ago, but today its very high, cant even tell if its open or closed. For AF it should be low and slightly open? Right?


----------



## BelleNuit

That sounds great Joy! Sounds like things are moving in a positive direction for you. 

I have high hopes for you Nita. I wouldn't be surprised at all if you got a BFP. 

AFM, my DH is being such an a$$. One day clean and he is already screaming at me and freaking out over the smallest things. I friggen hate this stage, and I hate that every time he gets clean we have to go through it again. Its like he's irritable and uses that as an excuse to take out all of his frustration/anxiety on me. I am literally so angry with him I'm vibrating. I'm glad we're not trying this month. I'd much rather throttle him. I'm starting to realize that he just doesn't handle stress well and so he self-medicates (his words). News flash... needing to be medicated to get through normal life stressors is NOT FRIGGEN NORMAL. 

I could go on, but I will spare you. I'm having serious second thoughts about having a baby with him. First of all it shouldn't be this fricken hard. Second of all he's highly critical of himself and everyone around him. I can handle it, but a child shouldn't be subjected to that kind of behaviour. Fucking asshole.


----------



## Nita2806

Oh Belle :hugs: I cant even imagine what you must be going through now and I dont know what to say :cry: I am so sad after reading your post. Strugling with fertility is hard as it is already, and I think its very unfair that your DH is not supporting you right now, when it sounds like you really need it. 

But, if you need to talk or vent about it even more, you know you can do it here. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Belle, i understand an addict, its a rough time during detox. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

My doctor still dont have my bloodtest results, siiiggh. They are going to phone the lab and ask for the results again. I have an appointment on Thursday morning with my doctor.

Also adjusted my O date to CD14 instead of CD13, and I have started spotting. I expect AF to be here in full force tonight.


----------



## rickyandlucy

Does clomid affect sleep for any of you? I take mine in the morning, but it still seems to mess with my sleep. I don't sleep as well, I don't feel rested, and I feel tired all day. :(


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy - I take Clomid at night, so that I get the side effects through the night and not during the day.

Afm - Ugh! Spotting stopped. Wish AF would just arrive, so done with this cycle now.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DH decided to look up the SE of Clomid. He said it sounds scary.. i had to remind him not everyone gets SE or all the scary ones!


----------



## Nita2806

On earth, on what dosage Clomid are you? The side effects are scary, theres such a long list lol luckily the common ones (or atleast the ones i get) is managable. And if it gives me a BFP it would have been so worth it.


----------



## Norelisa

A bit unsure of my DPO now.. according to the "research" setting I o-ed on CD12 and according to the "advanced" it happened on CD14.. Anyway.. This morning my temp dropped a lot, so guess AF is around the corner.. spotting started yesterday... 

Conculsion: TCM + Acupuncture seemed to help on my temps. :)

Next up: wooooah.. next up is IUI... still stressful with hubby travelling.. but we should manage.. As I have o-ed between CD 12 and CD 19 its a bit difficult to pin point when he has to be home... This Sunday he might do another SA and then he'll FINALLY start his herbs.. I'll prepare for him for the week he is away.. then when he is back from Cambodia then we'll IUI + bd .. 

Also a few more weeks before I might be able to stop my epilepsy medication for good:D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> On earth, on what dosage Clomid are you? The side effects are scary, theres such a long list lol luckily the common ones (or atleast the ones i get) is managable. And if it gives me a BFP it would have been so worth it.

This cycle im on my last FE cycle, then break, then 25mg clomid. IF theres issues on 25, ill bump down to 12.5 after another break cycle. 

I dont love the break cycles but i need to.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> On earth, on what dosage Clomid are you? The side effects are scary, theres such a long list lol luckily the common ones (or atleast the ones i get) is managable. And if it gives me a BFP it would have been so worth it.
> 
> This cycle im on my last FE cycle, then break, then 25mg clomid. IF theres issues on 25, ill bump down to 12.5 after another break cycle.
> 
> I dont love the break cycles but i need to.Click to expand...

I have never heard anyone take that low dosage of Clomid :haha: but I don't think you should be worried about side effects at all on that dosage. I barely had any on 50mg, it started getting really bad for me on 150mg (still managable though).

P.S. take the Clomid at night - if you get side effects you get them in your sleep and not during the day.

Norelisa - your temps look great :happydance:, sorry about AF though. Are you doing anything with IUI? Like trigger, or Clomid...


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> On earth, on what dosage Clomid are you? The side effects are scary, theres such a long list lol luckily the common ones (or atleast the ones i get) is managable. And if it gives me a BFP it would have been so worth it.
> 
> This cycle im on my last FE cycle, then break, then 25mg clomid. IF theres issues on 25, ill bump down to 12.5 after another break cycle.
> 
> I dont love the break cycles but i need to.Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard anyone take that low dosage of Clomid :haha: but I don't think you should be worried about side effects at all on that dosage. I barely had any on 50mg, it started getting really bad for me on 150mg (still managable though).
> 
> P.S. take the Clomid at night - if you get side effects you get them in your sleep and not during the day.
> 
> Norelisa - your temps look great :happydance:, sorry about AF though. Are you doing anything with IUI? Like trigger, or Clomid...Click to expand...

Yes, clomid or Femara and trigger and three ultrasounds included in our package :) plus progesterone :) and I'll continue acupuncture..


----------



## Nita2806

Sounds like you are going to get your BFP soon Norelisa.

I was thinking of asking my doctor tomorow (if she agrees to let me stay on clomid for a few more months) if we can do trigger as well, but then I will need to check my tubes as well and DH needs to get his SA done. But I will do one more cycle on just clomid, then in March take a break and in April do clomid and trigger (gives us enough time to get the HSG and SA done.)

Very nervous to see my doctor while on AF :(


----------



## Norelisa

Af coming, I can feel it :( it's 8:40 pm here, should I count tomorrow as cd1? Not really full flow yet, guess it'll start during the night.. Will be interesting to see if acupuncture helps for the pain..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Af coming, I can feel it :( it's 8:40 pm here, should I count tomorrow as cd1? Not really full flow yet, guess it'll start during the night.. Will be interesting to see if acupuncture helps for the pain..

Oh no - sorry about AF :( Hope the pain isnt too bad. I would say count tomorow as CD1 (I am always confused as to when CD1 really is)

We are almost cycle buddies :happydance: I am on CD2 now.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Af coming, I can feel it :( it's 8:40 pm here, should I count tomorrow as cd1? Not really full flow yet, guess it'll start during the night.. Will be interesting to see if acupuncture helps for the pain..
> 
> Oh no - sorry about AF :( Hope the pain isnt too bad. I would say count tomorow as CD1 (I am always confused as to when CD1 really is)
> 
> We are almost cycle buddies :happydance: I am on CD2 now.Click to expand...

I'll count tomorrow as CD 1 and I can always talk to the RE about it on Saturday.. It's so scary, we are already at "IUI".. We'll probably do one month on iui then next without, just trying to drag out the time before ivf comes up as a solution.. Though I feel there is a bigger step for ivf for sure!


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Af coming, I can feel it :( it's 8:40 pm here, should I count tomorrow as cd1? Not really full flow yet, guess it'll start during the night.. Will be interesting to see if acupuncture helps for the pain..
> 
> Oh no - sorry about AF :( Hope the pain isnt too bad. I would say count tomorow as CD1 (I am always confused as to when CD1 really is)
> 
> We are almost cycle buddies :happydance: I am on CD2 now.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll count tomorrow as CD 1 and I can always talk to the RE about it on Saturday.. It's so scary, we are already at "IUI".. We'll probably do one month on iui then next without, just trying to drag out the time before ivf comes up as a solution.. Though I feel there is a bigger step for ivf for sure!Click to expand...

Lets hope you dont have to go over to IVF and that you get your BFP on IUI. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Sounds like you are going to get your BFP soon Norelisa.
> 
> I was thinking of asking my doctor tomorow (if she agrees to let me stay on clomid for a few more months) if we can do trigger as well, but then I will need to check my tubes as well and DH needs to get his SA done. But I will do one more cycle on just clomid, then in March take a break and in April do clomid and trigger (gives us enough time to get the HSG and SA done.)
> 
> Very nervous to see my doctor while on AF :(

You should ask for it if you think you need it. 

Its not bad, a pinch and done. ( less than getting your ears pierced) I did mine while on a bike ride!


----------



## Nita2806

Morning ladies, an update after my doctors appointment. My doctor agreed to 3 more rounds on Clomid. She warned me that Clomid can make me O one month and not the next, so I should not be too excited that I will O this next month (feel like I am back at square one). We just need to BD a lot and hope. Since we now know I can O, the Ovarian drilling will not be done. DH need to do his SA in 3 weeks time. If I am not Pregnant after 3 ovulatory cycles then we need to check my tubes. We wont be doing the trigger for now. Oh and I had an U/s - my ovaries looks good :)

Just in general, she warned me to stay away from generic fertility meds - recent studies show that the generic does not work as good as the real deal. I don't know if it's true or not, but it's worth a mention.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Just in general, she warned me to stay away from generic fertility meds - recent studies show that the generic does not work as good as the real deal. I don't know if it's true or not, but it's worth a mention.

Id say thats bologna. ( IMO). She also cant say what your insurance will or wont cover. MANY only cover the generic.


----------



## Norelisa

Been to the fertility clinic. CD 2, u/s showed many eggs. Will start clomid tonight, so that my lining hopefully will be thick enough. Will take twice a day on Dr recommendation, 50 mg morning and 50 mg night. Next appointment on Jan 5(Sunday). He couldn't confirm yet, but likely my uterus is normal and not acruate as they suspected during the xray. 

He was impressed with my fertility friend app, haha, not that common in Thailand! Got recommended to take vitamin e for the lining, I also could have gotten some injections but let's keep that for next round if the lining proves to be thin next u/s. We've got approx 16,6 % chance with hubbys low morphology. Hubby will go back on Sunday for another SA. I'll go and buy vit e (800 units) and start my "anti sinus infection -effort" too. Planning to take vitamin c and do daily nasal flushes for prevention..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> Been to the fertility clinic. CD 2, u/s showed many eggs. Will start clomid tonight, so that my lining hopefully will be thick enough. Will take twice a day on Dr recommendation, 50 mg morning and 50 mg night. Next appointment on Jan 5(Sunday). He couldn't confirm yet, but likely my uterus is normal and not acruate as they suspected during the xray.
> 
> He was impressed with my fertility friend app, haha, not that common in Thailand! Got recommended to take vitamin e for the lining, I also could have gotten some injections but let's keep that for next round if the lining proves to be thin next u/s. We've got approx 16,6 % chance with hubbys low morphology. Hubby will go back on Sunday for another SA. I'll go and buy vit e (800 units) and start my "anti sinus infection -effort" too. Planning to take vitamin c and do daily nasal flushes for prevention..

hm,, im interested in hearing about Vit E and lining!


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Been to the fertility clinic. CD 2, u/s showed many eggs. Will start clomid tonight, so that my lining hopefully will be thick enough. Will take twice a day on Dr recommendation, 50 mg morning and 50 mg night. Next appointment on Jan 5(Sunday). He couldn't confirm yet, but likely my uterus is normal and not acruate as they suspected during the xray.
> 
> He was impressed with my fertility friend app, haha, not that common in Thailand! Got recommended to take vitamin e for the lining, I also could have gotten some injections but let's keep that for next round if the lining proves to be thin next u/s. We've got approx 16,6 % chance with hubbys low morphology. Hubby will go back on Sunday for another SA. I'll go and buy vit e (800 units) and start my "anti sinus infection -effort" too. Planning to take vitamin c and do daily nasal flushes for prevention..

Norelisa thats sounds great, really sounds like the fertility clinic knows what they are doing. We are Clomid buddies - I am also starting to take mine tonight :happydance: Hope you dont get a sinus infection again.

I went to see a dietitian this morning, and well, as expected, I need to lose some weight :haha: and my eating pattern is very wrong. I am on a detox for a week, only allowed to eat fruit, veggies, crackerbreak, fish, chicken and drink water. I know healthy eating and excercise and weightloss are all factors that can influence how Clomid works. I am hoping with this attempt that it will make my chances bigger for Clomid to work again. It's probably also better for pregnancy if I start to eat healthy now :thumbup:


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> hm,, im interested in hearing about Vit E and lining!
> 
> My Dr was talking about this study, as I knew I had a thinner lining when on Clomid. I think this link is the one he talked about. I managed to find natural vitamin E and not synthetic.
> 
> https://natural-fertility-info.com/vitamin-e-essential-to-improve-fertility.html
> 
> 
> (Obviously next appointment on Feb 5 and not Jan 5..)Click to expand...


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> Been to the fertility clinic. CD 2, u/s showed many eggs. Will start clomid tonight, so that my lining hopefully will be thick enough. Will take twice a day on Dr recommendation, 50 mg morning and 50 mg night. Next appointment on Jan 5(Sunday). He couldn't confirm yet, but likely my uterus is normal and not acruate as they suspected during the xray.
> 
> He was impressed with my fertility friend app, haha, not that common in Thailand! Got recommended to take vitamin e for the lining, I also could have gotten some injections but let's keep that for next round if the lining proves to be thin next u/s. We've got approx 16,6 % chance with hubbys low morphology. Hubby will go back on Sunday for another SA. I'll go and buy vit e (800 units) and start my "anti sinus infection -effort" too. Planning to take vitamin c and do daily nasal flushes for prevention..
> 
> Norelisa thats sounds great, really sounds like the fertility clinic knows what they are doing. We are Clomid buddies - I am also starting to take mine tonight :happydance: Hope you dont get a sinus infection again.
> 
> I went to see a dietitian this morning, and well, as expected, I need to lose some weight :haha: and my eating pattern is very wrong. I am on a detox for a week, only allowed to eat fruit, veggies, crackerbreak, fish, chicken and drink water. I know healthy eating and excercise and weightloss are all factors that can influence how Clomid works. I am hoping with this attempt that it will make my chances bigger for Clomid to work again. It's probably also better for pregnancy if I start to eat healthy now :thumbup:Click to expand...


Clomid buddies :hugs: woop woop!! 

Ouf, diet yeah.. I've been trying for the past couple of days to note everything I eat, in two categories, healthy and unhealthy.. Not fun, but guess it's good to make small changes in the right direction, it's good for fertility but it's also good for us, right? :)

Since this morning my nose and throat have started acting up, though I'm afraid it will continue into another sinus infection.. Sleeping with a scarf and air con tonight, haha. Already done two nasal flushes with home made saline solution.. First try came out wrong, haha, two times top much salt and baking soda.. Had to add extra water for second round..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, its horrible that you get the sinus infection, perhaps you should have tried Femara, but its too late now, lol. Just hang in there, if you get your BFP it will be worth it.

Do you have any other Clomid side effects so far? I woke up very thirsty, lol. The headaches and hot flushes only started after 2 days last month.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa, its horrible that you get the sinus infection, perhaps you should have tried Femara, but its too late now, lol. Just hang in there, if you get your BFP it will be worth it.
> 
> Do you have any other Clomid side effects so far? I woke up very thirsty, lol. The headaches and hot flushes only started after 2 days last month.

Well, Femara is not common here and hence expensive.. As my sore throat and achy nose started before the Clomid I guess I cannot blame clomid unless it turns into a full blown sinus infection. 

Managed to sleepy with head elevated, so feeling a bit better this morning. Going to volunteer at the farmers market now, so I'll probably get myself a hot milk with honey when I get back home and plenty of water at the stand with the kittens :)

I haven't really had much of side effects besides sinus infections.. Then again, I might have hot flushes without realising. It's always 30+ Celsius here so not easy to tell :haha:


----------



## Nita2806

Ahh, I understand about Femara. Glad you are feeling better today. A farmers market sounds like fun :D

We are busy moving so everything is a mess here, we decided last minute last night to start to move, without anything really being packed.

I get the hot flushes during the night, thank goodness, lol. But I have to add, I only started getting them on 150mg.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, how are you doing on Clomid? 

I am having horrible side effects just like last month, except I had some blurred vision this morning, which I never had before. The worst is the hot flushes - DH likes to make fun of me when I tell him I have them.

So, DH's birthday was this weekend, and his pregnant friend didnt mention her pregnancy even once, But then DH started asking her questions, and that was though. She knows we have been trying for almost a year now, and when DH asked her how long they tried I could see she didnt want to answer as it would hurt me, but DH insisted to know and she said 6 weeks. :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

So my Ava says I am going to O today!! I hope it is right. We BD'ed this morning just in case. Fx!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita it sounds like your DH's friend was trying to be gracious which is best case scenario. There are plenty of women who take only 6 weeks to get pregnant.... there are also plenty of women who take well over a year. You're in good company :) I like to remind myself of the stat that 95% of women are pregnant after 2 years ttc. Just because I wasn't in the 85% who got pregnant the first year doesn't mean I won't be able to get pregnant this next year. I probably won't REALLY be able to accept a diagnosis of infertility until its been 2 years LOL, denial's a powerful thing

I've been reading quite a bit about the effects of myo-inositol and melatonin on egg quality. Looks like the combination of the two is quite good at improving the quality of the follicles with greater numbers being retrieved during IVF cycles when compared to controls. The effect might not be great enough to make a difference during natural cycles, but who knows! 

I'm sticking to my guns with not tracking, but I know I'm fertile right now anyway due to ewcm lol. DH and I will probably just BD the next 2 days anyway but I'm not going to bother getting my hopes up (or down) this month. I've checked out!


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, I could see she was very uncomfortable to talk about her pregnancy, and here I thought I was the one to be uncomfortable with it. Sad to think in a months timewe will also not be part of the 85% :( I really cant believe its almost been a year of this. FX for you this month, maybe your not trying and not preventing may work :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Af was trying to hold on and stick around.... oy it was very trying but she is finally going away after 10+ DAYS!

I take Pregnitude Belle, which has Insitol ( not spelled right). I dont know if it has made a difference or not.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa, how are you doing on Clomid?
> 
> I am having horrible side effects just like last month, except I had some blurred vision this morning, which I never had before. The worst is the hot flushes - DH likes to make fun of me when I tell him I have them.
> 
> So, DH's birthday was this weekend, and his pregnant friend didnt mention her pregnancy even once, But then DH started asking her questions, and that was though. She knows we have been trying for almost a year now, and when DH asked her how long they tried I could see she didnt want to answer as it would hurt me, but DH insisted to know and she said 6 weeks. :(

Husbands, huh? Sometimes they don't understand anything!! 

For me it is going well, got a bit of a chock yesterday when I realised that this time around I have not taken my clomid at the exact same time.. I have taken between 9-10 in the morning and around 7-8 at night.. realising a bit late that I should have paid attention and tried at least to take it same time and with 12h apart.. ah well.. I have managed so far not to get sick, which is great.. I sleep with my head elevated, a scarf and flush my nose everyday.. 

CD6 today and I went to get acupuncture.. I have a feeling I got a bit of a small burn as the nurse today didn't put as much protection as usual when they "light me up".. 

Oh and the best part: I just received hubbys SA analysis, I had completely forgotten he did it on Sunday, and the results were better than expected!!
Count from 117 to 275 million! 
Morphology from 3% to 5% !
.................and......................
MOTILITY; from 15% to 67 %!! 
SIXTY SEVEN!!! 50% grade A(last time 10%)!! 17 % grade B(last time 5%).. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

So it finally paid of him stopping drinking so much and trying to take some of my supplements, haha :):happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

Thats Amazing Norelisa!!! I am going to show those figures to my DH - he still doesnt understand why he cant have his Beer and moans about it every night - now there's some proof. :happydance: However DH have been without alcohol from CD1 (today is CD8) except on his birthday he was allowed 1 drink :winkwink: and he have been taking his vitamins(still not everyday, but we are working on it :thumbup: )

Taking my last Clomids tonight - THANK GOODNESS. I remember why I said last month I don't want to take it again - horrible, horrible side effects.

today is also day 5 of my detox diet, have lost 700grams so far. But I regret doing it in same time as I take Clomid :nope:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa, how are you doing on Clomid?
> 
> I am having horrible side effects just like last month, except I had some blurred vision this morning, which I never had before. The worst is the hot flushes - DH likes to make fun of me when I tell him I have them.
> 
> So, DH's birthday was this weekend, and his pregnant friend didnt mention her pregnancy even once, But then DH started asking her questions, and that was though. She knows we have been trying for almost a year now, and when DH asked her how long they tried I could see she didnt want to answer as it would hurt me, but DH insisted to know and she said 6 weeks. :(




Nita2806 said:


> Thats Amazing Norelisa!!! I am going to show those figures to my DH - he still doesnt understand why he cant have his Beer and moans about it every night - now there's some proof. :happydance: However DH have been without alcohol from CD1 (today is CD8) except on his birthday he was allowed 1 drink :winkwink: and he have been taking his vitamins(still not everyday, but we are working on it :thumbup: )
> 
> Taking my last Clomids tonight - THANK GOODNESS. I remember why I said last month I don't want to take it again - horrible, horrible side effects.
> 
> today is also day 5 of my detox diet, have lost 700grams so far. But I regret doing it in same time as I take Clomid :nope:

A little bit of "bad" news.. it takes time to give any effect on the sperm, as they take 2-3 months to develop - he kind of cut down from last August-ish, and now we can see the results (+ obviously he finally agreed to take the supplements I bought him for the past two months). But for sure the alcohol makes a big difference! He still drinks a little bit occasionally but no more getting home throwing up! haha.. :) 

I am a bit worried about my lining.. so I read that it might be helpful with pomegranate juice. I couldn't find it here in Bangkok (only from concentrate) so I bought 4 pomegranates.. I think tomorrow I'll look up "how to eat pomegranate", as it was difficult to open.. it also tasted a bit sour, so I made a smoothie (milk+1 pomegranate seeds+honey+ice cubes). It was good:) But the stones from the seeds are big! And not tasty! haha:) For lining I also do Vit E, but not sure its enough.. ? What else can I do? I heard about bone broth, but tbh finding all kinds of ingredients here in BKK has turned out to be rather difficult, haha:)


----------



## Nita2806

Lol Norelisa, I know it takes time but DH on the other hand doesnt want to believe me that it can make a difference. We will be doing his SA next Sunday when I do my CD21 bloodtest, so we will then find out what his Spermcount is. With my luck it will be perfect, and all the blame comes to my side for not being pregnant. I just know if his SA comes back normal he is going to drink beer again.....sigh

We have a schedule for this month (hopefully I will O again). I should be entering my fertile window (if I O on CD14 again) from Saturday, so BD Saturday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday. I hope it works, if we fail this month we will be officialy entering year 2 of TTC :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Norelisa I have read probably every link out there on thin lining. Vitamin E and L'arginine are supposed to work well for improving blood flow. Acupuncture, and exercise are good strategies too. If you are concerned about your lining have your doc check it out by ultrasound, maybe they could put you on estrogen supplements after your rounds of clomid to thicken it up??


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Lol Norelisa, I know it takes time but DH on the other hand doesnt want to believe me that it can make a difference. We will be doing his SA next Sunday when I do my CD21 bloodtest, so we will then find out what his Spermcount is. With my luck it will be perfect, and all the blame comes to my side for not being pregnant. I just know if his SA comes back normal he is going to drink beer again.....sigh
> 
> We have a schedule for this month (hopefully I will O again). I should be entering my fertile window (if I O on CD14 again) from Saturday, so BD Saturday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday. I hope it works, if we fail this month we will be officialy entering year 2 of TTC :(

If I find it again, I'll post it, but there is a study for recreational drugs and sperm : the SA is done about 30-90 min after the "swimmers swims out", right.. the problem with drugs is that it makes the swimmers swim fast, so it will be taken as a good sign. Problem? Yes, they tire fast.. so they might have a disadvantage if they get tired before they reach the egg... It's a long way ;) 

I guess anyways, that these kind of studies won't help him much in understanding.. Hubby took 3+ months after 1st disastrous SA before he was finally trying to cut back on alcohol...and 6+ months before he agreed to start taking supplements..


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:
 

> Norelisa I have read probably every link out there on thin lining. Vitamin E and L'arginine are supposed to work well for improving blood flow. Acupuncture, and exercise are good strategies too. If you are concerned about your lining have your doc check it out by ultrasound, maybe they could put you on estrogen supplements after your rounds of clomid to thicken it up??

I'm doing my next u/s on CD11, so we will check the lining then.. He said I could get injections for it, but as this is our first IUI I kind of wanted to check how it goes first.. But if the lining is no good this time, then for sure next time I'll get injections.. Also, he told me about these pills I can get if the lining is not thick on CD11, so I'll know on Sunday! I take Vit E, but L-arginine is difficult to find here, even my RE said it was not worth going through the hassle to try to find it, apparently Vit E is "better".. I also do acupuncture twice a week (with moxibustion -they light up some stuff that is on the needles, on the belly and the legs..).. So... I guess I'll have to do some exercise.. aaaargh! I am not very sporty ;) hmm.. better try, wish I had a "gym-buddy"...


----------



## BelleNuit

Thats great Nore that your doc is wanting to work with you so closely on the lining. My lining was on the thin side when it was checked this summer, but I can't find any docs willing to work with me on it unless I decide to do an IUI. So I've just been self treating with Vit E and acupuncture. I also find it hard to do exercise, but I'm aiming for 3 times a week. I do a lunch hour yoga class at work, and then I try to take the dog out twice a week for a long walk in the ravine. Every bit helps I think. Last cycle I also used a heated up wheat bag on my abdomen regularly and my AF was a bit heavier so maybe that did something. 

I've told DH countless times that pot makes the swimmers fast at first but then they burn out. His SA was fantastic back in september and so he bought more weed to celebrate *face palm. Now here we are, months later and still nothing has happened. He convinced himself it was my fault, but then when the HSG came up clear and none of my other tests suggested anything he had to admit that clearly that wasn't the case. Supposedly he has finally quit. He's grumpy enough these days that I kind of believe him. If he doesn't manage to quit this go around I think I'll just have to give up on it. I can't keep having this same fight all of the time. 

I keep telling myself that 95% of people conceive in 2 years. What is the likelihood that we are in the 5% who doesn't??? There is nothing wrong with either of us except a slightly thin lining which I believe I have been successfully treating (AFs are now always 3-4 days long whereas they were closer to 2 days long in the summer).


----------



## Nita2806

Husbands....! Cant live with them and cant live without them. I think it is a very common issue that most people just assume the issue is with the women and that nothing can be wrong with the man. I am hoping DHs SA comes back normal, I would not be able to handle it if we both had infertility issues.

Raspberry leave tea also help to thickin your lining. I havent done much research on it as it wasnt an issue for me.

Ive been googling like crazy, the odds of Oing one cycle on Clomid and not the next. It does seem like a common issue, but no concrete % as to what the odds are. I know they say 80% of women do ovulate in the first 3 months, so yay for me for being part of that 80% but I need to find a % for Oing over consecutive months. Its kind of making me crazy not knowing. Feeling horrible from the Clomid does not help lol


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Husbands....! Cant live with them and cant live without them. I think it is a very common issue that most people just assume the issue is with the women and that nothing can be wrong with the man. I am hoping DHs SA comes back normal, I would not be able to handle it if we both had infertility issues.
> 
> Raspberry leave tea also help to thickin your lining. I havent done much research on it as it wasnt an issue for me.
> 
> Ive been googling like crazy, the odds of Oing one cycle on Clomid and not the next. It does seem like a common issue, but no concrete % as to what the odds are. I know they say 80% of women do ovulate in the first 3 months, so yay for me for being part of that 80% but I need to find a % for Oing over consecutive months. Its kind of making me crazy not knowing. Feeling horrible from the Clomid does not help lol

Cannot find raspberry leaf tea here :(

For your clomid question I cannot help.. Sorry :) hopefully if you o on a certain dose you'll continue o-ing while on that dose..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa did you try and find raspberry leaf tea online? It's also not available in South Africa in shops (I asked everyone and no one knew what it was) but there is an online herbal shop that do sell it. 

DH and I are finally settled in our new house (Its soooooo big :dohh:) Moving from a 1 bedroom bachelor flat to a 4/5 bedroom house is quite the adjustment. Now all we need is our fur baby (only 2 more weeks to wait :happydance:) and a babybump :thumbup:


----------



## rickyandlucy

Belle, I am so sorry you are dealing with all of that. I really hope he has quit for good and you will get your BFP ASAP!!

I got a peak fertility reading on Clear Blue digital ovulation test this morning. We BD'ed yesterday, the day before, and Saturday. Probably will again tonight and maybe tomorrow just in case. Fx!

I am so hopeful for this cycle. I honestly don't know how I will feel or what I will do if this isn't it. I don't think I want to do another round of the clomid. I read that the risk of cancer increases when you use it for more than 6 cycles, and I have already done 4. Hopefully I won't even have to think about that. Both DH and I have been taking vitamins, I have been taking Mucinex, and have used preseed and softcups. If that doesn't do it, I just don't know...


----------



## Rawan

For me, L'arginine, rasberry leaf tea made a difference to my lining. I used to take 1000mg L'arginine, and when I cut it down to 500mg, my lining became thinner, and when I went back to 1000mg, it became thicker again. I also tried grapefruit juice. 

I am going to a different doctor for 2nd opinion regarding premature ovarian insufficiency. I read many good reviews about this doctor online. 
Feeling a bit nervous, but if this 2nd doctor gave me the same diagnosis, I guess I can be more convinced this might be true, and really start planning...

Anyone tried vitex? I read many positive reviews about it, but also don't want to try alot of random things on my own. I tried soy isoflavone on one unmonitored cycle, and for some reason...I didn't even get a +OPK...
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## BelleNuit

I will have to get some of that l'arginine

Rawan I read that myo-inositol is great for promoting egg quality and studies for pcos patients showed that eggs increased in size when using 2000mg a day. Maybe it would help with ovarian insufficiency as well if it's promoting a single good quality egg? There are some supplement blends for egg quality. I'm using Ovaboost. Just started it so can't say much about it. I have a friend with severe pcos who managed to get pregnant within 8 months while using it. 

Vitex is supposed to be good for regulating cycles, but you can't take it while using clomid or femara. I will start using vitex to hopefully increase my cycle length if femara doesn't end up working out for me.


----------



## Rawan

Thanks Belle! I will check out myo-inositol. For now I am taking CoQ10 (750mg per day) for egg quality. I bought Vitex, but didn't use it yet, because I wasn't sure if I can use it with Femara.


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I hear you! This is also my 4th round of Clomid and I really feel like if this is not it, that I dont want to continue on Clomid. The side effects are becoming unmanagable, especially the Blurred vision, it's litterally making me crazy. From what I read it should go away in a few days after stopping Clomid, so I am hoping. There must be other treatments :dohh:


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - I'm sorry I've been a bit MIA! Haven't read all of the posts yet but hope everyone is doing alright and hanging in there!

Got a +opk on cd16 and today is cd18 and still no temp rise ugh. I have come to hate bding on schedule and can't wait to see the temp shift so I can stop worrying about it. Not sure why I am Oing so late this month. I have been eating a lot healthier / less and have dropped a few pounds. Hmmm!

Gotta get ready for work but will catch up more later!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Nita, for me what drove me the most nuts with the clomid is that it made it hard for me to sleep! Sleep is precious, lol.

Ask4joy, I am also on CD 18! Had a peak on Clear Blue digital OPK yest morning, and a positive Wondfo OPK last night. My temp was just a bit above the coverline this morning. Hoping tomorrow's temp will confirm. BD'ing on a schedule definitely takes the romance out of it. We have BD'ed Sat, Mon, Tue, Wed, and prob again tonight just to be safe. Really hoping for a temp rise ASAP so it can stop feeling like a chore, lol.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya timed BD is pretty awful. But I think at this point if DH and I didn't time our BD we would probably just never do it because we are so burnt out from it all. Its become a chore. 

Good luck to those who are awaiting O!


----------



## rickyandlucy

I definitely don't initiate very often outside of the fertile window. That has actually pretty much always been a problem for us. DH hasn't tired of it yet though, lol.


----------



## Nita2806

We struggle to BD on schedule too, it does feel like work. DH dont perform too well under pressure, so I wonder whats going to happen next week when (his suggestion) we BD 3 days in a row. LOL, I am starting to check my CM, waaaay too early, but I dont want to miss our fertile days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Rawan said:


> Thanks Belle! I will check out myo-inositol. For now I am taking CoQ10 (750mg per day) for egg quality. I bought Vitex, but didn't use it yet, because I wasn't sure if I can use it with Femara.

Femara cant be mixed it with from what i have heard.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Lucy, I hear you! This is also my 4th round of Clomid and I really feel like if this is not it, that I dont want to continue on Clomid. The side effects are becoming unmanagable, especially the Blurred vision, it's litterally making me crazy. From what I read it should go away in a few days after stopping Clomid, so I am hoping. There must be other treatments :dohh:

Femara or Soy Isoflavones.


----------



## Ask4joy

We are trying the "egg meets sperm" method (you can google it). The theory is that if you BD the day you get a +opk and the next two days, then skip a day and then try one more time that you are ensuring that you are timing things correctly. 

We tried it last month and trying again this month. 

I'm still at school for parent teacher conferences. Gotta love 14 hour work days...probably great for fertility lol. I keep reminding myself that this is my last year!


----------



## Nita2806

3 days after I stopped Clomid and the blurred vision is finally starting to go away. The other side effects however are still very much here, last time they took a week to go away. I have another appointment with my dietitian today, hopefully that goes well.

Ask - I came across that theory a while ago, since I don't get +OPKs it wont work for us :( FX it will work for you :D


----------



## Nita2806

Things went great at my appointment at the dietition, lost 16cm and 700grams in the last week. I am very happy about that. Also, she gave me a great recipe for a veggie shake (its very healthy and supposed to help boost ovulation), if anyone want to try it, you just add raw spinach, ice and fruit of your choice and blend it all together.

We will also be getting our fur baby next week :D ill try and attach a picture that was taken of her today :) (5weeks old today)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2017-02-03-19-11-23.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rickyandlucy

Congrats on the furbaby!!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Awwwwww


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm a newbie here &#55358;&#56599; I'm currently on my second round of Clomid, 100mg days 4-8...Haven't got a +OPK yet and I'm on cd 21 so I'm afraid I missed it or it's coming any day (I was accidentally taking my OPK's with fmu whoops lesson learned) I'm praying there is still hope for this cycle &#55357;&#56845;

Blessings, ~K~


----------



## rickyandlucy

What happened on your first round of clomid? And how many mg was that? Personally I would think that if you were going to ovulate you would have done it by now on 100 mg. But I could be wrong, I o'ed at CD 22 on 50 mg of clomid once. Good luck!


----------



## Four2Five

RickyandLucy- first round was 50mg and no O. With my two dd I always O'd on 100mg so this month we did 100mg. I really think I did O these last couple days but because I was testing with FMU I missed it on my OPK...that's what I'm hoping anyhow...my cycles have always been 32-36ish days and I have a long LP....I only get a cycle when I use Provera though otherwise my cycles would be 100+ days as I never get af on my own...If any of that makes sense...


----------



## Nita2806

Welcome four2five. Clomid is supposed to make you Ovulate 5-10 days after your last pil. If you dont O whithin those days, Clomid didnt work (however, it doesnt mean that you wont O later on your own though) 

Have you considered doing the CD21 bloodtest? That will confirm O. I cant use OPKs, since I dont ever get a positive and insomnia make it dificult to BBT, so the bloodtest is my only option. Perhaps you can try charting as well?


----------



## Four2Five

Nita- Thanks for your ideas, I'm thinking after a few months on Clomid we will do the cd 21 testing but with both my dd's Clomid worked in the first few months so I'm hoping that's the way it works for #3, definitely open to all your thoughts though :) I blame myself for these two months being OPK duds considering I was testing with fmu and totally forgot to test later in the day, praying next month I'm going to catch that +


----------



## Nita2806

FX it will work with #3 as well. :D 

Last month I had a strong O (S Prog was 66) on Cd14 around, and when I did a OPK on CD13 it was very very negative. So either my LH surge was very quick or I just wont ever get the +OPK. It was a CB test, so dont think it was a dud. This month Ill know to better check O signs. I only have 1 OPk left and promised myself I wont try and use it again. 

Will you be taking Provera again this cycle then? I absolutely hate Provera, dont ever wish to use it again.


----------



## Four2Five

If I don't start af on my own by day 30-35ish and have a bfn I start another round of Provera unfortunately, I hate it too! I can go years without af though I have to take it a few times a year even when not TTC just to clean my system out.


----------



## Nita2806

The worst about provera is that besides having to take it for 10 days, i usually wait between 8-10 days thereafter for AF. Before I went on BCP I had regular cycles, so I qm hoping that eventually my body will start working again like it used to.


----------



## Four2Five

I agree it drags out my cycle an extra 5-10 days and it's so frustrating! I actually take a 5 day cycle of Provera and it works but still takes another 5 days to see af...


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh I feel for you ladies who have to take provera. I had one anovulatory cycle, but it was only 17 days long. Its like my body knows it's not gonna happen so it hits the restart button instantly lol

Well I figure I'm in the TWW, but have no idea how far along. It's nice actually, for the first time in over a year I don't know exactly when I ovulated!! It's pretty freeing :) I think I might just skip OPKs and temping and just BD when I have ewcm


----------



## Nita2806

Lol Belle, thats the most frustrating thing for me, not knowing when and if I Od. And as much as I wish I could use OPK or temp, theres simply no use in doing so. 

Last month I had the heaps of EWCM on CD13, and tomorow is CD13, so we will see. Our plan is to BD every day for the next 4 days, and we did yesterday too, just for incase.

We also visited the local shelter today, and adopted another fur baby. I had to stop myself from bursting into tears as I walked through all the dogs and had to think by myself, that they were thrown out and unwanted. It does however makes my heart very happy to know that we will be giving one of them a loving home, as she deserves it. We just need to pass the house inspection this week, and a compatibility test has to be done with the new puppy and hopefully by this coming weekend both fur babies will be home.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

High on CBAD digi
Low on CBPink

Almost + on $Tree... the kind that makes you wonder if its it + or so close youre staring forever. :wacko:

so we are going to BD tonight just in case and then go from there. I *THINK* i should get PEAK/+ tomorrow...

We also decided ( DH & I) to not trigger this cycle. I havent told the dr. It was so stressful in oct and we dont know if trigger messed up things or what happened so we will skip and see what happens on this last FE cycle! 

Plan:
Mucinex tonight w/BD
Sunday (hopeful + OPK) BD 
Monday BD
Skip BD Tuesday
BD Wednesday (hopefully see temp shift to confirm!)

BUT i could totally be off on this and the plan go out the window again!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Looks like several of us are at the same point in our cycles! Temps indicate I ovulated on CD 18 (only ever ovulated that late once - the month of my CP...except for my first month on clomid when I ovulated on CD 20). 

Weird thing - my breasts have hurt all month. Usually that only happens after O but they never stopped hurting after last cycle.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa did you try and find raspberry leaf tea online? It's also not available in South Africa in shops (I asked everyone and no one knew what it was) but there is an online herbal shop that do sell it.
> 
> DH and I are finally settled in our new house (Its soooooo big :dohh:) Moving from a 1 bedroom bachelor flat to a 4/5 bedroom house is quite the adjustment. Now all we need is our fur baby (only 2 more weeks to wait :happydance:) and a babybump :thumbup:

I could order online, but sometimes things get lost in the mail.. if ordered from abroad.. I am going to check my lining today..



Nita2806 said:


> Things went great at my appointment at the dietition, lost 16cm and 700grams in the last week. I am very happy about that. Also, she gave me a great recipe for a veggie shake (its very healthy and supposed to help boost ovulation), if anyone want to try it, you just add raw spinach, ice and fruit of your choice and blend it all together.
> 
> We will also be getting our fur baby next week :D ill try and attach a picture that was taken of her today :) (5weeks old today)

I was told by my TCM to avoid spinach (advise for me personally, so would still recommend for others!!) 

Soooo cute!! 



Four2Five said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I'm a newbie here &#65533;&#65533; I'm currently on my second round of Clomid, 100mg days 4-8...Haven't got a +OPK yet and I'm on cd 21 so I'm afraid I missed it or it's coming any day (I was accidentally taking my OPK's with fmu whoops lesson learned) I'm praying there is still hope for this cycle &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Blessings, ~K~

Welcome:)



Nita2806 said:


> Lol Belle, thats the most frustrating thing for me, not knowing when and if I Od. And as much as I wish I could use OPK or temp, theres simply no use in doing so.
> 
> Last month I had the heaps of EWCM on CD13, and tomorow is CD13, so we will see. Our plan is to BD every day for the next 4 days, and we did yesterday too, just for incase.
> 
> We also visited the local shelter today, and adopted another fur baby. I had to stop myself from bursting into tears as I walked through all the dogs and had to think by myself, that they were thrown out and unwanted. It does however makes my heart very happy to know that we will be giving one of them a loving home, as she deserves it. We just need to pass the house inspection this week, and a compatibility test has to be done with the new puppy and hopefully by this coming weekend both fur babies will be home.

yaaaay!! furbabies!! I kind of want one too.. but here we are not allowed, so I'll continue at my shelter:)


CD11 today, and in a few hours I have my ultrasound - this month we will try trigger, I assume I might get it today unless too many ovums.. 

I have tried ClearBlue first time this cycle, it was empty yesterday, but flashing smile today.. Woiii .. 

As per my temp, it has been all over the place, but I have slept very badly last few nights, waking up several times and temping at different times too..

Obviously hubby came back from last business trip with a cold.. haha.. I was like, seriously? You cannot try to be a little careful now that we are TTC and your sperm is FINALLY ok?! haha... :dohh::growlmad::nope::cold::grr::jo::haha:


----------



## Nita2806

Oh boy, our BD on schedule have started and DH is already full of excuses, and we are supposed to BD over the next 3 days as well. Its going to take a lot of effort, and with my luck I wont Ovulate and all this effort would have been for nothing :(

Norelisa, hope everything goes well at your appointment and you can get the trigger. Hopefully DH is feeling ok to BD :D I am so excited for you, I really think this cycle is going to give you your BFP


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Oh boy, our BD on schedule have started and DH is already full of excuses, and we are supposed to BD over the next 3 days as well. Its going to take a lot of effort, and with my luck I wont Ovulate and all this effort would have been for nothing :(
> 
> Norelisa, hope everything goes well at your appointment and you can get the trigger. Hopefully DH is feeling ok to BD :D I am so excited for you, I really think this cycle is going to give you your BFP

Sigh. Eggs were super small, so small that if they don't grow til Tuesday then they'll cancel the iui :( lining was super thin which he said was due to the eggs not being ready yet.. 11 mm for the biggest one. He said we could use stimulant to make them bigger but it wouldn't help with the quality. So we wait two days and see. If bigger it means healthy, if not then we have to wait for next cycle..


----------



## Norelisa

Just to add: I have been quite stressed this month with all the things happening at our flat in the UK (the tenants sublet to w guy (who by now has dissappeared and moved to Colombia) who re-subletted(this time without contract, but according to the people they had a verbal agreement) to 8-9 ppl on social benefits. They have even built a wall in our living room that we aren't able to take down even though it's illegal and a fire hazard because a lady and her twins live there..police is involved, social worker involved, neighbours, our initial tenants and us.. So not sure if the best month that way.. Last time I took clomid (November) on cd11 I had two good sized follicles. But my first u/s in June last year I had a good sized follicle on cd17 and ovulated around cd20-21.

I am googling away but cannot find anything on how to grow follicles yet.. Any tips? What to eat, what to do etc? I'm doing acupuncture on Tuesday before the next appointment..


----------



## Nita2806

Oh no Norelisa, sorry to hear about the problems at your flat. Hope it gets sorted out soon. And sucks that you didnt get the trigger :( I hope you will however still be able too this cycle.

Afm, CD13 has come and gone. No EWCM, infact theres not even CM, its completely non existent, just like my previous anovulatory cycles. So I guess, this is another one of those. I am just so over this :( :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Nore that sounds so awful! I would be so tempted to straighten the place out and then sell it once this was all dealt with. I can't even imagine!! No doubt the stress is affecting your cycles!

To increase blood flow and egg quality start taking 800mg of Vitamin E and the same dose of coq10. No guarantee it will help but that's the best I can think of. You can also try castor oil packs, or a hot magic bag on the abdomen to try to increase blood flow to the area. Poor sized eggs are often due to poor blood flow, which when your stressed your body redirects the blood away from your reproductive organs. Try meditation, yoga, deep breathing or massage to help deal with the stress. Avoid heavy workouts or a restrictive diet


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita if BDing on schedule is too hard you could always try inseminating with soft cups on those days where you both can't muster the effort. DH and I have promised ourselves we will no longer force ourselves to BD when we don't want too, the soft cups have been a life saver in that regard


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Nita if BDing on schedule is too hard you could always try inseminating with soft cups on those days where you both can't muster the effort. DH and I have promised ourselves we will no longer force ourselves to BD when we don't want too, the soft cups have been a life saver in that regard

I need to google this! :haha: it was DHs idea to BD these few days everyday, and I was happy he suggested it, but I just dont see it happening, maybe every other day will work better for us.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Oh no Norelisa, sorry to hear about the problems at your flat. Hope it gets sorted out soon. And sucks that you didnt get the trigger :( I hope you will however still be able too this cycle.
> 
> Afm, CD13 has come and gone. No EWCM, infact theres not even CM, its completely non existent, just like my previous anovulatory cycles. So I guess, this is another one of those. I am just so over this :( :(

Im not having much in the way of Cm either...


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry ladies on the lack of cm. Is that a side effect perhaps of the clomid?? Still possible you'll still O! I've used EPO to increase the amount of cm I've gotten.


----------



## Nita2806

Definately a Clomid side effect, on my previous cycle I had no CM except on the day before O, I had lots of CM. On all my anovulatory cycle I had no CM right through my cycles.


----------



## Four2Five

I'm on 100mg Clomid and for like the 5th day in a row have tons of ewcm but still no + OPK...thankful for good cm but frustrated that I can't seem to get that + &#55357;&#56877; I thought maybe I was in the 2ww based on my O pain and ewcm, wish I wouldn't have screwed up taking my OPK's at a good time the first 3 weeks of my cycle so I would know for sure or not...guess I'll keep dtd till af shows &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Nita2806

Ugh, I understand your frustration four2five. Clomid is supposed to make it easier to time BD, but it really is not?! I had EWCM on a few days last month while in the TWW, so it might just be that you are in the TWW.

I started looking at the cost of Trigger/IUI and IVF - and I dont think that we can afford one of those right now. IVF would be the equivalent of 5 months salary, IUI 1 months salary and Trigger is about a third of a months salary. We have so much more expenses now that we have moved into the house, that I dont even think we can afford another doctors appointment this month. Luckily, I dont need to pay for the bloodtests. So DH and I will need to think carefully what we should do next.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Ugh, I understand your frustration four2five. Clomid is supposed to make it easier to time BD, but it really is not?! I had EWCM on a few days last month while in the TWW, so it might just be that you are in the TWW.
> 
> I started looking at the cost of Trigger/IUI and IVF - and I dont think that we can afford one of those right now. IVF would be the equivalent of 5 months salary, IUI 1 months salary and Trigger is about a third of a months salary. We have so much more expenses now that we have moved into the house, that I dont even think we can afford another doctors appointment this month. Luckily, I dont need to pay for the bloodtests. So DH and I will need to think carefully what we should do next.

On Freegaragesale and Topix you can get trigger for a lot less because its people with their leftover meds. 

or call around on your insurance because one pharmacy may be quite different in price than another! 

---------------
I just dont have any CM so far, which is weird. Usually i have something!


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I hear you, we couldn't afford a trigger shot right now either. DH and I make a good salary but we have very high expenses (we pay close to $900 a month just in our combined student loans, its nuts). I have enough money saved that I could do a couple cycles of IUI with femara in the summer/fall if I wanted, but we couldn't afford IVF. My family has offered to help if we need to go that route, but I don't know what the extent of their help would be. We would likely focus on saving up as much as we could a few months ahead of time and hope that our family would help with the difference. Otherwise we may have to consider medical loan. I'm still hopeful we won't get to that point. 

I bought the book "It starts with the egg" and I would highly recommend it. It has all kinds of info about supplements to support egg health, but it reviews the scientific literature behind it. It also goes through and identifies that some supplements aren't helping with anything and others may actually be making things worse (like in the case of L'Arginine, it was found to actually LOWER egg quality and increase miscarriage rates!). It essentially says that if you are only going to take one thing, take coq10! Its good for the men too apparently! 

The woman who wrote the book was a poor responder during IVF, she essentially had a cycle cancelled because she had so few eggs. They were telling her, her only option was donor eggs. She then took a few months following this plan (which she outlines in the book) for egg health and during her next IVF they retrieved 21 eggs and 19 fertilized and they ALL made it to blastocyst stage (which like never happens lol). She strongly recommends DHEA for reasons which she outlines in the book. Unfortunately in Canada you need a prescription for that.


----------



## Nita2806

We had savings, but put it all into the house (we needed to get away from my in laws) and now we are living on the border, theres no momey for anything. The little bit of savings we have left, is for taxes that we need to pay for a property we sold. I know my family will assist us to do both IUI and IVF if we get to thet point. But I prefer we do it on our own. DH now has the idea of us trying a few months without clomid or anything. I think he also worries about the money. And thankfully he is all up for BDing again today as planned. I was totally bummed, he got sunburnt at work and I can see he is hurting, but he still said we will. Some days he is just really supportive :D

Thanks for the info about the book. Will see if I can find it here, and what it cost lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> We had savings, but put it all into the house (we needed to get away from my in laws) and now we are living on the border, theres no momey for anything. The little bit of savings we have left, is for taxes that we need to pay for a property we sold. I know my family will assist us to do both IUI and IVF if we get to thet point. But I prefer we do it on our own. DH now has the idea of us trying a few months without clomid or anything. I think he also worries about the money. And thankfully he is all up for BDing again today as planned. I was totally bummed, he got sunburnt at work and I can see he is hurting, but he still said we will. Some days he is just really supportive :D
> 
> Thanks for the info about the book. Will see if I can find it here, and what it cost lol.

Aww, youll find a way to make it work! Honestly, sometimes i have no idea how we would/will make it work but it all comes together somehow! I have to get my CD3 bloodwork done next cycle and its $100+ ( out of pocket). Dh is already like " how are we going to do that?" I dont know, we will make a way though! 

Chin Up Nita! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

*PEAK ON CBADV digi just now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Oh im SOOOOO excited!!!!!!!!!!

We wont be doing trigger this cycle but DH has agreed to a long session of BD for the next few days!!!!!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Great news! Glad to hear you got a peak reading!

Nita the book was just over $7 for kindle, which I thought was pretty reasonable!

Man, I'm definitely in the TWW, feeling super irritable lol. I have no doubts that AF will show next week so I'm not symptom spotting or anything. Looking forward to starting femara. I'll just hope for the best


----------



## Norelisa

So. Third day with flashing smile on clair blue (I haven't used cheapie opk so guess they would still been negative as no lh surge yet). I hope this means my follicles are thriving and growing.. It is normally only supposed to be flashing two days, right? We'll see this afternoon at my third ultrasound - I have 3-4 u/s included in the package, and if we cannot go through with iui they will let us pay only 2/3 which I think is fair for 3 ultrasounds. Total package price is 12900 thb and at the other hospital we paid 8000+thb just for one ultrasound.. 

Anyway, on my way to acupuncture now.. :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> So. Third day with flashing smile on clair blue (I haven't used cheapie opk so guess they would still been negative as no lh surge yet). I hope this means my follicles are thriving and growing.. It is normally only supposed to be flashing two days, right? We'll see this afternoon at my third ultrasound - I have 3-4 u/s included in the package, and if we cannot go through with iui they will let us pay only 2/3 which I think is fair for 3 ultrasounds. Total package price is 12900 thb and at the other hospital we paid 8000+thb just for one ultrasound..
> 
> Anyway, on my way to acupuncture now.. :)

No. 2 days of solid smiley=peak. 

Flashing means high. You can have several.


----------



## Nita2806

Thats great onearth :D glad to hear you got your peak.

Belle, how is DH doing without the weed? Hope he still stopped using it.

Goodluck at your U/S Norelisa :D


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> So. Third day with flashing smile on clair blue (I haven't used cheapie opk so guess they would still been negative as no lh surge yet). I hope this means my follicles are thriving and growing.. It is normally only supposed to be flashing two days, right? We'll see this afternoon at my third ultrasound - I have 3-4 u/s included in the package, and if we cannot go through with iui they will let us pay only 2/3 which I think is fair for 3 ultrasounds. Total package price is 12900 thb and at the other hospital we paid 8000+thb just for one ultrasound..
> 
> Anyway, on my way to acupuncture now.. :)
> 
> No. 2 days of solid smiley=peak.
> 
> Flashing means high. You can have several.Click to expand...

Well, I guess in an ideal cycle you only get two flashing :) I just hope it means my body is working with me and growing those 4 tiny follicles I had on Saturday.. :) will find out in about three hours. Normally they grow 1-2 mm per day, anyone heard about them growing faster, like growth spurts? :blush:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Thats great onearth :D glad to hear you got your peak.
> 
> Belle, how is DH doing without the weed? Hope he still stopped using it.
> 
> Goodluck at your U/S Norelisa :D

Thanks :) this time the acupuncture went really fast (no waiting) so I'm going for lunch and window shopping for shoes at MBK mall :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita, DH seems to be sticking with it, he's certainly moody enough that it's believable LOL

Hope your enjoying your new puppy loves!

Nore sounds like a nice way to spend your afternoon :)


----------



## Nita2806

Keep us updated Norelisa, and it sounds like a great way to spend the afternoon :thumbup:

I am glad Belle, really hope he sticks with this time for long enough for it to make a difference.

I totally forgot that I am supposed to take Metformin :dohh: so I started today, it's too late for this cycle, but will hopefully help for the next. I had a few twinges in both my ovaries the last 2 nights, however CM is still non existent, and when I get some its very thick and sticky. I have my CD21 bloodtest on Sunday and I'm expecting the results to say no O this month. 

Oh and our fur babies aren't home yet :( but I get to visit them while we get all the legal stuff sorted out. We are planing on taking both of them in for their compatibility test on Friday and then both of them should be home over the weekend.


----------



## Norelisa

Sigh. Obviously. The lining has grown from 58 mm to 64 mm but the 3-4 follicles are still the same size. He said we should try "natural way" but iui cancelled. Dang. Next month my hubby will be away during my fertile window (probably going to Europe for 3 weeks, so unless we find a way to go around it (sperm freezing - which I don't want as it would be weird if I got pregnant when he is in another part of the world) or me going to Europe as well. Would still be a natural cycle, but maybe I could get hold of Femara for the next cycle. 

I have also realised that two of my friends here in Bangkok is more or less in the same situation as us so I get some support from them and give some advice as well :) we might even find an even cheaper clinic for iui, but then with possibility that they don't speak English (my Thai is laughable) :)


----------



## Norelisa

Phew. They charged for 3 ultrasounds, Dr and nurse fees and clomid 5900 thb, so at least not as much as feared. And less than 1 ultrasound at samitivej.. :)


----------



## Nita2806

Oh No :( I am so sorry Nore, I was so excited for you that everything would be good and you would be able to go ahead with the IUI. Do you think that maybe the Clomid messed it up a bit?


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Oh No :( I am so sorry Nore, I was so excited for you that everything would be good and you would be able to go ahead with the IUI. Do you think that maybe the Clomid messed it up a bit?

It might have.. Or maybe it just didn't work, in which case I'll hopefully ovulate over the weekend. Hubby is going to Korea next week so I guess we'll bd when we can.. Not sure I'll bother to continue temping this month.. Or continue using my Claire blue the next few days as I know it will not be a fixed smile yet for sure..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Oh No :( I am so sorry Nore, I was so excited for you that everything would be good and you would be able to go ahead with the IUI. Do you think that maybe the Clomid messed it up a bit?
> 
> It might have.. Or maybe it just didn't work, in which case I'll hopefully ovulate over the weekend. Hubby is going to Korea next week so I guess we'll bd when we can.. Not sure I'll bother to continue temping this month.. Or continue using my Claire blue the next few days as I know it will not be a fixed smile yet for sure..Click to expand...

Well, we do know that Clomid does thin the lining. I dont know what the side effects of Femara are? But maybe it will be the better choice. I always admire the amount of +OPKs you get :haha: please send some of that luck this side. I am proud of myself this month, have not used one OPK this cycle, and wont either. Its part of my money saving plan.


----------



## Nita2806

I just had my heart break in a million pieces, the shelter where we are adopting the dog just let me know that both our one and her brother is in hospital with cat fever. :( Dogs that young (6 months) have a very slim chance to survive it. Because we are getting another puppy the risk is too high for them to be exposed to each other. We need to go look for another dog to adopt.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> I just had my heart break in a million pieces, the shelter where we are adopting the dog just let me know that both our one and her brother is in hospital with cat fever. :( Dogs that young (6 months) have a very slim chance to survive it. Because we are getting another puppy the risk is too high for them to be exposed to each other. We need to go look for another dog to adopt.

Oh poor puppies! Is it parvo virus (aka cat flu)? :cry: I am very happy you still "opt to adopt"..

I myself got some kitten and cat therapy today at Paws shelter :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh goodness Nita and Nore I'm sorry for you both!

Nore so sorry your follies didn't grow. Maybe femara will be a better choice for you? I've read it doesn't usually thin the lining quite the same way

Nita I'm so sorry about the puppy, that is heart breaking when you get your heart and mind set on something!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Belle & Nore, its like the universe dont want to give us any type of baby, but we will visit the shelter on Friday again and adopt another one.Nore, you are right about the real name for cat fever lol, I just directly translated it from my home langauge and ny english isnt good enough to know the actual name.

If today havent been bad enough, i started getting a fever over lunch time and now im in bed with flu...I mean, who gets the flu in the middle of summer? I doubt we will BD today as planned, and I am very confident that I didnt O so I took some meds and hopefully feel better tomorow.


----------



## hopefulone17

I am on femara instead of clomid. anyone have any luck with it?


----------



## KamiAnn

May I join this thread ladies? I was here as another user then for some reason I got locked out of my account and can't log back in or recover my password. I was Sweetmama26 before this, this is my 4th cycle on Clomid.


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome Kami <3 What mg are you on? TTC #1 or?


----------



## KamiAnn

Four2Five said:


> Welcome Kami <3 What mg are you on? TTC #1 or?

I'm on 50mg but if it doesn't work this cycle the doc is pushing up my mg I actually don't know what I'd consider it? I have 2 boys I gave up for adoption, one child I parent and one who passed away? Would it be considered #5 or #3 or? I don't know. It'll be his 3rd child though.


----------



## Nita2806

Welcome Kami. I am also on my 4th round of Clomid, but I am taking 150mg. I hope the 50mg works for you :D

According to FF we have BDed 3 times in my fertile window based om last months stats, so DH and I wont go ahead on schedule, he mentioned this morning it feels too much like work. :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Welcome Kami. I am also on my 4th round of Clomid, but I am taking 150mg. I hope the 50mg works for you :D
> 
> According to FF we have BDed 3 times in my fertile window based om last months stats, so DH and I wont go ahead on schedule, he mentioned this morning it feels too much like work. :(

my DH isnt cooperating with BD this cycle either!! He swore he could keep up but nope. 

We were supposed to go 4d in a row, we have gone EOD ( and the last few times it felt forced)


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kami. I am also on my 4th round of Clomid, but I am taking 150mg. I hope the 50mg works for you :D
> 
> According to FF we have BDed 3 times in my fertile window based om last months stats, so DH and I wont go ahead on schedule, he mentioned this morning it feels too much like work. :(
> 
> my DH isnt cooperating with BD this cycle either!! He swore he could keep up but nope.
> 
> We were supposed to go 4d in a row, we have gone EOD ( and the last few times it felt forced)Click to expand...

Its so frustrating :dohh: DH was the one who suggested the days we should BD. We tried last night and this morning and it just didnt work, he said it feels too much like work and it just doesnt work for him. He said he will try again tonight, but I wont keep my hopes up.:nope: It doesnt help much that I am sick too.


----------



## Four2Five

Sometime I wish I had your girls issue lol I can't seem to keep my dh off of me!!

So sorry you are sick Nita, my littlest dd and I are both sick and extra miserable today :(


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Sometime I wish I had your girls issue lol I can't seem to keep my dh off of me!!
> 
> So sorry you are sick Nita, my littlest dd and I are both sick and extra miserable today :(

Oh no, so sorry to hear you are sick, hopefully nothing serious? Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I just have the flu, but i am convinced its man flu :haha:

Dh kept his promise and we did BD today :happydance: now I just need to wait for sunday to do my cd21 bloodtest. This wait to see if I Od is worse than the TWW.:nope:


----------



## Four2Five

I just put a call into my dr to see if I can get a 21 day blood test to see if I ovulate next cycle...I never caught it on my OPK this month (though the first 10-11 days I tested are innaccurate because I tested with fmu) and I'm still getting two lines whereas if I ovulated I would think I wouldn't have any second line by this point?

What days are you all taking Clomid on? I'm thinking of switching mine up, my dr has me on cd 4-8 right now. I also have to jump start af every month and I have no clue when to start my Provera because this cy is so messed up and confusing...I'm thinking cd 35 if I have bfn, what do you think?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> I just put a call into my dr to see if I can get a 21 day blood test to see if I ovulate next cycle...I never caught it on my OPK this month (though the first 10-11 days I tested are innaccurate because I tested with fmu) and I'm still getting two lines whereas if I ovulated I would think I wouldn't have any second line by this point?
> 
> What days are you all taking Clomid on? I'm thinking of switching mine up, my dr has me on cd 4-8 right now. I also have to jump start af every month and I have no clue when to start my Provera because this cy is so messed up and confusing...I'm thinking cd 35 if I have bfn, what do you think?

I dont think you Od yet based on EWCM on your chart. Keep testing. 

I took my last FE 5-9. Ill do Clomid i think 5-9 too because ill be doing Soy 1-5.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Four2Five said:
> 
> 
> now I just need to wait for sunday to do my cd21 bloodtest. This wait to see if I Od is worse than the TWW.:nope:
> 
> I go Tuesday for my P4.
> 
> and I agree!!! Waiting for the 3 day shift on top of the blood test is agony!! :headspin:Click to expand...


----------



## KamiAnn

I had 13 vials of blood taken today, that was more than I ever have, stupid infertility issues :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

KamiAnn said:


> I had 13 vials of blood taken today, that was more than I ever have, stupid infertility issues :(

Back in 2010 when i tried going to the RE, they wanted to take 16!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Nita - so sorry about the pup and that your are sick! I know you will find a sweet little puppy to adopt and give a forever home to at the shelter! 

Norelisa - sorry to hear about the follies. That's frustrating. My RE told me that when we are ready to start IUI they aren't going to monitor unless I ask for it (more$$) and that when I get a +opk I'll come in for the IUI. We are going to do one more natural cycle after this one. Hoping your next cycle is a success!

WB Kami! What all are they testing for? Sounds like a lot of blood!

Earth - EOD isn't bad. My RE said there's not much difference between ED and EOD.

AFM - I'm 6dpo and was surprised to see a tiny bit of pink and brown spotting this morning and nothing since then. I have NEVER spotted this early. Either I ovulated earlier than I thought, it's implantation bleeding...or my hormones are going wonky! 

We are also adopting 2 kittens at the end of march! I haven't had a cat in 4 years and am so excited! They are half Ragdoll and half Siamese. So stinkin cute!!!


----------



## Rawan

Anyone here takes myoinositol for egg quality? If yes, which days do you take it? Thank you! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Rawan I have been and I've been taking it all cycle long. 

Joy your new kitties sound so cute!!

Feeling kinda bummed today. My mood always drops during the last week of my cycle. I'm feeling like it's just never gonna happen for me. But I'm trying my best not to dwell on it because these thoughts aren't helping me and they don't make me happy


----------



## Rawan

Belle-have you noticed any difference since taking myoinositol?
I read that myoinositol is a type of vitamin B, so I was just wondering if I take it before ovulation, could it possibly delay it? Since I read in some forums women mentioning vit b delaying ovulation.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm not sure Rawan, Ive only been taking it a month and I didn't track O this cycle. If I had to guess though I'd say I probably O'd around the same time I always do

I can say that I took LOTS of B multi-vitamins for a few months and it never delayed my O


----------



## KamiAnn

OnErth&InHvn said:


> KamiAnn said:
> 
> 
> I had 13 vials of blood taken today, that was more than I ever have, stupid infertility issues :(
> 
> Back in 2010 when i tried going to the RE, they wanted to take 16!!Click to expand...

I guess it was actually 14 not 13 lol but still a lot of blood. I don't know how I'd have done with more blood being taken.



Ask4joy said:


> Nita - so sorry about the pup and that your are sick! I know you will find a sweet little puppy to adopt and give a forever home to at the shelter!
> 
> Norelisa - sorry to hear about the follies. That's frustrating. My RE told me that when we are ready to start IUI they aren't going to monitor unless I ask for it (more$$) and that when I get a +opk I'll come in for the IUI. We are going to do one more natural cycle after this one. Hoping your next cycle is a success!
> 
> WB Kami! What all are they testing for? Sounds like a lot of blood!
> 
> Earth - EOD isn't bad. My RE said there's not much difference between ED and EOD.
> 
> AFM - I'm 6dpo and was surprised to see a tiny bit of pink and brown spotting this morning and nothing since then. I have NEVER spotted this early. Either I ovulated earlier than I thought, it's implantation bleeding...or my hormones are going wonky!
> 
> We are also adopting 2 kittens at the end of march! I haven't had a cat in 4 years and am so excited! They are half Ragdoll and half Siamese. So stinkin cute!!!

They're testing for a bunch of stuff, my prolactin levels, STI routine stuff, CBCs and antibodies and a bunch lol, I'm not sure I could tell you everything they were looking for because I don't really know. I do know if this cycle doesn't work they're sending me for an HSG which I'm incredibly nervous about.


----------



## texasemily

Hi! Can I join? I'm on CD 9, took 50mg Clomid CD 3-7. This is my first round. I took the first opk this morning - of course nothing yet! I look forward to following y'all thought this process! Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Nita2806

four2five - I take Clomid on days 4 - 8, my doctor has me on 5 - 9 but I feel because I take them at night I would rather start the night of the 4th day instead of the morning of the 5th day. Glad you asked your dr for the CD21 bloodtest, I dont think any test is as accurate as this one to determine whether you Od. If you need to jumpstart AF every month it means you dont O and should probably try a higher dose? I would not wait till CD35 before taking provera, I would take it as soon as you know you didnt O. Provera is not harmful for pregnancy at all.

Ask - So excited, hoping it was implantation bleeding. :happydance:

Belle - I feel so bummed every month from CD16 - CD21, the wait for my bloodtest, this is the hardest few days of the cycle for me, where I feel like its never going to happen for me. I dont even think I Od this month - no EWCM whatsoever, I know Clomid dries up my CM but last month I had a lot of EWCM on O day :cry:

Kami - I will also need to do the HSG soon too, GL with all your tests.

Texa - Welcome :happydance: GL on your first cycle of Clomid - Are you being monitored?

AFM - still got the flu, and so do DH LOL :haha: getting our puppy tomorrow - I am so EXCITED :happydance:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Rawan said:


> Anyone here takes myoinositol for egg quality? If yes, which days do you take it? Thank you! :)

I do. Pregnitude. 2 packets a day. Af-O. 



Rawan said:


> Belle-have you noticed any difference since taking myoinositol?
> I read that myoinositol is a type of vitamin B, so I was just wondering if I take it before ovulation, could it possibly delay it? Since I read in some forums women mentioning vit b delaying ovulation.

I havent noticed any difference. My O hasnt been delayed ( when i O)


----------



## Ask4joy

I took pregnitude as well but spotted for 5 days before AF that month so my OB said to stop. She wasn't sure if it was the myoinositol but that was the only change. I took it the whole cycle.


----------



## Nita2806

To those who had their DH's SA done - any advice?

Ill be calling the nurse tomorrow to arrange for the drop-off.


----------



## Norelisa

Rawan said:


> Belle-have you noticed any difference since taking myoinositol?
> I read that myoinositol is a type of vitamin B, so I was just wondering if I take it before ovulation, could it possibly delay it? Since I read in some forums women mentioning vit b delaying ovulation.


I've been taking Vit b but not myointositol.. Im taking Vit E for lining, and today I bought l arginine, and started yesterday with CoQ10..



texasemily said:


> Hi! Can I join? I'm on CD 9, took 50mg Clomid CD 3-7. This is my first round. I took the first opk this morning - of course nothing yet! I look forward to following y'all thought this process! Baby dust! :dust:

Welcome :)


Nita2806 said:


> To those who had their DH's SA done - any advice?
> 
> Ill be calling the nurse tomorrow to arrange for the drop-off.

How long time he has not been "sending off his swimmers" might have an impact. Ideal is to wait 3-4 days but not longer. Otherwise not much to say, my hubby has done three, at the clinic every time. Fingers crossed for good swimmers! :)

Afm, well.. I will take clear blue again tomorrow morning, did cheapie opk today which wasn't positive (still a line), temp low still but a bit discouraged by the previous ultrasound. I've seen my neurologist today who recommended the hospital where the Thai king spent his last year's, and I've got another recommendation from a friend, so I'll go check prices for next -next cycle (next cycle hubby will be away 3 weeks, so small chance for bd on time.. Unless I ovulate late now and next month.. Sigh..


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore, in the book "it starts with the egg" she details some pretty interesting research about l'arginine. Essentially it is only helpful for those women who are poor responders during IVF cycles. For other women it actually reduced their egg quality (they were less likely to get pregnant and more likely to miscarry in comparison with the control group). After reading that I decided l'arginine was not right for me. I'm not sure if you would be considered a poor responder or not, but thought I should let you know!

Nita it is hard to keep positive. I find it's just become easier not to expect anything


----------



## KamiAnn

Nita2806 said:


> To those who had their DH's SA done - any advice?
> 
> Ill be calling the nurse tomorrow to arrange for the drop-off.

Make sure he does it an hour or less before drop off and no sex for 3 days prior especially if it's for fertility issues because they like to see how his sperm is and the only way to do so and get a clear picture is by him abstaining. Also I'm not sure where you live but extreme temperature changes break it down faster so it's best to be kept close to the body while transporting.


----------



## Nita2806

KamiAnn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> To those who had their DH's SA done - any advice?
> 
> Ill be calling the nurse tomorrow to arrange for the drop-off.
> 
> Make sure he does it an hour or less before drop off and no sex for 3 days prior especially if it's for fertility issues because they like to see how his sperm is and the only way to do so and get a clear picture is by him abstaining. Also I'm not sure where you live but extreme temperature changes break it down faster so it's best to be kept close to the body while transporting.Click to expand...

My doctor said to put it in my bra when I take it, I thought she was making a joke lol. Now I understand why she said that.:haha:


----------



## Four2Five

I totally put it in my cleavage when I had to take dh's in haha


----------



## KamiAnn

My DF put it in his inside pocket lol. We just got it in under the wire, they were closing when we brought it in, they're only there from 9 am -11 am our time and only on Wednesdays which is very annoying.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> To those who had their DH's SA done - any advice?
> 
> Ill be calling the nurse tomorrow to arrange for the drop-off.

Dh has never had one done. ( for a variety of reasons)


----------



## Rawan

Belle-that's interesting to know...because I am taking L'arginine for my lining...my fertility clinic told me I could take up to 1000mg per day...maybe I should cut down...don't know...



BelleNuit said:


> Nore, in the book "it starts with the egg" she details some pretty interesting research about l'arginine. Essentially it is only helpful for those women who are poor responders during IVF cycles. For other women it actually reduced their egg quality (they were less likely to get pregnant and more likely to miscarry in comparison with the control group). After reading that I decided l'arginine was not right for me. I'm not sure if you would be considered a poor responder or not, but thought I should let you know!
> 
> Nita it is hard to keep positive. I find it's just become easier not to expect anything


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan I was also set to take l'arginine for thin lining but was scared off of it based on the research. It does increase blood flow but having too much blood flow is not necessarily a good thing for egg health (too much nutrients is just as bad as too little). I think if you have compromised blood flow and your Dr recommended it then maybe you're okay? I know vitamin E also improves blood flow without those drawbacks on egg quality, so I've just been taking more of that and hoping it'll be enough



Rawan said:


> Belle-that's interesting to know...because I am taking L'arginine for my lining...my fertility clinic told me I could take up to 1000mg per day...maybe I should cut down...don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Nore, in the book "it starts with the egg" she details some pretty interesting research about l'arginine. Essentially it is only helpful for those women who are poor responders during IVF cycles. For other women it actually reduced their egg quality (they were less likely to get pregnant and more likely to miscarry in comparison with the control group). After reading that I decided l'arginine was not right for me. I'm not sure if you would be considered a poor responder or not, but thought I should let you know!
> 
> Nita it is hard to keep positive. I find it's just become easier not to expect anythingClick to expand...


----------



## Nita2806

I cant deal with this day. Feeling very down that we might not even have a chance this month. Then Bamn hit me in the face with 2 pregnancy announcements this morning. As I congratulated the one friend, her reply said 'thanks, we are so surprised, we didnt even try' without thinking I told her, please stop making babies and give me a chance as well. :(

Sorry for the vent :( I just had to get it out.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> I cant deal with this day. Feeling very down that we might not even have a chance this month. Then Bamn hit me in the face with 2 pregnancy announcements this morning. As I congratulated the one friend, her reply said 'thanks, we are so surprised, we didnt even try' without thinking I told her, please stop making babies and give me a chance as well. :(
> 
> Sorry for the vent :( I just had to get it out.

:hugs::hugs: Its ok. Im sure she understood.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Nita, those pregnancy announcements do get easier to handle after awhile. It does seem to hurt more when its someone close to you though. 

Sorry if this is TMI, but I had a bit of cramping last night after "finishing," which I usually get when AF is on the way. I'm guessing I'm about 9 dpo today. So I guess a week from now I'll be just starting femara. Is it better to take in the morning or evening? I'll be taking it CD 3-7


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> I'm sorry Nita, those pregnancy announcements do get easier to handle after awhile. It does seem to hurt more when its someone close to you though.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but I had a bit of cramping last night after "finishing," which I usually get when AF is on the way. I'm guessing I'm about 9 dpo today. So I guess a week from now I'll be just starting femara. Is it better to take in the morning or evening? I'll be taking it CD 3-7

I took mine in the evening in case of any SE, theyd be while sleeping. 

:D


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks ladies, I poured my heart out to my 2 closest friends today and feeling much better now. Getting a horrible skin break out and then the guy whom we getting the puppy from is full of excuses and we can only get her in the morning. Only good thing that came from today was the new pup that stole my heart at the shelter, hopefully she wont get sick and we will get her in a week.

Belle, I take any pills in the evening to avoid SE during the day. I want to ask my doctor to give me femara next round, and I suppose I will take it at night too.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks guys thats such a great tip! I wouldn't have even thought about the SE being easier to deal with while sleeping lol. 

I'm on the lowest dose so I'm hoping that I won't get any SE, but I have always been really sensitive to hormone changes/fluctuations cso I guess we will see. 

You know, I think acupuncture healed my PMS. I didn't even have any acupuncture this cycle (took a break) and I still have not gotten moody PMS symptoms.... for awhile there I was going completely crazy every month! 

Nita I am so excited for your new pups! It will be fun to get to take them home! My little girl is almost full grown now. She's 6 months and is probably getting close to 60 pounds. Her paws still look big for her frame though, so I think she has a bit more growing to do :) She's a very happy puppy and gives us smiles all the time! Pets make things better!


----------



## rickyandlucy

Just checking in. Hope everyone is hanging in there. Congrats on the new fur babies!

8 DPO. While I know it is still early, I am already feeling out. After several days of nice high temps, my temp was lower this morning, but I had rolled around in the bed trying to get comfortable before I remembered to take my temp. But moving around theoretically would increase my temp, not lower it, right? If I was truly obsessing (ok, I am just a tad) I might think it could be an implantation dip, but I haven't had any cramping or twinges or anything. Our timing was perfect, but I don't know, I just feel like it won't happen this time. Obviously I hope I am wrong. Time will tell. Waiting until at least 10 DPO to test. :/


----------



## Rawan

Hi Belle-I've taken femara for 3 cycles so far, and I haven't experienced any side effects. I usually take them after dinner. Good luck on your coming cycle!

Nita-I know it's hard that when people around you are getting pregnant. Alot of my friends are posting baby pictures on their social media...feel happy for them...but also sad for myself at same time...

I am around 9 dpo today...tested with internet cheapie this morning, a faint positive, but could be due to trigger shot. 
Baby dust to everyone! :)


BelleNuit said:


> I'm sorry Nita, those pregnancy announcements do get easier to handle after awhile. It does seem to hurt more when its someone close to you though.
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI, but I had a bit of cramping last night after "finishing," which I usually get when AF is on the way. I'm guessing I'm about 9 dpo today. So I guess a week from now I'll be just starting femara. Is it better to take in the morning or evening? I'll be taking it CD 3-7


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, I poured my heart out to my 2 closest friends today and feeling much better now. Getting a horrible skin break out and then the guy whom we getting the puppy from is full of excuses and we can only get her in the morning. Only good thing that came from today was the new pup that stole my heart at the shelter, hopefully she wont get sick and we will get her in a week.
> 
> Belle, I take any pills in the evening to avoid SE during the day. I want to ask my doctor to give me femara next round, and I suppose I will take it at night too.

Hmm, thats weird hes playing around like that. 



BelleNuit said:


> I'm on the lowest dose so I'm hoping that I won't get any SE, but I have always been really sensitive to hormone changes/fluctuations cso I guess we will see.

At 2.5mg, you shouldnt get much of anything.


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - feeling kinda stressed today. DH and I closed on our house yesterday (yay!) but his ex is full of drama and wouldn't let the boys come over last night even though it was our night (they have 50/50 custody). She also told them not to respond to any of their father's texts or calls. 

I'm only 8dpo and started having brown spotting today - kinda a lot. I spotted a tiny bit of pink 6dpo. I've never spotted mid-cycle or before 10dpo. BFN on a wondfo. I'm worried something is wrong with me.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask4joy said:


> Hi ladies - feeling kinda stressed today. DH and I closed on our house yesterday (yay!) but his ex is full of drama and wouldn't let the boys come over last night even though it was our night (they have 50/50 custody). She also told them not to respond to any of their father's texts or calls.
> 
> I'm only 8dpo and started having brown spotting today - kinda a lot. I spotted a tiny bit of pink 6dpo. I've never spotted mid-cycle or before 10dpo. BFN on a wondfo. I'm worried something is wrong with me.

Congrats on the house!!
Ex's are very full of drama!! 

Sorry about the spotting! Maybe get an updated P4?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Earth. What is P4? Progesterone? I've never had my progesterone checked. My OB said it wasn't necessary and my RE looked over my tests and didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Nita2806

Our puppy is home!! The guy we got her from, said we can come tonight. And we are enjoying her so much already. Really happy right now. :)

Ask, I would have that checked out. Hopefully its nothing, but rather be safe and find out.

Thanks for alk the support ladies. Hugs xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Our puppy is home!! The guy we got her from, said we can come tonight. And we are enjoying her so much already. Really happy right now. :)
> 
> Ask, I would have that checked out. Hopefully its nothing, but rather be safe and find out.
> 
> Thanks for alk the support ladies. Hugs xx

what kind? boy? girl? name? 

<--- mom of FOUR! :dog::dog::dog::dog:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170209_222311.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KamiAnn

Nita - I definitely know the feeling when it comes to pregnancy announcements and friends getting pregnant. I just found out my friend had a baby and I had no idea she was even pregnant. Which was really hard to swallow.


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Rawan I was also set to take l'arginine for thin lining but was scared off of it based on the research. It does increase blood flow but having too much blood flow is not necessarily a good thing for egg health (too much nutrients is just as bad as too little). I think if you have compromised blood flow and your Dr recommended it then maybe you're okay? I know vitamin E also improves blood flow without those drawbacks on egg quality, so I've just been taking more of that and hoping it'll be enough
> 
> 
> 
> Rawan said:
> 
> 
> Belle-that's interesting to know...because I am taking L'arginine for my lining...my fertility clinic told me I could take up to 1000mg per day...maybe I should cut down...don't know...
> 
> 
> 
> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Nore, in the book "it starts with the egg" she details some pretty interesting research about l'arginine. Essentially it is only helpful for those women who are poor responders during IVF cycles. For other women it actually reduced their egg quality (they were less likely to get pregnant and more likely to miscarry in comparison with the control group). After reading that I decided l'arginine was not right for me. I'm not sure if you would be considered a poor responder or not, but thought I should let you know!
> 
> Nita it is hard to keep positive. I find it's just become easier not to expect anything
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...

I am having problems with blood flow, so I'll try to find a Dr to ask. I'm always cold at hands and feet, even sometimes outside when it's 35 degrees..



Nita2806 said:


> I cant deal with this day. Feeling very down that we might not even have a chance this month. Then Bamn hit me in the face with 2 pregnancy announcements this morning. As I congratulated the one friend, her reply said 'thanks, we are so surprised, we didnt even try' without thinking I told her, please stop making babies and give me a chance as well. :(
> 
> Sorry for the vent :( I just had to get it out.

I've done some "unfollows" on Facebook.. 



Nita2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, I poured my heart out to my 2 closest friends today and feeling much better now. Getting a horrible skin break out and then the guy whom we getting the puppy from is full of excuses and we can only get her in the morning. Only good thing that came from today was the new pup that stole my heart at the shelter, hopefully she wont get sick and we will get her in a week.
> 
> Belle, I take any pills in the evening to avoid SE during the day. I want to ask my doctor to give me femara next round, and I suppose I will take it at night too.

I'll try to get Femara too, learned that they give it at bumrungrad hospital so I know it exists somewhere! 



BelleNuit said:


> Thanks guys thats such a great tip! I wouldn't have even thought about the SE being easier to deal with while sleeping lol.
> 
> I'm on the lowest dose so I'm hoping that I won't get any SE, but I have always been really sensitive to hormone changes/fluctuations cso I guess we will see.
> 
> You know, I think acupuncture healed my PMS. I didn't even have any acupuncture this cycle (took a break) and I still have not gotten moody PMS symptoms.... for awhile there I was going completely crazy every month!
> 
> Nita I am so excited for your new pups! It will be fun to get to take them home! My little girl is almost full grown now. She's 6 months and is probably getting close to 60 pounds. Her paws still look big for her frame though, so I think she has a bit more growing to do :) She's a very happy puppy and gives us smiles all the time! Pets make things better!

Aww :) puppies!! Going to farmers market (special valentines edition) with my shelter. We will do a kissing booth! 



Nita2806 said:


> Our puppy is home!! The guy we got her from, said we can come tonight. And we are enjoying her so much already. Really happy right now. :)
> 
> Ask, I would have that checked out. Hopefully its nothing, but rather be safe and find out.
> 
> Thanks for alk the support ladies. Hugs xx




OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Our puppy is home!! The guy we got her from, said we can come tonight. And we are enjoying her so much already. Really happy right now. :)
> 
> Ask, I would have that checked out. Hopefully its nothing, but rather be safe and find out.
> 
> Thanks for alk the support ladies. Hugs xx
> 
> what kind? boy? girl? name?
> 
> <--- mom of FOUR! :dog::dog::dog::dog:Click to expand...

 Love animals! All so cute!! 


Afm, day 7 of flashing smiley on clear blue. Sigh. Hubby is leaving Monday but tbh after the ultrasounds this week I don't think it'll do.. 

Found out yesterday yet another lady here struggling, it's nice to know one is not alone :)


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Our puppy is home!! The guy we got her from, said we can come tonight. And we are enjoying her so much already. Really happy right now. :)
> 
> Ask, I would have that checked out. Hopefully its nothing, but rather be safe and find out.
> 
> Thanks for alk the support ladies. Hugs xx
> 
> what kind? boy? girl? name?
> 
> <--- mom of FOUR! :dog::dog::dog::dog:Click to expand...

She is a X Breed between a scottishe terrier and a poodle, i believe they are called scoodles. Her name is shadow and she is exactly 6 weeks old. Kept us awake all night but so worth it.


----------



## Nita2806

This is our puppy from the shelter. She is also now home with us. We are now a family of 4 :D

Going in for my CD21 bloodtest tomorow afternoon, very nervous and stressed.


----------



## Nita2806

Picture included now :)
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-11-13-45-18.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Picture included now :)



Oh my doggie! What a cutie!! Look at those ears!! I had a dog who had similar "facial design", haha, she was a mix of boarder collier, English setter and dunker.

Good luck on the blood test tomorrow! Fingers crossed!! :)

I had a few hours with two kittens at the farmers market today, I will go back tomorrow for more kitten cuddles!
 



Attached Files:







mixie 2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0









mixie.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ask4joy

What a cutie, Nita! 

I was hoping to give DH a bfp on his birthday (tomorrow). 9dpo and tested with FRER this morning and BFN. If the spotting was due to implantation (started at 6dpo) then I should have a bfp by now. Feeling gutted AGAIN. Thinking we might start IUI next cycle rather than wait one more month until we officially hit the 1 year mark. I don't really see what difference one month is going to make, and given my age I just want to get on with it. If IUI isn't going to work I'd rather move on to IVF sooner rather than later...$15,000 and tons of meds and injections sure is daunting.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask IVF does seem incredibly daunting to me too. I just have a hard time believing that anything will work for us at this point. But because I'm still in my 20s time, not money, is my commodity, so we are taking the slow route in hopes that things will finally come together for us. I'll look at IUI after we've been trying 1.5 years (which officially would be June) because 90% of people are pregnant by that point and only another 5% will go on to get pregnant by the 2 year mark. We'd wait until after 2 years to start IVF

I don't have any "symptoms" this cycle other than I've been really tired. I've been falling asleep on the couch by about 9PM the last couple nights. I'm just waiting for AF at this point. I could start spotting tan cm as early as tomorrow, so I guess we will see what the next few days bring. I don't have high hopes.


----------



## KamiAnn

I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle took another test today at 12 DPO and nothing but a blank test stared back at me, how disappointing, that and my temp is starting to drop which is a good indication that AF is coming


----------



## Four2Five

I'm pretty sure I'm out too...cd 29 and can't see anything on this morning so hpt's...no idea if or when I O'd but it would have been late in my cycle if I had. When should I begin Provera to jump start my next cycle? Should I wait a few more days to see if af comes on her own? I'm so confused :(

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/AC3F95B3-38F9-456B-8123-3C1666A81DE8_zpswna3mqv4.jpg

Also I posted this on the main board yesterday, can anyone help?

So I have to take Provera to "jump start" my cycle every month or I don't get af. I also take Clomid after I start af to help ovulate. The Provera is taken for 10 days which then takes another 3-5 days for af to show. I'm really confused on when to start taking the Provera for a new cycle, since I don't want to take it during my 2ww phase right? I mean in case I am pregnant. So do I start af on the first day of my missed period, this dragging my cycle out to 40+ days? Or do I start Provera during my 2ww so that I can keep my body in a 30 day cy? 

For background:

CYCLE 1
Provera Nov 19-23
AF Dec 1-5
Clomid 50mg Dec 4-8

CYCLE 2
Provera Jan 3-7
AF Jan 14-20
Clomid 100mg Jan 17-20

CYCLE 3 ???


----------



## Nita2806

Four2five, how sure are you that you Od? If you Od then AF will show on her own. My first 2 cycles on Clomid I also had to jump start AF with Provera, because I didnt O. Sounds lik you arent Oing if you need to indice AF. Also, provera is not harmful if you are pregnant, its only progesterone and will maintain the pregnancy.


----------



## Four2Five

Nita I was specifically told by my dr to not take Provera if there was any chance I was pregnant and that I had to test negative...everything I've read online also said not to take provera if i was pregnant that its classified as dangerous during early pregnancy. I have no clue if I O'd since I messed up the first 10+ days of OPK's by using fmu and Munich dr did not do a 21 day blood test to confirm o this cycle. So I just really have no clue at all :(


----------



## Four2Five

I am guessing I probably didn't O since I STILL have tons of ewcm?! I've had it for 2 weeks non stop :( I mean yay for good cm but it's only good if I actually O ugh


----------



## BelleNuit

Four you can still get a blood test at this point. If you haven't O'd there won't be much progesterone, if you have O'd there should be a decent amount. I'm going to guess if you have ewcm that you haven't O'd yet. Hope you get things figured out soon!

Well I'm 10 dpo, no spotting today, sometimes I spot as early as 10 dpo. Either way, not holding my breath!


----------



## Four2Five

Belle I didn't realize I could still get the test. I just called the pharmacy to get my Provera and Clomid scripts refilled, I'll plan on starting Provera Monday and see if I can get into my dr to get the blood test done that morning, if not I'll for sure get it done next cy!


----------



## Nita2806

I totally forgot about the bloodtestq, its a great idea to get it done if you can. 

Regarding provera, found this on a local page that corresponds to what my doctor says. Provera is perfectly safe for use during pregnancy. We use Provera to help prevent miscarriage in early pregnancy and it is usually taken until 12 weeks gestation, when it is stopped because the placenta has formed and the placenta produces enough progesterone to maintain the pegnancy.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - I've used fmu many times with OPKs and gotten positives. The clear blue advanced actually requires that you use FMU. I usually stay positive for 24-48 hours so it doesn't really matter what time of day I do it, but I know some people have a shorter surge and need to test 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Nita2806

So, ai got my CD21 or in this case CD20 bloodtest results. The good news is I have Ovulated, but my Progesterone levels are not high enough to sustain Pregnancy... Onto the next cycle. Will most likely see my doctor somewhere in the next 2 weeks. 

Feel like bursting into tears right now. :cry: wity me being out this cycle, officially pushes us over the 1 year TTC mark. :(


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> So, ai got my CD21 or in this case CD20 bloodtest results. The good news is I have Ovulated, but my Progesterone levels are not high enough to sustain Pregnancy... Onto the next cycle. Will most likely see my doctor somewhere in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Feel like bursting into tears right now. :cry: wity me being out this cycle, officially pushes us over the 1 year TTC mark. :(

Do you take any progesterone? (it exists natural progesterone, we got some from Cambodia as they don't sell it otc in Thailand). Might be worth supplementing next cycle :)

Afm,
I finally got non-flashing smiley on opk on clear blue this morning. I hope this means I'll ovulate after all.. We bd yesterday, today and hopefully tomorrow before hubby leaves for Korea. 

I wish I had unlimited free ultrasounds, haha &#128514;


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, natural progesterone? I will have a look, but will chat to my doctor as well. Mayne she will just prescribe Provera. Or nothing? I dont know. It could also be that I tested a bit early in my cycle, but it wont make that much of a difference, its barely high enough to confirm Ovulation.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Nita, definitely ask your doc for a progesterone supplement. The ones you can buy in the shops may be of variable quality! Sorry to hear you are at the one year mark soon. I tell myself it's just a number and that it doesn't mean that I won't get pregnant eventually.


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Belle. Will definately ask my doctor.

Good thing about this cycle is no TWW stress for me, I am guessing I Od around CD15. Ill just wait for AF to show to start a next round. DH is still saying he want to try natuarally, I am not keen on doing so. I think he is more bummed about this cycle than I am, I allowed him some beer tonight, and I had a few sips from him too. Definately needed it.


----------



## Four2Five

So sorry Nita :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita if you try naturally will you continue using clomid? I'm not sure if it will work for you guys to try fully naturally without some type of ovulation induction. Sorry :(


----------



## KamiAnn

When we talked to my OB/GYN about doing progesterone if and when I get pregnant she said she probably won't prescribe it because new research shows it doesn't really help in cases where women experience recurrent miscarriages I guess. It would make me feel a lot better if she would but I trust her judgement since she's been following me for 8 years.

Nita I hope whatever happens you end up with a babe in your arms soon.


----------



## Nita2806

DH wants me to completely leave all drugs and try without it, his arguement is that Clomid made me O so I might O on my own, but I dont think so. I also dont want to continue with Clomid due to the SE, so I will talk to my doctor about options.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well if it is something that you both want there really isn't any harm in taking a cycle off just to see what would happen. Maybe you could come up with an agreement with him that if you don't O that you go back to the docs the next cycle?

I've heard that femara is sometimes more easily tolerated and some women respond better to it! It might be worth checking out with your doc!


----------



## Four2Five

Can you spot anything? Cd 30, starting Provera tomorrow...
https://i63.tinypic.com/2napq2u.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/28k3iuh.jpg


----------



## Four2Five

Grrrr second photo won't load let me try again.
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/7C690740-3D99-4E8E-885A-C711502A8807_zpsvday8xz2.jpg


----------



## Ask4joy

Kami - my doctor said the same exact thing about progesterone. 

Four - not seeing anything, sorry!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry four, I can't see anything either. 

Well, I'm feeling pretty sure that I'm 11 dpo today, which means I should start spotting sometime tomorrow afternoon. No spotting today (I spot at 11 dpo about half the time). When I start seeing tan cm then I count myself out officially. I'm not getting my hopes up, but I would so love to finally be pregnant. I can't even imagine what my reaction would be, never mind my husband's. I think he would say "good" like he was checking a box off a list of things to do that day LOL


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Belle! I don't see anything strong either but I see a hint of something but I think it's my eyes...ladies in the testing board say they see a definite bfp line but I'm not convinced. I need to start Provera tomorrow to get this next cycle going so I thought I would ask here ;)


----------



## Nita2806

I am Sorry Four - I dont see anything either. :(

Belle - I don't want to try naturally, we have tried for 6 months and it didnt work. I will ask my doctor about Femara, and trigger.


----------



## Nita2806

I have an appointment with my doctor Wednesday afternoon - was thinking of asking her if we can do another CD21 test on Wednesday, that should be 8dpo and CD23 and then about either Femara or Trigger next cycle. I wanted to take a break in March, since I cant have a November baby due to exams then, but decided to try anyway, no pregnancies over the last year, whats the odds of next cycle? Blegh


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FF says im 8dpo ( i think i might be 6). P4 test tomorrow either way! 


My Ovulation Chart
--------------
Nita, good luck no matter what direction you go!! I hope you get answers!

Four, i dont see anything, sorry!

Belle, i hope AF stays away!


----------



## KamiAnn

Four I also see nothing.

AFM - I'm officially out this month, I dropped below the cover line, I'm going to pick up my Clomid again tomorrow :(


----------



## Four2Five

Definite bfn on frer today, starting my Provera now :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear, Four and Kami. Looks like I'm joining you. Spotting turning red and heavier this eve and back is starting to hurt. Just in time for Valentine's Day! Thinking I ovulated a day or two earlier than FF determined as my LP has always been 12-13 days. Not sure why I started spotting so early this cycle though. Oh well. On to cycle #12. :cry:


----------



## KamiAnn

Four2Five said:


> Definite bfn on frer today, starting my Provera now :(


Sorry to hear sweetie, I think I may ask my doc for Femera next cycle.



Ask4joy said:


> Sorry to hear, Four and Kami. Looks like I'm joining you. Spotting turning red and heavier this eve and back is starting to hurt. Just in time for Valentine's Day! Thinking I ovulated a day or two earlier than FF determined as my LP has always been 12-13 days. Not sure why I started spotting so early this cycle though. Oh well. On to cycle #12. :cry:


Ugh so frustrating eh?


----------



## Nita2806

I am so sorry Ask :( sucks that you started spotting on Valentines day. Hope #12 is your lucky cycle.

Four - I hate Provera lol, sorry you need tot take it to induce AF and sorry for the BFN.

Kami.. Sorry for the temp drop. Hoping next cycle is your lucky cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I'm sorry :( Are you moving on to IUI next cycle?

I think I'm 12 dpo today (but possibly only 11 dpo as didn't track O). Its pretty much night time now and there was NO spotting today. If I am only 11 dpo its not that unusual that I haven't spotted, but if I am 12 dpo then that is a good sign because I have never had a cycle where I didn't spot by 12 dpo. I guess I will see what tomorrow brings. I'm not going to let my hopes get up. I won't test until Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Nita2806

That's a good sign Belle - I have my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

FX no spotting today Belle! We decided to do one more natural cycle. We are refinishing the floors in our new house and moving this month so we have a lot going on. If we wait one more cycle at least I'll be on Spring break around my next O. Going to try vitex this cycle.


----------



## Nita2806

I had a call from my doctor this morning - She isn't worried about my low Prog levels, because it was very high last month, but I definitely Od - we should just write off this month as a bad month. They moved my appointment tomorrow so I can have a 30min appointment instead of the 15min I asked for so I can have a bit more time to discuss options with my doc. (Its also double the price - but DH agreed that we use my credit card this - as we cant afford it otherwise now)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita, i think i missed it, what was your p4 #?

My temp nose dived this AM at 7dpo and I am debating even going for my p4 test. :(


----------



## rickyandlucy

So my hope to give DH a BFP for Valentine's Day is gone. 12 DPO today; BFN on FRER. BBT is gradually falling. Pretty sure I am out, but probably won't know for sure for a few more days. I feel so depressed. I just want to curl in a ball and cry. I was feeling so good about this cycle. My chart was looking really good. I just don't understand.

Going out of town for work tomorrow. Might test one more time tomorrow morning before I leave, and then take a break until I get home. If AF still hasn't arrived, I will test again Sat morning.

It doesn't help that I had a dream about a baby last night. It felt very real. I was changing his/her diaper in our current bedroom. Never thought I would long for a dirty diaper to change, lol. :cry:


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita, i think i missed it, what was your p4 #?
> 
> My temp nose dived this AM at 7dpo and I am debating even going for my p4 test. :(

This month was 14,8 nmol/L which is borderline to confirm Ovulation. Anything over 30 is normal. Last month was 66.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Nita, i think i missed it, what was your p4 #?
> 
> My temp nose dived this AM at 7dpo and I am debating even going for my p4 test. :(
> 
> This month was 14,8 nmol/L which is borderline to confirm Ovulation. Anything over 30 is normal. Last month was 66.Click to expand...

so it was around 4.3, which is what mine was in oct! Interesting that they consider that O. Here, anything below 5 is considered No O.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Nita, i think i missed it, what was your p4 #?
> 
> My temp nose dived this AM at 7dpo and I am debating even going for my p4 test. :(
> 
> This month was 14,8 nmol/L which is borderline to confirm Ovulation. Anything over 30 is normal. Last month was 66.Click to expand...
> 
> so it was around 4.3, which is what mine was in oct! Interesting that they consider that O. Here, anything below 5 is considered No O.Click to expand...

I think it would have been a bit higher if I did the test on 7dpo and not 5dpo. But I dont think it would have been higher than 30 - and a count of 30 and higher is enough to sustain pregnancy. I will most likely get more detail at my appointment tomorrow. I am considering asking for another test tomorrow (8dpo) and see what difference it makes.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Nita, i think i missed it, what was your p4 #?
> 
> My temp nose dived this AM at 7dpo and I am debating even going for my p4 test. :(
> 
> This month was 14,8 nmol/L which is borderline to confirm Ovulation. Anything over 30 is normal. Last month was 66.Click to expand...
> 
> so it was around 4.3, which is what mine was in oct! Interesting that they consider that O. Here, anything below 5 is considered No O.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would have been a bit higher if I did the test on 7dpo and not 5dpo. But I dont think it would have been higher than 30 - and a count of 30 and higher is enough to sustain pregnancy. I will most likely get more detail at my appointment tomorrow. I am considering asking for another test tomorrow (8dpo) and see what difference it makes.Click to expand...

It would be interesting to see how it goes up day to day. Like following your BETA kind of deal.


----------



## Nita2806

I tried reading up on it, but can't find much detail? Just that Prog levels peak 7 - 10 dpo. However last month I also did the Prog test on CD20 when I got that high count. Thats now if my doctor will send me for the test again... Dont know if my medical aid will pay for the same test twice a month, so need to find out about that too.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita I think it makes total sense to have a full half hour appt. with your doc. I hope you come up with a great plan, and I really do hope that they will come up with something other than clomid for you! I wouldn't be wanting to take a break from the docs right now either. You had a borderline O with the highest dose of clomid! Tell hubby to give his head a shake! Poor guy sounds like he's in denial... thats my DH's favourite place as well lol. 

Ask it sounds like you will have a lot on your plate this cycle so giving it another go naturally makes perfect sense!! I do hope this new cycle will be the one for you!

Lucy I'm sorry about the BFN. Thats part of why I refuse to test on holidays now lol. I've been disappointed too many times by now. 

Although, I'm sure I'll be disappointed later today either way. There is a good chance I am only 12 dpo today, in which case I should start spotting this afternoon. I am trying to squash my hope and remind myself that I'm likely only 12 dpo. There is no way in hell I'm actually pregnant because I'm never pregnant :/ I guess we will see what the day brings.


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am consoling myself with Valentine's Day candy, lol.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lol, we have to do what we have to do :) I hope all of you lovely ladies enjoy the day (or are enjoying the day) and have a happy Valentine! I'm thinking my hubby is going to cook me a romantic dinner :) If I start spotting today I will console myself with a bottle of champagne lol


----------



## rickyandlucy

We are going to celebrate with leftovers and a rom com, lol. DH was going to come home early from work and cook for me, but I made a soup yesterday and there is TONS leftover, so I told him to go ahead and come home early to spend time with me, and cook another time. I am betting he will bring flowers though. <3

On the bright side, if I am indeed out, I will be able to drink at my future sis in law's bridal shower and bachelorette party this weekend, lol.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

rickyandlucy said:


> I am consoling myself with Valentine's Day candy, lol.

Thats been sitting there since Christmas. :haha:

----
Nita, i have heard P4 peaks at 7dpo too. 

---
Sorry so many of us are having busted cycles. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

I do think its neat how for the most part lots of us here are cycling together (within a few days). That means when we're out we're in good company :)


----------



## Nita2806

Lol, Belle, he is definately in denial. I would like tk know how it happens to get a high level one month and a very low the next month, doesnt make sense to me. Then again, I am not a doctor.

Hope you dont start spotting today Belle. It does seem like we all have busted cycles this month..sigh.

Happy Vday ladies. My DH dont believe in Vday at all and no celebrations will be happening here. I made enough food yesterday as well so we will most likely eat and then Ill be studying a few hours before going to bed. Actually feel like having a drink tonight though :D


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> I do think its neat how for the most part lots of us here are cycling together (within a few days). That means when we're out we're in good company :)

It does make it nice! :drunk:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

off to my test! No results until tomorrow though! :coffee:


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> off to my test! No results until tomorrow though! :coffee:

Goodluck!! May yoir results be 100 times beter than mine. :hugs: sucks that you have to wait that long for results. Mine gets send to me whithin 2 hours after testing.


----------



## KamiAnn

Sorry to hear you might be out Belle I hope not though.

Another below coverline temp this morning and TMI but I'm getting that period smell so I know she's coming. I wish she just would already so I can start a new cycle.


----------



## Four2Five

Day two of Provera here and I'm having insane cramping, I've never had that before, especially this early into my Provera, I wonder if I was going to start af on my own? Will the Provera prevent it from starting? Or will I get a screwed up cy if I start af today and keep taking the Provera? Or do I stop Provera if af starts? So confused! 

Happy Valentine's Day ladies <3 So thankful to be sharing this journey with all of you! Hubby said we are going somewhere tonight that's a surprise, I typically hate surprises but at this point in just hoping it includes wine LOL


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Day two of Provera here and I'm having insane cramping, I've never had that before, especially this early into my Provera, I wonder if I was going to start af on my own? Will the Provera prevent it from starting? Or will I get a screwed up cy if I start af today and keep taking the Provera? Or do I stop Provera if af starts? So confused!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies <3 So thankful to be sharing this journey with all of you! Hubby said we are going somewhere tonight that's a surprise, I typically hate surprises but at this point in just hoping it includes wine LOL

I always get AF like cramps on Provera, its not bad but its there. My doctor told me when I used Provera, not to stop even if AF starts, but typically AF wont start until you finish provera. Provera is just progesterone that tricks your body into thinking you Od, and you shouldnt get AF while you have higher progesterone levels, hope this helps?

Hope DH takes you to a nice place...and have some wine!! I think all of us here deserves it after the cycle we all had. :hugs::drunk:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> off to my test! No results until tomorrow though! :coffee:
> 
> Goodluck!! May yoir results be 100 times beter than mine. :hugs: sucks that you have to wait that long for results. Mine gets send to me whithin 2 hours after testing.Click to expand...

Im hopeful but at the same time not. 1 day isnt bad, its a lab, not the dr so its shorter than if i had it done at the dr!


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> off to my test! No results until tomorrow though! :coffee:
> 
> Goodluck!! May yoir results be 100 times beter than mine. :hugs: sucks that you have to wait that long for results. Mine gets send to me whithin 2 hours after testing.Click to expand...
> 
> Im hopeful but at the same time not. 1 day isnt bad, its a lab, not the dr so its shorter than if i had it done at the dr!Click to expand...

Ahh ok, mine is also done at a lab, but the have an App, so i register on it using my ID number and then I see the results as they come available, usually then hear from my doc 1-2 days later with what the results means.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Ahh ok, mine is also done at a lab, but the have an App, so i register on it using my ID number and then I see the results as they come available, usually then hear from my doc 1-2 days later with what the results means.

Thats neat!! This is just one of those independent labs, no script or dr required. They can call, email or fax the results. Email is the fastest when i asked the nurse. 

I polled DH and my girls for what they thought my # would be... DD1 said 10, DD2 said 30, DH said 5 and I said 4.7-5.3 somewhere in there.


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Nita! My last two cycles of Provera I never had any cramping, and af always showed up 5-7 days after my last pill...hoping this cramping means it won't take so long this cy, I'm ready to start the next one!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> Thanks Nita! My last two cycles of Provera I never had any cramping, and af always showed up 5-7 days after my last pill...hoping this cramping means it won't take so long this cy, I'm ready to start the next one!

Ive never taken Provera to bring on AF, only to stop it. I hope its a quick process for you though!


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Thanks Nita! My last two cycles of Provera I never had any cramping, and af always showed up 5-7 days after my last pill...hoping this cramping means it won't take so long this cy, I'm ready to start the next one!

My cramping usually last the first few days of Provera, and then its almost like my body gets used to it. Other than the cramping, it just doesnt make me feel well, and I usually gain a lot of weight on it. Hopefully AF will show soon so you can get started on next round. Are going to up the dose next cycle?


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Ahh ok, mine is also done at a lab, but the have an App, so i register on it using my ID number and then I see the results as they come available, usually then hear from my doc 1-2 days later with what the results means.
> 
> Thats neat!! This is just one of those independent labs, no script or dr required. They can call, email or fax the results. Email is the fastest when i asked the nurse.
> 
> I polled DH and my girls for what they thought my # would be... DD1 said 10, DD2 said 30, DH said 5 and I said 4.7-5.3 somewhere in there.Click to expand...

I need a script to get it done :( so I need to see my dr everytime I want to do the test. I hope its more than 5, and that you Od :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Well got a bit of tan cm today which is how the spotting always starts. So I'm considering myself officially out. AF will show tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. I'm thinking I must have O'd on CD 14 this cycle, so will have a nice 27 day cycle :) If the ovaboost I've been taking delayed my O an extra day then I'll count that as a good thing! Hopefully the same thing will happen next cycle! I will likely start femara on Saturday. I know fertility drugs don't do much for unexplained infertility, but I don't think it can hurt and its the next step anyway. 

So champagne it is :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Well got a bit of tan cm today which is how the spotting always starts. So I'm considering myself officially out. AF will show tomorrow evening or Thursday morning. I'm thinking I must have O'd on CD 14 this cycle, so will have a nice 27 day cycle :) If the ovaboost I've been taking delayed my O an extra day then I'll count that as a good thing! Hopefully the same thing will happen next cycle! I will likely start femara on Saturday. I know fertility drugs don't do much for unexplained infertility, but I don't think it can hurt and its the next step anyway.
> 
> So champagne it is :)

If your unexplained is not Oing, then they can help. :hugs:

FE isnt bad IMO. Its just another step on the path.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks OnErth, I O so very regularly that I wish that was the issue as then I would be excited for femara lol. I don't think using femara is a bad thing either, I just needed extra time to come to terms with needing and accepting help


----------



## Nita2806

Belle I hope DH is also still off the weed? If so, then I am very excited that FE will do the trick for you :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

Phew - what a day. Spend quite some time at my doctor to look at all the options. My path with Clomid has come to an end.As soon as AF shows which should be around next week Tuesday, I need to call my doctor and also the hospital to arrange for ovarian drilling which will be done on 1 or 8 March depending on when Doc has space open. I had the option to stay on drugs, one month Clomid and one month break, etc. or do the drilling. My doctor have very high success rates of doing the drilling and she suggests that if DH and I don't want to wait forever then this is the way to go.

Femara is not something that they prescribe here so its not an option.

My medical aid also covers the OP so that suit us perfectly.

I will need some time to deal with this, and then I need to tell my family :nope: the one thing I hoped I didnt have to do unless it was to tell them about a BFP.

On the positive side - I can totally be Oing on my own after the Driling so thats something to look forward to.

Also - Clomid does make you fat - no wonder i am struggling to lose weight lol.

On Earth - curious to know your results? I wont be doing another test - my doctor says it wont make much of a difference.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Nita, as far as I know DH seems to be off the weed. But who knows lol. I think at this point its out of my hands. He told me the other night that he thought it was unlikely that I was "the problem" so I'll take that as a sign of moving in the right direction. 

That sounds like a huge step Nita! You must be so nervous and excited at the same time! I hope that this will work for you and that you will start ovulating on your own after this!

I hope it goes well telling your family. I told my dad when I was completely drunk LOL. I haven't told my mom because we're estranged, but I told my grandma who has an infertility story of her own. She was very understanding. I actually felt way better letting my family know. I felt like I was always concealing this huge part of my life from them. They don't ask about it at all, but I know they are there to support us if I want it.

Ya, femara for infertility is more of an off-label use. I guess some countries don't allow it. Theoretically there is a risk to the embryo/fetus, but it has such a short half life that it is out of your system by the time the TWW rolls around. Thats also part of why it doesn't negatively impact your lining quite the same way that clomid can.


----------



## Nita2806

I am so glad DH is finally coming around Belle. 

This will be a very big step for us, but I feel confident that its the right choice. The positive thing is also I have Od 2 months so we know I can. My doctor told me so many stories about how she got pasients with the same issue pregnant just with the Drilling. If this doesnt work however she will send me to a fertility doctor.

My family just wont understand...they think we are going to wait atleast 5 more years. My family in law will just preach to us every single day. The most stressed part about this OP is to tell my family.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry to hear you don't think you're family will understand. My dad was surprised too when he found out we were trying. He thought we were planning to wait. He did and said absolutely everything wrong when I told him (he was also drunk so I forgive him lol). He sneered at me and said "REALLY?!? you're trying??" Then when I said I was infertile he went on to say "well kids suck anyway (he has a 4 year old)," and "just think of all the money you will be able to spend on yourself if you never have kids," and "well just think about this person here they tried for 9 months and then relaxed and got pregnant," and 'well think about this person here they had 3 miscarriages and then went on to have 9 kids," and well, blah blah blah LOL

If you think it will be too stressful to tell them then don't. You can always tell them to reserve their judgment. You are adults, and ultimately what they think doesn't matter.


----------



## Nita2806

I am in a bit of a pickle, I work for the family business and since the OP will be done on a Tuesday and I will need to go on leave for a few days, I need to tell them. And my mother in law works for my medical aid so she needs to get my authorization codes or else they wont pay for the OP. So not telling them is going to be a bit difficult lol. DH wants me to tell them its just endometriose, but I jist want to tell them the truth and tell them to either support me or get lost (I know this sounds mean, but yeah we are adults and the decision lies with us)

I think they will support us after all the preaching, but I hate the bloody preaching, it always turns into a fight. But, I will get through it. I am not someone who gives up that easily :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Progesterone results: 1.4

no thats not a typo. 200mg soy + 5mg FE and I didnt O. Im very POd right now. :growlmad::cry:


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Progesterone results: 1.4
> 
> no thats not a typo. 200mg soy + 5mg FE and I didnt O. Im very POd right now. :growlmad::cry:

Omw!! I am so sorry, ill be thinking of you :hugs: will you take provera or just wait for AF?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Progesterone results: 1.4
> 
> no thats not a typo. 200mg soy + 5mg FE and I didnt O. Im very POd right now. :growlmad::cry:
> 
> Omw!! I am so sorry, ill be thinking of you :hugs: will you take provera or just wait for AF?Click to expand...

just wait. 

I posted my clomid and ovidrel on freegaragesale so im sure theyll go quick. From then on its unmedicated NTNP/Not TTC, at least until my heart can heal a bit.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> Progesterone results: 1.4
> 
> no thats not a typo. 200mg soy + 5mg FE and I didnt O. Im very POd right now. :growlmad::cry:
> 
> Omw!! I am so sorry, ill be thinking of you :hugs: will you take provera or just wait for AF?Click to expand...
> 
> just wait.
> 
> I posted my clomid and ovidrel on freegaragesale so im sure theyll go quick. From then on its unmedicated NTNP/Not TTC, at least until my heart can heal a bit.Click to expand...

It will get better, we are also here to support you. I was where you are now, its horrible and i am sending all the hugs in the world to you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> It will get better, we are also here to support you. I was where you are now, its horrible and i am sending all the hugs in the world to you.

I see you have an updated plan next cycle, how are you feeling about that? What does Ovarian Drilling involve? I have heard of it but not much except the name.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> It will get better, we are also here to support you. I was where you are now, its horrible and i am sending all the hugs in the world to you.
> 
> I see you have an updated plan next cycle, how are you feeling about that? What does Ovarian Drilling involve? I have heard of it but not much except the name.Click to expand...

Its a big decision and I am happy I made it. I will just believe that everything will work out and we get preg soon.

Ovarian drilling, is the process where they pinch little holes in the ovary to burst some of the eggs, which make the male hormones less and then it is suppose to make Ovulation occur easier.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Its a big decision and I am happy I made it. I will just believe that everything will work out and we get preg soon.
> 
> Ovarian drilling, is the process where they pinch little holes in the ovary to burst some of the eggs, which make the male hormones less and then it is suppose to make Ovulation occur easier.

hmm, thats interesting. Are you nervous or scared?


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Its a big decision and I am happy I made it. I will just believe that everything will work out and we get preg soon.
> 
> Ovarian drilling, is the process where they pinch little holes in the ovary to burst some of the eggs, which make the male hormones less and then it is suppose to make Ovulation occur easier.
> 
> hmm, thats interesting. Are you nervous or scared?Click to expand...

I am nervously excited, if that makes sense? I am happy that i dont have to take Clomid anymore, and I am positive that I will O on my own again after the drilling. :hugs:


----------



## KamiAnn

Nita - after watching a video to see what it was I'd be scared to have that done. Apparently it's really controversial?

OnEarth - I'm so sorry about your results that's rough.

AFM: CD 1 here and I'm frustrated yet relieved that I'm going to be starting a brand new cycle, I have an HSG next Friday, I'm nervous yet scared for that, I hope they'll let my Fiance in with me because I'm a nervous person and I'd feel more comfortable with him there.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita has your doc done blood work yet? To make sure that the ovarian drilling is warranted?

Earth I'm really sorry to hear about your progesterone level. :( 

Kami I was pretty nervous for my HSG as well, but it really wasn't too bad. I took 2 extra strength ibuprofen's before hand and honestly it was less painful than AF cramps. It was kind of awkward though, I don't think I would have wanted my husband there for mine, as much as I love him lol.


----------



## KamiAnn

BelleNuit said:


> Nita has your doc done blood work yet? To make sure that the ovarian drilling is warranted?
> 
> Earth I'm really sorry to hear about your progesterone level. :(
> 
> Kami I was pretty nervous for my HSG as well, but it really wasn't too bad. I took 2 extra strength ibuprofen's before hand and honestly it was less painful than AF cramps. It was kind of awkward though, I don't think I would have wanted my husband there for mine, as much as I love him lol.

Awkward? As in how? Good to know it's not super painful. I've heard stories of women getting pregnant right after so maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones :shrug: Doesn't hurt to try I guess lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Well for one you're completely naked except for a flimsy privacy gown. They put your legs into these crazy stirrups and insist that you keep your legs wide open the whole time where everyone can see everything and put a huge tube and an ultrasound wand (which feels like a big you know what) up there. That was only half of the awkwardness. During my HSG they had massive full screen TVs set up all around the room showing off my ovaries and uterus which was pretty weird. My ovary got blown up on a TV screen to be the size of my head :/ Afterwards you put on a bulky hospital pad and all of the fluid falls out. It was just seriously so awkward lol. I felt very vulnerable and having an extra observer, even my husband, wouldn't have made me feel any better. Although each to their own!

I contacted my fertility clinic to see if I can set up an ultrasound to re-assess my lining. This was something that I had wanted back in the fall, but they switched my RE on me so the ball got dropped. I should have demanded it then, but I was feeling anxious and was really just hoping that the acupuncture would do the trick and that it wouldn't be that much longer. Well, Theoretically my lining should be "fixed" by now as I have been doing acupuncture for several months and using vitamin E all that time as well and still nothing. So I sent them a message to see if I can schedule an ultrasound to get this checked again. I don't want to waste money on an IUI down the line if the lining is truly our only issue. You have to advocate for yourself with these things, and I haven't been doing a good job of it because I've been feeling so overwhelmed! So I'm feeling good about myself for sending that request in Will see what they come up with


----------



## Norelisa

Nita: I hope it works out, and that family will be accepting and that ovaries will be working on doing what they are supposed to do: let you have a baby :)

OnEarth: oh, that is not cool, always a downer when it doesn't work out as wanted..




BelleNuit said:


> Well for one you're completely naked except for a flimsy privacy gown. They put your legs into these crazy stirrups and insist that you keep your legs wide open the whole time where everyone can see everything and put a huge tube and an ultrasound wand (which feels like a big you know what) up there. That was only half of the awkwardness. During my HSG they had massive full screen TVs set up all around the room showing off my ovaries and uterus which was pretty weird. My ovary got blown up on a TV screen to be the size of my head :/ Afterwards you put on a bulky hospital pad and all of the fluid falls out. It was just seriously so awkward lol. I felt very vulnerable and having an extra observer, even my husband, wouldn't have made me feel any better. Although each to their own!
> 
> I contacted my fertility clinic to see if I can set up an ultrasound to re-assess my lining. This was something that I had wanted back in the fall, but they switched my RE on me so the ball got dropped. I should have demanded it then, but I was feeling anxious and was really just hoping that the acupuncture would do the trick and that it wouldn't be that much longer. Well, Theoretically my lining should be "fixed" by now as I have been doing acupuncture for several months and using vitamin E all that time as well and still nothing. So I sent them a message to see if I can schedule an ultrasound to get this checked again. I don't want to waste money on an IUI down the line if the lining is truly our only issue. You have to advocate for yourself with these things, and I haven't been doing a good job of it because I've been feeling so overwhelmed! So I'm feeling good about myself for sending that request in Will see what they come up with

I would absolutely check if you can do u/s. I think for next cycle / the next cycle my hubby is around, I'll do chinese herbes + finding a place I can do u/s to check follicle growth and lining..

I am a bit confused, my RE cancelled our IUI this month, right.. but he did say that I might o on my own. BUT he cancelled because the follicles didn't grow like they should.. (I am trying to reason with myself: since FF put my o-date late, it means that the clomid did not work, hence it is normal that the follicles had not grown that early on.. ? I had 6-7 days of "high fertility" on clear blue, before I got a peak, and a bit of temp rise who correspond well with my clear blue peak. Is there any chance for me this cycle? Sigh.

Just spent a few days with family, they have 9 kids in total (2 together, 1 year old and 2 months old). They know about us trying, so we agreed that if they get one more, I get to keep it.. :) They are very supportive, and my cousins sister got IVF (twins) and they used clomid for the 1 year old, that is actually how I heard about it the first time around! :)


----------



## KamiAnn

Belle - You should absolutely demand an ultrasound. Hopefully it'll give you some answers.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, I would totally do the ultra sound if I were you. Hopefully that will give you answers.. My doctor wont be doing further bloodtests, as she doesnt think its necessary. 

Luckily I will be sleeping when my HSG is done so I wont even know about it.

Thanks Norelisa :hugs: I don't think Clomid has worked for you - and it is very funny that the specialist gave it to you, because I did think you mentioned you have thin lining? My doctor told me yesterday that as long as you have Od there is always a chance, so I believe you have a chance this month.

I kind off hope AF starts a bit earlier so I can do the Drilling and get it over with. I am about 9/10dpo so hopefully soon :) This must be the easiest TWW ever - I am not even tempted to test lol. Sunday I will be 12/13 dpo so I will do a test Sunday Eve just to confirm the BFN and then on monday start to arrange for the Drilling, unless ofcourse AF shows sooner.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well good luck with the drilling Nita, I hope that your AF shows quickly so that you can get it over with!

AF arrived for me. So will start femara on Saturday. My first dose will be while I have my dad and 4 year old brother over to visit :/ I don't expect I will have any side effects, but doubly so I hope I don't with company over. 

Ugh, not going to lie I'm completely exhausted today and I have a really busy day of work ahead of me :/


----------



## Four2Five

Day 4 of Provera... Kill. Me. Now.


----------



## KamiAnn

BelleNuit said:


> Well good luck with the drilling Nita, I hope that your AF shows quickly so that you can get it over with!
> 
> AF arrived for me. So will start femara on Saturday. My first dose will be while I have my dad and 4 year old brother over to visit :/ I don't expect I will have any side effects, but doubly so I hope I don't with company over.
> 
> Ugh, not going to lie I'm completely exhausted today and I have a really busy day of work ahead of me :/

Ugh I hope no side effects for you too, I'm supposed to work overnight tonight but I already called in because we're having a blizzard here and the last time I drove in it I almost died. :dohh:


----------



## Nita2806

Four are you taking the provera 5 or 10 days? 

Belle, I hope you dont get any side effects, and goodluck with your day :hugs:

I think AF is on her way...PMS mode is switched on. I bitched at DH today over absolutely nothing. I have terrible stomach pains (I have IBS) from the stress of telling our parents :/


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - very sorry AF showed. Interesting - you and I both have half siblings. My little brother is 9 and my little sister is 13. One of my best friends who was dx with unexplained infertility and is now pregnant after 1st IVF (and 6 failed IUIs) also has younger half siblings. Her and I were talking this weekend about how we are both kinda intense "head cases" and sometimes she wonders if our stress levels and need to be in control of everything makes it difficult to conceive. I'm starting to believe more and more that stress is my problem. I was on antidepressants before ttc and am considering going back on them. I've been so full of stress, anxiety, anger, rage, irritability that's it's no wonder I'm not pregnant. Also considering acupuncture. 

Nita - I'm sorry about the stress of telling your family. Will they be doing the HSG and the drilling at the same time? 

Four - hope AF shows up soon!

Earth - that stinks about the progesterone levels. I'm giving vitex a try this month...might as well check it off the list.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, the HSG and Drilling will be done at the same time, my doctor mentioned that she will use this oppertunity to also check for any other problems and endo.


----------



## Four2Five

Nita I'm on 5 days of Provera, thank God! This has been the worst time taking them, stupid hormonal ups and downs and awful awful cramping which has never happened. I just wish my body would work normal on its own, I hate taking meds for anything even when I'm sick :(


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Nita I'm on 5 days of Provera, thank God! This has been the worst time taking them, stupid hormonal ups and downs and awful awful cramping which has never happened. I just wish my body would work normal on its own, I hate taking meds for anything even when I'm sick :(

I feel you!! Provera is the worst, I hated taking it. Luckily you are on it for 5 days only. 4 down and 1 to go. Hopefully AF will show soon so you can get the next cycle started. Will you be changing anything next cycle?


----------



## Four2Five

I don't think so...other than actually doing my OPK's correctly lol! I hope I actually O this time, it's frustrating that I'm not O'ing on Clomid but this is only my 3rd cycle on it and my dd #1 was conceived on my 3rd round of Clomid so hopefully third time is a charm again. I'll be getting a 21 day blood test to confirm O this time, if it doesn't work then I'll ask to up to 150mg Clomid. I'm kind of relieved to not be expecting another in October though, both my girls are October babies plus both my nephews so that month is hectic lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Joy, that is interesting that you have half siblings as well! Stress can definitely impact fertility. I found acupuncture greatly reduced my stress, anxiety and depressive symptoms. To the point where I really don't consider myself to be struggling with emotional difficulties/mood swings any longer. I don't feel the same rage that I did even a few months ago. Acupuncture significantly reduced my PMS symptoms as well and added a well-needed 1-2 days to my cycle (which is excellent imo). That said this is about the most relaxed that I've ever been in my life and I'm still not pregnant lol. So I don't necessarily think relaxing will automatically fix everything. 

Nita its pretty awesome that they can get the HSG a lap and the drilling all done at once! Hopefully it all looks good in there!

I've been thinking about trying out vitex as well as I've heard that it can increase cycle length for people with short cycles. But I'm going to wait till after I'm done femara because they interact. I hope femara will get me pregnant, but I'm being realistic.


----------



## ttc126

Hi ladies. Is it too late to join? 
I'm 27 and have 2 boys. I've now lost 4 pregnancies in a row. I then had 6 bfn cycles of timed intercourse and ultrasound to confirm O. This cycle I started clomid. I took it evenings of days 4-8. I supposedly ovulated Tuesday on cd15. I'm ironically not monitored by my RE this cycle as he wanted me to just use opk. I'm hoping it will work!!


----------



## Nita2806

Four, I am happy to hear that you will be getting the CD21 bloodtest. Atleast then you will know by CD21 if you Od or not and can start provera sooner if you have to, I found that the longer cycles had me a horrible AF, last month on the shorter cycle was so much better.

Belle, have you had your progesterone levels checked? Ive done a ton of research after getting the low count and 2 of the symptons of low Prog levels is a shorter LP and spotting a few days before AF.

Welcome ttc, you are very welcome to join in. Goodluck on your first Clomid cycle :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Nita, that was definitely something I had thought back in the summer, but my progesterone test came back completely normal (well within the normal range). I think it may be more of a blood flow issue as I have Raynaud's which can affect circulation.


----------



## Nita2806

BelleNuit said:


> Hey Nita, that was definitely something I had thought back in the summer, but my progesterone test came back completely normal (well within the normal range). I think it may be more of a blood flow issue as I have Raynaud's which can affect circulation.

Yay, happy to hear its normal :hugs: after I read that I hoped my LP will be a bit shorter this month, as it was 15 days last month. I woke up with AF like cramps this morning, hopefully thats good.


----------



## sarah2211

Belle, baby aspirin is good for blood flow but I know it made you feel sick :(

Quick update, 12 week scan today and everything is looking great. Thinking of you all :)


----------



## ttc126

Does anyone get bad cold sores on clomid? I'm 3dpo now and have a gigantic cold sore. It hurts! And I remember getting them while pregnant but I thought maybe it's the clomid...


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Sarah, I can't take aspirin. My body doesn't tolerate it at all. I will pester them until they give me an ultrasound and then go from there. Glad things are going well for you.

Hi ttc126, I have no idea about the cold sores. Does clomid lower the immune system at all? I don't get cold sores so I won't be much help here

Can't believe I'm going to be starting femara tomorrow evening! I guess this will start the journey of ttc with treatment for me. Hopefully this side of things won't take too long and that it won't be too involved. I'm thinking I'd be okay to start IUI in July.


----------



## Nita2806

Ttc I dont know about the cold sores..but you might be able to google it? I can give you list of other side effects I got but that wasnt one of them...GL hope it gets better.


Belle, I am glad you are going to push them for the U/s and goodluck with FE, I really hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## KamiAnn

TTC - I didn't get cold sores either.


----------



## Nita2806

When is the best time to do a hpt? Ill be testing tomorow (not Sunday as planned) but need to know its a definate BFN before talking to the parents about the drilling.


----------



## BelleNuit

First thing in the morning is the best time. I'll be testing in the morning tomorrow even though I have AF, as I have to show a negative HPT before starting femara


----------



## ttc126

Thanks guys! I guess I'm stupidly hopeful because the only time I get them is when I'm pregnant. But I thought maybe it could just be the clomid giving extra hormones... bleh! 

BelleNuit, how exciting to start Femara! I hope it works! It's crazy how hopeful just trying something can make you! 
Nita, I hope you are able to get the drilling done soon!


----------



## Ask4joy

Good luck with the Femera, Belle!

And good luck, Nita, with the conversation with your parents. Remember it's your decision and you aren't asking permission, just keeping them informed!

Welcome TTC! I never got cold sores on clomid. Hopefully it's a good sign for you!

I'm not sure what our plan is right now. We said we would start IUI in March but now I'm thinking we should just wait until the school year is over (first week of June) so I'm not stressing and can be as relaxed as possible. DH and I have gotten into some huge fights recently. I'm feeling so angry and resentful and taking it out on him. I feel so pathetic and pissed that he has 2 children with another woman but after 11 months ttc nada with me. I'm trying to make an appointment with a counselor because I am in a really dark place and not doing well at all.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask what you wrote really resonated with me. I went through a really rough period around the 9-11 month mark too. I remember feeling SO ANGRY, the fights I was having with DH were wicked. We had the option to start femara/IUI back then (the doc wanted us to start IUI as early as November), but we decided to wait and I don't regret it one bit. I'm in a much better head-space now. Fertility treatment brings its own kind of stress which will likely amplify the stress you're experiencing in other areas of life. If you are feeling like you want to wait a bit there is no harm in that.

Your DH is also older now than when he had his first 2 kids, our men aren't immune to oxidative stress! Get him on some supplements. Mine is on coq10 (as per acupuncturists recommendation). At the very least it can't hurt!

The thing with LTTTC is that it becomes this long interrupted grieving process. Its hard not to hope every cycle that maybe just maybe this will be the one. Taking a month off to just relax from it all really helped me. It didn't get me pregnant, but it did save my sanity.

I'm here for you if you want to talk about it/vent. I'll just listen and commiserate with you on our unfortunate luck


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks Ask & Belle, I missed my test with fmu as I was a bit sleepy when I went, so guess I will wait till tomorow.

I am not quite in the same boat as you, but I can tell you that the moment I got my Prog test result and saw it was very low I knew we would be going over the one year mark, I started crying, Im devastated. And then hearing the only options they have available here is either Clomid, naturally or the drilling. I am still coming to terms with the fact tgat I need surgery if I want a baby, its still not sunk in, and TTc have really been taking over a very big part of my life.

GL to you both, atleast we have each other on here, which for me has helped SO SO much. :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you so much Belle and Nita. It really does help to have each other for support. And to know that what I'm feeling is "normal" given the circumstances. DH and I had a good talk today and want to stop "trying so hard" for a couple months and just focus on us. I feel like I reached my breaking point and need to take care of myself. I'm not going to temp or use OPKs this month. Although I did add some new vitamins/supplements to the mix. We have both been taking a multivitamin and coq10 for a few months (but I realized it was the wrong kind...ubiquinone instead of ubiquinol). We got the new ones in the mail today. Also added fish oil for both of us and evening primrose oil for me. I think you are only supposed to take it until O so I'll have to estimate since I won't be tracking. Also taking vitex and trying the myo-inositol again.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita that's a very scary realization, needing surgery :( I wish we could all just get pregnant easily like the rest of the world. 

Ask I think taking it easy for a couple months is a great idea. OPKs and temping are enough to make anyone crazy after awhile. It sounds like we are on many of the same supplements. I hope they work for us, or at the very least make treatment more likely to be successful for us!

At this moment I just feel like it's never going to happen, and I hope I'm wrong because I feel too young to be infertile :(


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, not doing OPKs has changed things for me, I know Ill probably never get a positive reading anyways. And I know I will only know about O when I do the bloodtest. I really think taking a break is a very good idea, just the thought of infertility drains me completely.

Belle, I feel the same... My doctor mentioned that if the Drilling doesnt work she will send me to a fertility specialist were we will need to look at IVF.

I got an sms this morning that I need to pay in a little bit for the surgery, however the surgery is still costing me less than one months supply of Clomid/vitamins.


----------



## Norelisa

Hubby is going to UK and France early next month, so I have started the online search of what he should bring home to me:D Will buy wellman +pregnancare, and red raspberry leaf tea.. :D 

Otherwise, seems like I am 5 dpo. We have a very lively but supersweet fosterkitten visiting this weekend, her name is Wasabi and she is 5 weeks old..


----------



## ttc126

Norelisa, your foster kitty sounds adorable!!!!! 
I'm totally with you all on feeling overwhelmed and done "trying".... we took a break last cycle. I realized my entire 2016 I was either ttc or mc. Nita I was very upset about approaching the one year mark. I more was dreading it but actually passing it wasn't as awful as I imagined. So many hurdles for us all. Getting pregnant, staying pregnant..... ugh I'm just not sure how crazy I'm willing to get. My dh is against IVF and is back and forth on iui. I realize I'm in a different boat than some of you as I do have two living children. I just never imagined the journey it would be to have more. I envisioned a big family but I'm not sure if I'll be able to have any more at all. And after all the losses back to back I'm not sure I have it in me to get pregnant more than one last try.


----------



## rickyandlucy

So another failed cycle comes to an end. This one hurt more than ever.

That was my fourth round of clomid. I am getting sick of doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. DH wants me to find a different doctor. What do you guys think? What should our next step be? I know that technically we can do up to 6 rounds of clomid. But our doc never checked out my husband, she's not monitoring me or anything. The clomid is pointless if something is wrong right?


----------



## Nita2806

Nore, the kitty sounds so adorable, hope you have much fun with him/her :hugs:

Ttc, I am so sorry to hear that you dh is not in favour of IUI and IVF :(

Lucy, if you feel your doctor isnt doing enough, maybe it is better to change? Or you can ask your doctor to test dh and be monitored? In my situation I wont change doctors, we walked a long path and I dont want to start from scratch with another doctor.

Afm-completely forgot about ttc today, DH and I went on a 7hour hike to go look at a crator. I can definately recommend a day out to forgot everything. :D


----------



## ttc126

rickyandlucy said:


> So another failed cycle comes to an end. This one hurt more than ever.
> 
> That was my fourth round of clomid. I am getting sick of doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result. DH wants me to find a different doctor. What do you guys think? What should our next step be? I know that technically we can do up to 6 rounds of clomid. But our doc never checked out my husband, she's not monitoring me or anything. The clomid is pointless if something is wrong right?

I can tell you how my RE does things. First he did an hsg and hysteroscopy on me to see if tubes are open and uterus is healthy. We didn't have my husband tested because we have 2 kids and have been pregnant 6 times. But if we want at any time he will test dh sperm. He did one cycle of us just ttc but no meds. Then since I was ovulating on my own but had low progesterone we did 4 cycles of luteal phase Prometrium. He monitored my cycles with ultrasound and blood tests. Then I took a cycle off the prometrium because the side effects were tough on me. I went back and told him I didn't want to keep doing it especially since it wasn't working. Well he decided to put me on 100mg of clomid. This is my first cycle. I won't be monitored unless I don't get a surge by day 16. I get 3 cycles total before he wants to move on to injectables and IUI. I like that he understands I'm so tired of messing around. If it were me, I'd really want a different doctor. I feel like my RE moves quickly on to the next thing. If you don't want to find another doc, could you ask yours to monitor you with ultrasound for a cycle?


----------



## BelleNuit

Lucy at the very least I think you should have an HSG and your DH should be tested. An SA really isn't that big of a deal! After that the next step might be to try femara or move on to IUI. If you want the option to try clomid and IUI (rather than injectibles and IUI which increases risk of multiples) then you shouldn't do anymore clomid cycles now

TTC I'm sorry you are struggling. I know secondary infertility must be difficult. The same desires are there that aren't being fulfilled but you probably get less support exactly because you already have 2 kids. I think your question about how far you want to go with this is a fair one. I don't have any kids and I know I'm willing to go a long ways to try to have 1. But I honestly don't think I would have the heart to try for a second if we got lucky enough to have one, and I know my DH would prefer to only have 1 so that would be an easy decision for us. I would so love to have just 1 baby.


----------



## Nita2806

So there we have it, I did a CB HPT and its negative on 13dpo. Wish me luck, I am going to try and talk to my parents in law about the surgery, today.


----------



## Ask4joy

Aw hugs to you, Nita! I know that no matter what we all keep that shred of hope alive every month. Sending you lots of positive energy. You've got this!


----------



## Nita2806

Well, doesnt seem like the parent telling part is happening today, DH is in denial and feels we need to wait a bit...ugh, so annoying, just because he doesnt want to deal with his dad, not like waiting a month is going to make the issue dissapear. I really need his support on this, and currently it feels like im alone in this. Everytime I bring up the surgery he either walks away or change the subject. Next he is most likely going to tell me I need to stop nagging about it, I will, as soon as he accepts it. :(

On the possive side, I made some cocktails, and I can drink them with a clear concience. Maybe if I add more vodka into dh's cocktail he will talk to me ;)


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Nita, I'm sorry. It's taken my DH a long time to start to realize that this isn't just going to happen for us the easy way. Hell it took me a long time too! I hope your DH will come around and realize that there is no shame in needing fertility treatments. Do you have a date for your surgery set?


----------



## Nita2806

It will either be 28 February or 7 March, my doctor only operate on Tuesdays and the surgery has to be done in the first 2 weeks of my cycle. If I am correct then I shoukd start to spot from Tuesday and be done with AF by Sunday.

He is actually talking about it now :o


----------



## ttc126

Nita it's so hard! I don't know your whole back story but my hubby wanted to tell next to no one anything about our struggles or even seeing an RE. It's shameful for them I think even though it's no ones fault. He also prefers not to discuss things. lol I kinda just talk his ear off anyway. I hope your inlaws do not give you a hard time. Judgy family and friends make everything harder. Fingers crossed you can get in to surgery the 28th!


----------



## Nita2806

Thanks so much ttc for the kind words. DH admitted to being in denial and he dont want our parents to know about my infertility, YET he tells everyone else, all his friends now, he even keeps them updated with ALL the detail. But, I told him to man up and face this, I cant do this alone. He agreed to a 'braai' with his family Tuesday, and dinner with my parents Wednesday. No turning around now as the plans have been made. Its going to be extremely hard, but its going to be a relieve that we dont have to hide it from them anymore.


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh boy. I took my first dose of femara last night and this morning I am experiencing some really awful nausea. Like awful awful. I hope this is just a one off thing and not a side effect I will have to live with for the next 5 days. Anyone else experience severe nausea?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ugh and I'm also really dizzy, my head feels like it's swimming :( I hope I'm just dehydrated or something


----------



## Nita2806

Oh no Belle, those symptoms are SE of FE :( lots of women complain about nausea on FE (that I have seen), I really hope it gets better. :hugs:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita, I hope so too. So far it only seems to be a problem when I eat. The rest of the time it's okay. Oh the things we do.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Belle, take it at night and then you wont get any. :D ( or thats what i did)

Lucy, I think you should switch. My own dr kept giving me FE and it wasnt making me O and i finally had enough. 

-----
CD31- AF is due sometime this week... if she cooperates. I deleted my FF account so im not tracking anything anymore. 

I have all my TTC stuff bagged away and for right now maybe if i pretend everything is ok and will magically happen, maybe it will. :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Earth, I have been taking it at night :/ I'm hoping it was just a fluky coincidence. We'll see what tomorrow brings. I've always been sensitive to hormone fluctuations/changes though so that might be part of it for me.


----------



## ttc126

Belle I know it's not the exact same but I took the clomid at night and the first day after was awful! But the rest of the days on it were fine. I hope it's just a one day thing for you. &#10084;


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks TTC! That actually makes me feel better. Maybe it'll just be a one day thing and then my body will have adjusted.

How's everyone else doing? Judging by last cycle we must all be heading into O in the next week and a bit?


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, my body is the same...in terms of adjusting to hormonal drugs. Every month when I took Provera I had stomach cramps for the first few days. Unfortunately with Clomid it worked the other way around, SE got worse everyday I take it :( I hope its not the case with you :nope:

Onearth - Hope AF shows soon so you can get the next cycle started.

Goodluck to the ladies approaching O - almost time to get the BD going :happydance:

AFM - No AF/Spotting yet, and I have no idea when I will O again :shrug:


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Nita, I don't like the sounds of that! :/ I dunno, I woke up from a nap and had a pretty intense hot flash. It took me a minute or so to realize what was happening lol. Such a weird experience. 

Nita have you taken a HPT recently? Just in case? I remember last cycle you had a bit longer of a LP too, so maybe that's what's going on? 

Earth are you thinking about taking a break this next cycle?


----------



## Four2Five

I'm just waiting for this Provera to hurry up and bring on af...my irritability is out of control the last few days ugh I just can't seem to get over the grouchyness! I finished my Provera on Friday and I just wish af would get on with the show so we can begin this next cy...I was right on track with most of you now I'm already 2 weeks behind and on cd37 :(


----------



## Norelisa

I'm not really in synch with you guys either, late o at cd19, and now at 7 dpo.. 

I kinda wish (well, pregnancy being the ultimate wish) that my lp will be longer than usual, so that I can get a shot next cycle as hubby is away alot.. 

Acupuncture today. Temps up and flat for past 5 days. 

Situation with our flat in London on the mend, all illegal lodgers are out, the flat seems to be in ok state (judged by pictures) and we will hopefully find new tenants within the next week. Our old tenants have agreed to help us with viewings (we pay, obviously), otherwise my father in Norway is OK to fly over to help on short notice (he is in early retirement) :)

Having some strange cramps, I think it is from symptom spotting, haha, but I guess I did ovulate this cycle, however late. With temp, presence of fertile cm and positive (peak) on clearblue opk.. 

I'm too curious, I don't think I'll stop temping just yet. Also, as I'm doing acupuncture my Dr always looks at my chart to help decide where to focus on.. 

Oh, and here is a picture of sweet Wasabi!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170220_115151_584.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nita2806

Belle - I took a CB HPT test yesterday morning (13DPO) with FMU and it was BFN (what a surprise lol) Last month my LP was 15 days (started spotting on 15dpo) which will be again tomorow - I actually thought that my LP would be shorter due to the low Prog levels, unless I Od very late - which I wont know until AF shows. But I have PMS and my skin break out is all better now - so I think AF is coming.
Isnt one advantage of FE that it has less SE? Ive read about women who had bad SE like me on Clomid and then none on FE. I really hope it gets better Belle - those SE can really make you crazy. Everytime I think about having to go for surgery I remind myself how horrible the SE on clomid was.


Nore - Wasabi is so adorable :blush: 

Four - I hope AF shows soon :hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

So, I'm going back for acupuncture on Wednesday instead of Friday as per Dr recommendation. He seemed rather happy that my temps are staying up, though I'm not sure they should be as flat as they are? Then again I'm not temping at the exact same moment every day (trying to keep within 1 or 2 h).. 

Wasabi is now back with her foster family, but maybe I'll take another kitten in when hubby is going to Europe. 

Oh, and another great "news" from London, apparently our current tenants changed the lock without telling us :( not really sure how to approach this, as it seemed they weren't going to tell us... Sigh.. Nightmare.. Is this the vivid dreaming, maybe? (jk)


----------



## ttc126

Norelisa, I'm 6 dpo today. So we're almost same cycle time!
Ugh timing could not have been better and I feel just out already. I can't tell if I genuinely have no symptoms or if I just dismiss them all because I blame them on it being a Clomid cycle. I am crazy but I can usually tell if a cycle is successful pretty dang early.
Is anyone else losing their minds with this?????
Four2Five... hi! I'm also ttc #3. Except with all the losses it would be pregnancy #7.... 
Belle how are you feeling today?
Nita, surgery is so scary but at least I've found it to be better than side effects of meds.... I hope it's not a bad experience for you &#10084;


----------



## Norelisa

ttc126 said:


> Norelisa, I'm 6 dpo today. So we're almost same cycle time!
> Ugh timing could not have been better and I feel just out already. I can't tell if I genuinely have no symptoms or if I just dismiss them all because I blame them on it being a Clomid cycle. I am crazy but I can usually tell if a cycle is successful pretty dang early.
> Is anyone else losing their minds with this?????
> Four2Five... hi! I'm also ttc #3. Except with all the losses it would be pregnancy #7....
> Belle how are you feeling today?
> Nita, surgery is so scary but at least I've found it to be better than side effects of meds.... I hope it's not a bad experience for you &#10084;

Haha :) I wouldn't know as I've never been pregnant, not even a little bit :haha:
I'm on a Clomid cycle, but it didn't work but I still ovulated on my own (or so I think).


----------



## Nita2806

Nore - I can see the difference that acupuncture is making for you - your temps look very stable and not as rocky as it used to. Hopefully stable temps indicate a stable hormonal balance, and you get your BFP soon.

We need some BFP in this thread - it's been a while now since someone got one. I have a feeling that someone might get one soon, it's about time also!!


----------



## Nita2806

ttc - Thank you :hugs: I am very nervous, but kind of excited as well. 50% of women who didnt Ovulate on their own got pregnant within a year after having drilling done. Most naturally. I know my doctor does the surgery often and knows what she is doing. If this means that I will O again, have normal cycles and get preg without Clomid then I will gladly take the week or 2 of pain. I am doing surgery on a Tuesday, and was thinking of taking leave till that Friday and start to work again the next monday... or so I hope lol

Oh and I am with Nore - never been pregnant...not even a little bit.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Earth are you thinking about taking a break this next cycle?

That was the original plan and then Clomid but now im just drained of everything and dont want to pursue anything TTC related right now. #TTCSlump



Nita2806 said:


> Isnt one advantage of FE that it has less SE? Ive read about women who had bad SE like me on Clomid and then none on FE. I really hope it gets better Belle - those SE can really make you crazy. Everytime I think about having to go for surgery I remind myself how horrible the SE on clomid was.

Generally FE has less SE than Clomid.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sure the SE that I'm having on FE are less than what they would be on clomid. It's only morning but I seem to be feeling better today. My estrogen when checked was in the normal range but it was only 2 points above the cutoff for normal and low, so I wonder if that's why I'm having SE? Because my estrogen was a bit lower to start with? 

Nore so happy to hear everything is getting sorted out at your flat! I think your temps are great and that the stability is a good thing! 

Nita I can now understand the draw of being able to O on your own. I hope that the surgery works for you!

Earth, I've had moments like that too where I'm ready to give up everything and quit. This like any journey has its ups and downs. I think the draw to quit would be even stronger for me if I already had kids. Nobody would fault you for stepping away from the madness of LTTTC if that was what you wanted!

Hmm I guess I was over zealous in thinking people would be coming up to O lol. I think O is 8-9 days away for me. I seem to be alternating O days from CD 13-14, but I'm not sure how femara will mix things up. I really hope it doesn't make me O any earlier


----------



## rickyandlucy

I am sure I am not the only one, but does anyone else here get really depressed after AF? Never used to that I recall, but since TTC it seems to get worse with every cycle. And I am bothered by things that I know should be no big deal. I just want to go home and cry. :cry:


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Lucy. I found for myself the 6-12 month range was really difficult. It was taking longer than what it should have, but it wasn't yet a year so I didn't feel like I could accept treatment (since nothing was wrong... stupid unexplained) and it was hard to accept any support. I got really angry, and I would just sob and sob and sob every time AF came. My one year mark came by right around the holidays, which was difficult for a variety of reasons. After that though I started feeling much better. I've accepted that this likely won't come easily for me and that it is not the end of the world to need fertility treatments. We will make it work. 

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time right now. 

If you think of infertility as a grieving cycle, I think I'm at the bargaining stage, I'm bargaining that fertility treatments will work for me. If they don't and IVF ultimately fails I will likely become quite depressed before I accept it and move on with life. The thing that I keep telling myself is that no matter how I come out of this (with children or not), I will be okay, and I will have a life worth living.


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I get really depressed when I get to CD16-CD21, mainly because at that stage I am waiting to find out if I Od. Dont feel alone though, we all are facing some challanges of our own, but ultimately we are fighting the same fight, infertility. I made peace that we are crossing the 1 year mark, i am concentrating on the positive, I know I can Ovulate with a little hope, that keeps me sane... I guess what I want to say is, you are not alone :hugs:

Belle, super happy to read you are feeling better, maybe your body really just needed to adjust to FE. Will you be doing anything new this cycle except FE?


----------



## rickyandlucy

So the night AF came, I got home really late. Cried on the plane when I started cramping because I knew that was it. Cried off and on the whole 2.5 hour drive home. When I got home I crawled in bed with DH and just cried myself to sleep. I couldn't stop myself. All DH could say was don't cry. That just made me cry more. The next morning I was mad at him because he went to work early even though it was a Saturday. I was leaving for a bridal shower and bachelorette party, so I basically didn't get to see him at all.

So then I have to go to the bridal shower and try to hide the fact that I am upset. Which I am sure I didn't do a great job of. But I had to try. I am a bridesmaid and it is my brother getting married. Cried some on the way there. Tried to keep it in during the festivities. There was a 4 month old baby girl there and that was just killing me.

The bachelorette party was a good distraction. Wasn't sure how that was going to go, but it went well. When I got home the yesterday, DH and I had a good talk. He is a never show your feelings type, but he admitted he wants a baby really badly and that he is worried that we haven't gotten pregnant yet. And I'm like well you need to tell me that so I don't feel so alone!

So it comes and goes in waves. I am trying to be optimistic. But I just can't seem to shake off the sadness. And it's super annoying cause it seems to be making me get upset about completely stupid things. Like, I am super bummed that DH and I won't be walking together in my brother's wedding. DH is a co-best man and I am just a bridesmaid, so I totally get it. But it still totally bums me out. And I feel so stupid for feeling that way. :wacko:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Earth, I've had moments like that too where I'm ready to give up everything and quit. This like any journey has its ups and downs. I think the draw to quit would be even stronger for me if I already had kids. Nobody would fault you for stepping away from the madness of LTTTC if that was what you wanted!

I feel like giving up because nothing is working and we are at the end of the road. We cant do IUI/IVF and we are literally stuck here. Its clomid or nothing at this point and due to no response with FE, it makes me very hesitant to try it. There are people that say " well my aunts sister switched and look she has billy".... but thats your aunts sister, not me. 

I love my kids, it is a relief to have been able to get pregnant with them but it makes this journey MORE frustrating because its proof things DID work right. :cry:



BelleNuit said:


> If you think of infertility as a grieving cycle, I think I'm at the bargaining stage, I'm bargaining that fertility treatments will work for me. If they don't and IVF ultimately fails I will likely become quite depressed before I accept it and move on with life. The thing that I keep telling myself is that no matter how I come out of this (with children or not), I will be okay, and I will have a life worth living.

I feel like im at the same stage. " If we had better insurance" " If we had tried sooner" " if i could just get a better dr" 

Whats weird is back in 2015, i went a year with no AF and i was at the accepting stage and then AF shows up and WHAM! All this again.


----------



## Nita2806

Lucy, I am sorry you are going through such an emotional time, I can just hope that it gets better for you. And I want to say, dont give up hope. When I am down, I google LTTTC success stories and that actually make me feel better, dont know if that will work for you too?

Onearth, why dont you give Clomid a go? What have you got too lose (except your sanity ;) ) Despite everything, Clomid worked for me, after not Oing for months, and I would recomend it, if the side effects are too bad then atleast you know you tried. I also want to say dont lose hope, if you really want another baby, give it all you got with the resources available. Maybe you will just need a higher dose of Clomid... But you wont know unless you try..


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Onearth, why dont you give Clomid a go? What have you got too lose (except your sanity ;) ) Despite everything, Clomid worked for me, after not Oing for months, and I would recomend it, if the side effects are too bad then atleast you know you tried. I also want to say dont lose hope, if you really want another baby, give it all you got with the resources available. Maybe you will just need a higher dose of Clomid... But you wont know unless you try..

IF i did, i wouldnt do it until April. For my sanity and to give myself a break. Plus id have to unpack all of it and im feeling rather lazy. :haha::blush: I know i would not drag it out like i did FE. If 25mg doesnt work, im going to 50 and so on. FE they dragged it on too long at 2.5, then 5mg. In all the times i tried it, i never tried 7.5mg or higher!


----------



## Nita2806

Onearth, I totally understand that you want to take a break from it, and I think its a good idea too, like you said, sanity :p
But, I would start on 50mg Clomid, move over to 100mg and then 150mg, if that doesnt work, its only 3 cycles and you know you tried. I know the feeling of wanting a baby so badly, and if I ever get to the point of giving up, I wish I will have some to convince me to try other options. And thats why I want to tell you, to take the chance, heck we only live once. But also, do what makes YOU happy, thats it, just make sure YOU are happy and that you are at peace with whatever you decide. Whether you stop now or go on, all the ladies on here will keep on supporting you :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Onearth, I totally understand that you want to take a break from it, and I think its a good idea too, like you said, sanity :p
> But, I would start on 50mg Clomid, move over to 100mg and then 150mg, if that doesnt work, its only 3 cycles and you know you tried. I know the feeling of wanting a baby so badly, and if I ever get to the point of giving up, I wish I will have some to convince me to try other options. And thats why I want to tell you, to take the chance, heck we only live once. But also, do what makes YOU happy, thats it, just make sure YOU are happy and that you are at peace with whatever you decide. Whether you stop now or go on, all the ladies on here will keep on supporting you :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## ttc126

OnEarth... I totally understand the frustration of everything working fine before and now suddenly not! Infuriating! I'm sorry you're going through this. I agree with Nita that maybe you give clomid a try! I've been told that usually women respond really well to one or the other so just because femara didn't work, clomid may do the trick. My RE started me on 100mg but I think that's because I whined and said I'm done messing around.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nita, not trying anything new this cycle other than femara. 

But I'm continuing with acupuncture, multivitamin, ovaboost, 500mg Vitamin E, 500mg Vitamin C, 600mg Coq10, B50, fish oils, folic acid, calcium + magnesium, 2000 IU Vitamin D, also EPO after AF until O. I've gotten to be a real pro at swallowing handfuls of pills lol. I think since this is my first cycle with femara I'll probably use OPKs and temp the few days before and after O. We also use preseed regularly, but just as a lube and not internally with those syringes. 

Earth, the bargaining stage is hard in it's own way. I hope you'll find relief with whatever you decide to do. 

I also hope that this thread will see another BFP soon. I'm on a number of threads that have gone for months now without a BFP, maybe I'm bad luck lol


----------



## rickyandlucy

So our doc wants me to try one more round of clomid 100 mg, and she wants me to come in for a progesterone test on CD 24. This last cycle on 100 mg I o'ed CD 18. I am nervous that another round of the same dosage might not be enough, and that I might o late and not due to the clomid. What do you guys think?

One thing DH said that I keep thinking about is that when it comes to TTC, he doesn't want me to worry about the money in terms of doctors. We are not talking IVF; I hope it never comes to that. But I think he really does want this more than he can say. Breaks my heart, I want to be able to give this to him so badly...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Lucy, if youre Oing on 100, then stay on it. 

Ill talk to the dr and DH. 

No matter what, this cycle will be a break coming up. (when it does come.....)


----------



## BelleNuit

Enjoy the break Earth!

Lucy I agree, if you O'd on 100mg then makes sense to stick with that! I'll keep my FX for you this cycle!


----------



## Nita2806

Oh my Belle, thats really a handful of drugs :o with all those drugs surely you must be getting a BFP soon. Wow, all I take is folic acid and metformin and I barely remember to take it.:haha:

Onearth, I am glad you are taking the break, I really do hope it heals the pain of last cycle :hugs:

Lucy, remember than Clomid has certain side effects, like drying you up and thinning yor lining, the higher dose you take the worse those SE get, it definately is better to stay on the lowest dose that make you O

AFM - 15 dpo and no AF :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, since we are unexplained I'm trying to do whatever I can to improve egg quality and lining thickness since that may be part of the issue. I also have DH on supplements lol. It starts with the egg is a pretty good resource on supplements and what works and what doesn't for egg health!

Well I'm feeling much better overall on femara today. Really the only SE I'm having now is bloating, I also had some heart palpitations today but that might have been due to the coffee

Nita, I'm sorry you're in limbo! If AF doesn't show tomorrow it might be worthwhile to test again!


----------



## Nita2806

My DH is taking a multi vitamin, but again, he barely remembers to take it though. We both hate drinking pills, I dont think I will be able to take a lot of them daily :nope:

Glad those SE are clearing up :happydance:

Ugh, AF is so annoying, been feeling a few days like she is going to show. :/


----------



## BelleNuit

Didn't you have a 15 day LP last cycle too Nita? Well if you aren't going to get a bfp then I do hope that AF shows for you tomorrow so that you can get on with things!

I've been taking supplements since June/July (I kinda forget lol). I've switched things up a bit over time, but I've gotten pretty used to taking handfuls of the things. Sometimes I'll quit everything for a couple days, but then I'll get back to it again. Its habit by this point.


----------



## Nita2806

Yup did have a 15 day LP last cycle, but hoped it would be less. It feels wrong to wish for AF lol, especially after the BFN.


----------



## ttc126

Nita I'm the same way! In my head if I am bfn at 13dpo I'm just done with the cycle!!!! Hope af comes soon! 

Belle, that is a lot of different supplements &#128561; Good for you!!!! I am taking prenatal vit and baby aspirin daily but am supposed to also take extra folic acid and vit D. I can't seem to remember everything every day. Baby aspirin is the only one I don't forget.


----------



## FrancoisBaby

Hey ladies! I hope I am not too late to jump in on this! I will be beginning clomid after this cycle is over. My DR will be testing me on the 27th to verify that I did not ovulate this cycle either. Very nervous but also feel very blessed to be beginning this so early into my TTC journey. On month 7 of trying. Currently my cycle is from 28-33 days. I never really know what my body will be doing. On CD18 and I have done OPKs for the last 5 days. So far nothing. I recently purchased a BBT so I will be starting that next cycle as well. I have spent the last 24 hours basically reading everything in this post and you girls gave me a lot of hope! Baby Dust for everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Norelisa

I take:
Brazil nuts
Follic Acid
CoQ10
Vit E (morning and evening)
Multi vit
Vit C
Pineapple core after O
And I have made a tick-box in FF that I fill in, makes it easier to remember to take them, or to check if I didn't take them.
Hubby is really just taking his when he remembers, so not everyday.. 

8DPO... waiting waiting.. waiting..


----------



## Nita2806

FrancoisBaby said:


> Hey ladies! I hope I am not too late to jump in on this! I will be beginning clomid after this cycle is over. My DR will be testing me on the 27th to verify that I did not ovulate this cycle either. Very nervous but also feel very blessed to be beginning this so early into my TTC journey. On month 7 of trying. Currently my cycle is from 28-33 days. I never really know what my body will be doing. On CD18 and I have done OPKs for the last 5 days. So far nothing. I recently purchased a BBT so I will be starting that next cycle as well. I have spent the last 24 hours basically reading everything in this post and you girls gave me a lot of hope! Baby Dust for everyone!!!!!!!

Welcome :happydance:
I assume you will be doing the CD21 Prog bloodtest to confirm that you havent Ovulated? Dont feel too down about negative OPKs - I have Od the last 2 months and have never seen a positive OPK (although the last month I didnt do OPKs just to stay sane)

Are you starting of with 50mg Clomid?

I also started on Clomid in the 7th month of TTC :thumbup:


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome! I hope you get your bfp on your first round! Welcome to the Clomid world ;)

Lucy, what cycle days does your dr have you on Clomid?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

welcome!

------
Talked to DH about Clomid or not and his response was a typical DH one: " whatever you want to do". :haha:

So i guess thanks to you all, we will push forward but im not sure how pushy ill be because taking pills, suppls, sticks and keeping sanity is hard! I do know im not temping because that just makes me anxious. Maybe try just a base cycle of only Clomid and OPKs, nothing else..

Every time I think i have a plan, the course changes. :plane:

and AF should be due today and anytime beyond.


----------



## BelleNuit

Earth I'm the same, I've changed my mind tons of times throughout this journey and I've only just started lol.

Sending good luck vibes your way for clomid! I hope AF shows soon so that you can move on to the next :)

Well after taking a break from acupuncture for a month, I'm heading back to my first appointment today. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## ttc126

Earth I'm so glad you're going to give it a try &#10084; I really hope it works for you. 

I am so discouraged today. I just realized that I first have the hurdle of getting pregnant. My expectations aren't super high this month. Then I have to somehow manage to stay pregnant which feels impossible. I am so sad today. Just thinking about this whole journey. Do you all have at least 16 pregnant friends too?


----------



## Nita2806

Onearth, I am so happy you are going to give Clomid a try :hugs:

Ttc, i am pretty sure all my friends have or either is pregnant.. :(

AFM 15dpo, no spotting or AF. Did another HPT, wait let me attach that photo, raise your hand if you can see the BFN...hahaha. Going to parents in law in a few hours to break the surgery news, oh boy, its gonna be a long night.
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-21-16-50-58.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Onearth, I am so happy you are going to give Clomid a try :hugs:
> 
> Ttc, i am pretty sure all my friends have or either is pregnant.. :(
> 
> AFM 15dpo, no spotting or AF. Did another HPT, wait let me attach that photo, raise your hand if you can see the BFN...hahaha. Going to parents in law in a few hours to break the surgery news, oh boy, its gonna be a long night.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Onearth, I am so happy you are going to give Clomid a try :hugs:
> 
> Ttc, i am pretty sure all my friends have or either is pregnant.. :(
> 
> AFM 15dpo, no spotting or AF. Did another HPT, wait let me attach that photo, raise your hand if you can see the BFN...hahaha. Going to parents in law in a few hours to break the surgery news, oh boy, its gonna be a long night.

It looks exactly like all the HPT's I have ever taken! haha :) Good luck with parents in law, fingers crossed they will take it better than you fear! I am sure they would love for you to get a shot at getting a little one soon, and if surgery is the way to go, then go for it! :hugs:


Tomorrow: im going to acupuncture.. How was it to go back, Belle?

And welcome to FrancoisBaby :) (and to everyone else, I realise I am pretty bad at welcoming anyone, haha, I am very happy that more people join, more people to get support from, and not feeling alone!)


----------



## Nita2806

Wow, it went extremely well with the in laws, spoke about the surgery for 5 mins, daddy in law said, well thats your business and we continued to have a nice evening. Tomorow night is my parents...

Still no AF...Urrrrrrgh


----------



## Four2Five

Yay that's great Nita!! Funny how dads are like that, or men in general, they all seem to be on a need to know basis and certainly don't want details like us women do loo


----------



## BelleNuit

What a relief that must be for you nita! I'm glad it went so well!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:happydance: glad it went well!!!


----------



## Four2Five

FINALLY a tiny tinge of blood at cervix with cm...cmon body let's get this cy going ugh!


----------



## ttc126

Nita so glad it went well!!!!!

Four!!!! Yay for AF on the way!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi Ladies, is it okay if I join? I've been reading through a few of your most recent posts and this seems like the place for me! I'm on my second cycle of clomid (4th cycle in my life) and we did 100mg this month. I went for a day 21 progesterone test and the number was a very disappointing 2.7 nmol/L. But I had some ewcm that night and positive OPK the next day so I went back on CD24 and it had jumped up to 15.5 nmol/L which I think means I o'd sometime during that time!

I have a requisition for an HCG Beta that I can go take anytime but I'm trying to hold off until 14dpo which I think would be March 1st. If it's negative, I'll be impatiently awaiting AF to start my next cycle, so I know exactly how you ladies are feeling. I can't tell you how many times I've googled "How to bring on period" because the waiting sucks so much. I've never gotten a good answer though!

Anyways, I wish all of you ladies the best of luck! Nita, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of surgery are you having? I couldn't seem to find the answer in your posts.


----------



## Nita2806

Thank you ladies, I am really relieved about it that it went so well, phew.

Yay for AF four! Wish AF will start for me too :(

Sweatpea, welcome, hope Clomid works for you :) also ill be doing Ovarian Drilling :) if AF ever decides to show


----------



## Ask4joy

Glad it went well, Nita! They love you and want you to be happy!

Told DH I don't feel like waiting more months to start IUI. So I'll start clomid again next cycle and will do my first IUI. Going to call and see if he can give his sample ahead of time and freeze it so we aren't dealing with the stress of getting it done and missing work when I get a +opk. 

Belle - I contacted a fertility acupuncture clinic and hoping to start soon! 

Weird thing...for the last 3 days I've had this weird fluttering spasm type feeling near my left ovary. Like a muscle twitch. Anyone else ever get this?


----------



## BelleNuit

Omg Ask, funny you say that because I've been feeling the same way over my right ovary, I was like "OH NO I'm HYPER STIMULATING ON THE LOWEST DOSE OF FEMARA" lol, such a drama queen. I then proceeded to google symptoms of OHSS and life with triplets LOL It was probably just gas haha :haha:

I'm super excited for you to try acupuncture! It took a couple cycles before I evened out. The way you describe your PMS was similar to what I was experiencing (I pretty much was going crazy every month) and its so much better now! My emotional symptoms of PMS are all pretty much gone! And my cycle even got 1-2 days longer! It may not have been the thing to push me over the edge into a pregnancy, but it has definitely been an important part of the journey for me, and I am sure that it will only help.


----------



## Ask4joy

That's so funny Belle! It feels like an eye twitch. I remember having this many months back when first ttc and in the 2ww and convincing myself it meant I was pregnant. Considering I just had a full AF, there's no kidding myself this time! I also worried that vitex was doing something weird to my ovaries! I'm sure it's nothing. 

Looking forward to starting acupuncture! That's great that it has helped you so much. I was diagnosed with PMDD years ago. Would be great to find a natural remedy!


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, I get those same twitches on day 2/3 of taking Clomid, I got it every month.

Moved O date up a bit, but I know I Od before CD19, as I only get the skin break outs after Ovulation. Think I am going crazy, going for a wee every hour in the hope I might find some spotting...but nothing :( If AF doesnt show up today then I wont be able to do the surgery next week, then I will need to wait for 7 March


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Wow, it went extremely well with the in laws, spoke about the surgery for 5 mins, daddy in law said, well thats your business and we continued to have a nice evening. Tomorow night is my parents...
> 
> Still no AF...Urrrrrrgh

Yaay! :)



SweetPea3200 said:


> Hi Ladies, is it okay if I join? I've been reading through a few of your most recent posts and this seems like the place for me! I'm on my second cycle of clomid (4th cycle in my life) and we did 100mg this month. I went for a day 21 progesterone test and the number was a very disappointing 2.7 nmol/L. But I had some ewcm that night and positive OPK the next day so I went back on CD24 and it had jumped up to 15.5 nmol/L which I think means I o'd sometime during that time!
> 
> I have a requisition for an HCG Beta that I can go take anytime but I'm trying to hold off until 14dpo which I think would be March 1st. If it's negative, I'll be impatiently awaiting AF to start my next cycle, so I know exactly how you ladies are feeling. I can't tell you how many times I've googled "How to bring on period" because the waiting sucks so much. I've never gotten a good answer though!
> 
> Anyways, I wish all of you ladies the best of luck! Nita, if you don't mind me asking, what kind of surgery are you having? I couldn't seem to find the answer in your posts.




Ask4joy said:


> Glad it went well, Nita! They love you and want yo
> u to be happy!
> 
> Told DH I don't feel like waiting more months to start IUI. So I'll start clomid again next cycle and will do my first IUI. Going to call and see if he can give his sample ahead of time and freeze it so we aren't dealing with the stress of getting it done and missing work when I get a +opk.
> 
> Belle - I contacted a fertility acupuncture clinic and hoping to start soon!
> 
> Weird thing...for the last 3 days I've had this weird fluttering spasm type feeling near my left ovary. Like a muscle twitch. Anyone else ever get this?

Oh, yay for acupuncture and IUI-attempt.. We will probably try again in a few months, next cycle I might be alone here, depending on how long my LP will be this time and how late I'll ovulate next time, haha:) 



BelleNuit said:


> Omg Ask, funny you say that because I've been feeling the same way over my right ovary, I was like "OH NO I'm HYPER STIMULATING ON THE LOWEST DOSE OF FEMARA" lol, such a drama queen. I then proceeded to google symptoms of OHSS and life with triplets LOL It was probably just gas haha :haha:
> 
> I'm super excited for you to try acupuncture! It took a couple cycles before I evened out. The way you describe your PMS was similar to what I was experiencing (I pretty much was going crazy every month) and its so much better now! My emotional symptoms of PMS are all pretty much gone! And my cycle even got 1-2 days longer! It may not have been the thing to push me over the edge into a pregnancy, but it has definitely been an important part of the journey for me, and I am sure that it will only help.

How often do you go, Belle? I have been going twice a week, but this week, three times, he wants me back on Friday. He wants my temp to be above coverline at least a few more times. For the past few weeks I have been having needles on the back rather on the front, with one or two exceptions.


----------



## BelleNuit

I go about 3 times a cycle. She said if I was doing IUI or IVF they would do twice a week during the FP. I'll probably just continue with acupuncture for my femara cycles and then take a break from it until I'm ready to start IUI. I felt good on my month off, so I think I've been doing it long enough now (since September) that the effects from it should have stabilized somewhat. She puts the needles in my low abdomen (depending on where I am in my cycle), above the knee, down the calf, around the ankles, wrists, between the eyes and top of head. Some of the ones in the legs move around a bit depending on where I am in my cycle as well. 

Today is my last dose of femara, stoked! Can't wait to welcome estrogen back into my life again haha


----------



## ttc126

Is anyone else insane? Me: it's only 8dpo I shouldn't waste a test. Also me: but you have cheapies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6840.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nita2806

Definately see a line there ttc, how exciting :D


----------



## ttc126

Nita really????? I thought it was bfn!


----------



## ttc126

I was posting to give you all a laugh at my insanity &#128514;


----------



## Nita2806

Bwahaha!! I feel you, maybe I am blind and only seeing what I want to see. Pretty sure at this stage I can also convince myself that I am spotting, although I clearly am not lol


----------



## Nita2806

Well meeting up with my parents in an hour to break the surgery news. Wish me luck, I am sure they wont take it as easy as my in laws lol


----------



## Four2Five

So beyond frustrated...still no af and not even spotting other than one tiny tiny bit yesterday ugh! Cd FORTY :(


----------



## Nita2806

Four, I feel your frustration, I so badly want AF to start :(

Oh and it went great with my parents, they are super supportive.


----------



## FrancoisBaby

OK ladies! I haven't started my clomid yet. I am CD22 and my DR told me to use OPKs until my appointment on the 27th. Just to see if I maybe ovulate really late. Well yesterday I got a smiley face for the first time ever on an OPKS on CD 21 but not one today. So did I ovulate??? My cycles are normally 33 days but sometimes go down to 28. I don't know what this means!!! DH and I had slowed down this cycle trying just waiting for the clomid. I did make sure to BD last night just in case. I just don't know what's going on lol


----------



## Four2Five

Nita that is soooo great to hear!! Family support is vital through this I feel. We haven't told any of our family we are TTC although they constantly bring it up because they want us to have another and all of our siblings have been "fixed" so we are their last hope for another grand baby :) 

FBaby I would say to try to bd over the next couple days and hopefully on cd 27 your dr can do blood work to confirm O/pregnancy!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FrancoisBaby said:


> OK ladies! I haven't started my clomid yet. I am CD22 and my DR told me to use OPKs until my appointment on the 27th. Just to see if I maybe ovulate really late. Well yesterday I got a smiley face for the first time ever on an OPKS on CD 21 but not one today. So did I ovulate??? My cycles are normally 33 days but sometimes go down to 28. I don't know what this means!!! DH and I had slowed down this cycle trying just waiting for the clomid. I did make sure to BD last night just in case. I just don't know what's going on lol

I had 2 peaks this cycle and didnt O, so it can give a false peak.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ttc - I'm definitely a poas addict but am getting over it...I think the line Nita is seeing is just where the plastic tip meets the test strip. 

Belle - how much does your acupuncture cost per cycle? Congrats on finishing femera! Yay!

Francois - do you temp? I've always gotten a temp rise within a few days of my +opk. Most people only get an LH surge for 24 hours or less.


----------



## BelleNuit

Joy, my acupuncture is $90 CAD per session, so $270 per cycle. I have $1000 coverage in benefits that I'm using for acupuncture right now. Because of the cost we won't continue using it indefinitely, especially now that my cycle has somewhat balanced out. We'll just add it in with treatment cycles from now on (so will stick with it for the femara cycles).


----------



## KamiAnn

Hey everyone I hope you are doing well. Just checking in here because I haven't been on much. CD 8 for me and day 4 of 5 of clomid. Hoping beyond hope this works.


----------



## daddysgirl83

I have adeynmosis and endometriosis
been trying for a while


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

daddysgirl83 said:


> I have adeynmosis and endometriosis
> been trying for a while

are you on clomid?


----------



## daddysgirl83

im trying to do more research on it..i have a doc appointment march 27


----------



## daddysgirl83

trying to get success rates


----------



## ttc126

daddysgirl83 said:


> I have adeynmosis and endometriosis
> been trying for a while

I have those too. Not very severe though.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Four, I feel your frustration, I so badly want AF to start :(
> 
> Oh and it went great with my parents, they are super supportive.


Woiii!:D Thats great news, I am sure you are both relieved :)



BelleNuit said:


> Joy, my acupuncture is $90 CAD per session, so $270 per cycle. I have $1000 coverage in benefits that I'm using for acupuncture right now. Because of the cost we won't continue using it indefinitely, especially now that my cycle has somewhat balanced out. We'll just add it in with treatment cycles from now on (so will stick with it for the femara cycles).

oooh, that sounds very expensive! I could not do as often as I do if it were those prices! :) I pay different each time depending on what he does, this week three times, but my temp is dropping, think my LP will be short:( 

I pay between 500-570 thb per session, including moxabution (where they burn herbs on top of the needles). 
It corresponds to 14-17 usd / 19-22,5 CAD / 13,5 -15,5 euros. (If anyone happens to go to Bangkok, the name of the hospital is Hua Chiew Traditional Chinese Hospital).

Not covered by our insurance, though.. And it does add up.. twice a week.. but once I am a bit more stable I hope to go less frequently.. :) I only started in January. The herbs are more expensive, approx 2000thb per week... 58 dollar per week.. so depending on when AF starts I will decide wether another month with lovely mudwater will be in the cards. If so, I will also stop by two clinics to get a quote on being followed up with 3-4 u/s. I just want to make sure that this month was a one off..


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, we are extremely relieved that it went so well.

I have had an extremely busy day at work today and no time to go completely insane with AF still not showing :o I really dont want to buy another HPT - I cant handle another BFN. So I really hope AF shows soon. I think if by Monday still no AF I will call my doctor :(


----------



## ttc126

Nita I'm so glad both sets of parents reacted so well and are supportive of you. I think that's a great idea to retest Monday. My luteal phase was randomly 17 days one month...no pregnancy so it is possible for bodies to just be stupid when you NEED them to cooperate &#10084;


----------



## KamiAnn

Nita - I'm sorry your body is not working with you right now, that's so unfortunate, but thankfully your parents are supportive of you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore everything is so much cheaper in Thailand :) 

Daddysgirl, clomid/femara works well for people who are not ovulating due to pcos or other anovulatory disorders, your success rates when you first start ovulating with clomid are about 20% per cycle, just like anybody else first starting out ttc. 

Generally clomid/FE doesn't work well for those who are already ovulating, such as in the case of unexplained infertility. Your chance for success is about 5% each cycle, as opposed to 1-4% chance per cycle without it. 

Nita, so glad it went well with your parents! That much be such a relief for you!! Glad its out of the way! Weren't your progesterone levels a bit borderline this cycle?? I'm wondering if you maybe didn't O and thats why AF isn't here :( I hope you won't need provera to kick start your cycle again

Well, I'm CD 8, so in a couple days it will be time to start BDing again. I'm hoping I'll O around CD 13-14 on FE and not any earlier.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, my doctor said I definately Od, I also went a day too early for the test. I think(hope) I Od, I had the skin break out and sensitive nipples, same as last cycle. I am considering that I just Od later. Nonetheless, if no AF on Monday I will call my doctor and most likely start provera, then I need to wait another month to do the surgery. I am just praying that I Od late and that AF shows up in a day or two


----------



## Nita2806

Ladies, I need your opinions please. Ok so I never throw away my HPT until dustbin day, which is tomorow. Now always when I throw them away I check them again and its always BFN. Except the test I did yesterday, I did it, whithin 2 mins I got a BFN and I put it away. Google says if the line has colour its a BFP and if its grey then its just an evap. Ill attach the photo, please give your honest opinions, does the line look grey or like it has colour? Ill have to test again tomorow...
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-23-17-35-48.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Four2Five

Nita how long was this picture taken after you took the test? I honestly would think a retest today would be worth it and if there is a line in the timeframe it's definitely bfp!! I can't tell if it has color or at least what kind of color, it doesn't look like an Evap to me, those always look more transparent to me and this one seems to have some sort of color! Test again, it should be darker by now!! FX <3


----------



## ttc126

Umm Nita!!!! I think that's a pretty dark line for an evap!!!!! Better test again hon!!!!!


----------



## Nita2806

Four, the photo was taken 24 hours after I tested. The packet said wait 15 mins for results, I ran out of time, when no line showed up I put it away and left. Only looked at it tonight. I will have to buy another test tomorow afternoon and only test then. If its BFN then I will know it was just an evap. That line could very well have been there whithin the 15 mins waiting time, but I would not have known. Atleast this is the closest thing a BFP I have ever gotten. Even if it turns out to BFN.


----------



## Four2Five

AFM still no af...It's driving me absolutely nuts. In nov it took 9 days to get af after my Provera, in December it took 6, and I'm currently 6 days past my last Provera pill so I guess I'll give it another couple days before calling my dr , just wish it would show up already :(


----------



## Four2Five

I definitely think it's worth a retest then!! I'm hoping it's a real BFP for you!!!


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> AFM still no af...It's driving me absolutely nuts. In nov it took 9 days to get af after my Provera, in December it took 6, and I'm currently 6 days past my last Provera pill so I guess I'll give it another couple days before calling my dr , just wish it would show up already :(

The first time I took provera I think I waited around 5 days, 2nd month I waited 7 days, and third month around 9/10 days. I hope it shows up soon :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> I definitely think it's worth a retest then!! I'm hoping it's a real BFP for you!!!

I think I would be really pissed if it ends up being a BFP. After all the effort to tell our parents about the surgery, and I had vodka over the weekend :blush: 

Im just worried about my low Prog levels. Well, I am not telling DH for now. If I get another positive test then I will tell him, dont want him to get excited....yet.

I also have no pregnancy symptons :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm keeping my FX for you Nita!!


----------



## Nita2806

I read about the water test online, so tried that to see if the line dissapears, if it does then I know for sure its just an evap.

Thank you Belle :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

Well, the line is pretty solid after an hour :o wish the shops was still open to go and buy a test lol, with my luck AF will show tomorow


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds promising Nita!

Heard back from my clinic, they will do cycle monitoring for $300, so I think for that cost we will wait to do that with the IUI, so that would be about $700 total. We may only do cycle monitoring for the first IUI to see how I respond to femara because some women do end up with a thinner lining with femara. If that ends up the case for me we may look at IUI with injectibles and skip any further femara cycles. So for now we will stick with FE and timed BD and look at IUI around June


----------



## Nita2806

Wow Belle, thats pretty expensive, if I convert it to Rands, thats about how much I earn a month. I however hope FE works earlier and you dont have to proceed with IUI


----------



## Four2Five

I can't wait to hear about your next test Nita!!


----------



## Four2Five

I'm finally getting a little more af when I check cp, my cp is so high I can hardly reach but af is definitely picking up from the last two days, still nothing on my pad or when I wipe though. Hopefully it will be here tonight or tomorrow. 

My dr has me on Clomid cd 4-8. What days are you all taking Clomid? I'm thinking I may change it to cd 3-7 so I can hopefully O sooner. Thoughts?


----------



## BelleNuit

Four taking clomid 3-7 increases number of eggs, 5-9 improves egg quality (one really good egg), and 4-8 is somewhere in the middle. If egg quality is at all your issue I wouldn't move to 3-7. 

Nita, thankfully in comparison to the typical wages in Canada, the IUI is pretty affordable for us. We have a few thousand saved up that I'll put towards the IUI. We will do 3-4 IUI cycles. After that we'll likely have to save up for 6 months to a year for IVF. We may have to borrow for IVF.


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Belle that helps! I don't have any egg quality issues that I know of, I didn't when TTC my other two dd's so I'm hoping I still don't. Although I'm 35 now and was 30 when they were last checked, so that could play into quality possibly. I haven't O'd on the last two tries of Clomid (50mg and 100mg). I feel like both were conceived on 3-7 day Clomid cycles though and that's why I was thinking of trying different days. My first dd took 5 years TTC but got pregnant on 3rd round of Clomid, 100mg. They made me wait two years TTC before they would move me to infertility since I was so young and then it was another two years of labs, charting, hsg, and more tests before they let me try Clomid. My second dd I got pregnant my first round of 100mg Clomid after 2 years of trying (1 year on our own and 1 under regular ob care). So in the past Clomid has helped me O and I just can't figure out why it's not now, hoping this 3rd month works!


----------



## Ask4joy

Nita - I hate to say that I've gotten many evaps like that on dollar tree tests. I stopped using them because they would just mess with my head. The month of my CP the second line showed up within a minute. I'd try testing again and see if anything shows in ten minutes. After that disregard.


----------



## Nita2806

Thats great Belle, I am glad you are prepared for it and have enough savings. DH and I asked my doctor how much IVF will cost us, after hearing the amount we decided we wont do it, unless we have tried everything else possibly and also a while naturally again.

Four, my doctor prescribed Clomid 5-9 but I felt since I take them at night I started the night of day 4 instead of day 5.

Ask - its definately messing with my head. If still no sign of AF this afternoon I will test again. But my gut says its just an evap and the next test will be a BFN...because I just am never pregnant.


----------



## sarah2211

Good luck Nita! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! It would be AMAZING if it just happened before your surgery! A bit like us, the cycle before IUI!

In terms of the days taking Clomid etc. They say 3-7 produces more and 5-9 produces better quality. I took 100mg 3-7 and have 1 baby. There's a lady on a PCOS TTC Facebook page that took 50mg 5-9 and is now pregnant with quadruplets! Then there are others who have taken 200 or 250mg and still don't ovulate. 

I'm still following and thinking of you all, and have everything crossed that there are a whole heap of BFPs soon!


----------



## Four2Five

My logic was that if I took them earlier maybe I would O earlier and not have such long cycles but it seems that the days you take them just equals quality/quantity. I too take them at night so maybe I'll try it anyhow cd 3-7 for this cycle and see if I can get a +OPK at least. I also have my prescription of metformin I might go ahead and start once af shows to go with my Clomid this cy. Dh reminded me that I was on both metformin and Clomid with our last dd. I definitely don't want quads lol

Nita I'm really praying it's a true bfp on your next test <3


----------



## Nita2806

thank you Four - I will keep you updated.

I am also taking metformin with Clomid, but I barely remember to take both my metformin and folic acid. My doctor was quite upset with me for not remembering to take metformin everyday.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> thank you Four - I will keep you updated.
> 
> I am also taking metformin with Clomid, but I barely remember to take both my metformin and folic acid. My doctor was quite upset with me for not remembering to take metformin everyday.


Fingers crossed and waiting for an update! I haven't tested at all, but look at my chart, going straight downhill :( Will go to acupuncture today, I think the Dr tries to get my LP to stay at least a few more days, but I think AF might show any moment now :cry: Hubby is leaving for almost 3 weeks on Saturday, so really could use some extra days before AF just so we are not out in the next cycle too,..


----------



## Four2Five

Nita I can't stand the metformin horse size pills lol but I figure it's worth a shot. When are you testing again? 

Nor I'm sorry to see your temps dropping, praying they stay above your cover.


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa, I am sorry about your temps, I really hope the acupuncture helps to stretch your LP just a little bit more so you can have a shot next month...however you arent out this month just yet....only when AF starts.

Four, most of the shops opens in about in hour here, so I will most likely quickly go get a test, and test in my lunch break. The more I think about it, the more I think its going to be just another BFN. If I have O date correct, I may very well start to spot today (nothing as yet though)


----------



## Nita2806

Well ladies... Heres my test results on a FRER. One pic was taken 1 minute after and the other 5 minutes after...regardless, I think the result is quite clear...

How do I tell DH? I want to tell him right now...I cant wait any longer lol.

Hate myself right now for drinking Vodka over the weekend.
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-02-24-09-34-15.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 10









SmartSelectImage_2017-02-24-09-33-57.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Well ladies... Heres my test results on a FRER. One pic was taken 1 minute after and tge other 5 minutes after...regardless, I think the result is quite clear...
> 
> How do I tell DH? I want to tell him right now...I cant wait any longer lol.

Goosebumps!! :hugs:

Google it, many many ideas how to break the news!! I think I'll go and buy a globe and stick pictures of us on it, and on Thailand I'll stick a picture of either a baby or a positive htp.. 

I'm sooo happy for you!! And just before next step, huh? :flower:


----------



## Nita2806

Norelisa said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... Heres my test results on a FRER. One pic was taken 1 minute after and tge other 5 minutes after...regardless, I think the result is quite clear...
> 
> How do I tell DH? I want to tell him right now...I cant wait any longer lol.
> 
> Goosebumps!! :hugs:
> 
> Google it, many many ideas how to break the news!! I think I'll go and buy a globe and stick pictures of us on it, and on Thailand I'll stick a picture of either a baby or a positive htp..
> 
> I'm sooo happy for you!! And just before next step, huh? :flower:Click to expand...

thanks for the idea :) And goosebumps is definitely correct, I can barely sit and keep it in. I never imagined I would see a BFP. Ill be calling my doctor just now to get the bloodwork done. Hoping its a sticky bean.

Just after we told the parents we cant get pregnant and need surgery... what cruel way for the world to play a joke on me... nonetheless I am completely over the clouds.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Norelisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies... Heres my test results on a FRER. One pic was taken 1 minute after and tge other 5 minutes after...regardless, I think the result is quite clear...
> 
> How do I tell DH? I want to tell him right now...I cant wait any longer lol.
> 
> Goosebumps!! :hugs:
> 
> Google it, many many ideas how to break the news!! I think I'll go and buy a globe and stick pictures of us on it, and on Thailand I'll stick a picture of either a baby or a positive htp..
> 
> I'm sooo happy for you!! And just before next step, huh? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the idea :) And goosebumps is definitely correct, I can barely sit and keep it in. I never imagined I would see a BFP. Ill be calling my doctor just now to get the bloodwork done. Hoping its a sticky bean.
> 
> Just after we told the parents we cant get pregnant and need surgery... what cruel way for the world to play a joke on me... nonetheless I am completely over the clouds.Click to expand...

Aww :) I am a also so happy you don't have to go through surgery!! 


Also proves that it can happen even if we obsess a little bit about it, right? :hugs: 

Let us know how you tell dh and update your signature :haha: and join Sarah and wait for the rest of us in the pregnancy forum!! Maybe you can make a "clomid baby buddies"?


----------



## Nita2806

We are 4 days away from crossing the 1 year mark of TTC - I cant believe I got a BFP before then. I think I will just wait for the bloodwork to be done and get the results before I get too happy :haha:

And it does show that it can happen, and I am sure it will for everyone on this thread.

A Clomid Baby buddies sounds like a great idea :happydance: Would love for all of us in here to be on there.

This thread kept me sane over the last few months.:hugs: I am so grateful for everyone's support.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> We are 4 days away from crossing the 1 year mark of TTC - I cant believe I got a BFP before then. I think I will just wait for the bloodwork to be done and get the results before I get too happy :haha:
> 
> And it does show that it can happen, and I am sure it will for everyone on this thread.
> 
> A Clomid Baby buddies sounds like a great idea :happydance: Would love for all of us in here to be on there.
> 
> This thread kept me sane over the last few months.:hugs: I am so grateful for everyone's support.

Oh and please make us a little list of things you have tried to do to conceive in the past two - three months!! :hugs:


----------



## Nita2806

I couldn't wait to tell DH so I called him and told him, so not very creative but I could not wait lol. He said the test could be faulty, so I bought a CB test which indicated I am 1 - 2 weeks. I also got the referral letter from my doctor to do the blood-test today still.

Here is what I did:
Clomid CD4 - 8 (BDed around CD14 - 17)
I took metformin 500mg (not every day, more like 2 times a week)
Folic Acid (also took it when I remembered)
I went to a dietitian who helped me to eat healthier

DH stopped drinking alcohol - and took a multivitamin every other day(when he remembered)

I am also not sure when AF was due, but I am on CD32 and I have no pregnancy symptons (except for some abdominal pains) - so dont count yourself out if you dont have symptons..


----------



## BelleNuit

Great to know no symptoms can still equal pregnancy :) congrats Nita!!


----------



## ttc126

Nita!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Don't worry about the drink on the weekend &#10084; Baby isn't connected to your blood supply right away so it's ok. Esp with the bfns before that &#10084; I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nita2806

Thank you Belle and TTC :hugs: just had the bloodwork done and the lab said I should have the results in the next 4 hours.


----------



## BelleNuit

Very exciting Nita :) I had a feeling it wouldn't take long for you once they got you ovulating. You must be stoked to avoid surgery lol. The funny timing with your parents will just increase the drama of the situation. They won't be expecting it at all. 

Well, I'm CD 9 now, so tomorrow is when all the craziness starts. I'll start using OPKs and temping tomorrow and tracking cm. No ewcm yet so I think I'm on track for another CD 13-14 O (the cycles where I got ewcm on CD 9 I O'd on CD 12 which I thought was too early... I'm so pleased that acupuncture increased my cycle length!). Although who knows, being its my first cycle with femara anything can happen. 

Well here's to hoping something will eventually work out for me. I hate being unexplained because it feels like there are no good treatment options.


----------



## Four2Five

I KNEW IT!!!!! Oh sweet Nita I am in tears, soooo happy for you <3 Best news ever to wake up to!! I never had any symptoms in the beginning with either of my dd's that made me think I was pregnant.


----------



## Nita2806

Belle, I really hope FE works, hopefully it wont be too hectic this cycle, you know sanity and all that..

Bloodtest confirm that I am indeed 1 - 2 weeks pregnant. Hopefully this one will stick..

Thank you for all the support ladies. It still doesnt feel real, but I am sure it will sink it soon.


----------



## Norelisa

Nita2806 said:


> Belle, I really hope FE works, hopefully it wont be too hectic this cycle, you know sanity and all that..
> 
> Bloodtest confirm that I am indeed 1 - 2 weeks pregnant. Hopefully this one will stick..
> 
> Thank you for all the support ladies. It still doesnt feel real, but I am sure it will sink it soon.

This really made my day, really :)

So happy that blood test also confirmed it :) it's a sticky bean, I'm sure :):hugs:

Now off to bed and farmers market tomorrow / hubby leaving for Europe..


----------



## ttc126

Nita did you start a good luck streak???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6895.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nita2806

ttc126 said:


> Nita did you start a good luck streak???

OH MY WORD!! OH MY WORD!! OH MY WORD!! keep on testing, i would like to see that progress and get darker. Boy I hope I did start a lucky streak.


----------



## Four2Five

Woo TTC!!!!! I'm sooo happy for you ladies!!!! Love seeing those second lines even if they aren't mine <3


----------



## Nita2806

Any symptons ttc? Gosh this is so exciting


----------



## sarah2211

Congratulations Nita!!! I just had a good feeling about this :) 

Don't be too hard on yourself about the drinking. I had a few drinks in my TWW because I'd written myself off with low CD 21 results too. Obviously stop now though! 

This has made my day! I'm so happy for you. I really think having that next step in treatment lined up in the next month just jinxed things in our favour!


----------



## ttc126

Eeeeh I had next to nothing this month! My boobs are barely tender. I have been wanting to go to bed at 9 the past few nights and I'm normally a night owl. I also had a follow up at my OB for my last mc yesterday and I got pissed at her because she thinks clomid isn't necessary for me &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I love her so I was definitely uncharacteristicly moody about the appt. Oh! All I want to eat is avocados lol. I don't usually like them. I'm overly sensitive I think because this is my 7th pregnancy. But no major pregnancy symptoms really. I haven't told my dh either.... going to my RE at 1 for bloods &#10084;


----------



## Nita2806

Ttc hopefully you get good results, please keep us updated. I dont have symptons either, patiently waiting for something to pop up lol.

Sarah, thank you very much, youve been listening to me whine for months, I really appreciate that.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

congrats Nita!


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Nita and TTC! Very happy for you!

Belle - unexplained is so frustrating. I wish ovulating was my problem. I've ovulated every single month. I just wish I knew what the problem was.


----------



## ttc126

Waiting waiting for results. I'm expecting a really low number since my lines are so faint....


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I feel the exact same way, why can't my problem be ovulation, its so easy to fix! But no, I am super regular.

Well at least us unexplained girls have each other to vent to. Hopefully it will be our turn soon. 19 cycles in, I feel like I've done my time.


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - I believe it will be your turn soon! At this point I've kinda resigned myself to the idea that it's going to take IVF. IUI is just the next stepping stone that has relatively low success rates (about 10% per cycle for 3 cycles for unexplained then it drops significantly). It is what it is. The good news is that women with AMH levels above 1.5 have very good success rates with IVF. 

DH keeps telling me that I just need to relax and it's literally making me insane. Him saying that has 100% the opposite effect. Tonight I asked him, "how would you feel if I had 2 children with another man and you had none and we'd been trying a year and couldn't get pregnant. How would that make you feel as a man?" He's never going to get it but I think that resonated with him a teeny tiny bit.


----------



## BelleNuit

I've definitely given up on the idea that it will happen naturally for us. I'm also not terribly thrilled by the stats for IUI and unexplained and feel like we might end up having to do IVF at the end of it all. I'm trying to accept the fact that I may never be a mother, and that's okay. I'm on my 19th cycle :( It just feels impossible that it will ever happen for us. 

I read a journal article that stated extended dose of FE with IUI (days 1-9) had close to a 20% success rate as opposed to the standard clomid and IUI (clomid for 5 days) route which had a ~10% success rate for unexplained. It had to do with the extended dose of FE increasing the number of follicles (which is an important factor for unexplained) while also not having negative effects on the lining like clomid has. The study wasn't a huge sample size, but I think its a question worth exploring. 20% success rate with IUI is similar to gonadotropins, but at a much lower cost with FE. Its something that I will definitely ask my RE about if we get to that point. 

Here's the article if you're curious https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3135532/

I'm glad you're DH is starting to get it. Mine just says "he's not concerned" and then is happy to let me make all the decisions and not think about it. Its frustrating. People telling me to relax is a pretty bad idea. LOL thats an excellent way to make me lose it these days


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for sharing! I will definitely ask my RE about it. Part of me thinks...maybe I just have a "hostile vagina" :haha: and IUI will circumvent that! I never get much, if any, EWCM. I have $10,000 of the $15,000 saved for IVF. 

My skin has broken out something fierce this month. Not sure if it's one of the new supplements I'm taking. I've always had acne prone skin and it isn't any different at 34. It's really annoying. Can't help but think it's tied to the same reason that's causing my infertility.


----------



## BelleNuit

AHahah, I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking maybe I have a hostile vagina. I actually took apple cider vinegar tablets for awhile thinking it would make my body less acidic LOL. I know my cervix is slightly tipped, so sometimes I wonder if maybe thats part of the problem (even though the doc says it shouldn't matter). 

We have about $3000 saved up that we could use for IUI, but we definitely don't have anything saved for IVF. We are both new graduates and have only been working for a couple years and just paid for a wedding. So savings aren't our strong suit right now. BUT DH and I have gotten pretty used to living lean, so we are putting away close to $1000 each month. I have myself on a no spending budget LOL. 

Sorry to hear your skin has been breaking out. Mine was really bad this month too for whatever reason. I have naturally oily skin so I've always struggled with acne. I started using R&F Unblemish regimen and saw some improvements with that. My breakouts are definitely less intense now (thankfully).


----------



## ttc126

Thank you ladies for your support &#10084; blood test confirmed although number was 12.5 so it could go either way. I pray you all have success on your journey. I'll be cheering you on &#10084;


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping for the best for you, TTC!

DH and I are really not getting along. I'm literally sitting by myself at a bar right now because he walked out. Why do I have to be the only one upset by this shit process of ttc? I am so angry. Can't help but think if I had a different (younger) partner I'd be pregnant. I'm just so pissed right now.

P.S. Belle - most of my savings is gift money from my father. He knows we are ttc and has been generous (wedding, birthday, Christmas). DH makes good money but half his salary right now goes to alimony and child support...just pour salt in the wounds! The kids are with us more than half the time. His ex refuses to work and constantly says negative things about me to the boys...which they don't believe. Fun, fun. How was he married to her for 10 years?!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask, I can't tell you how many times I have wondered if I would be pregnant with a different partner. I think its just human nature to wonder those things. Its also part of why I don't want to pursue advanced testing to find out what is going wrong with us. I don't want to know if it is me (because I would feel horrible for robbing my husband of children), and I don't want to know if its him (because then I'd wonder if I made the right choice with him). Those are just terrible thoughts to have and I don't want to go down that road at all!

I also think its easier for our men to distance themselves from the whole process. They aren't tied to a monthly cycle like we are and don't have to experience the whole physical side of things. 

Your DH's alimony situation sounds awful. Remind me never to get divorced. I'm the primary income earner and would hate to have to pay half my salary to my ex! Such a frustrating situation that would be!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle, I think you're right about the emotional distancing. And I agree about the testing. It's not going to change our plan of action really so it's irrelevant. Sometimes I think maybe my doctor is right and there's nothing "wrong", we just haven't gotten lucky. We've both been under tremendous stress the last year and now with the "unexplained infertility" diagnosis looming it's worse than ever. The tiniest thing can set me off which sets him off in turn. I wish I could just "stop trying"...but I don't know how to stop hoping for a baby.


----------



## BelleNuit

In all likelihood it may just be a matter of bad luck for you! DH and I are both younger, have been trying for longer, and have had no pregnancies at all in that time. So I think the likelihood that its just bad luck for us isn't very high. But your situation is a different story! 

DH and I went through a spot like that where we were constantly at each other. Isn't this your first year married too? Our first year married as awful, we started having intense arguments/fights around 9 months in (even though we had already been living together for 8 years LOL). TTC, on top of being newly married, on top of moving, and also having step-kids in the mix makes for a lot! It is a lot, and anybody would have a hard time dealing with all of that. So take some time out for you, just for you. Acupuncture was a huge help for me, but maybe massage will be the thing for you, or yoga, or coloring or whatever! Just take some time for you! 

And give yourself permission to feel whatever it is that you feel! I went through a phase where I would get raging drunk and attack my husbands punching bag. Of course I didn't do that every day lol, but it definitely helped me work through some of my anger. I went through another expensive phase where I would go on huge shopping sprees, I ended up with a nice wardrobe out of it and secretly take delight in how schlubby my mother friends all are (I know I'm terrible HAHA). Now I take delight in the fact that I'm free to do whatever I want, while they're not. There are benefits on both sides of the fence (whether or not you have kids). Accepting that I can live an awesome life either way has been the thing that has helped me the most.


----------



## Norelisa

Trying to not get too discouraged here, haha.. 13 dpo and a little spotting (too late for implantation, so guess AF will arrive during the night, like she usually does.. and it would make so much sense with my temp drop)..

Anyway. What to do now?
This cycle:
1. I will continue acupuncture
2. I will continue supplements
3. I will TRY to gather all will power I have and try to do SOME sport or SOMETHING to feel a bit healthier. 
4. I leave for the next, next cycle to cut down even more on un-healthy eating, but I will TRY to eat more healthy. 
5. I will try to get up at the same time for temping, or .. I don't know.. that might be too hard (If I say f.ex 5 am, and I wake up at 4, well then I'll only have 30-45 min sleep before getting up again.. right? aaargh.. I guess a bit of slack here is ok..
6. Since my point number 5 is doomed to fail, I will rather try a bit harder NOT to drink too much water or coconut water after 6pm (though I get thirsty at night). I will check if there is anything else I could try to sleep through the night. I have already ruled out quite a bit of diseases, as I have struggled with waking up every night since I was very young.. 

Key word being TRYING, at least for point 4 and 5. 

I will also
a) order more things from the UK (chasteberry/vitex, red raspberry leaf tea ++)
b) find prices for u/s at two different clinics/hospitals to figure out where to get follow up..


Oh. And I kinda hope hubby will be back before I ovulate next cycle. It will be so annoying to miss a cycle completely because he wanted to stay a few extra days with his family, haha. I like my family in law, but ok, not so much really.. sisters in laws are ok (married in).. :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Nore :( No matter how much we prepare ourselves for it, it still always sucks when AF starts to arrive!

It sounds like you are doing a lot this cycle! You're cycles are fairly regular. You could probably skip temping for the early part of the cycle and just temp to confirm O (I'd probably start around CD 10 for you based off your earliest O at CD 13). Temping is incredibly exhausting in its own way. It made me feel like I was doing all of this work and STILL failing. I feel so much better just temping 1 week out of the month. 

Are you using clomid or femara this cycle? I do hope that DH will be home before you O! If you end up starting vitex you'll have to let me know how you like it! I'd like to give it a try, but realistically I will only be taking 1 cycle off between the FE and TI cycles and starting IUI with FE, so I guess I would only give it a go if all my treatments fail. We wouldn't be looking to start IVF right away. I think I'd need a bit more time to prepare myself mentally for that one lol. 

AFM I'm having tons of ewcm, so the FE definitely didn't reduce my cm at all! Which I was reading it doesn't usually lol, so I'm glad for that :) I think I'm likely on track for a CD 13-14 O. Temping to confirm this cycle. I decided to skip the OPKs because I hate them haha


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Sorry Nore :( No matter how much we prepare ourselves for it, it still always sucks when AF starts to arrive!
> 
> It sounds like you are doing a lot this cycle! You're cycles are fairly regular. You could probably skip temping for the early part of the cycle and just temp to confirm O (I'd probably start around CD 10 for you based off your earliest O at CD 13). Temping is incredibly exhausting in its own way. It made me feel like I was doing all of this work and STILL failing. I feel so much better just temping 1 week out of the month.
> 
> Are you using clomid or femara this cycle? I do hope that DH will be home before you O! If you end up starting vitex you'll have to let me know how you like it! I'd like to give it a try, but realistically I will only be taking 1 cycle off between the FE and TI cycles and starting IUI with FE, so I guess I would only give it a go if all my treatments fail. We wouldn't be looking to start IVF right away. I think I'd need a bit more time to prepare myself mentally for that one lol.
> 
> AFM I'm having tons of ewcm, so the FE definitely didn't reduce my cm at all! Which I was reading it doesn't usually lol, so I'm glad for that :) I think I'm likely on track for a CD 13-14 O. Temping to confirm this cycle. I decided to skip the OPKs because I hate them haha

My acupunctur-Dr wants me to temp, so I'll continue I think :)

As for the vitex, I'll let you know, I will only get it when hubby is back though. I will have it as tea (chasteberry) so will brew and brew and drink in a months time :)

Well, regular and regular, haha. 27-35 days, varying LP and O between cd12/14 and cd 19-- ;) I know now a few other girls in Bangkok also TTC, which is nice, and I heard about this looong list of blood tests one of them did, I might do it, just to rule everything out :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear about the spotting, Nore. I'm starting to come around to the idea that it just takes some people longer to conceive, and there really might not be anything substantially wrong. I am not temping or using OPKs this month. We are BDing every other day.


----------



## Four2Five

Hope you all have had a great weekend! CD 3 for me and began my Clomid/metformin :) Praying I O this cy at the very least!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hoping this is your lucky month, Four! 

I have to tell you all about my dream last night. I had a very vivid dream that I had given birth to a baby boy but had no recollection of going through labor. DH told me I did great. I was so very happy with my sweet baby in my dream and couldn't stop holding him and kissing him. I remember sitting with him between DH and I and thinking..."this is what I waited so long for...this is happiness". It wasn't like dreams I've had in the past where there was something wrong with the baby or I had no idea what to do. Everything was perfect. Because I didn't remember going into labor I asked DH when he was born. He told me "November 21st"...and I thought for a moment if I knew anyone born on that date. My brother is the 22nd. Anyway, after I woke up and remembered my dream I thought...that's funny, if I were pregnant this month I guess I'd give birth in November. Well it's not that strange that my brain figured that out while I was dreaming. Then I started to wonder...what would my due date be? So I entered the first day of my last AF in a "due date calculator" I found on Google and guess what? November 21st. Weird, huh?!


----------



## BelleNuit

What an incredible dream Ask! I hope that it means something! You must be getting close to O time am I right? I think I'll O on Tuesday or Wednesday, so we may O around the same time this cycle!

I'll keep my FX for you Four! Good luck and hope you don't get too many SE!

Nore if the extra blood work would put your mind at ease then I say go for it! That makes sense that you're acupuncturist wants to take a look at your chart. Mine agreed that I shouldn't bother with it as it would be counter productive if it was causing me more stress.


----------



## Four2Five

That's such an awesome dream I hope it comes true for you <3


----------



## sarah2211

Exciting Ask, the 22nd November is my birthday too! 

Nore, I had implantation spotting on CD 15-18. I usually have a 13-14 day LP. I see your temp has dropped though :( I hope you're still in with a chance!


----------



## Rawan

Belle-I remember you mentioned you also take Vit C and E as part of your supplements. Do you take them throughout your cycle, including the tww? I just know we have to stop EPO during tww right? Thanks!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Rawan, I take the vitamin E and C all cycle long. The only thing that I quit is the EPO! I only take that one after AF ends until O day

How are things going for you these days? Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## Rawan

Hi Belle,
Thanks! Yeah, so far I know that we have to stop epo in tww...but other than that, I'm still taking my supplements. After adding myoinositol, it didn't change my ovulation date, I still get LH surge around day 12. This cycle I decided to go unmonitored/no meds, because I have one last femara cycle left before the next level treatments...injections/IVF/etc. I am day 13 today...I might have just ovulated, or ovulating tonight...
How was femara for you? Did you experience any side effect? What do you think of ovaboost? How much vitamin C and E are you taking? 


BelleNuit said:


> Hi Rawan, I take the vitamin E and C all cycle long. The only thing that I quit is the EPO! I only take that one after AF ends until O day
> 
> How are things going for you these days? Whereabouts in your cycle are you?


----------



## Ask4joy

Good to hear from you Rawan! I just started taking EPO this cycle and I'm not temping or using OPKs so I think this is my last day of it this cycle. I O between cd 14 - cd 18 and today is cd 13. Kinda weird not knowing this cycle but also less stressful. I need a break from POAS. :haha:

Glad to see you are doing well, Sarah!

Belle - yes, O should be any day now! My first month of clomid I didn't get a +opk until cd19 (the latest I've ever gotten a +opk aside from that is cd 16). Not sure what happened but the following 2 cycles were back to normal (around cd 14-15 I think).


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan, my first cycle of ovaboost was a CD 14 O which is pretty good for me as CD 12 used to be my normal! So we'll see what happens this month! If its another CD 14 O then I'll think that ovaboost successfully increased my FP by a day! I take 500mg Vitamin E and C. I'm taking a higher dose of Vit E because I know I have a history of thin lining and its supposed to help with that! Ooooh exciting that you will be in the TWW soon! Are you considering IUI in the near future? I did end up experiencing SE, even on the lowest dose of femara. I had hot flashes, headaches, dizziness, nausea and bloating. That was the most prominent! A couple days later though and I'm feeling pretty good! I'm having tons of ewcm! So I know O must be coming soon!

Ask its so nice to take a break every now and then! I found it really refreshing not knowing exactly which day I ovulated lol. Never in my life did I think I would know my cycles so intimately.


----------



## Rawan

Belle-Thanks! I am also taking 500 mg of Vit C, but just 200 IU of Vit E, because I am taking l'arginine...i've been doing some research on l'arginine, still finding mostly good/some bad info about it...but so far I am still taking it. Did you take femara at night? Because when I took it after dinner, I didn't experience much side effects. Yes, IUI would be one of my options too. This cycle I try to relax a bit, no monitoring, no med, and next cycle I will try one last cycle of femara, and if that doesn't work, I will consider the other options. I also tried reflexology this cycle, not sure if it will help, but it makes me feel more relaxed. Good luck this cycle!

Ask-maybe this cycle will be the bfp cycle! Sometimes being relaxed might help a bit! Good luck this cycle!

I am going to be in tww again...in the beginning of ttc journey I was so excited...but after seeing so many bfn...it's just very disappointing...anyways trying to remain hopeful...


----------



## Norelisa

Anyone tried spirulina? Thinking about buying some and add to my smoothies.. 

Af came, and with her my usual "I wanna curl up in a ball" -kinda pain.. Sigh.. 

I found this supermarket I wanted to visit, but turned out they are changing location and closed until March 8th. My luck. 
It was called sunshine market, and selling healthy stuff:)


----------



## Norelisa

Anyone tried spirulina? Thinking about buying some and add to my smoothies.. 

Af came, and with her my usual "I wanna curl up in a ball" -kinda pain.. Sigh.. 

I found this supermarket I wanted to visit, but turned out they are changing location and closed until March 8th. My luck. 
It was called sunshine market, and selling healthy stuff:)


----------



## BelleNuit

Rawan yes I took the FE in the evening after dinner. I think I'm just one of those unlucky people who is super sensitive to hormone changes. I know my E2 is rather borderline in the first place (it was only 2 points above the cutoff for normal) so maybe the FE just caused a more significant drop in E2 for me which resulted in the SE? 

I can relate to that feeling of excitement early on. It was intoxicating. I totally believed it was going to happen in the first 3 cycles and DEFINITELY within 6 cycles. That excitement was replaced by anger and despair for awhile and now I'm just indifferent. I really and truly expect AF to show every month and I honestly don't know if this is ever going to work out for us. 

Nore what is the spirulina supposed to be for? I'm sorry your AFs have been so painful! Have you been checked for endo by chance? I found acupuncture significantly reduced my AF pain. I now don't even need to take a pain killer with AF! Maybe its just a matter of time for the acupuncture to kick in for you and reduce that pain!

Well I got a significant temp rise this AM, but I'm not convinced that I have O'd already. My post O temps are usually above 36.8 and it's not unusual for me to get a rise like this on CD 12 followed by a little drop and then another rise again. If temp stays about the same or drops a little tomorrow I'll think that tomorrow is O day (as long as it's followed by a rise). Guess we will see what the next few days bring! We'll keep BDing!


----------



## Four2Five

Nita and TTC how are you ladies doing? Any symptoms creeping up yet? When do you plan to tell your families?


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm feeling some ovulation cramping on the left this month! Should be Oing soon! I know my chart makes it look like it may have happened already, but I'm really doubtful that it has :)


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Nita and TTC how are you ladies doing? Any symptoms creeping up yet? When do you plan to tell your families?

Symptons are definately starting to rock up, swollen breasts, some sort of morning sickness and constipation. We already told our families when the bloodtest confirmed pregnancy..

How are you doing?

I am still following and hoping for heaps of BFPs to come out here very soon :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Four I'm doing well. Super exhausted. I've only told DH and my mom because I can't take the emotional roller coaster. Maybe I'll feel ok by 8ish weeks to tell if I'm blessed to get that far. Don't know how I'm going to hide it from my best friend. I was thankful and relieved for a good second beta number today. 
I'm praying for all of you. I will also still look out for bfps!!! &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

That's so exciting Nita how did your families react to the news? Did you do anything special to tell them? I'm doing pretty good, really hopeful this cy and praying for a bfp ;) 

TTC I'm praying this baby is your rainbow baby <3 What was your second #?


----------



## ttc126

Four2Five said:


> That's so exciting Nita how did your families react to the news? Did you do anything special to tell them? I'm doing pretty good, really hopeful this cy and praying for a bfp ;)
> 
> TTC I'm praying this baby is your rainbow baby <3 What was your second #?

72 hours later it was 110!!!! So doubling time was 22 hours! I was shocked! The nurse thinks there might be two in there. I'll be so grateful for however many.


----------



## Rawan

Belle-hope this will be the bfp cycle for you! so even with the side effects it will be worth it! I was excited too in the beginning of ttc...that I even thought maybe it wouldn't be that fun to get bfp right away...but now I really wish I could get the bfp soon. 

Nore-I took spirulina before, but not for ttc reason. I used to take it because it's supposed to boost the immune system. My spirulina contains quite alot betacarotene, which is a source of vitamin A, and I thought too much vit a is not good for pregnancy, so I don't take them that often now...

Nita-congrats!!


----------



## Four2Five

That's so great TTC!! Beautiful numbers, when will you have your first scan?


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> That's so exciting Nita how did your families react to the news? Did you do anything special to tell them? I'm doing pretty good, really hopeful this cy and praying for a bfp ;)
> 
> TTC I'm praying this baby is your rainbow baby <3 What was your second #?

Simply told them 'Well, I have decided not to go through with the surgery' they then asked why and I told them 'you are already going to be grandparents' nothing special lol - only told our parents though, will tell the rest of the family a bit later.

FX for your BFP this cycle :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you! First scan on March 16! 
Hoping this is your bfp cycle &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## BelleNuit

Temp dropped a little today so I definitely think O hasn't happened yet! Should be today or tomorrow woo hoo!


----------



## ttc126

Belle I'm hoping the femara does the trick!!!


----------



## Four2Five

I just got the worst cramp of my life, it lasted about a minute in my lower abdomen it started on the left with like a burst of pain then slowly worked its way across my whole stomach till it was all in pain, it was like a contraction and sooo painful. I'm now cramping off and on but a little less painful. Not sure what it was? Anyone experience this on Clomid? I'm sure I'm not O'ing as I'm on cd 5 and only taken 2 Clomid pills so far this cy. I thought maybe a gas pain but it seems super low location for it to be and that's no gas pain I've ever felt before.


----------



## ttc126

Four maybe your follicles are getting stimulated??? I got odd pains on it from 3rd pill till a week after O!


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks TTC that's good to know it may not be abnormal. Another crazy thing just happened...I was in the show and looked down to see my nipples leaking breastmilk?! I have breast fed both my daughters 2 years each and had a TON of breastmilk each time where I donated a lot of it. After my first dd weaned I still had breast milk for 6 months and 8 years later when I got pregnant with dd #2 I started leaking breastmilk at 6 weeks pregnant and still had it a year after she weaned. I haven't breast fed her for almost 3 years now and I've not had any leakage in all that time until now! I have af right now and took a preg test the day before af came and it was bfn. Do you think it's just all the hormones in the Provera/Clomid that could be causing this? I'm still in shock that I started leaking in the shower and still am a little afterwards!!


----------



## ttc126

Oh my! I'm not sure! Was your af normal? I know clomid affects your pituitary gland which producers prolactin...what makes you have milk. It could be from that! Can you call your dr or pharmacist?


----------



## Four2Five

Af seems to be normal, I will give a call tomorrow. I actually don't see a dr or re or anything, I just go to a womens birth clinic and see a midwife, she's the one who prescribes me Clomid and Provera. She delivered my last dd and we are hoping for a home birth with her as our midwife again. She used to be at a big practice with drs and midwives but opened her own birthing center last year. I don't feel like anything is wrong, it used to be normal for me to leak when pregnant or after nursing I was just surprised to see it today. I'm sure it just means these hormones are finally working to get my body in gear! 

Do any of you have favorite OPK's to use? I usually just use dollar store brand but I'm thinking of ordering something else to double check my O if I get a peak this month.


----------



## ttc126

My favorite are wondfo opks. I get them on Amazon. I also found they were extremely accurate on cycles I was monitored via ultrasound. I took them about 2pm daily.


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> I just got the worst cramp of my life, it lasted about a minute in my lower abdomen it started on the left with like a burst of pain then slowly worked its way across my whole stomach till it was all in pain, it was like a contraction and sooo painful. I'm now cramping off and on but a little less painful. Not sure what it was? Anyone experience this on Clomid? I'm sure I'm not O'ing as I'm on cd 5 and only taken 2 Clomid pills so far this cy. I thought maybe a gas pain but it seems super low location for it to be and that's no gas pain I've ever felt before.

It happened to me as well, some cycles just 1 day, other cycles 2 days. Wouldnt say it is something to worry about, I had an U/s each cycle before AF and everything was fine. Goodluck, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I'm CD 14 today and my cp is in full SHOW so I really don't think I've O'd yet. Today might be the day! At any rate I seem to be done with those CD 12 ovulations (I haven't had one that early in months and they used to be the norm!). Here's to hoping CD 14 will become my new norm!


----------



## ttc126

Yay Belle!!!!!! Hope today or tomorrow is it for you!


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks ttc :) I'm looking forward to finally Oing so that I can forget about ttc again for awhile lol


----------



## Four2Five

I hope this is it Belle!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay for perfectly timed ovulation Belle! I'm CD 16 and lots of ewcm today. Kinda liking not knowing when O is. Feel less stressed!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! I read through most of the pages but keep getting side tracked by my LO so I figured I'll go ahead and throw my question out there and hope someone can get a bit of insight on it if any ladies here went through this spell. I had a couple of m/c's and my last one ended in a D&C but after it I noticed I haven't been ovulating (opks). Hubs and I been trying on and off for 5 months and nothing. Which is very strange bc I usually get prego (the problem is keeping it). So I have a dr. Appt. set for next week and I want to make sure I did all my research b4 going in. My cycles are regular every month. Have any ladies exp. this and what did the dr. Insist? 
Thanks so much for any insight advice, excuse any typos for I'm on my iPhone and it seriously thinks it's English is better then mine!


----------



## BelleNuit

hey there, some ladies still ovulate even without a pos OPK. If your cycles are still regular that does suggest ovulation. Usually anovulatory cycles are irregular (varying lengths, spotting in-between, etc). You could maybe try tracking your bbt for a cycle to see if you get a temp shift or not. Generally docs are wanting to see at least 1 fully tracked bbt chart for infertility anyway. You could also ask for a CD 21 blood test to check progesterone levels to see if you have O'd or not. 5 months really isn't that far outside of the norm so unless you have solid documented evidence (a bbt chart) that you aren't ovulating its unlikely the doc will do anything at this stage. You might be able to get more support for the recurrent miscarriages though.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask, not knowing exactly when you O'd is a nice change of pace!! Sounds like things are moving in the right direction either way and like you'll be Oing soon!


----------



## ttc126

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!!! I read through most of the pages but keep getting side tracked by my LO so I figured I'll go ahead and throw my question out there and hope someone can get a bit of insight on it if any ladies here went through this spell. I had a couple of m/c's and my last one ended in a D&C but after it I noticed I haven't been ovulating (opks). Hubs and I been trying on and off for 5 months and nothing. Which is very strange bc I usually get prego (the problem is keeping it). So I have a dr. Appt. set for next week and I want to make sure I did all my research b4 going in. My cycles are regular every month. Have any ladies exp. this and what did the dr. Insist?
> Thanks so much for any insight advice, excuse any typos for I'm on my iPhone and it seriously thinks it's English is better then mine!

I just wanted to say this is very similar to my situation. I had several losses in a row with a d&c with the last one. I used to get pregnant easily but we tried 6 cycles with nothing. Finally my RE suggested clomid. I was ovulating on my own but it was very early so probably not a mature egg. I fell pg first clomid cycle so I do think it worked. However I'm not sure if I'll carry this one to term of course. We'll see.


----------



## sarah2211

Never giving up, if your cycles are regular and you've conceived before it's likely that you are ovulating. I'm sorry about your reoccurring miscarriages, but it's probably not something that Clomid is going to be able to fix unless there's something going on like PCOS and you're hormones are out of whack. Sometimes you might not release a good quality egg, like TTC said. I think this is why I miscarried but I have PCOS too. 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, especially Belle, Ask and Nor. 

I got some less than ideal news today from the high risk OB. I have Lupus so I'm automatically considered high risk. I thought baby aspirin would be enough to sort that out and expected I'd be in and out of that appointment. But nope, I've got to give myself daily injections... from now until a few months after the baby is born. I seriously thought that I had all the struggles TTC and I would get an easy run :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks so much BelleNuit and ttc126 for responding. I really needed to hear someone's else perspective. I hope he looks at my hx and realize something different happened since that last D&C. Bc I use opks from time AF leave up until AF returns. Hope doc have some good news for next Wed. Thanks Ladies.


----------



## ttc126

Sarah I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough go of it!


----------



## nevergivingup

sarah2211 said:


> Never giving up, if your cycles are regular and you've conceived before it's likely that you are ovulating. I'm sorry about your reoccurring miscarriages, but it's probably not something that Clomid is going to be able to fix unless there's something going on like PCOS and you're hormones are out of whack. Sometimes you might not release a good quality egg, like TTC said. I think this is why I miscarried but I have PCOS too.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, especially Belle, Ask and Nor.
> 
> I got some less than ideal news today from the high risk OB. I have Lupus so I'm automatically considered high risk. I thought baby aspirin would be enough to sort that out and expected I'd be in and out of that appointment. But nope, I've got to give myself daily injections... from now until a few months after the baby is born. I seriously thought that I had all the struggles TTC and I would get an easy run :(

Thanks so much sara, hope he can give me a definitive answer next week.


----------



## Nita2806

Nevergiveup, if you have regular cycles, not ovulating might not be your issue, I had cycles from 14 days till 50+ days and that's how I knew I wasn't ovulating, or at least nor regularly. Perhaps poor egg quality, luckily they can do some tests.

I think sometimes people have the wrong idea about Clomid. Its not a fertility drug to make you fall pregnant, it wont take away any other fertility issues. Clomid only helps to induce ovulation, that's it, nothing more, nothing less. If you have any other fertility issues you will need to get that treated.

Omw Sarah! That's really not good news. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry to hear Sarah. I hope your injections won't be too terrible and that all will go well.


----------



## Four2Five

Oh girls...my heart is so shattered tonight. Two of my dear friends from high school lost 4 of their 5 children today in a house fire and the only surviving child is not expected to live through the night. The mom is in a coma as well as the dad, they both have burns on 65 & 75% of their bodies along with broken ribs from cpr and punctured lungs and severe smoke inhalation. I cannot even imagine but my heart is so devastated for them all I can do is cry... Hug your babies and loved ones tight tonight <3


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh goodness Four, how horrendous. My heart goes out for that poor family.


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you. I'm still in so much shock. It's so unfair :(


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Oh girls...my heart is so shattered tonight. Two of my dear friends from high school lost 4 of their 5 children today in a house fire and the only surviving child is not expected to live through the night. The mom is in a coma as well as the dad, they both have burns on 65 & 75% of their bodies along with broken ribs from cpr and punctured lungs and severe smoke inhalation. I cannot even imagine but my heart is so devastated for them all I can do is cry... Hug your babies and loved ones tight tonight <3

What a devastating story :nope: I really hope for the best for them. :cry:


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh Four &#128557; That's horrible! I will be praying for them.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies!!! I read through most of the pages but keep getting side tracked by my LO so I figured I'll go ahead and throw my question out there and hope someone can get a bit of insight on it if any ladies here went through this spell. I had a couple of m/c's and my last one ended in a D&C but after it I noticed I haven't been ovulating (opks). Hubs and I been trying on and off for 5 months and nothing. Which is very strange bc I usually get prego (the problem is keeping it). So I have a dr. Appt. set for next week and I want to make sure I did all my research b4 going in. My cycles are regular every month. Have any ladies exp. this and what did the dr. Insist?
> Thanks so much for any insight advice, excuse any typos for I'm on my iPhone and it seriously thinks it's English is better then mine!

also having a loss can mess up your cycle. I had my loss in 09 and things still arent right. ( i was starting to get messed up in 06). 

5mo is within normal time, they wont do anything until a year.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well I got the temp rise I was looking for! I'd say I definitely O'd!


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - that is devastating! What a tragedy! My heart goes out to the family and all close to them. :(

I am feeling more optimistic after talking to an old friend from high school. Her and her DH ttc for 2 years and were DX with unexplained infertility. She conceived on letrazole (sp? similar to clomid) and her third IUI. Then two years later conceived naturally! She now has a toddler and a baby. Feeling a bit more hopeful about IUI!

Yay for ovulating, Belle! I think I may have ovulated yesterday as well.

Sarah - thanks for cheering for us. Sorry to hear about the injections. :(


----------



## ttc126

Woohoo belle!!!!!! Great news about the temp rise!
Ask, I'm glad you're feeling optimistic!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask letrozole is the generic form of femara (which is technically what I'm taking)! That's great to hear that they had success with letrozole and IUI! There is definitely still hope for us that we will get where we want to be!

Glad to have I will have a cycle buddy for this TWW. I'm trying not to get my hopes up (because I know ovulation drugs and TI don't increase likelihood of success for unexplained above just trying naturally), but its hard not to hope that maybe it'll fix some little problem they can't test for and I'll finally get pregnant. After this I'll be into the 20s for cycles trying. UGH that sounds awful. So I'll need you ladies to help keep me sane! lol


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you all for the sweet thoughts and prayers. We are all devastated. 

Anyone get ewcm directly after af? Af ended Tuesday and yesterday I had some big globs of ewcm multiple times when I wiped. I don't usually check cp/cm right after af but with the cramp I had Monday and wanting to be sure af was completely done I went ahead and was surprised by the amount of ewcm.


----------



## Nita2806

Four, that sounds like my clomid cycles. I had a teeny tiny bit of ewcm on CD6 there around. I say a bit, but its a lot compared to nothing during the rest of the cycle. I got some more in the TWW though.

Yay for Oing a bit late Belle. 

Fx this is your cycle Ask. 

Still keeping my FX for everyone here :)


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Nita! Glad to know I'm not alone :) I just got another one of those extra painful bursts but this time on my right side not my left. Ouch! Today is my last Clomid day. When did you start doing OPK's after Clomid? Last cy I started the day after af, which is today for me. I also got my order of wondfo OPK's/HPT's in the mail today yay!! I'm excited to test with both the wondfo and dollar tree and see how this cy goes! Cheers to POAS time lol


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Thanks Nita! Glad to know I'm not alone :) I just got another one of those extra painful bursts but this time on my right side not my left. Ouch! Today is my last Clomid day. When did you start doing OPK's after Clomid? Last cy I started the day after af, which is today for me. I also got my order of wondfo OPK's/HPT's in the mail today yay!! I'm excited to test with both the wondfo and dollar tree and see how this cy goes! Cheers to POAS time lol

I didnt do OPKs on my last cycle, as I have never gotten a positive before, didnt want to waste my time and money.

Gl for this cycle!!:hugs:


----------



## arabon02

This is my first post. I am on day 3 of Provera and will be starting Clomid on CD3. I have not had a period since September and before that they were over 40+ days since my miscarriage in December 2015. I have two boys and have to take clomid with my first son and it worked the first time. I am hoping for the same this time around. Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome Ara <3


----------



## Four2Five

Is this normal at cd7?

https://i66.tinypic.com/333hkqd.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> Is this normal at cd7?
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/333hkqd.jpg

Youre not supposed to use OPK so close to the last dose of Clomid because it will give false +

---------------------------
My clomid came so im set to go for a few cycles!! When AF comes of course...............


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you! I didn't know that, this is just an OPK not a pg test btw


----------



## ttc126

So my RE said to wait 3 days after last clomid to avoid false positives. But Four, that's not positive yet &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

Oh I knew it wasn't positive ;) But it's the darkest one I've ever gotten that's why I questioned it because it was way too early I thought. I guess I'll wait another couple days to start my POAS addiction lol


----------



## ttc126

I think it's a good sign the meds are at work!!!!! &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

I agree TTC! Now I'm praying I'll actually o this month ;) 

Why on earth haven't I tried these wondfo OPK's sooner! I love them and so much easier than the dollar store ones with the dropper! Glad they are so cheap at $16 for 50!! I was paying $25 a month for them at $1 each at the dollar store!


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - that's what my negatives look like even when I'm not on clomid. My positives are darker than the control line.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I didnt like the Wondfo OPKs compared to $tree.


----------



## Four2Five

I just feel like it's more convenient to dip lol what didn't you like about them? Bad results? I had already bought enough $tree ones for this cy so I'll probably use both once I get closer to O so I can confirm on both tests hopefully FX


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> I just feel like it's more convenient to dip lol what didn't you like about them? Bad results? I had already bought enough $tree ones for this cy so I'll probably use both once I get closer to O so I can confirm on both tests hopefully FX

there are certain OPKs, like Wondfo and the little strips from FR ( not the HPT looking OPK) that NEVER give a + and are never truly negative. $Tree, Answer and CB all start out 100% :bfn: and get +.


----------



## FrancoisBaby

Hey everyone! I just wanted to post and update. I have been waiting for the cycle to be over since the 16th so I could start clomid. My cycle started Feb 2nd and was supposed to end March 6th and then I would start. So dH and I just really relaxed this cycle. To temping no opks. And this morning on a whim and because I had them..I tested...BFP!!!!!!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

FrancoisBaby said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to post and update. I have been waiting for the cycle to be over since the 16th so I could start clomid. My cycle started Feb 2nd and was supposed to end March 6th and then I would start. So dH and I just really relaxed this cycle. To temping no opks. And this morning on a whim and because I had them..I tested...BFP!!!!!!

yay

---------
still waiting on AF here from 1/20 cycle. :shrug::cry::wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Nita2806

FrancoisBaby said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to post and update. I have been waiting for the cycle to be over since the 16th so I could start clomid. My cycle started Feb 2nd and was supposed to end March 6th and then I would start. So dH and I just really relaxed this cycle. To temping no opks. And this morning on a whim and because I had them..I tested...BFP!!!!!!

So awesome! Congratz :happydance:


----------



## Four2Five

Fran!! Sooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Four2Five

So I just found my charts from when TTC my last dd...I noticed on the first chart I never O'd, the second I O'd cd 17, the third chart (when I got a bfp) I O'd cd 21...is it normal to have O vary that much in days? Also my second chart lp was 13 and on my third chart I got a bfp at 10dpo. Based on these charts when do you think I should expect O? When should I start OPK's? Thanks for any help!!

https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/2BBE3B7B-DA23-4B55-BAB5-B28305B99403_zpsvqzhz3ml.jpeg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/823F9365-867E-40DE-B22A-71B5D04D88A5_zpsr4se6o6z.jpeg
https://i1259.photobucket.com/albums/ii559/mommyh2/E7632C4C-8D49-49AB-B9FF-E04041B24D3D_zpszyhjnyns.jpeg


----------



## ttc126

I think I would start opk at CD12. And just see. Because you never know what your body will do now. For me, every birth and loss sort of reset things. So I would start at day 12 just in case it does happen early &#10084;


----------



## arabon02

FrancoisBaby said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to post and update. I have been waiting for the cycle to be over since the 16th so I could start clomid. My cycle started Feb 2nd and was supposed to end March 6th and then I would start. So dH and I just really relaxed this cycle. To temping no opks. And this morning on a whim and because I had them..I tested...BFP!!!!!!

&#127881;Congrats


----------



## sarah2211

Four2five, both my ovulatory cycles I ovulated on CD 16. It does seem like quite a big variation. My doctor said if I don't ovulate within 5-10 of my last Clomid tablet it wasn't Clomid that made me ovulate. Do you ovulate on your own without Clomid? Some of these other ladies have done more cycles than me so they'd probably know. There's also another thread in the long term TTC board about Clomid (I think it's called starting Clomid in February). There are lots of women there who have done multiple rounds of Clomid and could probably offer advice if no one here knows! Good luck :) 

And congratulations Francoisbaby


----------



## Nita2806

Four, my doctor said the same as Sarah, Clomid will make you O 5-10 days after you have taken the last one, if you O outside that range then Clomid didnt work for you. I took Clomid 4-8 and the first cycle I Od on CD14 and the second cycle I Od CD17/18 both was well whithin range from the 5-10 days after Clomid. I your O day falls outside that range or is very irregular perhaps you should try a higher dosage of Clomid?


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you Sarah and Nita that helps a ton! I've never heard it explained that way but it makes perfect sense! I don't ovulate on my own at all, never have...I also don't get af on my own I have to use provera. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate the last two cycles of Clomid as I didn't get af on my own and had to take provera again, if this cy doesn't work to initiate O I'll ask to increase to 150mg, if that won't work I'm not sure what our plan will be then :( my last two dd's were conceived on Clomid 100mg within 3 cycles of it, but I O'd every cy at least...this is my third cy TTC #3 and still no O...maybe I'm just too old!


----------



## Nita2806

Four, maybe 100mg just isnt enough anymore to make you O? Perhaps your body got used to it, or built up immune against it? I was really dissapointed when 50/100mg didnt make me O, considering I Od on my own before BCP, however 150mg did wonders, and perhaps you just need that little bit more. I hope however you do ovulate on the 100mg, as the side effects for me was far worse on 150mg than on the 100mg. Also, will you be getting the CD21 bloodtest? If that vomes back to say you didnt O atleast you can start provera soon and start a new cycle sooner. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

still waiting on AF... cd40+. I do have my clomid so once shes here, im good to go!


----------



## BelleNuit

Sorry Earth, those long cycles must be brutal


----------



## Four2Five

Yes Anita I'm hoping to get the 21 day test my dr said it should be no problem and will order it as soon as I get there!


----------



## Four2Five

Ugh now that you ladies told me about the 5-10 days past Clomid thing I'm stressed :( I really really hope I O this cy but I think even if I do hubby and I are going to miss our chance. I have a weekend away planned with my girl friends this coming weekend and it falls smack dab in my 5-10!! Right now I'm 3 days past my last Clomid pill, on Friday when I leave I'll be 8 days past my last Clomid pill and I'll be gone day 8-11... so if I don't O before I leave I'll have little hope For a bfp this cy, and if I O after I get back then I wouldn't have O'd on the Clomid based on what you said above. Just feeling down and frustrated. PLUS no one knows we are TTC, not even my closest friends, so the thought of trying to temp and do/time OPK's this weekend is going to be hard. My chart seems super boring so far...I guess the only thing I can do is bd right before I leave and again as soon as I get home...I hate missing prime days of bd, really hoping I don't get a +OPK on the day I leave :(


----------



## Nita2806

Four, just make sure that you BD enough before you go away, remember sperm can stay in your body for a while. I am pretty sure we also didnt BD when I Od, but instead either the day or 2 days before, so don't stress about it too much, just make sure to BD up until you go away. Have you started using OPKs yet this cycle? Hope you get the +OPK before Friday.


----------



## Four2Five

Yes and the only positive I got so far was the day after my last Clomid pill so I didn't count it...I'm about to take my pm test in a few mins, it's 9pm here, this afternoon was close to the control but not quite as dark so close but not positive yet.


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Yes and the only positive I got so far was the day after my last Clomid pill so I didn't count it...I'm about to take my pm test in a few mins, it's 9pm here, this afternoon was close to the control but not quite as dark so close but not positive yet.

Oh - I hope you get a +OPK soon. I never got one, somehow I think either Clomid messed with it, or my surge was just very very quick. OPKs are expensive here so could only test once a day. This was my first ovulatory cycle, the second I just skipped it and went with what my doctor suggested.. BD every day from CD14 - CD16


----------



## daddysgirl83

i get regular periods and I have an ovulation tracker but don't succeed on getting pregnant


----------



## Four2Five

So here is my progression so far...
3/2 
3/3
3/4
And three tests today
3/5 
3/5
3/5 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2ypeo7o.jpg


----------



## Nita2806

Thats almost positive Four :o you might O whithen the next day or 3, how exciting that you will O before Friday. If I were you, I would start to BD every day/every other day.


----------



## Nita2806

Those on Clomid, I don't know if you use these, but I used to use this calculator to help me figure out when I might O. Four, maybe this will help you too :)

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator


----------



## Four2Five

I really hope so!! I feel a little crampy tonight, I just told dh he better hurry and finish his homework before I fall asleep because we have a baby to make lol I said we have to dtd every day till I leave and maybe twice a day if he's lucky and he had a big grin on his face he was so excited, he's always horny lol It is snowing like crazy here tonight, it has been all day, I wish I was in some sunshine!!


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> I really hope so!! I feel a little crampy tonight, I just told dh he better hurry and finish his homework before I fall asleep because we have a baby to make lol I said we have to dtd every day till I leave and maybe twice a day if he's lucky and he had a big grin on his face he was so excited, he's always horny lol It is snowing like crazy here tonight, it has been all day, I wish I was in some sunshine!!

My DH was the complete opposite, complained every night that he is tired, and I had to really go through a lot of effort to get him to BD on my fertile time...now, that we dont have to BD every day, he wants to :dohh: men lol
Do you think the cramping might be O pain?


----------



## Four2Five

Wow that calculator helped a lot thank you! It says I should O between 3/7-12 which is my Tuesday-Sunday (tomorrow is Monday) so hopefully I'll see a +OPK to give me a little warning ;) Just sucks I will be gone 3/10-13 so hopefully I O sooner than later lol. I find it all interesting...on my last chart when I got preg with dd#2 I O'd cd 20 which was 13 days past my last Clomid pill but I still got pregnant...so the 5-10 day after last pill thing you mentioned earlier didn't apply there...guess it's all just in Gods timing :) Cramping does feel a little like O Pain but not as strong of cramps as I usually get on Clomid so hopefully it picks up and I release an egg or two haha


----------



## Nita2806

Four, it is very possible to O later, they just say if you O later then it is not because of Clomid. But if you keep on using the OPKs and BD every other night, or every night since your DH can keep up :happydance: then your chances will be really good to catch the egg, regardless when it gets released. But it sounds very positive that you will O within the next few days.


----------



## ttc126

Four your top wondfo opk from 3/5 looks positive!!!!! I think this will be your month!


----------



## Four2Five

You think so TTC?! I thought it had to be as dark as or darker than the control, it wasn't that dark at the 5 minute mark but this pic was taken hours later and it has darkened up...Crap we have only dtd this morning so I hope we catch it if O is coming! I'll be sure to dtd twice today lol

Also anyone have an idea about this...I normall temp at 6am. I woke up at 4:10 this morning so I temped and it was 97.3....I woke up again at 5:40 and temped and it was 96.9....which temp do I record? First one seems close to my normal before O temp but second one is closer to my normal temp timing of 6am. I woke up for good at 8 and it was 96.9 again.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> You think so TTC?! I thought it had to be as dark as or darker than the control, it wasn't that dark at the 5 minute mark but this pic was taken hours later and it has darkened up...Crap we have only dtd this morning so I hope we catch it if O is coming! I'll be sure to dtd twice today lol
> 
> Also anyone have an idea about this...I normall temp at 6am. I woke up at 4:10 this morning so I temped and it was 97.3....I woke up again at 5:40 and temped and it was 96.9....which temp do I record? First one seems close to my normal before O temp but second one is closer to my normal temp timing of 6am. I woke up for good at 8 and it was 96.9 again.

Both lines HAVE to be the same color or test darker than control to be +, WITHIN the time frame. 

and always go with 1st temp and make a note on your chart


----------



## ttc126

Oops sorry four....I thought those were in the time frame.... 
I will say I had tons of cramping for 2 Days when I ovulated &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

No luck so far today...Cd 11, super crampy, cervix feels a little firmer than it has been last few days but still high and medium open. Mixture of watery ewcm but not sure if that's from dtd this morning...really hoping I see a + OPK to let me know I'm on the right track to actually O. It's going to be a long 10 days till my cd21 blood test...would much rather see it on my OPK and chart at this point! 

https://i66.tinypic.com/rjk5lg.jpg


----------



## Four2Five

Nita & TTC how are you ladies feeling? Have either of you seen a dr yet? What are your due dates?


----------



## ttc126

Four2Five said:


> Nita & TTC how are you ladies feeling? Have either of you seen a dr yet? What are your due dates?

I went to my clinic for blood work but that's it until my ultrasound on the 16th. I had a rough weekend sick with a virus with a fever and of course this is the worst time to have a fever in pregnancy. I was a little nauseous this morning but idk if it's the virus or pregnancy. I worry I don't have symptoms. I worry about everything because it's hard to imagine a good pregnancy that I don't miscarry &#128556;

I really hope your opk goes positive soon! I got a positive on day 14 and ovulated day 15. You're almost there &#10084;


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Nita & TTC how are you ladies feeling? Have either of you seen a dr yet? What are your due dates?

Im feeling good, had a stomach virus but its all beter now. My first appointment is 27 March.

Hope those OPKs turn positive for you very soon :happydance:


----------



## Four2Five

Awe so sorry you both have had to deal with being sick lately, that's no fun st all! I was sick with both my dd's all through my pregnancies but that was like the only symptom I ever had of being pregnant, well that and my growing belly :) Have either of you continued to take tests till to make sure the line is still dark? I've never experienced a m/c and have no idea how I would handle one, I'm sorry you've had so many TTC :( How far along were you with each loss? I don't think the worry ever goes away after you get that bfp, and only gets worse once they are born. Hugs too you both! I'm excited to hear about each of your appointments! Thanks for sticking around here <3


----------



## Nita2806

I only did the 2 tests that I posted here, and also a CB just to confirm. And I did one bloodtest just to confirm the pregnancy, thats it. I am not testing further as it will only make me stress, next set of bloodtests should be with my appointment with my OB when I am 8 weeks.

The days before the CD21 bloodtest takes forever, especially if you dont get a +OPK, dont be too down if you dont get a positive OPK though, I think Clomid mess with it. And if you think you may O later you van also do the bloodtest a bit later. I did mine on CD20 and I realised too late that it was only 2/3dpo, and the test should be done 7-10dpo. I got very low results, and I think if I had just waited till around CD25 I would have gotten more accurate results.

On earth, have af arrived yet?


----------



## Four2Five

I was driving this morning and got the most awful painful cramps, I had to pull over and breathe through them for a few minutes. Rushed home to do an OPK...and it's still negative. Feeling pretty bummed, I might go crazy if I don't O this cy :(


----------



## Four2Five

Forgot to add the pic...does it at least look darker than last nights test? I'll continue to test throughout today, I hope it gets darker!
Top Half of pic-9pm last night
Bottom Half-10am this morning

https://i68.tinypic.com/10rsivr.jpg


----------



## Four2Five

Last one...sorry for blowing up this thread!

https://i63.tinypic.com/2cej0pl.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Oh wow!!!! Your 10am is just about positive. Do a 2pm too! With your cramps it sounds like you're about to ovulate.


----------



## Four2Five

I thought so too TTC but my 2pm and 4pm are much lighter than the 10am :( I know I'm being super impatient but I'm just feeling pretty emotional about all of it. The crampyness I feel sucks, everything is just achy now, not painful just uncomfortable. 

https://i64.tinypic.com/2nr62e.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/2hcop07.jpg


----------



## Nita2806

Four, thats why I stopped taking OPKs, it literally made me crazy. I do agree with ttc that the 10am looks positive, maybe you had a very short surge en you are Oing today? It is very possible. I hope you dont go too crazy with the silly OPKs, my advice would just be to BD every day and wait for the bloodtest.


----------



## ttc126

Four my surge on clomid was quite short. Literally one positive and if I hadn't tested on 7pm that night I would've missed.... I think the plan of bd and just waiting for the bloodtest is a good idea. &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks ladies, I know you're right :( I ordered 50 OPK's so I figured I would test just to seat but you're right it's making me stressed and bonkers! I took another at 6pm tonight and there wasn't even hardly a line to it...I'm still cramping a little and I've been nauseas off and on today so hopefully I'm not catching a bug. I told hubby I would take another tonight at 10 after a 4 hour hold and probably finish out this week charting with OPK's then just leave it to charting, hopefully I'll see a shift in my temp!


----------



## Nita2806

50 OPKs :wacko: I dont think I have ever in my whole life owned so many. The packs here have either 3 or 10, and the 10 packs are the CB ones, so they are super expensive.

Oh I hope you O, I really wouldn't worry much about the OPKs if I were you. Keep us updated if you continue. Id much rather see a positive on a HPT from you this month :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Well Nita I've ordered that 50 pack online more times than I like to admit. I think I went through 4.... :rofl: My clinic had me test a lot....

A three pack is useless.... lol


----------



## Nita2806

ttc126 said:


> Well Nita I've ordered that 50 pack online more times than I like to admit. I think I went through 4.... :rofl: My clinic had me test a lot....
> 
> A three pack is useless.... lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

We dont have 50 packs here lol. I tested only once a day in my previous cycles. I dont think I owned more than 20 in the whole year of ttc


----------



## ttc126

Yeah they aren't in store you have to order them... my clinic said test 3 times a day... not that it ever did a thing until I was on clomid &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

Yea the 50 pack is only $16 USD when we purchase them online through Amazon


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ive been at this awhile but in my opinion, none of those OPK are + just yet. The newest are the closest but not quite + yet. 

You could also try the digi ones. Target has their own version and then clearblue of course. You can buy the clearblue sticks for much cheaper on ebay. 

No guessing on lines.


----------



## ttc126

On the other side of things Four, I used that exact kind and they looked like that and I'd go get ultrasounds and see that I was in fact surging and ovulating at that time....


----------



## Ask4joy

I agree with Earth - not positive yet. You'll know it when it is as the test line will be what I call"blazing positive"!


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks ladies! I tested again at 10am and the line was barely visible, same thing at 3pm...so I'm thinking this is going to be another annovulatory cycle :( Looks like once again my body geared up to O but didn't quite make it...hopefully my 21 day blood test sheds some light. I'm hoping they will up my Clomid to 150, if that doesn't work I imagine we will give up TTC #3 and just move on with life with our two dd's...it's a heartbreaking thought but I honestly can't do this for long.

I'm super nauseas and tired today and feel emotional about the whole ordeal. 

10am
https://i65.tinypic.com/66cihd.jpg
3pm
https://i66.tinypic.com/2u5q3js.jpg


----------



## ttc126

Four, I'm sorry you're so discouraged &#10084; Do you still have cramps?


----------



## Four2Five

Yea just a little crampy but with lots of bloated pressure just in the lower half of my stomach. It just feels "full" and uncomfortable, it's not on one side or the other just all over.


----------



## ttc126

That's seriously how I felt at ovulation. Just stay positive and hopefully you did ovulate or will soon.


----------



## Four2Five

You are so sweet TTC, thank you for the encouragement <3 I've never felt so impatient before lol this cy is definitely a tough one, so thankful I can come here and let my emotions roll :)


----------



## Four2Five

Ahhhh as if this cy couldn't be more frustrating...I was just realizing that my girls weekend this weekend is at a hot springs so we will be spending a lot of time in the hot springs!!! There's no way I can get out of this :( What's the safest way to handle this? Only get in for a couple minutes at a time and act as if it's too hot to go longer? Ugh I don't know why I didn't think about the hot pools there sooner! Will this affect anything this early on IF I actually ovulate? I just know they aren't allowed while pregnant but I'm not sure the "rules" of hot pools and TTC help!!


----------



## Nita2806

Four, I honestly dont think it will affect you this soon. I think it will be much better for you just to go and relax the weekend ;)

Dont get discouraged about the OPKs, my first Ovulatory cycle I had a very strong Ovulation, but my OPKS came back negative.

I suggest, keep the BD going, go away the weekend and enjoy it (forget about TTC and all the stress) come back and leave it up to the CD21 bloodtest to confirm O.


----------



## arabon02

Four try to enjoy your weekend. You should be find this early on. The first round I took clomid I didnt ovulate until CD 18.

I just finished by last day of Provera so hoping to see AF soon.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well 8 dpo today. TWW is flying by. My bbs have been aching since 6 dpo, which is a bit early for that for me. I'm sure it's just a sign that there is more progesterone around. I still fully expect AF to show


----------



## LoveCousar

Hey, Ladies! It's been so long since I wrote in this thread. It's literally been mentally exhausting for me so I told DH to take my phone away (I used a little minute phone with no internet access in the meantime) so I can quit thinking about TTC so much. I did the 1st round of Clomid 50mg, NO O. Went on to the second round of Clomid 100mg, NO O again. After that, I just took a break bc I literally went into a "dark place". After 50+ days with no period, I started Provera again then Clomid 150mg (waiting to see if I O this cycle currently). My birthday was 2 days ago so I just came back from vacation & have been trying to remain "unbothered" of this whole process.

Anyways, I'm so happy to see some BFP's in this thread! You girls give me so much hope & hopefully we all end with our BFP sooner than later bc I know how mentally exhausting this can be. <3


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

CD49 here. 

:wacko:


----------



## Four2Five

Welcome back Love! I hope 150mg does the trick for you! I too am struggling to O on Clomid :(

So sorry onErth, have you taken Provera to jump start your cy?


----------



## sarah2211

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Belle! Hopefully Femara does the trick!

Four, don't worry about OPKs. I got one my first ovulatory cycle, but it was only because I was testing really frequently. The cycle I conceived I didn't get a positive OPK. Is your doctor checking your progesterone?


----------



## Nita2806

Four - I believe its almost time for your weekend away. remember to enjoy it - and forget about TTC and OPKs and all those things this weekend. I promise you it will be worth it :winkwink:

On earth - I dont want to sound insensitive or get you worried, but I read that if Provera doesnt lead to AF within 2 weeks and you are not pregnant - then you may need to do some tests, there may be something else wrong? :nope:

Love - welcome back, and sorry you didnt O on Clomid, hopefully 150mg will do the trick for you as well.

Belle - do you think you will test early this month? 

Just something I came across, my doctor warned me that Clomid will make me gain weight, which was true, I gained 5kg in the 6 months I took it and I struggled to lose in that period. I wanted to know why, and from what I can find is that Clomid works like steriods - although not considered a steriod. That explains the horrible side effects.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> On earth - I dont want to sound insensitive or get you worried, but I read that if Provera doesnt lead to AF within 2 weeks and you are not pregnant - then you may need to do some tests, there may be something else wrong? :nope:

I havent taken Provera. They wont give it to me.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> On earth - I dont want to sound insensitive or get you worried, but I read that if Provera doesnt lead to AF within 2 weeks and you are not pregnant - then you may need to do some tests, there may be something else wrong? :nope:
> 
> I havent taken Provera. They wont give it to me.Click to expand...

Oh no :nope: why dont they want to? Can you see another doctor that will? It can take ages for AF to up if you havent Od :( I have a pack of 20 that the pharmacy gave me too much last time, wish I could send it to you :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> On earth - I dont want to sound insensitive or get you worried, but I read that if Provera doesnt lead to AF within 2 weeks and you are not pregnant - then you may need to do some tests, there may be something else wrong? :nope:
> 
> I havent taken Provera. They wont give it to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no :nope: why dont they want to? Can you see another doctor that will? It can take ages for AF to up if you havent Od :( I have a pack of 20 that the pharmacy gave me too much last time, wish I could send it to you :(Click to expand...

no other dr to see. They just say wait. I have gone a year with no O or AF, they didnt bat an eye at it. 

She will come eventually.


----------



## arabon02

On earth I hope AF will start for you soon. I know how frustrating it can be. 

Four I hope you enjoy your girls weekend


----------



## BelleNuit

sorry earth, can you get another opinion? That seems ridiculous to me!

My poor husband really tugged on my heart strings last night. He asked me right before we went to bed if I was having any pregnancy signs :( I told him it was too early to hope that my sore bbs were anything other than a PMS sign.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> sorry earth, can you get another opinion? That seems ridiculous to me!
> 
> My poor husband really tugged on my heart strings last night. He asked me right before we went to bed if I was having any pregnancy signs :( I told him it was too early to hope that my sore bbs were anything other than a PMS sign.

no, due to insurance. My insurance runs out April 1 and so then everything will be out of pocket. Right now I can see an OB and he can monitor me and meds are OOP. I wont even have a dr come April. :thumbup:


----------



## sage21

Hi. I am currently ttc, and I am starting my first round of Clomid this Saturday. I'm a little leary, bc of the side effects. But I'm hopeful to, as hubby and I have been trying off and on for 3 yrs.


----------



## arabon02

Sage good luck to you! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Four2Five

onerth i am so sorry to hear they won't give you Provera!! It actually infuriates me, I have had drs like that in the past. It is not healthy for our bodies to not have a cycle at least every 60 days. I would definitely be printing out some legit research for him and take it there and demand that he cough up a prescription! I can (and have) gone years without af if I don't have Provera! Hugs <3

Thank you all for the well wishes for this weekend, I am really excited about it. The last two days my breast have been extremely sore and I feel bloated in my lower stomach area...but still no +OPK and still no change in my chart...I've never seen a chart as boring as mine!! I'm leaving in a few hours so dh is taking out littlest dd to school and then we will dtd one more time before I go...I'm going to bring a few OPK's and test if I feel up to it, but I'll at least try to take my temp to see if there is any O temp shift. Otherwise I'm just waiting on that 21 prog day test, which I may extend past a couple days just to make sure since I could O late but we will see...


----------



## Four2Five

Belle your husband sounds so sweet, my husband is the same way <3 He's constantly asking how I'm feeling and if I'm having any symptoms. He's super nuturing every day, I love that most about him!

Sage welcome! I hope you have minimal side effects and Clomid works on the first try!!


----------



## LoveCousar

Yea I really hope I ovulate too. I'm extremely done with OPK'S as it gives me false LH surges so all I have this go-round is hope. 

Belle - that's so sweet of him. I probably would have just cried then & there.

Four - thank you so much for the luck. I don't think I was around when you joined the thread. If you don't mind me asking, what's your story?


----------



## Four2Five

Love, we have been TTC for 2 years. We have a 12 year old dd and a 4 year old dd. This is my third round of Clomid, first 50mg and second/third at 100mg. Our first dd took 5 years TTC, our second dd took 2 years TTC. I'm older so not willing to go as long this time, we may have to just settle for the two we have, which is totally fine, we would love another but feel blessed as is. My dh is really wanting the third where as I'm okay either way. He's a special education and physical education teacher and I own two businesses, a salon and a photography business. I'm struggling to get my body to O, I haven't for 4 years now, and I have to take Provera every month to jump start af, it's frustrating! I thinks about all I have to share lol


----------



## Nita2806

Four, have you been diagnosed with PCOS or anything else? I mean do you know why you dont ovulate? Perhaps taking metformin can help you ovulate if you have insulent resistance..


----------



## LAR83

Hi.. I am new to this thread and I wanted to see if anyone has had similar experiences on clomid. My doctor started me on 100mg of clomid last cycle and I didn't really notice any side affects. At some point my face seemed extra red, but it wasn't bothersome and I don't know if it was related to the medication. I also got a shot of ovidrel and did an IUI last cycle, but didn't get pregnant. This cycle I took 100mg of clomid again. I finished it about 3 days ago. About two days ago I noticed a large streak of peach colored discharge in my underwear. I never saw anything like it before. Then today, when I was having sex, it burned a lot. I have felt dryness in the past (preseed helps a lot), but I have never in my life felt burning during sex. I had preseed in today too. I have no idea if the peach discharge or the burning intercourse has anything to do with clomid, but since they are things I never experienced before, I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this in relation to clomid?


----------



## Nita2806

LAR, I definately had the burning during sex, but only in the begining each time, DH and I didnt use lube in my fertile window so it hurt at times. Clomid Really dries it up down there. As for the discharge sorry to ask this but did it smell like something? Odourless discharge is usually nothing to worry about but if it had a smell of some kind it might be an infection. The burning might also be due to an infection. I dont think thats related to Clomid. If it doesnt get better I suggest to see a doctor to find out whats going on.


----------



## Four2Five

Omg!!!! I just got my +OPK at 9pm!!!! I KNEW THIS WIULD HAPPEN :( We dtd at 11am but I am now gone all weekend till Monday! I'm so upset I wasn't to drive 3 hours home and jump dh lol ugh so much for enjoying this girls trip! I'm going to be eager to get home!! Sooooo happy I got the + though <3


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Omg!!!! I just got my +OPK at 9pm!!!! I KNEW THIS WIULD HAPPEN :( We dtd at 11am but I am now gone all weekend till Monday! I'm so upset I wasn't to drive 3 hours home and jump dh lol ugh so much for enjoying this girls trip! I'm going to be eager to get home!! Sooooo happy I got the + though <3

Whoooohooooo, now you know when to do the CD21 bloodtest, 7-10 dpo, so around CD23-CD25 :happydance: oh I am so excited for you.


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Earth! What CD are you on? If you ovulate in the next 48 hours, which you probably will, you'll still have a good chance after BDing this morning! I know what you mean about getting older except I'm 34 and have no children yet so stopping isn't an option! DH has 2 boys: 12 and 14 but wants 2-3 more. Built in babysitters when we do finally have a LO! :)

I can't sleep...2am here. I rarely have trouble sleeping but fell asleep for 2 hours and woke up and haven't been able to go back to sleep. Have this dry cough and am losing my voice and throat started hurting this eve. Blah. Not sure how many dpo I am...8-10 I think. I asked DH to pick up my clomid script for next cycle but he wants to wait a few more days to see if AF shows. We will start IUI next cycle - eek!


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you ladies I'm suuuuper excited!! In a lot of pain tonight and feel O coming on my left side and it hurts from my growing alll the way down my leg, it's been so long since I O'd that I forgot how painful it is on clomid. I took some I upropjrin to help me sleep because it hurts so bad so I hope that's okay. The hot spring was soooo nice to relax in today :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Woke up with a fever of 98.9 (temp is never that high)...took an hpt after feeling kinda hopeful and BFN. Uhg. I don't know how many dpo I am but feeling let down. Moving on to IUI next cycle and feeling pretty depressed that I wasn't able to conceive naturally. Maybe someday.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Ask. I'm almost 100% positive that we'll have to go down the IUI route and I'm also feeling depressed that we couldn't conceive naturally. Even using fertility meds feels like a failure of sorts to me :( I know I shouldn't see it that way, and I don't mean any disrespect to ladies who need fertility meds to ovulate. Its just that I was able to ovulate naturally before, and nothing is wrong, so I feel like I shouldn't need help. My body should just friggen do what its supposed to. I haven't told my family that we've started using fertility drugs (aside from my grandmother who struggled with infertility for years herself), and I likely won't tell anybody at all if we decide to do IUI. The way my child (if i ever have one) was conceived is nobody's business.


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - what cycle day are you on? & what type of OPK do you use? I'm so excited for you! Have you ever gotten a + OPK before??

So I got a blazing positive on CD 15, negative CD 16, CD 17 & this morning CD 18, I got another positive OPK on Wondfo & high fertility (smiley flash face) on CB test. Sigh, I really don't think it's gonna work again. I think I will gear up many times to ovulate but not actually release an egg. I had so many false positives last cycle it was sickening unless I ovulate later than my CD 21 blood test.


----------



## Four2Five

I'm on cd 16, this is my first + OPK while TTC #3! I do have pcos but hate metformin and the way it makes me feel so I quit taking it when I got pregnant with dd #2 I'm using the wondfo OPK's from Amazon :) 

I'm trying to get my OPK pic to load but have really bad service so it keeps failing...I hope it's a true + I keep second guessing myself lol also my temp took a drastic drop this morning which is also what happened when I got preg with #2 right before O so I'm hopeful it will jump tomorrow!! 

Hopefully this works!

9pm yesterday
https://i66.tinypic.com/654cqc.jpg
Noon today!!
https://i64.tinypic.com/2wdq3i9.jpg


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - That looks so promising!! FX that this is the cycle for you <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - there's your blazing positive! Yay!

Love - so sorry that you are going through that and feeling frustrated. Hoping you find something that works soon and I'm sure after that you'll be pregnant in a few months time!

Belle - that's a good point about it being nobody's business. I'm too much of an open book. Really hoping we both get our BFPs soon and can be bump buddies! My grandmother had my dad and aunt at 30 and 35 and my great grandmother had her at 42 and her sister at 40. Tests imply my egg supply is excellent for my age so hopefully we find something that works soon and can continue having babies for another 6-8 years (if we want)!


----------



## Four2Five

Ask are you talking to me or Earth? I think today's is DEFINITELY positive and I'm dying to get home to dh to dtd!! Praying O takes place tomorrow, I'll be home tomorrow instead of Monday that way we are only missing dtd today! I hope this is my month!!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Four2Five said:


> Ask are you talking to me or Earth? I think today's is DEFINITELY positive and I'm dying to get home to dh to dtd!! Praying O takes place tomorrow, I'll be home tomorrow instead of Monday that way we are only missing dtd today! I hope this is my month!!!


Oops I meant you, Four! Don't know where my head was! Running a fever today. :( Great plan to get home tomorrow!


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - what did you do this cycle to get yourself O'ing?


----------



## Four2Five

I really didn't do anything but stress a ton in the beginning lol I was tired of not O'ing on all these meds and it was making crazy...so I changed my Clomid from cd 4-8 which my dr said to do and took them cd 3-7 instead.


----------



## Four2Five

How long is it after a +OPK should I expect to O? And is that after my first + or what happens if I have multiple + days?


----------



## ttc126

Four I usually ovulated the same day or next day according to my chart. But that was not on clomid. And not a great healthy ovulation. Unfortunately I didn't chart my clomid month but I think it was 36 hours after.


----------



## BelleNuit

Four I usually O'd 2 days after my first POS OPK.


----------



## LoveCousar

I'm starting to think I get my blood drawn too early. When are you typically supposed to get blood drawn to check for O? Like my appointment to get my blood drawn this round is Tuesday but it is Saturday night here currently & I still am getting high readings on my CB ovulation test.


----------



## Nita2806

LoveCousar said:


> I'm starting to think I get my blood drawn too early. When are you typically supposed to get blood drawn to check for O? Like my appointment to get my blood drawn this round is Tuesday but it is Saturday night here currently & I still am getting high readings on my CB ovulation test.

It should be done 7 - 10 dpo, Clomid is supposed to make you O whithin 10 days, so I would say typically do it at the latest 20 days after your last Clomid, I went early because if I didnt O I wanted to start provera ASAP.


----------



## LoveCousar

Nita - that's what I thought! I told my doctor if I usually have longer cycles maybe I ovulate late & I'm getting my blood drawn too early. I am calling Monday morning & rescheduling to Friday. By then I will be on CD 23. I wish he would check my ovaries via U/S to give me some relief. I may just ask but last time he told me no. :-(


----------



## LAR83

Nita2806 said:


> LAR, I definately had the burning during sex, but only in the begining each time, DH and I didnt use lube in my fertile window so it hurt at times. Clomid Really dries it up down there. As for the discharge sorry to ask this but did it smell like something? Odourless discharge is usually nothing to worry about but if it had a smell of some kind it might be an infection. The burning might also be due to an infection. I dont think thats related to Clomid. If it doesnt get better I suggest to see a doctor to find out whats going on.


Thanks Nita. The burning that you had... that was only when you were on Clomid? Or you had it some other times as well? There was a smell to it, but only when I got close and it wasn't super strong. I hope it's not an infection! I was worried about that, but I don't know... everything seems okay down there now, but I am afraid it might burn again next time we have sex. It's hard to BD when it hurts. I will ask the doctor about it when I go tomorrow. I have an ultrasound in the morning to check my follicles to see if I have any mature ones and to find out when I get the ovidrel shot and IUI. 

By the way, I saw you recently got a BFP!! Congratulations!! That's amazing. 

And good luck to everyone else here who is trying! I hope we get BFPS soon too :)


----------



## Nita2806

Love CD23 sounds like a good idea. My doctor told me the CD21 is only done on that day because in a perfect cycle you would O on CD14, but she said rather go later than that than earlier.

LAR, I didnt only have it with Clomid, Clomid just made it worse and dried me up down there. Did it also itch down there? If it did, I would definately say its an infection, its usually not serious and go go away on its own. But asking yoir doctor may ne the best thing to do :)


----------



## Four2Five

My OPK is still + this morning :) hopefully I'm not over stimulating my eggs with the Clomid lol multiples would be nice but terrifying at the same time and they do run in my family! My temp jumped but not above my pre O temps so hopefully that's ok! Packing up and heading back to jump my dh <3 Really hope we catch that egg!!!


----------



## LoveCousar

Is it normal to have a blazing positive then the next 2 days have "high fertility" readings? Could it possibly be left over LH in my system?

Four - Get home & have lots of fun!!! FX &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

My "blazing positive" was on day two, the first day it took the test line the full 5 mins to come up as dark as the control but the second day the test line was suuuuper dark the moment I dipped it and stayed dark and took a while to even get a control line...this was at 1 min mark and you can see the test line strong but barely see the control line!
https://i65.tinypic.com/2irlzdv.jpg


----------



## Ask4joy

Yes I think that's normal Love. Takes a few days to fade out.

I'm cd 27 and I'm guessing 11dpo. No spotting at all so far and we even BDed this morning. Glad that I'm not spotting early. Last month I had some spotting on and off from 6dpo - 12dpo. I think the vitex is helping with that. I also upped my vitamin D and started taking omega 3 fish oil.


----------



## LAR83

Nita2806 said:


> Love CD23 sounds like a good idea. My doctor told me the CD21 is only done on that day because in a perfect cycle you would O on CD14, but she said rather go later than that than earlier.
> 
> LAR, I didnt only have it with Clomid, Clomid just made it worse and dried me up down there. Did it also itch down there? If it did, I would definately say its an infection, its usually not serious and go go away on its own. But asking yoir doctor may ne the best thing to do :)


Nita- no itching or irritation at all, just the burning during intercourse and odd discharge. I am thinking it's probably a result of the Clomid and changing hormones. At least I am hoping that is all it is. 

I had an ultrasound today, CD12, and found out that Clomid gave me three mature follicles. I was super surprised. This is my 2nd cycle on Clomid, and on in the first cycle I only had one mature follicle. I got a shot of Ovidrel and I am doing and IUI tomorrow morning. Really hoping it works out this cycle, but trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Lar!

Well I started spotting. So I'm 99.99% sure AF will arrive right on time on Wednesday. I'm mildly disappointed, but knew it was going to wind up this way anyway. I think we're going to have to do IUI. But we'll wait for now.


----------



## Four2Five

So sorry Belle :(

AFM-I don't think I ovulated based on temps :( Yesterday I temped at 3:30am and it was 96.3 so I went back to sleep, then tested at my normal 6am time and it was 97.5 so I charted that temp...well this morning I woke up at 5 (we had daylight savings time yesterday so my internal clock is still thinking 5am is 6am I guess) anyhow I temped at 5 this morning and my temp was 96.9...clearly I haven't ao'd these are way too low to be post O #'s :( I guess my progesterone test will confirm this but I'm sad and frustrated. I was so bloated and nauseas yesterday and uncomfortable in my stomach I thought I surely had O'd which was causing the discomfort but my chart clearly doesn't reflect that :(


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LoveCousar said:


> Is it normal to have a blazing positive then the next 2 days have "high fertility" readings? Could it possibly be left over LH in my system?
> 
> Four - Get home & have lots of fun!!! FX &#10084;

some people go right to Low, some dont. Theres no special way.


----------



## Four2Five

My OPK's have finally gone back to negative this morning...here is the progression I couldn't post while I was out of town...

https://i68.tinypic.com/dmen0z.jpg
https://i63.tinypic.com/10wi3ax.jpg


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry you are spotting Belle :( How many rounds of Fermera are you going to try?

I'm CD 28 and no spotting in sight. Trying not to get my hopes up as I don't know when I O'd. I've only had 2 cycles in the last year that I didn't spot on cd 28. One was my CP and the other was my first month of clomid when I didn't ovulate until cd 20 and had a 32 day cycle (longest). I tested 2 days ago using a wondfo and BFN. Don't want to test until I'm officially late.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds positive Ask! I'll keep my FX for you. 

We'll do 2 rounds of femara, take a break in May when my brother gets married and do IUI with femara and cycle monitoring in June. It's kind of scary that unless I get pregnant in the next 3 cycles (which feels impossible) we'll be doing IUI. The spotting has gotten heavier so I'm certain AF will show.


----------



## LAR83

BelleNuit said:


> Sounds positive Ask! I'll keep my FX for you.
> 
> We'll do 2 rounds of femara, take a break in May when my brother gets married and do IUI with femara and cycle monitoring in June. It's kind of scary that unless I get pregnant in the next 3 cycles (which feels impossible) we'll be doing IUI. The spotting has gotten heavier so I'm certain AF will show.

Hey Belle. Sorry it seems that AF is about to rear her ugly head. What scares you or concerns you about IUI?


----------



## BelleNuit

LAR its just hard to give up the thought that it could happen naturally for us because there is technically nothing wrong. Its hard to give up the idea that our child could be created by a loving act, rather than at a sterile docs office. Its just hard. It would be so much easier for me to accept if we had been given an actual diagnosis rather than this unexplained crap.

But of course not having a child at all would be harder, so I guess we'll make do. If I ever get the experience of carrying and having a child that will be blessing enough.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

four- cd16 gets my vote! 

what is the usual dosage for Provera? ??


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you Earth, I think so as well. My Provera was 10mg for 5 days but I've also taken it as 5mg for 10 days as well in the past.


----------



## Ask4joy

I hear what you are saying, Belle. IUI definitely takes the romance out of it. And it's certainly not how I dreamed of bringing a child into this world. But it also speaks to how much we want that child and the lengths we are willing to take with our partner. It takes a lot of love, trust and commitment to make such a conscious choice and effort. Of course I'm still hoping AF doesn't show but if it does I'm ready (as I'll ever be) to try something else.


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> four- cd16 gets my vote!
> 
> what is the usual dosage for Provera? ??

I took 10mg for 10 days every cycle that I didnt O.


----------



## LoveCousar

I get my blood drawn on Friday for this last round of Clomid. Doctor says if I don't respond to this round of Clomid he will try 1 or 2 cycles of Femara before referring me to RE.

Belle - I'm so sorry on how you feel. I definitely was anti-medicine in the beginning of everything & just knew my body would "fix itself" & here I am stuffing pills down my throats most of the month to get what I would die for. It's truly unfair for any woman to experience fertility issues. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy &#55357;&#56851;


----------



## LAR83

That makes sense. IUI never bothered me personally. It's not exactly natural, but it seems more natural than IVF for example. My doctor said that if I try IUI for 3-6 cycles and don't get pregnant that I could try IVF. I don't know if I could bring myself to do that though, so I am hoping it doesn't come to that. No judgment at all to people who do it. It's just a scary thought for me personally, the same way IUI may be scary to others. We all have to make the best choices we can for ourselves with the cards we are dealt. I am really thankful for the opportunity and resources to do medicated cycles and IUI. And as my doctor says, if I do get pregnant in an IUI cycle, there is no way to know if the IUI or BD is what got me pregnant. It doesn't matter that much to me as long as a healthy baby comes out of the process.


----------



## Ask4joy

That's true, LAR...my RE said to continue BDing eod during IUI so I guess you wouldn't know for sure. I don't have an issue doing IVF - don't want to subject my body to all those drugs and hormones but it's only 1 cycle (hopefully) and would be worth it.

Started spotting this morning. I think DH is more upset than I am. He's the one that has to give a sample in a cup...I just have to get injected lol. I told him the good news is that we should be pregnant by August ...3-4 IUIs, a break month, then IVF. That didn't make him very happy...but for me, after giving it a full year of trying and moving on to intervention (one of which is highly successful) feels like a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Nita2806

I came across this article by accident - Ask & Belle since both of you are DX with Unexplained, I thought you might want to read this..

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fertility-drug-clomid-success-rate-healthy-births/


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for sharing the article, Nita. I'm hopeful that maybe 3 rounds of clomid wasn't enough and that after 3 more rounds in conjunction with IUI I'll get pregnant! If not it's onto IVF which should definitely get me preggers! Lol


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Nita, maybe I shouldn't get so down on myself that the first round of femara didn't work. I do think all things considered that femara is the better drug for me than clomid because I do struggle with thin lining. I think clomid is more efficient because it releases more eggs, which is important for unexplained. Which is why the extended dose femara trials interest me so much. Multiple eggs and no thinning effect on the lining. I'm going to ask about it for the IUI cycle. 

Thanks ladies for all the kind thoughts in regards to IUI. I know it's not the end of the world. I started trying when I was 26 and honestly never thought I'd get to this point. I just have this sinking feeling that because we are 20 cycles in (as of tomorrow) and have never been pregnant once in that time that nothing except IVF will work


----------



## LAR83

The only thing about IVF that actually concerns me is the idea that there could be extra embryos leftover that aren't used. I think that would haunt me. Is there any way to do IVF where you only create the number of embryos that you are going to use inside of you? I tried to look into it but couldn't find any information. If that were the case, I wouldn't have a problem doing it if IUI doesn't work after a number of tries.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar there are mini IVF cycles where they use less drugs and typically fewer embryos are formed. There is also a new invocell IVF technology which produces ~1-2 embryos at half the cost of traditional IVF. Its pretty brand new so I'm not 100% sold on it yet. 

I think if we were lucky enough to have left over embryos that we would give them up for adoption so that they would at least have a shot with another family who struggled with infertility. I know thats not a great option for many because they may be haunted that their biological children "could" be out there somewhere. But it would feel right to me and I don't think I would be bothered by it. 

I really do hope that IUI will work for all the ladies here who have started it already, or are planning to start in the near future. One thing that does legitimately terrify me with IUI is that you could get pregnant with triplets :/ I think if that happened to me I would have to selectively reduce one of them :( it would absolutely break my heart to do it though because I really don't believe in abortion unless its absolutely needed. So thats why IUI and injectibles may not be something that we try. Its less likely with IUI and clomid/femara


----------



## LAR83

Thanks for the info Belle. Triplets is scary! I am not on injectables.. just doing clomid/ovidrel/iui, but since I did have three mature follicles this cycle, it is in the back of my mind. It is such a low chance that I am not losing sleep over it. But even just the fact that there is any chance at all is pretty scary. I wouldn't reduce the pregnancy, but I also can't imagine having three babies inside of me. Twins I would be okay with, but triplets... wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ah sorry LAR forgot you had 3 nice eggies this cycle! I wouldn't worry too much about triplets there is a good chance only 1 or 2 will fertilize! Releasing 3 eggs does significantly increase the chances of it being a successful cycle though! I would be feeling so excited if I were you! 

Honestly its more just a neurotic fear of mine that we would have triplets LOL. Can you imagine? I can't. The pregnancy is one thing, but then having to raise triplets afterwards... good lord. One of us (my husband haha) would have to quit their job because we wouldn't be able to afford child care! I put the fear of triplets into him and it was one of the things that helped him to quit weed LOL. I think its because I have a distant relation who got pregnant with triplets using assisted fertility tech. I'm not sure if they did IUI or IVF (I was a kid myself), but I do certainly remember the triplets!


----------



## LAR83

No problem Belle. I realized there was some risk involved, but I'm not concerned since the risk is so low. I am excited for the chance that one might stick this cycle! My husband and I are thinking even if we only have one that he will probably be a stay-at-home dad. We live in NYC and childcare is so expensive... it wouldn't be worth it for him to stay at his job really. But then again I don't make enough to support all of us. So.... we are taking a leap of faith here. Hoping I can get a better paying job and he can find work to do from home. Might not be the smartest approach to start fertility tx and then figure out how to afford a kid, but I have faith we can find some way to make it work.


----------



## BelleNuit

LAR we are pretty much in the same boat. My DH would be the stay at home parent as well. Luckily he has a job that he can do largely from home. We are hoping his mom may be able to help out on those days when he has to go to the office for client meetings. Childcare is pretty astronomical where we are as well, can get up to 1200 a month for one kid :/ I'd like to stay home for the first year for maternity leave but that would be tight as well as I'd only make 55% of my current wage and if we have debt from fertility treatment on top of it all... Its just a hard way to start out. Not gonna lie, I'm flat out jealous of people that get pregnant easily.

I think having a kid is always a bit of a leap of faith, and even more so when fertility treatments are involved.


----------



## LAR83

If you are okay with giving an embryo up for adoption and okay with growing three babies, do you think you could give one baby up for adoption if you had triplets? I know chances are that wouldn't happen, but I'm just curious. I can't imagine giving a child up for adoption, but for me anyway, if I was absolutely forced to make a decision, I would choose adoption over reducing.


----------



## BelleNuit

Its just the risks with a triplet pregnancy are SO high. There is a good chance it will be a premature birth and that the babies would have significant difficulties as a result (i.e. hypoxic birth events, cerebral palsy, etc.). Some women end up losing all of their babies when its triplets. Its just so dangerous for the babies and the mom that I would rather pre-emptively reduce. I think that would be the better choice for the children, myself, and our economic situation. But I certainly do respect other people's choice to do the opposite!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I think the plan is to try and jump start my cycle. Start Clomid tomorrow (cd55) for 5days and see if it makes me O. 25mg. 

Im nervous because you hear about Overstimulation and im thinking my ovaries will explode or something. :blush:


----------



## LAR83

BelleNuit said:


> Its just the risks with a triplet pregnancy are SO high. There is a good chance it will be a premature birth and that the babies would have significant difficulties as a result (i.e. hypoxic birth events, cerebral palsy, etc.). Some women end up losing all of their babies when its triplets. Its just so dangerous for the babies and the mom that I would rather pre-emptively reduce. I think that would be the better choice for the children, myself, and our economic situation. But I certainly do respect other people's choice to do the opposite!

That's true too. Hopefully we don't ever get three at once!


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I think the plan is to try and jump start my cycle. Start Clomid tomorrow (cd55) for 5days and see if it makes me O. 25mg.
> 
> Im nervous because you hear about Overstimulation and im thinking my ovaries will explode or something. :blush:

Certainly not on that dosage, I doubt you will even feel side effects. I have never heard anyone take that low dosage. Hope it works though


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I think the plan is to try and jump start my cycle. Start Clomid tomorrow (cd55) for 5days and see if it makes me O. 25mg.
> 
> Im nervous because you hear about Overstimulation and im thinking my ovaries will explode or something. :blush:
> 
> Certainly not on that dosage, I doubt you will even feel side effects. I have never heard anyone take that low dosage. Hope it works thoughClick to expand...

You know youre the reason i didnt give up. :hugs:

ETA: there are others ( on here too) that start out that low. Most dr start at 50


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> I think the plan is to try and jump start my cycle. Start Clomid tomorrow (cd55) for 5days and see if it makes me O. 25mg.
> 
> Im nervous because you hear about Overstimulation and im thinking my ovaries will explode or something. :blush:
> 
> Certainly not on that dosage, I doubt you will even feel side effects. I have never heard anyone take that low dosage. Hope it works thoughClick to expand...
> 
> You know youre the reason i didnt give up. :hugs:
> 
> ETA: there are others ( on here too) that start out that low. Most dr start at 50Click to expand...

And I am so glad you didnt give up, I can tell that you really want another baby. Most doctors start with 50mg yeah, for me that didnt do anything haha, jist dont get a fright if you get ovary pain while you are taking Clomid, its totally normal.:hugs: oh I am hoping this works for you.


----------



## Four2Five

Well I'm not really sure what to think about my chart at this point...definitely don't have post o temps but I guess it could be a pre o dip with a fall back rise plus a slow rise if I did O on cd 16 like I thought I did...anyone have any thoughts? I noticed on my last dd chart I had a slow rise for that pregnancy so hoping that's the case this time...I'm a little bummed FF says my chances of conception are just "good" since we only dtd one day in the three days leading up to O though, we usually get much more bd in but since I was gone we missed out.

I'm feeling super yucky and blah since I got home...I'm nauseas most of the day and crampy and bloated and just feel off. All I want to do is sleep and my stomach is constantly feeling empty and gurgly...I know it's way too soon to think any of these symptoms mean anything but I just feel so yucky and can't seem to shake it. I had so much energy on my trip but now I'm just blah!


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR - not sure if you mentioned before, how long have you been ttc and were you dx with unexplained infertility or something else?

DH and I talked about what we would do with the extra embryos, if we had any, too. We would freeze them until we were sure we were done growing our family. We aren't opposed to the idea of a big family (4 children) but talk about 2-3. We would probably give the other embryos up for adoption after that if any remained. One of my best friends is 7 months pregnant after her first IVF (also 34 with unexplained secondary infertility - conceived her first on clomid)...they transferred 1 embryo and I think she has 7-10 frozen. I don't know what she is going to do with them. Maybe 1 more child but certainly not 7-10! She keeps telling me, "if all else fails, you WILL get pregnant with IVF". I think IVF has pretty good success rates with unexplained. My doctor said I'd have a 60-70% chance with just 1 cycle. 

Earth - I have also read of other women being on 25mg. Hoping it works for you!

Four - I'm a slow riser and it can take several days to get a clear picture of when I ovulated. It's frustrating, I know.

AFM - spotting light brown and some pre-AF twinges. DH wants to think I still might me pregnant. I don't have much of a doubt that AF is on the way. Snow day today and all the schools are closed. Home with a cold and trying to pack...we move into our new house this weekend! Then I'm on spring break for 2 weeks. Hoping I O over break so I don't have to miss work to do the first IUI.


----------



## Four2Five

Just realized if we caught the egg this cy that I would be due the first week of December which would be perfect since this coming year will be my husbands first year teaching and he will have Christmas break that month and be able to be home with us <3 Really praying we caught this egg!! Every day is dragging on, I can't sleep at all at night I keep waking up to check the time to see if I can temp and I just seem so anxious about everything all the time it's frustrating! 

What do you have planned to announce to dh or family that you are pregnant? I've been looking on Pinterest for ideas. But nothing has caught my eye, I want something unique especially for dh...our family we will probably do Easter eggs with their names on them and let them open them Easter Day and have them filled with jelly beans and either a ultrasound photo or note that says "don't spill the beans, you're going to be a auntie/grandma/papa again!" I need a good idea for dh though??


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> And I am so glad you didnt give up, I can tell that you really want another baby. Most doctors start with 50mg yeah, for me that didnt do anything haha, jist dont get a fright if you get ovary pain while you are taking Clomid, its totally normal.:hugs: oh I am hoping this works for you.

I know ill get O pains. Im not scared of any of the SE except OHSS. I read protein and gatorade can help + keeping an eye on symptoms. 



Four2Five said:


> Well I'm not really sure what to think about my chart at this point...definitely don't have post o temps but I guess it could be a pre o dip with a fall back rise plus a slow rise if I did O on cd 16 like I thought I did...anyone have any thoughts? I noticed on my last dd chart I had a slow rise for that pregnancy so hoping that's the case this time...I'm a little bummed FF says my chances of conception are just "good" since we only dtd one day in the three days leading up to O though, we usually get much more bd in but since I was gone we missed out.

My vote gets cd16/17



Four2Five said:


> What do you have planned to announce to dh or family that you are pregnant? I've been looking on Pinterest for ideas. But nothing has caught my eye, I want something unique especially for dh...our family we will probably do Easter eggs with their names on them and let them open them Easter Day and have them filled with jelly beans and either a ultrasound photo or note that says "don't spill the beans, you're going to be a auntie/grandma/papa again!" I need a good idea for dh though??

DD2 is a Dec baby. <3

Dh will get a Hulk bear wearing a baby hulk onesie. I dont talk to my family. DHs family will just be told when we find out and same with friends. Kids will get a box with a stuffed peach in it. (inside joke)

i dont get all big on announcements usually.


----------



## LAR83

Ask4joy said:


> LAR - not sure if you mentioned before, how long have you been ttc and were you dx with unexplained infertility or something else?


Ask4joy- We tried conceiving for a year without any success, and I then made an appointment with an RE just this past January. I made the appointment with the intention of just getting testing done at first because I didn't think the doctor would start treatment so early unless something was wrong with one of us. I did blood work, an ultrasound, and an HSG test and my husband did SA and we had good results with everything-- his morphology was a little low (3%) but overall we were happy with the results. We fall into the unexplained category. I was really surprised that my RE started me on tx right away... Even before we did any testing, she gave us the tx plan of Clomid/Ovidrel/IUI, which I thought was rather aggressive. Even though I was surprised, I wasn't turned off by the idea of doing those things. DH and I are both 33 and have no kids (I will be 34 in July), and we plan to have more than one, so when we TTC #2 I'll likely be older than 35. I have a feeling that if DH and I kept trying naturally for a while that we could eventually conceive on our own, but I figured if I have the option of trying to do it sooner, I'd like to go for it. I have had baby fever since I was about 14 and I'm excited to get some assistance to help make it happen.


----------



## LAR83

BelleNuit said:


> LAR we are pretty much in the same boat. My DH would be the stay at home parent as well. Luckily he has a job that he can do largely from home. We are hoping his mom may be able to help out on those days when he has to go to the office for client meetings. Childcare is pretty astronomical where we are as well, can get up to 1200 a month for one kid :/ I'd like to stay home for the first year for maternity leave but that would be tight as well as I'd only make 55% of my current wage and if we have debt from fertility treatment on top of it all... Its just a hard way to start out. Not gonna lie, I'm flat out jealous of people that get pregnant easily.
> 
> I think having a kid is always a bit of a leap of faith, and even more so when fertility treatments are involved.


That's great that your DH can do a lot of his work from home and that you might be able to get help from his mom sometimes too! That should help a lot. The average price of childcare in NYC is $1,800/month. I don't even know if we can find something as "low" as $1,200-- and that isn't even low, I know! I was so discouraged when I looked up the cost. I really wish we had some family around that could help, but we don't. The only grandparent our child would have between the two of us is my father who lives all the way in Florida. I wish our mothers were still around, but unfortunately both of them are deceased. There are moments when I feel confident we can make it work and then other moments when I completely freak out and think we are crazy for doing this :-/


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar you wouldn't be the first person to think you were crazy for wanting kids :) I often feel the same way! You'll find a way to work through all the ups and downs that parenthood can bring. 

My doc wanted us to start IUI back in October which I thought was quite aggressive, she then agreed that we could wait until January if we wanted. Since I am youngish I feel like I have a bit more time and I just wasn't ready to start IUI back then. We were supposed to start femara in January but I wasn't feeling ready then either! So we waited another couple cycles. Its hard to let go of the idea that it could happen naturally if we give it enough time. We'll start IUI in June, it will be 19 months and 22 cycles by then which I think is giving it plenty of time. We can't afford IVF right now so we likely wouldn't start that until after the 2 year mark. I'm planning to shamelessly beg my family for help (you DO want to be grandparents don't you!?!). It helps that I'm the only viable option for grandchildren on both sides (DHs and mine). 

Ask it does make me feel better knowing that the success rate for IVF and unexplained is pretty good. I know there are always the worst case scenario stories, but I'm confident we won't be the worst case scenario.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LAR83 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> LAR we are pretty much in the same boat. My DH would be the stay at home parent as well. Luckily he has a job that he can do largely from home. We are hoping his mom may be able to help out on those days when he has to go to the office for client meetings. Childcare is pretty astronomical where we are as well, can get up to 1200 a month for one kid :/ I'd like to stay home for the first year for maternity leave but that would be tight as well as I'd only make 55% of my current wage and if we have debt from fertility treatment on top of it all... Its just a hard way to start out. Not gonna lie, I'm flat out jealous of people that get pregnant easily.
> 
> I think having a kid is always a bit of a leap of faith, and even more so when fertility treatments are involved.
> 
> 
> That's great that your DH can do a lot of his work from home and that you might be able to get help from his mom sometimes too! That should help a lot. The average price of childcare in NYC is $1,800/month. I don't even know if we can find something as "low" as $1,200-- and that isn't even low, I know! I was so discouraged when I looked up the cost. I really wish we had some family around that could help, but we don't. The only grandparent our child would have between the two of us is my father who lives all the way in Florida. I wish our mothers were still around, but unfortunately both of them are deceased. There are moments when I feel confident we can make it work and then other moments when I completely freak out and think we are crazy for doing this :-/Click to expand...

I cant/dont want to work outside of the home but I do nanny a little boy ( who will be FOUR this week!). I dont do it for the money. She pays me under $5/hr, MOST sitters/nannies want $10+/hr PER CHILD and more if they have special needs or holidays or weekends. Its insane. Daycares are $100+/week PER CHILD. 

We have no family either so we either dont go out or wait until they were enough to be left or they come with us. ( i have totally toted an infant in a ring sling to a fancy cocktail type place). #GottaDoWhatYouGottaDO. :blush::haha:


----------



## LAR83

OnErth&InHvn said:


> LAR83 said:
> 
> 
> I cant/dont want to work outside of the home but I do nanny a little boy ( who will be FOUR this week!). I dont do it for the money. She pays me under $5/hr, MOST sitters/nannies want $10+/hr PER CHILD and more if they have special needs or holidays or weekends. Its insane. Daycares are $100+/week PER CHILD.
> 
> We have no family either so we either dont go out or wait until they were enough to be left or they come with us. ( i have totally toted an infant in a ring sling to a fancy cocktail type place). #GottaDoWhatYouGottaDO. :blush::haha:
> 
> 
> Wow-- $100/week! If it were that cheap here we could definitely afford it. (although if you have multiple kids, I am sure that adds up.) Maybe we should move to Ohio. Seriously. I was just reading about how the cost of housing is so much cheaper there too. Sometimes salaries are higher here, so the cost of living/childcare is easier for some, but I work in social services-- not the most lucrative career. So perhaps I could make about the same amount somewhere where it is cheaper to live.
> 
> I thought about maybe getting a babysitter, but the minimum that babysitters usually get here is $15/hour and I also worry how reliable it would be. I think we will stick with having DH do it for now and find other ways to make extra money. That is really nice of you to help out by doing it for under $5/hour!Click to expand...


----------



## Nita2806

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Nita2806 said:
> 
> 
> And I am so glad you didnt give up, I can tell that you really want another baby. Most doctors start with 50mg yeah, for me that didnt do anything haha, jist dont get a fright if you get ovary pain while you are taking Clomid, its totally normal.:hugs: oh I am hoping this works for you.
> 
> I know ill get O pains. Im not scared of any of the SE except OHSS. I read protein and gatorade can help + keeping an eye on symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Four2Five said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm not really sure what to think about my chart at this point...definitely don't have post o temps but I guess it could be a pre o dip with a fall back rise plus a slow rise if I did O on cd 16 like I thought I did...anyone have any thoughts? I noticed on my last dd chart I had a slow rise for that pregnancy so hoping that's the case this time...I'm a little bummed FF says my chances of conception are just "good" since we only dtd one day in the three days leading up to O though, we usually get much more bd in but since I was gone we missed out.Click to expand...
> 
> My vote gets cd16/17
> 
> 
> 
> Four2Five said:
> 
> 
> What do you have planned to announce to dh or family that you are pregnant? I've been looking on Pinterest for ideas. But nothing has caught my eye, I want something unique especially for dh...our family we will probably do Easter eggs with their names on them and let them open them Easter Day and have them filled with jelly beans and either a ultrasound photo or note that says "don't spill the beans, you're going to be a auntie/grandma/papa again!" I need a good idea for dh though??Click to expand...
> 
> DD2 is a Dec baby. <3
> 
> Dh will get a Hulk bear wearing a baby hulk onesie. I dont talk to my family. DHs family will just be told when we find out and same with friends. Kids will get a box with a stuffed peach in it. (inside joke)
> 
> i dont get all big on announcements usually.Click to expand...

I don't think you need to be worried about OHSS. It seems like most women who got it was on 100mg of Clomid and higher. I didn't take anything for the Ovary pain, it lasted for only a few minutes and it happened 2 or maybe 3 times in the 5 days of taking Clomid. The other SE was far worse for me. Please keep me updated on your progress, I really hope me pushing you to give it a chance will pay off. Will you do any bloodtests to confirm O? Or what will you be doing to confirm O?


----------



## rickyandlucy

Hey guys, anyone know anything about progesterone levels? My CD 25 results came back at 36.1. That was 7 or 8 DPO. Is that good?


----------



## Nita2806

rickyandlucy said:


> Hey guys, anyone know anything about progesterone levels? My CD 25 results came back at 36.1. That was 7 or 8 DPO. Is that good?

Yup, I think it may be on the low side but you definately Od :happydance:


----------



## Nita2806

I don't know how everyone gets their results where they are, but I get this with my results every time I have the CD21 bloodtest. It may help those that dont see this.
 



Attached Files:







SmartSelectImage_2017-03-15-15-46-46.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle and LAR - it's interesting that we all have unexplained and all of our DH's have borderline morphology. My DH's was 12 or 13% which is just below the "benchmark" of 14% - the doctors (his and both of mine) said it shouldn't be a problem. But seeing that is the case for all 3 of us it makes me wonder! If that is the issue, though, IUI should work! 

I am "retiring" after this school year. I may spend time developing a small business that I started but am definitely not going to be working full time. Especially if I'll be going through IVF.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LAR83 said:


> I thought about maybe getting a babysitter, but the minimum that babysitters usually get here is $15/hour and I also worry how reliable it would be.

Its all about who you pick for how reliable. Ive had some doozy of families i have worked with and it was because they werent honest with me. One mom said her DD was allergic to milk...it was way much more than that and it was beyond stressful for me. One family wouldnt let their DD play, i had to literally sit there and do nothing else. Sounds easy but it wasnt. 



Nita2806 said:


> I don't think you need to be worried about OHSS. It seems like most women who got it was on 100mg of Clomid and higher. I didn't take anything for the Ovary pain, it lasted for only a few minutes and it happened 2 or maybe 3 times in the 5 days of taking Clomid. The other SE was far worse for me. Please keep me updated on your progress, I really hope me pushing you to give it a chance will pay off. Will you do any bloodtests to confirm O? Or what will you be doing to confirm O?

Ill do a P4 at "7dpo". Otherwise nothing. 



rickyandlucy said:


> Hey guys, anyone know anything about progesterone levels? My CD 25 results came back at 36.1. That was 7 or 8 DPO. Is that good?

what was it measured in? ng/mL or nmol/L? Mine does ng/ml and anything over 5 is O.


----------



## Four2Five

I'm currently 4dpo I *think*... this is my first 2ww finally on My 4th round of Clomid...although I'm not convinced I O'd because my temps still seem so low to me...but ff gave me crosshairs this morning! I definitely had all the O signs and +OPK but I feel like it can't be true because of my low temps. Can someone/anyone look at my chart and let me know your thoughts :) pretty please!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask it is interesting, the lower morphology and all 3 of us being unexplained. I wouldn't have made that connection but you're right. I don't think a lower morphology makes it impossible to get pregnant, it just takes longer, and then if you add any inefficiency on the woman's side (i.e. my thinner linings in our case) that could easily lead to unexplained infertility. My RE had said we should consider ourselves subfertile rather than infertile. IUI should be helpful in over coming that inefficiency, and if it doesn't work out for us, then certainly IVF will (I hope). I am hopeful that all of us unexplained girls will get our BFPs in the end! They'll be so much sweeter when they do arrive.


----------



## LAR83

Ask- I didn't realize your DH and Belle's DH have low morphology too. Your doctor wanted to see at least 14% morphology? I was told by a nurse at my doctor's office that they like to see at least 4% morphology, and since my DH's was 3%, she said it was low, but not way off. But if your doctor was looking for 14%, that seems like a big difference. 

Belle- what was your husband's morphology and what did the doctor say was the amount s/he would like to see?

Even though my DH's morphology is low, the good news is that he has a good sperm count. The last IUI we did, just this past Monday, he had 140 million! I was so shocked as I was not expecting a number that high. It was about an hour and a half between the time he produced it and the time I handed it over at the doctor's office, so I was concerned that the quality had deteriorated, but doctor didn't seem to think it had. We also BD'd the night of the IUI and the morning after, so I feel like we gave it our best shot this cycle.


----------



## sarah2211

Ricky, my first cycle on 100mg of Clomid was 87. The second was 36 like yours. I had ruled it all out and was ready to begin IUI. It was the cycle I conceived. I think a similar thing happened to Nita. Good luck :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar his morphology was 10% my doc said anything above 4% was good, the old cutoffs used to be 14% I think. From what I read men with morphology 4-13% still produce children it may just take longer. My DH also had a really good count when checked in september, his total count was ~600 million and around 160 mil per ml. So I feel like good counts should counteract some of the poor morphology? I dunno, we're still sitting on cycle 20 either way lol

It sounds like you have a really good chance this cycle Lar! I wouldn't be surprised at all if you caught!


----------



## LAR83

600 million!! Woah, that blows my mind! I feel like it should counteract the morphology problem. That seems like it would make logical sense anyway, but who knows with these bodies of ours. 

Thanks for clarifying about the morphology numbers. That is very helpful. Makes me nervous that my DH's is only 3%, but I'm trying to stay hopeful that there were enough normal shaped sperm in there. I probably got a few million good ones in there this cycle, and it only takes one, right?


----------



## BelleNuit

3% is so close to the cut off that I wouldn't worry too much! There is some room for error in how they are counted too. Lots of docs say morphology doesn't matter that much. Although I do wonder sometimes. Its not like my DHs good numbers have really done anything for us. There are literally over a billion swimmers in there every cycle and we're still on cycle 20 with no bfp ever.


----------



## Four2Five

Is it normal to still have this dark of an OPK after O? I'm having O like twinges on my right side tonight :shrug: This was taken at 1pm today, may take another in a bit to confirm I'm not a O'ing even though I already had my blazing + OPK Saturday. So confusing! I'm in serious breast pain tonight, the last few days my nipples have been super super sensitive and tonight my breasts feel full and heavy and dull throbbing...

https://i68.tinypic.com/2wmm9vb.jpg


----------



## Ask4joy

I just looked at DH's results again and it says anything above 4% morphology is in the "normal" range. My OB had told me they like to see above 14% but given his count it shouldn't be an issue and my RE said they don't take morphology into account as much as the other parameters. 400 million sounds great, LAR. Really hoping it works for you! Is this your first IUI?


----------



## Nita2806

sarah2211 said:


> Ricky, my first cycle on 100mg of Clomid was 87. The second was 36 like yours. I had ruled it all out and was ready to begin IUI. It was the cycle I conceived. I think a similar thing happened to Nita. Good luck :)

First cycle on Clomid 150mg was 66 and the second was 14.8, was very sure it was a dud cycle but I jist went too early. 

Four, it does look like you have Od, if you have doubts go do the CD21 bloodtest a bit earlier. The results will be lower but atleast you will know if you Od and you can stop stressing about it :hugs:


----------



## Four2Five

Thanks Nita I really appreciate you responding <3 I feel like a lunatic grasping at straws lol. I have a TON of symptoms today that make me feel like I did O and that a bfp may be in my future...I just hate how long this process takes and I feel so unsure. I really want to wait until Monday to do the test to get a good number, and to be sure my temps stay up. I was doing some research and I found my old profile on here and the post when I got my bfp...I started testing at 1dpo and by 6dpo I had people saying they could see a bfp...CRAZINESS! It was fun to go through the thread and watch the progression and see my bfp at 10dpo :) I really hope that happens this time! Today I had some SUPER thick white creamy cm and I never thought it was a pregnancy sign but as I read the old thread I saw that I posted a pic of my cm back then and it was exactly like what I had today!! I'm having lots of cramping twinges between my left and right sides down low on my stomach tonight maybe like a pulling feeling, it's strange. Here's my old post if anyone wants to see it, I feel like I have a lot of similar feelings this month as I did then, hopefully that's a good sign ;) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...bfp-progression-pics-update-bfp-10dpo-11.html

Does anyone know how sensitive the wondfo hpt tests are? I might start testing Friday :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I agree ask, I think count should offset some of the morphology. It's the microfragmentation that worries me. There could be problems in the DNA that the standard SAs don't test for, and that is a major cause of unexplained


----------



## Four2Five

My husband just sent me this...thanks Clomid :rofl:

https://i64.tinypic.com/10wp3y1.jpg


----------



## Nita2806

Four2Five said:


> Thanks Nita I really appreciate you responding <3 I feel like a lunatic grasping at straws lol. I have a TON of symptoms today that make me feel like I did O and that a bfp may be in my future...I just hate how long this process takes and I feel so unsure. I really want to wait until Monday to do the test to get a good number, and to be sure my temps stay up. I was doing some research and I found my old profile on here and the post when I got my bfp...I started testing at 1dpo and by 6dpo I had people saying they could see a bfp...CRAZINESS! It was fun to go through the thread and watch the progression and see my bfp at 10dpo :) I really hope that happens this time! Today I had some SUPER thick white creamy cm and I never thought it was a pregnancy sign but as I read the old thread I saw that I posted a pic of my cm back then and it was exactly like what I had today!! I'm having lots of cramping twinges between my left and right sides down low on my stomach tonight maybe like a pulling feeling, it's strange. Here's my old post if anyone wants to see it, I feel like I have a lot of similar feelings this month as I did then, hopefully that's a good sign ;) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...bfp-progression-pics-update-bfp-10dpo-11.html
> 
> Does anyone know how sensitive the wondfo hpt tests are? I might start testing Friday :)

It does sound very positive four. :happydance: I had a lot of Creamy CM in my TWW too around 6dpo, but I don't count that as a pregnancy symptom though. Actually had normal AF symptons till after my period was actually late. I didnt have the patience to wait to do the CD21 bloodtest, I wanted to know immediately lol, I went on the morning of CD20 and I think I O'd only on CD17/18.

I have no idea about those HPTs though, sorry, but sure you can find it on google or the packaging?


----------



## ttc126

Four I got a bfp on 10dpo on wondfo. Confirmed with bloods that day and my level was 12.5. So they're super super sensitive.


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - I always get creamy white CM after O so I'm not sure it's a pregnancy symptom but probably a good sign you O'd!

I am so frustrated! I'm on CD 31. 3rd day of spotting. The only time I had a cycle longer than 30 days in the last year was my first month on clomid when I didn't O until cd 20 and had a 32 day cycle. Maybe vitex made me O late? With the spotting I'm certainly not expecting a BFP but I keep waiting for AF to show (I know when she is coming because I get intense lower back pain as my uterus contracts). Maybe I'll pick up a test on my way home just for peace of mind. I already picked up clomid. If AF doesn't show soon I probably won't O until after my spring break is over...was hoping to do the IUI over break.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I would test. I had three days of spotting around CD 31-33. Or you could temp in the morning. If your temp is low you'll probably know AF is just around the corner. If it's still high it'll be a good sign. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Belle how are you doing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Sarah. What kind of spotting did you have? (Sorry if that's TMI!)

I've been temping the last few days just not recording, looking for a temp drop. Thought it was starting yesterday as it was a bit lower than the previous 2 days but then today back up to normal post O temps. I'm scared to test!


----------



## Four2Five

Ask!!! You gotta test!!! I'm so excited for you and praying you get a :bfp:


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Four. I don't have my hopes up...probably just O'd late. Go figure the one month I don't temp or use OPKs I O later than ever.


----------



## Four2Five

How was your bd schedule? Do you think you have a good chance as far as timing?


----------



## Ask4joy

Every other day from cd 4 to cd 22....but we've had good timing for the last year. Although this was the only month we consistently BDed past my typical fertile window. If I weren't spotting I'd be more hopeful.


----------



## Ask4joy

Picked up some Walmart cheapies on my way home and just as I expected, BFN. Granted it wasn't fmu - but at this point if I would expect a positive. Just wish AF would show her ugly face so I can move on to our first IUI cycle.


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - when do you go in for your blood test to check for O? I had so many false surges using OPKS I would never use one again. I even converted to Clearblue Digital & was still getting false surges but that's due to my PCOS as well so it may be different for you!

I just bought my first BBT as my doctor recommends since OPKS don't work well with me. Any tips you ladies can give me since this is my first time doing this whole "temping" process? Does temping actually CONFIRM I ovulated or can it look like I ovulated but "geared up" for ovulation & not release an egg?


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok I just looked at it again 10-15 minutes (max) after I took it and there is a very faint line. Can you see it? The box says disregard after 10 minutes. Evap? Guess I'll have to retest in the morning if AF doesn't show.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6554.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, I can see something very faint, but its hard to say if it has colour or not. Remember I also only saw the line way after and it was a BFP. Can you do the water test? If the line dissapear you know for sure its just an evap.

How exciting if you get your BFP before moving onto IUI or further treatment, just like myself and Sarah :hugs: I am keeping everything crossed that this is your month.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Nita. I tried that water test in the past when I had evaps show up hours later on dollar tree tests and they didn't wash away so I don't think it really works.


----------



## Nita2806

With mine when I did the water test the line got a little bit lighter, but I could see the colour clearer -then again my HPT wasnt a cheapie. However I am anxiously awaiting your next test results :D


----------



## Ask4joy

Haha well I've wasted so many FRERs on BFNs that I refused to buy more unless I'm like a week late! I have 2 digis I'm saving. Trying not to get my hopes up as I've had evaps in the past...but not so quickly. Hard to not be hopeful though!


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - OMG this is IT for you. I see something as well & for it to show within 15 minutes is darn good! Im so anxious for you to test again lol FX <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Aw thanks Love I hope you're right!


----------



## Nita2806

We dont really have cheapies here, but the best deal we have is one frer and one normal test in a pack which is still expensive like the digis but atleast theres 2 in the pack. I think you are allowed to be hopeful ask, I didnt even have to zoom in to see that line. Gosh, I am so excited for you.

Love, just to answer you on temping, for me temping had the same effect as OPKs, temps was all over the place so I stopped temping and using OPKs and just relied on the bloodtest.


----------



## Four2Five

LoveCousar said:


> Four - when do you go in for your blood test to check for O? I had so many false surges using OPKS I would never use one again. I even converted to Clearblue Digital & was still getting false surges but that's due to my PCOS as well so it may be different for you!
> 
> I just bought my first BBT as my doctor recommends since OPKS don't work well with me. Any tips you ladies can give me since this is my first time doing this whole "temping" process? Does temping actually CONFIRM I ovulated or can it look like I ovulated but "geared up" for ovulation & not release an egg?

I will probably go in on Monday for bloods to confirm O. My emotions keep going up and down, this morning I was hopeful, right now more emotional and down. I too have pcos but I've continued testing and no other surge so far...I could have surged but not O, I won't know till I get tested. I highly recommend the book "Taking charge of your fertility" it goes over how to temp and record date very thoroughly and it's how I learned everything there is to know about charting! If you don't use fertility friend app already definitely download that to chart out your temps.



Ask4joy said:


> Ok I just looked at it again 10-15 minutes (max) after I took it and there is a very faint line. Can you see it? The box says disregard after 10 minutes. Evap? Guess I'll have to retest in the morning if AF doesn't show.

Ask I totally see a line!!! I'm praying this is it!!! If you got a good stack of tests then try again after a long hold tonight, my line was always darkest on those in the evening ;) I'm so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## LAR83

Ask- I don't really see it, but others do so it is probably just me. Maybe I see something really faint? It is hard to tell because when other people see it, I feel like it plays mind tricks with me. I really hope it is a BFP! You will have to let us know how it goes next time you test. Sounds very hopeful! To respond to your earlier question, the IUI I did on Monday was my second one. First one, last month, didn't work. I have never had a BFP before. My DH's count was 140 million for this last IUI (not 400 million) but I was still really happy with that number. It was an improvement from the first IUI, which was 97 million. If I get a BFN this cycle, I am going to switch to Femara instead of Clomid to see if it lessens the burning during sex. That really only happened one time, but I rather not experience it again. Good luck! Hope to hear good news from you.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey LAR was your 140 million post wash? If so thats an excellent number!!

Good luck Ask, hoping this is it for you!

Well just picked up my femara prescription for round 2. The "fun" starts tomorrow.


----------



## LAR83

Hmm.. I don't know! My doctor said the count was 140 million right before she stuck it inside me, so I thought it was the post wash count, but I didn't think to ask. I don't know enough about this fertility stuff to know what to ask half the time. I know after my first IUI the doctor said "97 million ACTIVE sperm." The word active caught my attention because it sounded like that meant post wash, but I don't know.


----------



## BelleNuit

LAR I've read for IUI they only really need 9-10 million good sperm post wash, so sounds like you have some excellent numbers there :)


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Belle and LAR - still expecting AF to show any minute. I've been feeling like she was just about to start for almost a week now. That super faint line is enough to drive me crazy. I tweaked it and it does look like it has color. Time will tell!

140 mill is great! Sounds like a big improvement too! 

Belle - did you have any SE from Femera?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6553.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I can DEFINITELY see it with that tweek :yipee: Do you have any idea what dpo you are?


----------



## LAR83

What is SE?


----------



## Four2Five

LAR83 said:


> What is SE?

I believe it's Side Effects


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR83 said:


> What is SE?

SE = Side effects :)

Four - I thought I felt ovulation on cd 16-17. Cd 16 was the only day I had obvious ewcm. I'm CD 31 today and my luteal phase is typically 12 days. But if AF shows then I ovulated pretty late!


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, it was brown-pink in colour. Mainly just when I wiped after the toilet but I put a liner in and there was a tiny bit on there. It lasted just a few days. It freaked me out but the doctor said as long as it isn't bright red you're ok. Good luck. You might end up like Nita and I before we were ready to start further treatment! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sarah2211

Sorry I wasn't replying to your latest message, ask I definitely see it. Test again!!


----------



## BelleNuit

That test looks great Ask. Not at all surprised you got your bfp :)

I had a few SE with femara, I had one hot flash, night sweats, dizziness, nausea and headaches. Which was pretty crazy because I was on the lowest dose. I think maybe I'm just sensitive to hormone changes. I guess I'll see what tomorrow brings when I start again. I'll be doing digital OPKs this cycle. I ended up buying a 20 pack so it'll be like a 6 month supply for me, haha. You can tell how confident I feel in ever getting a bfp :p


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I just uploaded my 7dpo bfp with those same tests from my last pregnancy!! Try to invert it and see what you get ;) I didn't even have to open the tweeked pic you did I could see it right away :wohoo: I think this is it for you!!

https://i66.tinypic.com/2dh8cgw.jpg


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

day 1 of Clomid was uneventful. No SE to speak of. Hoping it stays that way. 

Im trying to decide if i should do OPK or just wing it. I feel like OPK and Temping stresses me.


----------



## BelleNuit

Earth if those things stress you out then skip them! I only do it for cycles I feel up for it, and I regularly take breaks from it :) I hope you don't end up getting any SE from the clomid. You're on a pretty low dose, so hopefully you'll be okay! I guess we may be cycle buddies this go around. I'm hoping I get another CD 14 O like the last 2 cycles!


----------



## Ask4joy

That definitely gives me hope, Four!

Don't feel like I can call it a BFP yet since it was technically after the 10 minute mark when I noticed the line but I will test again in the morning with fmu! 

Belle - I had intense hot flashes on clomid. And was very weepy/emotional. Cd 14 O is perfect! I remember when you were Oing way earlier. 

Earth - I feel the same way. I took a break from both this cycle but am kinda going crazy now because I don't know how many dpo I am. But mid-cycle it was definitely less stressful. We just made sure to bd every other day for like 18 days lol.


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - Is there ANY WAY you can get a FRER? I'm dying to know the result lol


----------



## Ask4joy

LoveCousar said:


> Ask - Is there ANY WAY you can get a FRER? I'm dying to know the result lol

If no AF tomorrow I will buy some! Part of me is scared to keep testing and to have my hopes snatched away! But the longer AF stays away the more hopeful I get!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I've added 2 days to my cycle (used to O regularly on CD 12). So hopefully I'll maintain that progress this cycle too! I feel like that's a positive improvement


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, you are keeping us in suspense ;) I think we are all waiting for that next test, I keep on checking back here in the hope that you posted your BFP. I think I am going crazy for your part.


----------



## Four2Five

Me tooAsk ;) Praying you get your bfp!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Just took another cheapie after about a one hour hold because I couldn't help myself. I sat and watched with my clock and the same faint line showed up right around the 9-10 minute mark. Hope I can sleep tonight! Can't wait to test in the morning.

Just realized I have a first response digital - definitely taking it in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6562.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ttc126

Ask I've used those tests a lot and NOTHING showed up even after sitting overnight! Congrats! I think this is your bfp!!!!!


----------



## Four2Five

Ask don't waste the digital yet, those are t very sensitive and take time to show up "pregnant/not pregnant" and I think you will feel discouraged! Wait until you get a bfp on a frer and then do the digital, just my opinion! I feel like that second test is definitely bfp I can see it clear as day :yipee:


----------



## Ask4joy

That's encouraging to hear TTC!

Ok thanks for the advice four - don't want to waste it or be disappointed!


----------



## ttc126

I agree with Four too! Even two days after my bfp I didn't get a positive digi. Super upsetting! I want you to see that happy "yes!" first try &#10084;


----------



## sarah2211

Yup agree with the others. Don't waste a digital yet. I did mine on 12 DPO but I had a strong FRER. I see a shadow on your new one too. It's looking good!


----------



## sarah2211

Do a FRER when you wake up! I see you put 9.50pm on your last test... I don't think I can wait until you wake up Ask, I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## Nita2806

Yup I agree, wait until you get a strong line on the FRER and then do the digital :) I can't wait to see the results Ask. I will keep checking back in until you post the results :D


----------



## Ask4joy

I don't have an FRER. Will pick up on my way home from work. Another very faint BFP on the Walmart cheapie. I'm worried it's another chemical. My temp was slightly lower this morning but still in my post O range. Still slightly spotting a brownish / rusty color. Really hoping St. Patrick's day is my lucky day (it's the day DH proposed to me too)!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6568.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - I can see the line again without even opening the picture. Keep your hopes up, will be looking forward to the FRERs result. I have a feeling that it's going to be good news. Are you feeling cramps too or any other signs of AF?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Nita. I've been having some cramps and back pain on and off for the last week which is why I was shocked AF hadn't shown yet.


----------



## Nita2806

That actually sounds positive. I had AF like cramps too for a few days and was certain each day AF would show, and to be honest, I have those cramps till today. Very exciting. Keeping my FX its not another Chemical.


----------



## ttc126

Ask, don't trust those for progression. My beta was 110 and it was still super faint. I say take a different brand.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask, so what did you do different this cycle? What dose of clomid?

----------
Well i was hoping at 25mg i wouldnt get any SE but i do have a KILLER headache!!! :coffee:


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I'm dying to get an update here lol I hope you are off work soon and can get that frer ;) What time zone are you in? I'm gonna be stalking this post allllll day!!


----------



## Ask4joy

Good to know TTC - anxious to take an FRER when I get home this eve! Still no AF so that's good!

Earth - I was not on clomid this cycle. Did three cycles in September, October and November and was set to start clomid + IUI next cycle. That being said, I did do a lot different. I went back on my anti-depressants that I had gone off of when we started trying. I had become so irritable and anxious all the time that I figured it couldn't be helping my ttc efforts. I plan to go off of them again once I firmly establish pregnancy. My doctor didn't think that would be an issue. I also used vitex for the first time - I took 1000mg (500 twice a day) all cycle. DH and I both upped our vitamin D to about 4000 IU/day, started taking an omega 3 fish oil and took the more potent form of coq10 (ubiquinol instead of ubiquinone). I didn't use OPKs or temp and we BDed every other day from cd 4 - cd 22. I also tried to do a guided meditation everyday and really focused on my mental/emotional health. I have no idea if any of that helped or if it was just chance. I don't even feel confident I have a solid BFP yet bc of the mild spotting and the faint positive. But I'm really really hoping this is it!

Four - in eastern standard time. Should be home by 5-6pm!


----------



## Nita2806

Four, you and me both are super anxious. I keep on checking back here in the hope to see a BFP from you ask :D


----------



## Four2Five

:yipee: that's only a few more hours :) I'm on pacific time so I'll be stalking you for an update haha


----------



## Nita2806

I am on CAT time, and since fatique got the better of me I am going to sleep now and will only know the result in few hours :(


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm feeling so nervous to test! I've read many reviews that many people have gotten false positives with these tests. I'm going to be so heartbroken if the FRER turns up negative. Wishing I had just gone with FRER first thing. The only thing that gives me hope is AF is late and I never have cycles longer than 30 days. Today is cd 32.


----------



## Four2Five

Grab a couple different types of test if you want, that way you can confirm with multiple tests! Pee in a cup and try one test if it is questionable results try a different one with same pee. I really think this is it for you <3


----------



## sarah2211

Ask I'm dying here!!


----------



## sarah2211

Test with one of the other ones you've been using as well


----------



## Ask4joy

Leaving work now! Stopping at the store - should be home in an hour and a half!


----------



## Four2Five

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## ttc126

Stalking for an update ask &#128514;


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Im EST so I can stalk! :happydance:


----------



## Ask4joy

Well I still don't have a clear answer! Is that a very very faint line? It barely shows up in a picture so I darkened it. It's sooo faint. I think it has color. I wish I had a clear result!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6591.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - that line has color!!!!!


----------



## LoveCousar

BTW guys, my doctor called me today & confirmed I ovulated!!! <3 now just to wait & see if I caught that egg :)


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, theres definately a line, it might be worth it to ask for a bloodtest to confirm pregnsncy?

Yay love, so happy you Od. FX you get your bfp this month


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Love and Nita. I'll test again on Sunday to give hcg time to double and will call the doctor on Monday.


----------



## Four2Five

Ask that is definitely a :bfp: Girl you are pregnant!!! That looks just like my 10/11 dpo frer with my dd! :yipee:


----------



## ttc126

I see the line too ask!!!!


----------



## Four2Five

Love that's so exciting!!! How does you bd timing look near O? How many dpo did you go in to have your test done?


----------



## LoveCousar

This board is on a roll for BFP's. Pretty soon everyone will be converting to a new board!!! I'm so excited. Ask this is your time now girl!!! <3


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - I got a blazing POS on OPK (although I don't count these tests) CD 16 & cd 17. Today I did my blood test which is CD 23 so 6dpo roughly. I BD so much because my birthday just passed & we were on vacation so sometimes it was twice a day, for 11 days straight lol TMI so I'm hoping this is it!

Honestly, I wouldn't even be upset if I didn't get pregnant this cycle. To actually release an egg is good enough news for me to keep pushing forward lol


----------



## Ask4joy

Ahh I'm trying to let myself feel excited! DH is over the moon! He came home and I said, "I don't know...can you see it?" And he said "yes! And it's pink!" And started jumping up and down. Lol!

Love - so happy you ovulated! Your BFP is coming!


----------



## Four2Five

Happy St Patrick's day to you Ask!! How sweet you get to celebrate this day as your engagement and BFP day from here on out!!! So so happy for you <3

Ps this is the reason I said get multiple tests/brands lol my first bfp I was in crazy denial until the line got dark dark! I definitely think you will get a dark line wth fmu tomorrow <3


----------



## Four2Five

Ask here is my am and pm 10dpo frer with my dd...yours is totally darker!!! I also took a clear blue digital on 11dpo with fmu and it came up "pregnant" so go ahead and use that digital tomorrow!!!

https://i64.tinypic.com/2lj22qd.jpg


----------



## Four2Five

LoveCousar said:


> Four - I got a blazing POS on OPK (although I don't count these tests) CD 16 & cd 17. Today I did my blood test which is CD 23 so 6dpo roughly. I BD so much because my birthday just passed & we were on vacation so sometimes it was twice a day, for 11 days straight lol TMI so I'm hoping this is it!
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't even be upset if I didn't get pregnant this cycle. To actually release an egg is good enough news for me to keep pushing forward lol

I too got my positives cd 15,16,17 but blazing positive on cd 16, I'm on cd 22 now so I figured I would wait until Monday to do my test, I'm honestly scared to know the numbers :( I also don't think our timing was so great since I was gone on my girls weekend on the first day of my + and my blazing positive day :( I really want to know my numbers on one hand but at the same time I'm scared to know because I'm not mentally prepared for this cy to be over on the other hand. What was your numbers do you know?


----------



## Ask4joy

I used the digital this morning because I didn't have anything else other than the Walmart cheapies and it said "No" (should have listened to you all)! I have another one but I think I'll wait till I have a darker line on an FRER...I have 2 more. Now that it's dry I can totally see that the line is pink!

Wish I had a more creative way of telling DH but after a year of trying I needed his opinion on the tests lol!


----------



## Four2Five

Post another picture!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Whelp, the femara dizziness has set in already. Can't wait for the next few days to be over with. I can't even drive it's so bad


----------



## Four2Five

Awe I'm sorry to hear that Belle :hugs: I have vertigo time to time and it's the worst!!


----------



## ttc126

Ask I'm so excited for you! 

Four, don't count yourself out! You still had good timing!

LoveCousar so happy you ovulated! 

Belle I'm sorry you're so dizzy! I hope and pray this is your month &#10084;


----------



## sarah2211

That's definitely a BFP ask! Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you. Definitely get a blood test. 

Also, Nita has created a thread on the first trimester board for conceived on Clomid/Femara. Pop over when you're ready Ask!

I didn't tell my DH in a creative way either. I woke up at 2am on 12 DPO and said I need to pee I'm doing a test. I brought it back to bed and we watched it. My DH didn't want me to test without him and after dealing with infertility it felt almost deceitful if I had known before him.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Four and TTC. I hope this will be our cycle. I am so tired of this.


----------



## Ask4joy

Here ya go, Four. I have to say I've taken many FRERs in the last year and the only time I saw a line like that was 10 days post trigger shot which was gone the next day. 

Belle - that sounds intense! Does it go away after you take your last pill?

Thank you, Sarah! I wasn't on clomid this month. Was set to start it again next month with IUI. I was taking Vitex for the first time though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6600.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I can see it without opening the picture. I reckon you'll get a positive digital tomorrow or the day after. My line was a little darker than that on a FRER when I got my positive digital. Will you get a blood test? There must be something to say about BFPs before IUI/ovarian drilling. Everyone should ask their doctor to do IUI the next cycle, it seems to be the best fertility treatment! That's cool it wasn't Clomid, I'm glad Vitex didn't screw up your cycles, they say not to take it if you have regular cycles. Congratulations!

Belle, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Thinking of you.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

sarah2211 said:


> Ask, I can see it without opening the picture. I reckon you'll get a positive digital tomorrow or the day after. My line was a little darker than that on a FRER when I got my positive digital. Will you get a blood test? There must be something to say about BFPs before IUI/ovarian drilling. Everyone should ask their doctor to do IUI the next cycle, it seems to be the best fertility treatment! That's cool it wasn't Clomid, I'm glad Vitex didn't screw up your cycles, they say not to take it if you have regular cycles. Congratulations!
> 
> Belle, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. Thinking of you.

I know we cant/wont do IUI. Its nice others have that option.


----------



## Nita2806

I am so happy for you ask <3

And Sarah is right, when you are ready please join us on the first tri board in the Clomid/FE thread. Even though you didnt conveice on clomid, you created this thread when you started Clomid and brought us all together, I created tgat thread so we can all stay in touch and go through the next rollercoaster ride together :hugs: would not want to do it without you on board


----------



## sarah2211

Onearth, it seems all it takes is planning to do IUI next cycle haha. You don't have to do it!

Yes Ask, it doesn't matter that you weren't on Clomid. It'll be good so we can all stay in touch without discussing pregnancy related stuff on here for those who are TTC.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so upset. Just did another FRER with fmu and BFN. I don't see a line at all. I did drink a lot of water before bed - it was about a 6 hour hold but yesterday's was only 4 hours. The First Signal from Walmart is still showing a faint line but hasn't gotten darker. I know I shouldn't give up hope before AF shows but feeling pretty worried and let down. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6608.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, I am so sorry. :( I think you need to have a bloodtest done if AF doesnt show. They are much more accurate than those hpts. Do you still have spotting?


----------



## Ask4joy

Still spotting brown/rusty color. :( Assuming this is another CP. My doctor's office is closed for the weekend but I'll call Monday. When this happened last June I didn't go in for the blood test until I was on day 3 of AF and the blood test was negative. I think my hcg levels were so low and dropped off quickly. Obviously getting faint lines on so many different tests and AF being late isn't a coincidence...there was/is hcg in my system but it doesn't seem to be increasing. :cry:


----------



## Nita2806

I am so sorry! I am keeping all my fingers amd toes crossed that your hcg levels rise soon and those lines get darker. Sucks that your doctors office is closed, dont you have emergency doctors or labs that stays open over weekends that can do the bloodtest? Otherwise this weekend is going to be a long one. Just keep up your hopes.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm so confused! Just took 2 more tests that are showing faint lines with SMU - a blue dye and an FRER. Going to see if urgent care can do a blood test but we are moving into our new house today so I don't know when I will be able to go!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6613.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6622.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nita2806

Wow, I see those lines!! I really would try and get the test done as soon as possible. I hope you get a chance to do it. Atleast you will know for sure then


----------



## ttc126

I agree with Nita! Get the test. FMU is always the weakest test lines for me. So it could be that!


----------



## ttc126

Also I think it's so important to get records of chemicals and miscarriages because they may be able to figure out if you need progesterone or estrogen to help you &#10084;


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm keeping my FX for you Ask. Definitely get that blood test as soon as you can.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks girls ...dropping DH off to pick up the moving truck then going to urgent care.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ugh urgent care only does urine tests. On hold to speak with a nurse to see if there is anywhere else I can go.


----------



## ttc126

Ugh how frustrating ask! I know the ER does blood tests....


----------



## Ask4joy

My doctor faxed in an order to the lab at the hospital. Waiting to be seen!

Luckily she was the doctor on call today! She's been rooting for me lol.


----------



## Ask4joy

Got blood drawn. Probably won't know results until Monday. Bought more First Responses...the 6 day sooner kind and the rapid results kind that you can take the day of a missed period. I'm gonna go broke on these tests lol. The rapid results is giving me a stronger line than the 6 days sooner one altough both are faint. Hoping it's still early...every single test except the FRER with fmu this morning has given me a faint positive. Stick, baby, stick!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6627.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Four2Five

Wow!! Ask I'm so sorry you've had such a rough eventful morning!! Take it easy moving today <3 There is no denying that those last tests definitely have lines!! Maybe try to give your dr a call this afternoon again and see if she can access the results of your test? Do you know if she ordered a quantative test or just a yes/no test? I would think if she's rooting for you she would hopefully call you right away with results since she's on call, praying she does so you can have some reassurance over the weekend!! Big big :hugs: 

Afm I'm having tons of cramping this morning :( Not sure that's a great sign...7dpo and my temp jumped again this morning (click on ticker in my signature to see my chart) and two hpt were bfn which I expected since it's so early but I couldn't resist to try. I sure hate this waiting game..........


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - yes I see that pink line on both tests although one is fainter than the other! Maybe your just one of them gals who takes time to double like every 48-72 hours. I'm sure the line will be dark by Monday for sure!!!

I hate that my doctor told me I ovulated because now I'm symptom spotting so hard & it's bad. I'm trying to forget about it all & just relax but now that I know I actually ovulated, everything is sticking out to me lol ugh. & I'm only 8dpo -_-


----------



## LAR83

Sounds very frustrating and stressful, Ask! It must be really hard to wait for answers. It's still possible you have a sticky baby in there, which would be amazing, but it must be so hard to not know! I am glad you got to get a blood test done and should be getting some answers by Monday. 

Yesterday I was on this website, but I couldn't post anything (or in some cases even read the posts) because whenever I clicked on the links, I kept being redirected to what looked like a Walmart website selling baby supplies. I tried over and over again, both on my computer and on my cell phone, and the same thing kept happening. Anyone ever experience that? Seems like other people were able to post yesterday, so maybe it was just me, but then why would it happen on both my computer and cell? So strange. Seems to be working now.


----------



## Four2Five

Love we are both 7dpo and I am crazy symptom spotting too, it's enough to drive me crazy!! I would love to hear your symptoms :) I did have a ton but they seemed to all be gone now, today I just have a little nausea and lots of cramps and I'm super moody/grumpy...


----------



## Four2Five

Omg yes Lar it was pissing me off!!! I finally noticed at the top of the screen there was a bar that says "go to mobile view" or something like that and I clicked that and it was the only way I could view/post. Sometimes the ads on this board drive me insane! Glad it's working now, I'm still using the Mobil view because every time I tried it yesterday it took me to that stupid Walmart ad!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks everyone! Trying to not think about it too much (impossible) and just enjoy the fact that I've actually had positive tests.

LAR - that same exact thing was happening to me yesterday on my phone too. I had to clear cookies and data and then in stopped but I had to keep cookies blocked. Must be some kind of bug! We should probably contact the forum admin.


----------



## LAR83

Love- glad to hear that you ovulated! I know symptom spotting is so annoying because every little thing seems like a symptom and you end up getting your hopes up when you aren't even pregnant. At least I know I have done that before. I have completely convinced myself I was pregnant only to be let down. I start looking for symptoms as soon as 1dpo, even though that is way soon! I am on 5dpo now, but haven't experienced anything much different. I am trying to keep a level head, but it's so hard when you really want this. At least you know you O'd, so that is a really good sign that if it doesn't happen this cycle, you can make it happen, maybe one day very soon!


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Four and Ask! Glad to hear it wasn't just me. I will have to try clearing and blocking cookies if it happens again. I was trying all kinds of stuff, but maybe I didn't try that.


----------



## LAR83

I had a dream last night that I had a little baby girl. I keep having these baby dreams! It is driving me crazy because then I wake up and there is no baby. Also dreamt last night that I had implantation bleeding at 5dpo (a little early). These baby dreams are killing me.


----------



## LoveCousar

LAR83 said:


> Thanks Four and Ask! Glad to hear it wasn't just me. I will have to try clearing and blocking cookies if it happens again. I was trying all kinds of stuff, but maybe I didn't try that.

OMG!!!! The same thing kept happening to me it was either Walmart or Target but my DH told me to use an ad-blocker to block any ads on the site I go to & it worked lol. I was so pissed & it was doing it on my cellphone as well


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - I made a typo I'm 8 dpo. But it's more of me being tired & my boobs!! Like literally my nipples are so tender & sometimes I have random shooting pains in my boobs on the side. Also last night, I dozed off on the couch while DH was playing his game & when I woke up at 2 am to go to bed he LITERALLY had to throw my arm around his neck & carry me upstairs I had 0 energy.

I have never been pregnant so honestly, I don't know what to watch for. What symptoms do you have?


----------



## Four2Five

Love my nipples were suuuper sensitive and sore up until today, now they feel just tender so far today, other than that I'm exhausted too, I've been taking 2 hour naps in the middle of the day the last few days just to make it till dinner time. I don't have much of an appetite but I'm nauseas at the same time. The biggest one for me is that I'm irritable, especially with dh and he's been trying to be so sweet but I'm just moody.


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - When will you start testing? I'm addicted it's so sad I have been testing since 6dpo & of course, it's negative but I think I will wait until 10-11 DPO for a more accurate result. Furthermore, I can't associate these symptoms with anything because it could be the vitex. Have you experienced any cramping?


----------



## Four2Five

LOL I have been testing since 5dpo...I have a progression thread going in the testing board, here is the link!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ng-my-way-bfp-progression-pics-round-2-a.html

I have lots of cramping off and on, my lower stomach feels tighter, firmer, maybe bloated? I dunno I just want this wait to be over with. I think I'm going in Monday for a progesterone test to be sure so O'd and that my level is even high enough for pregnancy, if it's not then I'll start another cy of Provera and hopefully talk my dr into upping my Clomid to 150mg...I broke down today and told dh I can only do this routine for a few more months, I'm exhausted and burnt out on the emotional roller coaster. He really really wants #3 and I do too, I can't imagine never having another baby, but I just can't continue to put my mind and body through this. I dunno I'm supper emotional today. I am the most impatient person ever and I hate waiting for answers!!


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm not feeling very good ladies. My lower back is killing me just the way it does right before AF starts. DH keeps telling me to think positive but I'm pretty "positive" this is an early MC. Feeling gutted but I guess I should hang on to a shred of hope until AF starts.


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - This was my last try on Clomid since the previous 2 I failed to ovulate then I was going to do 1 round of Femara & call it quits after if that failed as well. It's so exhausting mentally & physically on top of MY 2 BEST FRIENDS BEING PREGNANT A WEEK APART! Just don't give up yet. It'll make it so worth it in the end! There are many great ladies on this thread who continue to motivate each other & also we all relate to each other because of our experience. Once you see that you ovulated after your blood test, I know you'll feel better! 

Ask - Both of my BFF's said that's the only way they knew they were pregnant bc of AF cramps but no period came. They had no other symptoms in the beginning so keep hope hun! <3 I know this has to be it for you


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I'm prayin for you sweetie <3 I too had horrible back cramps with both my dd, the first one though I actually went to ER because I thought I had a massive kidney infection it was so painful, the second time I luckily knew what it was :hugs: hang in there


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Love & Four but it's not looking so good. The spotting is increasing a little and is turning more red. Not bright red but not just brown. This is supposed to be a happy day...moving out of our little apartment into our beautiful home...my DH and stepsons are packing up the moving truck while I lie here curled up in pain. :cry:


----------



## Four2Five

I know this seems silly but I felt like I could see something super super light on this mornings test...I just took another one and inverted the last 4 tests and feel like I can definitely see something from this morning but nothing from this afternoon. I know it's still way too early but can any of you see anything? 

https://i66.tinypic.com/2isgrva.jpg


----------



## Ask4joy

Four - I kind of see something in the 2nd to bottom but it's hard to tell.

I'm driving myself crazy. Spotting more of a reddish/orange/brown color and AF like back pain. I've taken too many tests to count...all faint BFPs. The most recent 2 I took were the First Response Rapid Results which apparently are not very sensitive and have a sensitivity of 50-100miu - but the one I took at 5pm seems a little darker than the one at 11am. This limbo is agony.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6629.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Four2Five

Ask your tests still look promising sweets <3 I have been praying for you! I think you need to order your favorite meal and start a warm bath and relax as best you can. The stress you are under with moving and this uncertain bfp is causing your body more cramping and pain and maybe even the bleeding I'm sure, that's how mine does. Enjoy every moment and try to be positive <3 Also try calling your dr on call and ask if she has any results for you, let her know the anxiety you are feeling and ask that she contact the lab for your results if she can, it's okay to be pushy when your heart is on the line and it's causing you so much fear and anxiety :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

I so agree with Four! Ask to me those tests look perfectly reasonable AND darker. It's also common to have some implantation spotting about where you're at. Call your doctor, hydrate and put your feet up &#10084;


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Four & ttc. The 5pm test looks darker to me too. At least they aren't getting lighter. Been reading success stories of women who spotted for days and ended up having a viable pregnancy. It could go either way.


----------



## LAR83

Yes! You are definitely not out yet, Ask!


----------



## Ask4joy

AF seems to be starting. Cramps are intense and spotting is bright red. Heart broken. :cry: Will have to ask doc if I should still start clomid and IUI this next cycle.


----------



## LAR83

aww sorry Ask :( that is heartbreaking. i hope you can do the iui and clomid as planned. i would imagine you probably can.


----------



## ttc126

Ask I'm so sorry. It doesn't matter how long you know about a baby..they fill your heart right away. I'm so sorry.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LoveCousar said:


> LAR83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Four and Ask! Glad to hear it wasn't just me. I will have to try clearing and blocking cookies if it happens again. I was trying all kinds of stuff, but maybe I didn't try that.
> 
> OMG!!!! The same thing kept happening to me it was either Walmart or Target but my DH told me to use an ad-blocker to block any ads on the site I go to & it worked lol. I was so pissed & it was doing it on my cellphone as wellClick to expand...

I had to turn on an ad blocker too. 
-------
No symptoms of Clomid today, so that was nice. 1 more night after tonight and then ill start temping. Only going to be doing Target and Pink CB ( just yes or no OPK, not the High/Peak). 
-----
Ask, HUGS. I had full AF type bleeding with DS and DD1, dont give up!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I'm very sorry :(


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I am so sorry today has been such a roller coaster for you :( I know many people who have bled bright red in the beginning of their pregnancies and gone on to have healthy babies, I am praying that is the case for you and that you are no mc. Either way please know we all care so much :hugs: Any luck reaching your dr? I would call to let her know you are now bleeding and may be mc, since she's on call she may want to see you <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you everyone. It really does help to have all of you to lean on. We were so excited and couldn't believe we got a BFP our 12th month ttc and the month before starting IUI...I've now had 2 CPs in the last 9 months...hoping it was just chance and doesn't mean something is wrong. Flo is getting heavier and I just took 3 ibuprofen for my back pain so if for some crazy reason I am still pregnant, I hope it doesn't do any harm!

I had myself a long hard cry. I'm lying in our bed in our new house looking into what will someday be our nursery. One of the reasons we loved this house was because the master bedroom has a connected bonus room that will be a perfect nursery. Someday (soon I hope).


----------



## Nita2806

Ask :( I am so sorry. Heartbreaking, :( :hugs:
Glad you still got the bloodtest done, the result should be interesting no matter the outcome. I hope the result will also be able to determine a possibly of why it was a CP / early MC if that is the case.

Keeping you in my thoughts ask, it must be extremely hard on you and DH. :(


----------



## sarah2211

I'm so sorry Ask. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Nita and Sarah - I'm very sad. I guess the only silver lining is that we know we can get pregnant...I'm ovulating, egg and sperm have met (at least) twice and the embryo has implanted or enough to start releasing hcg. 

I'm worried that my progesterone is low...I've been worried about this since before ttc. My doctor won't test it. I'm wondering if vitex raised it enough to get me pregnant but it wasn't enough to be viable. Maybe clomid will help. I don't want to go through this again. :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Still getting faint positives but passing clots now. TMI warning but the clots look different than normal ...usually just red but these are red with light pink mixed in, like tissue mixed with blood. Anyone else who had a CP / early miscarriage - is that what it looked like for you?

Wonder if that has any impact on being able to start clomid on cd 3 if I still have hcg in my system. Will try calling my doctor today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6639.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## arabon02

Ask I am so sorry...i have two friends who bled the first trimester and have two healthy babies now...I Am praying for you!!!! 

What day did you ladies O on? I am on cd 10 and am using a fertility monitor to check for so andbhave had highs the past two days. my first pregnancy I conceived with clinic I didn't get "peak" until cd 17


----------



## ttc126

Ask I had one loss where I had clots similar to what you're describing. I thought I got a faint positive test. Then started bleeding and clots like that. So I assumed it was a false positive or chemical. Two weeks later I was getting tons of opk blazing positives. After a week I tested with a pregnancy test and sure enough I was pregnant. It was later determined I'd been pregnant the whole time I just didn't know because I thought I'd had a chemical. My hcg was 41 and based on dates I would've been 6 weeks. It took another month from then to go to zero.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask if you are miscarrying I don't think you should start clomid now, just in case you actually aren't miscarrying! I hope you can get in to your doc soon. So sorry that this is happening. I was thinking though, that if its linked to a SA quality issue, then IUI should do wonders for you as they only put in the best! I'll keep my FX for you that it will all work out okay


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm very anxious to hear what my hcg was yesterday! I can't imagine that I'm still pregnant after having full flow and clots today, but I have read many other stories like yours ttc. 

Belle - I'm thinking you are right. Even if my hcg drops enough in the next couple days, I'm not sure I should start clomid until I give my body a chance to reset. I'll see what the doctor says but if nothing else we will just try naturally this month. DH is not at all eager to do IUI. TMI but he can only ejaculate through intercourse...he was able to do it manually for the SA but he said it took him an hour and he did some damage! Lol poor guy. He said as he's gotten older that just doesn't do it for him anymore. So I was going to ask our RE about using a collection condom? 

What do you all think about continuing vitex this month if we don't do clomid/IUI? I don't know if it contributed to our BFP or not...we also started taking more vitamin D, coq10 and omega 3 fish oil (and I took EPO until CD 14).


----------



## LAR83

Ask- not sure if they have it at your dr's office, but I know at my office they provide people with a cup or a condom to produce the sample, because masturbation is against some people's religion. Maybe that's an option for your dh. 

Something like this:
https://www.babyhopes.com/semen-collection-kit.html


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I'm so sorry you are going through this :hugs: I'm holding out hope that baby is okay and this is just a fluke/weird bleed. Have you tried another frer to see if that line darkened or lightened? Have you tried to contact your dr? Thinking of you <3


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks Four. FRER is BFN...maybe the faintest of faint lines but definitely lighter/almost invisible. Been bleeding bright red all day. Not as heavy a flow as I usually have on CD 1 but definitely not just spotting. I usually have heavy flow cd1 and cd 2 and lots of clots...I had 2 big clots this morning but just spotty red flow off and on since. Sigh. Maybe I'll get lucky and get another bfp next cycle and it will stick! After all...this was the most pregnant I've ever been so maybe we are heading in a better direction. My first CP I wasn't even late and kinda always wondered if they were just fluke tests.

Didn't call my doc today as I know the office is closed and there's nothing she can do. Will call tomorrow and will probably do another blood test to determine if I can start clomid or should just wait.


----------



## LoveCousar

9dpo - nasty dye run right??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2315.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Ask4joy

Love - I've never had a dye run with wondfos...hard to tell because it's kinda blurry but there is definitely color there! Test again in the morning! FX!!!


----------



## LoveCousar

Oh Ask I just caught up on the thread. I'm so sorry this is happening to you. It def may be a progesterone thing. Will you go to your doctors this week as well?


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, I had bleeding like you're describing when I MC at 5w2. I would ask your doctor to run a blood test to check to make sure you're ok to start Clomid. I would be very wary or taking vitex if I was you Ask. You definitely can't take it with Clomid but if you have regular cycles it can mess them up. There are lots of stories online about people having crazy irregular cycles after having normal cycles on Vitex. I've heard doctors won't investigate until your third MC/CP but hopefully your doctor will look into it a little more.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Sarah. I'm wondering...if my progesterone IS low, what can be done? I often spot for several days before AF but my OB told me progesterone supplementation won't prevent miscarriage.

A recent study backs that up... https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/9829-201606229829


----------



## LAR83

Ask4joy said:


> Thanks, Sarah. I'm wondering...if my progesterone IS low, what can be done? I often spot for several days before AF but my OB told me progesterone supplementation won't prevent miscarriage.
> 
> A recent study backs that up... https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/9829-201606229829

Really? I didn't know that. One of my friends had PCOS and a hard time conceiving. She was prescribed progesterone since hers was low, and it seemed to help her because she has two kids now. Although that is just one person and not an entire study. 

Here is another study I found: https://time.com/4629589/miscarriage-progesterone-pregnancy/ 

Perhaps evidence is inconclusive, but it couldn't hurt right? Didn't you say your doctor wouldn't test your progesterone either? Would you consider getting a second opinion?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you for sharing that LAR - it looks like a very recent study, just published this past January. I am going to show it to my doctor.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Can you go to a private Lab and get your own p4 drAwn? That's what I do. $50. No script. No Dr. No insurance. It's like a labcorp type place. 

Progesterone sups won't stop a mc if it's going to happen. 

Let's say someone has 50 but they are going to lose the baby anyway..giving them sups doesn't matter.
Vs
A level of 5 when they were 25..sups can raise the level and prevent a loss.
--------------
I know its early but i have a feeling the 25mg isnt going to work and ill have to up it to 50. I was hoping i wouldnt have to but it is the starting point 90% of the time for a reason.... 8-[


----------



## Nita2806

Ask - I don't know if Prog supplements will help, but having your progesterone levels tested 7 - 10 dpo will atleast tell you if it's high enough to sustain a pregnancy, and if it's normal, then you know atleast if/if not that is the problem.

Before we knew I took the test too early(2/3dpo) my result was 14.8nmol/L and my doctor told me however I have ovulated, that won't be enough to sustain a pregnancy.

I agree with OnEarth - if your doctor doesn't want to get your progesterone tested can you do it at a private clinic/lab?

Low Progesterone levels can cause spotting and a shorter LP.


----------



## sarah2211

Ask, all I know about progesterone is that it's a measure of whether you've ovulated or not. So when I had my progesterone measured not on Clomid, it was low because I didn't ovulate. But when I was on Clomid and I ovulated, my progesterone was high. 

For women with PCOS, even when they ovulate, often their progesterone will rise but drop quite suddenly, which doesn't help when you want to sustain a pregnancy. On the cycle I conceived my progesterone was 34 I think. At 12 DPO it was 80 something and it rose again at 15 DPO. So thankfully, I didn't need progesterone. 

I think we can conclude that you ovulate Ask, your progesterone must be high enough then. But perhaps it drops quickly after? You can buy natural progesterone cream which is meant to help. 

I don't know if that's any help. For me, progesterone makes my PCOS worse. During my TWW (on Clomid) I always felt rubbish and I can definitely tell throughout this pregnancy when progesterone is high (and estrogen is low). If your doctor won't test it, either find a new doctor or maybe try natural progesterone. 

A side note, please be very careful about taking Vitex when you have a normal cycle. It can make things worse and you may even stop ovulating or develop very irregular cycles.


----------



## sarah2211

And from my understanding, most miscarriages unfortunately happen because of genetic abnormalities with the embryo. I have heard of many women being put on progesterone to prevent miscarriage but if the embryo was not meant to be, unfortunately, progesterone won't prevent that. But how do you know? In most cases, they won't/can't test to find out why you had a MC.

Also, if you do take progesterone in your TWW, you'll need to continue throughout your first trimester. Stopping it too early can cause a miscarriage too.


----------



## ttc126

I agree with Sarah. I've had every single test that can be done and there's literally zero answers for my losses. I'm on progesterone as a precaution and baby aspirin for same reason....


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks everyone for all the input - I'm definitely going to get my progesterone checked. If my doc won't do it I'll go to a private lab. My luteal phase seems to be 12 days but I'm a slow riser most of the time and sometimes it dips and goes back up. Sometimes I wonder if I'm actually ovulating later than I think and we've been missing the window. This month was the first month I didn't temp or use OPKs and we kept going through cd 22. I've had a couple of cycles where I started spotting nearly a week before AF but generally it's a one to three days before (10-12dpo). I tried natural progesterone cream a few months ago after I confirmed O but maybe I wasn't taking enough. 

One change I've noticed in my 30s is that my breasts always hurt and swell pretty significantly from O through the first couple days of AF, with the worst being about halfway through my luteal phase until the day before AF. I've read that it can be a symptom of both low and high progesterone. When I was on clomid they didn't hurt until right before AF. 

Sarah - I was weary to try vitex but I figured I'd give it a try before doing IUI or anything else. I can't help but wonder if it helped me get pregnant. I started taking half the dose the first two days after my BFP then didn't take anymore. I've read stories of women who miscarried when they stopped cold turkey...it can increase progesterone and any sudden drop can cause miscarriage. I'm definitely not going to take it this month.


----------



## Ask4joy

So my HCG was 6 on Saturday when I had my blood drawn. I can't believe I was still getting faint lines yesterday. Going in this morning to be RE-checked (obviously it was a CP) and see what I should do next.


----------



## ttc126

Ask, I've had positive tests with super low hcg too! It was odd to me but my OB says first hcg is released into your blood stream then into your pee. It leaves your bloodstream first and filters through your pee last. So it makes sense. 
I'm really sorry you had this happen. It's awful. 
About the sore chest....so mine always hurt from day of ovulation to 2nd day of AF like you say. I read it's a sign of estrogen dominance...never asked doc. The RE said I was possibly having a low quality ovulation. Even on progesterone supplementation they did that. I did notice on clomid they didn't hurt until well after my bfp. I do wonder about that!


----------



## BelleNuit

I noticed femara made my bbs hurt far more than normal. They started hurting at about 6 dpo. Normally they only hurt a little a couple days before AF. Makes me wonder how the meds are changing things up for me!


----------



## Ask4joy

Interesting, Belle. Sounds like it's changing something! Maybe giving you a stronger O and increasing P!

So my OB wasn't even in the office today. I just gave blood and asked to talk to the physicians assistant. She said she will call me later today or tomorrow morning with results and as long as they are down I can start clomid tomorrow. What do you all think? Should we do clomid/IUI this month or keep trying naturally?


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I think its entirely up to you and DH! It doesn't sound like there is any harm in starting clomid this cycle so I think its your choice. Are you feeling up for IUI? Or would you rather a break?


----------



## ttc126

Ask I think you'll get a gut feeling either way.... but I'll say if it were me, I'd do it. A lot of women have successful pregnancies coming off a chemical!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

If IUI is fully covered, id go for it. If not, then wait.


----------



## Ask4joy

Part of me wants to try one more clomid cycle without IUI. My RE gave me 4 cycles (I have one filled and three more refills). The only thing that stresses me out about IUI is DH having to perform on demand and having to suddenly call off work when I get a positive opk. I'll be done teaching the first week in June and part of me feels like we should just wait until then when it will be less stressful.


----------



## Ask4joy

IUI is not covered.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask4joy said:


> Part of me wants to try one more clomid cycle without IUI. My RE gave me 4 cycles (I have one filled and three more refills). The only thing that stresses me out about IUI is DH having to perform on demand and having to suddenly call off work when I get a positive opk. I'll be done teaching the first week in June and part of me feels like we should just wait until then when it will be less stressful.




Ask4joy said:


> IUI is not covered.

if i were you, then id do 1 more Clomid cycle just to see how it goes. Youre not out anything by doing so. Do all you can for that cycle. Get the P4 OTC and go to town on trying!

Also IUI doesnt guarantee a take home baby either. You can lose a baby with IUI too if the underlying problem isnt fixed. :hugs:


----------



## Ask4joy

That's what I'm thinking too, Earth. Technically the four clomid prescriptions were for 3-4 rounds of IUI but I can always say we changed our mind after I took the clomid this cycle. It doesn't seem like sperm meeting egg is the problem...of course IUI would increase our chances. I can always take the clomid and if we decide we want to do IUI when I get a +opk we can still do it. All I have to do is call the clinic when I get a positive.


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, I think you are the only one that knows if you are ready or not. I agree with Earth, try naturally for a cycle and get your progesterone levels checked, if they are a bit low then IUI wont increase your chances. Why, if I may ask are you taking Clomid?


----------



## Ask4joy

I did 3 rounds of clomid September - November because it's a standard first line intervention, even for unexplained. It can help you produce more than one mature follicle and/or can correct a luteal phase defect by increasing progesterone. 

Moving forward, REs almost always do clomid (or the like) in conjunction with IUI as IUI alone doesn't increase chances much but increases when combined with clomid.


----------



## Four2Five

I think you have a great plan this cy ask and I hope you get a sticky bfp <3 

I'm pretty sure I'm out...bfn on 3 different tests this morning and feel like af is around the corner :cry: put a call into my dr hoping she will order the blood test today to check to see how my O was and if it's not great then I'm hoping she will up my Clomid to 150mg...so tired of this process :(


----------



## Nita2806

Ask4joy said:


> I did 3 rounds of clomid September - November because it's a standard first line intervention, even for unexplained. It can help you produce more than one mature follicle and/or can correct a luteal phase defect by increasing progesterone.
> 
> Moving forward, REs almost always do clomid (or the like) in conjunction with IUI as IUI alone doesn't increase chances much but increases when combined with clomid.

Wow Ok, does make sense. However whenever Clomod is given, the risks shoulds be measured against the reward, in your situation, you got pregnant without Clomid. I know Clomid increases your chnaces with IUI, but if I were you, I would try naturally and not do Clomid without IUI. You know you can :happydance: BUT, you need to do whats best for you, this is really jist my opinion. Do you think BD every second day instead of every day on your fertile window also helped?


----------



## ttc126

I have kind of a different view from Nita. I used clomid for much of the same reasons as you Ask. It gave me a better quality ovulation. It increased my own progesterone which to me was better than supplementing with artificial.


----------



## sarah2211

Also ask, just be careful with your lining. You aren't being monitored so you don't know whether it's thinning out from the Clomid. I'm guessing your lining was ok last cycle because you did implant. I guess that'd be another benefit of doing IUI, you would be closely monitored. Also, if you want to know what your progesterone is up to, taking Clomid isn't going to give you a clear picture of that. Of course it's your choice, but there's lots to keep in mind.


----------



## Ask4joy

I just don't know what we should do. I called my RE's office and am waiting to hear back from a nurse to tell her about the CP and see what they recommend.

The 3 cycles I was on clomid my lining was nice and thick. Actually AF was heavier than normal those months. My RE said I don't need to be monitored for clomid + IUI, just to call when I get a +opk. He is the head of reproductive endocrinology at one of the best hospitals in the country and has published a lot of research so I trust what he tells me. He also told me back in January that he thinks we just haven't gotten lucky yet and to keep trying until the 1 year mark. Well we did get pregnant but obviously it didn't last long. Technically we could try one more month and still be within the 1 year mark, plus our first cycle trying was kinda a bust and we only BDed on cd10 and I ovulated on cd14 so I don't think April really counted. I think whatever they suggest is what we will do this month. 

Also...the Walmart Disney ads are back in full force and it's driving me insane!

Four - don't count yourself out yet! I tested at 10dpo and had a BFN this past cycle.

TTC - how many cycles were you on clomid before your BFPs in the past? What dose? Were you in the unexplained category?


----------



## ttc126

Ask, I conceived my older two naturally. It took a bit but we got there before a year. After my youngest we tried and had the chemical and three miscarriages. Only one miscarriage was a heartbeat seen. I had a d&c and after that we saw my RE. He ran all kinds of tests and only low progesterone was found. We did monitored cycles and found my ovulation was early naturally...day 10-11. Despite trying for 6 cycles with his guidance and progesterone supplements from 3dpo we had no success. We were diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility since we'd had monitored cycles 6 months. He suggested clomid thinking I was having low quality ovulation. So I finally agreed and we did the one cycle at 100mg. My ovulation was later...day 15-16...and I conceived and for the first time had good progesterone. I don't know if egg quality was why I miscarried but I was willing to try clomid as a first line intervention. I also did robitussin before O to help with cm, baby aspirin, and extra folic acid. I made dh switch to boxers and take a multivitamin daily. We bd day of positive opk, the next day and the next. That's what my clinic said to do and it did work.
Im sorry that may not be much help since I have a different situation...


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks for sharing TTC. That's so awesome that clomid worked for you first try. Did your doc decide to start you at 100 because of your low P? I've only been on 50 and ovulated each time but I ovulated on my own so I don't really know if it made for a better O. Were you having normal cycles with low P? You mentioned you also had breast tenderness. I'm thinking that because I didn't experience that (at least not so extreme) before 31-32 years old that it may be a result of declining progesterone / estrogen dominance. Part of me thinks I may have gotten a BFP this month because the vitex raised my P and maybe it just wasn't a healthy embryo. Given my age it's plausible that 50% of my eggs are chromosomally abnormal (apparently by the time you are in your early 40s 90% of your eggs are abnormal). My ovarian reserve test rated my egg supply as good (my AMH is 3!) but egg quality as fair due to age.

There is part of me that thinks I should just do the same thing I did this month and see what happens.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok I just spoke to the nurse at the fertility clinic and am feeling much better.

She is going to ask the doctor about getting me a progesterone prescription for my luteal phase and said if I want to try that before IUI that is fine. She said there is empirical evidence that it does help some women though research doesn't prove that it prevents miscarriage. Or if I want to do clomid, IUI and progesterone that is fine too. She said they don't really recommend clomid alone or IUI alone as it doesn't really change the success rate.

Also, she said we can use a collection condom for the IUI. Yay!

It's good to have options!


----------



## LAR83

That's great news Ask! Did you get the results from your blood test? Maybe I missed that. What do you think you are going to do for this cycle?


----------



## ttc126

Ask I'm glad you heard from your nurse! I'd be so tempted to do IUI right away lol but it may also be good to just try on your own. 
As for my clomid dosage I'm not sure why he put me on 100 right away. But he also only gave me three cycles and then we would've moved to IUI &#10084;
Also I was having regular but short cycles. 22 to 24 days. I think because I ovulated early and my P was low... and my flow was always lighter and this weird brownish color. But on progesterone it was a full red flow.


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like you have some great options Ask! I would be tempted to just try naturally another cycle, but that's because I'm stubborn haha, it's also probably why I'm on cycle 20 with no pregnancies. 

Well last day of femara today. I'm glad. Last night I had this weird tickling sensation in my chest combined with dizziness, difficulty breathing and pain in my back. I literally thought I was having a heart attack. Femara can cause clots and heart attacks in women and I can't take BCP because I get migraines with auras. So of course I was worried. It went away on its own after a few minutes. So obviously wasn't a heart attack lol. Not sure what it was. I will be happy to be off of the femara


----------



## Ask4joy

Belle - that sounds scary and nerve-wracking! I'm glad you are ok! The lengths we are willing to go to to make a baby... :wacko:

So I bit the bullet and made my decision...clomid + IUI + progesterone supp. it is! I texted DH at work after I woke up (I'm on spring break) and he said "Let'S go with your gut! You're the expert!" He also stopped complaining about taking all of his vitamins and said, "I think they may have helped!" :happydance: I figure this can only increase our chances and then I won't wonder, "what if?" Some people say you are more fertile after a CP so I want to maximize our potential!

LAR - my hcg was only at a 6 on Saturday and yesterday's blood hcg was negative (2). How are you doing?

I wonder how Nore is doing...we haven't heard from her in awhile.

Love - any progression on that wondfo?! 

Four - how are you doing?


----------



## ttc126

Belle I'm sorry the effects were so bad this time! I hope it works this cycle!

Ask, yay! So glad you made a decision you're happy with! I really think you'll have a baby soon &#10084;


----------



## Four2Five

Ask I'm so excited for you <3 

Belle I'm glad you're ok that sounds scary!! :hug:

Bfn again this morning :cry: I'm pretty upset. I really thought this was the month. I'm thinking of putting off this next cy, I don't want a Christmas baby, dh is a day after Christmas baby and he's never had a birthday party and always hated it being so close to Christmas... Also I'm irritated because my dr never called me back yesterday to order the prog. test :( Feeling like I just want to give up, I'm too old for this roller coaster :cry:


----------



## Dandi

Hi All! I'm new to clomid, so thought I'd join in if that's ok. 

I have an 8 month old, and to get him I was on Femara, Metformin, Gonal F injections, progesterone suppositories and had an IUI. It took on the first round. Now we are trying for #2 and I asked my regular OB if we could try clomid (plus metformin for my insulin resistance) for a a few months before we make the decision to go back to the RE. I know it sounds crazy to take a step backwards like this, but our insurance doesn't cover any fertility treatment and our son was so expensive. We figured if that level of medication and the IUI worked so quickly, maybe its worth a shot to see if the clomid metformin combo will work. I've heard both horror stories and dreams come true, so I don't know what I'm expecting from the clomid. Femara gave me crazy, crazy dreams. Any typical side effects I should prepare myself for?


----------



## Ask4joy

Welcome, Dandi! That's great that you found something that works for you and it's understandable that you want to take a step back! My main side effects on clomid are hot flashes, headaches (only the first day or two) and feeling a little more sad/weepy. Honestly nothing extreme or unbearable. I'm doing clomid + IUI + progesterone suppositories this month for the first time. Glad to have another buddy! 

Four - you aren't out yet! And remember it's normal for it to take 3-4 cycles to conceive on clomid (or naturally for couples without fertility challenges).

The RE nurse called me back this morning and said the doctor said I could try a few more months naturally since I just conceived spontaneously but if I want to do IUI that is fine too. I told her I had already taken my first clomid pill and she said she would have done the same thing. :)

Just realized that if I get pregnant this cycle my due date will be somewhere between December 24 - 27. Well...I guess I'd just call him/her my Christmas miracle!


----------



## Nita2806

Ask, I am happy that you made a decision, and its one that you want. Hope you get your Xmas miracle this cycle :hugs:

Four, you are not out yet, keep your hopes up! 

Dandi, these were my side effects:
50mg Clomid - headaches, No O.
100mg Clomid - headaches, hot flushes, No O.
150mg Clomid - headaches, hot flushes, made my insomnia even worse, Ovulated but BFN.
Another round 150mg Clomid - all side effects above, and blurred vision and dizziness. Ovulated and BFP. Side effe ts was bad enough for me to consider ovarian drilling if it didnt work out this last time. 

Goodluck on your cycle, hope tge side effects arent bad for you.


----------



## LAR83

Hi Dandi. I was only on Clomid two cycles so far. The only thing I have experienced, and it was only one time, was burning during sex. The doctor said it was probably because Clomid has a tendency to make women dry. Maybe that's what caused it, but it felt worse than regular dryness to me. It felt like actually burning. So I am going to try femara next cycle if I am not pregnant now. 

Ask- that is exciting you are going full force this cycle. I hope it works for you! I am doing okay. One week down, one more to go, in my two week wait. Yesterday at 7dpo I had a single, small (less than the size of a dime) redish brown spot on my underwear when I woke up! I don't usually get mid-cycle spotting, so I am hoping it was implantation bleeding. I only had mid-cycle spotting one other time. I was TTC at the time and it happened around when implantation would be expected, but I ended up getting my period a week or so later. I am trying to not get my hopes up too much since I wasn't pregnant last time it happened. Actually, I wonder if I had an embryo that started implanting but was unsuccessful, so I never got a BFP. I guess I will never know, but it seems possible.


----------



## LAR83

Belle that is very scary! Do you think you might try Clomid or something else next cycle? *if there is a next cycle.*


----------



## sarah2211

Dandi, welcome :) 

50mg - no ovulation and no side effects. 
100mg - ovulation. Headache, stomach pain on day two. A little irritable. From the last day of Clomid for about a week, I had hot flushes and night sweats. I conceived on my second 100mg cycle. 

Good luck!


----------



## LAR83

sarah- that is exciting you got pregnant so quickly on Clomid. my doctor started me on 100mg of Clomid for some reason, even though I ovulate on my own. This is my second cycle, so I'm hoping #2 @100mg is my lucky cycle too.


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR - that's exciting! And if it was just one spot at 7dpo it could totally be implantation bleeding! Does the IUI hurt at all / make you cramp or bleed or anything? Hopefully nothing like an HSG - that was pretty awful!

I started having a tooth pain 2 days ago and noticed the gum around a tooth I have a crown on looks infected. One thing I noticed this cycle after O was my gums bled a lot when I brushed my teeth. I've read that can happen in pregnancy due to hormone changes and pregnant women are more prone to developing gum disease. Maybe that's what happened with this tooth! Hope it's nothing serious. Going to the dentist on Thursday which I hate.


----------



## LAR83

The HSG was terrible, I know! I hope I never have to do that test again. Good news is that the IUI is nothing like that. Some people experience cramping, but for me at least, the cramping was so mild that I hardly noticed it. It was very subtle and not at all painful. I had no blood the first time and just a little blood when I wiped after the second time. I hope yours is easy too! I think it will be.


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask I'm glad you've made your decision!! I'm hoping it all goes well for you!!

AFM I seem to be developing a cold in the chest, so that is likely what I was feeling last night with that tickling sensation in my lungs and painful breathing. Just what I need right now, a wicked cold!

Dandi, welcome! I hope that a lower level of intervention will do the trick for you this time around! Its funny you say that about femara and the funny dreams as I've had some pretty vivid dreams recently too and I wasn't sure why


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

i need to start temping and taking OPK but its weird, i feel NOTHING? On FE, i had O type pains already to gear up to O


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - sorry I've been M.I.A just trying not to obsess & go insane right now lol. I actually haven't taken another HPT yet because I fear for the dreaded BFN. I'm 11-12 dpo & trying to hold off until 14 dpo. The suspense is killing me but I think I may be out this cycle honestly I feel no different but sore boobs & my nipples seem to feel thicker which could be AF signs as well


----------



## Dandi

Yes Femara is known for the crazy vivid dreams. The two that I still clearly remember involved breastfeeding a litter of puppies and Carson Kressley killing my dog with a spoon in my grandmothers yard. Insane dreams.

The IUI was nothing for me. The HSG excruciating, so the IUI being virtually painless was a pleasant surprise. I was nervous about that too.


----------



## Ask4joy

Those are crazy dreams, Dandi! I always have crazy vivid dreams during my luteal phase. Last cycle I had a dream that I had given birth to a baby boy on November 21st...when I woke up I looked up what my due date would be if I were pregnant that cycle and was shocked to see "November 21, 2017". It seemed like a miracle when we got our BFP last week but was so short lived. :cry:

I'm feeling pretty depressed...I know I was barely only 5 weeks but I still feel so sad. We waited so long and now I'm scared that if I do get pregnant again I will be so anxious and worried after 2 early losses.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Ask. I haven't had any pregnancies but I am also afraid of loss if we do ever get pregnant. Mostly because it seems impossible to me that I will ever be pregnant, so I would be desperately afraid to lose it once I had it.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ask4joy said:


> Those are crazy dreams, Dandi! I always have crazy vivid dreams during my luteal phase. Last cycle I had a dream that I had given birth to a baby boy on November 21st...when I woke up I looked up what my due date would be if I were pregnant that cycle and was shocked to see "November 21, 2017". It seemed like a miracle when we got our BFP last week but was so short lived. :cry:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty depressed...I know I was barely only 5 weeks but I still feel so sad. We waited so long and now I'm scared that if I do get pregnant again I will be so anxious and worried after 2 early losses.

It doesnt matter if you were 5 days or 5 weeks, its still a loss. :hugs:


----------



## LoveCousar

Ask - I'm so sorry hun. Doesn't matter if you knew for 10 minutes, that was your precious baby so it will hurt no matter what. 

Well I didn't need to test AF showed full fledge this morning & I'm actually excited because I haven't had a natural period for about 6 months. Taking 150 mg of Clomid again this month since I responded last month to this dosage. Also temping this month with OPK's. Practiced the end of my last cycle & I think I got a pretty good idea of what to expect. What's new with everyone?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

LoveCousar said:


> Ask - I'm so sorry hun. Doesn't matter if you knew for 10 minutes, that was your precious baby so it will hurt no matter what.
> 
> Well I didn't need to test AF showed full fledge this morning & I'm actually excited because I haven't had a natural period for about 6 months. Taking 150 mg of Clomid again this month since I responded last month to this dosage. Also temping this month with OPK's. Practiced the end of my last cycle & I think I got a pretty good idea of what to expect. What's new with everyone?

waiting to see if ill O.


----------



## Dandi

Ask, a loss is a loss. You deserve to be sad as long as you feel it. I know my loss was the worst time of my life and I will never apologize for the depression that followed. You're mourning and it's as plain and painful and that.

I must say that miscarrying my first pregnancy did effect how I felt when I got pregnant and carried to term. Pregnancy is nerve wracking anyway, but when you've experienced a loss, I think it's harder not to let your mind go right to the worst case scenarios the whole time. But you just have to make sure it doesn't overshadow the joy!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you for the support, ladies. While DH is sad, he doesn't process things the same way as me (which most of the time I'm grateful for). Clomid is NOT helping my mood. I forgot how emotional and sad it makes me feel! I cry at the drop of a hat and the tears just flow and flow!

On a positive note, we are picking up our kittens today! I'll post a picture when we get them home. We are picking a boy and a girl. We like Bodhi for the boy (it's a Buddhist word meaning enlightenment / also a tree)...some of the girls names I like are: Hana (blossom in Japanese), Amara (immortal in Sanskrit), Lotus (important symbol in Buddhist philosophy - meaning purity, patience and rebirth), Indra (Hindu sky god), Willow (matched tree theme of Bodhi), and Satya (Sanskrit for truth). What do you all think?

Love - I'm sorry AF showed but happy that your cycles are regulating! That's a good sign!

Earth - hoping you O! If you don't, will you up the dosage?


----------



## Four2Five

Hey ladies haven't been posting lately...still no af still bfn...maybe I didn't O after all? My temps are up still so I'm super confused...anyone who charts care to take a look at my chart (click on the ticker) Do you think it's possible I O'd super late after my +OPK on cd 21? We didn't dtd around that time so I'm sure I'm not pregnant even if I did.


----------



## ttc126

Four, are you 13dpo? Clomid can increase your luteal phase length I know...


----------



## ttc126

Give it a few days a normal lp is 14 days.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ttc - I think you're talking to Four. I'm only on cd 6. :)

Four - clomid lengthened my luteal phase a bit...my first month it was my usual 12 day lp but the next month it was 14 and the month after that 13.


----------



## ttc126

Oops I'm sorry Ask! &#10084; I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Norelisa

sage21 said:


> Hi. I am currently ttc, and I am starting my first round of Clomid this Saturday. I'm a little leary, bc of the side effects. But I'm hopeful to, as hubby and I have been trying off and on for 3 yrs.




Ask4joy said:


> Belle - that sounds scary and nerve-wracking! I'm glad you are ok! The lengths we are willing to go to to make a baby... :wacko:
> 
> So I bit the bullet and made my decision...clomid + IUI + progesterone supp. it is! I texted DH at work after I woke up (I'm on spring break) and he said "Let'S go with your gut! You're the expert!" He also stopped complaining about taking all of his vitamins and said, "I think they may have helped!" :happydance: I figure this can only increase our chances and then I won't wonder, "what if?" Some people say you are more fertile after a CP so I want to maximize our potential!
> 
> LAR - my hcg was only at a 6 on Saturday and yesterday's blood hcg was negative (2). How are you doing?
> 
> I wonder how Nore is doing...we haven't heard from her in awhile.
> 
> Love - any progression on that wondfo?!
> 
> Four - how are you doing?




Ask4joy said:


> Thank you for the support, ladies. While DH is sad, he doesn't process things the same way as me (which most of the time I'm grateful for). Clomid is NOT helping my mood. I forgot how emotional and sad it makes me feel! I cry at the drop of a hat and the tears just flow and flow!
> 
> On a positive note, we are picking up our kittens today! I'll post a picture when we get them home. We are picking a boy and a girl. We like Bodhi for the boy (it's a Buddhist word meaning enlightenment / also a tree)...some of the girls names I like are: Hana (blossom in Japanese), Amara (immortal in Sanskrit), Lotus (important symbol in Buddhist philosophy - meaning purity, patience and rebirth), Indra (Hindu sky god), Willow (matched tree theme of Bodhi), and Satya (Sanskrit for truth). What do you all think?
> 
> Love - I'm sorry AF showed but happy that your cycles are regulating! That's a good sign!
> 
> Earth - hoping you O! If you don't, will you up the dosage?

I'm still alive... Sorry to hear about your loss Ask :( Crossing fingers for next bean to be a sticky one for you:)) And I am waiting for kitty pictures.. :) 


AFM, oh my.. I haven't checked in for a while simply because it was a bit hard not having a chance of bfp this cycle at ALL.. as hubby was away until 2DPO... sigh... so was a bit hard not having anything but AF to look forward to.. Specially since I ovulated a few days earlier than usual and thought I would have a chance this cycle.. :blush:

I think AF should show up within the next few days, maybe already tonight/tomorrow.. I am back on my awful chinese herbs (though I believe they work..) and I am taking a mix of stuff (trying vitex now + wheat grass, maca powder, a dash of spirulina before o, + some pre natal vitamins from the UK).

I am also a lot involved in my little cat assosiation, as well as I have been participating in "spay and neuter day" of feral thai dogs.. (I help cleaning ears, deticking and cutting of nails and fur etc). Snip snip! (hmm..maybe that is why I don't get pregnant, karma?!)

Anyway, I am feeling a bit more hopeful for the coming cycles.. If the Dr allows I will not take Clomid but still do IUI, not sure they see the point though.. if so, I will ask to be followed up anyway by ultrasounds..

Oh, and hello all new ones.. :)


----------



## LAR83

I need some help. I have never felt my cervix before, at least not for TTC purposes, so I don't really know where it is or how to feel it. Is it that thing the inside tip of your finger touches when you put your finger inside? I don't know! And how do you expect it to feel at different times of your cycle and in early pregnancy? That thing inside me (maybe my cervix??) is super low and hard to the point where my finger barely fits. From what I read that seems like more a sign of AF than pregnancy, but I also read that cervical position isn't a great indicator of pregnancy and it changes at different times for different pregnant women. What do you think?


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR - I'm sorry I'm not much help...I've never had much luck feeling changes in my cervix. Your cervix kinda feels like a large hard ball/lump at the top of your vagina. The first time I felt it I thought I had some kind of tumor! It has a dip/dimple in the center. I've never been able to tell if mine is open or closed but can feel when it's higher or lower and soft or firm. I gave up trying to figure it out awhile ago but I know other women do track it.


----------



## sarah2211

Lar, Belle will be able to help you, she knows all about CP. It was one part of TTC o couldn't get my head around. 

Nor, welcome back! Good luck for your IUI cycle. 

Four, I would disagree with FF and say you most likely ovulated on CD 18 or maybe 21. I think you definitely ovulated but it's a few days out. You can go in and manually override it. Temps are all looking good at the moment.


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Ask. I know exactly what you mean when you say it felt like a tumor. I know how it usually feels in there and I remember once a while back I felt something really low and hard (I guess that is my cervix? I didn't know the name for it at the time) and I was also really freaked and wondering why it felt like that. That is how mine feels right now, very tumorish. I guess it would help if I tried checking regularly to get to know the pattern. From everything I read so far though cp doesn't seem to be a reliable indicator of when you are preganant, so maybe it doesn't matter?


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar, your cervix almost feels like a nose inside your vagina. In the TWW it usually is low, firm and closed (so opening will feel like a slit), during O it is high (I can barely reach it) open and soft. The beautiful cervix project has pictures (graphic) that I found helpful when I was trying to learn.


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Belle. You are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to TTC!


----------



## LoveCousar

Four - when are you going to do the blood test to see if you ovulated or not?


----------



## BelleNuit

and yes Lar, cp isn't a good indicator of pregnancy at all. Although I do notice a couple days before AF shows that it opens up a little bit. So just one more sign that its coming.


----------



## ttc126

Lar I regularly checked my cervical position during my entire cycle for 3-4 months. It was always up down soft hard just no real pattern! Drove me batty! This time at 6 weeks pregnant it finally felt different but it took that long to feel a change. I just don't put much stock in it anymore :rofl:


----------



## LAR83

Belle- I took at the beautiful cervix project. It looks like a really good site to get information. I also looked at the pictures and I still feel so confused. I wish I could actually see mine, but what I feel inside of me seems like it would not match what I am looking at in the pictures. I am wondering if the what I am feeling is not my cervix and something else? It feels really hard... like harder than a nose, more like a bone. And it is super low to the point where I only need to stick the tip of my finger in to feel it. It feels like a large bone sticking out of my vagina! Could that possibly be my cervix?


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar there is the pubic bone that you might be feeling. You would feel your pubic bone along the outside of your vagina towards the front of your body (i.e. clit). You only need to put your finger in a very short ways (i.e. roughly the nail length) to feel your pubic bone. If you put your finger in an inch or two you should be able to feel a protrusion that is your cervix. Some people have a cervix that is slightly tipped or in a slightly different position that might make it harder to feel. My cervix is tipped, and it is more noticeably tipped at certain points in my cycle.


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Belle... but if it was a pubic bone, it would always feel the same right? This thing isn't always inside of me, or rather, it doesn't always feel like this.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well there isn't any other bone that should be protruding into that area. So maybe your cervix just feels firmer than you would expect. Keep checking that spot throughout your cycle and see what happens.


----------



## LAR83

I think you are right. Thanks for your help. I have been very anxious about this TTC stuff lately, so having everyone's support on here is really helpful. <3


----------



## Ask4joy

The kittens are here! Bodhi and Lilou! :cat: :cat:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6715.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LAR83

omigosh Ask!!! So adorable!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh my goodness!!! I have serious kitten envy right now :D So cute!


----------



## Norelisa

Sooo adorable, looks like some siamese here :))


----------



## LAR83

I have a cat too, but he's not a kitten, and definitely not that cute! :)


----------



## Four2Five

LoveCousar said:


> Four - when are you going to do the blood test to see if you ovulated or not?

Love my dr never returned my call to go have my test done. I'm 14dpo now and still no af so if it doesn't show by tomorrow I'll start Provera again and assume I never O'd :cry:


----------



## sarah2211

Four, sorry to butt in. Your chart looks like you've O'd and I see you're getting BFNs. Before starting provera can you ask your doctor to do a blood test to check? Some women take a lot longer to get a BFP on a HPT. Provera itself is considered ok when pregnant but if you stop it it can cause a miscarriage. I know you didn't O last cycle on the same dose but if it was me, with those temps, I'd just want to check. 

Ask, I'm definitely not a cat person but they are VERY cute!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Four2Five said:


> LoveCousar said:
> 
> 
> Four - when are you going to do the blood test to see if you ovulated or not?
> 
> Love my dr never returned my call to go have my test done. I'm 14dpo now and still no af so if it doesn't show by tomorrow I'll start Provera again and assume I never O'd :cry:Click to expand...

I dont think youre 14dpo. 

-------------
I dont think Clomid is going to work this cycle. I feel NOTHING


----------



## BelleNuit

Four I agree with the others. It does look like you've O'd based on your chart, I just don't know that you O'd when FF says you did. You might not be 14 dpo today, so I would hold off before starting provera.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks girls - they are pretty darn cute! Nore - you're right, they are half Siamese half Ragdoll. 

Four - it definitely looks like you Od but maybe not until cd18, which would mean you are 12dpo. I agree with the others that you should get a bloodtest before starting provera.


----------



## Four2Five

Thank you everyone for responding. I'm having major af cramps today so I'm sure it's coming...I too have questioned the 14dpo even with all the positive signs then and was thinking I might have O'd late like cd 21 like I did with my youngest dd on Clomid. Anyhow I wish my dr would have called back this week but she didn't and I can't reach anyone until Monday now...if af hasn't shown by then, I will definitely go in for a blood test before I begin Provera. I just want this cy over with already :(


----------



## arabon02

Four hoping you get your BFP

I got my peak ready yesterday morning and this morning. Hubby and I dtd Friday and Saturday. Not sure we will be able to anymore. Will that be enough?


----------



## LAR83

four- if AF does show, are you still thinking you will skip trying next cycle?


----------



## Four2Five

Lar I'm not sure...I feel like crap right now with cramps pretty bad and just moody and tired so at this moment I would say rip all of my insides out so I never have to deal with af again lol...I'm pretty sure I'll start today, I'm not sure what the next cy will be I haven't had a chance to really talk with dh about it but he did say he wouldn't mind a Christmas baby and after looking at a due date calculator I probably wouldn't be due till the beginning of 2018 anyhow so we might go ahead and try...but again my PMS is bad right now and I don't even want to think about it lol


----------



## LAR83

sorry to hear you are feeling so crappy. it is always the worst when you wanting a BFP and then AF symptoms kick you when you're down. :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Arabon - most women ovulate within 72 hours of getting their first +opk so you definitely got some BDing done in your fertile window. If you can do one more Monday to cover your bases that would be good! Do you temp? 

Four - have you tested again? I felt like AF was coming for a week then finally tested when I was 3 days late and got a BFP (although it was a CP).

I've been having lots of O pains and CM has been watery since last night but I'm only on cd8. My OPKs are dark but not positive. Wondering if I'll O early due to the CP and being a week late last cycle.


----------



## BelleNuit

Well OPK went positive this afternoon. Kinda thought it might. Time to get busy!


----------



## Ask4joy

Yay! Have fun, Belle! ;)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

is is normal to feel NOTHING on clomid? Like no O twinges or anything??? :shrug:


----------



## LAR83

I think so. Everyone responds to it differently and not everyone will have side effects. The only side effect I had was burning while BDing and that was only one time. I never felt O twinges or anything and I was on 100mg and my body responded to it successfully. 




OnErth&InHvn said:


> is is normal to feel NOTHING on clomid? Like no O twinges or anything??? :shrug:


----------



## Norelisa

OnErth&InHvn said:


> is is normal to feel NOTHING on clomid? Like no O twinges or anything??? :shrug:

I felt nothing. On my first two cycles I had sinus infections but not on the third round.. 


I just emailed our clinic. I'm cd2 and we want to do iui but I don't want more clomid as last time it proved ineffective.. 

I'm spending this morning trying to figure out how much to take of each vitamin again. Oh, and did anyone try maca? It tastes.. Not very pleasant.. And my Chinese Dr told me to stop drinking so much coconut water :blush: I love coconut water :cry: but it is considered "cold" and I need "warm" so I guess I'll at least cut back..


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore I used maca in pill form for awhile. It helped with energy. But I quit taking it after my RE said it was unlikely to be helping with anything


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Nore I used maca in pill form for awhile. It helped with energy. But I quit taking it after my RE said it was unlikely to be helping with anything

Haha, I think I'll give it to hubby then.. ;) waiting for my Dr appointment now, went quite quickly (got an appointment 2-3h after sending them an email). If he suggest Femara I guess I'll give it a try, though that means no more herbs.. Or I do herbs and no clomid / Femara.. Tbc.. Haha :)


----------



## sarah2211

On earth, I felt nothing on 50mg but didn't ovulate. I felt lots of 100mg and ovulated on both 100mg cycles.


----------



## Norelisa

Haha, we discussed for quite some time.

Please correct me if I'm wrong :

1. No vitex with clomid? 
2. Re said I could drink herbs but that's a no no, right? (clomid + Chinese herbs) 
3. I will get injections this cycle, anyone tried those? I hope I'll manage to do it.. 

About 10-12 eggs today..


----------



## Nita2806

Onearth, I felt O pains on the months I didnt ovulate. On the months I did O I only felt ovary pains during the days I took Clomid, but nothing further.

Nore, happy to see you back on here.


----------



## Ask4joy

Earth - I always feel O pains but they are definitely stronger on clomid. I took them cd3-7 this cycle and last night on cd8 had pretty intense dull aching on the right side.

Nore - injectables + IUI has a higher success rate than clomid + IUI (but be aware it also increases your chance of multiples - twins, triplets or more!)

Here's a link with reference to a lot of research regarding ways to improve success rate with IUI. 
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/iui-success-rates


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore I would&#8203; go with the drugs and skip the herbs for your IUI!

Okay, so I don't want to sound crazy or neurotic or any of those things. But as I am LTTTC I do find it triggering to see the banners on people's siggys showing their babies development. I am happy for you guys truly. But I am someone who actively hides pictures of other people's kids on my Facebook feed because it is so difficult for me to see those things right now. If I had experienced a loss I would probably feel even worse having to watch (in strange detail) how someone else's pregnancy is progressing. 

I know there is a way to put banners behind a "spoiler" link so that it's not triggering for people. That is actually a rule over in LTTTC because of how difficult it can be for people. I know this thread isn't posted in LTTTC, but there are many people here who are at that phase of their journey. I come here because it's a safe place to unwind and get support from others who are going through the same thing as me, and I do appreciate the support given by those who are pregnant. I just find the banners quite upsetting and difficult to take, especially during moments when I'm feeling vulnerable.


----------



## ttc126

Belle i get it! It has been very difficult for me after multiple losses. Please accept my sincerest apology &#10084;


----------



## BelleNuit

Thank you ttc!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Norelisa said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> is is normal to feel NOTHING on clomid? Like no O twinges or anything??? :shrug:
> 
> I felt nothing. On my first two cycles I had sinus infections but not on the third round..
> 
> 
> I just emailed our clinic. I'm cd2 and we want to do iui but I don't want more clomid as last time it proved ineffective..
> 
> I'm spending this morning trying to figure out how much to take of each vitamin again. Oh, and did anyone try maca? It tastes.. Not very pleasant.. And my Chinese Dr told me to stop drinking so much coconut water :blush: I love coconut water :cry: but it is considered "cold" and I need "warm" so I guess I'll at least cut back..Click to expand...

Dh tried maca powder in his smoothies to make it taste better. Made no difference for him TTC wise



Nita2806 said:


> Onearth, I felt O pains on the months I didnt ovulate. On the months I did O I only felt ovary pains during the days I took Clomid, but nothing further.
> 
> Nore, happy to see you back on here.




Ask4joy said:


> Earth - I always feel O pains but they are definitely stronger on clomid. I took them cd3-7 this cycle and last night on cd8 had pretty intense dull aching on the right side.

I have felt nothing. No O pains or anything. Just normal. :growlmad: I know people said 25mg might not do much but i was hopeful.


----------



## BelleNuit

Earth I haven't felt any O pains on femara 2.5mg yet. I will probably happen tomorrow and I feel completely normal. Just because no pain doesn't mean O didn't happen! Lots of cycles where I had no pain I know for sure that I O'd!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BelleNuit said:


> Earth I haven't felt any O pains on femara 2.5mg yet. I will probably happen tomorrow and I feel completely normal. Just because no pain doesn't mean O didn't happen! Lots of cycles where I had no pain I know for sure that I O'd!

When I O, i get them about 2d before O... except on FE. I got twinges the last few days I took FE.


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Earth - I always feel O pains but they are definitely stronger on clomid. I took them cd3-7 this cycle and last night on cd8 had pretty intense dull aching on the right side.
> 
> Nore - injectables + IUI has a higher success rate than clomid + IUI (but be aware it also increases your chance of multiples - twins, triplets or more!)
> 
> Here's a link with reference to a lot of research regarding ways to improve success rate with IUI.
> https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/iui-success-rates

I will have a look :) Would not mind up to three in one go, haha, but more than that would be ... difficult.. I think if I have 4 eggs ready to pop they would not go through with the IuI.. 




BelleNuit said:


> Nore I would&#8203; go with the drugs and skip the herbs for your IUI!
> 
> Okay, so I don't want to sound crazy or neurotic or any of those things. But as I am LTTTC I do find it triggering to see the banners on people's siggys showing their babies development. I am happy for you guys truly. But I am someone who actively hides pictures of other people's kids on my Facebook feed because it is so difficult for me to see those things right now. If I had experienced a loss I would probably feel even worse having to watch (in strange detail) how someone else's pregnancy is progressing.
> 
> I know there is a way to put banners behind a "spoiler" link so that it's not triggering for people. That is actually a rule over in LTTTC because of how difficult it can be for people. I know this thread isn't posted in LTTTC, but there are many people here who are at that phase of their journey. I come here because it's a safe place to unwind and get support from others who are going through the same thing as me, and I do appreciate the support given by those who are pregnant. I just find the banners quite upsetting and difficult to take, especially during moments when I'm feeling vulnerable.

yup, skipping herbs and skipping vitex.. (yay, the herbs still tastes like mud water!! yuck!)

And agree with your other points, however happy I am for you guys, it is a little hard to cope with.. :blush: 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Dh tried maca powder in his smoothies to make it taste better. Made no difference for him TTC wise.

Haha, we both think it tastes like.. well.. not as bad as the mudwater (herbs) but not far from it.. haha :) 

So.. plan for this cycle:

CD2: Stop vitex, herbs and I took too much follic acid (I took 5mg +4 mg in supplements). U/s: 10-12 follicles swimming about..
CD3:
CD4: Clomid (Acupuncture if time)
CD5: Clomid
CD6: Clomid+ Injection (Acupuncture)
CD7: Clomid
CD8: Clomid + Injection
CD9: (Acupuncture)
CD10: Injection (BD?)
CD11:
CD12: Ultrasound + Ovidrel (?) (BD)
CD13:(Acupuncture)
CD 14: IUI (?) (BD after IUI)
CD15: (BD)
CD16: (Acupuncture)
Obviously the dates might change for the ovidrel and IUI..

I will take:
1. Pregnancy complete (from UK) 
2. Vit E 800 IU.
3. COQ10
4. Omega 3
5. Smoothies with fruit, wheatgrass and spirulina (reduced amount spirulina after O)
6. Brazil nuts + seeds and walnuts

And I will TRY to move around more, I won't commit to too much, but I will try to be more sporty:haha::blush::sleep::dohh:


----------



## Nita2806

Hi ladies, just an update after my 8week appointment today, even though I have taken 150mg Clomid, there is only 1 baby growing inside of me. Even though Clomid did fix a problem for me, my OB indicated that Clomod can mess with my hormones, so I have to take 200mg progesterone per day for the next 4 weeks, just incase.


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore it sounds like you have a great plan! 

I'm due to O either today or tomorrow. DH and I have just been inseminating with softcups as I've been too sick to actually BD. I'd like to actually BD at least once this cycle. Maybe tonight if we are feeling up to it. I decided not to temp this cycle and just used OPKs. Being sick I knew my temps would be out to lunch so I saved myself the stress. I've gotten great ewcm (like I usually do). No O cramps so far (don't always get them), but did have a tiny bit of spotting yesterday.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Nita2806 said:


> Hi ladies, just an update after my 8week appointment today, even though I have taken 150mg Clomid, there is only 1 baby growing inside of me. Even though Clomid did fix a problem for me, my OB indicated that Clomod can mess with my hormones, so I have to take 200mg progesterone per day for the next 4 weeks, just incase.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LAR83

Congrats Nita! Did you have an ultrasound done to see how many mature eggs you had inside you the cycle you got pregnant? Were you hoping for more than one?


----------



## Nita2806

LAR83 said:


> Congrats Nita! Did you have an ultrasound done to see how many mature eggs you had inside you the cycle you got pregnant? Were you hoping for more than one?

Thank you! :) No, I wasn't being monitored, just had the CD21 bloodtest to confirm O, based on my Prog levels on CD20 (14.8 nmol/L) I didnt think there would be two. I was hoping for 1, but was okay with the idea of 2 as I knew that was a risk with Clomid


----------



## Ask4joy

I hear ya, Belle. The tickers and particularly the ultrasound photos are disturbing to me after such a recent loss. I don't expect someone who has never experienced a loss to understand how it feels but I agree that the ttc boards should be a safe space for us. Seeing someone else's baby growing inside of them that is only a couple weeks ahead of where my baby would be is distressing, to say the least. Of course I'm happy for those who have conceived but my heart strings sure could use a break from getting yanked on. :(


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry Ask. I find them really hard to look at, but I'm sure it's that much worse for you. Luckily it is a great option to put them behind a spoiler button! Then nobody needs to get hurt

Well I started feeling some pretty serious O cramps on my right side tonight. I wasn't sure I was going to get any this cycle. I'm guessing tomorrow is O day


----------



## LAR83

I tested today, but it looks negative. There is a line, but there is no color, so I assume it is an evap line. I was only able to hold my urine for about 3 hours. I guess I will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show today.


----------



## Norelisa

LAR83 said:


> I tested today, but it looks negative. There is a line, but there is no color, so I assume it is an evap line. I was only able to hold my urine for about 3 hours. I guess I will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show today.

Did you do injections with your iui? How much follow up do you get? (ultrasound / blood tests?) we will hopefully do one this cycle, as last time the Clomid didn't work and they cancelled the iui.. :/


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> I'm sorry Ask. I find them really hard to look at, but I'm sure it's that much worse for you. Luckily it is a great option to put them behind a spoiler button! Then nobody needs to get hurt
> 
> Well I started feeling some pretty serious O cramps on my right side tonight. I wasn't sure I was going to get any this cycle. I'm guessing tomorrow is O day

How do you put the spoiler button?


----------



## Ask4joy

Thanks, Belle. I've just been extra emotional lately...I know part of it is due to the clomid but the other part is due to the CP last cycle. It's hard not to obsess over it. I woke up this morning feeling like I don't want to do IUI this cycle. Before the CP I was set to ovulate over my spring break and thought it would make the whole ordeal much less stressful but now it looks like it might not happen until my first week back at school which is going to be a very busy week and I'd have to take a day off. I guess I'll just see how I feel. Either way I'll still use the progesterone suppositories after O.

LAR - did the line appear within the time frame? Sometimes it's hard to see color on early BFPs unless you tweak the pic.

Nore - I think the person with the ticker has to do it but I'm not sure how.


----------



## BelleNuit

It's really easy to use the spoiler button. Where you edit your signature you will see a smiley face with a black bar over its eyes to the far right of your toolbar. Just click on that and move the ticker in between the spoiler brackets and you're good to go. 

Its actually really easy to use a spoiler button to post pregnancy updates on the forum as well. When you go to make a post click on the "go advanced" button below and then click on the same smiley face with the black bar covering its eyes. 

I think this will be a great way to share pregnancy updates/progress without upsetting people who are finding those things difficult right now. Its also a way to show respect to others on the forum. 

Ask I would probably be feeling the same way if I were you. A CP isn't just something that you get over easily/quickly and clomid would only intensify those feelings. If you aren't feeling up to the IUI there is no reason why you have to go through with it right now. If you want to wait until summer when things are less busy that is fine too! I have my head set on starting IUI in June, but realistically June could be a crazy month for me! Especially since I want to do cycle monitoring too! So we might end up waiting until July. 

Lar its definitely positive if you have gotten any kind of line at all. I never even got an evap back when I was testing. I'll keep my FX for you!


----------



## Ask4joy

I think that's a great idea, Belle. Thanks for the info! Obviously we are all here waiting for that BFP and are going to share the news when we get it, but using the spoiler button is a respectful way of doing that and/or sharing pregnancy updates. I love knowing that others who have struggled go on to have healthy pregnancies, but as you said, some days/moments it can sting...not because we aren't happy for them, but because it's a painful reminder of where we are (still) at. 


As much as I don't want to "waste" more time, it does feel like summer would be an ideal time to start IUI. My doctor keeps telling me that I'm "still young" and that it's okay to keep trying naturally for a little longer. If I were 42 he said he'd be giving me different advice. But DH is 48 and I'd kinda like our first child to be born before he turns 50! (Oh my!) None of my friends or family believe me when I tell them his age. He honestly looks 36...I'm worried I'll keep aging and he will just stay the same! Lol. Anyway, if I get a +OPK by Saturday I'll go ahead with it, but if not I might wait, depending on the timing.


----------



## Four2Five

Temp dropped...still no af though and ff took away my O and coverline...guess it's time for Provera :cry:


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> It's really easy to use the spoiler button. Where you edit your signature you will see a smiley face with a black bar over its eyes to the far right of your toolbar. Just click on that and move the ticker in between the spoiler brackets and you're good to go.
> 
> Its actually really easy to use a spoiler button to post pregnancy updates on the forum as well. When you go to make a post click on the "go advanced" button below and then click on the same smiley face with the black bar covering its eyes.
> 
> I think this will be a great way to share pregnancy updates/progress without upsetting people who are finding those things difficult right now. Its also a way to show respect to others on the forum.
> 
> Ask I would probably be feeling the same way if I were you. A CP isn't just something that you get over easily/quickly and clomid would only intensify those feelings. If you aren't feeling up to the IUI there is no reason why you have to go through with it right now. If you want to wait until summer when things are less busy that is fine too! I have my head set on starting IUI in June, but realistically June could be a crazy month for me! Especially since I want to do cycle monitoring too! So we might end up waiting until July.
> 
> Lar its definitely positive if you have gotten any kind of line at all. I never even got an evap back when I was testing. I'll keep my FX for you!

So it will only work on your own signature? Haha, I was hoping I could hide other people's signatures :) 

Hubby got some back pain today, I hope he feels better soon as I'm planning on leaving super early tomorrow (spay - neuter day in a wat and I'll be helping deticking.. Picture from last week :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170322_144700_507.jpg
File size: 63.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BelleNuit

Unfortunately the only way to hide other people's siggys would be to block them, in which case you wouldn't see any of their comments on the forum. Unfortunately this may be what I end up doing if nothing else works. That's not really an ideal solution though and wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## wrapunzel

Hi ladies I lurk this thread sometimes 

You can turn off individual signatures in the desktop view settings, or turn off all signatures

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4063.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ask4joy

Sorry to hear that, Four. :( It still does look like you O'd though! Have you tried changing your setting on FF and see if it changes your O date? The default is advanced setting but many women use FAM.

Nore - cute pooches! My kitties are growing so fast. They are still tiny but I feel like they've already grown so much! Here's another photo. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6863.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6824.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Wrap! That's a good option too!

Loving the puppy and kitty photos :) we gave our pup (7 months old and 75 lbs) a bath last night! She was filthy as it's spring here! It was sooooo&#8203; cute, she actually liked the warm water lol


----------



## LoveCousar

Just catching up with everyone's post. It has been a hectic last couple of days. DH has to go to court to get custody of his kids because of his bitter children's mother :( I've decided after this round I won't continue treatment during this process because of the stress. It would destroy us if I finally conceived & had a miscarriage due to the stress & anxiety of a custody battle. DH was very emotional of course & wants me to continue but how can I be happy & TTC during a time like this? :cry:


----------



## LAR83

Ask- yes the line did appear within the timeframe. thanks for your feedback. I hope maybe it will get darker but I am feeling really depleted today.

Belle- thanks for your feedback too. i posted the pic on a couple other threads and so far everyone else is saying it isn't positive because the line has no color. I am so confused and anxious today. I hope you are right though.


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR - the last few days are the hardest! Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Thanks for the info, Wrap! Very helpful.

Love - So sorry to hear about the stress. My DH has a bitter ex as well and I just feel so bad for the kids. Luckily they are old enough to start to realize that she is emotionally/mentally unstable. The last year has been hugely stressful as she really let her crazy flag fly when we got married. It's calmed down recently but mostly because DH blocked her emails and texts. They have 50/50 custody and the kids are old enough that they really don't need to communicate - they both have their own phones. You have to do what is right for you but I agree stress is no good for ttc. I don't think it would cause you to miscarry but may make it harder to conceive. I'm not surprised that the two months I've conceived were months when I felt the most calm and the least drama.


----------



## LAR83

Ask- I am sorry you're going through this right now. It must be so difficult to experience a loss, no matter how early, and especially when having a hard time conceiving. What a roller coaster of emotions :( Sounds like it might make the most sense to put off the IUI for now, but the good news is you know you can get pregnant without it and the clomid should help. Thanks for your support with my tests. I feel like I was overly emotional today. I had to call my RE's office to tell them my test results. I told the nurse, "I see a line but there is no color on it, so I think it's negative?" and she chuckled, and said, "ok, call us when you get your period!" ughh... I know I am being sensitive, but that was the last thing I wanted to here. I am working on accepting that AF could come any moment and that that would be okay. 

Love-sounds very stressful! :( I hope your family gets some resolution soon, so you can have some peace of mind and continue your journey of TTC.


----------



## LAR83

Hi Norelisa, just saw you message now. I take clomid and ovidrel with my IUI. The ovidrel is a trigger shot. I haven't tried anything else with IUIs. At my RE's office, they have me come in on day 3 for blood work. I have only done it twice, and both times my blood work looked good, so they called to tell me to start taking clomid day 3 to day 5. Then on day 12 I go in for an ultrasound. Both cycles, I had at least one mature egg, so both cycles they gave me the ovidrel shot on cd12 and I went back on cd13 for the IUI. That's it for follow-up. I know some people might get ultrasounds or blood work after that, but I don't. They just tell me to call on a specific date with my test results. Good luck! I hope you get to do your IUI this cycle. Are they going to up your clomid?




Norelisa said:


> LAR83 said:
> 
> 
> I tested today, but it looks negative. There is a line, but there is no color, so I assume it is an evap line. I was only able to hold my urine for about 3 hours. I guess I will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show today.
> 
> Did you do injections with your iui? How much follow up do you get? (ultrasound / blood tests?) we will hopefully do one this cycle, as last time the Clomid didn't work and they cancelled the iui.. :/Click to expand...


----------



## ttc126

It's probably for the best for some of us to only pop in once in awhile. I didn't have a signature ticker for awhile so I do hope it's only shown up once or twice. I hate if I've caused any of you heartache. I do apologize again if I've offended and have now tried to be more conscious of hiding it. I know especially now difficult it can be after having so many losses myself and a difficult time conceiving so please know I'm with you ladies and hoping for the best for all of you. Our journeys may be slightly different but I know the heartache all too well. 
I really appreciated this group when I was totally lost with clomid and I hope to keep it a safe space for everyone. I will cheer you all on quietly and chime in only occasionally. I'm still praying I don't end up in the ttc game again soon as nothing feels easy or happy after all the pain. 
I hope you all have the best of luck moving forward. &#10084; Big hugs&#10084;


----------



## BelleNuit

ttc you really are too sweet. I hope you know that we are all rooting for you! I think as long as you are here offering support to others that its fine (and welcomed!) to keep posting! . The tickers were just becoming overwhelming to me for awhile, not to point any fingers at any one person in particular!


----------



## Four2Five

Af finally showed :wohoo: Also finally got ahold of my dr and she agreed to put me back on metformin (I've been off it for a couple years) and scheduled my 21 day prog test! I feel more positive this cy now that af showed on her own and that I'm adding metformin into my cy with Clomid which is how I got preg with my last dd. Af is giving me hell already so I hope it's a short stay, my body feels like crap but my spirit is excited for another round <3


----------



## Ask4joy

TTC - thank you for your kind words! You are very sweet and I know your sentiments are sincere. I am wishing the best for you and for a very sticky bean! You deserve it!

Four - that's great! Glad you didn't have to do provera! And I'm glad you are feeling optimistic about your next cycle. The good news with this ttc game is that there's always something more/different to try that might do the trick!


----------



## Ask4joy

Well I guess I spoke too soon. After reading the comments in the clomid pregnancy thread I am hurt. :(


----------



## Norelisa

Yes. Hopefully we will also forget how hard it was once we get the BFP :cry: I feel like I have lost two friends that I was hoping to see again.. :blush:


----------



## Ask4joy

Me too, Nore. :(


----------



## Ask4joy

Is anyone in favor of moving this thread over to the ltttc board?


----------



## Norelisa

Ask4joy said:


> Is anyone in favor of moving this thread over to the ltttc board?

Sure, go ahead :)


----------



## Four2Five

Please post the new link here if you do


----------



## Nita2806

(Before reading this post please put your hand/finger over my picture)

I would like to sincerely appologize to each and everyone who I may have offended, upset or have been insensitive towards. It was never my intention, as I was truly still just here to help and lend support as that is what I got out of this thread. I wish you all the best, and I honestly refuse to believe that friendships have been lost here. 

Damnit, I love you all like I do all my friends. Just remember that I will always lend my ear to any one who ever just want to talk. 

Take good care of yourselves ladies, and you better all be on the pregnancy thread soon!! You ALL deserve it.

Once again, sorry for any heartache that I caused.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you again, Nita. I hope we've all sorted this out and can put hard feelings behind us.

Here's a link to the new thread in the ltttc forum: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...mid-buddies-moved-ttc-board.html#post38258141


----------



## Ask4joy

Hmmm it doesn't look like signatures are disabled in the ltttc forum. I found a sticky saying that they are turned off in the "problems trying to conceive" forum but I can't find it. Anyone?


----------



## LoveCousar

Moving on over to the new board!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ask when I read that I assumed they must have meant the LTTTC forums which I think makes perfect sense. Thanks for moving this thread over to LTTTC, I think that is a step in the right direction! It will feel good to let go of some of the feelings offloaded here and start over fresh.


----------



## LAR83

this concept is new to me, as the pictures/announcements haven't bothered me. however, in hearing about it, i completely understand and respect it. what about making a 1x BFP announcement in the LTTTC clomid forum? What about having no pictures or tickers, but a BFP announcement in a signature? Just asking what people's thoughts are for my future self.


----------



## BelleNuit

Lar I think those are fair questions. Maybe we should all weigh in on them and post the new guidelines to the top of the new forum? 

Personally a single line in a signature bar saying BFP and a date doesn't bother me, but maybe it does bother some? Having to see a detailed ticker does bother me. A single BFP announcement when someone just newly finds out is fine with me! How else can you congratulate the person! Any further updates I think should be placed behind a spoiler button. Or maybe all BFP announcements should be behind the spoiler tab? Thoughts? I'm okay either way!


----------



## Ask4joy

I agree with Belle - I think a single BFP announcement is perfectly fine. After all, that's what we are all here cheering each other on for! I think if you want to use a ticker or talk more about your pregnancy you should stick to the pregnancy boards. Weebles is a perfect example! She was a very active member on this thread, got her BFP, announced it and moved on.


----------



## BelleNuit

I agree I thought Weebles was very classy in the way that she handled her BFP update. Thats what I would like to see, an announcement, congratulations, and then move on. I think if people who are pregnant want to continue offering support that that is fine, as long as there is no ticker (or its hidden), no ultrasound photo attached in any way to their posts, and no updates on their pregnancy. It is a LTTTC forum after all!


----------



## LAR83

thanks for the feedback! I wonder what Ask and others think about no ticker but a BFP announcement with date in the signature? would you prefer that be hidden behind a spoiler too?


----------



## Ask4joy

I think the BFP date in your siggy is fine too! I personally find tickers and ultrasound photos triggering right now but totally understand if they don't bother others. I think having a safe thread in the ltttc board makes sure that those that want to avoid painful triggers can do so.


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR - any updates? Did AF show?


----------



## LAR83

no it didn't show yet. I am on day 29 of my cycle right now. i have been tracking my cycle since 2015 and it is usually between 24-28 days. I did have one 29 day cycle this past August. So I could still get it tomorrow and it would be within my range. Still negative tests. I posted a second test on the testing threads and people said they could see something.... but i don't really believe it. not that I think people are lying.. I am just not convinced.


----------



## Ask4joy

LAR that's exciting! I'll go check out the test! Really hoping this is it for you!


----------



## Norelisa

I think its absolutely fine to do a one post to let people know about ones BFP, I have been truly happy for everyone who got one so far from this thread :) But as you ladies say, one is fine, then move to next stage/next forum:) I think we owe that to each other :)


And Nita kindly opened a new thread on the first trimester board, so we could maybe just agree to make another thread elsewhere (maybe under another forum header, if I understand correctly it is divided further into trimesters so by the time I am in the first, I guess Sarah will be with a baby and Nita ready to pop:) ) :)) 


The good thing now is that BFP'ers can have their signatures but choose not to show it here when posting, yaaaay:D (by unticking "show your signature").

So..

Otherwise, I didnt go to the doggies yesterday, instead I went with my hubby to the hospital, he is getting pain relief and can move his neck again... So I went to help deticking today instead, and then to Paws with my kitties..

I am starting to dread the injection tomorrow, haha.. I would let my hubby do it, but for the third and last shot he will be in Myanmar.. So I guess I'll be strong and do it myself.. woop woop.. :)


----------



## Norelisa

This one looks a little like yours Ask :) she had moved within the shelter but I tracked her down for a very quick photo session today..
 



Attached Files:







_20170330_172119.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh good luck with those injections Nore! I don't envy you those! BUT I do hope that they will do the trick for you!

I totally hear you, I feel like if I ever do get pregnant, the others will have already had their babies and will have moved on haha. Honestly, a lot of the time it feels impossible that it will ever happen for me. 

Lar I'm keeping my FX for you that you will be the next one to get their bfp!

Okay ladies, so do we want to keep using this thread here, or are we wanting to move over to the new thread in ltttc? I'm okay either way now that we have the forum "rules" up on the front page.


----------



## Norelisa

BelleNuit said:


> Oh good luck with those injections Nore! I don't envy you those! BUT I do hope that they will do the trick for you!
> 
> I totally hear you, I feel like if I ever do get pregnant, the others will have already had their babies and will have moved on haha. Honestly, a lot of the time it feels impossible that it will ever happen for me.
> 
> Lar I'm keeping my FX for you that you will be the next one to get their bfp!
> 
> Okay ladies, so do we want to keep using this thread here, or are we wanting to move over to the new thread in ltttc? I'm okay either way now that we have the forum "rules" up on the front page.

You reckon they can move the whole thread? That would be awesome (haha, I'm blonde, I thought that already happened, as I'm only in this group..)


----------



## BelleNuit

Nore it would be AWESOME if this whole thread could be moved lol. I think we'd have to talk to a forum moderator to do that. Otherwise Ask did create a new thread over in ltttc. Its up to us if we want to use it or not!


----------



## Ask4joy

Here's a link to the new thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...e/2432269-clomid-buddies-moved-ttc-board.html

I'm going to post my response over there! :)


----------

